# 250k Thread - 100k is back



## djpharoah

It is back on the following conditions.

1) No Porn pictures/content/links/download/etc.
2) No NSFW pictures/content/links/download/etc.
3) No Pissing Matches/racism
4) Follows Majority of OT Rules

If you break one of the rules above - its sleepy time. Also if you post shit outside this thread - its sleepy time.

By posting in this thread you agree to the above. Please *REPORT* any posts that break the above rules.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

First post is all mine


----------



## D-EJ915

seriously?


----------



## D-EJ915

#4!


----------



## D-EJ915

#5!


----------



## D-EJ915

#6!


----------



## D-EJ915

7 is mine~~


aaaand that's it for me lol

[action=D-EJ915]bows out[/action]


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Is your refridgerator running..


BETTER GO CATCH IT!


----------



## MFB

face

palm


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Dont give me attitude


----------



## Daemoniac

NINE THOUSAND!!!


----------



## djpharoah

fuck you dick bags - go get some girl friends man holy shit.


----------



## MFB

djpharoah said:


> fuck you dick bags - go get some girl friends man holy shit.



SAYS THE THREAD CREATOR!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

djpharoah said:


> fuck you dick bags - go get some girl friends man holy shit.


SAYS THE MOD WITH MOAR POSTS THEN ME


----------



## Benjo230

O hai thar!


----------



## Daemoniac

djpharoah said:


> fuck you dick bags - go get some girl friends man holy shit.


 
Mesh = 6000 posts
Mischa = 2700 posts
 


















... 

Also, i have a girlfriend


----------



## djpharoah

Demoniac said:


> Mesh = 6000 posts
> Mischa = 2700 posts
> 
> 
> ...



omg i swore i wouldnt get into this but...



that is all.


----------



## Zepp88

E!


----------



## leandroab

Mais que porra eh essa?
??

woohoo!


----------



## Benjo230




----------



## Zepp88

djpharoah said:


> fuck you dick bags - go get some girl friends man holy shit.



NO MOD SHALL TREAD UPON THE 100K! 
























Unless somebody is being a cunt of course.


----------



## Daemoniac

Que?


----------



## ShadyDavey

djpharoah said:


> fuck you dick bags - go get some girl friends man holy shit.




Can I be excused on the grounds I'm a pug ugly SOB with a fist where most guys have a face? 

(I have no idea what this thread is for but I suspect its the repository for spam that fits nowhere else....)


----------



## Zepp88

Demoniac said:


> Que?



Oh, shall you learn the ways young padawan.














Our holy land has returned.


----------



## Zepp88

We have Lord LeStelle to thank. Bow to this man.


----------



## Daemoniac

ShadyDavey said:


> Can I be excused on the grounds I'm a pug ugly SOB with a fist where most guys have a face?
> 
> (I have no idea what this thread is for but I suspect its the repository for spam that fits nowhere else....)


 
 This thread is the devils urines knees.



Zepp88 said:


> Oh, shall you learn the ways young padawan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our holy land has returned.


 


...




















...















... Que?


----------



## Zepp88

And, NOW. We feast upon peaches.


----------



## djpharoah

Fuck Mike - I didn't know you were such a P.W.


----------



## Zepp88

Demoniac said:


> This thread is the devils urines knees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Que?




What gods do you pray to?


----------



## Zepp88

djpharoah said:


> Fuck Mike - I didn't know you were such a P.W.



P.W.??


----------



## Benjo230

Zepp88 said:


> P.W.??



...Panini Wench?


----------



## Zepp88

Benjo230 said:


> ...Panini Wench?




I've noticed....you are quite new, nowhere near ready for this place.


Make me a panini. 


Now.


----------



## Daemoniac

Zepp88 said:


> What gods do you pray to?


----------



## leandroab

Demoniac said:


> Que?



Que o que?


----------



## djpharoah

Zepp88 said:


> P.W.??


post whore


----------



## Daemoniac

djpharoah said:


> post whore


 
Presidential Wankoff.


----------



## Zepp88

djpharoah said:


> post whore



Oh, you must not clearly remember the 100K


----------



## djpharoah

Zepp88 said:


> Oh, you must not clearly remember the 100K



I never cared before nor do I know.


----------



## Zepp88

Demoniac said:


>



Wise.


----------



## Zepp88

I'm officially calling this thread The New Testament.


----------



## Zepp88

And with that post, the thread has gone sticky.


----------



## Daemoniac

djpharoah said:


> I never cared before nor do I know.


 
Really?



Zepp88 said:


> Wise.


 
Pre-traumatic stress syndrome?


----------



## ShadyDavey

There was a thread like this back in the day on a now defunct board for UK Airsoft. I think the top poster hit 5k posts......then we killed him and feasted upon his jellied brains. 

Oh well, its this or having some sort of chat room I suppose


----------



## Zepp88

Demoniac said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-traumatic stress syndrome?



Prepare your psyche now.


----------



## Daemoniac

Its funny really, cos this is what my conversations in real life are like


----------



## Zepp88

ShadyDavey said:


> There was a thread like this back in the day on a now defunct board for UK Airsoft. I think the top poster hit 5k posts......then we killed him and feasted upon his jellied brains.
> 
> Oh well, its this or having some sort of chat room I suppose



There is a chat room. It usually lies dormant. Get me some jelly.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Demoniac said:


> Its funny really, cos this is what my conversations in real life are like



What is this thing you call _real life_and where might I purchase one?

IS IT ANTIPODEAN ONLY?


----------



## leandroab

ShadyDavey said:


> ...then we killed him and feasted upon his jellied brains.



Hmmmmm jellied brains


----------



## Zepp88

Demoniac said:


> Its funny really, cos this is what my conversations in real life are like



You should adapt well to your new surroundings, close your eyes, absorb this place.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Zepp88 said:


> There is a chat room. It usually lies dormant. Get me some jelly.



I has a half-finished tube of KY. It tastes of fail


----------



## Zepp88

ShadyDavey said:


> I has a half-finished tube of KY. It tastes of fail



This will do fine. I'm not hungry anyway.


----------



## Zepp88

Ooooooooo. It's WARMING.


----------



## Zepp88

Actually, fuck this, I want a chimichanga.


----------



## Daemoniac

ShadyDavey said:


> What is this thing you call _real life_and where might I purchase one?
> 
> IS IT ANTIPODEAN ONLY?


 
You may not purchase one. 

*NO PURCHASING OF LIFE!! *


----------



## leandroab

666


----------



## Daemoniac

leandroab said:


> 666


 
999

Thats right, im evil and a half.


----------



## leandroab

69696969696969696969


----------



## ShadyDavey

Demoniac said:


> You may not purchase one.
> 
> *NO PURCHASING OF LIFE!! *



Floop.

For some reason I find myself quite hungry. Had headaches and food poisoning for a couple of days yet now.....I hunger.

/Galactus



leandroab said:


> 666



111

I am the Diet Coke of evil


----------



## Daemoniac

0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010


----------



## thebhef

all these goats are retarded.


----------



## leandroab

I need food


----------



## Daemoniac

leandroab said:


> I need food


 
1011


----------



## thebhef

1100


----------



## Daemoniac

1101001010
0100100111010110101001010101001000000111010010101011000101001001001110100101001010101101111010100111110101001010010010111101010101001011010110110100101010100101010101010011010101110101011111100010101001000010110011100010100111010010100001010101010111110101010101110101000101110001101010100011111100010101001010100101010010000011111111010110111010010100011111100101010101010010101010101010101010101010


----------



## leandroab

@Demoniac

Is this the code for the secret of life?

Probably the Coke formula


----------



## Daemoniac

The Pepsi formula. Coke is too cool for school.


----------



## thebhef

Not cool enough for RL, though.


----------



## leandroab

Yngwie Malmsteen

I rather have Mountain Dew

Mountain Dew rlz

(alright I rather have a fucking Guinness, but they are expensive as hell here )


----------



## Daemoniac

thebhef said:


> Not cool enough for RL, though.


 
Not cool enough for binary.


----------



## Zepp88

I HAVE A CHIMICHANGA!


----------



## leandroab

Balls


----------



## ShadyDavey

leandroab said:


> Yngwie Malmsteen
> 
> I rather have Mountain Dew
> 
> Mountain Dew rlz
> 
> (alright I rather have a fucking Guinness, but they are expensive as hell here )



Malmsteen?

I loves me some Donut-Master 

Guiness - its around £2.20 a pint down the road from me and its bloomin fab!


----------



## Daemoniac

Man, 7 pages of inane crap... i'm out for now


----------



## Zepp88

Demoniac said:


> Man, 7 pages of inane crap... i'm out for now



8 pages you fool!!


----------



## ShadyDavey

Zepp88 said:


> I HAVE A CHIMICHANGA!



This is a deep-fried Burrito ?


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## thebhef




----------



## Zepp88

ShadyDavey said:


> This is a deep-fried Burrito ?



No.


----------



## leandroab

ShadyDavey said:


> Guiness - its around £2.20 a pint down the road from me and its bloomin fab!




1- I live in Brazil... So it's imported... So it's expensive 
2- Pint? WTF?? (Metric system FTW)
3- Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Sroth Saraiel




----------



## thebhef




----------



## leandroab

thebhef said:


>





UAHUASHASUASUHAHIASUHIADUASDUASDAUHDUAHS


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


>



This man looks smart with his wheels and electronics.


Tell me...



What does he know of chimichangas?


----------



## ShadyDavey

leandroab said:


> 1- I live in Brazil... So it's imported... So it's expensive
> 2- Pint? WTF?? (Metric system FTW)
> 3- Yngwie Malmsteen



Yah, I like Yngwie - my favourite guitar instructor interviewed him loads and as a consequence I know he can play all sorts of obscure 70's pop music on his strat 

1 pint = 473 ml !



Zepp88 said:


>



Hrrm...I desire this food.


----------



## PlagueX1




----------



## thebhef

Zepp88 said:


> This man looks smart with his wheels and electronics.
> 
> 
> Tell me...
> 
> 
> 
> What does he know of chimichangas?



Less than you might hope.

Like the robot in the picture, he could probably build you something which is technically a chimichanga, but you know that it's really not even close to the functionality or tastiness of the real deal.


----------



## leandroab

Zepp88 said:


>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8sr5udOjI4


----------



## Zepp88

ShadyDavey said:


> Yah, I like Yngwie - my favourite guitar instructor interviewed him loads and as a consequence I know he can play all sorts of obscure 70's pop music on his strat
> 
> 1 pint = 473 ml !
> 
> 
> 
> Hrrm...I desire this food.





Come to Amurica. We have it all except the metric system.


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t8sr5udOjI4&hl=pt-br&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t8sr5udOjI4&hl=pt-br&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>





THIS EMBEDDING FAIL IS NOW IMMORTALIZED.


----------



## Zepp88

User Name	Posts
Zepp88	26
Demoniac	17
leandroab	12
ShadyDavey	8
thebhef	6
djpharoah	6
D-EJ915	5
Stealthtastic	4
Benjo230	3
MFB	2
PlagueX1	1
Sroth Saraiel	1


----------



## thebhef

Zepp88 said:


> THIS EMBEDDING FAIL IS NOW IMMORTALIZED.



THIS EMBEDDING FAIL IMMORTALIZATION IS NOW IMMORTALIZED.


----------



## Zepp88

E!


----------



## Zepp88

E?


----------



## Zepp88

Q!


----------



## thebhef

I guess we've got some catching


----------



## thebhef

up


----------



## Zepp88

danglies


----------



## thebhef

to


----------



## thebhef

do


----------



## thebhef

eh?


----------



## Zepp88

doo doo


----------



## Zepp88

Rig: QuadX>MidiVerb>ADA

Yes.


----------



## thebhef

It's not the volume so much as the timing. At least that's what the goilz all tell me


----------



## Zepp88

Today, 09:40 PM #104
Zepp88
Arktanian Diplomat




Join Date: Apr 2007
Location: A Technological Deadzone
Posts: 10,197

Real Name: Mike
Main Seven: Ibanez S7420
Main ERG: I haven't felt the need..
Rig: AxeFx>2/90/2>Vader

Thanked: 89


----------



## thebhef

It's a barely acceptable rig, to be sure.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Good Lord, its as bad as I hoped it would be in here 

I shall bid you all a fond adieu - its time for my beauty sleep to attempt to catch up with years of neglect and a savage beating with a large hammer.


----------



## leandroab

leandroab said:


>




I'm the vastest in dze veld I beat evivone


----------



## Zepp88

Today, 09:40 PM #105
thebhef
KingShitofFuckMountn




Join Date: Sep 2007
Location: Omaha, NE
Posts: 288

Real Name: hefnr
Main Seven: RG7620RB
Rig: QuadX>MidiVerb>ADA

Thanked: 4


----------



## thebhef

Oh, my.


----------



## Zepp88

ShadyDavey said:


> Good Lord, its as bad as I hoped it would be in here
> 
> I shall bid you all a fond adieu - its time for my beauty sleep to attempt to catch up with years of neglect and a savage beating with a large hammer.



Cheese whiz.


----------



## thebhef

It seems you got the most important part of that post.


----------



## leandroab

leandroab said:


> I'm the vastest in dze veld I beat evivone


----------



## thebhef

I agree.


----------



## leandroab

Zepp88 said:


> THIS EMBEDDING FAIL IS NOW IMMORTALIZED.






wtf i've edited my post in no less than 3 seconds...


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


> It seems you got the most important part of that post.



You must read between the lines my friend. The truthy bits are there.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

I love lamp...


----------



## leandroab

chaosxcomplex said:


> I love lamp...




John Petrucci


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> wtf i've edited my post in no less than 3 seconds...



MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHHSHSAHAAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAAHAHAAAHAAHHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHHHAHAHHHAHAHAAAHAHAAHAAHAAAHHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHHAAAHAAAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAH


----------



## thebhef

I'm going to build a stand-alone popped collar with this device.


----------



## Zepp88

chaosxcomplex said:


> I love lamp...



Fuck your lamp. I have ceiling fan. Ceiling fan has a lamp, and a fan.


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


> I'm going to build a stand-alone popped collar with this device.



You shall be......












ROBODOUCHEBAG.


----------



## thebhef




----------



## chaosxcomplex

leandroab said:


> John Petrucci



Edith Bunker


----------



## leandroab

Zepp88 said:


> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHHSHSAHAAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAAHAHAAAHAAHHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHHHAHAHHHAHAHAAAHAHAAHAAHAAAHHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHHAAAHAAAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAH







KELLY CLARKSON!


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHHSHSAHAAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAAHAHAAAHAAHHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHHHAHAHHHAHAHAAAHAHAAHAAHAAAHHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHHAAAHAAAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAAHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAH


----------



## Wi77iam

Zepp88 said:


> Fuck your lamp. I have ceiling fan. Ceiling fan has a lamp, and a fan.



So does mine !!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Zepp88 said:


> Fuck your lamp. I have ceiling fan. Ceiling fan has a lamp, and a fan.



Yes sir!!! May i have another?


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


>




I think you understand.


----------



## thebhef

How could i not?


----------



## Piro

BLARG!


----------



## Zepp88

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 131
User Name	Posts
Zepp88	42
thebhef	20
Demoniac	17
leandroab	17
ShadyDavey	9
djpharoah	6
D-EJ915	5
Stealthtastic	4
Benjo230	3
chaosxcomplex	3
MFB	2
Wi77iam	1
Sroth Saraiel	1
PlagueX1	1


----------



## Zepp88

Whores!


----------



## thebhef

I'm doing my best.


----------



## thebhef

HORS


----------



## chaosxcomplex

thebhef said:


> How could i not?


With careful preparation and years of training.



Zepp88 said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 131
> User Name Posts
> Zepp88 42
> thebhef 20
> Demoniac 17
> leandroab 17
> ShadyDavey 9
> djpharoah 6
> D-EJ915 5
> Stealthtastic 4
> Benjo230 3
> chaosxcomplex 3
> MFB 2
> Wi77iam 1
> Sroth Saraiel 1
> PlagueX1 1



how the...


----------



## Zepp88

chaosxcomplex said:


> With careful preparation and years of training.



Oh ye of little posts.


----------



## thebhef

How many years?


----------



## thebhef

4?


----------



## thebhef

6?


----------



## leandroab

KELLY CLARKSON!!!!!!!



KELLY CLARKSON!!!!!!!



KELLY CLARKSON!!!!!!!



KELLY CLARKSON!!!!!!!



KELLY CLARKSON!!!!!!!



KELLY CLARKSON!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

chaosxcomplex said:


> With careful preparation and years of training.
> 
> 
> 
> how the...



Oh ye of little posts.


----------



## thebhef

20 or more?


----------



## Zepp88

...and apparently no balls.


----------



## thebhef

What kind of time do you think i have to not understand the things i'm supposed to understand completely?


----------



## Zepp88

E$


----------



## leandroab

OVER NINE THOUSAND!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Confucius say he who post little...well that went nowhere...


----------



## thebhef

E!


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


> What kind of time do you think i have to not understand the things i'm supposed to understand completely?



Don't make these feeble attempts.


----------



## thebhef

Which feeble attempts?


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Zepp88 said:


> ...and apparently no balls.


who told you that? i demand answers!


----------



## Zepp88

chaosxcomplex said:


> Confucius say he who post little...well that went nowhere...


----------



## chaosxcomplex

leandroab said:


> OVER NINE THOUSAND!


Oh no, young itchysack. you have much to learn.


----------



## thebhef

Itchysnack.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

bitchysmack


----------



## Zepp88

chaosxcomplex said:


> who told you that? i demand answers!



There is a man who lives deep in the Siberian tundra, he knows many things, great truths, but he supplies few answers. To find him is a quest that will test the strength of your very soul, to understand him, will nearly kill you.


----------



## leandroab

chaosxcomplex said:


> Oh no, young itchysack. you have much to learn.






OVER NINE [email protected]&$¨&# THOUSAAAAND!


----------



## Zepp88

chaosxcomplex said:


> Oh no, young itchysack. you have much to learn.


----------



## Zepp88

This thread is /b/ not.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Zepp88 said:


> There is a man who lives deep in the Siberian tundra, he knows many things, great truths, but he supplies few answers. To find him is a quest that will test the strength of your very soul, to understand him, will nearly kill you.


and apparently he cant keep a secret...


----------



## thebhef

Zepp88 said:


> There is a man who lives deep in the Siberian tundra, he knows many things, great truths, but he supplies few answers. To find him is a quest that will test the strength of your very soul, to understand him, will nearly kill you.



That's what you think.


----------



## leandroab

Hames Jetfield


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Is this for real?


----------



## thebhef

James Jetfield, AKA
JJ the Jetplane


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Is this for real?




God knows.


----------



## Zepp88

chaosxcomplex said:


> and apparently he cant keep a secret...





thebhef said:


> That's what you think.



Neither of you understand.


You will become one, with the Borg.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

playstopause said:


> Is this for real?


no but this is


----------



## The Atomic Ass

This thread is only 5 fucking pages so far? 

Zepp, what the fuck is wrong with you, you fucking whore?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> God knows.



That is why!


----------



## leandroab

Buck Fush


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Is this for real?



Frenchy!!!! 


Yes! I think it is real!


----------



## thebhef

Zepp88 said:


> You will become one, with the Borg.



You always say that.


----------



## Zepp88

The Atomic Ass said:


> This thread is only 5 fucking pages so far?
> 
> Zepp, what the fuck is wrong with you, you fucking whore?



Change your posts per page you twat.


----------



## PlagueX1




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## leandroab

PlagueX1 said:


>



No, it doesn't.


----------



## Zepp88

This is not /b/


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> No, it doesn't.



This is not /b/


----------



## thebhef




----------



## leandroab

/b/ = ??&#191;&#191;


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Zepp88 said:


> Change your posts per page you twat.



So you can feel as if you have achieved? Fuck no and you.


----------



## Zepp88

GOD HAS RETURNED!


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Also,


----------



## PlagueX1




----------



## Zepp88

The Atomic Ass said:


> So you can feel as if you have achieved? Fuck no and you.



I WILL FUCK NO! BUT I WILL NOT FUCK YOU!


BOW DOWN TO LOCUTUS AND THE MIGHTY MAVR!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

i want some subway...wonder if the one on the corner is 24 hours


----------



## thebhef




----------



## The Atomic Ass

Zepp88 said:


> GOD HAS RETURNED!



I am GOD.


----------



## Zepp88

PlagueX1 said:


>



This is not /b/


----------



## leandroab

Zepp88 said:


> GOD HAS RETURNED!



*RA - Rectifier plays inside my head*


----------



## thebhef

I don't know that any subway is open 24 hours. I have been wrong before...


----------



## PlagueX1

Zepp88 said:


> This is not /b/


----------



## chaosxcomplex

/b/<-----this is not


----------



## leandroab

/b/ is not \b\


----------



## Zepp88

The Atomic Ass said:


> I am GOD.



I ye of little ....and apparently no balls.


----------



## leandroab

Vai toma no cu bando de ze buceta do carai (flamengo)


----------



## chaosxcomplex

thebhef said:


> I don't know that any subway is open 24 hours. I have been wrong before...


I used to go to the one where i used to live at 3am almost every day. i swear i wasnt high.


----------



## Zepp88

PlagueX1 said:


>



This is not /b/


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Frenchy!!!!
> 
> 
> Yes! I think it is real!



Well hello there then.


----------



## thebhef

Well, just make a trip back to that one. They probably miss you.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PlagueX1

She sells sea shells down by the sea shore!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee


----------



## leandroab

geeeeeeeee


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Zepp88 said:


> I ye of little ....and apparently no balls.



I have balls.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Well hello there then.



weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

three hours for a double meat bmt on italian turban cheese? dont think so
i got brownies bitches!!!


----------



## leandroab




----------



## Zepp88

The Atomic Ass said:


> I have balls.


----------



## thebhef

chaosxcomplex said:


> three hours for a double meat bmt on italian turban cheese? dont think so
> i got brownies bitches!!!



Turban cheese really is the way to go.


----------



## Zepp88

I miss Jon and Johann and Nerina.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

where do you guys get such wonderful toys?


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> I miss Jon and Johann and Nerina.



The new guys don't understand.


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> The new guys don't understand.



Alas....they don't....


----------



## leandroab

thebhef said:


> ...Turban cheese ...



Terrorists' favorite!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## PlagueX1




----------



## chaosxcomplex

Fuck the new guys!


----------



## Zepp88

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 221
User Name	Posts
Zepp88	69
thebhef	38
leandroab	30
Demoniac	17
chaosxcomplex	15
ShadyDavey	9
playstopause	9
PlagueX1	6
djpharoah	6
D-EJ915	5
The Atomic Ass	5
Stealthtastic	4
Benjo230	3
MFB	2
Piro	1
Wi77iam	1
Sroth Saraiel	1


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Alas....they don't....



I know.



playstopause said:


>


----------



## leandroab

CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO


----------



## Zepp88

chaosxcomplex said:


> Fuck the new guys!



Oh yes, and you'll get it harder than the others.


----------



## leandroab

CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO CU AZEDO


----------



## chaosxcomplex

mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia mamamia


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>



What a beautiful bird. What is it?


----------



## leandroab

i n&#163;&#163;d money fa$t


----------



## PlagueX1

chaosxcomplex said:


> Fuck the new guys!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Zepp88 said:


> Oh yes, and you'll get it harder than the others.


----------



## Zepp88

danglies!


----------



## leandroab

NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA! NAO SOU ITALIANO PORRA!


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> i n££d money fa$t



Sell your body.


----------



## leandroab

yippie kwl

Oddjob


----------



## thebhef

commence operation meth nazi


----------



## leandroab

Zepp88 said:


> Sell your body.




Alas!

Of course!

brb


----------



## thebhef

I need money slow.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

this is only my noob name...ive had many...many which you will never know!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Oh my little pony1!


----------



## leandroab

alright.. I have 5&#162;..


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 221
> User Name	Posts
> Zepp88	69
> thebhef	38
> leandroab	30
> Demoniac	17
> chaosxcomplex	15
> ShadyDavey	9
> playstopause	9
> PlagueX1	6
> djpharoah	6
> D-EJ915	5
> The Atomic Ass	5
> Stealthtastic	4
> Benjo230	3
> MFB	2
> Piro	1
> Wi77iam	1
> Sroth Saraiel	1



LMAO. 



Zepp88 said:


> What a beautiful bird. What is it?



Is this Black-capped Chickadee a male or a female? You can't tell by looking, but researchers can determine its sex using DNA from a small feather, making it easier to answer questions such as whether males have higher survivorship than their mates.


----------



## The Atomic Ass

PlagueX1 said:


>



Mmmm... Just a touch young, don'tcha think? Maybe in 8 or so years.


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


> commence operation meth nazi



This is 100% accurate.


----------



## leandroab

smash your forehead against the keyboard and post it here!

iuufiuegbwflwegbfbh 238rf6


----------



## chaosxcomplex

<----/b/


----------



## leandroab

bubba jubba guga


----------



## playstopause

^

That's gotta hurt.


----------



## leandroab

jabba the pizza hut


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> LMAO.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Black-capped Chickadee a male or a female? You can't tell by looking, but researchers can determine its sex using DNA from a small feather, making it easier to answer questions such as whether males have higher survivorship than their mates.



 keeping up tradition!


Also, interesting, but I thought you could check their gender in much the way you could check the gender of an alligator? Or are they too small for that?


----------



## leandroab

g00


----------



## Zepp88

This is not /b/


----------



## chaosxcomplex

leandroab said:


> smash your forehead against the keyboard and post it here!
> 
> iuufiuegbwflwegbfbh 238rf6


when i smashed my head my f3 came off and a little search bar appeared at the bottom of my screen


----------



## leandroab

dab dab dubba du dab dab hey


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> keeping up tradition!
> 
> 
> Also, interesting, but I thought you could check their gender in much the way you could check the gender of an alligator? Or are they too small for that?



I have no freaking clue.


----------



## thebhef

Now, your basic human is between 3 and 25 feet tall, and is made of a hairy, oily goo wrapped in a t-shirt.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## leandroab

chaosxcomplex said:


> when i smashed my head my f3 came off and a little search bar appeared at the bottom of my screen




LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I have no freaking clue.



Résultats Google Recherche d&#39;images correspondant à http://content.ornith.cornell.edu/UEWebApp/images/pub_bc_chickadee.jpg


----------



## leandroab

retgerbhfdrt 54432


----------



## playstopause

//


----------



## leandroab

red lobster inn


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Krikey!! theres a 45 foot nile crocodile right there! im gonna go jam mah thumb up his bum and really piss 'em off!


----------



## thebhef

leandroab said:


> retgerbhfdrt 54432



Truer words have rarely been said.


----------



## thebhef

red lobster out.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Résultats Google Recherche d'images correspondant à http://content.ornith.cornell.edu/UEWebApp/images/pub_bc_chickadee.jpg




Thank you for entertaining my brain.


----------



## PlagueX1




----------



## leandroab

issa


----------



## Zepp88

chaosxcomplex said:


> Krikey!! theres a 45 foot nile crocodile right there! im gonna go jam mah thumb up his bum and really piss 'em off!



It's the only way to check for a penis.


----------



## leandroab

thebhef said:


> red lobster out.



red lobster over


----------



## Zepp88

PlagueX1 said:


>




This is not /b/


----------



## guitarbuilder93

+=



SHITZFACED BANANA!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Zepp88 said:


> This is not /b/


No. thats the cover of my favorite adult film "sit on uncle timothys lap"


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

chaosxcomplex said:


> No. thats the cover of my favorite adult film "sit on uncle timothys lap"



This is not /b/


----------



## leandroab

WHAT THE BUCK IS /b/ SUPPOSED TO MEAN!??!


JESUS CHRIST!!!!








SCARFACE ON TV... HELLS YEAH!
(mi loves teh old movie channel)


----------



## guitarbuilder93

badabumpbadabumpbadaBUMPBUMPBUMP, badabumpbadabumpbadaBUMPBUMPBUMP, badabumpbadabumpbadaBUMPBUMPBUMPbadaBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP!badabumpbumpbump.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

no shit, and what makes it /b/?

almighty /b/'er


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> WHAT THE BUCK IS /b/ SUPPOSED TO MEAN!??!
> 
> 
> JESUS CHRIST!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCARFACE ON TV... HELLS YEAH!
> (mi loves teh old movie channel)




Oh dear....there is no hope.


----------



## leandroab

chaosxcomplex said:


> no shit, and what makes it /b/?
> 
> almighty /b/'er




/b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ ASS /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ BALLS /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ KELLY CLARKSON /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/


----------



## guitarbuilder93

Zepp88 said:


> Oh dear....there is no hope.


 
fo' sheezy my jeezy.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

/b/ is the lame , so in turn,  is /b/, but /b/ isn't 



leandroab said:


> /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ ASS /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ BALLS /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ KELLY CLARKSON /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/


No need to go all subliminal.


----------



## leandroab

jigga on da ... higga... google


----------



## chaosxcomplex

google on da ... higga ... jigga


----------



## leandroab

chaosxcomplex said:


> /b/ is the lame , so in turn,  is /b/, but /b/ isn't
> 
> 
> No need to go all subliminal.




volume 3?


but I always did the "/b/" like this -------> \m/


----------



## guitarbuilder93

leandroab said:


> jigga on da ... higga... google


 
whaddafuckchyootawkinboutboi?

damn... can't keep up!


----------



## leandroab

guitarbuilder93 said:


> whaddafuckchyootawkinboutboi?




foggettaboutit!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

ya put da higgamawutzit on da hoozykaroo, then take it and place it around the yoogroot, and then put it in yer bum.


----------



## leandroab

google inside the hoogle of the foogle!

doogle?

yoogle!



chaosxcomplex said:


> ya put da higgamawutzit on da hoozykaroo, then take it and place it around the yoogroot, and then put it in yer bum.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

this thread smells like a turd wrapped in burnt hair.


----------



## leandroab

I NEED MAH beerz00r


----------



## guitarbuilder93

i believe that this thread deserves the seal of APPROVAL

said seal:


----------



## chaosxcomplex

chaosxcomplex said:


> ya put da higgamawutzit on da hoozykaroo, then take it and place it around the yoogroot, and then put it in yer bum.


Its an ancient practice predating the bible.


----------



## leandroab

NOWz00r!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

guitarbuilder93 said:


> i believe that this thread deserves the seal of APPROVAL
> 
> said seal:


What like a mushroom stamp? or a blumpkin?


----------



## leandroab

Guinness or Brahma Malzbier?


----------



## guitarbuilder93

chaosxcomplex said:


> Its an ancient practice predating the bible.


 
bible got p4wned!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

leandroab said:


> Guinness or Brahma Malzbier?


Le Fin du Monde


----------



## leandroab

quick! i'm heading to the kitchenz00r rightz00r nowz00r !z00r


----------



## Zepp88

Soon....soon.....the natives of this place will return, and join me again.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

brahma


----------



## leandroab

Guinness it is!!!!

oui oui si si!

Ces't la merde le pan! Roc in seu cu, filho da puta do caralho!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

grab me one too while yer up


----------



## guitarbuilder93

chaosxcomplex said:


> What like a mushroom stamp? or a blumpkin?


 


leandroab said:


> Guinness or Brahma Malzbier?


 
PICK NA0WZ!!!!! chyoo must piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## leandroab

chaosxcomplex said:


> brahma


too late


----------



## chaosxcomplex

leandroab said:


> Guinness it is!!!!
> 
> oui oui si si!
> 
> Ces't la merde le pan! Roc in seu cu, filho da puta do caralho!


 oh you son of a...


----------



## leandroab

chaosxcomplex said:


> grab me one too while yer up


*throws Guinness can at your hands"

*fails at finishing the sentence with a "*""


----------



## guitarbuilder93

Zepp88 said:


> Soon....soon.....the natives of this place will return, and join me again.


 out with the old, in with the new


----------



## chaosxcomplex

leandroab said:


> *throws Guinness can at your hands"


that fuckin hurt,  i guess its the thought that counts


----------



## guitarbuilder93

MAINTINENCE
routinely scheduled maintinence


----------



## chaosxcomplex

thats a creepy fukin kid!!


----------



## Zepp88

guitarbuilder93 said:


> out with the old, in with the new



Thou shalt be exterminated.


----------



## guitarbuilder93

Zepp88 said:


> Thou shalt be exterminated.


 
NO! you.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

so should i move to pheonix? u guys can decide my fate, right here right now


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

chaosxcomplex said:


> so should i move to pheonix? u guys can decide my fate, right here right now








Make it so.


----------



## guitarbuilder93

chaosxcomplex said:


> so should i move to pheonix? u guys can decide my fate, right here right now


 
you gonna fry like an egg, boi!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

nah, im used to the heat. i live on the sun.


----------



## guitarbuilder93

Zepp88 said:


>


 
serpentine flower, now that's fuckin' ballsy.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

this party pooped out with a quickness


----------



## Zepp88

guitarbuilder93 said:


> serpentine flower, now that's fuckin' ballsy.



Terrific album.


----------



## guitarbuilder93

chaosxcomplex said:


> nah, im used to the heat. i live on the sun.


 
oh! pardon the misunderstanding, young sir, right this way!


----------



## chaosxcomplex




----------



## guitarbuilder93

chaosxcomplex said:


>


 
a pope preaching to a pile of shit, whilst being fulluvit at the same time?






you sir, are BRILLIANT.


----------



## leandroab

i'm eating a condensed milk pudding

yummy

OMNOMNOM


----------



## Randy

This thread is FALSE without tags.


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> This thread is FALSE without tags.



Oh fuck! Randy you are RIGHT! Correct in all ways, what a little saint you are! 


COMMENCE TAGGING!!!!!!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

so is omnomnomnomnom technically an onomatopoeia, even though its not really a word?



Zepp88 said:


> Oh fuck! Randy you are RIGHT! Correct in all ways, what a little saint you are!
> 
> 
> COMMENCE TAGGING!!!!!!


You're it!


----------



## Zepp88

Oh, what the fuck..


ONLY TWO TAGS ALOWED?!?!?!?!


----------



## Zepp88

chaosxcomplex said:


> so is omnomnomnomnom technically an onomatopoeia, even though its not really a word?
> 
> 
> You're it!



Fucking shit.....


----------



## leandroab

Randy said:


> This thread is FALSE without tags.




This FALSE is thread tags without.


----------



## guitarbuilder93

Randy said:


> This thread is FALSE without tags.


 
but said then is now deemed troo, by said fellow Randy, who  said thread into submission.


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> This FALSE is thread tags without.



You tread upon Randilious?


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Pffffffft! *administers necrophagist diminished to be*


----------



## leandroab

Zepp88 said:


> You tread upon Randilious?


Randilious?



THIS IS SPARTAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## guitarbuilder93

leandroab said:


> This FALSE is thread tags without.


 
This tags false is without.


----------



## leandroab

DIVE DIVE DIVE!!!!!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

without threads, this tag is your mom's thong.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

>.>


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## guitarbuilder93

leandroab said:


> Randilious?
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS SPARTAAAAA!!!!!


 
i spy a throwdown brewing... 

Randy's power level... IT'S OVER NINE-THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

<.<


----------



## playstopause




----------



## leandroab

guitarbuilder93 said:


> i spy a throwdown brewing...
> 
> Randy's power level... IT'S OVER NINE-THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




OVER NINE THOUSAND????????????


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

<.>


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>



Thank you for returning this thread to sanity Mr. Playstopause.


What bird is this?


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> OVER NINE THOUSAND????????????



This is not /b/


----------



## leandroab

i had enough!

Tomorrow, I dine, in TGI FRIDAYS!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

shiat....i got 1.21 gigawatts o' power. right here in the flux capacitor, gonads johnson.


----------



## leandroab

Good night ladies... And farewell

I shall return to ... life


----------



## chaosxcomplex

<<---what bird is this?



leandroab said:


> Good night ladies... And farewell
> 
> I shall return to ... life


holla


----------



## Zepp88

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 353
User Name	Posts
Zepp88	97
leandroab	67
chaosxcomplex	45
thebhef	43
playstopause	17
Demoniac	17
guitarbuilder93	17
ShadyDavey	9
PlagueX1	8
djpharoah	6
The Atomic Ass	6
D-EJ915	5
Stealthtastic	4
Benjo230	3
Unknown Doodl3.2	3
MFB	2
Piro	1
Wi77iam	1
Sroth Saraiel	1
Randy	1



Randy, you have some work to do.


----------



## Zepp88

Lets just.


----------



## Zepp88

Top 100 Posts.


----------



## Zepp88

Before I leave for tonight.


----------



## Zepp88

This should be good.


----------



## Zepp88

Ahhh just one more.


----------



## Zepp88

Why not another? A mile for every inch I say...


----------



## Zepp88

Good night.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

night ho

I can sit here all night and talk away

ok so maybe i cant. im out as well it seems. off to more pressing matters. like shred.


----------



## PlagueX1

I am a sad panda


----------



## chaosxcomplex

That you are.

what part of michigan? im originally from grand haven


----------



## PlagueX1

chaosxcomplex said:


> That you are.
> 
> what part of michigan? im originally from grand haven



North of Bay City


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Lolsmash


----------



## MFB

PlagueX1 said:


> North of Bay City



Moar like North of Gay City


----------



## Sroth Saraiel




----------



## The Dark Wolf

Anyone who posts in this thread is a douchebag. 



...


----------



## Cadavuh

Im a douchebag! Im a douchebag!


----------



## Bobby

Agreed


----------



## The Dark Wolf

^ Give this man a prize.

A douchebag!


----------



## Bobby

I hope it's a cheese burger.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Fuck, that sounds good.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

The cheeseburger, not the douchebag...


----------



## Daemoniac

The Dark Wolf said:


> The cheeseburger, not the douchebag...


----------



## thebhef

The douche bag is a remedy for a special kind of cheese best kept far from my burgers.


----------



## MFB

The Dark Wolf said:


> The douchebag, not the cheeseburger...



You can haz douchebag?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

I wonder how many newbs posting in this recall the... glory?  of the ORIGINIFICAL 100k thread?


----------



## thebhef

A newb couldn't very well recall something he hasn't experienced, right?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

thebhef said:


> A newb couldn't very well recall something he hasn't experienced, right?



Nope. But us OG's can.


----------



## Daemoniac

thebhef said:


> A newb couldn't very well recall something he hasn't experienced, right?


 
That's what she said. 



The Dark Wolf said:


> Nope. But us OG's can.


 
OG = Orange Giant?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Demoniac said:


> OG = Orange Giant?



Original Gangster.


----------



## Daemoniac

The Dark Wolf said:


> Original Gangster.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

That'd look smashing as your new avatar!


----------



## Daemoniac

The Dark Wolf said:


> That'd look smashing as your new avatar!


 
 If you can make it fit, go for it


----------



## The Dark Wolf




----------



## Daemoniac

Wow i look like a tool now... so i guess its appropriate


----------



## MFB

And here I used to think you were cool Mischa


----------



## The Dark Wolf

MFB said:


> And here I used to think you were cool Mischa



Cool?

Wigga please!


----------



## Daemoniac

The Dark Wolf said:


> Cool?
> 
> Wigga please!


----------



## The Dark Wolf




----------



## MFB

Wigga Please! indeed DW

_Wigga please indeed_


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## MFB




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## MFB

Demoniac said:


>


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Those pics are great!


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Aaron




----------



## Daemoniac

I guess i am pretty funny


----------



## ShadyDavey

There seems to have been a posting spree - this was not unexpected.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

E!

I GOT YOUR THREAD BACK  all bow down to my superiority...


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Also

THIS






OWNS

this





mike, do you not agree?


----------



## arktan

An MP1? 

I thought those died out a long time ago.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

arktan said:


> An MP1?
> 
> I thought those died out a long time ago.



zepp is still in love with his, i am yet to edu-ma-cate him on the error of his ways


----------



## arktan

Zepp is still using that? I thought that he had an awesome rig and wouldn't use this anymore...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

arktan said:


> Zepp is still using that? I thought that he had an awesome rig and wouldn't use this anymore...



he was back in the time of the old 100k... not sure now though!


----------



## Harry

My snake will eat your guinea pig​ 








 

 

 

 Aaron View Public Profile Send a private message to Aaron Visit Aaron's homepage! Find More Posts by Aaron Add Aaron to Your Contacts 


 Page 40 of 41 *«* First < 2627282930313233343536373839 *40* 41 >​ 



random

vBulletin Message Cancel Changes ​


----------



## Giamatti

BOOM!

Post #411

^ This post is up for sale.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

4/20


----------



## thebhef

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> 4/20



=1/5


----------



## chaosxcomplex

yeah, , i gotta sit here in old foggie central, not a single bud to be found...


----------



## PlagueX1

4/20!! Boring day for me though.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

meow


----------



## PlagueX1




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

looks like i have an admirer in the tags


----------



## playstopause

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> meow


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## playstopause

weeeeee


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee


----------



## stuh84

Fucking christ this took no time. to get to this many posts.


----------



## playstopause

Happy kity.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Happy kity.



FTW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> FTW!!!!!!!!!!



weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## hufschmid

Hey..... ZUP in here?


----------



## leandroab

ass


----------



## stuh84

So I take it, this is the place for bacon?

Oh god what am I about to start


----------



## PlagueX1

Spammer


----------



## leandroab

i'm going to miami thursday

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

i bought rayban sunglasses weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

im impatient
i want my new baritone!!!one


----------



## leandroab

i don't use capital letters

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## leandroab

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> im impatient
> i want my new baritone!!!one




i want a baritone so bad..

8 string baritone ! 

kick asssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!1eleven



hufschmid said:


>


































OH JESUS!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Top of the Morning


----------



## hufschmid

The official facepalm avatar


----------



## leandroab

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Top of the Morning :wang:




Bottom of the Morning :wong: 

I need coffe...

Scratch that... I need more beer


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

stuh84 said:


> So I take it, this is the place for bacon?
> 
> Oh god what am I about to start



Bacon Bacon Bacon Bacon Bacon BACON!!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

hufschmid said:


>



That picture scares me


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sean Paul has moar skillz than u.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

vampiregenocide said:


> Sean Paul has moar skillz than u.



Looks like he has no eyelashes as well


----------



## hufschmid

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> That picture scares me



But its not NSFW


----------



## leandroab

ejrfbgvyitge4 t34 344356 4


----------



## petereanima

45 PAAAYAYAYAYAYAGES!!!!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## hufschmid

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I FEEL BETTER NOW


----------



## petereanima

E!

E?


----------



## PlagueX1

hufschmid said:


> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> I FEEL BETTER NOW


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## arktan

E!=mc^2


----------



## chaosxcomplex

alright, so whose gonna help me with my recording problem??
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/84083-why-is-my-song-59-mb.html

What the hell?? i guess im too much of a n00b...damnit.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

chaosxcomplex said:


> alright, so whose gonna help me with my recording problem??
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/84083-why-is-my-song-59-mb.html
> 
> What the hell?? i guess im too much of a n00b...damnit.



Just convert to MP3.


----------



## ZeroSignal

WHEEEEEEE it's back!

To celebrate:


----------



## MFB

that was lame


----------



## PlagueX1

yum


----------



## MFB

humdrum


----------



## PlagueX1

This thread makes me feel tingly in the pants


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

100k post is a wasting my time.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Chaos Complex on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
conversion done...hows the tone?


----------



## MFB

Wu Tang fo lyfe yallz


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Great, I wanna hear your programming for the drum kit from hell, and a bass.
Deadline is next friday.


----------



## hufschmid

MFB said:


> Wu Tang fo lyfe yallz



&#257;
B	&#36125;	bèi
C	&#33394;	sè
D	&#24503;	dé
E	&#39295;	è
F	&#33406;&#24343;	ài fú
G	&#26085;	rì
H	&#38463;&#20160;	&#257; shí
I &#20234;	y&#299;
J	&#40481;	j&#299;
K	&#21345;	k&#462;
L	&#33406;&#21202;	ài lè
M	&#33406;&#39532;	ài m&#462;
N	&#33406;&#23068;	ài nà
O	&#21734;	ó
P	&#20329;	pèi
Q	&#33510;	k&#468;
R	&#33406;&#21644;	ài hé
S	&#33406;&#19997;	ài s&#299;
T	&#29305;	tè
U	&#29577;	yù
V	&#32500;	wéi
W	&#29420;&#24067;&#21202;&#32500;	dú bù lè wéi
X	&#20234;&#20811;&#26031;	y&#299; kè s&#299;
Y	&#20234;&#26684;&#40657;&#20811;	y&#299; gé h&#275;i kè
Z	&#36156;&#24503;	zéi dé


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

chaosxcomplex said:


> Chaos Complex on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> conversion done...hows the tone?


 
Deadline is 04/24/09


----------



## Randy




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

E!


----------



## troyguitar

GET THE FUCK OUT!

If you are reading this, you should be getting the fuck out.

For serious.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

471!


----------



## liamh

Stealthtastic said:


> First post is all mine


Actually its djpahroahs


----------



## The Dark Wolf




----------



## auxioluck

Those guys need to be fucked with a pole.


----------



## liamh

Turbo fucking spinning piledriver!


----------



## auxioluck

C-C-C-C-C-Combo Breaker!!!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## The Dark Wolf




----------



## TheSixthWheel

Strangers in the night...exchanging glances.

?


----------



## auxioluck

I just noticed the tags for this thread include, "elucevanlestelle is sexy", "powered by cocaine," and "and apparently no balls."

Yikes.


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## The Dark Wolf

auxioluck said:


> I just noticed the tags for this thread include, "elucevanlestelle is sexy", "powered by cocaine," and "and apparently no balls."
> 
> Yikes.



2 out of 3 ain't bad.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

?





?


----------



## The Dark Wolf




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

wut


----------



## MFB

wut

what

watt


----------



## The Dark Wolf




----------



## MFB

metal

meddle

medal


----------



## Seedawakener

Such an awesome idea to bring this back!


----------



## TheSixthWheel




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

auxioluck said:


> I just noticed the tags for this thread include, "elucevanlestelle is sexy", "powered by cocaine," and "and apparently no balls."
> 
> Yikes.



i am sexy  looks like i have an admirer!

i think it's stitch


----------



## The Dark Wolf

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> i am sexy  looks like i have an admirer!
> 
> i think it's stitch



Maybe it was me, my little Limey Tart.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

The Dark Wolf said:


> Maybe it was me, my little Limey Tart.



Slag.


----------



## Seedawakener

I have a triaxis and a 2:90 waiting for a cab in our rehearsal space... Poor me... No way to play my newly achieved gear...


----------



## The Dark Wolf

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Slag.



Slag?  What is that?


----------



## vampiregenocide

The Dark Wolf said:


> Slag?  What is that?



Lol 



Seedawakener said:


> I have a triaxis and a 2:90 waiting for a cab in our rehearsal space... Poor me... No way to play my newly achieved gear...



*huggles*


----------



## Apophis

hufschmid said:


> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> I FEEL BETTER NOW




that wins


----------



## TheSixthWheel




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

The Dark Wolf said:


> Slag?  What is that?



A girl from Essex.


----------



## vampiregenocide

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> A *promiscuous *girl from Essex.



Fixed.

I have friends here you know lol


----------



## The Dark Wolf

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> A girl from Essex.



Fits me to a T! 

... Now, where in the halibut is Essex? Is that near England?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Seedawakener said:


> I have a triaxis and a 2:90 waiting for a cab in our rehearsal space... Poor me... No way to play my newly achieved gear...



I suggest prostitution.



vampiregenocide said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I have friends here you know lol



As if Essex girls exist who wouldn't be anyone's after half a bottle of cheap cider...


----------



## MFB




----------



## chaosxcomplex

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Deadline is 04/24/09


well shit, i guess i better figure this shit out then...any way i can do drums with my keyboard (not the musical kind of key board, the typing kind) or do i need to point and click or use a midi keyboard. point and click is taking me to the land of kill myself.


----------



## liamh

Has any of you seen the wizard?
Seriously


----------



## playstopause

Boooooooob!



Got lost?


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## liamh

Hello, god here, WAKKA!


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## PlagueX1

vampiregenocide said:


>


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## vampiregenocide

NSFW


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## liamh

Wassup bitchez?


----------



## playstopause

weeeeee!


----------



## hufschmid

Joe La Mouk!


----------



## liamh

I am the eggman..

I am the eggman!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## ShadyDavey

Why do we thrill at destruction yet find creation boring?

The World is doomed!!


----------



## liamh

Its all good


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

dundundundun du-dun
dun du-dun du-dun


----------



## liamh

rambert
rambert, dame
rambla
ramble
ramble on
rambled
rambler
rambling
ramblingly
ramblingness
ramblingness'
ramblingness's
ramblingnesses
ramblingnesses'
rambo
rambooze
rambotan
rambouillet
rambouillet, cath...





#leftRail { background-image:url(http://sp.ask.com/en/i/dictionary/dic_left_gradient.png); border-right:solid 1px #E0EBF3; } a.nearByCurr { color:#000000; } a.nearByCurr:hover { color:dicColor; } a.nearByCurr:visited { color:#000000; } 





 
rambling - 6 dictionary results 
 *Rambling*
  Help save UK Woodland & Wildlife. From &#163;2.75/mth by direct debit.
 Sponsored Results  WoodlandTrustShop.com/membership  

.shd_hdr1 { width:100%; } .sep_top1 { position : relative; } .citesourceseperator{ border-bottom: solid 1px #E4E4E4; margin-top:15px; margin-bottom:7px; } .sep_top1 table{ margin-top:-2px; margin-bottom:-3px; } .lunatext ul, .lunatext ol { margin-bottom:-3px; } .result_copyright{ font-family:arial; }  *ram&#8901;bling*

&#8194; 

 &#8194;/&#712;r&#230;m



bl&#618;&#331;/ 

 Show Spelled Pronunciation [ram-bling] 

 Show IPA &#8211;adjective 1. aimlessly wandering. 2. taking an irregular course; straggling: a rambling brook. 3. spread out irregularly in various directions: a rambling mansion. 4. straying from one subject to another; desultory: a rambling novel. 

*Origin: * 
1615&#8211;25; ramble + -ing 2





Related forms:
ram&#8901;bling&#8901;ly, adverb 
ram&#8901;bling&#8901;ness, noun 

Synonyms:
4. discursive.







.shd_hdr1 { width:100%; } .sep_top1 { position : relative; } .citesourceseperator{ border-bottom: solid 1px #E4E4E4; margin-top:15px; margin-bottom:7px;  } .sep_top1 table{ margin-top:-2px; margin-bottom:-3px; } .lunatext ul, .lunatext ol { margin-bottom:-3px; } .result_copyright{ font-family:arial; } *ram&#8901;ble*

&#8194; 

 &#8194;/&#712;r&#230;m



b&#601;l/ 

 Show Spelled Pronunciation [ram-buh



l] 

 Show IPA verb, -bled, -bling, noun &#8211;verb (used without object) 1. to wander around in a leisurely, aimless manner: They rambled through the shops until closing time. 2. to take a course with many turns or windings, as a stream or path. 3. to grow in a random, unsystematic fashion: The vine rambled over the walls and tree trunks. 4. to talk or write in a discursive, aimless way (usually fol. by on): The speaker rambled on with anecdote after anecdote. 
&#8211;verb (used with object) 5. to walk aimlessly or idly over or through: They spent the spring afternoon rambling woodland paths. 
&#8211;noun 6. a walk without a definite route, taken merely for pleasure. 

*Origin: * 
1610&#8211;20; orig. uncert.





Synonyms:
1. stroll, saunter, amble, stray, straggle. See roam. 






Dictionary.com Unabridged
Based on the Random House Dictionary, &#169; Random House, Inc. 2009. 
Cite This Source |
Link To *rambling* 
._vtad { border-top: 1px solid #B6D0DD; padding: 15px 0 0 0; margin: 1em 0 0 0; background-image: url(http://syndication.visualthesaurus.com/ddc/gradient.png);background-repeat: repeat-x; background-position: 0 0; } ._vtad A { text-decoration: none; } ._vtad A:hover { text-decoration: underline; } ._vtad_flt { float: right; margin: 0 0 10px 7px; } ._vtad_flt IMG { vertical-align: top; margin-bottom: 5px; border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;} A._vtad_explore { letter-spacing: -.4px; font-family: verdana;display:block; line-height: 10px; font-size: 11px;color: #0050BB; } ._vtad_related { font-family: verdana; font-size: 12px; margin: 6px 0 6px; } ._vtad_related A { color: black; } ._vtad_header { font-family: georgia; line-height: 10px; font-size: 14px; color: #575757; } ._vtad_header IMG { vertical-align: top; margin-right: 7px; } ._vtad_header A { font-family: Times New Roman, serif; font-size: 14px; font-weight: bold; color: black; } A._vtad_other { font-family: verdana; font-size: 1em; color: #0050BB; }

Explore the Visual Thesaurus &#187;



Related Words for : rambling
digressive, discursive, excursive, meandering, wandering
View more related words &#187;



*ram&#183;ble* 

 (r&#257;m'b&#601;l) 

 
intr.v. *ram&#183;bled*, *ram&#183;bling*, *ram&#183;bles* 


To move about aimlessly. See Synonyms at wander.
To walk about casually or for pleasure.
To follow an irregularly winding course of motion or growth.
To speak or write at length and with many digressions.
 n. A leisurely, sometimes lengthy walk. 

[Probably from Middle Dutch *rammelen, _to wander about in a state of sexual desire_, from rammen, _to copulate with_.] 


*ram&#183;bling* 

 (r&#257;m'bl&#301;ng) 

 
adj. 

Often or habitually roaming; wandering.
Extended over an irregular area; sprawling: _a large rambling country estate._
Lengthy and digressive: _a rambling speech._
 *ram'bling&#183;ly*_ adv._ 


The American Heritage&#174; Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition
Copyright &#169; 2006 by Houghton Mifflin Company.
Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved. 
Cite This Source 
*Rambling*
Ram"bling\, a. Roving; wandering; discursive; as, a rambling fellow, talk, or building. 

Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, &#169; 1996, 1998 MICRA, Inc. 
Cite This Source 
#newimg{ background-image:url('http://sp.ask.com/en/i/dictionary/translate_new.png'); margin-top:8px; } #newimg6{ filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(src='http://sp.ask.com/en/i/dictionary/translate_new.png', sizingMethod='crop'); } Language Translation for : rambling
Spanish: incoherente, confuso, inconexo, 
German: weitschweifig, 
Japanese: &#21462;&#12426;&#12392;&#12417;&#12398;&#12394;&#12356; 

More Translations &#187;


*rambling*
_adjective_1. spreading out in different directions; "sprawling handwriting"; "straggling branches"; "straggly hair" [syn: sprawling] 2. (of e.g. speech and writing) tending to depart from the main point or cover a wide range of subjects; "amusingly digressive with satirical thrusts at women's fashions among other things"; "a rambling discursive book"; "his excursive remarks"; "a rambling speech about this and that" [syn: digressive] 3. of a path e.g.; "meandering streams"; "rambling forest paths"; "the river followed its wandering course"; "a winding country road" [syn: meandering]


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## oompa

E!


amidoinitrite?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## hufschmid

Elephants are large land mammals of the order Proboscidea and the family Elephantidae. There are three living species: the African Bush Elephant, the African Forest Elephant and the Asian Elephant (also known as the Indian Elephant). Other species have become extinct since the last ice age, the Mammoths, dwarf forms of which may have survived as late as 2,000 BC,[1] being the best-known of these. They were once classified along with other thick skinned animals in a now invalid order, Pachydermata.

Elephants are the largest land animals.[2] The elephant's gestation period is 22 months, the longest of any land animal. At birth it is common for an elephant calf to weigh 120 kilograms (260 lb). They typically live for 50 to 70 years, but the oldest recorded elephant lived for 82 years.[3] The largest elephant ever recorded was shot in Angola in 1956. This male weighed about 12,000 kilograms (26,000 lb),[4] with a shoulder height of 4.2 metres (14 ft), a metre (yard) taller than the average male African elephant.[5] The smallest elephants, about the size of a calf or a large pig, were a prehistoric species that lived on the island of Crete during the Pleistocene epoch.[6]

The elephant has appeared in cultures across the world. They are a symbol of wisdom in Asian cultures and are famed for their memory and intelligence, where they are thought to be on par with cetaceans[7] and hominids.[8] Aristotle once said the elephant was "the beast which passeth all others in wit and mind"[9]. The word "elephant" has its origins in the Greek &#7952;&#955;&#941;&#966;&#945;&#962;, meaning "ivory" or "elephant".[10]

Healthy adult elephants have no natural predators[11], although lions may take calves or weak individuals.[12][13] They are, however, increasingly threatened by human intrusion and poaching. Once numbering in the millions, the African elephant population has dwindled to between 470,000 and 690,000 individuals according to a March 2007 estimate.[14] While the elephant is a protected species worldwide, with restrictions in place on capture, domestic use, and trade in products such as ivory, CITES reopening of "one time" ivory stock sales, has resulted in increased poaching. Certain African nations report a decrease of their elephant populations by as much as two-thirds, and populations in certain protected areas are in danger of being eliminated[15] Since recent poaching has increased by as much as 45%, the current population is unknown (2008).[16]


----------



## auxioluck

Good God....we need to change this topic of this thread to "Post Whoring 101."


----------



## PlagueX1

Icarus Lives! FTW


----------



## Spondus




----------



## PlagueX1

HES BACK GUISE


----------



## Spondus

oh noes! not that video again


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

oompa said:


> E!



methylenedioxymethamphetamine!


----------



## PlagueX1

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> methylenedioxymethamphetamine!



AKA:


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

PlagueX1 said:


> AKA:



E!


----------



## hufschmid

A crocodile is any species belonging to the family Crocodylidae (sometimes classified instead as the subfamily Crocodylinae). The term can also be used more loosely to include all members of the order Crocodilia: i.e. the true crocodiles, the alligators and caimans (family Alligatoridae) and the gharials (family Gavialidae), or even the Crocodylomorpha which includes prehistoric crocodile relatives and ancestors. Crocodiles are large aquatic reptiles that live throughout the tropics in Africa, Asia, the Americas and Australia. Crocodiles tend to congregate in freshwater habitats like rivers, lakes, wetlands and sometimes in brackish water. They feed mostly on vertebrates like fish, reptiles, and mammals, sometimes on invertebrates like mollusks and crustaceans, depending on species. They are an ancient lineage, and are believed to have changed little since the time of the dinosaurs. They are believed to be 200 million years old whereas dinosaurs became extinct 65 million years ago; crocodiles survived great extinction events.[1]


----------



## PlagueX1

hufschmid said:


> A crocodile is any species belonging to the family Crocodylidae (sometimes classified instead as the subfamily Crocodylinae). The term can also be used more loosely to include all members of the order Crocodilia: i.e. the true crocodiles, the alligators and caimans (family Alligatoridae) and the gharials (family Gavialidae), or even the Crocodylomorpha which includes prehistoric crocodile relatives and ancestors. Crocodiles are large aquatic reptiles that live throughout the tropics in Africa, Asia, the Americas and Australia. Crocodiles tend to congregate in freshwater habitats like rivers, lakes, wetlands and sometimes in brackish water. They feed mostly on vertebrates like fish, reptiles, and mammals, sometimes on invertebrates like mollusks and crustaceans, depending on species. They are an ancient lineage, and are believed to have changed little since the time of the dinosaurs. They are believed to be 200 million years old whereas dinosaurs became extinct 65 million years ago; crocodiles survived great extinction events.[1]




Your a crocodile


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

We can derive Hamilton's equations by looking at how the Lagrangian changes as you change the time and the positions and velocities of particles





Now the generalized momenta were defined as and Lagrange's equations tell us that
http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/e/5/2/e526abdccaea8dcbd10f6e0983569abe.png[/img
where Fi is the generalized force. We can rearrange this to get
[img]http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/1/3/c/13cb5025036dd3ff84493bfdad093069.png
and substitute the result into the variation of the Lagrangian




We can rewrite this as




and rearrange again to get




The term on the left-hand side is just the Hamiltonian that we have defined before, so we find that




where the second equality holds because of the definition of the partial derivatives. Associating terms from both sides of the equation above yields Hamilton's equations


----------



## PlagueX1

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> We can derive Hamilton's equations by looking at how the Lagrangian changes as you change the time and the positions and velocities of particles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the generalized momenta were defined as and Lagrange's equations tell us that
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/e/5/2/e526abdccaea8dcbd10f6e0983569abe.png[/img
> where Fi is the generalized force. We can rearrange this to get
> [img]http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/1/3/c/13cb5025036dd3ff84493bfdad093069.png
> and substitute the result into the variation of the Lagrangian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can rewrite this as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and rearrange again to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The term on the left-hand side is just the Hamiltonian that we have defined before, so we find that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where the second equality holds because of the definition of the partial derivatives. Associating terms from both sides of the equation above yields Hamilton's equations




NO!! MATH!!!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

PlagueX1 said:


> NO!! MATH!!!


----------



## PlagueX1

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>


----------



## TimSE

BUTTSCRATCHERRRR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

bree bree


----------



## PlagueX1

my jaw is f'n killing me and im going to the dentist for it D: TMJ problem.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

PlagueX1 said:


> my jaw is f'n killing me and im going to the dentist for it D: TMJ problem.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## PlagueX1

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>




 i hope not


----------



## AeonSolus

i like turtles


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

vampiregenocide said:


>



pull the tapeworm out of your ass, hey?


----------



## PlagueX1

AeonSolus said:


> i like turtles


----------



## AeonSolus

Turtles are good


----------



## vampiregenocide

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> pull the tapeworm out of your ass, hey?



 puuullll da tapeworm out of meeeee....out of meeeeee




AeonSolus said:


> i like turtles


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> i am sexy  looks like i have an admirer!
> 
> i think it's stitch


----------



## Zepp88

Woooo!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I just noticed there's more veiwers than replies in this thread. AND IT'S THE 100K THREAD!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

I gave Joy Division another chance, they fail to please me, now I'm listening to Candlemass, I am very pleased with this.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

lol


----------



## Zepp88

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 571
User Name	Posts
Zepp88	109
leandroab	73
chaosxcomplex	51
thebhef	46
playstopause	42
Demoniac	28
PlagueX1	26
E Lucevan Le Stelle	24
The Dark Wolf	20
guitarbuilder93	17
hufschmid	14
MFB	14
ShadyDavey	11
vampiregenocide	9
liamh	8
The Atomic Ass	6
djpharoah	6
G0DLESSENDEAVOR	6
Stealthtastic	5
D-EJ915	5
xXxPriestessxXx	5
TheSixthWheel	4
auxioluck	4
Benjo230	3
Randy	3
Unknown Doodl3.2	3
arktan	3
stuh84	2
petereanima	2
Bobby	2
Spondus	2
AeonSolus	2
Seedawakener	2
Sroth Saraiel	2
Aaron	1
ZeroSignal	1
Uber Mega	1
troyguitar	1
Piro	1
Cadavuh	1
Wi77iam	1
Giamatti	1
oompa	1
Apophis	1
TimSE	1
Harry	1


----------



## Zepp88

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> lol



I just don't get why so many people love Joy Division


----------



## Zepp88

This thread needs more Jon, Johann, and Nerina.


----------



## Johann

Zepp88 said:


> This thread needs more Jon, *Johann*, and Nerina.




i know it's not me, but anyway...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> I gave Joy Division another chance, they fail to please me, now I'm listening to Candlemass, I am very pleased with this.



love
love will tear us apart
again


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> love
> love will tear us apart
> again



That's not such a bad song, just not spectacular.


----------



## Zepp88

Johann said:


> i know it's not me, but anyway...



E!


----------



## PlagueX1

I'm in seventh place wooot


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And now it's time for Drakkar's Haiku Corner:

Hatched lodged in face
That dumb bitch deserved to die
Cheat on me no more


I was so damn drunk
Fucked this chick I met at Craig's
Tranvestite Oh NO!

I'm am so sorry
Your twin sister looks like you
Please girl, no divorce


----------



## PlagueX1

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And now it's time for Drakkar's Haiku Corner:
> 
> Hatched lodged in face
> That dumb bitch deserved to die
> Cheat on me no more
> 
> 
> I was so damn drunk
> Fucked this chick I met at Craig's
> Tranvestite Oh NO!
> 
> I'm am so sorry
> Your twin sister looks like you
> Please girl, no divorce


----------



## MFB

fuck you Zepp! JD rule!



I kid, but they're good


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And now it's time for Drakkar's Haiku Corner:
> 
> Hatched lodged in face
> That dumb bitch deserved to die
> Cheat on me no more
> 
> 
> I was so damn drunk
> Fucked this chick I met at Craig's
> Tranvestite Oh NO!
> 
> I'm am so sorry
> Your twin sister looks like you
> Please girl, no divorce



Sexcellent.


----------



## MFB

Strange things are afoot at the Circle King friends


----------



## PlagueX1




----------



## MFB

SEXCELLENT!


----------



## PlagueX1

MFB said:


> SEXCELLENT!



jerk


----------



## MFB

smirk


----------



## ShadyDavey

The tags are becoming more....odd....

"No mommy no!!!" and "Celiak: no wang at all" do make me glad that I've decided only to post randomly and never read the posts before or after....or as much as possible at least.


----------



## MFB

not even sure the point of tags for this really


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## stuh84

Merde


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## PlagueX1

5.


----------



## playstopause

stuh84 said:


> Merde



Indeed.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## Zepp88

ShadyDavey said:


> The tags are becoming more....odd....
> 
> "No mommy no!!!" and "Celiak: no wang at all" do make me glad that I've decided only to post randomly and never read the posts before or after....or as much as possible at least.



You had to be there I suppose....


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> 2.



5.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## stuh84

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> 5.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Wham was the shit, yo.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

The Dark Wolf said:


> Wham was the shit, yo.



BOOOOOOOOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




You got lost?


----------



## PlagueX1

Who soiled themselves?!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

playstopause said:


> BOOOOOOOOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got lost?



Frenchy, I been posting like a mother fucker up on this bitch.


----------



## MFB

hes been back! pay attention Frenchy!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I couldn't resist


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## The Dark Wolf

I'd hit the back out on Mel B. Dayum, what a booty.


----------



## playstopause

The Dark Wolf said:


> Frenchy, I been posting like a mother fucker up on this bitch.







MFB said:


> hes been back! pay attention Frenchy!



Who's the noob?!?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

playstopause said:


> Who's the noob?!?


Let that motherfucker know, Frenchy!


----------



## Zepp88

Boober. 

I'm glad you came.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

boobs


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## PlagueX1




----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> boobs


----------



## Zepp88

BEWIIIIIIITTTCCHHHHHEEEDDDDD!!!


----------



## MFB

I'll take motorboating for $200


----------



## thebhef

Hey guys, remember this?


ZeroSignal said:


> WHEEEEEEE it's back!
> 
> To celebrate:




I sure do.


----------



## MFB

I'll take sandbagging for $300


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Zepp88 said:


> Boober.
> 
> I'm glad you came.



I'm glad I came too. 




All over your face, OH!!!!!!!


----------



## MFB

I'll take boob groping for $400


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm glad I came too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All over your face, OH!!!!!!!



Gays are sickening.....


----------



## thebhef

MFB said:


> I'll take boob groping for $400



I'll grope any boobs for that amount.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

thebhef said:


> I'll grope any boobs for that amount.








Get to work


----------



## ShadyDavey

MFB said:


> I'll take boob groping for $400



You can grope mine for that.

Wait....


----------



## thebhef

I retract my previous statement ad infinitum


----------



## The Dark Wolf

thebhef said:


> I retract my previous statement ad infinitum



I'm with you on that, bro.


----------



## playstopause

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> boobs







DrakkarTyrannis said:


> !



Take that borderline pic up yours, Lucevan. There's like 8 boobs right there.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Now?


----------



## thebhef

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Now?



I don't know how else she'd maintain that face..


----------



## HighGain510

Stealthtastic said:


> First post is all mine



Actually post 2 is all yours, your post was not #1, it was the first REPLY. INSTA-FAIL!


----------



## playstopause

^

ouch.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> ouch.


----------



## MFB

couch


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



True.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> True.



Sometimes though.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Sometimes though.



True dat.


----------



## Zepp88

You are all gay.


----------



## Zepp88

I've got a bag of Big League Chew. This shit is awesome.


----------



## MFB

playstopause said:


> True dat.


----------



## Zepp88

Fry and Laurie are excellent.


----------



## playstopause

Big League Chew = EPIC WIN.


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> You are all gay.


----------



## MFB

you're all hay!

YOU HEAR ME!

YOU'RE ALL HAY


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Got a little drums done. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/84137-clip-with-drums.html
Chaos Complex on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## playstopause

Sure.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Sure.








I'm futzing around with databases...for some reason mine isn't letting me add a new record, it's annoying...


----------



## Zepp88

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 658
User Name	Posts
Zepp88	124
leandroab	73
playstopause	68
chaosxcomplex	52
thebhef	50
PlagueX1	33
Demoniac	28
E Lucevan Le Stelle	27
The Dark Wolf	26
MFB	26
guitarbuilder93	17
hufschmid	14
ShadyDavey	13
vampiregenocide	9
liamh	8
DrakkarTyrannis	7
The Atomic Ass	6
G0DLESSENDEAVOR	6
djpharoah	6
Stealthtastic	5
xXxPriestessxXx	5
D-EJ915	5
stuh84	4
auxioluck	4
TheSixthWheel	4
Randy	3
Unknown Doodl3.2	3
arktan	3
Benjo230	3
petereanima	2
AeonSolus	2
Spondus	2
Bobby	2
Sroth Saraiel	2
Seedawakener	2
Aaron	1
Piro	1
Cadavuh	1
Wi77iam	1
Giamatti	1
HighGain510	1
Johann	1
oompa	1
TimSE	1
Harry	1
troyguitar	1
Apophis	1
ZeroSignal	1
Uber Mega	1


----------



## Zepp88

GAHHHH, the new record button is unavailable, but the form isn't read only....why oh why....


----------



## MFB

fuck you 26


----------



## Zepp88

NeoOffice/OpenOffice seems like a shoddy substitute for Microsoft Access....


----------



## MFB

go die 27


----------



## Zepp88

That, or I'm missing some random ass setting...


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> That, or I'm missing some random ass setting...



...and apparently no balls.


----------



## MFB

how is it not automerging those posts?


----------



## Zepp88

Jon hasn't been on MSN lately, I need to tell him the 100K has been revived.


----------



## Zepp88

MFB said:


> how is it not automerging those posts?



You must contribute to not automerge.


----------



## Zepp88

See how


----------



## Zepp88

I can just


----------



## Zepp88

Post whore


----------



## Zepp88

Like this


----------



## Zepp88

Unfortunately ever since the forum changed hands I've been pretty foggy on how to contribute....


----------



## Zepp88

Because the admin is never around.


----------



## thebhef

You are an amazing post whore, sir.


----------



## Zepp88

Oh well, fuck 'im


----------



## thebhef

I am truly


----------



## thebhef

in awe


----------



## thebhef

of your post


----------



## thebhef

whoring


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


> You are an amazing post whore, sir.



This is how the old testament was written.


----------



## thebhef

abilities


----------



## thebhef

The new testament was written like an episode of Seinfeld.


----------



## Zepp88

This shit


----------



## thebhef

Not as funny, though.


----------



## thebhef

shit this


----------



## Zepp88

is the mad notes


----------



## thebhef

mad as in insane?


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


> The new testament was written like an episode of Seinfeld.



We are writing the New Testament right now, do you understand?


----------



## thebhef

I do now.


----------



## Zepp88

And for the record....Jerry Seinfeld sucks.


----------



## thebhef

I'll take this more seriously


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


> I do now.



I'm glad you understand.


----------



## thebhef

Zepp88 said:


> And for the record....Jerry Seinfeld sucks.



Duly noted


----------



## thebhef

that's in the new testament


----------



## chaosxcomplex

listen to my shit recording
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/84137-clip-with-drums.html


----------



## Zepp88

I need a copy of Microsoft Access.


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> This is how the old testament was written.


----------



## thebhef

That is shit as I've never heard it.


----------



## Zepp88

I hate most of Microsoft's software.....but damn is their office suite nice...


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>



You were there my friend.


----------



## playstopause

I luv u guyz hihih


----------



## thebhef

Jesus said "I am the light of the world."
He could just as easily have said, "I am king shit of fuck mountain. Why would you fuck with me?"


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> I hate most of Microsoft's software.....but damn is their office suite nice...




^^ Above you see content.


This is how a forum works.


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> You were there my friend.



Oh yes. Top 10! 

Thousands of foudelapuiiiii!!


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> I luv u guyz hihih


----------



## thebhef

Zepp88 said:


> ^^ Above you see content.
> 
> 
> This is how a forum works.



No, I don't think that's right.


----------



## playstopause

E!


----------



## Zepp88

foudelapui!!


----------



## thebhef

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## playstopause

E!!


----------



## playstopause

E!!!


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


> No, I don't think that's right.



Neither is sex with animals, but that doesn't stop you.


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> foudelapui!!


----------



## Zepp88

E!


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Neither is sex with animals, but that doesn't stop you.



Voilà.


----------



## thebhef

Zepp88 said:


> Neither is sex with animals, but that doesn't stop you.



No indeed. In fact, that's why I love it.


----------



## thebhef

Take this guy, for example:


----------



## Zepp88

I suppose that none of you fine gentlemen are DBAs?


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


> Take this guy, for example:



Reptar!!


----------



## thebhef

I'm not a fine gentleman.


----------



## Zepp88

Oh dear......it's nearing sleepy tiem


----------



## Groff

NO WAI!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## thebhef

Some opportunists would call that creepy time.


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> NO WAI!



Where the hell you been.


----------



## Groff

I must contact our Lord and Master, Johann, ASAP!


----------



## HighGain510

HighGain510 said:


> Actually post 2 is all yours, your post was not #1, it was the first REPLY. INSTA-FAIL!





playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> ouch.



I agree, that guy totally pwned the shit out of that other guy.... wait what?


----------



## Zepp88

By "sleepy time" I might mean "pre sleep porn hour"


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



^

Does not approve.


----------



## Groff

I see we're still ragging on Celiak


----------



## thebhef

It's called food libraries.


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


> I must contact our Lord and Master, Johann, ASAP!



Please do.



I haven't seen Jon all week, I've been dying to tell him the good news.


----------



## Groff

We should try to get him back


----------



## playstopause

HighGain510 said:


> I agree, that guy totally pwned the shit out of that other guy.... wait what?







Zepp88 said:


> By "sleepy time" I might mean "pre sleep porn hour"


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


> I see we're still ragging on Celiak



...and apparently no balls.


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> Please do.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Jon all week, I've been dying to tell him the good news.



Not that he can actually participate


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

:wookie:


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


> We should try to get him back



Well.....this place is under new management......


----------



## Zepp88

Can Desecrated come back if he promises to behave? Even though we know he probably won't?


----------



## Groff

And Lord Johann has been contacted. Awaiting reply.


----------



## Zepp88

Big League Chew.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## Groff

I miss his lolcat bombing


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


> And Lord Johann has been contacted. Awaiting reply.



Beautiful.


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Big League Chew.



Owns your soul.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeee!





Groff said:


> I miss his lolcat bombing





Zepp88 said:


> Big League Chew.



I agree with all of this.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Owns your soul.



It's fucking awesome.

Do you guys have it up there in Canuckistan?


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Zepp88

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 752
User Name	Posts
Zepp88	167
playstopause	82
thebhef	73
leandroab	73
chaosxcomplex	53
PlagueX1	33
MFB	29
Demoniac	28
E Lucevan Le Stelle	27
The Dark Wolf	26
guitarbuilder93	17
hufschmid	14
ShadyDavey	13
vampiregenocide	9
Groff	8
liamh	8
DrakkarTyrannis	7
G0DLESSENDEAVOR	6
Stealthtastic	6
djpharoah	6
The Atomic Ass	6
xXxPriestessxXx	5
D-EJ915	5
stuh84	4
auxioluck	4
TheSixthWheel	4
Randy	3
Unknown Doodl3.2	3
arktan	3
Benjo230	3
Spondus	2
HighGain510	2
Sroth Saraiel	2
Bobby	2
Seedawakener	2
petereanima	2
AeonSolus	2
Aaron	1
Piro	1
Wi77iam	1
Giamatti	1
Johann	1
TimSE	1
Harry	1
troyguitar	1
oompa	1
Uber Mega	1
Apophis	1
ZeroSignal	1
Cadavuh	1


----------



## Groff

Man there is some br00tal lightning here right now.


----------



## Groff

It's amazing


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


> And also, La



danglies!


----------



## Groff

I'm half tempted to start counting, like I used to


----------



## Groff

Yes danglies!

[ACTION=Groff]chews bubblegum[/ACTION]


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


> Man there is some br00tal lightning here right now.



We're supposed to get some nature born brutality soon, hopefully it's news worthy...


----------



## Zepp88

1.


----------



## Zepp88

2.


----------



## Zepp88

3.


----------



## Zepp88

4.


----------



## Zepp88

5.


----------



## Zepp88

6.


----------



## Zepp88

7.


----------



## Zepp88

8.


----------



## Zepp88

9.


----------



## Zepp88

10


----------



## Zepp88

11


----------



## Zepp88

12


----------



## Zepp88

13


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> It's fucking awesome.
> 
> Do you guys have it up there in Canuckistan?



Yep.


----------



## Zepp88

14


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Yep.




Sweet.


----------



## Zepp88

15


----------



## playstopause

eeech. That's bad looking.


----------



## Zepp88

16


----------



## Zepp88

17


----------



## Zepp88

18


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Sweet.



child o'mine.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> child o'mine.



19


----------



## Zepp88

20


----------



## thebhef




----------



## Zepp88

Whew.


----------



## playstopause

Have you guys lived the "Say something about the forumer above you" thread?


----------



## Zepp88

It's slumber time.


----------



## Zepp88

Good night fellas


----------



## Zepp88

Same time tomorow


----------



## Zepp88

But not on Wednesday


----------



## Zepp88

Because Lost comes on Wednesday nights, and I am glued to the TV.


----------



## djpharoah

Updated to 250k thread. 

You know we had to raise the bar just a little bit higher than last time right?


----------



## Zepp88

BTW, Groff, you're glued to the chair, which is glued to the floor, which is glued to your head.


----------



## playstopause

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Zepp88

djpharoah said:


> Updated to 250k thread.
> 
> You know we had to raise the bar just a little bit higher than last time right?



I'm all for it.


----------



## playstopause

Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

I actually don't want this thread to end. Ever.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Mike.



Nighty night.


----------



## Johann

Zepp88 said:


> E!



Entertainment Television?


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Mike.



Later Frenchy.


----------



## Daemoniac

djpharoah said:


> Updated to 250k thread.
> 
> You know we had to raise the bar just a little bit higher than last time right?


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Zepp88 said:


> Because Lost comes on Wednesday nights, and I am glued to the TV.



Television, AND post whore, I see.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## The Atomic Ass

[action=The Atomic Ass]whores the thread a touch[/action]


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Sure thing.


----------



## The Atomic Ass




----------



## playstopause

F is for fun.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> F is for fun.



Sure thing.


----------



## The Atomic Ass

I am going to start my own religion.

I shall call it, Asstianity.


----------



## playstopause

Hell, why not!


----------



## playstopause

<--- this, is a banane.


----------



## Daemoniac

A is for fuck.


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> BTW, Groff, you're glued to the chair, which is glued to the floor, which is glued to your head.



I'm putting that in my quote file


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> <--- this, is a banane.



 <--- This is a banane, too.


----------



## The Atomic Ass

In Asstianity, you pray to me, and fill my coffers.


----------



## playstopause

Oh well.


----------



## Groff

Congtarz Zepp! You're the first person in my quote file. Hopefully i'll add a ton more.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> <--- This is a banane, too.



 Hell, I'd say yes!


----------



## The Atomic Ass

That way, it works even if you're an Atheist. You can praise me and still not believe in a God, because I am not a God, merely a Lord.


----------



## Groff

Hey Frenchy!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

That is all.


----------



## The Atomic Ass

PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## playstopause

TheMissing.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> TheMissing.


----------



## The Atomic Ass

NOW PAY THE LORD!

[action=The Atomic Ass]hands out the demanding baskets[/action]


----------



## thebhef

I've been in several cults, and even started a few. You have more fun as a follower, but you make more money as a leader.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> TheMissing.


----------



## Groff

O hai Forum spy, I guess you're really fucked now!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> TheMissing.





playstopause said:


>



Of course.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause

* pouf! *


----------



## PlagueX1

NO SIR


----------



## The Atomic Ass

thebhef said:


> I've been in several cults, and even started a few. You have more fun as a follower, but you make more money as a leader.



That's the general idea.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> * pouf! *



Later folks!


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> Later folks!



Nighty night frenchy!


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mo...he-greatest-movie-never-made.html#post1465427

If you haven't watched this, you're WRONG!


----------



## PlagueX1

YES MA'M


----------



## MFB

NO MA'AM


----------



## chaosxcomplex




----------



## PlagueX1

i like pie


----------



## Snorelax

I dislike chocolate, especially the bitter variety


----------



## PlagueX1

mmmmmm chocolateeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

i deliver


----------



## PlagueX1

i delivered you


----------



## asmegin_slayer




----------



## chaosxcomplex

^holy fuckstick!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

chaosxcomplex said:


> ^holy fuckstick!




I know, i would totally fuck her while both eating melted toblerone at the same time!!!


----------



## thebhef

I'm a mushroom cloud layin motherfucker, motherfucker.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

blow your load into the golden toad, but dont taste the rainbow, its tainted with chode.


----------



## thebhef

do what, now?


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Exactly.


----------



## asmegin_slayer




----------



## MFB

SSSS was the _greatest show ever_


----------



## forelander

Cocaine's a hullava drug.


----------



## Spondus




----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!

E...

WTF is wrong, my replies are getting merged? :-(

Fnuh


----------



## hufschmid

The name mahogany is used when referring to numerous varieties of dark-colored hardwood, originally the wood of the species Swietenia mahagoni, known as West Indian or Cuban mahogany[1]. Mahogany was equally applied to the wood of Swietenia macrophylla, which is closely related, and known as Honduras mahogany.[2] Today, all species of Swietenia are listed by CITES, and are therefore protected. Species of Swietenia cross-fertilise readily when they grow in proximity, the hybrid between S. mahagoni and S. macrophylla is widely planted for its timber. Mahogany is the national tree of Dominican Republic and Belize. It also appears on the national seal of Belize.

"Mahoganies" may refer to the largest group of all the timbers yielded by the fifteen related species of Swietenia, Khaya and Entandrophragma. The timbers of Entandrophragma are sold under their individual names, sometimes with "mahogany" attached as a suffix, for example "sipo" may be referred to as "sipo mahogany". Kohekohe (Dysoxylum spectabile), a close relative, is sometimes called New Zealand Mahogany.

In addition, the US timber trade markets various FTC-defined "mahoganies", under a variety of different names, most notably "Philippine mahogany".

[edit] Uses

Mahogany has a generally straight grain and is usually free of voids and pockets. It has a reddish-brown color, which darkens over time, and displays a beautiful reddish sheen when polished. It has excellent workability, and is very durable. The size of the trees meant that wide boards were once available (and still are of the non-endangered varieties). These properties make it a favourable wood for crafting furniture.

Much of the first-quality furniture made in the American colonies from the mid 1700s, when the wood first became available to American furniture makers, was made of mahogany. Mahogany is widely used for fine furniture; the rarity of Cuban mahogany restricts its use (likewise Honduran mahogany). Mahogany resists wood rot, which makes it suitable for boat construction. It is also often used for musical instruments, particularly the backs of guitars.

Mahogany is used for drum making, because of its integrity and capability to produce a very dark, warm tone (as compared to other more common wood types like maple or birch). Ringo Starr was said to have used mahogany drums, on the Beatles recordings of the 60s, manufactured by Ludwig.[citation needed] Contemporary drum manufacturers, including C&C custom, offer several drum kits featureing high-end shells made of mahogany.

A wide variety of electric guitars are also made from mahogany, like Gibson's Les Paul line and most of the PRS Guitars among others. It is noted, again, for its dark properties, as well as its weight (Gibson Les Pauls may weigh as much as 12 pounds), the combination of which produces a warm, rounded tone with huge sustain, for which the guitar is famous.

Mahogany is also commonly used in acoustic guitars. The wood is most often used to make the back, sides, or neck of a guitar, but it is sometimes used to make the top (soundboard) as well. Guitars with mahogany soundboards tend to have a softer, darker tone than those made from spruce.

Mahogany is now being used for the bodies of high-end stereo phonographic record cartridges[3] and for stereo headphones[4], where it is noted for &#8220;warm&#8221; or &#8220;musical&#8221; sound.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

forelander said:


> Cocaine's a hullava drug.



FUCK YO COUCH


----------



## Wi77iam

this is a pointless thread.
bacon


----------



## Harry

e 42 of 87 not anyore


----------



## 74n4LL0

Geez...
how did I miss this thread!!!


----------



## hufschmid

The guinea pig (also commonly called the Cavy after its scientific name, Cavia porcellus) is a species of rodent belonging to the family Caviidae and the genus Cavia. Despite their common name, these animals are not pigs, nor do they come from Guinea. They originated in the Andes, and studies based on biochemistry and hybridization suggest they are domesticated descendants of a closely related species of cavy such as Cavia aperea, C. fulgida or C. tschudii, and therefore do not exist naturally in the wild.[1][2] The guinea pig plays an important role in the folk culture of many Indigenous South American groups, especially as a food source, but also in folk medicine and in community religious ceremonies.[3] Since the 1960s, efforts have been made to increase consumption of the animal outside South America.[4]

In Western societies, the guinea pig has enjoyed widespread popularity as a household pet since its introduction by European traders in the 16th century. Their docile nature, their responsiveness to handling and feeding, and the relative ease of caring for them, continue to make the guinea pig a popular pet. Organizations devoted to competitive breeding of guinea pigs have been formed worldwide, and many specialized breeds of guinea pig, with varying coat colors and compositions, are cultivated by breeders.

Biological experimentation on guinea pigs has been carried out since the 17th century. The animals were frequently used as a model organism in the 19th and 20th centuries, giving way to the metaphor "guinea pig" for a test subject, but have since been largely replaced by other rodents such as mice and rats. They are still used in research, primarily as models for human medical conditions such as juvenile diabetes, tuberculosis, scurvy, and pregnancy complications.

The common guinea pig was first domesticated as early as 5000 BC for food by tribes in the Andean region of South America (present-day Ecuador, Peru and Bolivia).[5] Statues dating from ca. 500 BC to 500 AD that depict guinea pigs have been unearthed in archaeological digs in Peru and Ecuador.[6] The Moche people of ancient Peru worshipped animals and often depicted the guinea pig in their art.[7] From ca. 1200 AD to the Spanish conquest in 1532, selective breeding resulted in many varieties of domestic guinea pigs, which form the basis for some of the modern domestic breeds.[8] They continue to be a food source in the region; most households in the Andean highlands raise the animal, which subsists off the family's vegetable scraps.[9] Folklore traditions involving guinea pigs are numerous; they are exchanged as gifts, used in customary social and religious ceremonies, and frequently referenced in spoken metaphors.[10] They also play a role in traditional healing rituals by folk doctors, or curanderos, who use the animals to diagnose diseases such as jaundice, rheumatism, arthritis and typhus.[11] They are rubbed against the bodies of the sick, and are seen as a supernatural medium.[12] Black guinea pigs are considered especially useful for diagnoses.[13] The animal also may be cut open and its entrails examined to determine whether the cure was effective.[14] These methods are widely accepted in many parts of the Andes, where Western medicine is either unavailable or distrusted.[15]

Spanish, Dutch and English traders brought guinea pigs to Europe, where they quickly became popular as exotic pets among the upper classes and royalty, including Queen Elizabeth I.[5] The earliest known written account of the guinea pig dates from 1547, in a description of the animal from Santo Domingo; because cavies are not native to Hispaniola, the animal was likely introduced there by Spanish travelers.[1] The guinea pig was first described in the West in 1554 by the Swiss naturalist Konrad Gesner.[16] Its binomial scientific name was first used by Erxleben in 1777; it is an amalgam of Pallas's generic designation (1766) and Linnaeus's specific conferral (1758).[1]

[edit] Name

The scientific name of the common species is Cavia porcellus, with porcellus being Latin for "little pig". Cavia is New Latin; it is derived from cabiai, the animal's name in the language of the Galibi tribes once native to French Guiana.[17] Cabiai may be an adaptation of the Portuguese &#231;avia (now savia), which is itself derived from the Tupi word sauj&#225;, meaning rat.[18] Guinea pigs are called quwi or jaca in Quechua and cuy or cuyo (pl. cuyes, cuyos) in the Spanish of Ecuador, Peru and Bolivia.[19] Paradoxically, breeders tend to use the more formal "cavy" to describe the animal, while in scientific and laboratory contexts it is far more commonly referred to by the more colloquial "guinea pig".[20]

How the animals came to be thought of as "pigs" is not clear. They are built somewhat like pigs, with large heads relative to their bodies, stout necks, and rounded rumps with no tail of any consequence; some of the sounds they emit are very similar to those made by pigs, and they also spend a large amount of time eating.[21] They can survive for long periods in small quarters, like a 'pig pen', and were thus easily transported on ships to Europe.[22]

The animal's name carries porcine connotations in many European languages. The German word for them is Meerschweinchen, literally "little sea pigs". (The Polish &#347;winka morska and Russian &#1084;&#1086;&#1088;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103; &#1089;&#1074;&#1080;&#1085;&#1082;&#1072; mean exactly the same.) This derives from nautical history: sailing ships stopping to reprovision in the New World would pick up stores of guinea pigs, which provided an easily transportable source of fresh meat; Schweinswal (pig-whale) is German for porpoise, which was another food source for sailors. The French term is Cochon d'Inde (Indian pig); the Dutch used to call it guinees biggetje (Guinean piglet) or Spaanse rat (Spanish rat) in some dialects, and in Portuguese the guinea pig is sometimes referred to as porquinho da &#205;ndia (little Indian pig). This is not universal; for example, the common word in Spanish is conejillo de Indias (little rabbit of India / the Indies).[19]

The origin of "guinea" in "guinea pig" is harder to explain. One theory is that the animals were brought to Europe by way of Guinea, leading people to think they had originated there.[20] "Guinea" was also frequently used in English to refer generally to any far-off, unknown country, and so the name may simply be a colorful reference to the animal's foreignness.[23] Another theory suggests the "guinea" in the name is a corruption of "Guiana", an area in South America, though the animals are not native to that region.[23][24] A common misconception is that they were so named because they were sold for the price of a guinea coin; this theory is untenable, because the guinea was first struck in England in 1663, and William Harvey used the term "Ginny-pig" as early as 1653.[25] Others believe "guinea" may be an alteration of the word coney (rabbit); guinea pigs were referred to as "pig coneys" in Edward Topsell's 1607 treatise on quadrupeds.[20]

[edit] Traits and environment
Two parti-colored Abyssinian guinea pigs

Guinea pigs are large for rodents, weighing between 700 and 1200g (1.5-2.5 pounds), and measuring between 20 and 25 cm (8&#8211;10 inches) in length.[26] They typically live an average of four to five years, but may live as long as eight years.[27] According to the 2006 Guinness Book of Records the longest living guinea pig survived 14 years, 10.5 months.[28]

In the 1990s, a minority scientific opinion emerged proposing that caviomorphs, such as guinea pigs, chinchillas and degus, are not rodents and should be reclassified as a separate order of mammals (similar to lagomorphs).[29][30] Subsequent research using wider sampling has restored consensus among mammalian biologists that the current classification of rodents as monophyletic is justified.[31][32]

[edit] Natural habitat

Cavia porcellus is not found naturally in the wild; it is likely descendant from some closely related species of cavies, such as Cavia aperea, Cavia fulgida, and Cavia tschudii, which are still commonly found in various regions of South America.[1] Some species of cavy identified in the 20th century, such as Cavia anolaimae and Cavia guianae, may be domestic guinea pigs that have become feral by reintroduction into the wild.[8] Wild cavies are found on grassy plains and occupy an ecological niche similar to that of the cow. They are social, living in the wild in small groups which consist of several females (sows), a male (boar), and the young (which in a break with the preceding porcine nomenclature are called pups). They move together in groups (herds) eating grass or other vegetation, and do not store food.[33] While they do not burrow or build nests, they frequently seek shelter in the burrows of other animals, as well as in crevices and tunnels formed by vegetation.[33] They are crepuscular, tending to be most active during dawn and dusk, when it is harder for predators to spot them.[34]

[edit] Domestic habitat

Domesticated guinea pigs thrive in groups of two or more; groups of sows, or groups of one or more sows and a neutered boar are common combinations. Guinea pigs learn to recognize and bond with other individual guinea pigs, and testing of boars shows that their neuroendocrine stress response is significantly lowered in the presence of a bonded female when compared to the presence of unfamiliar females.[35] Groups of boars may also get along, provided that their cage has enough space, they are introduced at an early age, and no females are present.[36] Domestic guinea pigs have developed a different biological rhythm from their wild counterparts, and have longer periods of activity followed by short periods of sleep in between.[34] Activity is scattered randomly over the 24 hours of the day; aside from avoidance of intense light, no regular circadian patterns are apparent.[34]
This cat has accepted this pair of guinea pigs. The success of this type of interspecies interaction varies according to the individual animals involved

Domestic guinea pigs generally live in cages, although some owners of large numbers of guinea pigs will dedicate entire rooms to their pets. Cages with solid or wire mesh floors are used, although wire mesh floors can cause injury and may be associated with an infection commonly known as bumblefoot (ulcerative pododermatitis).[37] "Cubes and Coroplast" (or C&C) style cages are now a common choice.[38] Cages are often lined with wood shavings or a similar material. Bedding made from red cedar and pine, both softwoods, was commonly used in past decades, but these materials are now believed to contain harmful phenols (aromatic hydrocarbons) and oils.[39] Safer beddings include those made from hardwoods (such as aspen); paper products and corn cob materials are other alternatives.[39] Guinea pigs tend to be messy within their cages; they often jump into their food bowls or kick bedding and feces into them, and their urine crystallizes on cage surfaces and can be difficult to remove.[40] After its cage has been cleaned, a guinea pig will typically urinate and drag the lower body across the floor of the cage to mark its territory.[41] Male guinea pigs may also mark their territory in this way when they are taken out of their cages.

Guinea pigs do not generally thrive when housed with other species. Cohousing of guinea pigs with other rodents such as gerbils and hamsters may increase instances of respiratory and other infections,[42] and such rodents may act aggressively toward the guinea pig.[43] Larger animals may regard guinea pigs as prey, though some (such as dogs) can be trained to accept them.[44] Guinea pigs can be safely housed with degu as they share the same dietary needs and have similar behavioural traits.[citation needed] Opinion is divided over the cohousing of guinea pigs and domestic rabbits. Some published sources say that guinea pigs and rabbits complement each other well when sharing a cage.[44][45] However, as lagomorphs, rabbits have different nutritional requirements, and so the two species cannot be fed the same food.[46] Rabbits may also harbor diseases (such as the respiratory infections Bordetella and Pasteurella), to which guinea pigs are susceptible.[47] Even the dwarf rabbit is much stronger than the guinea pig and may cause intentional or inadvertent injury.[48]

[edit] Behavior

Guinea pigs can learn complex paths to food, and can accurately remember a learned path for months. Their strongest problem solving strategy is motion.[49] While guinea pigs can jump small obstacles, they cannot climb, and are not particularly agile. They startle extremely easily, and will either freeze in place for long periods or run for cover with rapid, darting motions when they sense danger.[34] Larger groups of startled guinea pigs will "stampede", running in haphazard directions as a means of confusing predators.[50] When excited, guinea pigs may repeatedly perform little hops in the air (known as "popcorning"), a movement analogous to the ferret's war dance.[51] They are also exceedingly good swimmers.[52]
Guinea pigs "social groom"

Like many rodents, guinea pigs sometimes participate in social grooming, and they regularly self-groom.[53] A milky-white substance is secreted from their eyes and rubbed into the hair during the grooming process.[54] Groups of boars will often chew each other's hair, but this is a method of establishing hierarchy within a group, rather than a social gesture.[52] Dominance is also established through biting (especially of the ears), piloerection, aggressive noises, head thrusts, and leaping attacks.[55] Non-sexual simulated mounting for dominance is also common among same-sex groups.

Guinea pigs have poor sight, but well-developed senses of hearing, smell, and touch.[56] Vocalization is the primary means of communication between members of the species.[57] Some sounds are:[58][59]

* Wheek - A loud noise, the name of which is onomatopoeic, also known as a Whistle. An expression of general excitement, it may occur in response to the presence of its owner or to feeding. It is sometimes used to find other guinea pigs if they are running. If a guinea pig is lost, it may wheek for assistance. Guinea Pig Feeding Wheek.ogg listen (help&#183;info)
* Bubbling or Purring - This sound is made when the guinea pig is enjoying itself, such as when being petted or held. They may also make this sound when grooming, crawling around to investigate a new place, or when given food. Guinea Pig Happy.ogg listen (help&#183;info)&#8206;
* Rumbling - This sound is normally related to dominance within a group, though it can also come as a response to comfort or contentment. In these cases the rumble often sounds higher and the body vibrates shortly. While courting, a male usually purrs deeply, swaying and circling the female[60] in a behavior called "rumblestrutting". A low rumble while walking away reluctantly shows passive resistance. Guinea Pig Keep Away.ogg&#8206; listen (help&#183;info)
* Chutting and Whining - These are sounds made in pursuit situations, by the pursuer and pursuee, respectively. Guinea Pig Angry.ogg&#8206; listen (help&#183;info)
* Chattering - This sound is made by rapidly gnashing the teeth, and is generally a sign of warning. Guinea pigs tend to raise their heads when making this sound. A more relaxed type of gnashing often means the guinea pig wants a treat that is somewhere nearby but he or she can't reach.
* Squealing or Shrieking - A high-pitched sound of discontent, in response to pain or danger. Guinea Pig In Distress.ogg&#8206;&#8206; listen (help&#183;info)
* Chirping - This less-common sound, likened to bird song, seems to be related to stress, or when a baby guinea pig wants to be fed. Very rarely, the chirping will last for several minutes. Guinea Pig Chirping.ogg&#8206; listen (help&#183;info)

[edit] Breeding
Pregnant sow one week before delivering three pups

The guinea pig is able to breed year-round, with birth peaks usually coming in the spring; as many as five litters can be produced per year.[8] The gestation period lasts from 59&#8211;72 days, with an average of 63&#8211;68 days.[41] Because of the long gestation period and the large size of the pups, pregnant females may become large and aubergine-shaped, although the change in size and shape varies. Newborn pups are well-developed with hair, teeth, claws and partial eyesight;[52] they are immediately mobile, and begin eating solid food immediately, though they continue to suckle. Litters yield 1&#8211;6 pups, with an average of three;[27] the largest recorded litter size is 17.[61]

In smaller litters, difficulties may occur during labour due to over-sized pups. Large litters result in higher incidences of stillbirth, but because the pups are delivered at an advanced stage of development, lack of access to the mother's milk has little effect on the mortality rate of newborns.[62] Cohabitating females assist in mothering duties if lactating.[63]

Male and female guinea pigs do not differ in external appearance apart from general size. The position of the anus is very close to the genitals in both sexes. Female genitals are distinguished by a Y-shaped configuration formed from a vulvar flap; while the male genitals may look similar with the penis and anus forming a like shape, the penis will protrude if pressure is applied to the surrounding hair.[64] The male's testes may also be visible externally from scrotal swelling.
Guinea pig pup at eight hours old

Males reach sexual maturity at 3&#8211;5 weeks; females can be fertile as early as four weeks and can carry litters before they are adults.[65] Females that have never given birth commonly develop irreversible fusing of the pubic symphysis, a joint in the pelvis, after six months of age.[41] If they become pregnant after this has happened, the birth canal will not widen sufficiently; this may lead to dystocia and death as they attempt to give birth.[66] Females can become pregnant 6&#8211;48 hours after giving birth, but it is not healthy for a female to be thus constantly pregnant.[67]

Toxemia of pregnancy is common and kills many pregnant females. Signs of toxemia include anorexia, lack of energy, excessive salivation, a sweet or fruity breath odor due to ketones, and seizures in advanced cases.[68] Pregnancy toxemia appears to be most common in hot climates.[69] Other serious complications of pregnancy can include a prolapsed uterus, hypocalcemia, and mastitis.[70]

[edit] Diet
A silver agouti guinea pig eating grass

Grass is the guinea pig's natural diet. Their molars are particularly suited for grinding plant matter, and grow continuously throughout the animal's life.[71] Most grass-eating mammals are quite large and have a long digestive tract; while guinea pigs have much longer colons than most rodents, they must also supplement their diet by coprophagy, the eating of their own feces.[72] However, they do not consume all their feces indiscriminately, but produce special soft pellets, called cecotropes, which recycle B vitamins, fiber, and bacteria required for proper digestion.[73] The cecotropes (or caecal pellets) are eaten directly from the anus, unless the guinea pig is pregnant or obese.[46] They share this behaviour with rabbits. In older boars (the condition is rarer in young ones), the muscles which allow the softer pellets to be expelled from the anus for consumption can become weak. This creates a condition known as anal impaction, which prevents the boar from redigesting cecotropes, though harder pellets may pass through the impacted mass.[74] The condition may be temporarily alleviated by carefully expelling the impacted feces.

Guinea pigs benefit from feeding on fresh grass hay, such as timothy hay, in addition to food pellets which are often based from timothy. Alfalfa is also a popular food choice; most guinea pigs will eat large amounts of alfalfa when offered it,[75] though there exists some controversy over the feeding of alfalfa to adult guinea pigs. Some pet owners and veterinary organizations have advised that, as a legume rather than a grass hay, alfalfa consumed in large amounts may lead to obesity, as well as bladder stones due to excess calcium, in any but pregnant and very young guinea pigs.[76][77] However, published scientific sources mention alfalfa as a source for replenishment of protein, amino acids and fiber.[78][79]

Like humans, but unlike most other mammals, guinea pigs cannot synthesize their own vitamin C and must obtain this vital nutrient from food. If guinea pigs do not ingest enough vitamin C, they can suffer from potentially fatal scurvy. Guinea pigs require about 10 mg (0.15 gr) of vitamin C daily (20 mg (0.31 gr) if pregnant), which can be obtained through fresh, raw fruits and vegetables (such as apple, cabbage, carrot, celery, and spinach) or through dietary supplements.[80] Healthy diets for guinea pigs require a complex balance of calcium, magnesium, phosphorus, potassium, and hydrogen ions; adequate amounts of vitamins E, A, and D are also necessary.[81] Imbalanced diets have been associated with muscular dystrophy, metastatic calcification, difficulties with pregnancy, vitamin deficiencies, and teeth problems.[82] Guinea pigs tend to be fickle eaters when it comes to fresh fruits and vegetables, having learned early in life what is and is not appropriate to consume, and their habits are difficult to change after maturity.[83] They do not respond well to sudden changes in diet; they may stop eating and starve rather than accepting new food types.[52] A constant supply of hay or other food is generally recommended, as guinea pigs feed continuously and may develop habits such as chewing on their own hair if food is not present.[84] Because guinea pigs' teeth grow constantly, they routinely gnaw, lest their teeth become too large for their mouth, a common problem in rodents.[38] Guinea pigs will also chew on cloth, paper, plastic, and rubber.

A number of plants are poisonous to guinea pigs, including bracken, bryony, buttercup, charlock, deadly nightshade, foxglove, hellebore, hemlock, lily of the valley, mayweed, monkshood, privet, ragwort, rhubarb, speedwell, toadflax and wild celery.[85] Additionally, any plant which grows from a bulb (e.g., tulip and onion) is normally considered poisonous.[85]

[edit] Health
A parti-colored guinea pig suffering from Torticollis, or wry neck

Common ailments in domestic guinea pigs include respiratory infections, diarrhea, scurvy (vitamin C deficiency, typically characterized by sluggishness), abscesses due to infection (often in the neck, due to hay embedded in the throat, or from external scratches), and infections by lice, mites or fungus.[86]

Mange mites (Trixacarus caviae) are a common cause of hair loss, and other symptoms may also include excessive scratching, unusually aggressive behavior when touched (due to pain), and, in some instances, seizures.[87] Guinea pigs may also suffer from "running lice" (Gliricola porcelli), a small white insect which can be seen moving through the hair; the eggs of these lice, which appear as black or white specks attached to the hair, are sometimes referred to as "static lice". Giving a bath with neem oil soap is a gentle and effective way of ridding the pig of lice. Other causes of hair loss can be due to hormonal upsets caused by underlying medical conditions such as ovarian cysts.[88]

Foreign bodies, especially small pieces of hay or straw, can become lodged in the eyes of guinea pigs, resulting in excessive blinking, tearing, and in some cases an opaque film over the eye due to corneal ulcer.[89] Hay or straw dust will also cause sneezing. While it is normal for guinea pigs to sneeze periodically, frequent sneezing may be a symptom of pneumonia, especially in response to atmospheric changes. Pneumonia may also be accompanied by torticollis and can be fatal.[90]

Because the guinea pig has a stout, compact body, the animal more easily tolerates excessive cold than excessive heat.[91] Its normal body temperature is 101&#8211;104 &#176;F (38.5&#8211;40 &#176;C),[92] and so its ideal ambient air temperature range is similar to the human's, about 65&#8211;75 &#176;F (18&#8211;24 &#176;C).[91] Consistent ambient temperatures in excess of 90 &#176;F (32 &#176;C) have been linked to hyperthermia and death, especially among pregnant sows.[91] Guinea pigs are not well suited to environments that feature wind or frequent drafts,[93] and respond poorly to extremes of humidity outside of the range of 30&#8211;70&#37;.[94]

Guinea pigs are prey animals whose survival instinct is to mask pain and signs of illness, and many times health problems may not be apparent until a condition is severe or in its advanced stages. Treatment of disease is made more difficult by the extreme sensitivity guinea pigs have to most antibiotics, including penicillin, which kill off the intestinal flora and quickly bring on episodes of diarrhea and in some cases, death.[95]

Similar to the inherited genetic diseases of other breeds of animal (such as hip dysplasia in canines), a number of genetic abnormalities of guinea pigs have been reported. Most commonly, the roan coloration of Abyssinian guinea pigs is associated with congenital eye disorders and problems with the digestive system.[96] Other genetic disorders include "waltzing disease" (deafness coupled with a tendency to run in circles), palsy, and tremor conditions.[97]

[edit] Pets
Main article: Guinea pig breed
A guinea pig being held

If handled correctly early in their life, guinea pigs become amenable to being picked up and carried, and seldom bite or scratch.[52] They are timid explorers, and rarely attempt to escape from their cages, even when an opportunity presents itself.[45] Guinea pigs who become familiar with their owner will whistle on the owner's approach; they will also learn to whistle in response to the rustling of plastic bags or the opening of refrigerator doors, where their food is most commonly stored.

Domesticated guinea pigs come in many breeds, which have been developed since their introduction to Europe and North America. These varieties vary in hair and color composition. The most common varieties found in pet stores are the English shorthair (also known as the American), which have a short, smooth coat, and the Abyssinian, whose coat is ruffled with cowlicks, or rosettes. Also popular among breeders are the Peruvian and the Sheltie (or Silkie), both straight longhair breeds, and the Texel, a curly longhair.

Cavy Clubs and Associations dedicated to the showing and breeding of guinea pigs have been established worldwide. The American Cavy Breeders Association, an adjunct to the American Rabbit Breeders Association, is the governing body in the United States and Canada.[98] The British Cavy Council governs cavy clubs in the United Kingdom. Similar organizations exist in Australia (Australian National Cavy Council)[99] and New Zealand (New Zealand Cavy Club).[100] Each club publishes its own Standard of Perfection and determines which breeds are eligible for showing.

[edit] Cultural and media influence
A lilac, orange and white Satin Peruvian guinea pig (show-length coat)

As a result of their widespread popularity in human domestic life, and especially because of their popularity in households with children, guinea pigs have shown a presence in culture and media. Some noted appearances of the animal in literature are The Fairy Caravan, a novel by Beatrix Potter,[101] and Michael Bond's Olga da Polga series for children,[102] both of which feature guinea pigs as the central protagonist. Another appearance is in The Magician's Nephew by C. S. Lewis: in the first (chronologically) of his The Chronicles of Narnia series, a guinea pig is the first creature to travel to the Wood between the Worlds.[103] The short story Pigs is Pigs by Ellis Parker Butler is a tale of bureaucratic incompetence; two guinea pigs held at a train station breed unchecked while humans argue as to whether they are "pigs" for the purpose of determining freight charges.[104] In the Golden Hamster Saga books, there are two guinea pigs named Enrico and Caruso who are modern-day thespians (named after Enrico Caruso) who serve as secondary characters, and often irritate the main character, Freddy Auratus who strongly dislikes their acting antics.

Guinea pigs have also been featured in film and television. In the TV movie Shredderman Rules, the main character and the main character's crush both have guinea pigs which both play a minor part in the plot. A guinea pig named Rodney, voiced by Chris Rock, was a prominent character in the 1998 film Dr. Dolittle and Linny the Guinea pig is a co-star on Nick Jr's Wonder Pets. Guinea pigs were used in some major advertising campaigns in the 1990s and 2000s, notably for Egg Banking plc,[105] Snapple, and Blockbuster Video.[106] The Blockbuster campaign is considered by some guinea pig advocates to have been a factor in the rise of cohousing guinea pigs and rabbits.[48] In the 12th Season of South Park "Pandemic", giant guinea pigs are portrayed as rampaging over the entire Earth.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

E!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Guinea pigs, them shits is noisy, yo.


----------



## Wi77iam

F!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Those little fuckers will wake you up at night going WEEE! WEEE! WEEEE! at about 9 billion decibels.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

the windows text-to-speech program sounds almost uncannily like the spoken word intro and outro on pig destroyer's prowler in the yard album...


----------



## hufschmid

EDIT: 7 string forum version...


----------



## ShadyDavey

24 pages since I hit the hay - offtopic spam for the win apparently?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I HEART DINOSORZ


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

like marc bolan? he was totally the best dinosaur


----------



## arktan

this thread is so 19...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

20!


----------



## arktan

My Ka-Tet does not approve that number

































99

The tags... 


"powered by cocaine"


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

i declare posting wikipedia articles totally against the spirit of things


----------



## The Dark Wolf

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> i declare posting wikipedia articles totally against the spirit of things


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

The Dark Wolf said:


>




We're the People&#8217;s Liberation Front of Judea, not the fucking Judean People&#8217;s Liberation Front!


----------



## hufschmid

The Dark Wolf said:


>






Ok so I have an idea 

GAS = gear addictive symdrom

BAS = building addictive symdrom

FAS = forum addictive symdrom

MAS = moderator addictive symdrom 

Try and find more 

CAS = coffee addictive symdrom

KAS = kebab addictive symdrom

SAS = salad addictive symdrom

TAD = tacco bell addictive symdrom


----------



## forelander

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> the windows text-to-speech program sounds almost uncannily like the spoken word intro and outro on pig destroyer's prowler in the yard album...



Jennifer wrestled her friend playfully to the ground in front of the snow cone stand and began licking the girl's eyeballs as if they were sugar cubes.

"No no no this is beautiful this is art."


----------



## ZeroSignal

hufschmid said:


> Ok so I have an idea
> 
> GAS = gear addictive symdrom
> 
> BAS = building addictive symdrom
> 
> FAS = forum addictive symdrom
> 
> MAS = moderator addictive symdrom
> 
> Try and find more
> 
> CAS = coffee addictive symdrom
> 
> KAS = kebab addictive symdrom
> 
> SAS = salad addictive symdrom
> 
> TAD = tacco bell addictive symdrom



I thought it was Gear Acquisition Syndrome?


----------



## Marv Attaxx

This threat makes me lol


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

forelander said:


> Jennifer wrestled her friend playfully to the ground in front of the snow cone stand and began licking the girl's eyeballs as if they were sugar cubes.
> 
> "No no no this is beautiful this is art."



She heard the sound of a rickety wooden rollercoaster in the
distance, its passengers screaming in mob terror. She
knew that sooner or later they would realize that the
ride wasn't stopping and they were all going to die.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow


----------



## 74n4LL0

hufschmid said:


> Ok so I have an idea
> 
> GAS = gear addictive symdrom
> 
> BAS = building addictive symdrom
> 
> FAS = forum addictive symdrom
> 
> MAS = moderator addictive symdrom
> 
> Try and find more
> 
> CAS = coffee addictive symdrom
> 
> KAS = kebab addictive symdrom
> 
> SAS = salad addictive symdrom
> 
> TAD = tacco bell addictive symdrom



I have: GAS, FAS, KAS


----------



## Scar Symmetry

how is TAD Taco Bell Addictive Syndrome


----------



## 74n4LL0

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Meow


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

...where was I..OH yeah....

So anyways, I'm licking his balls...next thing I know he cums in my eye and he's out the door.

And here I am laying here naked with cum in my eye and I'm thinking to myself..."Oh no....Oh no he didn't"

Ever had semen in your eye Gabriel? Let me tell ya...it BURRRNS


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## 74n4LL0

hufschmid said:


> EDIT: 7 string forum version...




that's sick dude


----------



## hufschmid

74n4LL0 said:


> I have: GAS, FAS, KAS



 the idea is to find new ones


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


>



now this should be all smileys in one post


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## 74n4LL0

hufschmid said:


> the idea is to find new ones



So I may add

Paz - Pizza addictive symdrome
SAS - Sushi addictive symdrome

with CAS, KAS, SAS, TAD
they can all be considered FAS - Food addictive syndrome


----------



## hufschmid

74n4LL0 said:


> So I may add
> 
> Paz - Pizza addictive symdrome
> SAS - Sushi addictive symdrome
> 
> with CAS, KAS, SAS, TAD
> they can all be considered FAS - Food addictive syndrome





come on guys, lets bring this to a new level


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

BAS...

...there, I said it...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Hey E Lucevan...guess what I did last night....


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Hey E Lucevan...guess what I did last night....



Slept on your own?


----------



## 74n4LL0

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>




+1


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## 74n4LL0

3 .


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

74n4LL0 said:


> 3 .


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

as a complete noob, i haven't worked out how to avoid the damn double post merge yet... they added that after the last 100k, iirc


----------



## playstopause

---> 3!


----------



## 74n4LL0

playstopause said:


> 5.



my post usually automerge, how can you avoid that?


----------



## playstopause

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> as a complete noob, i haven't worked out how to avoid the damn double post merge yet... they added that after the last 100k, iirc



You have to be a contributor.


----------



## 74n4LL0

playstopause said:


>







playstopause said:


> You have to be a contributor.



oh, ok


----------



## playstopause

^



74n4LL0 said:


> my post usually automerge, how can you avoid that?


----------



## 74n4LL0

noooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And no you little shit..I didn't sleep alone. I can manage to get a lot more done other than making out on some sofa..unlike some.

OOOOH BURNAGE!


----------



## 74n4LL0

playstopause said:


> 1.



0 .


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Scar Symmetry

buy another one you rich motherfucker!


----------



## 74n4LL0

- 1.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

playstopause said:


> You have to be a contributor.



*cries*


----------



## 74n4LL0

hufschmid said:


>



that's my uncle


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And no you little shit..I didn't sleep alone. I can manage to get a lot more done other than making out on some sofa..unlike some.
> 
> OOOOH BURNAGE!



Yeah, except for the fact I've slept with him twice since then...

NOW who's the burnt one?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Yeah, except for the fact I've slept with him twice since then...
> 
> NOW who's the burnt one?



You because you have herpes..OH! I WIN AGAIN!


----------



## 74n4LL0

hufschmid said:


>


----------



## hufschmid

This made me laugh for 4 weeks.....


----------



## ShadyDavey

Actual sleep is quite an underated component of daily life. I like sleep......and sadly I just dozed off whilst listening to Eric Johnson.

I hate being old 

Tea Addictive Syndrome


----------



## 74n4LL0

ShadyDavey said:


> Tea Addictive Syndrome



I have it too


----------



## hufschmid

74n4LL0 said:


> that's my uncle


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You because you have herpes..OH! I WIN AGAIN!



"Why do you look at the herpes on your brother's cock and pay no attention to the syphilis on your own cock?" -the book of gay jesus, 7.4


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Which reminds me. I hate cutesy terms for sex. 
Sleeping with someone implies you two were in a state of slumber. Constantly ramming into one another for hours doesn't sound like sleep to me. 

Why don't people like using the term sex anymore?


And even better...WHY DIDN'T I HEAR ABOUT ALL THIS SEXIN GOIN ON? I DUB YOU FAIL!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

ShadyDavey said:


> Actual sleep is quite an underated component of daily life. I like sleep......and sadly I just dozed off whilst listening to Eric Johnson.
> 
> I hate being old
> 
> Tea Addictive Syndrome



Eric Johnson is sleep-inducing, that's your problem


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I have been known before to suffer from WAS (woman acquisition syndrome) and the times that it gets remedied are fine 

the other times I just rape people.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Which reminds me. I hate cutesy terms for sex.
> Sleeping with someone implies you two were in a state of slumber. Constantly ramming into one another for hours doesn't sound like sleep to me.
> 
> Why don't people like using the term sex anymore?



You totally didn't get any.


----------



## hufschmid

Scar Symmetry said:


> I have been known before to suffer from WAS (woman acquisition syndrome) and the times that it gets remedied are fine
> 
> the other times I just rape people.



I have WAS also, but its more addictive then acquisitive


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Scar Symmetry

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Which reminds me. I hate cutesy terms for sex.
> Sleeping with someone implies you two were in a state of slumber. Constantly ramming into one another for hours doesn't sound like sleep to me.



yeah I prefer the terms 'ploughing', 'slamming' and 'smashing'.


----------



## 74n4LL0

hufschmid said:


>


[action=74n4LL0]press yes[/action]


----------



## ShadyDavey

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah I prefer the terms 'ploughing', 'slamming' and 'smashing'.



The term sleeping is not interchangeable for me.

I only ever _get to fucking sleep.


_



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Eric Johnson is sleep-inducing, that's your problem



You are clearly correct. It is one of many problems I have


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> You totally didn't get any.



How dare you.
*[HETERO WARNING....READ NO FUTHER]*
His name's Athen, I met him at this place I go for lunch while at work.

Anyways longstory short the flirting progressed, we hung out. Driving around in his killer van (like a bizarro mystery machine, complete with blacklights). Drove to this cemetary that has a killer view (I go there often when I want some quiet) and ended up fucking to Stevie Nicks in the van...goodtimes. 

Beat that


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Scar Symmetry

my friend Carl calls it 'swimming in pipes'


----------



## 74n4LL0

ShadyDavey said:


> The term sleeping is not interchangeable for me.
> 
> I only ever _get to fucking sleep._


_

It's also nice to sleep fucking_


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> How dare you.
> *[HETERO WARNING....READ NO FUTHER]*
> His name's Athen, I met him at this place I go for lunch while at work.
> 
> Anyways longstory short the flirting progressed, we hung out. Driving around in his killer van (like a bizarro mystery machine, complete with blacklights). Drove to this cemetary that has a killer view (I go there often when I want some quiet) and ended up fucking to Stevie Nicks in the van...goodtimes.
> 
> Beat that



ooh, nice one


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## 74n4LL0

hufschmid said:


>


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## 74n4LL0

hufschmid said:


>


quite cool... but what is that guitar thinking/what's inside those white bubbles on the right?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## hufschmid

74n4LL0 said:


> quite cool... but what is that guitar thinking/what's inside those white bubbles on the right?



huiiiiii huiiiii huiiiii

the sound of a guinea pig...


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## 74n4LL0

hufschmid said:


> huiiiiii huiiiii huiiiii
> 
> the sound of a guinea pig...



and it doesn't have pickups...
do you use piezo?

(it miss one string...)


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## 74n4LL0

playstopause said:


> 6.



no
not again

2.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## 74n4LL0

1.


----------



## playstopause

74n4LL0 said:


> no
> not again
> 
> 2.



Hell yes, again... And forever!


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## 74n4LL0

0.


----------



## 74n4LL0

-1


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

E!


----------



## 74n4LL0

woot it didn't automerge :!

ok this one merged but the 2 be4 no...


----------



## playstopause

*I follow the Moskva 
Down to Gorky Park 
Listening to the wind of change 
An August summer night 
Soldiers passing by 
Listening to the wind of change 

The world closing in 
Did you ever think 
That we could be so close,like brothers 
The future's in the air 
I can feel it everywhere 
Blowing with the wind of change 

Chorus: 
Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow dream away 
In the wind of change 

Walking down the street 
Distant memories 
Are buried in the past forever 

I fallow the Moskva 
Down to Gorky Park 
Listening to the wind of change 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow share their dreams 
With you and me 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow dream away 
In the wind of change 

The wind of change blows straight 
Into the face of time 
Like a stormwind that will ring 
The freedom bell for peace of mind 
Let your balalaika sing 
What my guitar wants to say 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow share their dreams 
With you and me 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow dream away 
In the wind of change *


----------



## 74n4LL0

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> E!



E?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I like turtles


----------



## hufschmid

E ?!


----------



## hufschmid

E !?


----------



## 74n4LL0

hufschmid said:


> E ?!



E...


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

One hundred coming up!


----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


> I like turtles



you're a pervert, my friend...

I however prefer rabbits, seals, sharks, wolfs, tiggers (yess with 2 g)


----------



## playstopause

Fucking turtles.


----------



## 74n4LL0

Ninetynine


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Fucking turtles.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

PAGE ONE HUNDRED
i totally win!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

stupid doublepost


----------



## 74n4LL0

74n4LL0 said:


> E...



U?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

listenin' to the winds of chayyyyyyyy-nggggggggg

*whistles*


----------



## 74n4LL0

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> stupid doublepost


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;
&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184; Groff&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;copy an paste
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; Ur a&#65279; Gayfish!!! `&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;if you think Groff is a Gayfish!
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;


----------



## 74n4LL0

burp

&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;
&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184; Groff &#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;copy an paste
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; Ur a&#65279; Gayfish!!! `&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;if you think Groff is a Gayfish!
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;


----------



## hufschmid

page 100 



page 100 000 will be the automated shredder page....


----------



## 74n4LL0

Indeed he's a gayfish,
he like fishsticks 
and he like to put it in his mouth


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## 74n4LL0

I got a lot of post on page 100


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Anyone seen those new Trojan Magnums? Ecstasy or something like that. They're shaped like a baseball bat







Eh..I think I'll stick with the twisters. I highly recommend


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Anyone seen those new Trojan Magnums? Ecstasy or something like that. They're shaped like a baseball bat



that's a very wierdly shaped dick...


----------



## 74n4LL0

74n4LL0 said:


> Indeed he's a gayfish,
> he like fishsticks
> and he like to put it in his mouth



wooot post 1000

I'm sooo coool


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> that's a very wierdly shaped dick...



I'm tempted to buy some to see what they're like


----------



## 74n4LL0

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Anyone seen those new Trojan Magnums? Ecstasy or something like that. They're shaped like a baseball bat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh..I think I'll stick with the twisters. I highly recommend



It's small for me


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## hufschmid

playstopause we must add some french stuff


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## 74n4LL0

playstopause said:


>



U!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm tempted to buy some to see what they're like



shall i volunteer myself to help you try them out?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> shall i volunteer myself to help you try them out?



HELP! I NEED AN ADULT!


----------



## 74n4LL0

hufschmid said:


>


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> HELP! I NEED AN ADULT!



you so can't handle me


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> you so can't handle me



I'd fuck you till you pressed charges....don't play with me


----------



## hufschmid

The best video for a metal forum


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'd fuck you till you pressed charges....don't play with me


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## 74n4LL0

hufschmid said:


> The best video for a metal forum


----------



## Randy

hufschmid said:


> The guinea pig (also commonly called the Cavy after its scientific name, Cavia porcellus) is a species of rodent belonging to the family Caviidae and the genus Cavia. Despite their common name, these animals are not pigs, nor do they come from Guinea. They originated in the Andes, and studies based on biochemistry and hybridization suggest they are domesticated descendants of a closely related species of cavy such as Cavia aperea, C. fulgida or C. tschudii, and therefore do not exist naturally in the wild.[1][2] The guinea pig plays an important role in the folk culture of many Indigenous South American groups, especially as a food source, but also in folk medicine and in community religious ceremonies.[3] Since the 1960s, efforts have been made to increase consumption of the animal outside South America.[4]
> 
> In Western societies, the guinea pig has enjoyed widespread popularity as a household pet since its introduction by European traders in the 16th century. Their docile nature, their responsiveness to handling and feeding, and the relative ease of caring for them, continue to make the guinea pig a popular pet. Organizations devoted to competitive breeding of guinea pigs have been formed worldwide, and many specialized breeds of guinea pig, with varying coat colors and compositions, are cultivated by breeders.
> 
> Biological experimentation on guinea pigs has been carried out since the 17th century. The animals were frequently used as a model organism in the 19th and 20th centuries, giving way to the metaphor "guinea pig" for a test subject, but have since been largely replaced by other rodents such as mice and rats. They are still used in research, primarily as models for human medical conditions such as juvenile diabetes, tuberculosis, scurvy, and pregnancy complications.
> 
> The common guinea pig was first domesticated as early as 5000 BC for food by tribes in the Andean region of South America (present-day Ecuador, Peru and Bolivia).[5] Statues dating from ca. 500 BC to 500 AD that depict guinea pigs have been unearthed in archaeological digs in Peru and Ecuador.[6] The Moche people of ancient Peru worshipped animals and often depicted the guinea pig in their art.[7] From ca. 1200 AD to the Spanish conquest in 1532, selective breeding resulted in many varieties of domestic guinea pigs, which form the basis for some of the modern domestic breeds.[8] They continue to be a food source in the region; most households in the Andean highlands raise the animal, which subsists off the family's vegetable scraps.[9] Folklore traditions involving guinea pigs are numerous; they are exchanged as gifts, used in customary social and religious ceremonies, and frequently referenced in spoken metaphors.[10] They also play a role in traditional healing rituals by folk doctors, or curanderos, who use the animals to diagnose diseases such as jaundice, rheumatism, arthritis and typhus.[11] They are rubbed against the bodies of the sick, and are seen as a supernatural medium.[12] Black guinea pigs are considered especially useful for diagnoses.[13] The animal also may be cut open and its entrails examined to determine whether the cure was effective.[14] These methods are widely accepted in many parts of the Andes, where Western medicine is either unavailable or distrusted.[15]
> 
> Spanish, Dutch and English traders brought guinea pigs to Europe, where they quickly became popular as exotic pets among the upper classes and royalty, including Queen Elizabeth I.[5] The earliest known written account of the guinea pig dates from 1547, in a description of the animal from Santo Domingo; because cavies are not native to Hispaniola, the animal was likely introduced there by Spanish travelers.[1] The guinea pig was first described in the West in 1554 by the Swiss naturalist Konrad Gesner.[16] Its binomial scientific name was first used by Erxleben in 1777; it is an amalgam of Pallas's generic designation (1766) and Linnaeus's specific conferral (1758).[1]
> 
> [edit] Name
> 
> The scientific name of the common species is Cavia porcellus, with porcellus being Latin for "little pig". Cavia is New Latin; it is derived from cabiai, the animal's name in the language of the Galibi tribes once native to French Guiana.[17] Cabiai may be an adaptation of the Portuguese çavia (now savia), which is itself derived from the Tupi word saujá, meaning rat.[18] Guinea pigs are called quwi or jaca in Quechua and cuy or cuyo (pl. cuyes, cuyos) in the Spanish of Ecuador, Peru and Bolivia.[19] Paradoxically, breeders tend to use the more formal "cavy" to describe the animal, while in scientific and laboratory contexts it is far more commonly referred to by the more colloquial "guinea pig".[20]
> 
> How the animals came to be thought of as "pigs" is not clear. They are built somewhat like pigs, with large heads relative to their bodies, stout necks, and rounded rumps with no tail of any consequence; some of the sounds they emit are very similar to those made by pigs, and they also spend a large amount of time eating.[21] They can survive for long periods in small quarters, like a 'pig pen', and were thus easily transported on ships to Europe.[22]
> 
> The animal's name carries porcine connotations in many European languages. The German word for them is Meerschweinchen, literally "little sea pigs". (The Polish &#347;winka morska and Russian &#1084;&#1086;&#1088;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103; &#1089;&#1074;&#1080;&#1085;&#1082;&#1072; mean exactly the same.) This derives from nautical history: sailing ships stopping to reprovision in the New World would pick up stores of guinea pigs, which provided an easily transportable source of fresh meat; Schweinswal (pig-whale) is German for porpoise, which was another food source for sailors. The French term is Cochon d'Inde (Indian pig); the Dutch used to call it guinees biggetje (Guinean piglet) or Spaanse rat (Spanish rat) in some dialects, and in Portuguese the guinea pig is sometimes referred to as porquinho da Índia (little Indian pig). This is not universal; for example, the common word in Spanish is conejillo de Indias (little rabbit of India / the Indies).[19]
> 
> The origin of "guinea" in "guinea pig" is harder to explain. One theory is that the animals were brought to Europe by way of Guinea, leading people to think they had originated there.[20] "Guinea" was also frequently used in English to refer generally to any far-off, unknown country, and so the name may simply be a colorful reference to the animal's foreignness.[23] Another theory suggests the "guinea" in the name is a corruption of "Guiana", an area in South America, though the animals are not native to that region.[23][24] A common misconception is that they were so named because they were sold for the price of a guinea coin; this theory is untenable, because the guinea was first struck in England in 1663, and William Harvey used the term "Ginny-pig" as early as 1653.[25] Others believe "guinea" may be an alteration of the word coney (rabbit); guinea pigs were referred to as "pig coneys" in Edward Topsell's 1607 treatise on quadrupeds.[20]
> 
> [edit] Traits and environment
> Two parti-colored Abyssinian guinea pigs
> 
> Guinea pigs are large for rodents, weighing between 700 and 1200g (1.5-2.5 pounds), and measuring between 20 and 25 cm (810 inches) in length.[26] They typically live an average of four to five years, but may live as long as eight years.[27] According to the 2006 Guinness Book of Records the longest living guinea pig survived 14 years, 10.5 months.[28]
> 
> In the 1990s, a minority scientific opinion emerged proposing that caviomorphs, such as guinea pigs, chinchillas and degus, are not rodents and should be reclassified as a separate order of mammals (similar to lagomorphs).[29][30] Subsequent research using wider sampling has restored consensus among mammalian biologists that the current classification of rodents as monophyletic is justified.[31][32]
> 
> [edit] Natural habitat
> 
> Cavia porcellus is not found naturally in the wild; it is likely descendant from some closely related species of cavies, such as Cavia aperea, Cavia fulgida, and Cavia tschudii, which are still commonly found in various regions of South America.[1] Some species of cavy identified in the 20th century, such as Cavia anolaimae and Cavia guianae, may be domestic guinea pigs that have become feral by reintroduction into the wild.[8] Wild cavies are found on grassy plains and occupy an ecological niche similar to that of the cow. They are social, living in the wild in small groups which consist of several females (sows), a male (boar), and the young (which in a break with the preceding porcine nomenclature are called pups). They move together in groups (herds) eating grass or other vegetation, and do not store food.[33] While they do not burrow or build nests, they frequently seek shelter in the burrows of other animals, as well as in crevices and tunnels formed by vegetation.[33] They are crepuscular, tending to be most active during dawn and dusk, when it is harder for predators to spot them.[34]
> 
> [edit] Domestic habitat
> 
> Domesticated guinea pigs thrive in groups of two or more; groups of sows, or groups of one or more sows and a neutered boar are common combinations. Guinea pigs learn to recognize and bond with other individual guinea pigs, and testing of boars shows that their neuroendocrine stress response is significantly lowered in the presence of a bonded female when compared to the presence of unfamiliar females.[35] Groups of boars may also get along, provided that their cage has enough space, they are introduced at an early age, and no females are present.[36] Domestic guinea pigs have developed a different biological rhythm from their wild counterparts, and have longer periods of activity followed by short periods of sleep in between.[34] Activity is scattered randomly over the 24 hours of the day; aside from avoidance of intense light, no regular circadian patterns are apparent.[34]
> This cat has accepted this pair of guinea pigs. The success of this type of interspecies interaction varies according to the individual animals involved
> 
> Domestic guinea pigs generally live in cages, although some owners of large numbers of guinea pigs will dedicate entire rooms to their pets. Cages with solid or wire mesh floors are used, although wire mesh floors can cause injury and may be associated with an infection commonly known as bumblefoot (ulcerative pododermatitis).[37] "Cubes and Coroplast" (or C&C) style cages are now a common choice.[38] Cages are often lined with wood shavings or a similar material. Bedding made from red cedar and pine, both softwoods, was commonly used in past decades, but these materials are now believed to contain harmful phenols (aromatic hydrocarbons) and oils.[39] Safer beddings include those made from hardwoods (such as aspen); paper products and corn cob materials are other alternatives.[39] Guinea pigs tend to be messy within their cages; they often jump into their food bowls or kick bedding and feces into them, and their urine crystallizes on cage surfaces and can be difficult to remove.[40] After its cage has been cleaned, a guinea pig will typically urinate and drag the lower body across the floor of the cage to mark its territory.[41] Male guinea pigs may also mark their territory in this way when they are taken out of their cages.
> 
> Guinea pigs do not generally thrive when housed with other species. Cohousing of guinea pigs with other rodents such as gerbils and hamsters may increase instances of respiratory and other infections,[42] and such rodents may act aggressively toward the guinea pig.[43] Larger animals may regard guinea pigs as prey, though some (such as dogs) can be trained to accept them.[44] Guinea pigs can be safely housed with degu as they share the same dietary needs and have similar behavioural traits.[citation needed] Opinion is divided over the cohousing of guinea pigs and domestic rabbits. Some published sources say that guinea pigs and rabbits complement each other well when sharing a cage.[44][45] However, as lagomorphs, rabbits have different nutritional requirements, and so the two species cannot be fed the same food.[46] Rabbits may also harbor diseases (such as the respiratory infections Bordetella and Pasteurella), to which guinea pigs are susceptible.[47] Even the dwarf rabbit is much stronger than the guinea pig and may cause intentional or inadvertent injury.[48]
> 
> [edit] Behavior
> 
> Guinea pigs can learn complex paths to food, and can accurately remember a learned path for months. Their strongest problem solving strategy is motion.[49] While guinea pigs can jump small obstacles, they cannot climb, and are not particularly agile. They startle extremely easily, and will either freeze in place for long periods or run for cover with rapid, darting motions when they sense danger.[34] Larger groups of startled guinea pigs will "stampede", running in haphazard directions as a means of confusing predators.[50] When excited, guinea pigs may repeatedly perform little hops in the air (known as "popcorning"), a movement analogous to the ferret's war dance.[51] They are also exceedingly good swimmers.[52]
> Guinea pigs "social groom"
> 
> Like many rodents, guinea pigs sometimes participate in social grooming, and they regularly self-groom.[53] A milky-white substance is secreted from their eyes and rubbed into the hair during the grooming process.[54] Groups of boars will often chew each other's hair, but this is a method of establishing hierarchy within a group, rather than a social gesture.[52] Dominance is also established through biting (especially of the ears), piloerection, aggressive noises, head thrusts, and leaping attacks.[55] Non-sexual simulated mounting for dominance is also common among same-sex groups.
> 
> Guinea pigs have poor sight, but well-developed senses of hearing, smell, and touch.[56] Vocalization is the primary means of communication between members of the species.[57] Some sounds are:[58][59]
> 
> * Wheek - A loud noise, the name of which is onomatopoeic, also known as a Whistle. An expression of general excitement, it may occur in response to the presence of its owner or to feeding. It is sometimes used to find other guinea pigs if they are running. If a guinea pig is lost, it may wheek for assistance. Guinea Pig Feeding Wheek.ogg listen (help·info)
> * Bubbling or Purring - This sound is made when the guinea pig is enjoying itself, such as when being petted or held. They may also make this sound when grooming, crawling around to investigate a new place, or when given food. Guinea Pig Happy.ogg listen (help·info)&#8206;
> * Rumbling - This sound is normally related to dominance within a group, though it can also come as a response to comfort or contentment. In these cases the rumble often sounds higher and the body vibrates shortly. While courting, a male usually purrs deeply, swaying and circling the female[60] in a behavior called "rumblestrutting". A low rumble while walking away reluctantly shows passive resistance. Guinea Pig Keep Away.ogg&#8206; listen (help·info)
> * Chutting and Whining - These are sounds made in pursuit situations, by the pursuer and pursuee, respectively. Guinea Pig Angry.ogg&#8206; listen (help·info)
> * Chattering - This sound is made by rapidly gnashing the teeth, and is generally a sign of warning. Guinea pigs tend to raise their heads when making this sound. A more relaxed type of gnashing often means the guinea pig wants a treat that is somewhere nearby but he or she can't reach.
> * Squealing or Shrieking - A high-pitched sound of discontent, in response to pain or danger. Guinea Pig In Distress.ogg&#8206;&#8206; listen (help·info)
> * Chirping - This less-common sound, likened to bird song, seems to be related to stress, or when a baby guinea pig wants to be fed. Very rarely, the chirping will last for several minutes. Guinea Pig Chirping.ogg&#8206; listen (help·info)
> 
> [edit] Breeding
> Pregnant sow one week before delivering three pups
> 
> The guinea pig is able to breed year-round, with birth peaks usually coming in the spring; as many as five litters can be produced per year.[8] The gestation period lasts from 5972 days, with an average of 6368 days.[41] Because of the long gestation period and the large size of the pups, pregnant females may become large and aubergine-shaped, although the change in size and shape varies. Newborn pups are well-developed with hair, teeth, claws and partial eyesight;[52] they are immediately mobile, and begin eating solid food immediately, though they continue to suckle. Litters yield 16 pups, with an average of three;[27] the largest recorded litter size is 17.[61]
> 
> In smaller litters, difficulties may occur during labour due to over-sized pups. Large litters result in higher incidences of stillbirth, but because the pups are delivered at an advanced stage of development, lack of access to the mother's milk has little effect on the mortality rate of newborns.[62] Cohabitating females assist in mothering duties if lactating.[63]
> 
> Male and female guinea pigs do not differ in external appearance apart from general size. The position of the anus is very close to the genitals in both sexes. Female genitals are distinguished by a Y-shaped configuration formed from a vulvar flap; while the male genitals may look similar with the penis and anus forming a like shape, the penis will protrude if pressure is applied to the surrounding hair.[64] The male's testes may also be visible externally from scrotal swelling.
> Guinea pig pup at eight hours old
> 
> Males reach sexual maturity at 35 weeks; females can be fertile as early as four weeks and can carry litters before they are adults.[65] Females that have never given birth commonly develop irreversible fusing of the pubic symphysis, a joint in the pelvis, after six months of age.[41] If they become pregnant after this has happened, the birth canal will not widen sufficiently; this may lead to dystocia and death as they attempt to give birth.[66] Females can become pregnant 648 hours after giving birth, but it is not healthy for a female to be thus constantly pregnant.[67]
> 
> Toxemia of pregnancy is common and kills many pregnant females. Signs of toxemia include anorexia, lack of energy, excessive salivation, a sweet or fruity breath odor due to ketones, and seizures in advanced cases.[68] Pregnancy toxemia appears to be most common in hot climates.[69] Other serious complications of pregnancy can include a prolapsed uterus, hypocalcemia, and mastitis.[70]
> 
> [edit] Diet
> A silver agouti guinea pig eating grass
> 
> Grass is the guinea pig's natural diet. Their molars are particularly suited for grinding plant matter, and grow continuously throughout the animal's life.[71] Most grass-eating mammals are quite large and have a long digestive tract; while guinea pigs have much longer colons than most rodents, they must also supplement their diet by coprophagy, the eating of their own feces.[72] However, they do not consume all their feces indiscriminately, but produce special soft pellets, called cecotropes, which recycle B vitamins, fiber, and bacteria required for proper digestion.[73] The cecotropes (or caecal pellets) are eaten directly from the anus, unless the guinea pig is pregnant or obese.[46] They share this behaviour with rabbits. In older boars (the condition is rarer in young ones), the muscles which allow the softer pellets to be expelled from the anus for consumption can become weak. This creates a condition known as anal impaction, which prevents the boar from redigesting cecotropes, though harder pellets may pass through the impacted mass.[74] The condition may be temporarily alleviated by carefully expelling the impacted feces.
> 
> Guinea pigs benefit from feeding on fresh grass hay, such as timothy hay, in addition to food pellets which are often based from timothy. Alfalfa is also a popular food choice; most guinea pigs will eat large amounts of alfalfa when offered it,[75] though there exists some controversy over the feeding of alfalfa to adult guinea pigs. Some pet owners and veterinary organizations have advised that, as a legume rather than a grass hay, alfalfa consumed in large amounts may lead to obesity, as well as bladder stones due to excess calcium, in any but pregnant and very young guinea pigs.[76][77] However, published scientific sources mention alfalfa as a source for replenishment of protein, amino acids and fiber.[78][79]
> 
> Like humans, but unlike most other mammals, guinea pigs cannot synthesize their own vitamin C and must obtain this vital nutrient from food. If guinea pigs do not ingest enough vitamin C, they can suffer from potentially fatal scurvy. Guinea pigs require about 10 mg (0.15 gr) of vitamin C daily (20 mg (0.31 gr) if pregnant), which can be obtained through fresh, raw fruits and vegetables (such as apple, cabbage, carrot, celery, and spinach) or through dietary supplements.[80] Healthy diets for guinea pigs require a complex balance of calcium, magnesium, phosphorus, potassium, and hydrogen ions; adequate amounts of vitamins E, A, and D are also necessary.[81] Imbalanced diets have been associated with muscular dystrophy, metastatic calcification, difficulties with pregnancy, vitamin deficiencies, and teeth problems.[82] Guinea pigs tend to be fickle eaters when it comes to fresh fruits and vegetables, having learned early in life what is and is not appropriate to consume, and their habits are difficult to change after maturity.[83] They do not respond well to sudden changes in diet; they may stop eating and starve rather than accepting new food types.[52] A constant supply of hay or other food is generally recommended, as guinea pigs feed continuously and may develop habits such as chewing on their own hair if food is not present.[84] Because guinea pigs' teeth grow constantly, they routinely gnaw, lest their teeth become too large for their mouth, a common problem in rodents.[38] Guinea pigs will also chew on cloth, paper, plastic, and rubber.
> 
> A number of plants are poisonous to guinea pigs, including bracken, bryony, buttercup, charlock, deadly nightshade, foxglove, hellebore, hemlock, lily of the valley, mayweed, monkshood, privet, ragwort, rhubarb, speedwell, toadflax and wild celery.[85] Additionally, any plant which grows from a bulb (e.g., tulip and onion) is normally considered poisonous.[85]
> 
> [edit] Health
> A parti-colored guinea pig suffering from Torticollis, or wry neck
> 
> Common ailments in domestic guinea pigs include respiratory infections, diarrhea, scurvy (vitamin C deficiency, typically characterized by sluggishness), abscesses due to infection (often in the neck, due to hay embedded in the throat, or from external scratches), and infections by lice, mites or fungus.[86]
> 
> Mange mites (Trixacarus caviae) are a common cause of hair loss, and other symptoms may also include excessive scratching, unusually aggressive behavior when touched (due to pain), and, in some instances, seizures.[87] Guinea pigs may also suffer from "running lice" (Gliricola porcelli), a small white insect which can be seen moving through the hair; the eggs of these lice, which appear as black or white specks attached to the hair, are sometimes referred to as "static lice". Giving a bath with neem oil soap is a gentle and effective way of ridding the pig of lice. Other causes of hair loss can be due to hormonal upsets caused by underlying medical conditions such as ovarian cysts.[88]
> 
> Foreign bodies, especially small pieces of hay or straw, can become lodged in the eyes of guinea pigs, resulting in excessive blinking, tearing, and in some cases an opaque film over the eye due to corneal ulcer.[89] Hay or straw dust will also cause sneezing. While it is normal for guinea pigs to sneeze periodically, frequent sneezing may be a symptom of pneumonia, especially in response to atmospheric changes. Pneumonia may also be accompanied by torticollis and can be fatal.[90]
> 
> Because the guinea pig has a stout, compact body, the animal more easily tolerates excessive cold than excessive heat.[91] Its normal body temperature is 101104 °F (38.540 °C),[92] and so its ideal ambient air temperature range is similar to the human's, about 6575 °F (1824 °C).[91] Consistent ambient temperatures in excess of 90 °F (32 °C) have been linked to hyperthermia and death, especially among pregnant sows.[91] Guinea pigs are not well suited to environments that feature wind or frequent drafts,[93] and respond poorly to extremes of humidity outside of the range of 3070%.[94]
> 
> Guinea pigs are prey animals whose survival instinct is to mask pain and signs of illness, and many times health problems may not be apparent until a condition is severe or in its advanced stages. Treatment of disease is made more difficult by the extreme sensitivity guinea pigs have to most antibiotics, including penicillin, which kill off the intestinal flora and quickly bring on episodes of diarrhea and in some cases, death.[95]
> 
> Similar to the inherited genetic diseases of other breeds of animal (such as hip dysplasia in canines), a number of genetic abnormalities of guinea pigs have been reported. Most commonly, the roan coloration of Abyssinian guinea pigs is associated with congenital eye disorders and problems with the digestive system.[96] Other genetic disorders include "waltzing disease" (deafness coupled with a tendency to run in circles), palsy, and tremor conditions.[97]
> 
> [edit] Pets
> Main article: Guinea pig breed
> A guinea pig being held
> 
> If handled correctly early in their life, guinea pigs become amenable to being picked up and carried, and seldom bite or scratch.[52] They are timid explorers, and rarely attempt to escape from their cages, even when an opportunity presents itself.[45] Guinea pigs who become familiar with their owner will whistle on the owner's approach; they will also learn to whistle in response to the rustling of plastic bags or the opening of refrigerator doors, where their food is most commonly stored.
> 
> Domesticated guinea pigs come in many breeds, which have been developed since their introduction to Europe and North America. These varieties vary in hair and color composition. The most common varieties found in pet stores are the English shorthair (also known as the American), which have a short, smooth coat, and the Abyssinian, whose coat is ruffled with cowlicks, or rosettes. Also popular among breeders are the Peruvian and the Sheltie (or Silkie), both straight longhair breeds, and the Texel, a curly longhair.
> 
> Cavy Clubs and Associations dedicated to the showing and breeding of guinea pigs have been established worldwide. The American Cavy Breeders Association, an adjunct to the American Rabbit Breeders Association, is the governing body in the United States and Canada.[98] The British Cavy Council governs cavy clubs in the United Kingdom. Similar organizations exist in Australia (Australian National Cavy Council)[99] and New Zealand (New Zealand Cavy Club).[100] Each club publishes its own Standard of Perfection and determines which breeds are eligible for showing.
> 
> [edit] Cultural and media influence
> A lilac, orange and white Satin Peruvian guinea pig (show-length coat)
> 
> As a result of their widespread popularity in human domestic life, and especially because of their popularity in households with children, guinea pigs have shown a presence in culture and media. Some noted appearances of the animal in literature are The Fairy Caravan, a novel by Beatrix Potter,[101] and Michael Bond's Olga da Polga series for children,[102] both of which feature guinea pigs as the central protagonist. Another appearance is in The Magician's Nephew by C. S. Lewis: in the first (chronologically) of his The Chronicles of Narnia series, a guinea pig is the first creature to travel to the Wood between the Worlds.[103] The short story Pigs is Pigs by Ellis Parker Butler is a tale of bureaucratic incompetence; two guinea pigs held at a train station breed unchecked while humans argue as to whether they are "pigs" for the purpose of determining freight charges.[104] In the Golden Hamster Saga books, there are two guinea pigs named Enrico and Caruso who are modern-day thespians (named after Enrico Caruso) who serve as secondary characters, and often irritate the main character, Freddy Auratus who strongly dislikes their acting antics.
> 
> Guinea pigs have also been featured in film and television. In the TV movie Shredderman Rules, the main character and the main character's crush both have guinea pigs which both play a minor part in the plot. A guinea pig named Rodney, voiced by Chris Rock, was a prominent character in the 1998 film Dr. Dolittle and Linny the Guinea pig is a co-star on Nick Jr's Wonder Pets. Guinea pigs were used in some major advertising campaigns in the 1990s and 2000s, notably for Egg Banking plc,[105] Snapple, and Blockbuster Video.[106] The Blockbuster campaign is considered by some guinea pig advocates to have been a factor in the rise of cohousing guinea pigs and rabbits.[48] In the 12th Season of South Park "Pandemic", giant guinea pigs are portrayed as rampaging over the entire Earth.





hufschmid said:


> EDIT: 7 string forum version...






The Dark Wolf said:


>






hufschmid said:


> The name mahogany is used when referring to numerous varieties of dark-colored hardwood, originally the wood of the species Swietenia mahagoni, known as West Indian or Cuban mahogany[1]. Mahogany was equally applied to the wood of Swietenia macrophylla, which is closely related, and known as Honduras mahogany.[2] Today, all species of Swietenia are listed by CITES, and are therefore protected. Species of Swietenia cross-fertilise readily when they grow in proximity, the hybrid between S. mahagoni and S. macrophylla is widely planted for its timber. Mahogany is the national tree of Dominican Republic and Belize. It also appears on the national seal of Belize.
> 
> "Mahoganies" may refer to the largest group of all the timbers yielded by the fifteen related species of Swietenia, Khaya and Entandrophragma. The timbers of Entandrophragma are sold under their individual names, sometimes with "mahogany" attached as a suffix, for example "sipo" may be referred to as "sipo mahogany". Kohekohe (Dysoxylum spectabile), a close relative, is sometimes called New Zealand Mahogany.
> 
> In addition, the US timber trade markets various FTC-defined "mahoganies", under a variety of different names, most notably "Philippine mahogany".
> 
> [edit] Uses
> 
> Mahogany has a generally straight grain and is usually free of voids and pockets. It has a reddish-brown color, which darkens over time, and displays a beautiful reddish sheen when polished. It has excellent workability, and is very durable. The size of the trees meant that wide boards were once available (and still are of the non-endangered varieties). These properties make it a favourable wood for crafting furniture.
> 
> Much of the first-quality furniture made in the American colonies from the mid 1700s, when the wood first became available to American furniture makers, was made of mahogany. Mahogany is widely used for fine furniture; the rarity of Cuban mahogany restricts its use (likewise Honduran mahogany). Mahogany resists wood rot, which makes it suitable for boat construction. It is also often used for musical instruments, particularly the backs of guitars.
> 
> Mahogany is used for drum making, because of its integrity and capability to produce a very dark, warm tone (as compared to other more common wood types like maple or birch). Ringo Starr was said to have used mahogany drums, on the Beatles recordings of the 60s, manufactured by Ludwig.[citation needed] Contemporary drum manufacturers, including C&C custom, offer several drum kits featureing high-end shells made of mahogany.
> 
> A wide variety of electric guitars are also made from mahogany, like Gibson's Les Paul line and most of the PRS Guitars among others. It is noted, again, for its dark properties, as well as its weight (Gibson Les Pauls may weigh as much as 12 pounds), the combination of which produces a warm, rounded tone with huge sustain, for which the guitar is famous.
> 
> Mahogany is also commonly used in acoustic guitars. The wood is most often used to make the back, sides, or neck of a guitar, but it is sometimes used to make the top (soundboard) as well. Guitars with mahogany soundboards tend to have a softer, darker tone than those made from spruce.
> 
> Mahogany is now being used for the bodies of high-end stereo phonographic record cartridges[3] and for stereo headphones[4], where it is noted for warm or musical sound.





asmegin_slayer said:


> I know, i would totally fuck her while both eating melted toblerone at the same time!!!


----------



## 74n4LL0

Un Boe-bot &#232; un robot programmabile dotato di una breadboard che permette di ampliarlo a piacere. Il Boe-Bot &#232; controllato da un microcontrollore Basic stamp programmato in linguaggio PBasic. Un Boe-Bot &#232; in grado di eseguire attivit&#224; che vanno dai movimenti di base sino all'esecuzione di progetti. Il robot pu&#242; essere programmato per seguire una linea, risolvere un labirinto, seguire la luce, o per comunicare con un altro robot.






I circuiti che compogno il robot sono montati su un telaio in alluminio che fornisce una piattaforma robusta sia per i componenti elettronici che per i servomotori. I fori di montaggio e le aperture sul telaio possono essere utilizzati per aggiungere attrezzature robotiche e per personalizzazioni. La ruota posteriore &#232; costitita da una pallina di polietilene; le ruote sono lavorate per adattarle proprio sul servo e tenute a posto con una piccola vite.


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Be bah boooooooop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*original moment of the day*


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## playstopause

Randy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Randy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## liamh




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## liamh

crax!


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> shall i volunteer myself to help you try them out?





DrakkarTyrannis said:


> HELP! I NEED AN ADULT!





E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> you so can't handle me





DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'd fuck you till you pressed charges....don't play with me





E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>


----------



## Groff

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> foudelapouiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



O Hai!


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> O Hai!



Good day sir.


----------



## Groff

*struts on over to the nevermore forum for a bit.*


----------



## liamh




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## 74n4LL0

57


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


>



ø&#8222;¸¨°º¤ø&#8222;¸¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨
¨°º¤ø&#8222;¸ Groff ¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨copy an paste
¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨ Ur Gayfish!!! `°º¤ø&#8222;¸if you think Groff is Gayfish!
¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø&#8222;.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

hufschmid said:


>




the one song worse than the crazy frog:


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## leandroab

HAIL!


----------



## PlagueX1

I got Flexeril for my freaking jaw. Now i'm gonna be half dead.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

touch me penguin


----------



## g3rmanium

74n4LL0 said:


> E?





Yes, E!


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Randy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



A FRENCH NAME!!!!!!111!!1!!


----------



## 74n4LL0

g3rmanium said:


> Yes, E!



01000101


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## g3rmanium

E.

And apparently E.


----------



## PlagueX1

FUCK E!


----------



## g3rmanium

E'd.


----------



## 74n4LL0

U.


----------



## sami

omg







































































































































































































bbq


----------



## vampiregenocide

I put the laughter into slaughter.


----------



## g3rmanium

PlagueX1 said:


> FUCK E!





E?

EzzZZ


----------



## Mattayus




----------



## g3rmanium

FUZZ!

E.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> FUZZ!
> 
> E.


----------



## Groff

cn i tch yr btt?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Groff said:


> cn i tch yr btt?



GTFO. 

E.

E?

E.

Ge.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> cn i tch yr btt?



and more


----------



## Zepp88

E!


----------



## Zepp88

So....what's the story on Zimbo getting the banhammer? Somebody PM me...


----------



## Zepp88

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 1,078 
User Name Posts 
Zepp88 203 
playstopause 143 
thebhef 77 
leandroab 74 
E Lucevan Le Stelle 58 
chaosxcomplex 57 
74n4LL0 46 
hufschmid 42 
PlagueX1 40 
MFB 31 
Demoniac 30 
The Dark Wolf 29 
Groff 28 
DrakkarTyrannis 22 
guitarbuilder93 17 
ShadyDavey 16 
The Atomic Ass 15 
Scar Symmetry 12 
vampiregenocide 11 
liamh 11 
g3rmanium 8 
xXxPriestessxXx 7 
djpharoah 7 
Stealthtastic 7 
G0DLESSENDEAVOR 6 
D-EJ915 5 
arktan 5 
Randy 5 
stuh84 4 
asmegin_slayer 4 
TheSixthWheel 4 
auxioluck 4 
Unknown Doodl3.2 3 
ZeroSignal 3 
Benjo230 3 
Wi77iam 3 
Spondus 3 
Bobby 2 
Harry 2 
Mattmc74 2 
AeonSolus 2 
Seedawakener 2 
forelander 2 
petereanima 2 
Johann 2 
Sroth Saraiel 2 
HighGain510 2 
HAUCH 2 
troyguitar 1 
oompa 1 
TimSE 1 
Marv Attaxx 1 
Mattayus 1 
Giamatti 1 
Piro 1 
Uber Mega 1 
Cadavuh 1 
sami 1 
Aaron 1 
Snorelax 1 
Apophis 1


----------



## Randy

After someone tells you, tell me.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E?
> 
> EzzZZ



....and apparently no balls.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## liamh




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

elucevanlestelle is sexy


----------



## sami

_-,-~''~''':::'':::':::::''::::'-,~
._,-'':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::''-
..,-'::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|
,-':::::::::::::-~-~--'~-'~--~-~--~--~:,'
..,'::::::::::,~'': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : '-|
..|::::::::,-': : : : : : : : - -~''''¯¯''-: : : : : :\
..|::::::::|: : : : : : : : : _--~'''''~-: : : : : '|
..'|:::::::,': : : : : : :_-: : : : : : : : ~--_: |'
|::::::|: : : --~~'''~~''''''''-_..~''''''''''¯¯|¯',
|:::::,':_-|: : :_---~: : :|''¯¯''''|: ~---_: |''¯|
..,~-,_/'': : : |: :(_ o__): : |: : : :|:(_o__): \.. |
../,'-,: : : : : ''-,_______,-'': : : : ''-______\-'
..\: :|: : : : : : : : : : : : : :: : : : :-,: : : : : :\
',:': : : : : : : : : : : : :,-'__: : : :_',: : : : ,'
.'-,-': : : : : :___-: : :'': : ¯''~~'': ': : ~-|'
.|: ,: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|
.'|: \: : : : : : : : -,_-~~--~--_: : : |
..|: \: : : : : : : : : : : :-------~: : : : : |
..|: :''-,: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|
..',: : :''-, : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,'
| : : : : : : : : :_ : : : : : : : : : : ,-'
|: : : : : : : : : : '''~----------~'': :,'
._|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|
.-''. '-,_: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,'
,-''. . . . . '''~-_: : : : : : : : : : : :,-'''-
&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9604;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9604;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9600;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600;


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## leandroab

cu


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


> So....what's the story on Zimbo getting the banhammer? Somebody PM me...



 Really! What the hell!?!?!


----------



## liamh

Mattmc74 said:


> Really! What the hell!?!?!


I would also like to know


----------



## leandroab

bosta

[email protected]%$
@#%$&#168;$#
!#@!!$[email protected]
%$#[email protected]#[email protected]#%$
@#$$#%

345#$%%$&#168;
!!!111!!eleven!!1!!


AAAAAaJJJJJAJajajaaJaJJAajaJAJaJaJJajsja
kokokokk
kkdsls
aasdalsd
asda
da
sdas
dsada
aa
a
aaa
aa
a
aa
aaa
aa
a
aa
aaa
aa
a
aa
aaa
aa
a
aa
aaa

*collapses and starts twitching*


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Mattmc74 said:


> Really! What the hell!?!?!



Chris got fucked off at Zimbloth after Zimbloth was caught talking shit about Mike Sherman in PMs addressed to people looking at ordering Sherman customs (presumably to try and convince them not to and to instead order a guitar from him), and there was a big argument on mg.org - combined with the fact that Zimbloth has been caught price gouging people endlessly was enough to get him banned by a mod who's on both boards.


----------



## thebhef

sami said:


> _-,-~''~''':::'':::':::::''::::'-,~
> ._,-'':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::''-
> ..,-'::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|
> ,-':::::::::::::-~-~--'~-'~--~-~--~--~:,'
> ..,'::::::::::,~'': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : '-|
> ..|::::::::,-': : : : : : : : - -~''''¯¯''-: : : : : :\
> ..|::::::::|: : : : : : : : : _--~'''''~-: : : : : '|
> ..'|:::::::,': : : : : : :_-: : : : : : : : ~--_: |'
> |::::::|: : : --~~'''~~''''''''-_..~''''''''''¯¯|¯',
> |:::::,':_-|: : :_---~: : :|''¯¯''''|: ~---_: |''¯|
> ..,~-,_/'': : : |: :(_ o__): : |: : : :|:(_o__): \.. |
> ../,'-,: : : : : ''-,_______,-'': : : : ''-______\-'
> ..\: :|: : : : : : : : : : : : : :: : : : :-,: : : : : :\
> ',:': : : : : : : : : : : : :,-'__: : : :_',: : : : ,'
> .'-,-': : : : : :___-: : :'': : ¯''~~'': ': : ~-|'
> .|: ,: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|
> .'|: \: : : : : : : : -,_-~~--~--_: : : |
> ..|: \: : : : : : : : : : : :-------~: : : : : |
> ..|: :''-,: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|
> ..',: : :''-, : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,'
> | : : : : : : : : :_ : : : : : : : : : : ,-'
> |: : : : : : : : : : '''~----------~'': :,'
> ._|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|
> .-''. '-,_: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,'
> ,-''. . . . . '''~-_: : : : : : : : : : : :,-'''-
> &#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9604;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9617;&#9617;
> &#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9604;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
> &#9600;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600;



That is a real man.


----------



## Mattmc74

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Chris got fucked off at Zimbloth after Zimbloth was caught talking shit about Mike Sherman in PMs addressed to people looking at ordering Sherman customs (presumably to try and convince them not to and to instead order a guitar from him), and there was a big argument on mg.org - combined with the fact that Zimbloth has been caught price gouging people endlessly was enough to get him banned by a mod who's on both boards.



 Wow!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Scar Symmetry said:


>



just in case people didn't get the message first time round.


----------



## Brendan G

Scar Symmetry said:


> just in case people didn't get the message first time round.


How could one miss such a glorious smiley wall of death?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Brendan G said:


> How could one miss such a glorious smiley wall of death?



Did someone say wall of death?


----------



## Randy

Woah... Caliban?


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> and more



Someone buy this man a plane ticket to New Jersey!


----------



## Groff

foudelapouiiiii!!!!


----------



## Groff

I've got balls of steel


----------



## Randy

I'd like to... poop in there if, that's okay with you...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> Someone buy this man a plane ticket to New Jersey!



oh you essex girl you...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;
&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184; Groff &#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;copy an paste
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; Ur Gayfish!!! `&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;if you think Groff is Gayfish!
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;.


----------



## sethh

i see, thanks dudes. i just has a panic attack there for a second.

guess this thread is pretty much about randomness?

here i go then: 707 sksksap923203 JMMMMMMMMMMMMMM A AAAAA LLL32u+131 i&#252;wo&#220; O&#220;WE)"(U#?!(#?~"! 1!!!!!!!!!!! w00000000000000000000todj0sdia0343j< vmm3888


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


> I've got balls of steel


----------



## PlagueX1

I..I..I..I.....Balls of steel.

WHEN WILL DUKE NUKEM FOREVER BE OUT, GIANT FAIL.


----------



## Swippity Swappity

This is a good thread.


----------



## Randy

_It's a dick trapped in a pipe... eaten by an alligator in the middle of the night._


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> _It's a dick trapped in a pipe... eaten by an alligator in the middle of the night._



Don't you hate it when that happens?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> Don't you hate it when that happens?


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>



[action=Zepp88] begins drinking heavily.[/action]


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] begins drinking heavily.[/action]



You'll be an even easier target then...


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> You'll be an even easier target then...



The less I fight the less it will hurt, the drunker I am the less I will care.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> The less I fight the less it will hurt, the drunker I am the less I will care.


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>



[action=Zepp88] applies the ether....[/action]


----------



## thebhef

How do people even bump those old threads?


----------



## Zepp88

They search for a topic, find a thread, post in the thread, the thread bumps.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Bump.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## thebhef




----------



## thebhef

:chris:


----------



## Zepp88

Bumping is fun.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

So is raping.


----------



## thebhef

raping is really just an agressive form of bumping, as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> So is raping.


----------



## thebhef

:rape:


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


> raping is really just an agressive form of bumping, as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Its not rape, its surprise sex.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## thebhef

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>



I still respect him, because he's original.


----------



## Zepp88

i feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel you



in my mind


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

im going to punch you in the face zepp


----------



## Zepp88

Stealthtastic said:


> im going to punch you in the face zepp


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

im still going to punch you in the face zepp


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 1,140
User Name	Posts
Zepp88	218
playstopause	143
thebhef	84
leandroab	76
E Lucevan Le Stelle	70
chaosxcomplex	57
74n4LL0	46
hufschmid	42
PlagueX1	41
MFB	31
Groff	31
Demoniac	30
The Dark Wolf	29
DrakkarTyrannis	22
guitarbuilder93	17
ShadyDavey	16
The Atomic Ass	15
vampiregenocide	13
Scar Symmetry	13
liamh	13
Stealthtastic	10
Randy	10
g3rmanium	8
xXxPriestessxXx	7
djpharoah	7
G0DLESSENDEAVOR	6
Mattmc74	5
arktan	5
D-EJ915	5
stuh84	4
TheSixthWheel	4
auxioluck	4
asmegin_slayer	4
sethh	3
Unknown Doodl3.2	3
ZeroSignal	3
Benjo230	3
Wi77iam	3
Spondus	3
AeonSolus	2
Seedawakener	2
sami	2
Johann	2
Sroth Saraiel	2
forelander	2
petereanima	2
HighGain510	2
HAUCH	2
Harry	2
Bobby	2
oompa	1
Marv Attaxx	1
TimSE	1
Giamatti	1
SOD_Nightmare	1
Mattayus	1
Brendan G	1
Piro	1
Uber Mega	1
Cadavuh	1
Aaron	1
Snorelax	1
troyguitar	1
Apophis	1


----------



## Zepp88

bitchfist


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Zepp sux


----------



## Zepp88

Edit Tags Tags
and also la, and apparently no balls, celiak: no wang at all, elucevanlestelle is sexy, f is for fun!, foudelapouiii, happy in the pants, i <3 elucevanlestelle, i want elucevanlestelle, jj's special sauce, no mommy no!!!!, powered by cocaine!!!, stealthtastic is the best, stealthtasticisthebest


----------



## Zepp88

foudelapouiiii!!!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

what are you trying to say?


----------



## Zepp88

Stealthtastic said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

djpharoah said:


> It is back on the following conditions.
> 
> 1) No Porn pictures/content/links/download/etc.
> 2) No NSFW pictures/content/links/download/etc.
> 3) No Pissing Matches/racism
> 4) Follows Majority of OT Rules
> 
> If you break one of the rules above - its sleepy time. Also if you post shit outside this thread - its sleepy time.
> 
> By posting in this thread you agree to the above. Please *REPORT* any posts that break the above rules.


----------



## Zepp88

Stealthtastic said:


> First post is all mine


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> seriously?




Yes.


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Edit Tags Tags
> and also la, and apparently no balls, celiak: no wang at all, elucevanlestelle is sexy, f is for fun!, foudelapouiii, happy in the pants, i <3 elucevanlestelle, i want elucevanlestelle, jj's special sauce, no mommy no!!!!, powered by cocaine!!!, stealthtastic is the best, stealthtasticisthebest



That's nonsense.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Never happend no idea what you're talking about man...


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> That's nonsense.



I know, isn't it delightful?


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> I know, isn't it delightful?



I guess so, but it's a bit odd, this, elucevanlestelle is sexy


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> I guess so, but it's a bit odd, this, elucevanlestelle is sexy



Well, you know, he has a stalker on the forum, someone wants the mans nuts you see.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Stealthtastic said:


> First post is all mine





D-EJ915 said:


> seriously?





Stealthtastic said:


> yes


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Well, you know, he has a stalker on the forum, someone wants the mans nuts you see.



Ahhh.....makes sense then.


I accuse Stealthtastic.


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Ahhh.....makes sense then.
> 
> 
> I accuse Stealthtastic.



Well, that's just fantastic.


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Well, that's just fantastic.



Quite, but it's better in a dress.


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Quite, but it's better in a dress.



What?


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> What?



Nothing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

oh wow


----------



## Zepp88

Time to install updates for the computer.



I shall return.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Go away gypsy.


----------



## Zepp88

Done.


----------



## AeonSolus

Not.


----------



## Zepp88

AeonSolus said:


> Not.


----------



## PlagueX1

if you like peniscoladas


----------



## Zepp88

Today, 08:45 PM #1168
PlagueX1
..... Infection



Join Date: Apr 2008
Location: Michigan
Posts: 412

Real Name: Travis
Main Seven: C7 Hellraiser FR
Rig: Mesa DR Roadster

Thanked: 6


if you like peniscoladas

Oh Noes!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Stop spamming the thread guys!


----------



## thebhef

No guff. the threadspam is so LAM


----------



## thebhef

fo realz


----------



## Zepp88

Stealthtastic said:


> Stop spamming the thread guys!



danglies


----------



## thebhef

Zepp88 said:


> danglies



+1


----------



## AeonSolus

No thanks, i like Pussyshakes


----------



## thebhef

Pussyrakes


----------



## Zepp88

Time to mess with databases again...


----------



## thebhef

I know, they're SO asking for it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Zepp88 said:


> Today, 08:45 PM #1168
> PlagueX1
> ..... Infection
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2008
> Location: Michigan
> Posts: 412
> 
> Real Name: Travis
> Main Seven: C7 Hellraiser FR
> Rig: Mesa DR Roadster
> 
> Thanked: 6
> 
> 
> if you like peniscoladas
> 
> Oh Noes!





PlagueX1 said:


> if you like peniscoladas





Zepp88 said:


>





AeonSolus said:


> Not.





Zepp88 said:


> Done.





Stealthtastic said:


> Go away gypsy.





Zepp88 said:


> Time to install updates for the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> I shall return.





Stealthtastic said:


> oh wow





Zepp88 said:


> Nothing.



ø¸¨°º¤ø¸¸ø¤º°¨¸ø¤º°¨
¨°º¤ø¸ Zeppø¤º°¨copy an paste
¸ø¤º°¨ Ur Gayfish!!! `°º¤ø¸if you think Zepp is Gayfish!
¸ø¤º°¨¸ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø.


----------



## thebhef

&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;
&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184; Zepp&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;copy an paste
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; Ur Gayfish!!! `&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;if you think Zepp is Gayfish!
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Correction.

&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;
&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184; Zepp &#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;copy an paste
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; Ur Gayfish!!! `&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;if you KNOW Zepp is Gayfish!
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;.


----------



## Zepp88

God damn Neo Office Base sucks...I need Microsoft Access.























Also, fuck you guys


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

See i knew it


----------



## AeonSolus

Zepp88 said:


> Also, fuck you guys



Awww, Fuck you too


----------



## thebhef

I'm a male fish.


----------



## AeonSolus

thebhef said:


> I'm a male fish.



And your point is?


----------



## Zepp88

Somebody buy me FileMaker Pro, that would be awesome thanks.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Woah woah WOAH..hold the fuck up. E Lucevan........Bitch did you steal my Heterapist?...


*Drakkar prepares to get "ethnic" in 3....2....."

BITCH DON'T YOU EVER USE MY SHIT...IT IS MINE...MINE! DO YOU UNDERSTAND? NEXT TIME I CATCH YOU USING MY SHIT I'LL BE KNEE DEEP IN EUROPEAN ASS. I'LL PUT MY FOOT SO FAR IN YOUR ASS YOU'LL BE CHARGING ME RENT.

*BITCH I KEEPS IT REA'!!*



Now...come give Daddy some sugar and maybe I'll forget


----------



## playstopause

Bonsoir.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Bonsoir.



Hell yeah!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Hell yeah!



Hello there, forum spy!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Hello there, forum spy!



How are ya?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> How are ya?



Ok, I guess.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Ok, I guess.



Damn.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Damn.



This, is a banane.--->


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> This, is a banane.--->



For sure, it is.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> For sure, it is.



Hollysh*t!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Hey Groff.......wassup babe...wit yo sexy ass....


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Hollysh*t!



Well said.


----------



## playstopause

_anybody out there?_


----------



## PlagueX1

no


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

So ok then!


----------



## playstopause

Let's go crazy.


----------



## PlagueX1

fook that shit bizatch 

house is on


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

playstopause said:


> Let's go crazy.



Let's get nuts

Look for the purple banana till they put us in the truck

LET'S GO!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## playstopause

Awesomeness!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Awesomeness!



Pure evil!


----------



## PlagueX1

sexy guitar to man love


----------



## playstopause

That's what it is, I guess.


----------



## PlagueX1

i sure hope so


----------



## playstopause

Like I said before : for sure.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

l


g


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

wee!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

WOO!


----------



## PlagueX1

NO MOMMY NO


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

NO DADDY PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*smack*


----------



## PlagueX1

*THE FUDGE SON?*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Me and Tim, a huntin' we went
Met three whores in a tent
They was many and we was few
So I bucked one
And Timbuktu


----------



## PlagueX1

*O** O
 ___
*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

AH! LICK IT CHILE...LICK IT


I DON'T KNOW HOOOOOOOOW


----------



## PlagueX1

Don't worry you'll come to enjoy it in time.


----------



## Bound

o shit, i didn't even notice the return of this


----------



## Bound

wheres germanium?


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

E!


----------



## Bound

weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bound

who won the last one anyways?


----------



## Bound

and la


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Three men got in a tub, they all felt jolly and jolly got out


----------



## Bound

and e


----------



## Bound

and E!


----------



## PlagueX1

Stealthtastic said:


> Three men got in a tub, they all felt jolly and jolly got out


----------



## Bound

three men got in a tub and gave each other a scrub


----------



## Bound

a scrub on the nub


----------



## Bound

scrub a dub dub


----------



## Bound

scrub a dub, scrub on a nub


----------



## PlagueX1

*Cyclobenzaprine*

*): 
*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

For anyone who cares. My cousin is Jean Hill from John Waters' Desperate Living...no lie


----------



## Bound

NT!


----------



## Bound

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> For anyone who cares. My cousin is Jean Hill from John Waters' Desperate Living...no lie



Id hit it


----------



## Bound

PlagueX1 said:


> *Cyclobenzaprine*
> 
> *):
> *



yes please


----------



## Bound

[email protected]@@@@


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Bound said:


> Id hit it



She used to do those naked fat chick cards you'd see at Spencer's Gifts. She did all that kind of stuff. She's a fucking wacko. Now you know where I get it


----------



## PlagueX1

Bound said:


> yes please



nah, do not want.


----------



## Bound

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> She used to do those naked fat chick cards you'd see at Spencer's Gifts. She did all that kind of stuff. She's a fucking wacko. Now you know where I get it



I want to see that naked cards so I can hit it in my imagination.


----------



## Bound

PlagueX1 said:


> nah, do not want.



i like many things in pill form......


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Watch desperate living. She's naked in there. With mink stole munching away at her..goodtimes.


----------



## PlagueX1

Bound said:


> i like many things in pill form......



I have one sitting in front of me right now, I guess they make you mega tired, like worse than sleeping medicine tired lol, also relaxing too i heard idk. Their called mellow yellows lol ++ so do i...so do i, pain pillzzzz <3

edit: took it lol


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I LIKE


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I lika ta do da cha cha


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

GYPSY!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

SHE KILL I DIE


----------



## daybean

im in


----------



## daybean

and out


----------



## Scar Symmetry

shake it all about


----------



## wannabguitarist

Zepp88 said:


> So....what's the story on Zimbo getting the banhammer? Somebody PM me...



I'm curious too, did it have anything to do with what was being discussed on mg?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

wannabguitarist said:


> I'm curious too, did it have anything to do with what was being discussed on mg?



yes

also

ø&#8222;¸¨°º¤ø&#8222;¸¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨
¨°º¤ø&#8222;¸ Zepp &#8222;ø¤º°¨copy an paste
¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨ Ur Gayfish!!! `°º¤ø&#8222;¸if you KNOW Zepp is Gayfish!
¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø&#8222;.


----------



## AeonSolus

And do the hockiepockie


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

i seem to have 3 admirers in the tags now


----------



## ShadyDavey

Good Morning.

Hope everyone either slept well or were pleasantly engaged in other non-vertical nocturnal activities


----------



## AeonSolus

We all stared at this thread...for hours...LOOK AT THE PAGE COUNT


----------



## ShadyDavey

I try not to look at the page count or it would convince me to spam more and I think thats a bad thing


----------



## arktan

sp&#228;m


----------



## ShadyDavey

arktan said:


> späm



*Customer:
Morning,

Waitress:
Morning.

Customer:
What have you got?

Waitress:
Well, there's egg and bacon,
egg sausage and bacon
Egg and spam
Egg, bacon and spam
Egg, bacon, sausage and spam
Spam, bacon, sausage and spam
Spam, egg, spam, spam, bacon and spam
Spam, sausage, spam, spam, spam, bacon, spam tomato and spam
Spam, spam, spam, egg and spam
Spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, baked beans, spam, spam, spam and spam. 

(Choir: Spam! Spam! Spam! Spam! Lovely Spam! Lovely Spam!)

Or Lobster Thermidor aux crevettes with a mornay sauce 
served in a provencale manner with shallots and aubergines
garnished with truffle pate, brandy and a fried egg on top and spam.

Wife:
Have you got anything without spam?

Waitress:
Well, the spam, eggs, sausage and spam
That's not got much spam in it

Wife:
I don't want any spam!

Customer:
Why can't she have eggs, bacon, spam and sausage?

Wife:
That's got spam in it!

Customer:
Hasn't got much spam in it as spam, eggs, sausage and spam has it?

(Choir: Spam! Spam! Spam!...)

Wife:
Could you do me eggs, bacon, spam and sausage without the spam, then?

Waitress:
Iiiiiiiiiiiich!!

Wife:
What do you mean 'Iiiiiiiiiich'? I don't like spam!

(Choir: Lovely spam! Wonderful spam!)

Waitress (to choir):
Shut up!

(Choir: Lovely spam! Wonderful spam!)

Waitress:
Shut Up! Bloody Vikings!
You can't have egg, bacon, spam and sausage without the spam.

Wife:
I don't like spam!

Customer:
Shush dear, don't have a fuss. I'll have your spam. I love it,
I'm having spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, baked beans,
spam, spam, spam, and spam!

(Choir: Spam! Spam! Spam! Spam! Lovely spam! Wonderful spam!)

Waitress:
Shut Up!! Baked beans are off.

Customer:
Well, could I have her spam instead of the baked beans then?

Waitress:
You mean spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam,
spam and spam?

Choir (intervening):
Spam! Spam! Spam! Spam!
Lovely spam! Wonderful spam!
Spam spa-a-a-a-a-am spam spa-a-a-a-a-am spam.
Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam! Lovely spam!
Spam spam spam spam! 
*​


----------



## Bound

The 250 is really turning into a different monster then the 100k


----------



## Bound

me likes


----------



## Bound

but it needs more E


----------



## Bound

and la


----------



## Bound

and NT


----------



## Bound

and sometimes no MF'n T


----------



## Bound

i just saw the powered by cocaine tag


----------



## Bound

I lol'ed


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

E!


----------



## arktan

The tags!

"drakkar's a rapist" 

"no mommy no!!!" 

and my favorite "powered by cocaine" which describes the content in this thread fairly well.


----------



## Bound

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> E!



yes!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I DIE


----------



## Mattmc74

Trogdor


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

BURNINATING ALL THE PEOPLE
IN THE THATCHED ROOF COTTAGES!!!
THATCHED ROOF COTTAGES!!!!

AND TROGDOR COMES IN THE NIIIIIIIIIIGHT!!


----------



## sami

&#9787;/ \&#9787;
/&#9612;_-_&#9612;\
/ \_ / \


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeee!


----------



## sami

> &#9787;/ \&#9787;
> /&#9612;--_&#9612;\
> / \_ / \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Jimmeh got ribs
Jimmeh got steak
Jimmeh wanna piece a'yo choklate cake

Jimmeh got soul
Jimmeh got soul
Jimmeh got
Jimmeh got
Jimmeh got SOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUULLL!


----------



## sami

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> BURNINATING
> 
> 
> DrakkarTyrannis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL
> 
> 
> DrakkarTyrannis said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE
> 
> 
> DrakkarTyrannis said:
> 
> 
> 
> PEOPLE
> 
> 
> DrakkarTyrannis said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN
> 
> 
> DrakkarTyrannis said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE
> 
> 
> DrakkarTyrannis said:
> 
> 
> 
> THATCHED ROOF
> 
> 
> DrakkarTyrannis said:
> 
> 
> 
> COTTAGES!!!
> 
> 
> DrakkarTyrannis said:
> 
> 
> 
> THATCHED
> 
> 
> DrakkarTyrannis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROOF
> 
> 
> DrakkarTyrannis said:
> 
> 
> 
> COTTAGES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Homosexual snack brigade? wtf


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

ghjgh


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

jghjghjghjghjg


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

tytytyt?


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

HIT THE DECK!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Don't know why..but in a bizarro world way this is almost hot


----------



## playstopause

^

Too much information.


----------



## playstopause

Lucevan?


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiii!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Don't know why..but in a bizarro world way this is almost hot



Thats just disturbing!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

You think that's bad?


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> foudelapouiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>



OMG


----------



## Groff

...I do cocaine


----------



## Groff

KA-KA-KA-KA YEAH!


----------



## Groff

I woke up, with a clowns hand in my pants. Yeah, that's what I did today.


----------



## Groff

I AM ZE TRUMPETS!!


----------



## 74n4LL0

Groff said:


> OMG


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

That goes for you Groff


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## sami

asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdf


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Mattmc74 said:


>


----------



## ShadyDavey




----------



## Randy

Metal just got *gay!*


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Randy said:


> Metal just got *gay!*


----------



## sami

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>


----------



## AeonSolus




----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> wheres germanium?



Here. 



Bound said:


> E!



E.

E!


----------



## Konfyouzd

wait... what the hell is going on?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## g3rmanium

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Konfyouzd

what's the point of this thread? i'm a bit befuddled...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> what's the point of this thread? i'm a bit befuddled...



That's what she said....OH!


----------



## Konfyouzd

dammit...


----------



## playstopause

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

no entiendo q est&#225; pasando mmmkay???


----------



## playstopause

There is no point to this thread.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> There is no point to this thread.



Even my mom knows this.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Even my mom knows this.



For sure shes does...


----------



## Konfyouzd

ahh i see...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## playstopause

OH HELLO THERE FORUM SPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW ARE YOU TODAY? :WAVEY:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> no entiendo q está pasando mmmbein???



Fixed


----------



## playstopause

Lettuce fuck*ng fail!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

In the words of Lil' Kim

I used to be scared of the dick


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Lettuce fuck*ng fail!



This a sad thing.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

F is for fun!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> OH HELLO THERE FORUM SPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW ARE YOU TODAY? :WAVEY:



T'as manqu&#233; la chanson paillarde dans le thread fran&#231;ais


----------



## playstopause

weee!


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


> T'as manqué la chanson paillarde dans le thread français



*OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause

ok, that's it for now..........


----------



## playstopause

For now only.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.

NT?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Fish with titties......Titty Fish


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Fixed



very nice...


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> For now only.



 :evil


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> :evil



 y en a qui sont en forme ce soir


----------



## Konfyouzd

hufschmid said:


> T'as manqué la chanson paillarde dans le thread français




nonsense! poppycock, even...


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> Ge.
> 
> NT?



HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


E!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> nonsense! poppycock, even...



What does a puppy's wang have to do with anything?


----------



## Konfyouzd

i fart in your general direction... as i bite my thumb at you!


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> Ge.
> 
> NT?



Ladies and gents, I present to you the master of the original 100k thread.


----------



## stuh84

Groff said:


> I woke up, with a clowns hand in my pants. Yeah, that's what I did today.



I'M A ROCK AND ROLL CLOWN CHI CHI CHI YEAAYERRR


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> i fart in your general direction... as i bite my thumb at you!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Ladies and gents, I present to you the master of the original 100k thread.


----------



## playstopause

Ok, bye-bye now.


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>








oh yes i did...


----------



## Bobby

w00t sold my blackout equiped m207 for $375 on craigslist.

Party at my place!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> oh yes i did...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bobby said:


> w00t sold my blackout equiped m207 for $375 on craigslist.
> 
> Party at my place!



i'll bring beer and bitches...


----------



## MFB

you're all flaming homosexuals


----------



## Bobby

Konfyouzd said:


> i'll bring beer and bitches...



Red stripe and Camo silver ice FTW!


----------



## MFB

I wanted those Blackouts!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Dolemite>You


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bobby said:


> Red stripe and Camo silver ice FTW!


----------



## MFB

Blackula > Dolemite


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Dolemite>You



good god...





Sho Nuff > All


----------



## MFB

Konfyouzd said:


> god is good...



fix'd


----------



## Bobby

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Dolemite>You



Holy fuck I don't know what to say.


----------



## MFB

Looks like Carl Weathers with a (bigger) fro


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bobby said:


> Holy fuck I don't know what to say.



wax on... wax off...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Blacula is the shit


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Blacula is the shit



it's things like this that make me sad to be a black man...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Well this should make you happy again. Damn I'm gay and I STILL want some of that


----------



## Konfyouzd

some of that? i want ALL of that...


----------



## Seedawakener

Melodifestival p&#229; s&#246;dra latin...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

C'mon..Blaxplotation movie with zombies? How could I not love this movie? 





And She's in it


----------



## MFB

Mmmm, nothing like a lil brown sugar


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MFB said:


> Mmmm, nothing like a lil brown sugar



Yeah....tell me about it


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> C'mon..Blaxplotation movie with zombies? How could I not love this movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And She's in it



That is one fine piece of woman...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Alright..I'm tired of the women in this thread..it's sick I tell you...SICK


----------



## Konfyouzd

equally sick...

EDIT: actually... just plain sick. the above comment suggests that i find attractive women sick... lapse in judgement.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Yeah...that's not exactly what I had in mind


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Ladies and gents, I present to you the master of the original 100k thread.



 E. 

lol

...and apparently no E.


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah...that's not exactly what I had in mind








better?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

There. Much better.



Konfyouzd said:


> better?



Um..no..still way off


----------



## Konfyouzd

you really do like the chocolate


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## MFB

F!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> you really do like the chocolate



Hell yeah. That or nothin...sorry


----------



## Konfyouzd

nice


----------



## MFB

No white chocolate in the mix?


----------



## Konfyouzd

white chocolate?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MFB said:


> No white chocolate in the mix?



On VERY rare occasion..but usually? No..no thanks



Konfyouzd said:


> white chocolate?



WTF is that?


----------



## Konfyouzd

^   

that's gangsta!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Well now..I'll see you one "thug" and raise you a real one.






GodDAMN I need to move to texas.....


----------



## Konfyouzd

"Stop... Collaborate and LISTEN"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

You win....I need to go vomit


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well now..I'll see you one "thug" and raise you a real one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodDAMN I need to move to texas.....



i know nothing about thugs... i grew up in the suburbs...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You win....I need to go vomit



muhahahahahahahaha


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

E!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Q...?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> i know nothing about thugs... i grew up in the suburbs...



Lol. So did I, but close relatives on the other side of the tracks keep me posted. If it wasn't for the grinding poverty, drivebys, gangwars, high crime, cockroaches, and drugs it wouldn't be so bad if homeboy there was around


----------



## Konfyouzd

hehe... that's a lot of negatives there...







i dunno why i laughed at this... it just makes me happy for some reason.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

restringing 5 guitars is boring


----------



## Konfyouzd

and this



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> restringing 5 guitars is boring



then restring 6...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Konfyouzd said:


> and this
> 
> 
> 
> then restring 6...



no!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Konfyouzd

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> no!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> no!


----------



## Konfyouzd

^  i literally cracked up when i saw that. ppl at work think i'm crazy.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Now this is a story, all about how my life got flipped - turned upside down,
And i'd like to take a minute,
just sit right there,
I'll tell you howI became the prince of a town called Bel-Air

In West Philadelphia,
born an' raised,
on the playground is where i spent mosta my days,
Chillin out, maxin', relaxin' all cool,
An' all shootin some B-ball outside of the school,
When a couple o' guys who were up to no good,
Started makin' trouble in my neighbourhood,
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared,
She said 'You're movin with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air!'

I begged and pleaded with her day after day,but
she packed my suitcase and sent me on my way
She gave me a kiss and then she gave me my ticket
I put my walkman on and saig 'I&#180;d might as well kickin'
First class, 'Yo, this is bad' drinkin orange juice out of a champange glass
'Is this what the people of Bel Air live like?'
'Hmm.. this might be allright!'
The way I&#180;d hear the percy, boots white and all
I had to sit as I have a place of they just in this school cat
'I don&#180;t think so', 'I see what i get there'
I hope they&#180;re prepared for the Prince of Bel Air!

Well I, tha plain land and when I came out
there was a dude look like a cop standin' there with my name out
'I ain&#180;t trying to get arrested yet, 'I just got here'
I sprang with the quickness like light has disappeared

I whistled for a cab and when i came near,
The license plate said 'Fresh',
And had dice in the mirror,
If anything i could say that this cab was rare,
But I thought 'Nah, forget it - Yo, home to Bel-Air!'

I pulled up to the house at bout seven or eight,
I yelled to the cabbie 'Yo home, smell ya later!'
I looked at my kingdom,
I was finally there!
To sit on my throne as the prince of Bel-Air!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Konfyouzd

vampiregenocide said:


> Now this is a story, all about how my life got flipped - turned upside down,
> And i'd like to take a minute,
> just sit right there,
> I'll tell you howI became the prince of a town called Bel-Air
> 
> In West Philadelphia,
> born an' raised,
> on the playground is where i spent mosta my days,
> Chillin out, maxin', relaxin' all cool,
> An' all shootin some B-ball outside of the school,
> When a couple o' guys who were up to no good,
> Started makin' trouble in my neighbourhood,
> I got in one little fight and my mom got scared,
> She said 'You're movin with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air!'
> 
> I begged and pleaded with her day after day,but
> she packed my suitcase and sent me on my way
> She gave me a kiss and then she gave me my ticket
> I put my walkman on and saig 'I´d might as well kickin'
> First class, 'Yo, this is bad' drinkin orange juice out of a champange glass
> 'Is this what the people of Bel Air live like?'
> 'Hmm.. this might be allright!'
> The way I´d hear the percy, boots white and all
> I had to sit as I have a place of they just in this school cat
> 'I don´t think so', 'I see what i get there'
> I hope they´re prepared for the Prince of Bel Air!
> 
> Well I, tha plain land and when I came out
> there was a dude look like a cop standin' there with my name out
> 'I ain´t trying to get arrested yet, 'I just got here'
> I sprang with the quickness like light has disappeared
> 
> I whistled for a cab and when i came near,
> The license plate said 'Fresh',
> And had dice in the mirror,
> If anything i could say that this cab was rare,
> But I thought 'Nah, forget it - Yo, home to Bel-Air!'
> 
> I pulled up to the house at bout seven or eight,
> I yelled to the cabbie 'Yo home, smell ya later!'
> I looked at my kingdom,
> I was finally there!
> To sit on my throne as the prince of Bel-Air!



epic win


----------



## PlagueX1

FLEXERIL IS A F'N HORRIBLE DRUG, DO NOT TAKE. It feels like i have a horrible depression i've never felt before this morning, i feel like a zombie thats just here. Absolutely horrid. **rant**

But Konfyouzd's avatar makes me feel better.


----------



## Konfyouzd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxm1WUYTpso



PlagueX1 said:


> FLEXERIL IS A F'N HORRIBLE DRUG, DO NOT TAKE. It feels like i have a horrible depression i've never felt before this morning, i feel like a zombie thats just here. Absolutely horrid. **rant**



cannabis...?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## PlagueX1

Konfyouzd said:


> cannabis...?



God I wish. Hot tub or something sounds good now too.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>


----------



## Randy

PlagueX1 said:


> FLEXERIL IS A F'N HORRIBLE DRUG, DO NOT TAKE. It feels like i have a horrible depression i've never felt before this morning, i feel like a zombie thats just here. Absolutely horrid. **rant**


----------



## Konfyouzd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LDkJfbyVTs

this kid is a douche... do NOT invite him to your birthday party.

none of the videos i try to put up work using the "youtubevid" thingy... what up with that?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>



C'mon wit it then...I got the right fit fo' da tight fit


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sometimes...I wonder if its all worth fighting for.


----------



## Zepp88

4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## PlagueX1

Randy said:


>



That would be so much cooler being like that though. (zombie survival thread reminds me of)


----------



## Konfyouzd

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>



hil-dog has a phat booty... 



Zepp88 said:


> 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42



are you morpheus?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Konfyouzd

F.


----------



## g3rmanium

O hai Mike


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> hil-dog has a phat booty...









Now THAT is a phat booty


----------



## Konfyouzd

oh my jesus... that makes me happy in so many ways...


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> are you morpheus?



4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> O hai Mike



Hallo Johann 

Wie gehts?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zepp88 said:


> 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42



i knew it was you...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

This is what happen's when you play too much Call of Duty with your "clan"




"BOOM-HEADSHOT!!"
Actor for online sitcom purepwnage.
Charactor played by Joel Gardiner, a.k.a. FPS Doug.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42



108


----------



## Randy

Hey Mike, what do you think about vegetables?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

You're just a sorry sack of tangerine bitch


----------



## Konfyouzd

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> This is what happen's when you play too much Call of Duty with your "clan"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "BOOM-HEADSHOT!!"
> Actor for online sitcom purepwnage.
> Charactor played by Joel Gardiner, a.k.a. FPS Doug.



Epic fail...?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Zepp88 said:


> 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42



:O WE MUST GO BAK TO ZE ISLAND1!1


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> 108


Exactly.



Randy said:


> Hey Mike, what do you think about vegetables?



They're swell.


----------



## Zepp88

vampiregenocide said:


> :O WE MUST GO BAK TO ZE ISLAND1!1



Yes we do.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Konfyouzd said:


> Epic fail...?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zepp88 said:


> They're swell.



i concur...



Konfyouzd said:


> i concur...



i, however, disagree... vehemently...


----------



## Zepp88

You are all fools.


----------



## Konfyouzd

anyone know the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow???


----------



## g3rmanium

...and apparently no balls.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Randy

Celiak is a fool.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> ...and apparently no balls.



Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 1,475 
User Name Posts 
Zepp88 249 
playstopause 208 
thebhef 91 
E Lucevan Le Stelle 80 
DrakkarTyrannis 77 
leandroab 76 
chaosxcomplex 57 
PlagueX1 57 
74n4LL0 49 
hufschmid 46 
Konfyouzd 41 
MFB 39 
Groff 36 
Demoniac 30 
The Dark Wolf 29 
Bound 28 
Stealthtastic 23 
g3rmanium 22 
ShadyDavey 20 
guitarbuilder93 17 
vampiregenocide 16 
The Atomic Ass 15 
Scar Symmetry 14 
liamh 13 
Randy 12 
Mattmc74 9 
AeonSolus 9 
sami 7 
djpharoah 7 
G0DLESSENDEAVOR 7 
xXxPriestessxXx 7 
arktan 7 
stuh84 5 
D-EJ915 5 
Bobby 5 
TheSixthWheel 4 
auxioluck 4 
asmegin_slayer 4 
Unknown Doodl3.2 3 
Seedawakener 3 
ZeroSignal 3 
Wi77iam 3 
Spondus 3 
Benjo230 3 
Johann 2 
Sroth Saraiel 2 
petereanima 2 
HAUCH 2 
Harry 2 
daybean 2 
forelander 2 
HighGain510 2 
Brendan G 1 
sethh 1 
Uber Mega 1 
Cadavuh 1 
Mattayus 1 
Snorelax 1 
troyguitar 1 
Piro 1 
Aaron 1 
wannabguitarist 1 
Marv Attaxx 1 
SOD_Nightmare 1 
TimSE 1 
Giamatti 1 
Apophis 1 
oompa 1


----------



## vampiregenocide

Konfyouzd said:


> anyone know the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow???



Over 9000mph.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

THIS THREAD IS MADE OUT OF PEOPLE!!! PPEEEEEEEEEOPLLLLLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHH!


----------



## Randy

TheHandofStone stole my wallet when we went to Jumpin' Jacks last month.


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Celiak is a fool.



No wang at all.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## vampiregenocide

*Bridgekeeper*: Hee hee heh. Stop. What&#8230; is your name?
*King Arthur*: It is &#8216;Arthur&#8217;, King of the Britons.
*Bridgekeeper*: What&#8230; is your quest?
*King Arthur*: To seek the Holy Grail.
*Bridgekeeper*: What&#8230; is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?
*King Arthur*: What do you mean? An African or European swallow?
*Bridgekeeper*: Huh? I&#8230; I don&#8217;t know that. [he is thrown over]
*Bridgekeeper*: Auuuuuuuugh.
*Sir Bedevere*: How do know so much about swallows?
*King Arthur*: Well, you have to know these things when you&#8217;re a king, you know.​


----------



## Konfyouzd

ladies and gentlemen... the world's ugliest baby...


----------



## Zepp88

vampiregenocide said:


> *Bridgekeeper*: Hee hee heh. Stop. What is your name?
> *King Arthur*: It is Arthur, King of the Britons.
> *Bridgekeeper*: What is your quest?
> *King Arthur*: To seek the Holy Grail.
> *Bridgekeeper*: What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?
> *King Arthur*: What do you mean? An African or European swallow?
> *Bridgekeeper*: Huh? I I dont know that. [he is thrown over]
> *Bridgekeeper*: Auuuuuuuugh.
> *Sir Bedevere*: How do know so much about swallows?
> *King Arthur*: Well, you have to know these things when youre a king, you know.​



mach 5


----------



## Randy

...the marble... in the oatmeal...


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> ladies and gentlemen... the world's ugliest baby...



That is creepy as hell, but only marginally uglier than the average baby.


----------



## Konfyouzd

i've got something in my front pocket for you...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Everyone in this thread....IS A MOLESTER


----------



## Randy

*M-m-m-m-MONSTER KILL!*


----------



## Konfyouzd

this is how i feel inside on a regular basis...


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

Kung-fu headdress.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E~

E..


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> this is how i feel inside on a regular basis...



I'd hate to be you.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E.
> 
> E~
> 
> E..



Q?


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## Konfyouzd

where's the beef???


----------



## Randy

*EPIC GLOMP!*

[action= ]BLURN![/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Q?


----------



## vampiregenocide

What do you call a man with cheese on his face?


----------



## g3rmanium

G.


----------



## Konfyouzd

c-c-c-c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker!!!!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

E!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## Konfyouzd

i rip and i rhyme! i rhyme and i rip!!!


----------



## Zepp88

vampiregenocide said:


> What do you call a man with cheese on his face?



Randy.


----------



## g3rmanium

E&#179;

lllllllllll


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zepp88 said:


> Randy.


----------



## g3rmanium

http://johannburkard.de

http://invx.com


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> http://johannburkard.de
> 
> http://invx.com



http://mwtremblay.com


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Randy




----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


>


----------



## vampiregenocide

Zepp88 said:


> Randy.



CHEEESSSEEE FAAACCEEE!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


>


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Randy.



*METHOS!!!! *


----------



## Konfyouzd

why???


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllllllll



llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllp


----------



## thebhef

Somewhere aboard the Battlestar Galactica is a room stuffed with little paper triangles.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Drakkar does not approve


----------



## Randy

Fuck the fruits.


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> *METHOS!!!! *



Lay off the meth Randy, it's bad for you.


----------



## thebhef

I just thought you guys should know.


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Fuck the fruits.



Pears are the best for that.


----------



## Zepp88

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 1,475 
User Name Posts 
Zepp88 249 
playstopause 208 
thebhef 91 
E Lucevan Le Stelle 80 
DrakkarTyrannis 77 
leandroab 76 
chaosxcomplex 57 
PlagueX1 57 
74n4LL0 49 
hufschmid 46 
Konfyouzd 41 
MFB 39 
Groff 36 
Demoniac 30 
The Dark Wolf 29 
Bound 28 
Stealthtastic 23 
g3rmanium 22 
ShadyDavey 20 
guitarbuilder93 17 
vampiregenocide 16 
The Atomic Ass 15 
Scar Symmetry 14 
liamh 13 
Randy 12 
Mattmc74 9 
AeonSolus 9 
sami 7 
djpharoah 7 
G0DLESSENDEAVOR 7 
xXxPriestessxXx 7 
arktan 7 
stuh84 5 
D-EJ915 5 
Bobby 5 
TheSixthWheel 4 
auxioluck 4 
asmegin_slayer 4 
Unknown Doodl3.2 3 
Seedawakener 3 
ZeroSignal 3 
Wi77iam 3 
Spondus 3 
Benjo230 3 
Johann 2 
Sroth Saraiel 2 
petereanima 2 
HAUCH 2 
Harry 2 
daybean 2 
forelander 2 
HighGain510 2 
Brendan G 1 
sethh 1 
Uber Mega 1 
Cadavuh 1 
Mattayus 1 
Snorelax 1 
troyguitar 1 
Piro 1 
Aaron 1 
wannabguitarist 1 
Marv Attaxx 1 
SOD_Nightmare 1 
TimSE 1 
Giamatti 1 
Apophis 1 
oompa 1


----------



## Konfyouzd

_*ándale!!!!! 
*_


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


> I just thought you guys should know.



We shouldn't, but that's okay.


----------



## thebhef

I'm not even to triple digits. I'm ashamed.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zepp88 said:


> We shouldn't, but that's okay.


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


> I'm not even to triple digits. I'm ashamed.



You should be.


----------



## thebhef

Zepp88 said:


> We shouldn't, but that's okay.



SOMEONE has to know.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Pears are the best for that.


----------



## vampiregenocide

This thread is Sean Paul approved.


----------



## thebhef

Zepp88 said:


> You should be.



I'm doing something approximating my best!


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> I'm not even to triple digits. I'm ashamed.



patience grasshopper


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

It's my belief that male sword swallowers are gay. You don't just up and stick a sword down your throat one day..so this had to be a gradual move. And what would you be doing, as a man, that involves long objects being inserted in the throat without choking?


I rest my case


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


>



I'm at work. This image is a red X. That is no good.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Randy said:


>




*fap fap fap*


----------



## Randy

We need Jonathan here.


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It's my belief that male sword swallowers are gay. You don't just up and stick a sword down your throat one day..so this had to be a gradual move. And what would you be doing, as a man, that involves long objects being inserted in the throat without choking?
> 
> 
> I rest my case



I agree. Do you have a gag reflex?


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> I'm at work. This image is a red X. That is no good.



It's Kip Winger with his taco meat hanging out.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> We need Jonathan here.



I agree. Do you have a gag reflex?


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


>



He has no gag reflex


----------



## thebhef

vampiregenocide said:


> This thread is Sean Paul approved.



This post is john paul approved.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> I agree. Do you have a gag reflex?



Yes.


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> It's Kip Winger with his taco meat hanging out.



Neither does he.


----------



## DaveCarter

Konfyouzd said:


>


----------



## Konfyouzd

festive, no?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zepp88 said:


> I agree. Do you have a gag reflex?



Yes I do. Only it's triggered by vanilla ice and brokencyde...other than that I'm fine


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> This post is john paul approved.



win


----------



## Randy

thebhef said:


> This post is john paul approved.


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> festive, no?



Festive, yes.


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Yes.



Ask Amanda


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Then





Now

Either way..I'd hit it...


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yes I do. Only it's triggered by vanilla ice and brokencyde...other than that I'm fine


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yes I do. Only it's triggered by vanilla ice and brokencyde...other than that I'm fine



Good to know.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


>



You just keep trying me.....you're about to get cut


----------



## vampiregenocide

i said a hip hop a hippie to the hippie
to the hip hip hop, you dont stop
a rockin to the bang bang boogy say upchuck the boogy,
to the rhythm of the boogity beat.

now what you hear is not a test--i'm rappin to the beat
and me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your feet
see i am wonder mike and i like to say hello
to the black, to the white, the red, and the brown, the purple and yellow
but first i gotta bang bang the boogie to the boogie
say up jump the boogie to the bang bang boogie
let's rock, you dont stop
rock the riddle that will make your body rock
well so far youve heard my voice but i brought two friends along
and next on the mike is my man hank
come on, hank, sing that song

check it out, i'm the c-a-s-an-the-o-v-a
and the rest is f-l-y
ya see i go by the code of the doctor of the mix
and these reasons i'll tell ya why
ya see i'm six foot one and i'm tons of fun
and i dress to a t
ya see i got more clothes than muhammad ali and i dress so viciously
i got bodyguards, i got two big cars
that definitely aint the wack
i got a lincoln continental and a sunroof cadillac
so after school, i take a dip in the pool
which really is on the wall
i got a color tv so i can see
the knicks play basketball
hear me talkin bout checkbooks, credit cards
more money than a sucker could ever spend
but i wouldnt give a sucker or a bum from the rucker
not a dime til i made it again
ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what)
ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin
drive off in a def oj
everybody go, hotel motel holiday inn
say if your girl starts actin up, then you take her friend
master gee, am I mellow
its on you so what you gonna do

well it's on n on n on on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
i said m-a-s, t-e-r, a g with a double e
i said i go by the unforgettable name
of the man they call the master gee
well, my name is known all over the world
by all the foxy ladies and the pretty girls
i'm goin down in history
as the baddest rapper there could ever be
now i'm feelin the highs and ya feelin the lows
the beat starts gettin into your toes
ya start poppin ya fingers and stompin your feet
and movin your body while youre sittin in your seat
and the damn ya start doin the freak
i said damn, right outta your seat
then ya throw your hands high in the air
ya rockin to the rhythm, shake your derriere
ya rockin to the beat without a care
with the sureshot m.c.s for the affair
now, im not as tall as the rest of the gang
but i rap to the beat just the same
i dot a little face and a pair of brown eyes
all im here to do ladies is hypnotize
singin on n n on n on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
singin on n n on n on on n on
like a hot buttered a pop da pop da pop dibbie dibbie
pop da pop pop ya dont dare stop
come alive yall gimme what ya got
i guess by now you can take a hunch
and find that i am the baby of the bunch
'but that's okay i still keep in stride
cause all i'm here to do is just wiggle your behind
singin on n n on n on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
singin on n n on n on on n on
rock rock yall throw it on the floor
im gonna freak ya here im gonna feak ya there
im gonna move you outta this atmosphere
cause im one of a kind and ill shock your mind
ill put t-t-tickets in your behind
i said 1-2-3-4, come on girls get on the floor
a-come alive, yall a-gimme what ya got
cause im guaranteed to make you rock
i said 1-2-3-4 tell me wonder mike what are you waitin for?

i said a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
the hip hip hop, a you dont stop
the rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie
to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat
skiddlee beebop a we rock a scoobie doo
and guess what america we love you
cause ya rock and ya roll with so much soul
you could rock till you're a hundred and one years old
i dont mean to brag i dont mean to boast
but we like hot butter on our breakfast toast
rock it up baby bubbah
baby bubbah to the boogie da bang bang da boogie
to the beat beat, its so unique
come on everybody and dance to the beat

i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie
to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop
a rock on, pretty bubba to the boogity bang, bang,
the boogie to the boogity beat.

i said i cant wait til the end of the week
when im rappin to the rhythm of a groovy beat
and attempt to raise your body heat
just blow your mind so that you cant speak
and do a thing but a rock and shuffle your feet
and let it change up to a dance called the freak
and when ya finally do come in to your rhythmic beat
rest a little while so ya dont get weak
i know a man named hank
he has more rhymes than a serious bank
so come on hank sing that song
to the rhythm of the boogie da bang bang da bong

well, im imp the dimp the ladies pimp
the women fight for my delight
but im the grandmaster with the three mcs
that shock the house for the young ladies
and when you come inside, into the front
you do the freak, spank, and do the bump
and when the sucker mcs try to prove a point

we're treacherous trio, we're the serious joint
a from sun to sun and from day to day
i sit down and write a brand new rhyme
because they say that miracles never cease
i've created a devastating masterpiece
i'm gonna rock the mike til you cant resist
everybody, i say it goes like this
well i was comin home late one dark afternoon
a reporter stopped me for a interview
she said she's heard stories and she's heard fables
that i'm vicious on the mike and the turntables
this young reporter i did adore
so i rocked a vicious rhyme like i never did before
she said damn fly guy im in love with you
the casanova legend must have been true
i said by the way baby what's your name
said i go by the name of lois lane
and you could be my boyfiend you surely can
just let me quit my boyfriend called superman
i said he's a fairy i do suppoose
flyin through the air in pantyhose
he may be very sexy or even cute
but he looks like a sucker in a blue and red suit
i said you need a man who's got finesse
and his whole name across his chest
he may be able to fly all through the night
but can he rock a party til the early light
he cant satisfy you with his little worm
but i can bust you out with my super sperm
i go do it, i go do it, i go do it, do it , do it
an i'm here an i'm there i'm big bang hank, im everywhere
just throw your hands up in the air
and party hardy like you just dont care
let's do it dont stop yall a tick a tock yall you dont stop
go hotel motel what you gonna do today(say what)
im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spank drive off in a def oj
everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
you say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friend
i say skip, dive, what can i say
i cant fit em all inside my oj
so i just take half and bust them out
i give the rest to master gee so he could shock the house

it was twelve o'clock one friday night
i was rockin to the beat and feelin all right
everybody was dancin on the floor
doin all the things they never did before
and then this fly fly girl with a sexy lean
she came into the bar, she came into the scene
as she traveled deeper inside the room
all the fellas checked out her white sasoons
she came up to the table, looked into my eyes
then she turned around and shook her behind
so i said to myself, its time for me to release
my vicious rhyme i call my masterpiece
and now people in the house this is just for you
a little rap to make you boogaloo
now the group ya hear is called phase two
and let me tell ya somethin we're a helluva crew
once a week we're on the street
just a-cuttin' the jams and making it free
for you to party ya got to have the movies
so we'll get right down and give you the groove
for you to dance you gotta get hype
so we'll get right down for you tonight
now the system's on and the girls are there
ya definitely have a rockin affair
but let me tell ya somethin there's still one fact
that to have a party ya got to have a rap
so when the party's over you're makin it home
and tryin to sleep before the break of dawn
and while ya sleepin ya start to dream
and thinkin how ya danced on the disco scene
my name appears in your mind
yeah, a name you know that was right on time
it was phase two just a doin a do
rockin ya down cause ya know we could
to the rhythm of the beat that makes ya freak
come alive girls get on your feet
to the rhythm of the beat to the beat the beat
to the double beat beat that it makes ya freak
to the rhythm of the beat that says ya go on
on n on into the break of dawn
now i got a man comin on right now
he's guaranteed to throw down
he goes by the name of wonder mike
come on wonder mike do what ya like

like a can of beer that's sweeter than honey
like a millionaire that has no money
like a rainy day that is not wet
like a gamblin fiend that does not bet
like dracula with out his fangs
like the boogie to the boogie without the boogie bang
like collard greens that dont taste good
like a tree that's not made out of wood
like goin up and not comin down
is just like the beat without the sound no sound
to the beat beat, ya do the freak
everybody just rock and dance to the beat
have you ever went over a friends house to eat
and the food just aint no good
i mean the macaroni's soggy the peas are mushed
and the chicken tastes like wood
so you try to play it off like you think you can
by sayin that youre full
and then your friend says momma he's just being polite
he aint finished uh uh that's bull
so your heart starts pumpin and you think of a lie
and you say that you already ate
and your friend says man there's plenty of food
so you pile some more on your plate
while the stinky foods steamin your mind s
tarts to dreamin
of the moment that it's time to leave
and then you look at your plate and your chickens slowly rottin
into something that looks like cheese
oh so you say that's it i got to leave this place
i dont care what these people think
im just sittin here makin myself nauseous
with this ugly food that stinks
so you bust out the door while its still closed
still sick from the food you ate
and then you run to the store for quick relief
from a bottle of kaopectate
and then you call your friend two weeks later
to see how he has been
and he says i understand about the food
baby bubbah but we're still friends
with a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
the hip hip a hop a you dont stop the rockin
to the bang bang boogie
say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat
i say hank can ya rock
can ya rock to the rhythm that just dont stop
can ya hip me to the shoobie doo
i said come on make the make the people move

i go to the halls and then ring the bell
because i am the man with the clientele
and if ya ask me why i rock so well
a big bang, i got clientele
and from the time i was only six years old
i never forgot what i was told
it was the best advice that i ever had
it came from my wise dear old dad
he said sit down punk i wanna talk to you
and dont say a word until i'm through
now there's a time to laugh a time to cry
a time to live and a time to die
a time to break and a time to chill
to act civilized or act real ill
but whatever ya do in your lifetime
ya never let a mc steal your rhyme
so from sixty six til this very day
ill always remember what he had to say
so when the sucker mcs try to chump my style
i let them know that i'm versatile
i got style finesse and a little black book
that's filled with rhymes and i know you wanna look
but there's a thing that separates you from me
and that's called originality
because my rhymes are on from what you heard
i didnt even bite and not a god d--m word
and i say a little more later on tonight
so the sucker mc's can bite all night
a tick a tock yall a beat beat yall
a lets rock yall ya dont stop
ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what)
ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin
drive off in a def oj
everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
ya say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friends
a like that yall to the beat yall
beat beat yall ya dont stop
a master gee am I mellow?
its on you so whatcha gonna do

well like johnny carson on the late show
a like frankie croker in stereo
well like the barkay's singin holy ghost
the sounds to throw down they're played the most

its like my man captain sky
whose name he earned with his super sperm
we rock and we dont stop
get off yall im here to give you whatcha got
to the beat that it makes you freak
and come alive girl get on your feet
a like a perry mason without a case
like farrah fawcett without her face

like the barkays on the mike
like gettin right down for you tonight
like movin your body so ya dont know how
right to the rhythm and throw down

like comin alive to the master gee
the brother who rocks so viciously
i said the age of one my life begun
at the age of two i was doin the do
at the age of three it was you and me
rockin to the sounds of the master gee
at the age of four i was on the floor
givin all the freaks what they bargained for
at the age of five i didnt take no jive
with the master gee its all the way live
at the age of six i was a pickin up sticks
rappin to the beat my stick was fixed
at the age of seven i was rockin in heaven dontcha know i went off
i got right on down to the beat you see
gettin right on down makin all the girls
just take of their clothes to the beat the beat
to the double beat beat that makes you freak
at the age of eight i was really great
cause every night you see i had a date
at the age of nine i was right on time
cause every night i had a party rhyme
goin on n n on n on on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
a sayin on n n on n on on n on...
like a hot buttered de pop de pop de pop
a saying on n n on n on on n on
cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
i am the definate feast delight
cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
i am the definate feast delight
come to the master gee you see
the brother who rocks so viciously


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


>


----------



## Konfyouzd

i don't know why...?


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## thebhef

vampiregenocide said:


> i said a hip hop a hippie to the hippie
> to the hip hip hop, you dont stop
> a rockin to the bang bang boogy say upchuck the boogy,
> to the rhythm of the boogity beat.
> 
> now what you hear is not a test--i'm rappin to the beat
> and me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your feet
> see i am wonder mike and i like to say hello
> to the black, to the white, the red, and the brown, the purple and yellow
> but first i gotta bang bang the boogie to the boogie
> say up jump the boogie to the bang bang boogie
> let's rock, you dont stop
> rock the riddle that will make your body rock
> well so far youve heard my voice but i brought two friends along
> and next on the mike is my man hank
> come on, hank, sing that song
> 
> check it out, i'm the c-a-s-an-the-o-v-a
> and the rest is f-l-y
> ya see i go by the code of the doctor of the mix
> and these reasons i'll tell ya why
> ya see i'm six foot one and i'm tons of fun
> and i dress to a t
> ya see i got more clothes than muhammad ali and i dress so viciously
> i got bodyguards, i got two big cars
> that definitely aint the wack
> i got a lincoln continental and a sunroof cadillac
> so after school, i take a dip in the pool
> which really is on the wall
> i got a color tv so i can see
> the knicks play basketball
> hear me talkin bout checkbooks, credit cards
> more money than a sucker could ever spend
> but i wouldnt give a sucker or a bum from the rucker
> not a dime til i made it again
> ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what)
> ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin
> drive off in a def oj
> everybody go, hotel motel holiday inn
> say if your girl starts actin up, then you take her friend
> master gee, am I mellow
> its on you so what you gonna do
> 
> well it's on n on n on on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> i said m-a-s, t-e-r, a g with a double e
> i said i go by the unforgettable name
> of the man they call the master gee
> well, my name is known all over the world
> by all the foxy ladies and the pretty girls
> i'm goin down in history
> as the baddest rapper there could ever be
> now i'm feelin the highs and ya feelin the lows
> the beat starts gettin into your toes
> ya start poppin ya fingers and stompin your feet
> and movin your body while youre sittin in your seat
> and the damn ya start doin the freak
> i said damn, right outta your seat
> then ya throw your hands high in the air
> ya rockin to the rhythm, shake your derriere
> ya rockin to the beat without a care
> with the sureshot m.c.s for the affair
> now, im not as tall as the rest of the gang
> but i rap to the beat just the same
> i dot a little face and a pair of brown eyes
> all im here to do ladies is hypnotize
> singin on n n on n on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> singin on n n on n on on n on
> like a hot buttered a pop da pop da pop dibbie dibbie
> pop da pop pop ya dont dare stop
> come alive yall gimme what ya got
> i guess by now you can take a hunch
> and find that i am the baby of the bunch
> 'but that's okay i still keep in stride
> cause all i'm here to do is just wiggle your behind
> singin on n n on n on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> singin on n n on n on on n on
> rock rock yall throw it on the floor
> im gonna freak ya here im gonna feak ya there
> im gonna move you outta this atmosphere
> cause im one of a kind and ill shock your mind
> ill put t-t-tickets in your behind
> i said 1-2-3-4, come on girls get on the floor
> a-come alive, yall a-gimme what ya got
> cause im guaranteed to make you rock
> i said 1-2-3-4 tell me wonder mike what are you waitin for?
> 
> i said a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
> the hip hip hop, a you dont stop
> the rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie
> to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat
> skiddlee beebop a we rock a scoobie doo
> and guess what america we love you
> cause ya rock and ya roll with so much soul
> you could rock till you're a hundred and one years old
> i dont mean to brag i dont mean to boast
> but we like hot butter on our breakfast toast
> rock it up baby bubbah
> baby bubbah to the boogie da bang bang da boogie
> to the beat beat, its so unique
> come on everybody and dance to the beat
> 
> i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie
> to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop
> a rock on, pretty bubba to the boogity bang, bang,
> the boogie to the boogity beat.
> 
> i said i cant wait til the end of the week
> when im rappin to the rhythm of a groovy beat
> and attempt to raise your body heat
> just blow your mind so that you cant speak
> and do a thing but a rock and shuffle your feet
> and let it change up to a dance called the freak
> and when ya finally do come in to your rhythmic beat
> rest a little while so ya dont get weak
> i know a man named hank
> he has more rhymes than a serious bank
> so come on hank sing that song
> to the rhythm of the boogie da bang bang da bong
> 
> well, im imp the dimp the ladies pimp
> the women fight for my delight
> but im the grandmaster with the three mcs
> that shock the house for the young ladies
> and when you come inside, into the front
> you do the freak, spank, and do the bump
> and when the sucker mcs try to prove a point
> 
> we're treacherous trio, we're the serious joint
> a from sun to sun and from day to day
> i sit down and write a brand new rhyme
> because they say that miracles never cease
> i've created a devastating masterpiece
> i'm gonna rock the mike til you cant resist
> everybody, i say it goes like this
> well i was comin home late one dark afternoon
> a reporter stopped me for a interview
> she said she's heard stories and she's heard fables
> that i'm vicious on the mike and the turntables
> this young reporter i did adore
> so i rocked a vicious rhyme like i never did before
> she said damn fly guy im in love with you
> the casanova legend must have been true
> i said by the way baby what's your name
> said i go by the name of lois lane
> and you could be my boyfiend you surely can
> just let me quit my boyfriend called superman
> i said he's a fairy i do suppoose
> flyin through the air in pantyhose
> he may be very sexy or even cute
> but he looks like a sucker in a blue and red suit
> i said you need a man who's got finesse
> and his whole name across his chest
> he may be able to fly all through the night
> but can he rock a party til the early light
> he cant satisfy you with his little worm
> but i can bust you out with my super sperm
> i go do it, i go do it, i go do it, do it , do it
> an i'm here an i'm there i'm big bang hank, im everywhere
> just throw your hands up in the air
> and party hardy like you just dont care
> let's do it dont stop yall a tick a tock yall you dont stop
> go hotel motel what you gonna do today(say what)
> im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spank drive off in a def oj
> everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
> you say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friend
> i say skip, dive, what can i say
> i cant fit em all inside my oj
> so i just take half and bust them out
> i give the rest to master gee so he could shock the house
> 
> it was twelve o'clock one friday night
> i was rockin to the beat and feelin all right
> everybody was dancin on the floor
> doin all the things they never did before
> and then this fly fly girl with a sexy lean
> she came into the bar, she came into the scene
> as she traveled deeper inside the room
> all the fellas checked out her white sasoons
> she came up to the table, looked into my eyes
> then she turned around and shook her behind
> so i said to myself, its time for me to release
> my vicious rhyme i call my masterpiece
> and now people in the house this is just for you
> a little rap to make you boogaloo
> now the group ya hear is called phase two
> and let me tell ya somethin we're a helluva crew
> once a week we're on the street
> just a-cuttin' the jams and making it free
> for you to party ya got to have the movies
> so we'll get right down and give you the groove
> for you to dance you gotta get hype
> so we'll get right down for you tonight
> now the system's on and the girls are there
> ya definitely have a rockin affair
> but let me tell ya somethin there's still one fact
> that to have a party ya got to have a rap
> so when the party's over you're makin it home
> and tryin to sleep before the break of dawn
> and while ya sleepin ya start to dream
> and thinkin how ya danced on the disco scene
> my name appears in your mind
> yeah, a name you know that was right on time
> it was phase two just a doin a do
> rockin ya down cause ya know we could
> to the rhythm of the beat that makes ya freak
> come alive girls get on your feet
> to the rhythm of the beat to the beat the beat
> to the double beat beat that it makes ya freak
> to the rhythm of the beat that says ya go on
> on n on into the break of dawn
> now i got a man comin on right now
> he's guaranteed to throw down
> he goes by the name of wonder mike
> come on wonder mike do what ya like
> 
> like a can of beer that's sweeter than honey
> like a millionaire that has no money
> like a rainy day that is not wet
> like a gamblin fiend that does not bet
> like dracula with out his fangs
> like the boogie to the boogie without the boogie bang
> like collard greens that dont taste good
> like a tree that's not made out of wood
> like goin up and not comin down
> is just like the beat without the sound no sound
> to the beat beat, ya do the freak
> everybody just rock and dance to the beat
> have you ever went over a friends house to eat
> and the food just aint no good
> i mean the macaroni's soggy the peas are mushed
> and the chicken tastes like wood
> so you try to play it off like you think you can
> by sayin that youre full
> and then your friend says momma he's just being polite
> he aint finished uh uh that's bull
> so your heart starts pumpin and you think of a lie
> and you say that you already ate
> and your friend says man there's plenty of food
> so you pile some more on your plate
> while the stinky foods steamin your mind s
> tarts to dreamin
> of the moment that it's time to leave
> and then you look at your plate and your chickens slowly rottin
> into something that looks like cheese
> oh so you say that's it i got to leave this place
> i dont care what these people think
> im just sittin here makin myself nauseous
> with this ugly food that stinks
> so you bust out the door while its still closed
> still sick from the food you ate
> and then you run to the store for quick relief
> from a bottle of kaopectate
> and then you call your friend two weeks later
> to see how he has been
> and he says i understand about the food
> baby bubbah but we're still friends
> with a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
> the hip hip a hop a you dont stop the rockin
> to the bang bang boogie
> say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat
> i say hank can ya rock
> can ya rock to the rhythm that just dont stop
> can ya hip me to the shoobie doo
> i said come on make the make the people move
> 
> i go to the halls and then ring the bell
> because i am the man with the clientele
> and if ya ask me why i rock so well
> a big bang, i got clientele
> and from the time i was only six years old
> i never forgot what i was told
> it was the best advice that i ever had
> it came from my wise dear old dad
> he said sit down punk i wanna talk to you
> and dont say a word until i'm through
> now there's a time to laugh a time to cry
> a time to live and a time to die
> a time to break and a time to chill
> to act civilized or act real ill
> but whatever ya do in your lifetime
> ya never let a mc steal your rhyme
> so from sixty six til this very day
> ill always remember what he had to say
> so when the sucker mcs try to chump my style
> i let them know that i'm versatile
> i got style finesse and a little black book
> that's filled with rhymes and i know you wanna look
> but there's a thing that separates you from me
> and that's called originality
> because my rhymes are on from what you heard
> i didnt even bite and not a god d--m word
> and i say a little more later on tonight
> so the sucker mc's can bite all night
> a tick a tock yall a beat beat yall
> a lets rock yall ya dont stop
> ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what)
> ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin
> drive off in a def oj
> everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
> ya say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friends
> a like that yall to the beat yall
> beat beat yall ya dont stop
> a master gee am I mellow?
> its on you so whatcha gonna do
> 
> well like johnny carson on the late show
> a like frankie croker in stereo
> well like the barkay's singin holy ghost
> the sounds to throw down they're played the most
> 
> its like my man captain sky
> whose name he earned with his super sperm
> we rock and we dont stop
> get off yall im here to give you whatcha got
> to the beat that it makes you freak
> and come alive girl get on your feet
> a like a perry mason without a case
> like farrah fawcett without her face
> 
> like the barkays on the mike
> like gettin right down for you tonight
> like movin your body so ya dont know how
> right to the rhythm and throw down
> 
> like comin alive to the master gee
> the brother who rocks so viciously
> i said the age of one my life begun
> at the age of two i was doin the do
> at the age of three it was you and me
> rockin to the sounds of the master gee
> at the age of four i was on the floor
> givin all the freaks what they bargained for
> at the age of five i didnt take no jive
> with the master gee its all the way live
> at the age of six i was a pickin up sticks
> rappin to the beat my stick was fixed
> at the age of seven i was rockin in heaven dontcha know i went off
> i got right on down to the beat you see
> gettin right on down makin all the girls
> just take of their clothes to the beat the beat
> to the double beat beat that makes you freak
> at the age of eight i was really great
> cause every night you see i had a date
> at the age of nine i was right on time
> cause every night i had a party rhyme
> goin on n n on n on on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> a sayin on n n on n on on n on...
> like a hot buttered de pop de pop de pop
> a saying on n n on n on on n on
> cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
> i am the definate feast delight
> cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
> i am the definate feast delight
> come to the master gee you see
> the brother who rocks so viciously



For real.


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You just keep trying me.....you're about to get cut



i smell traces of blackness on you... 



thebhef said:


> For real.



word


----------



## Randy

vampiregenocide said:


> i said a hip hop a hippie to the hippie
> to the hip hip hop, you dont stop
> a rockin to the bang bang boogy say upchuck the boogy,
> to the rhythm of the boogity beat.
> 
> now what you hear is not a test--i'm rappin to the beat
> and me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your feet
> see i am wonder mike and i like to say hello
> to the black, to the white, the red, and the brown, the purple and yellow
> but first i gotta bang bang the boogie to the boogie
> say up jump the boogie to the bang bang boogie
> let's rock, you dont stop
> rock the riddle that will make your body rock
> well so far youve heard my voice but i brought two friends along
> and next on the mike is my man hank
> come on, hank, sing that song
> 
> check it out, i'm the c-a-s-an-the-o-v-a
> and the rest is f-l-y
> ya see i go by the code of the doctor of the mix
> and these reasons i'll tell ya why
> ya see i'm six foot one and i'm tons of fun
> and i dress to a t
> ya see i got more clothes than muhammad ali and i dress so viciously
> i got bodyguards, i got two big cars
> that definitely aint the wack
> i got a lincoln continental and a sunroof cadillac
> so after school, i take a dip in the pool
> which really is on the wall
> i got a color tv so i can see
> the knicks play basketball
> hear me talkin bout checkbooks, credit cards
> more money than a sucker could ever spend
> but i wouldnt give a sucker or a bum from the rucker
> not a dime til i made it again
> ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what)
> ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin
> drive off in a def oj
> everybody go, hotel motel holiday inn
> say if your girl starts actin up, then you take her friend
> master gee, am I mellow
> its on you so what you gonna do
> 
> well it's on n on n on on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> i said m-a-s, t-e-r, a g with a double e
> i said i go by the unforgettable name
> of the man they call the master gee
> well, my name is known all over the world
> by all the foxy ladies and the pretty girls
> i'm goin down in history
> as the baddest rapper there could ever be
> now i'm feelin the highs and ya feelin the lows
> the beat starts gettin into your toes
> ya start poppin ya fingers and stompin your feet
> and movin your body while youre sittin in your seat
> and the damn ya start doin the freak
> i said damn, right outta your seat
> then ya throw your hands high in the air
> ya rockin to the rhythm, shake your derriere
> ya rockin to the beat without a care
> with the sureshot m.c.s for the affair
> now, im not as tall as the rest of the gang
> but i rap to the beat just the same
> i dot a little face and a pair of brown eyes
> all im here to do ladies is hypnotize
> singin on n n on n on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> singin on n n on n on on n on
> like a hot buttered a pop da pop da pop dibbie dibbie
> pop da pop pop ya dont dare stop
> come alive yall gimme what ya got
> i guess by now you can take a hunch
> and find that i am the baby of the bunch
> 'but that's okay i still keep in stride
> cause all i'm here to do is just wiggle your behind
> singin on n n on n on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> singin on n n on n on on n on
> rock rock yall throw it on the floor
> im gonna freak ya here im gonna feak ya there
> im gonna move you outta this atmosphere
> cause im one of a kind and ill shock your mind
> ill put t-t-tickets in your behind
> i said 1-2-3-4, come on girls get on the floor
> a-come alive, yall a-gimme what ya got
> cause im guaranteed to make you rock
> i said 1-2-3-4 tell me wonder mike what are you waitin for?
> 
> i said a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
> the hip hip hop, a you dont stop
> the rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie
> to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat
> skiddlee beebop a we rock a scoobie doo
> and guess what america we love you
> cause ya rock and ya roll with so much soul
> you could rock till you're a hundred and one years old
> i dont mean to brag i dont mean to boast
> but we like hot butter on our breakfast toast
> rock it up baby bubbah
> baby bubbah to the boogie da bang bang da boogie
> to the beat beat, its so unique
> come on everybody and dance to the beat
> 
> i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie
> to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop
> a rock on, pretty bubba to the boogity bang, bang,
> the boogie to the boogity beat.
> 
> i said i cant wait til the end of the week
> when im rappin to the rhythm of a groovy beat
> and attempt to raise your body heat
> just blow your mind so that you cant speak
> and do a thing but a rock and shuffle your feet
> and let it change up to a dance called the freak
> and when ya finally do come in to your rhythmic beat
> rest a little while so ya dont get weak
> i know a man named hank
> he has more rhymes than a serious bank
> so come on hank sing that song
> to the rhythm of the boogie da bang bang da bong
> 
> well, im imp the dimp the ladies pimp
> the women fight for my delight
> but im the grandmaster with the three mcs
> that shock the house for the young ladies
> and when you come inside, into the front
> you do the freak, spank, and do the bump
> and when the sucker mcs try to prove a point
> 
> we're treacherous trio, we're the serious joint
> a from sun to sun and from day to day
> i sit down and write a brand new rhyme
> because they say that miracles never cease
> i've created a devastating masterpiece
> i'm gonna rock the mike til you cant resist
> everybody, i say it goes like this
> well i was comin home late one dark afternoon
> a reporter stopped me for a interview
> she said she's heard stories and she's heard fables
> that i'm vicious on the mike and the turntables
> this young reporter i did adore
> so i rocked a vicious rhyme like i never did before
> she said damn fly guy im in love with you
> the casanova legend must have been true
> i said by the way baby what's your name
> said i go by the name of lois lane
> and you could be my boyfiend you surely can
> just let me quit my boyfriend called superman
> i said he's a fairy i do suppoose
> flyin through the air in pantyhose
> he may be very sexy or even cute
> but he looks like a sucker in a blue and red suit
> i said you need a man who's got finesse
> and his whole name across his chest
> he may be able to fly all through the night
> but can he rock a party til the early light
> he cant satisfy you with his little worm
> but i can bust you out with my super sperm
> i go do it, i go do it, i go do it, do it , do it
> an i'm here an i'm there i'm big bang hank, im everywhere
> just throw your hands up in the air
> and party hardy like you just dont care
> let's do it dont stop yall a tick a tock yall you dont stop
> go hotel motel what you gonna do today(say what)
> im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spank drive off in a def oj
> everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
> you say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friend
> i say skip, dive, what can i say
> i cant fit em all inside my oj
> so i just take half and bust them out
> i give the rest to master gee so he could shock the house
> 
> it was twelve o'clock one friday night
> i was rockin to the beat and feelin all right
> everybody was dancin on the floor
> doin all the things they never did before
> and then this fly fly girl with a sexy lean
> she came into the bar, she came into the scene
> as she traveled deeper inside the room
> all the fellas checked out her white sasoons
> she came up to the table, looked into my eyes
> then she turned around and shook her behind
> so i said to myself, its time for me to release
> my vicious rhyme i call my masterpiece
> and now people in the house this is just for you
> a little rap to make you boogaloo
> now the group ya hear is called phase two
> and let me tell ya somethin we're a helluva crew
> once a week we're on the street
> just a-cuttin' the jams and making it free
> for you to party ya got to have the movies
> so we'll get right down and give you the groove
> for you to dance you gotta get hype
> so we'll get right down for you tonight
> now the system's on and the girls are there
> ya definitely have a rockin affair
> but let me tell ya somethin there's still one fact
> that to have a party ya got to have a rap
> so when the party's over you're makin it home
> and tryin to sleep before the break of dawn
> and while ya sleepin ya start to dream
> and thinkin how ya danced on the disco scene
> my name appears in your mind
> yeah, a name you know that was right on time
> it was phase two just a doin a do
> rockin ya down cause ya know we could
> to the rhythm of the beat that makes ya freak
> come alive girls get on your feet
> to the rhythm of the beat to the beat the beat
> to the double beat beat that it makes ya freak
> to the rhythm of the beat that says ya go on
> on n on into the break of dawn
> now i got a man comin on right now
> he's guaranteed to throw down
> he goes by the name of wonder mike
> come on wonder mike do what ya like
> 
> like a can of beer that's sweeter than honey
> like a millionaire that has no money
> like a rainy day that is not wet
> like a gamblin fiend that does not bet
> like dracula with out his fangs
> like the boogie to the boogie without the boogie bang
> like collard greens that dont taste good
> like a tree that's not made out of wood
> like goin up and not comin down
> is just like the beat without the sound no sound
> to the beat beat, ya do the freak
> everybody just rock and dance to the beat
> have you ever went over a friends house to eat
> and the food just aint no good
> i mean the macaroni's soggy the peas are mushed
> and the chicken tastes like wood
> so you try to play it off like you think you can
> by sayin that youre full
> and then your friend says momma he's just being polite
> he aint finished uh uh that's bull
> so your heart starts pumpin and you think of a lie
> and you say that you already ate
> and your friend says man there's plenty of food
> so you pile some more on your plate
> while the stinky foods steamin your mind s
> tarts to dreamin
> of the moment that it's time to leave
> and then you look at your plate and your chickens slowly rottin
> into something that looks like cheese
> oh so you say that's it i got to leave this place
> i dont care what these people think
> im just sittin here makin myself nauseous
> with this ugly food that stinks
> so you bust out the door while its still closed
> still sick from the food you ate
> and then you run to the store for quick relief
> from a bottle of kaopectate
> and then you call your friend two weeks later
> to see how he has been
> and he says i understand about the food
> baby bubbah but we're still friends
> with a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
> the hip hip a hop a you dont stop the rockin
> to the bang bang boogie
> say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat
> i say hank can ya rock
> can ya rock to the rhythm that just dont stop
> can ya hip me to the shoobie doo
> i said come on make the make the people move
> 
> i go to the halls and then ring the bell
> because i am the man with the clientele
> and if ya ask me why i rock so well
> a big bang, i got clientele
> and from the time i was only six years old
> i never forgot what i was told
> it was the best advice that i ever had
> it came from my wise dear old dad
> he said sit down punk i wanna talk to you
> and dont say a word until i'm through
> now there's a time to laugh a time to cry
> a time to live and a time to die
> a time to break and a time to chill
> to act civilized or act real ill
> but whatever ya do in your lifetime
> ya never let a mc steal your rhyme
> so from sixty six til this very day
> ill always remember what he had to say
> so when the sucker mcs try to chump my style
> i let them know that i'm versatile
> i got style finesse and a little black book
> that's filled with rhymes and i know you wanna look
> but there's a thing that separates you from me
> and that's called originality
> because my rhymes are on from what you heard
> i didnt even bite and not a god d--m word
> and i say a little more later on tonight
> so the sucker mc's can bite all night
> a tick a tock yall a beat beat yall
> a lets rock yall ya dont stop
> ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what)
> ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin
> drive off in a def oj
> everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
> ya say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friends
> a like that yall to the beat yall
> beat beat yall ya dont stop
> a master gee am I mellow?
> its on you so whatcha gonna do
> 
> well like johnny carson on the late show
> a like frankie croker in stereo
> well like the barkay's singin holy ghost
> the sounds to throw down they're played the most
> 
> its like my man captain sky
> whose name he earned with his super sperm
> we rock and we dont stop
> get off yall im here to give you whatcha got
> to the beat that it makes you freak
> and come alive girl get on your feet
> a like a perry mason without a case
> like farrah fawcett without her face
> 
> like the barkays on the mike
> like gettin right down for you tonight
> like movin your body so ya dont know how
> right to the rhythm and throw down
> 
> like comin alive to the master gee
> the brother who rocks so viciously
> i said the age of one my life begun
> at the age of two i was doin the do
> at the age of three it was you and me
> rockin to the sounds of the master gee
> at the age of four i was on the floor
> givin all the freaks what they bargained for
> at the age of five i didnt take no jive
> with the master gee its all the way live
> at the age of six i was a pickin up sticks
> rappin to the beat my stick was fixed
> at the age of seven i was rockin in heaven dontcha know i went off
> i got right on down to the beat you see
> gettin right on down makin all the girls
> just take of their clothes to the beat the beat
> to the double beat beat that makes you freak
> at the age of eight i was really great
> cause every night you see i had a date
> at the age of nine i was right on time
> cause every night i had a party rhyme
> goin on n n on n on on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> a sayin on n n on n on on n on...
> like a hot buttered de pop de pop de pop
> a saying on n n on n on on n on
> cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
> i am the definate feast delight
> cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
> i am the definate feast delight
> come to the master gee you see
> the brother who rocks so viciously





vampiregenocide said:


> i said a hip hop a hippie to the hippie
> to the hip hip hop, you dont stop
> a rockin to the bang bang boogy say upchuck the boogy,
> to the rhythm of the boogity beat.
> 
> now what you hear is not a test--i'm rappin to the beat
> and me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your feet
> see i am wonder mike and i like to say hello
> to the black, to the white, the red, and the brown, the purple and yellow
> but first i gotta bang bang the boogie to the boogie
> say up jump the boogie to the bang bang boogie
> let's rock, you dont stop
> rock the riddle that will make your body rock
> well so far youve heard my voice but i brought two friends along
> and next on the mike is my man hank
> come on, hank, sing that song
> 
> check it out, i'm the c-a-s-an-the-o-v-a
> and the rest is f-l-y
> ya see i go by the code of the doctor of the mix
> and these reasons i'll tell ya why
> ya see i'm six foot one and i'm tons of fun
> and i dress to a t
> ya see i got more clothes than muhammad ali and i dress so viciously
> i got bodyguards, i got two big cars
> that definitely aint the wack
> i got a lincoln continental and a sunroof cadillac
> so after school, i take a dip in the pool
> which really is on the wall
> i got a color tv so i can see
> the knicks play basketball
> hear me talkin bout checkbooks, credit cards
> more money than a sucker could ever spend
> but i wouldnt give a sucker or a bum from the rucker
> not a dime til i made it again
> ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what)
> ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin
> drive off in a def oj
> everybody go, hotel motel holiday inn
> say if your girl starts actin up, then you take her friend
> master gee, am I mellow
> its on you so what you gonna do
> 
> well it's on n on n on on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> i said m-a-s, t-e-r, a g with a double e
> i said i go by the unforgettable name
> of the man they call the master gee
> well, my name is known all over the world
> by all the foxy ladies and the pretty girls
> i'm goin down in history
> as the baddest rapper there could ever be
> now i'm feelin the highs and ya feelin the lows
> the beat starts gettin into your toes
> ya start poppin ya fingers and stompin your feet
> and movin your body while youre sittin in your seat
> and the damn ya start doin the freak
> i said damn, right outta your seat
> then ya throw your hands high in the air
> ya rockin to the rhythm, shake your derriere
> ya rockin to the beat without a care
> with the sureshot m.c.s for the affair
> now, im not as tall as the rest of the gang
> but i rap to the beat just the same
> i dot a little face and a pair of brown eyes
> all im here to do ladies is hypnotize
> singin on n n on n on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> singin on n n on n on on n on
> like a hot buttered a pop da pop da pop dibbie dibbie
> pop da pop pop ya dont dare stop
> come alive yall gimme what ya got
> i guess by now you can take a hunch
> and find that i am the baby of the bunch
> 'but that's okay i still keep in stride
> cause all i'm here to do is just wiggle your behind
> singin on n n on n on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> singin on n n on n on on n on
> rock rock yall throw it on the floor
> im gonna freak ya here im gonna feak ya there
> im gonna move you outta this atmosphere
> cause im one of a kind and ill shock your mind
> ill put t-t-tickets in your behind
> i said 1-2-3-4, come on girls get on the floor
> a-come alive, yall a-gimme what ya got
> cause im guaranteed to make you rock
> i said 1-2-3-4 tell me wonder mike what are you waitin for?
> 
> i said a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
> the hip hip hop, a you dont stop
> the rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie
> to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat
> skiddlee beebop a we rock a scoobie doo
> and guess what america we love you
> cause ya rock and ya roll with so much soul
> you could rock till you're a hundred and one years old
> i dont mean to brag i dont mean to boast
> but we like hot butter on our breakfast toast
> rock it up baby bubbah
> baby bubbah to the boogie da bang bang da boogie
> to the beat beat, its so unique
> come on everybody and dance to the beat
> 
> i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie
> to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop
> a rock on, pretty bubba to the boogity bang, bang,
> the boogie to the boogity beat.
> 
> i said i cant wait til the end of the week
> when im rappin to the rhythm of a groovy beat
> and attempt to raise your body heat
> just blow your mind so that you cant speak
> and do a thing but a rock and shuffle your feet
> and let it change up to a dance called the freak
> and when ya finally do come in to your rhythmic beat
> rest a little while so ya dont get weak
> i know a man named hank
> he has more rhymes than a serious bank
> so come on hank sing that song
> to the rhythm of the boogie da bang bang da bong
> 
> well, im imp the dimp the ladies pimp
> the women fight for my delight
> but im the grandmaster with the three mcs
> that shock the house for the young ladies
> and when you come inside, into the front
> you do the freak, spank, and do the bump
> and when the sucker mcs try to prove a point
> 
> we're treacherous trio, we're the serious joint
> a from sun to sun and from day to day
> i sit down and write a brand new rhyme
> because they say that miracles never cease
> i've created a devastating masterpiece
> i'm gonna rock the mike til you cant resist
> everybody, i say it goes like this
> well i was comin home late one dark afternoon
> a reporter stopped me for a interview
> she said she's heard stories and she's heard fables
> that i'm vicious on the mike and the turntables
> this young reporter i did adore
> so i rocked a vicious rhyme like i never did before
> she said damn fly guy im in love with you
> the casanova legend must have been true
> i said by the way baby what's your name
> said i go by the name of lois lane
> and you could be my boyfiend you surely can
> just let me quit my boyfriend called superman
> i said he's a fairy i do suppoose
> flyin through the air in pantyhose
> he may be very sexy or even cute
> but he looks like a sucker in a blue and red suit
> i said you need a man who's got finesse
> and his whole name across his chest
> he may be able to fly all through the night
> but can he rock a party til the early light
> he cant satisfy you with his little worm
> but i can bust you out with my super sperm
> i go do it, i go do it, i go do it, do it , do it
> an i'm here an i'm there i'm big bang hank, im everywhere
> just throw your hands up in the air
> and party hardy like you just dont care
> let's do it dont stop yall a tick a tock yall you dont stop
> go hotel motel what you gonna do today(say what)
> im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spank drive off in a def oj
> everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
> you say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friend
> i say skip, dive, what can i say
> i cant fit em all inside my oj
> so i just take half and bust them out
> i give the rest to master gee so he could shock the house
> 
> it was twelve o'clock one friday night
> i was rockin to the beat and feelin all right
> everybody was dancin on the floor
> doin all the things they never did before
> and then this fly fly girl with a sexy lean
> she came into the bar, she came into the scene
> as she traveled deeper inside the room
> all the fellas checked out her white sasoons
> she came up to the table, looked into my eyes
> then she turned around and shook her behind
> so i said to myself, its time for me to release
> my vicious rhyme i call my masterpiece
> and now people in the house this is just for you
> a little rap to make you boogaloo
> now the group ya hear is called phase two
> and let me tell ya somethin we're a helluva crew
> once a week we're on the street
> just a-cuttin' the jams and making it free
> for you to party ya got to have the movies
> so we'll get right down and give you the groove
> for you to dance you gotta get hype
> so we'll get right down for you tonight
> now the system's on and the girls are there
> ya definitely have a rockin affair
> but let me tell ya somethin there's still one fact
> that to have a party ya got to have a rap
> so when the party's over you're makin it home
> and tryin to sleep before the break of dawn
> and while ya sleepin ya start to dream
> and thinkin how ya danced on the disco scene
> my name appears in your mind
> yeah, a name you know that was right on time
> it was phase two just a doin a do
> rockin ya down cause ya know we could
> to the rhythm of the beat that makes ya freak
> come alive girls get on your feet
> to the rhythm of the beat to the beat the beat
> to the double beat beat that it makes ya freak
> to the rhythm of the beat that says ya go on
> on n on into the break of dawn
> now i got a man comin on right now
> he's guaranteed to throw down
> he goes by the name of wonder mike
> come on wonder mike do what ya like
> 
> like a can of beer that's sweeter than honey
> like a millionaire that has no money
> like a rainy day that is not wet
> like a gamblin fiend that does not bet
> like dracula with out his fangs
> like the boogie to the boogie without the boogie bang
> like collard greens that dont taste good
> like a tree that's not made out of wood
> like goin up and not comin down
> is just like the beat without the sound no sound
> to the beat beat, ya do the freak
> everybody just rock and dance to the beat
> have you ever went over a friends house to eat
> and the food just aint no good
> i mean the macaroni's soggy the peas are mushed
> and the chicken tastes like wood
> so you try to play it off like you think you can
> by sayin that youre full
> and then your friend says momma he's just being polite
> he aint finished uh uh that's bull
> so your heart starts pumpin and you think of a lie
> and you say that you already ate
> and your friend says man there's plenty of food
> so you pile some more on your plate
> while the stinky foods steamin your mind s
> tarts to dreamin
> of the moment that it's time to leave
> and then you look at your plate and your chickens slowly rottin
> into something that looks like cheese
> oh so you say that's it i got to leave this place
> i dont care what these people think
> im just sittin here makin myself nauseous
> with this ugly food that stinks
> so you bust out the door while its still closed
> still sick from the food you ate
> and then you run to the store for quick relief
> from a bottle of kaopectate
> and then you call your friend two weeks later
> to see how he has been
> and he says i understand about the food
> baby bubbah but we're still friends
> with a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
> the hip hip a hop a you dont stop the rockin
> to the bang bang boogie
> say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat
> i say hank can ya rock
> can ya rock to the rhythm that just dont stop
> can ya hip me to the shoobie doo
> i said come on make the make the people move
> 
> i go to the halls and then ring the bell
> because i am the man with the clientele
> and if ya ask me why i rock so well
> a big bang, i got clientele
> and from the time i was only six years old
> i never forgot what i was told
> it was the best advice that i ever had
> it came from my wise dear old dad
> he said sit down punk i wanna talk to you
> and dont say a word until i'm through
> now there's a time to laugh a time to cry
> a time to live and a time to die
> a time to break and a time to chill
> to act civilized or act real ill
> but whatever ya do in your lifetime
> ya never let a mc steal your rhyme
> so from sixty six til this very day
> ill always remember what he had to say
> so when the sucker mcs try to chump my style
> i let them know that i'm versatile
> i got style finesse and a little black book
> that's filled with rhymes and i know you wanna look
> but there's a thing that separates you from me
> and that's called originality
> because my rhymes are on from what you heard
> i didnt even bite and not a god d--m word
> and i say a little more later on tonight
> so the sucker mc's can bite all night
> a tick a tock yall a beat beat yall
> a lets rock yall ya dont stop
> ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what)
> ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin
> drive off in a def oj
> everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
> ya say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friends
> a like that yall to the beat yall
> beat beat yall ya dont stop
> a master gee am I mellow?
> its on you so whatcha gonna do
> 
> well like johnny carson on the late show
> a like frankie croker in stereo
> well like the barkay's singin holy ghost
> the sounds to throw down they're played the most
> 
> its like my man captain sky
> whose name he earned with his super sperm
> we rock and we dont stop
> get off yall im here to give you whatcha got
> to the beat that it makes you freak
> and come alive girl get on your feet
> a like a perry mason without a case
> like farrah fawcett without her face
> 
> like the barkays on the mike
> like gettin right down for you tonight
> like movin your body so ya dont know how
> right to the rhythm and throw down
> 
> like comin alive to the master gee
> the brother who rocks so viciously
> i said the age of one my life begun
> at the age of two i was doin the do
> at the age of three it was you and me
> rockin to the sounds of the master gee
> at the age of four i was on the floor
> givin all the freaks what they bargained for
> at the age of five i didnt take no jive
> with the master gee its all the way live
> at the age of six i was a pickin up sticks
> rappin to the beat my stick was fixed
> at the age of seven i was rockin in heaven dontcha know i went off
> i got right on down to the beat you see
> gettin right on down makin all the girls
> just take of their clothes to the beat the beat
> to the double beat beat that makes you freak
> at the age of eight i was really great
> cause every night you see i had a date
> at the age of nine i was right on time
> cause every night i had a party rhyme
> goin on n n on n on on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> a sayin on n n on n on on n on...
> like a hot buttered de pop de pop de pop
> a saying on n n on n on on n on
> cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
> i am the definate feast delight
> cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
> i am the definate feast delight
> come to the master gee you see
> the brother who rocks so viciously





vampiregenocide said:


> i said a hip hop a hippie to the hippie
> to the hip hip hop, you dont stop
> a rockin to the bang bang boogy say upchuck the boogy,
> to the rhythm of the boogity beat.
> 
> now what you hear is not a test--i'm rappin to the beat
> and me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your feet
> see i am wonder mike and i like to say hello
> to the black, to the white, the red, and the brown, the purple and yellow
> but first i gotta bang bang the boogie to the boogie
> say up jump the boogie to the bang bang boogie
> let's rock, you dont stop
> rock the riddle that will make your body rock
> well so far youve heard my voice but i brought two friends along
> and next on the mike is my man hank
> come on, hank, sing that song
> 
> check it out, i'm the c-a-s-an-the-o-v-a
> and the rest is f-l-y
> ya see i go by the code of the doctor of the mix
> and these reasons i'll tell ya why
> ya see i'm six foot one and i'm tons of fun
> and i dress to a t
> ya see i got more clothes than muhammad ali and i dress so viciously
> i got bodyguards, i got two big cars
> that definitely aint the wack
> i got a lincoln continental and a sunroof cadillac
> so after school, i take a dip in the pool
> which really is on the wall
> i got a color tv so i can see
> the knicks play basketball
> hear me talkin bout checkbooks, credit cards
> more money than a sucker could ever spend
> but i wouldnt give a sucker or a bum from the rucker
> not a dime til i made it again
> ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what)
> ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin
> drive off in a def oj
> everybody go, hotel motel holiday inn
> say if your girl starts actin up, then you take her friend
> master gee, am I mellow
> its on you so what you gonna do
> 
> well it's on n on n on on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> i said m-a-s, t-e-r, a g with a double e
> i said i go by the unforgettable name
> of the man they call the master gee
> well, my name is known all over the world
> by all the foxy ladies and the pretty girls
> i'm goin down in history
> as the baddest rapper there could ever be
> now i'm feelin the highs and ya feelin the lows
> the beat starts gettin into your toes
> ya start poppin ya fingers and stompin your feet
> and movin your body while youre sittin in your seat
> and the damn ya start doin the freak
> i said damn, right outta your seat
> then ya throw your hands high in the air
> ya rockin to the rhythm, shake your derriere
> ya rockin to the beat without a care
> with the sureshot m.c.s for the affair
> now, im not as tall as the rest of the gang
> but i rap to the beat just the same
> i dot a little face and a pair of brown eyes
> all im here to do ladies is hypnotize
> singin on n n on n on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> singin on n n on n on on n on
> like a hot buttered a pop da pop da pop dibbie dibbie
> pop da pop pop ya dont dare stop
> come alive yall gimme what ya got
> i guess by now you can take a hunch
> and find that i am the baby of the bunch
> 'but that's okay i still keep in stride
> cause all i'm here to do is just wiggle your behind
> singin on n n on n on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> singin on n n on n on on n on
> rock rock yall throw it on the floor
> im gonna freak ya here im gonna feak ya there
> im gonna move you outta this atmosphere
> cause im one of a kind and ill shock your mind
> ill put t-t-tickets in your behind
> i said 1-2-3-4, come on girls get on the floor
> a-come alive, yall a-gimme what ya got
> cause im guaranteed to make you rock
> i said 1-2-3-4 tell me wonder mike what are you waitin for?
> 
> i said a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
> the hip hip hop, a you dont stop
> the rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie
> to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat
> skiddlee beebop a we rock a scoobie doo
> and guess what america we love you
> cause ya rock and ya roll with so much soul
> you could rock till you're a hundred and one years old
> i dont mean to brag i dont mean to boast
> but we like hot butter on our breakfast toast
> rock it up baby bubbah
> baby bubbah to the boogie da bang bang da boogie
> to the beat beat, its so unique
> come on everybody and dance to the beat
> 
> i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie
> to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop
> a rock on, pretty bubba to the boogity bang, bang,
> the boogie to the boogity beat.
> 
> i said i cant wait til the end of the week
> when im rappin to the rhythm of a groovy beat
> and attempt to raise your body heat
> just blow your mind so that you cant speak
> and do a thing but a rock and shuffle your feet
> and let it change up to a dance called the freak
> and when ya finally do come in to your rhythmic beat
> rest a little while so ya dont get weak
> i know a man named hank
> he has more rhymes than a serious bank
> so come on hank sing that song
> to the rhythm of the boogie da bang bang da bong
> 
> well, im imp the dimp the ladies pimp
> the women fight for my delight
> but im the grandmaster with the three mcs
> that shock the house for the young ladies
> and when you come inside, into the front
> you do the freak, spank, and do the bump
> and when the sucker mcs try to prove a point
> 
> we're treacherous trio, we're the serious joint
> a from sun to sun and from day to day
> i sit down and write a brand new rhyme
> because they say that miracles never cease
> i've created a devastating masterpiece
> i'm gonna rock the mike til you cant resist
> everybody, i say it goes like this
> well i was comin home late one dark afternoon
> a reporter stopped me for a interview
> she said she's heard stories and she's heard fables
> that i'm vicious on the mike and the turntables
> this young reporter i did adore
> so i rocked a vicious rhyme like i never did before
> she said damn fly guy im in love with you
> the casanova legend must have been true
> i said by the way baby what's your name
> said i go by the name of lois lane
> and you could be my boyfiend you surely can
> just let me quit my boyfriend called superman
> i said he's a fairy i do suppoose
> flyin through the air in pantyhose
> he may be very sexy or even cute
> but he looks like a sucker in a blue and red suit
> i said you need a man who's got finesse
> and his whole name across his chest
> he may be able to fly all through the night
> but can he rock a party til the early light
> he cant satisfy you with his little worm
> but i can bust you out with my super sperm
> i go do it, i go do it, i go do it, do it , do it
> an i'm here an i'm there i'm big bang hank, im everywhere
> just throw your hands up in the air
> and party hardy like you just dont care
> let's do it dont stop yall a tick a tock yall you dont stop
> go hotel motel what you gonna do today(say what)
> im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spank drive off in a def oj
> everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
> you say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friend
> i say skip, dive, what can i say
> i cant fit em all inside my oj
> so i just take half and bust them out
> i give the rest to master gee so he could shock the house
> 
> it was twelve o'clock one friday night
> i was rockin to the beat and feelin all right
> everybody was dancin on the floor
> doin all the things they never did before
> and then this fly fly girl with a sexy lean
> she came into the bar, she came into the scene
> as she traveled deeper inside the room
> all the fellas checked out her white sasoons
> she came up to the table, looked into my eyes
> then she turned around and shook her behind
> so i said to myself, its time for me to release
> my vicious rhyme i call my masterpiece
> and now people in the house this is just for you
> a little rap to make you boogaloo
> now the group ya hear is called phase two
> and let me tell ya somethin we're a helluva crew
> once a week we're on the street
> just a-cuttin' the jams and making it free
> for you to party ya got to have the movies
> so we'll get right down and give you the groove
> for you to dance you gotta get hype
> so we'll get right down for you tonight
> now the system's on and the girls are there
> ya definitely have a rockin affair
> but let me tell ya somethin there's still one fact
> that to have a party ya got to have a rap
> so when the party's over you're makin it home
> and tryin to sleep before the break of dawn
> and while ya sleepin ya start to dream
> and thinkin how ya danced on the disco scene
> my name appears in your mind
> yeah, a name you know that was right on time
> it was phase two just a doin a do
> rockin ya down cause ya know we could
> to the rhythm of the beat that makes ya freak
> come alive girls get on your feet
> to the rhythm of the beat to the beat the beat
> to the double beat beat that it makes ya freak
> to the rhythm of the beat that says ya go on
> on n on into the break of dawn
> now i got a man comin on right now
> he's guaranteed to throw down
> he goes by the name of wonder mike
> come on wonder mike do what ya like
> 
> like a can of beer that's sweeter than honey
> like a millionaire that has no money
> like a rainy day that is not wet
> like a gamblin fiend that does not bet
> like dracula with out his fangs
> like the boogie to the boogie without the boogie bang
> like collard greens that dont taste good
> like a tree that's not made out of wood
> like goin up and not comin down
> is just like the beat without the sound no sound
> to the beat beat, ya do the freak
> everybody just rock and dance to the beat
> have you ever went over a friends house to eat
> and the food just aint no good
> i mean the macaroni's soggy the peas are mushed
> and the chicken tastes like wood
> so you try to play it off like you think you can
> by sayin that youre full
> and then your friend says momma he's just being polite
> he aint finished uh uh that's bull
> so your heart starts pumpin and you think of a lie
> and you say that you already ate
> and your friend says man there's plenty of food
> so you pile some more on your plate
> while the stinky foods steamin your mind s
> tarts to dreamin
> of the moment that it's time to leave
> and then you look at your plate and your chickens slowly rottin
> into something that looks like cheese
> oh so you say that's it i got to leave this place
> i dont care what these people think
> im just sittin here makin myself nauseous
> with this ugly food that stinks
> so you bust out the door while its still closed
> still sick from the food you ate
> and then you run to the store for quick relief
> from a bottle of kaopectate
> and then you call your friend two weeks later
> to see how he has been
> and he says i understand about the food
> baby bubbah but we're still friends
> with a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
> the hip hip a hop a you dont stop the rockin
> to the bang bang boogie
> say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat
> i say hank can ya rock
> can ya rock to the rhythm that just dont stop
> can ya hip me to the shoobie doo
> i said come on make the make the people move
> 
> i go to the halls and then ring the bell
> because i am the man with the clientele
> and if ya ask me why i rock so well
> a big bang, i got clientele
> and from the time i was only six years old
> i never forgot what i was told
> it was the best advice that i ever had
> it came from my wise dear old dad
> he said sit down punk i wanna talk to you
> and dont say a word until i'm through
> now there's a time to laugh a time to cry
> a time to live and a time to die
> a time to break and a time to chill
> to act civilized or act real ill
> but whatever ya do in your lifetime
> ya never let a mc steal your rhyme
> so from sixty six til this very day
> ill always remember what he had to say
> so when the sucker mcs try to chump my style
> i let them know that i'm versatile
> i got style finesse and a little black book
> that's filled with rhymes and i know you wanna look
> but there's a thing that separates you from me
> and that's called originality
> because my rhymes are on from what you heard
> i didnt even bite and not a god d--m word
> and i say a little more later on tonight
> so the sucker mc's can bite all night
> a tick a tock yall a beat beat yall
> a lets rock yall ya dont stop
> ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what)
> ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin
> drive off in a def oj
> everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
> ya say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friends
> a like that yall to the beat yall
> beat beat yall ya dont stop
> a master gee am I mellow?
> its on you so whatcha gonna do
> 
> well like johnny carson on the late show
> a like frankie croker in stereo
> well like the barkay's singin holy ghost
> the sounds to throw down they're played the most
> 
> its like my man captain sky
> whose name he earned with his super sperm
> we rock and we dont stop
> get off yall im here to give you whatcha got
> to the beat that it makes you freak
> and come alive girl get on your feet
> a like a perry mason without a case
> like farrah fawcett without her face
> 
> like the barkays on the mike
> like gettin right down for you tonight
> like movin your body so ya dont know how
> right to the rhythm and throw down
> 
> like comin alive to the master gee
> the brother who rocks so viciously
> i said the age of one my life begun
> at the age of two i was doin the do
> at the age of three it was you and me
> rockin to the sounds of the master gee
> at the age of four i was on the floor
> givin all the freaks what they bargained for
> at the age of five i didnt take no jive
> with the master gee its all the way live
> at the age of six i was a pickin up sticks
> rappin to the beat my stick was fixed
> at the age of seven i was rockin in heaven dontcha know i went off
> i got right on down to the beat you see
> gettin right on down makin all the girls
> just take of their clothes to the beat the beat
> to the double beat beat that makes you freak
> at the age of eight i was really great
> cause every night you see i had a date
> at the age of nine i was right on time
> cause every night i had a party rhyme
> goin on n n on n on on n on
> the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
> a sayin on n n on n on on n on...
> like a hot buttered de pop de pop de pop
> a saying on n n on n on on n on
> cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
> i am the definate feast delight
> cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
> i am the definate feast delight
> come to the master gee you see
> the brother who rocks so viciously


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> i smell traces of blackness on you...
> 
> 
> 
> word



wut?


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd

Zepp88 said:


> wut?



chicken butt



Randy said:


>


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


>



Semen and ham on rye?`


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> Semen and ham on rye?`



that's what she said... :: drum fill ::

(that's actually what happens when a toothy blowjob gets out of hand)


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


>






The southerner in me just got hungry, time for that, some grits and collards too!


----------



## thebhef

More like drum empty.


----------



## vampiregenocide

You can't hurt me with my cheese helmet!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## thebhef

vampiregenocide said:


> You can't hurt me with my cheese helmet!!!



I could hurt you with someone else's cheese helmet.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zepp88 said:


> The southerner in me just got hungry, time for that, some grits and collards too!


----------



## g3rmanium

> llllllll


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


>



Is it wrong that I refer to all old white women as Agnes?


----------



## Randy

Groff


----------



## thebhef




----------



## Randy

and also la, and apparently no balls, celiak: no wang at all, drakkar's a rapist, elucevanlestelle is sexy, f is for fun!, foudelapouiii, gayfish outing, happy in the pants, homosexual snack brigade, i <3 elucevanlestelle, i want elucevanlestelle, jj's special sauce, kipwingerschesthair, no mommy no!!!!, powered by cocaine!!!, stealthtastic is the best, stealthtasticisthebest


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> I could hurt you with someone else's cheese helmet.



excellent point, sir...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

Mike.

Could you drop a few links to one of my sites in your blog?

I like links.


----------



## Randy

<-- Smell it


----------



## g3rmanium

And E.

Anyway, if you can, pm me for moar details.


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> excellent point, sir...



I knew you'd see it my way.


----------



## g3rmanium

I'm off.


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Is it wrong that I refer to all old white women as Agnes?



is it wrong that i...

i got nothin'...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm on


----------



## g3rmanium

And also, la.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Randy said:


> and also la, and apparently no balls, celiak: no wang at all, drakkar's a rapist, elucevanlestelle is sexy, f is for fun!, foudelapouiii, gayfish outing, happy in the pants, homosexual snack brigade, i <3 elucevanlestelle, i want elucevanlestelle, jj's special sauce, kipwingerschesthair, no mommy no!!!!, powered by cocaine!!!, stealthtastic is the best, stealthtasticisthebest


----------



## Groff

thebhef said:


> I knew you'd see it my way.



I see what ewe did there


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Groff




For those of you who don't know, I rap the third verse. If you can call it rap.


----------



## Konfyouzd

i just wanted to take the time to let everyone know that i have, quite possibly, the MEANEST penis...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> I see what ewe did there



...gayfish...


----------



## Groff

And yes I know those aren't ewes.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Konfyouzd said:


> i just wanted to take the time to let everyone know that i have, quite possibly, the MEANEST penis...



My cock is much bigger than yours!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> My cock is much bigger than yours!


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> I see what ewe did there



Typed in what i wanted to say on google and selected a picture at random?


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Mattmc74

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>



Be carefull what you ask for!


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> My cock is much bigger than yours!





DrakkarTyrannis said:


>


----------



## Mattmc74

Wow!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> i just wanted to take the time to let everyone know that i have, quite possibly, the MEANEST penis...



Please. I got that VD


VICIOUS DICK!


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> E!



E! E!


























eeeeEEEEEEEEEe!


----------



## Mattmc74

Nice cock Nick!


----------



## thebhef




----------



## Mattmc74

E!


----------



## Mattmc74

thebhef said:


>



Thats not very nice!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Might as well throw a cock pic in. Here's my offering


----------



## Konfyouzd

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>



well played funny man...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

E!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I have two packets of tangy cheese doritos. Snap.

EDIT - 1 Packet

EDIT - I'm a sad panda


----------



## thebhef

vampiregenocide said:


> I have two packets of tangy cheese doritos. Snap.



What a coincidence! I have need for those very two packets of tangy cheese doritos.


----------



## Mattmc74

A D G C F A D


----------



## Konfyouzd

has anyone seen my dog?


----------



## Mattmc74

doritos and bean dip!


----------



## Konfyouzd

this is how you feel after doritos and bean dip


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> has anyone seen my dog?



yes.


----------



## Mattmc74

Konfyouzd said:


>


----------



## thebhef




----------



## Mattmc74

Thats a big damn dog!


----------



## thebhef




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My Dogg is cooler


----------



## Mattmc74

thebhef said:


>



Rarry ra rable rog!


----------



## thebhef

Mattmc74 said:


> Thats a big damn dog!



Maybe if we were to cook and eat him slightly...


----------



## Groff

Poppy cock


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


> Poppy cock



You would mention the word cock


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> My Dogg is cooler








NO mine is


----------



## Konfyouzd

Mattmc74 said:


> Thats a big damn dog!



goddamn


----------



## thebhef

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> NO mine is



You both lose.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Yo dawg..I heard you like dogs dawg!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yo dawg..I heard you like dogs dawg!


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> My Dogg is cooler



fa shizzle


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

D'angelo....nuff said


----------



## Konfyouzd

i knew he'd come up eventually


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> i knew he'd come up eventually



Ha. What made you think that?


----------



## thebhef




----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Ha. What made you think that?



when you expressed your love for blackness i immediately thought of that d'angelo video where he's just naked standing in front of the camera for the ENTIRE song


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> when you expressed your love for blackness i immediately thought of that d'angelo video where he's just naked standing in front of the camera for the ENTIRE song



Truth be told I forgot all about that video. My sister watched the shit out of it when it first came out


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Truth be told I forgot all about that video. My sister watched the shit out of it when it first came out



most women did. every girl i knew lost her mind over that shit.

amazing how far singing and working out will get you...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Well..can't blame them.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## Konfyouzd

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>



AWESOME


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well..can't blame them.



Eh. I wouldn't


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Eh. I would.



Tits Mcnaughskin


----------



## MFB




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oh please. By all means..give me a better example of sexy?



I meant "I would" as in "I'd do him", but I just changed it to make it more apparent...


----------



## Groff

So I just picked up a Magnavox FP7130SL01 turntable. If anyone has ANY info on it, when it was made etc... I'd appreciate it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I meant "I would" as in "I'd do him", but I just changed it to make it more apparent...



I was about to say......


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## Groff

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shit!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

FLAG!!!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> So I just picked up a Magnavox FP7130SL01 turntable. If anyone has ANY info on it, when it was made etc... I'd appreciate it.



It's a rebadged Philips.


----------



## Groff

Dizamn yall


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> It's a rebadged Philips.



I know that much, but I have no idea on the specifics


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> I know that much, but I have no idea on the specifics



Me neither, and I know my decks usually... just use it?


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Me neither, and I know my decks usually... just use it?



Oh I plan on it. Gonna load a new cart into it then hook 'er up.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> Oh I plan on it. Gonna load a new cart into it then hook 'er up.



ø&#8222;¸¨°º¤ø&#8222;¸¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨ 4;&#8222;ø¤º°¨
¨°º¤ø&#8222;¸ Groff ¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨copy an paste
¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨ Ur Gayfish!!!&#65279; `°º¤ø&#8222;¸if you think Groff is Gayfish!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; 4;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;
&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184; Groff &#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;copy an paste
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; Ur Gayfish!!!&#65279; `&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;if you think Groff is Gayfish!



&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; 4;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;
&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184; Groff &#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;copy an paste
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; Ur Gayfish!!!&#65279; `&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;if you think Groff is Gayfish!




&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; 4;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;
&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184; Groff &#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;copy an paste
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; Ur Gayfish!!!&#65279; `&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;if you think Groff is Gayfish!




&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; 4;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;
&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184; Groff &#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;copy an paste
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; Ur Gayfish!!!&#65279; `&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;if you think Groff is Gayfish!




&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; 4;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;
&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184; Groff &#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;copy an paste
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; Ur Gayfish!!!&#65279; `&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;if you think Groff is Gayfish!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I see red people.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

vampiregenocide said:


> I see red people.



Roses are red
Violets are blue
In Soviet Russia
Poem writes YOU!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Roses are red
Violets are blue
And all my base
Are belong to you


----------



## vampiregenocide

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> In Soviet Russia
> Poem writes YOU!



Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm schizophrenic
And so am I


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I have AIDS
And now so do you


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I have the clap
And now you do too


Wow..apparently we were thinking the same thing


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

For the UK guys:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'd fuck Xzibit


----------



## vampiregenocide

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'd fuck Xzibit


 
_I'd _fuck Xzibit.



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> For the UK guys:



If you didn't now, turned out he wasn't the father.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

vampiregenocide said:


> _I'd _fuck Xzibit.



Not with your throat slit and your crotch sledgehammered


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Not with your throat slit and your crotch sledgehammered


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## vampiregenocide

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Not with your throat slit and your crotch sledgehammered



 *steps backward slowly*


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>




FOR THE UK GUYS:

Kill Jeremy Kyle!!


----------



## abysmalrites

My friend's coffee (?) table. Twas his birthday yesterday and we decided to watch the Wall after some tequila.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

abysmalrites said:


>



 Awesome


----------



## abysmalrites

Needless to say, The Wall made no fucking sense


----------



## PlagueX1

abysmalrites said:


> My friend's coffee (?) table. Twas his birthday yesterday and we decided to watch the Wall after some tequila.



   Nice


----------



## thebhef

abysmalrites said:


> My friend's coffee (?) table. Twas his birthday yesterday and we decided to watch the Wall after some tequila.



Acceptable


----------



## Zepp88

otter!


----------



## Zepp88

Aquatic Land Mammal!


----------



## Zepp88

Oh dear, we have a aldkeogihei in this sector. Phire Photon Phcannons!


----------



## Groff

&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; 4;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;
&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184; Groff &#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;copy an paste
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; Ur Gayfish!!!&#65279; `&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;if you think Groff is Gayfish!


----------



## Groff

Zepp, did you see my earlier post? I got an old-ass turntable from my grandmom


----------



## Groff

vampiregenocide said:


> If you didn't now, turned out he wasn't the father.



Are you fucking kidding me? Link?


----------



## abysmalrites

JARGON!

&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; 4;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;
&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184; Groff &#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;copy an paste
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; Ur Gayfish!!!&#65279; `&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;if you think Groff is Gayfish!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; 4;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;
&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184; Zepp 88 &#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;copy an paste
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; Ur Gayfish!!!&#65279; `&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;if you think Zepp88 is Gayfish!


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


> Zepp, did you see my earlier post? I got an old-ass turntable from my grandmom



Picasa!


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> ø¸¨°º¤ø¸¸ø¤º°¨ 4;ø¤º°¨
> ¨°º¤ø¸ Zepp 88 ¸ø¤º°¨copy an paste
> ¸ø¤º°¨ Ur Gayfish!!!&#65279; `°º¤ø¸if you think Zepp88 is Gayfish!



If I was a fish, I doubt it would matter.


----------



## thebhef

Zepp88 said:


> If I was a fish, I doubt it would matter.



It's true. No one cares if fish are gay.


----------



## abysmalrites

But do fish care?


----------



## PlagueX1

abysmalrites said:


> But do fish care?



They do when their in my tummy.


----------



## Mattmc74

Fish are yummy!


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> Picasa!



Cleaned it off with a little bit of windex. The cables are sooooo discolored  This thing has GOT to be old.


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


> Cleaned it off with a little bit of windex. The cables are sooooo discolored  This thing has GOT to be old.



Ahh, player of the king of all formats.


----------



## Zepp88

I just got the trial version of FileMaker Pro....making a database of my video game collection, but I'm new at this shit...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

anyone here like fishsticks


----------



## Konfyouzd

i do


----------



## Zepp88

So, I've created a database that lets me enter my game collection: names, add details, add a box art image and export a list of them to Excel...

This is almost pointless.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zepp88 said:


> So, I've created a database that lets me enter my game collection: names, add details, add a box art image and export a list of them to Excel...
> 
> This is almost pointless.



your mom is almost pointless... BURN


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> your mom is almost pointless... BURN



Lick a fat mans asshole


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> So, I've created a database that lets me enter my game collection: names, add details, add a box art image and export a list of them to Excel...
> 
> This is almost pointless.



Almost pointless. Almost.


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


> Almost pointless. Almost.



My game collecting has gotten a bit...serious/ridiculous/i'm having a lot of fun with it.

Here's how the database looks right now, needs a lot of work.


----------



## Bobby

Zepp88 said:


> My game collecting has gotten a bit...serious/ridiculous/i'm having a lot of fun with it.
> 
> Here's how the database looks right now, needs a lot of work.



Sweet balls man. I've thought about doing something like that about 8 years ago.


----------



## Zepp88

Bobby said:


> Sweet balls man. I've thought about doing something like that about 8 years ago.



You collect?  Or do you just have a bunch?


----------



## playstopause

Wezi.

Wezi-wezo.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Wezi.
> 
> Wezi-wezo.



You are correct.


----------



## playstopause

Konfyouzd said:


> this is how you feel after doritos and bean dip



Man, whatdafuck is dat?


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> You are correct.



I just ... knew it.


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> And E.


----------



## Zepp88

E!!


----------



## Bobby

Zepp88 said:


> You collect?  Or do you just have a bunch?



Almost all my games I don't play. If I see something I don't have a buy it. No current gen purchases. Neo Geo cd, Dreamcast, Genesis, master system, snes, coleco vision, and more.

Boxes of games in storage. I just feel the current games lack the soul of the old school. My collecting if you could call it that started with collecting all the versions of Id's Doom series for every format.


----------



## Zepp88

Bobby said:


> Almost all my games I don't play. If I see something I don't have a buy it. No current gen purchases. Neo Geo cd, Dreamcast, Genesis, master system, snes, coleco vision, and more.
> 
> Boxes of games in storage. I just feel the current games lack the soul of the old school. My collecting if you could call it that started with collecting all the versions of Id's Doom series for every format.



Epic, and I definitely agree with the old vs. new thing.

When I am done putting all my stuff into the database I'll run a report on it and post my collection


----------



## thebhef

GET BOX ART!


----------



## Bobby

Zepp88 said:


> Epic, and I definitely agree with the old vs. new thing.
> 
> When I am done putting all my stuff into the database I'll run a report on it and post my collection



Cool! Wanna hold hands and skip down the yellow brick road?


----------



## Zepp88

Bobby said:


> Cool! Wanna hold hands and skip down the yellow brick road?



Sure!


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


> GET BOX ART!



It automatically opens up a google image search for the game you're looking at.


----------



## thebhef

Zepp88 said:


> It automatically opens up a google image search for the game you're looking at.



Well, fancy!


----------



## thebhef

my main box just crashed like a motherfucker, and i've decided to not fix it and install windows 7. Woe is me.


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


> my main box just crashed like a motherfucker, and i've decided to not fix it and install windows 7. Woe is me.



If you install Windows it will just break again


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Konfyouzd

Zepp88 said:


> Lick a fat mans asshole



lick a thin man's asshole


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>



You should make a bird database


----------



## playstopause

^

Thanks. 

As a matter of fact, it's art. It's called " bird exponential ".


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> As a matter of fact, it's art. It's called " bird exponential ".



Magical


----------



## playstopause

magical mystery tour.


----------



## playstopause

Oh wait, this isn't the song title game thread...


----------



## Zepp88

I'm not done yet, but.

Name	System	Condition
Captain Skyhawk	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Incomplete
Castlevania	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
Castlevania 2: Simon&#8217;s Quest	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
Castlevania 3: Dracula&#8217;s Curse	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
Double Dragon 2: The Revenge	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
Dr. Mario	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
Dr. Mario	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
Gyromite	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
Rescue: The Embassy Mission	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
Super Mario Brothers	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
Super Mario Brothers 2	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
Super Mario Brothers 3	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
The Adventure Of Link	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
The Immortal	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Incomplete
The Legend Of Zelda	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
Asterix And The Great Rescue	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
Boogerman	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
Bubsy 2	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
Castlevania: Bloodlines	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
Clayfighter	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
Primal Rage	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
Sonic Spinball	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
Sonic The Hedgehog	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
Sonic The Hedgehog 2	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
Sonic The Hedgehog 3	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
The Lost Vikings	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
The Revenge Of Shinobi	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
Urban Strike	Sega Genesis	Boxed Incomplete
Valis	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
After Burner	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
Alex Kidd In Shinobi World	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
F-16 Fighting Falcon	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
Fantasy Zone	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
Ghost House	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
Golvellius: Valley Of Doom	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
Hang On & Safari Hunt	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
Phantasy Star	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
Prince Of Persia	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
Rastan	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
Shinobi	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
Sonic The Hedgehog 2	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
Space Harrier	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
Thunder Blade	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
Ultima IV	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
Wonder Boy	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
Wonder Boy 3: Dragon&#8217;s Trap	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
Wonder Boy In Monster Land	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
Y&#8217;s The Vanished Omens	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete


----------



## Zepp88

Excel spreadsheets are ugly when copied and pasted with no markup...


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> I'm not done yet, but.
> 
> Name	System	Condition
> Captain Skyhawk	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Incomplete
> Castlevania	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Castlevania 2: Simons Quest	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Castlevania 3: Draculas Curse	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Double Dragon 2: The Revenge	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Dr. Mario	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Dr. Mario	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Gyromite	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Rescue: The Embassy Mission	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Super Mario Brothers	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Super Mario Brothers 2	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Super Mario Brothers 3	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> The Adventure Of Link	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> The Immortal	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Incomplete
> The Legend Of Zelda	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Asterix And The Great Rescue	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Boogerman	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Bubsy 2	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Castlevania: Bloodlines	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Clayfighter	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Primal Rage	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Sonic Spinball	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Sonic The Hedgehog	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Sonic The Hedgehog 2	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Sonic The Hedgehog 3	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> The Lost Vikings	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> The Revenge Of Shinobi	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Urban Strike	Sega Genesis	Boxed Incomplete
> Valis	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> After Burner	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
> Alex Kidd In Shinobi World	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
> F-16 Fighting Falcon	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Fantasy Zone	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Ghost House	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Golvellius: Valley Of Doom	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
> Hang On & Safari Hunt	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Phantasy Star	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
> Prince Of Persia	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Rastan	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
> Shinobi	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Sonic The Hedgehog 2	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Space Harrier	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Thunder Blade	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Ultima IV	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
> Wonder Boy	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
> Wonder Boy 3: Dragons Trap	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Wonder Boy In Monster Land	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Ys The Vanished Omens	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete





[&#477;&#647;onb/]&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	su&#477;&#623;o p&#477;&#613;s&#305;u&#592;&#652; &#477;&#613;&#647; s&#654;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	pu&#592;l &#633;&#477;&#647;suo&#623; u&#305; &#654;oq &#633;&#477;puo&#653;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	d&#592;&#633;&#647; suo&#387;&#592;&#633;p :3 &#654;oq &#633;&#477;puo&#653;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#654;oq &#633;&#477;puo&#653;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#652;&#305; &#592;&#623;&#305;&#647;ln
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#477;p&#592;lq &#633;&#477;pun&#613;&#647;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#633;&#477;&#305;&#633;&#633;&#592;&#613; &#477;&#596;&#592;ds
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	2 &#387;o&#613;&#477;&#387;p&#477;&#613; &#477;&#613;&#647; &#596;&#305;uos
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#305;qou&#305;&#613;s
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	u&#592;&#647;s&#592;&#633;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#592;&#305;s&#633;&#477;d &#607;o &#477;&#596;u&#305;&#633;d
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#633;&#592;&#647;s &#654;s&#592;&#647;u&#592;&#613;d
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#647;un&#613; &#305;&#633;&#592;&#607;&#592;s & uo &#387;u&#592;&#613;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#623;oop &#607;o &#654;&#477;ll&#592;&#652; :sn&#305;ll&#477;&#652;lo&#387;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#477;sno&#613; &#647;so&#613;&#387;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#477;uoz &#654;s&#592;&#647;u&#592;&#607;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	uo&#596;l&#592;&#607; &#387;u&#305;&#647;&#613;&#387;&#305;&#607; 61-&#607;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	pl&#633;o&#653; &#305;qou&#305;&#613;s u&#305; pp&#305;&#670; x&#477;l&#592;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#633;&#477;u&#633;nq &#633;&#477;&#647;&#607;&#592;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	s&#305;l&#592;&#652;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#477;&#670;&#305;&#633;&#647;s u&#592;q&#633;n
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#305;qou&#305;&#613;s &#607;o &#477;&#387;u&#477;&#652;&#477;&#633; &#477;&#613;&#647;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	s&#387;u&#305;&#670;&#305;&#652; &#647;sol &#477;&#613;&#647;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	3 &#387;o&#613;&#477;&#387;p&#477;&#613; &#477;&#613;&#647; &#596;&#305;uos
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	2 &#387;o&#613;&#477;&#387;p&#477;&#613; &#477;&#613;&#647; &#596;&#305;uos
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#387;o&#613;&#477;&#387;p&#477;&#613; &#477;&#613;&#647; &#596;&#305;uos
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	ll&#592;qu&#305;ds &#596;&#305;uos
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#477;&#387;&#592;&#633; l&#592;&#623;&#305;&#633;d
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#633;&#477;&#647;&#613;&#387;&#305;&#607;&#654;&#592;l&#596;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	s&#477;u&#305;lpoolq :&#592;&#305;u&#592;&#652;&#477;l&#647;s&#592;&#596;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	2 &#654;sqnq
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	u&#592;&#623;&#633;&#477;&#387;ooq
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#477;n&#596;s&#477;&#633; &#647;&#592;&#477;&#633;&#387; &#477;&#613;&#647; pu&#592; x&#305;&#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#592;pl&#477;z &#607;o pu&#477;&#387;&#477;l &#477;&#613;&#647;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	l&#592;&#647;&#633;o&#623;&#623;&#305; &#477;&#613;&#647;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#670;u&#305;l &#607;o &#477;&#633;n&#647;u&#477;&#652;p&#592; &#477;&#613;&#647;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	3 s&#633;&#477;&#613;&#647;o&#633;q o&#305;&#633;&#592;&#623; &#633;&#477;dns
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	2 s&#633;&#477;&#613;&#647;o&#633;q o&#305;&#633;&#592;&#623; &#633;&#477;dns
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	s&#633;&#477;&#613;&#647;o&#633;q o&#305;&#633;&#592;&#623; &#633;&#477;dns
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	uo&#305;ss&#305;&#623; &#654;ss&#592;q&#623;&#477; &#477;&#613;&#647; :&#477;n&#596;s&#477;&#633;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#477;&#647;&#305;&#623;o&#633;&#654;&#387;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	o&#305;&#633;&#592;&#623; &#729;&#633;p
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	o&#305;&#633;&#592;&#623; &#729;&#633;p
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#477;&#387;u&#477;&#652;&#477;&#633; &#477;&#613;&#647; :2 uo&#387;&#592;&#633;p &#477;lqnop
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#477;s&#633;n&#596; s&#592;ln&#596;&#592;&#633;p :3 &#592;&#305;u&#592;&#652;&#477;l&#647;s&#592;&#596;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#647;s&#477;nb suo&#623;&#305;s :2 &#592;&#305;u&#592;&#652;&#477;l&#647;s&#592;&#596;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#592;&#305;u&#592;&#652;&#477;l&#647;s&#592;&#596;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#670;&#653;&#592;&#613;&#654;&#670;s u&#305;&#592;&#647;d&#592;&#596;
uo&#305;&#647;&#305;puo&#596;	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s	&#477;&#623;&#592;u

&#729;&#647;nq '&#647;&#477;&#654; &#477;uop &#647;ou &#623;,&#305;[3093741&#1563;88dd&#477;z=&#477;&#647;onb]


----------



## playstopause

[&#477;&#647;onb/]&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	su&#477;&#623;o p&#477;&#613;s&#305;u&#592;&#652; &#477;&#613;&#647; s&#8217;&#654;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	pu&#592;l &#633;&#477;&#647;suo&#623; u&#305; &#654;oq &#633;&#477;puo&#653;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	d&#592;&#633;&#647; s&#8217;uo&#387;&#592;&#633;p :3 &#654;oq &#633;&#477;puo&#653;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#654;oq &#633;&#477;puo&#653;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#652;&#305; &#592;&#623;&#305;&#647;ln
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#477;p&#592;lq &#633;&#477;pun&#613;&#647;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#633;&#477;&#305;&#633;&#633;&#592;&#613; &#477;&#596;&#592;ds
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	2 &#387;o&#613;&#477;&#387;p&#477;&#613; &#477;&#613;&#647; &#596;&#305;uos
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#305;qou&#305;&#613;s
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	u&#592;&#647;s&#592;&#633;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#592;&#305;s&#633;&#477;d &#607;o &#477;&#596;u&#305;&#633;d
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#633;&#592;&#647;s &#654;s&#592;&#647;u&#592;&#613;d
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#647;un&#613; &#305;&#633;&#592;&#607;&#592;s & uo &#387;u&#592;&#613;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#623;oop &#607;o &#654;&#477;ll&#592;&#652; :sn&#305;ll&#477;&#652;lo&#387;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#477;sno&#613; &#647;so&#613;&#387;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#477;uoz &#654;s&#592;&#647;u&#592;&#607;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	uo&#596;l&#592;&#607; &#387;u&#305;&#647;&#613;&#387;&#305;&#607; 61-&#607;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	pl&#633;o&#653; &#305;qou&#305;&#613;s u&#305; pp&#305;&#670; x&#477;l&#592;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;&#623; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#633;&#477;u&#633;nq &#633;&#477;&#647;&#607;&#592;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	s&#305;l&#592;&#652;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#477;&#670;&#305;&#633;&#647;s u&#592;q&#633;n
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#305;qou&#305;&#613;s &#607;o &#477;&#387;u&#477;&#652;&#477;&#633; &#477;&#613;&#647;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	s&#387;u&#305;&#670;&#305;&#652; &#647;sol &#477;&#613;&#647;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	3 &#387;o&#613;&#477;&#387;p&#477;&#613; &#477;&#613;&#647; &#596;&#305;uos
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	2 &#387;o&#613;&#477;&#387;p&#477;&#613; &#477;&#613;&#647; &#596;&#305;uos
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#387;o&#613;&#477;&#387;p&#477;&#613; &#477;&#613;&#647; &#596;&#305;uos
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	ll&#592;qu&#305;ds &#596;&#305;uos
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#477;&#387;&#592;&#633; l&#592;&#623;&#305;&#633;d
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#633;&#477;&#647;&#613;&#387;&#305;&#607;&#654;&#592;l&#596;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	s&#477;u&#305;lpoolq :&#592;&#305;u&#592;&#652;&#477;l&#647;s&#592;&#596;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	2 &#654;sqnq
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	u&#592;&#623;&#633;&#477;&#387;ooq
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	s&#305;s&#477;u&#477;&#387; &#592;&#387;&#477;s	&#477;n&#596;s&#477;&#633; &#647;&#592;&#477;&#633;&#387; &#477;&#613;&#647; pu&#592; x&#305;&#633;&#477;&#647;s&#592;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#592;pl&#477;z &#607;o pu&#477;&#387;&#477;l &#477;&#613;&#647;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	l&#592;&#647;&#633;o&#623;&#623;&#305; &#477;&#613;&#647;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#670;u&#305;l &#607;o &#477;&#633;n&#647;u&#477;&#652;p&#592; &#477;&#613;&#647;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	3 s&#633;&#477;&#613;&#647;o&#633;q o&#305;&#633;&#592;&#623; &#633;&#477;dns
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	2 s&#633;&#477;&#613;&#647;o&#633;q o&#305;&#633;&#592;&#623; &#633;&#477;dns
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	s&#633;&#477;&#613;&#647;o&#633;q o&#305;&#633;&#592;&#623; &#633;&#477;dns
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	uo&#305;ss&#305;&#623; &#654;ss&#592;q&#623;&#477; &#477;&#613;&#647; :&#477;n&#596;s&#477;&#633;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#477;&#647;&#305;&#623;o&#633;&#654;&#387;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	o&#305;&#633;&#592;&#623; &#729;&#633;p
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	o&#305;&#633;&#592;&#623; &#729;&#633;p
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#477;&#387;u&#477;&#652;&#477;&#633; &#477;&#613;&#647; :2 uo&#387;&#592;&#633;p &#477;lqnop
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#477;s&#633;n&#596; s&#8217;&#592;ln&#596;&#592;&#633;p :3 &#592;&#305;u&#592;&#652;&#477;l&#647;s&#592;&#596;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#647;s&#477;nb s&#8217;uo&#623;&#305;s :2 &#592;&#305;u&#592;&#652;&#477;l&#647;s&#592;&#596;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#592;&#305;u&#592;&#652;&#477;l&#647;s&#592;&#596;
&#477;&#647;&#477;ld&#623;o&#596;u&#305; p&#477;xoq	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s &#647;u&#477;&#623;u&#305;&#592;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#647;u&#477; opu&#477;&#647;u&#305;u	&#670;&#653;&#592;&#613;&#654;&#670;s u&#305;&#592;&#647;d&#592;&#596;
uo&#305;&#647;&#305;puo&#596;	&#623;&#477;&#647;s&#654;s	&#477;&#623;&#592;u

&#729;&#647;nq '&#647;&#477;&#654; &#477;uop &#647;ou &#623;,&#305;[3093741&#1563;88dd&#477;z=&#477;&#647;onb]



Zepp88 said:


> I'm not done yet, but.
> 
> Name	System	Condition
> Captain Skyhawk	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Incomplete
> Castlevania	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Castlevania 2: Simon&#8217;s Quest	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Castlevania 3: Dracula&#8217;s Curse	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Double Dragon 2: The Revenge	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Dr. Mario	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Dr. Mario	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Gyromite	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Rescue: The Embassy Mission	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Super Mario Brothers	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Super Mario Brothers 2	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Super Mario Brothers 3	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> The Adventure Of Link	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> The Immortal	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Incomplete
> The Legend Of Zelda	Nintendo Entertainment System	Boxed Complete
> Asterix And The Great Rescue	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Boogerman	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Bubsy 2	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Castlevania: Bloodlines	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Clayfighter	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Primal Rage	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Sonic Spinball	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Sonic The Hedgehog	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Sonic The Hedgehog 2	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Sonic The Hedgehog 3	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> The Lost Vikings	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> The Revenge Of Shinobi	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> Urban Strike	Sega Genesis	Boxed Incomplete
> Valis	Sega Genesis	Boxed Complete
> After Burner	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
> Alex Kidd In Shinobi World	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
> F-16 Fighting Falcon	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Fantasy Zone	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Ghost House	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Golvellius: Valley Of Doom	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
> Hang On & Safari Hunt	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Phantasy Star	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
> Prince Of Persia	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Rastan	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
> Shinobi	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Sonic The Hedgehog 2	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Space Harrier	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Thunder Blade	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Ultima IV	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
> Wonder Boy	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete
> Wonder Boy 3: Dragon&#8217;s Trap	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Wonder Boy In Monster Land	Sega Master System	Boxed Complete
> Y&#8217;s The Vanished Omens	Sega Master System	Boxed Incomplete


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.mwtremblay.com/games/Games&#37;20List.htm < That's better


----------



## Zepp88

That's all I can do for tonight, must sleep, later guys, fuck this place up nice.


----------



## sami

space harrier for the master system IST KRIEG. I spent a SHIT load of hours on that game when I was a teenager. 'And I'd spend a lot more if I had it again.


----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

^

Neat.  



Zepp88 said:


> That's all I can do for tonight, must sleep, later guys, fuck this place up nice.



I'm going too. Good night yall.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sleep is for people with mangina's.


----------



## PlagueX1

Stealthtastic said:


> Sleep is for people with mangina's.


----------



## Groff

Fuck yeah captain skyhawk!!!


----------



## Groff

That game was the shit, and it was hard as hell


----------



## PlagueX1

thats what she said


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

CHUNCHUNCHNCHUNCHNC! thats the sound of my guitar


----------



## PlagueX1

CraCKRACKRACK thats the sound of me breaking your guitar in half


----------



## MFB

I don't make sounds when I do things


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I do, i has a chesefart to do it


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

Stealthtastic said:


> I do, i has a chesefart to do it



Cake farts... Google it. I will not link it here.

Ever. 

What has been seen, cannot be unseen


----------



## PlagueX1

I GOTS NO BALLS I GOTS NO BALLS


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

tell me something i dont know..


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm holding your balls. Did you know that?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah man, your hands are kind of cold tho


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Sorry. I had a slurpee before I did this


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I post garbage too. Very unuseful peices of garbage that's not good for you. Please don't read it.
P.S. I want big number's

dude, did you see that guy?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

EEEW


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

So has anyone used one of those fake vaginas or fleshlights? Don't be shy..speak up. Reviews are in order. I wanna know how these work. Yes I'm serious....START TALKING


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I had one, nothing compare's to the real thing, please save yourself the money.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I had one, nothing compare's to the real thing, please save yourself the money.



Which one? Fleshlight or other?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I had one, nothing compare's to the real thing, please save yourself the money.



Hey you're from BC too eh?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Fleshlight is a failure, the real vagina that you find on the female specimen is alot better. I'm here, so it definitley works!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Fleshlight is a failure, the real vagina that you find on the female specimen is alot better. I'm here, so it definitley works!



Well nothing will compare to actual sex (Except MAYBE those ultra expensive Real Dolls). But I was just wondering how they work. I'm hearing about them more and more and I always wanted to know how a Big Gulp cup with a poontang on the end would be all that great


----------



## thebhef

A vagina is OK, but nothing compares to a genuine fleshlight.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Gotta love your reason 4 edit


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

You don't have to spell it right to fuck it


----------



## Bobby




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And what's with people who talk during sex? Shut the fuck up. Now's not the time for heart to heart talks


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## wannabguitarist

This thread went from fleshlights to popped collars in one page, quite the achievement


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sory about deraiL!


----------



## thebhef

Stealthtastic said:


> Sory about deraiL!



Don't let it happen again.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## thebhef

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>



Now there's something we can all enjoy.


----------



## Bobby

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And what's with people who talk during sex? Shut the fuck up. Now's not the time for heart to heart talks



I had that happened once. Totally ruined the moment. I got up jumped in the shower when I went to get my pants she was crying. I guess she didn't see the issue of asking how my day was.

She flipped the fuck out. I'm glad she left me over that.


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> E!



E. 

And also, la.


----------



## 74n4LL0

g3rmanium said:


> E.
> 
> And also, la.


----------



## AeonSolus

THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENGLISH ARE COMING!!!!, THE ENG-

Ow wait, they're here. hai there 

Beat this.


----------



## 74n4LL0

Konfyouzd said:


> i do



and you like to put fishsticks in your mouth?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

hai back


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

*yawns*


----------



## thebhef

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> *yawns*



Hey, read the first post for the rules of the thread...


----------



## ShadyDavey

Morning.


----------



## Wi77iam

good morning, my balls are itchy


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

there's a wasp buzzing around my room and it won't go out the window


----------



## Wi77iam

get your blackmachine and smack it, because blackmachine pwns everything..


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Wi77iam said:


> get your blackmachine and smack it, because blackmachine pwns everything..



too late! it is already very dead because I threw a pillow at it...


----------



## Wi77iam

smack it with your blackmachine just to be sure  
wasp stings are 

I want a blackmachine


----------



## arktan

Murderer!

If it were at least a human being...


----------



## 74n4LL0

back from lunch


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Wi77iam said:


> smack it with your blackmachine just to be sure
> wasp stings are
> 
> I want a blackmachine



to be honest, blackmachines are something you have to have gotten in on early... the waiting lists are insane! but by all means save up for one, they are worth it...


----------



## ShadyDavey

Wi77iam said:


> good morning, my balls are itchy



Ah, gonads......proud wandering folk......

Wasp stings are annoying - thankfully I have a fishing catapult and I'm not afraid to use it. Gives me something to do....


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Wi77iam

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> to be honest, blackmachines are something you have to have gotten in on early... the waiting lists are insane! but by all means save up for one, they are worth it...



 stuff that, waiting is for chumps. 
I'm gno go with ET guitars for a custom RG7 fixed bridge.


----------



## Konfyouzd

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyy macarena!


----------



## AeonSolus

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Wi77iam

my name is not macarena.


----------



## Konfyouzd

i beg your pardon, sir

flawless victory

fee fie foe fum

&#243;rale!!!!!


----------



## Wi77iam

wut .. ?
Breakdowns are teh best


----------



## Konfyouzd

Wi77iam said:


> wut .. ?
> Breakdowns are teh best



rubbish

where in the world is carmen san diego?

my guitar is the biggest distraction EVER. i was cleaning yesterday and i looked at it and thought, "while i'm straightening up... i bet that thing probably needs to be tuned..." that was the end of my cleaning. 5 minutes in...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Once again..I have returned to put the smackdown on that STANKIN ass!


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Once again..I have returned to put the smackdown on that STANKIN ass!



if your kids give you any lip you can beat em with a sack of sweet valencia oranges... it won't leave a bruise and it'll show em who's boss...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I got mad last night and punched my wife in the face......

My wifes been dead for 10 years......

Who the hell did I hit?


----------



## 74n4LL0

asd


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I got mad last night and punched my wife in the face......
> 
> My wifes been dead for 10 years......
> 
> Who the hell did I hit?



"that dress is very becoming on you. if i were on you i'd be cumming ("coming") too..."

i kiss my sweetie with my fist


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow


----------



## Konfyouzd

"do i look like a cat to you boy???"
"do you see me jumpin' all nimbly bimbly from tree to tree???"

you stop laughin' right meow!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

A BOOTY JUICE PRODUCTION!
PHAT MAN! HAIL YEAH! HEHEHEHAAA!

YEAH HO
YEAH BITCH
SHOW ME HOW YO COOCHIE TWITCH
DON'T YOU LEAVE NO CHILD BEHIND
DON'T YOU LEAVE NO CHILD BEHIND
SAY WHAT!

SANG BITCHES

YEAH PUNK, YEAH TRICK
I'LL SHOW YOU HOW MY COOCHIE TWITCH
DON'T YOU LEAVE NO CHILD BEHIND
DON'T YOU LEAVE NO CHILD BEHIND
SAY WHAT?

I'M TALKIN BOUT THE MOTHERFUCKIN, ASS DROPPIN, BOOTY POPPIN CHILD
THE CHILD!
NO CHILD LEFT BEHIND

HE'S TALKIN BOUT THE MOTHERFUCKIN, ASS DROPPING, BOOTY POPPIN CHILD
THE CHILD!
NO CHILD LEFT BEHIND

SAY WHAT!?


----------



## Konfyouzd

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> A BOOTY JUICE PRODUCTION!
> PHAT MAN! HAIL YEAH! HEHEHEHAAA!
> 
> YEAH HO
> YEAH BITCH
> SHOW ME HOW YO COOCHIE TWITCH
> DON'T YOU LEAVE NO CHILD BEHIND
> DON'T YOU LEAVE NO CHILD BEHIND
> SAY WHAT!
> SANG BITCHES
> 
> YEAH PUNK, YEAH TRICK
> I'LL SHOW YOU HOW MY COOCHIE TWITCH
> DON'T YOU LEAVE NO CHILD BEHIND
> DON'T YOU LEAVE NO CHILD BEHIND
> SAY WHAT?
> 
> I'M TALKIN BOUT THE MOTHERFUCKIN, ASS DROPPIN, BOOTY POPPIN CHILD
> THE CHILD!
> NO CHILD LEFT BEHIND
> 
> HE'S TALKIN BOUT THE MOTHERFUCKIN, ASS DROPPING, BOOTY POPPING CHILD
> THE CHILD!
> NO CHILD LEFT BEHIND
> 
> SAY WHAT!?



that makes me sad...


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## Konfyouzd

you asked for it, bitch


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Konfyouzd

dear jesus, why?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Konfyouzd

playstopause said:


>




i fuckin' need moooooore than eva!



playstopause said:


>






Konfyouzd said:


> i fuckin' need moooooore than eva!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> you asked for it, bitch



Oh no...you done worked my last nerve


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Konfyouzd

On W-Balls, right now, somethin new, by Snoop Doggy Dogg
And this one goes out to the ladies, from all the guys
A big bow wow wow, cuz we gonna make it a little mystery 
here tonight, this is DJ Eazy Dick, on the station that
slaps you across your fat ass, with a fat dick

When I met you last night baby
Before you opened up your gap
I had respect for ya lady
But now I take it all back
Cause you gave me all your pussy
And ya even licked my balls
Leave your number on the cabinet
And I promise baby, I'll give ya a call
Next time I'm feelin kinda horny
You can come on over, and I'll break you off
And if you can't fuck, that day, baby
Just lay back, and open your mouth
Cause I have never 
met a girl
That I love 
in the whole wide world

Well, if Kurupt gave a fuck about a bitch I'd always be broke
I'd never have no motherfuckin indo to smoke
I gets loced and looney, bitch you can't Do Me
Do we like BBD, you hoochie groupie?
I have no love for hoes
That's somethin I learned in the pound
so how the fuck am I supposed
to pay this hoe, just to lay this hoe
I know the pussy's mine, I'ma fuck a couple more times
And then I'm through with it, there's nothing else to do with it
Pass it to the homie, now you hit it
Cause she ain't nuthin but a bitch to me
And y'all know, that bitches ain't shit to me
i gives a fuck, why don't y'all pay attention
Approach it with a different proposition, I'm Kurupt
Hoe you'll never be my only one, trick ass beeeitch!

It ain't no fun, if the homies can't have none

Guess who back in the motherfuckin house
With a fat dick for your motherfuckin mouth
Hoes recognize, niggaz do too
Cuz when bitches get scandolous and pull a voodoo
What you gon do? You really don't know
So I'd advise you not to trust that hoe
Silly of me to fall in love with a bitch
Knowin damn well, I'm too caught up with my grip
Now as the sun rotates and my game grows bigger
How many bitches wanna fuck this ..... named Snoop
Doggy, I'm all the above
I'm too swift on my toes to get caught up with you hoes
But see, it ain't no fun, if my homies can't get a taste of it
Cause you know I don't love em


Whoa!
Hey, now ya know, inhale, exhale with my flow
One for the money, two for the bitches
Three to get ready, and four to hit the switches
In my Chevy, six-fo' Rag to be exact
With bitches on my side, and bitches on back
So back up bitch cuz i'm strugglin, so get
on your knees and then start jugglin
these motherfuckin nuts in your mouth
It's me, Warren G the ..... with the glock
Whoo!



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oh no...you done worked my last nerve





i'd tear that up


----------



## Wi77iam

oh my, that is hideous.


----------



## Konfyouzd

don't be hatin...

i bet she's a beast in the sack


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> don't be hatin...
> 
> i bet she's a beast in the sack








hm....so is he



My god this thread has gone from a childishly silly and innocent beginning to utter filth. I blame the schools


----------



## Konfyouzd

i blame my mama...

EDIT: that's right! i said it...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> i blame my mama...
> 
> EDIT: that's right! i said it...



You're just another bad creation


----------



## Konfyouzd

c-c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker!!!!!!






shao kahn's midlife crisis???


----------



## Wi77iam

FAALLCOOOOOOOON PUNCH!


----------



## Konfyouzd

get get get get get get get get get! get get get get get get get your freak on!

(what an annoying fuckin' song...) would i still tap it? ABSOLUTELY


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

WITH A FEATHER ON THE WING AND THE WING ON THE BIRD AND THE BIRD IN THE EGG AND THE EGG IN THE NEST AND THE NEST ON SOME TWIGS AND THE TWIGS ON A BRANCH AND THE BRANCH ON THE TREE AND THE TREE ON THE ROOTS AND THE ROOTS IN THE HOLE AND THE HOLE IN THE GROUND

AND THE GREEN GRASS GREW ALL AROUND ALL AROUND
AND THE GREEN GRASS GREW ALL AROUND
FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> WITH A FEATHER ON THE WING AND THE WING ON THE BIRD AND THE BIRD IN THE EGG AND THE EGG IN THE NEST AND THE NEST ON SOME TWIGS AND THE TWIGS ON A BRANCH AND THE BRANCH ON THE TREE AND THE TREE ON THE ROOTS AND THE ROOTS IN THE HOLE AND THE HOLE IN THE GROUND
> 
> AND THE GREEN GRASS GREW ALL AROUND ALL AROUND
> AND THE GREEN GRASS GREW ALL AROUND
> FUCK YEAH!



that was my shit back in the day!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> get get get get get get get get get! get get get get get get get your freak on!
> 
> (what an annoying fuckin' song...) would i still tap it? ABSOLUTELY



You want annoying?


I swear..shit like this makes me ashamed of my own damn people


----------



## 74n4LL0

The fattie before was NSFW!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

74n4LL0 said:


> The fattie before was NSFW!



I don't think she's safe for anything to be honest


----------



## ZeroSignal

Konfyouzd said:


> if your kids give you any lip you can beat em with a sack of sweet valencia oranges... it won't leave a bruise and it'll show em who's boss...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

74n4LL0 said:


> The fattie before was NSFW!



There fixed..now shut up and put your hardon away


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You want annoying?
> 
> 
> I swear..shit like this makes me ashamed of my own damn people




i haven't even watched that video and i know i'm gonna hate it. kind of like "knuck if you buck..." WHAT?!?!?!



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't think she's safe for anything to be honest



i'd tap it...

hola! vamonos!!!!

a bombaclaat!!!!!! you want some of dis hot fiyah?!?!?!

you're too close, man!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> i'd tap it...



What the hell wouldn't you hit. Have some morals man!


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> What the hell wouldn't you hit. Have some morals man!



years of loneliness... 

beggars can't be choosers my friend... 

and just cuz she's a huge bitch doesn't mean she doesn't need love like the rest of us. have a heart, man!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I suppose you have a point there. Better than nothing


----------



## Konfyouzd

indeed... my hands are filing for a divorce.






overworked and underappreciated...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> indeed... my hands are filing for a divorce.



That's even worse. I feel sorry for straight men..sex seems to be such a rarity in their lives.


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's even worse. I feel sorry for straight men..sex seems to be such a rarity in their lives.



well the thing is... women have a lot of power in that department. and i'd like to avoid sexual harassment charges at all costs. seems to me my life might be easier if i were gay...

wait... what???


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> well the thing is... women have a lot of power in that department. and i'd like to avoid sexual harassment charges at all costs. seems to me my life might be easier if i were gay...
> 
> wait... what???



And once again..Drakkar claims another soul

Thank you and Goodnight


----------



## playstopause

F is for fun.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> F is for fun.



Most definitely.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeee!!!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Konfyouzd said:


> well the thing is... women have a lot of power in that department. and i'd like to avoid sexual harassment charges at all costs. seems to me my life might be easier if i were gay...
> 
> wait... what???


----------



## Konfyouzd

this is my brain... OFF drugs... 

fuck my life... 

i hate it when i go into the men's room and there's a line of guy's pissin' and the ONLY urinal available is the little short kiddy one.


----------



## AeonSolus

have you noticed how this thread has pushed the response delay to others? you people are focusing too much in here 

EEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHH MACARENA


----------



## Konfyouzd

mama said life's like a box of chocolates...


----------



## Spondus




----------



## Konfyouzd

If Mississippi New Jersey then what would Delaware????


----------



## 74n4LL0

Spondus said:


>


----------



## Konfyouzd

what a way to start the day...






what do you think this guy is thinking?

"i ate the WHOLE treadmill"


----------



## 74n4LL0

I got headache, a football (soccer) match in 2 hours and half (I'm going to see it, not play it), no way to take drugs...
what can I do?


----------



## Konfyouzd

kill yourself...? err... kill someone else. whichever works best for you.


----------



## 74n4LL0

Konfyouzd said:


> kill yourself...? err... kill someone else. whichever works best for you.



If I kill myself I will miss the match...doesn't make sense
kill someone?


----------



## Konfyouzd

74n4LL0 said:


> If I kill myself I will miss the match...doesn't make sense
> kill someone?



logic at its finest!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Wi77iam said:


> get your blackmachine and smack it, because blackmachine pwns everything..


 
That is no longer nessesary as the blackmachine guitar will attract it and kill it on contact.



Konfyouzd said:


> get get get get get get get get get! get get get get get get get your freak on!
> 
> (what an annoying fuckin' song...) would i still tap it? ABSOLUTELY


 
NTWS


----------



## Konfyouzd

NTWS...? me no speaky...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Tapping Furtado is asking for a trouble Mr.K...


----------



## Konfyouzd

tappin' furtado is good stuff man...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Do it after work hour's. During work hour's will result in displinary action at the most disturbing level.....Furtado tap's you!


----------



## Konfyouzd

i dunno how i feel about that... haha


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Just say, "Furtado tapping me is bad stuff man."


----------



## playstopause

E!


----------



## playstopause

E!!


----------



## playstopause

E!!!


----------



## playstopause

E!!!!


----------



## playstopause

E!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

E!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

E!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

E!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

E!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

E!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

OH HELLO THERE FORUM SPY!


----------



## thebhef

Forumspy acknowledges your greeting


----------



## Konfyouzd

i do not

muhahahahahahaha







you weak, pathetic fool!


----------



## MFB

I R FORUMSPY


----------



## Konfyouzd

MFB said:


> I R FORUMSPY



I am Weasel!


----------



## MFB

I kill weasels

...and rats

...and lemurs

...and a lot of other things too


----------



## Konfyouzd

HELLO...!


----------



## Bobby

Konfyouzd said:


> HELLO...!



That smile reminds me of Batman 89


----------



## MFB

TOO MUCH JUNK IN TRUNK!

TOO MUCH JUNK!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bobby said:


> That smile reminds me of Batman 89



lolololololololololo1lol1ol1ollolol


----------



## Konfyouzd

MFB said:


> TOO MUCH JUNK IN TRUNK!
> 
> TOO MUCH JUNK!



is that possible?

and i believe the song is... "Dance too much booty in the pants!" -- 2 Live Crew 

HOLLA!


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> HELLO...!



I'd like to stand on that thing.


----------



## MFB

Clearly it is possible as it is right there!


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> I'd like to stand on that thing.



i'd like to do more than stand on it, my friend... that's one yummy piece of lady... 



MFB said:


> Clearly it is possible as it is right there!



you just can't handle the glory that is rachel ray's booty...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Konfyouzd said:


> HELLO...!


 
That's a fine looking lady. Not to much and not to little.


----------



## Konfyouzd

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> That's a fine looking lady. Not to much and not to little.



that's more like it... 

Motha fuckin' ben over there is a HATER...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

E!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mondays are Fundays!


----------



## PlagueX1

Konfyouzd said:


> HELLO...!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## hufschmid

I will feel better after this:



HATCHY CATCHY PATCHY POO AND MAMADOW AND SUTAPACKASH AND CLOUDY AND FOOGY AND MAYDAY


----------



## g3rmanium

E!

E'd.

E#d.

E"

you all suck.


----------



## PlagueX1

GUITAR CHIP PAINT SO ANGRY AGAIN F.! 

F.
F.
F.
F.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## hufschmid

and nobody knows what the hell i was talking about


----------



## g3rmanium

PlagueX1 said:


> GUITAR CHIP PAINT SO ANGRY AGAIN F.!
> 
> F.
> F.
> F.
> F.



E.


----------



## hufschmid

Name of the cats we had in our family when i was a kid:


Mamadow met a stranger....

mamadow started it all!

They made 2 babies Mayday and Suti, later on suti changed her name because she got pregnent by mayday... (SUTAPACKACH) bagage suit....

then fogy and cloudy arrived and had 2 babies misty and snowy


----------



## Randy

e.


----------



## g3rmanium

hufschmid said:


> and nobody knows what the hell i was talking about



You were talking about E? 



Randy said:


> e.



Yes.


----------



## Randy

E?


----------



## Zepp88

I seem to be slowly working my way into being an admin/spreadsheet/data entry/research person, in every job I've had recently I've always settled into this no matter what my actual job title is.

Thoughts?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.



Zepp88 said:


> I seem to be slowly working my way into being an admin/spreadsheet/data entry/research person, in every job I've had recently I've always settled into this no matter what my actual job title is.
> 
> Thoughts?



Yeah, link to my sites and it'll get better.


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


> Fuck yeah captain skyhawk!!!





Groff said:


> That game was the shit, and it was hard as hell



Yes.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ge.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, link to my sites and it'll get better.



I'll do that when I get home.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> I'll do that when I get home.



...gayfish.


----------



## g3rmanium

i pm'd you, mike.


----------



## Randy

It'll get worse.


----------



## g3rmanium

gah.


----------



## AeonSolus

I am

spamming


----------



## playstopause

Hi! Folks!


----------



## AeonSolus

the thread


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> ...gayfish.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## AeonSolus

badly


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

glob.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeee!


----------



## hufschmid

vive la musique paillarde!


----------



## Randy

Wee-wee?


----------



## Zepp88

Was I born to be a desk jockey?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!



E!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Zepp88 said:


> Was I born to be a desk jockey?



Yes


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> Was I born to be a cock jockey?



Yes.


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


> vive la musique paillarde!





Randy said:


> Wee-wee?





E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> E!



*:WUB:*


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

playstopause said:


> *:WUB:*



brie! brie!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Yes.



You're just upset that I will never turn to your devious ways.


----------



## g3rmanium

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> brie! brie!



squee! squee!


----------



## Zepp88

asmegin_slayer said:


> Yes



Fair enough.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> You're just upset that I will never turn to your devious ways.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Fair enough.



Low standards, Mr. Tremblay?


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> *:WUB:*


----------



## Randy




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Randy said:


>



Ugh.
No thanks.


----------



## Randy

But... Kip Winger.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Randy said:


> But... Kip Winger.


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllll

lllllll


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

lll



Randy said:


>



THE MAN!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Randy said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> AUGFJ-kIhl0



ghey.


----------



## Randy

*DI-SCIPLES!*


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll

llllllllllllllll


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> ghey.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Randy said:


> *DI-SCIPLES!*



*COME JOIN WITH ME!*


----------



## Randy




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Randy said:


>



...no, he said "cocks"...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Randy

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> ...no, he said "cocks"...



Oh shit... he's back...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Randy said:


> Oh shit... he's back...


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.

llllllllllllllll

E?


----------



## Randy




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Randy said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

9.

2000 GET!

SS.org sucks! 100 M GET!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Randy said:


>



Wtf why aren't those in protective sleeves?! Noob.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## sami

haha, reminds me of the shakira & danzig vid.


----------



## Zepp88

Frenchy....I just got the new Depeche Mode album....listening to it now....


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's even worse. I feel sorry for straight men..sex seems to be such a rarity in their lives.



It seems that you guys put up with way less bullshit, pitty about the getting-fucked-in-the-ass thing....


----------



## Zepp88

The new DM album is good so far, first song ruled, on to the next...


----------



## Randy




----------



## Zepp88

Oh shit...am I listening to an album on par with "Songs of Faith and Devotion"???????? Lets see if this album is strong all the way through.

1.) In Chains (Awesome)
2.) Hole To Feed (Awesome)
3.) Wrong (Awesome)

Listening to Wrong right now, next up is Fragile Tension


----------



## Randy

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>


----------



## sami

Randy said:


>




YES!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> It seems that you guys put up with way less bullshit, pitty about the getting-fucked-in-the-ass thing....



Hey, it's not so bad...

stitch


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

E!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

sami said:


> YES!


----------



## Randy

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Hey, it's not so bad...
> 
> stitch



Pitching, catching or versatile?


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Pitching, catching or versatile?



D=


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

too much conversation going on here


----------



## Randy

>.>


----------



## Zepp88

Listening to the new DM album again, so let it sink in, going to cobble together a review...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Your a gypsy so it doesnt matter what you think really


----------



## Zepp88

Adding more games to my database....I'm curious to see what the count is....up to 63....not done....


----------



## Konfyouzd

hey i know this isn't the thread for this but i need help FAST


----------



## Zepp88

We will not help you, I'll just refer you to the outside world.


----------



## Konfyouzd

ahh... ya bastard... 

can you please check out my thread "Wiring Question. NEED HELP FAST!!"


----------



## Zepp88

Check out your thread.


----------



## Zepp88

81 games and counting...all of these are boxed....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I just want you guys to know that i am the destroyer of worlds


----------



## Zepp88

ur gayfish


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

oh wow


----------



## Zepp88

Stopping for tonight. The count so far is 87, I still have to input all of my loose games and the newer ones...


----------



## Zepp88

And I have a bunch more coming in from eBay.

Woooot! The joys of being a nerd.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Nerds are cool now


----------



## thebhef

Stealthtastic said:


> Nerds are cool now



Shut up, nerd.


----------



## Zepp88

http://mwtremblay.com/games/games.htm


----------



## Konfyouzd

nerds r awesome

"iron man... iron man... does whatever an iron can..."


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 2,025
User Name	Posts
Zepp88	321
playstopause	263
thebhef	128
DrakkarTyrannis	128
E Lucevan Le Stelle	123
Konfyouzd	119
leandroab	76
PlagueX1	65
g3rmanium	59
74n4LL0	59
chaosxcomplex	57
Groff	56
hufschmid	51
Randy	50
MFB	45
Stealthtastic	40
vampiregenocide	33
Demoniac	30
The Dark Wolf	29
Bound	28
ShadyDavey	22
Mattmc74	20
guitarbuilder93	17
G0DLESSENDEAVOR	15
AeonSolus	15
Scar Symmetry	15
The Atomic Ass	15
liamh	13
Wi77iam	11
Bobby	11
sami	10
xXxPriestessxXx	8
arktan	8
djpharoah	7
stuh84	5
D-EJ915	5
asmegin_slayer	5
abysmalrites	4
Spondus	4
ZeroSignal	4
auxioluck	4
TheSixthWheel	4
Unknown Doodl3.2	3
Seedawakener	3
Benjo230	3
HAUCH	2
Harry	2
daybean	2
wannabguitarist	2
forelander	2
HighGain510	2
Johann	2
Sroth Saraiel	2
petereanima	2
Snorelax	1
troyguitar	1
sethh	1
Marv Attaxx	1
SOD_Nightmare	1
Piro	1
TimSE	1
Giamatti	1
Aaron	1
Brendan G	1
SplinteredDave	1
Uber Mega	1
Cadavuh	1
Apophis	1
oompa	1
Mattayus	1


----------



## Zepp88

If you know what this is from. You win.


----------



## Konfyouzd

bombaclaaaaaaaat


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> bombaclaaaaaaaat



WRONG!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

ur a gayfish


----------



## Zepp88

strange things are afoot at the circle k....


----------



## Zepp88

Stealthtastic said:


> ur a gayfish


----------



## Zepp88

Holy shit a shit holy.


----------



## Zepp88

...and apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88

Edit Tags Tags
and also la, and apparently no balls, celiak: no wang at all, drakkar's a rapist, e ffs!, e rules, elucevanlestelle is sexy, f is for fun!, foudelapouiii, gayfish outing, gays r gay, happy in the pants, homosexual snack brigade, i <3 elucevanlestelle, i want elucevanlestelle, jj's special sauce, kipwingerschesthair, no mommy no!!!!, powered by cocaine!!!, stealthtastic is the best, thos becomes pufferfish, thos was here :scentmark:


----------



## Zepp88

In Chains	6:53	Depeche Mode	Sounds of The Universe	Pop
Hole To Feed	4:00	Depeche Mode	Sounds of The Universe	Pop
Wrong	3:14	Depeche Mode	Sounds of The Universe	Pop
Fragile Tension	4:09	Depeche Mode	Sounds of The Universe	Pop
Little Soul	3:31	Depeche Mode	Sounds of The Universe	Pop
In Sympathy	4:55	Depeche Mode	Sounds of The Universe	Pop
Peace	4:29	Depeche Mode	Sounds of The Universe	Pop
Come Back	5:16	Depeche Mode	Sounds of The Universe	Pop
Spacewalker	1:53	Depeche Mode	Sounds of The Universe	Pop
Perfect	4:33	Depeche Mode	Sounds of The Universe	Pop
Miles Away / The Truth Is	4:15	Depeche Mode	Sounds of The Universe	Pop
Jezebel	4:42	Depeche Mode	Sounds of The Universe	Pop
Corrupt	8:59	Depeche Mode	Sounds of The Universe	Pop


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

E!


----------



## Zepp88

I just found the limits of the forum.


----------



## Zepp88

I copied my entire songlist from iTunes and tried to paste it.


----------



## Zepp88

Then the forum went all "HOLY SHIT! ERROR! ERROR!"


----------



## Zepp88

I'm gonna try again.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

2/0

that made an error.


----------



## Zepp88

Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in /home/sevenstr/public_html/forum/includes/functions.php on line 1736


----------



## Zepp88

That's all it can take


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>






Have you heard the new Depeche yet?


----------



## Konfyouzd

your mom's a gay fish


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Have you heard the new Depeche yet?



!!! *

Not yet, just the first single. Reviews are great!








 * psp thought about Z. when the album came out. psp also thought about making a thread, but he thought that forum members would think he's gay.


----------



## Konfyouzd

it still doesn't fuckin' work zepp


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

PlayStopPlay rhymes with gayfish.


----------



## playstopause

Stealthtastic said:


> PlayStopPlay rhymes with gayfish.



Too kind.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> !!! *
> 
> Not yet, just the first single. Reviews are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * psp thought about Z. when the album came out. psp also thought about making a thread, but he thought that forum members would think he's gay.



We're both fags. 


Anyways, it's great, in some parts I was thinking "wait a second......Songs of Faith and Devotion.....plus Ultra/Exciter/Playing The Angel.....hmmmm!"


----------



## playstopause

Cool!



Fag!


----------



## Zepp88

Also, dude, they use the synth tone from "See You" in one song  it's awesome.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Cool!


----------



## playstopause

The "All I wanna do is, see you." "See you" song?


----------



## Zepp88

Yes!



















Blankquote!


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> The "All I wanna do is, see you." "See you" song?



Yep


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Yes!
> 
> !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blankquote!


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blankquote!



Can't blankquote


----------



## playstopause

[SIGN]Have you ever seen a guy driving a Mazda Miata and thought, &#8220;man, I wish that was me!&#8221;? Neither have I.[/SIGN]


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> [SIGN]Have you ever seen a guy driving a Mazda Miata and thought, man, I wish that was me!? Neither have I.[/SIGN]



Neither have I.


Maybe if I was old enough to have a midlife crisis, and senile enough to think I looked cool.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> [SIGN]Have you ever seen a guy driving a Mazda Miata and thought, man, I wish that was me!? Neither have I.[/SIGN]



WTF was that, dude?


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Neither have I.
> 
> 
> Maybe if I was old enough to have a midlife crisis, and senile enough to think I looked cool.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> WTF was that, dude?




Text.


----------



## Mattmc74

playstopause said:


> [SIGN]Have you ever seen a guy driving a Mazda Miata and thought, man, I wish that was me!? Neither have I.[/SIGN]


----------



## playstopause

Just text it.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>



This is completely accurate.


----------



## playstopause

Mattmc74 said:


>


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> This is completely accurate.



You are a big ball of lovE.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> You are a big ball of lovE.



Yes, lovE with a capital [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>



I bet that bird is pretty fucking cold.


----------



## playstopause

Cold as a fucking cold bird.


----------



## Konfyouzd

wiring still fucked...


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Cold as a fucking cold bird.



Well fuck man! Bring him inside!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

B!


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> wiring still fucked...



Generate an image of the control cavity using a soul stealer.


----------



## playstopause

B!!


----------



## Zepp88

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 2,079
User Name	Posts
Zepp88	349
playstopause	280
thebhef	128
DrakkarTyrannis	128
E Lucevan Le Stelle	123
Konfyouzd	123
leandroab	76
PlagueX1	65
g3rmanium	59
74n4LL0	59
chaosxcomplex	57
Groff	56
hufschmid	51
Randy	50
MFB	45
Stealthtastic	44
vampiregenocide	33
Demoniac	30
The Dark Wolf	29
Bound	28
ShadyDavey	22
Mattmc74	21
guitarbuilder93	17
G0DLESSENDEAVOR	15
AeonSolus	15
Scar Symmetry	15
The Atomic Ass	15
liamh	13
Wi77iam	11
Bobby	11
sami	10
xXxPriestessxXx	8
arktan	8
djpharoah	7
stuh84	5
D-EJ915	5
asmegin_slayer	5
abysmalrites	4
Spondus	4
ZeroSignal	4
auxioluck	4
TheSixthWheel	4
Unknown Doodl3.2	3
Seedawakener	3
Benjo230	3
HAUCH	2
Harry	2
daybean	2
wannabguitarist	2
forelander	2
HighGain510	2
Johann	2
Sroth Saraiel	2
petereanima	2
Snorelax	1
troyguitar	1
sethh	1
Marv Attaxx	1
SOD_Nightmare	1
Piro	1
TimSE	1
Giamatti	1
Aaron	1
Brendan G	1
SplinteredDave	1
Uber Mega	1
Cadavuh	1
Apophis	1
oompa	1
Mattayus	1


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> B!!



We are winners.


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium is up and coming...


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> g3rmanium is up and coming...



He will claim his throne soon enough.


----------



## Zepp88

Filmed any good erotic scenes lately?


----------



## Konfyouzd

hey zepp... it still makes the crackly noise... output jack perhaps...?


----------



## thebhef

Zepp88 said:


> Generate an image of the control cavity using a soul stealer.



Done


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Filmed any good erotic scenes lately?



Nah. 

Last one was last fall, in a music video. Had a guy and a girl in a bed... woo-ooh! lol


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> hey zepp... it still makes the crackly noise... output jack perhaps...?



Check all of your connections, clean the pots using contact cleaner (Radio Shack calls it TV/Tuner cleaner)

You may have fried the pot earlier from not sanding it...it's possible the iron was left on there too long.


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> hey zepp... it still makes the crackly noise... output jack perhaps...?



Are your pots clean?


----------



## Zepp88

Holy shit 

I just got a boxed TurboGrafx 16 on eBay for $55  


How in the hell....


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> Are your pots clean?



brand new... sanded it and all that good shit... still the stock output jack though... guitar center was conveniently out of those.

does that bullshit where it makes noise unless i touch the bridge or the strings... i'm starting to get really pissed...


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Nah.
> 
> Last one was last fall, in a music video. Had a guy and a girl in a bed... woo-ooh! lol



You need to start doing hardcore pr0n.


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> brand new... sanded it and all that good shit... still the stock output jack though... guitar center was conveniently out of those.
> 
> does that bullshit where it makes noise unless i touch the bridge or the strings... i'm starting to get really pissed...



That noise is caused by a bad ground.


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> You need to start doing hardcore pr0n.



:jj:


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> :jj:


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zepp88 said:


> That noise is caused by a bad ground.



and you spot this how?


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> brand new... sanded it and all that good shit... still the stock output jack though... guitar center was conveniently out of those.
> 
> does that bullshit where it makes noise unless i touch the bridge or the strings... i'm starting to get really pissed...



Something's not grounded.


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> and you spot this how?




Check all of your ground wires for a good connection.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>



Totally.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## thebhef

It can be difficult to get the grounds soldered down to the pots right. Get something small and pull your ground up away from the pot and see if it comes away.


----------



## playstopause

B!!!


----------



## Zepp88

I'm still laughing.....a boxed TG16 for less than half the cost an unboxed one can go for....WEIRD SHIT.


----------



## playstopause

O h there oyu are!


----------



## playstopause

on ibay againn!


----------



## thebhef

Doesn't beat the T-1000 I got for 30 bucks on craigslist. I still don't know why anyone would want to get rid of it!


----------



## Zepp88

thebhef said:


> Doesn't beat the T-1000 I got for 30 bucks on craigslist. I still don't know why anyone would want to get rid of it!


----------



## playstopause

I am eating a fucking granola bar.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> I am eating a fucking granola bar.


----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


> I am eating a fucking granola bar.


----------



## Zepp88

Farewell bastards.

I'm going to sleep.

Fuck this place up good.


----------



## playstopause

Zeppy.


----------



## Konfyouzd

they all seem to be going where they need to go...

this is pissing me off... i think i'm just gonna say fuck it...


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> they all seem to be going where they need to go...
> 
> this is pissing me off... i think i'm just gonna say fuck it...



Say it loud, and proud.

Try starting over, it sucks, but it's your best bet if you're completely lost.


----------



## Konfyouzd

the noise even stops if i touch the wood inside the cavity... not even touching anything metal. wtf?


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> the noise even stops if i touch the wood inside the cavity... not even touching anything metal. wtf?



Shielding paint.


----------



## playstopause

thebhef said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



This, is a banane. --->


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> This, is a banane. --->



Totally. This too --------->


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Finally, Zepp is gone..


----------



## thebhef




----------



## playstopause

Wicked.


----------



## playstopause

Stealthtastic said:


> Finally, Zepp is gone..



You wanna go wookie on him?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

No.

hes actually still on facebook


----------



## playstopause

snap!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> snap!



crackle!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> crackle!



pop!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Ok. Bye now.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Who needs the ability to doublepost... i dont!


----------



## thebhef

You haven't seen the last of thebhef. Now, goodbye forever.


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> Shielding paint.



that's the problem?

goddammit... today has been one constant fail for me...


----------



## PlagueX1

a thump in the night.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

a bump in the day is a Z


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Konfyouzd said:


> that's more like it...
> 
> Motha fuckin' ben over there is a HATER...


 
Screw the hater's. I like them curvy!


----------



## thebhef

The other day, I was walking into a grocery store, and a man outside was holding a cup and wearing a vest that said "Help retarded children". It made me laugh.


----------



## Groff

3.


----------



## Groff

2.


----------



## Groff

1.


----------



## Groff




----------



## thebhef

that was the least worthwhile countdown ever.


----------



## thebhef

Thank you for sharing


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I posted this, therefore your to late....


----------



## Groff

thebhef said:


> that was the least worthwhile countdown ever.



I deem this post false.


----------



## Groff

I > u


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I love this song


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

lol wut?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

You're welcome.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> g3rmanium is up and coming...







Zepp88 said:


> He will claim his throne soon enough.



    

E.


----------



## thebhef




----------



## Swippity Swappity

Well, this is fun.


----------



## 74n4LL0

good morning


----------



## Swippity Swappity

74n4LL0 said:


> good morning



Good night, for me.


----------



## 74n4LL0

SOD_Nightmare said:


> Good night, for me.



well...goodnight 
however here it's 10.30 am...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## 74n4LL0

All_¥our_Bass;1476246 said:


> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> 
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> 
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> 
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Scar Symmetry

All_¥our_Bass;1476246 said:


> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> 
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> 
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> 
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## arktan

Don't rape stones. Just don't. 

And also: La.


----------



## Harry

Page 223 of 22


----------



## Konfyouzd

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## 74n4LL0

Konfyouzd said:


> aaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!



eiouy


----------



## asmegin_slayer

74n4LL0 said:


> eiouy



merf


----------



## Konfyouzd

Konfyouzd said:


> i disagree...




i respecfully respect your decision to do so... but fuck you anyhow...

i wanna punch a smurf in the face


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## 74n4LL0

asmegin_slayer said:


> merf



geez sometimes is difficult to understand you anglophones...

I googled and...


Code:


Wolfy Slang: A word covering multiple purposes depending on the context.

An easy substitute and / or acommpaniment for:

Sighing.

Expressing disdain, indifference, shame, and / or sympathy.

Shrugging. (files under expressing indifference)
Example I
Person A: What do you have to say for yourself?!

Person B: Merf..... I'm sorry.

Example II
Person A: Merf... Today sucks

Person B: What's wrong?

Example III
Person A: What do you think of my new girlfriend?

Person B: Merf... You could do better.

Example IV
Person A: My boyfriend is a jerk!

Person B: Merf, I'm so sorry. You deserve better.

Example V
Person A: You're incouragable...

Person B: Merf.


----------



## Konfyouzd

lasdl


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I like rusty spoons...I like...to touch them


----------



## hufschmid

HATCHI CATCHY PATCHY POO


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ 

goddamn lefties...


----------



## 74n4LL0

Marv Attaxx said:


> I like rusty spoons...I like...to touch them



I actually have stainless spoons so I never tried that...


----------



## Konfyouzd

74n4LL0 said:


> I actually have stainless spoons so I never tried that...



you're missing out.


----------



## 74n4LL0

Konfyouzd said:


> you're missing out.



hell now I get it....
:|
however I still have stainless spoons


----------



## Konfyouzd

you givin' me lip, boy?

i'll take this belt off and lay the smack down on you...


----------



## 74n4LL0

Konfyouzd said:


> you givin' me lip, boy?
> 
> i'll take this belt off and lay the smack down on you...



you talking to me?


----------



## Konfyouzd

hahahahaha








74n4LL0 said:


> you talking to me?









lets get ready to ruuuuumblllllleeee!!!!!


----------



## 74n4LL0

Konfyouzd said:


> lets get ready to ruuuuumblllllleeee!!!!!


----------



## hufschmid

Randy Orton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

hufschmid said:


> Randy Orton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Konfyouzd

^ wini


----------



## hufschmid

The good old days 

Mister T in action


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Marv Attaxx

Chokeslams!!!
the world needs definitely more chokeslams


----------



## Konfyouzd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwI4sl1690k

when i do the "youtubevid" commands it just puts up a blank white square... what's up with that?


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!

FFS!


----------



## hufschmid

Marv Attaxx said:


> Chokeslams!!!
> the world needs definitely more chokeslams



The Undertaker


----------



## hufschmid

what happened to da man?


----------



## Konfyouzd

marriage? hernia? drugs?


----------



## 74n4LL0

Konfyouzd said:


>



yes, Ibanez Jem...


----------



## Konfyouzd

i wonder if the outrageous colors have anything to do with that show...?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

74n4LL0 said:


> yes, Ibanez Jem...


----------



## Konfyouzd

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>



is that supposed to be vai's grave? cuz i heard that album. not worthy of the bold claim that photo suggests...


----------



## hufschmid

Konfyouzd said:


> marriage? hernia? drugs?





I want 25 pages of a serious explication about what happened to Goldberg


----------



## Konfyouzd

hufschmid said:


> I want 25 pages of a serious explication about what happened to Goldberg



well see... if i told you, i'd have to kill you. i don't think either of us wants that.


----------



## hufschmid

easy way to get out of it


----------



## Konfyouzd

hufschmid said:


> easy way to get out of it



evasive maneuver #666


----------



## hufschmid

he refused a new WWF contract after wrestlemania 20


----------



## hufschmid

wikepedia spam 

Bill Goldberg
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
For other persons named Bill Goldberg, see Bill Goldberg (disambiguation).
Bill Goldberg
An image of Bill Goldberg.
Statistics
Ring name(s) Bill Goldberg[1][2]
Goldberg[1][2]
Billed height 6 ft 4 in (1.93 m)[1][2][3]
Billed weight 285 lb (129 kg)[1][2]
Born December 27, 1966 (1966-12-27) (age 42)[1][2]
Tulsa, Oklahoma[1][2]
Resides San Diego, California[1]
Billed from Tulsa, Oklahoma
Atlanta, Georgia
Trained by WCW Power Plant[1]
Debut June 24, 1997[1]
Bill Goldberg
Position(s):
Defensive Tackle Jersey #(s):
71
Born: December 27, 1966 (1966-12-27) (age 42)
Tulsa, Oklahoma
Career information
Year(s): 19901995
NFL Draft: 1990 / Round: 11 / Pick: 301
College: Georgia
Professional teams

* Atlanta Falcons (1992-1994)

Career stats
Tackles 11
Tackle Assists 0
Quarterback Sacks 0
Stats at NFL.com
Career highlights and awards

William Scott "Bill" Goldberg[1][2] (born December 27, 1966)[1][2] better known by his ring name Bill Goldberg (or simply Goldberg), is a former American professional wrestler best known for his tenure in World Championship Wrestling from September 1997 to January 2001. He also wrestled for World Wrestling Entertainment from March 2003 to March 2004, is recognized by WWE as a two-time World Heavyweight Champion, having held both the WCW and WWE incarnations of the Big Gold Belt. Before he was a professional wrestler, Goldberg was a college and professional football player. He was also a commentator for the now-defunct mixed martial arts promotion EliteXC.
Contents
[hide]

* 1 Football
* 2 Wrestling career
o 2.1 World Championship Wrestling (19972001)
+ 2.1.1 Debut, undefeated streak and United States Champion
+ 2.1.2 Main event push and World Heavyweight Champion
+ 2.1.3 World Title contender
o 2.2 All Japan Pro Wrestling (20022003)
o 2.3 World Wrestling Entertainment (20032004)
+ 2.3.1 Feuds with The Rock and Chris Jericho
+ 2.3.2 Feud with Triple H and World Heavyweight Champion
+ 2.3.3 Feud with Brock Lesnar and departure
* 3 Postwrestling activity
o 3.1 Mixed Martial Arts
* 4 In wrestling
* 5 Championships and accomplishments
* 6 Media
o 6.1 Filmography
o 6.2 Television appearances
* 7 In popular culture
* 8 Personal life
* 9 Books
* 10 References
* 11 External links

[edit] Football

He was drafted out of Georgia as a Defensive End by the Los Angeles Rams in 1990 NFL season. He was taken in 11th round with the 301st overall selection in the draft. Goldberg played his first game in the NFL with the Atlanta Falcons in 1992, with whom he would play until 1994. After being cut from the Falcons, in 1995 Bill was selected by the new expansion team, the Carolina Panthers in the 1995 NFL Expansion Draft, but never played a game with the team. He was the first player the Carolina Panthers ever cut.

[edit] Wrestling career

[edit] World Championship Wrestling (19972001)

[edit] Debut, undefeated streak and United States Champion

After training in the Power Plant training school, Goldberg made his televised debut on the September 22 edition of WCW Monday Nitro with a victory over Hugh Morrus. Soon afterwards, Goldberg's succession of wins saw him quickly advance up the card, and he was pushed as a singles wrestler. Goldberg made his pay-per-view debut at Starrcade, and defeated Steve McMichael.[1][2][4] In early 1998, Goldberg defeated the likes of Brad Armstrong at SuperBrawl VIII[5] and Perry Saturn at Spring Stampede[6] in squash matches.[1][2] On April 20, 1998 edition of Nitro, he won his first championship, the United States Heavyweight Championship, by defeating Raven.[1][2][7][8] Two days later, on the April 22 edition of Thunder, he made his first successful title defense against Mike Enos.[9] Goldberg then started a feud with Raven and his Flock. At Slamboree, he ended his feud with Flock after a successful title defense against Saturn.[2][10] He would continue to make successful title defenses against Konnan at The Great American Bash,[1][2][11] and Curt Hennig.[2]

[edit] Main event push and World Heavyweight Champion

As Goldberg was getting over as a main eventer, he easily defeated the legendary Hollywood Hogan on July 6 edition of Nitro to win the World Heavyweight Championship and gain an unheard-of undefeated record of 108-0 (although he did lose in a house show against Roddy Piper but was undocumented by WCW).[1][2][12][13] As a result, he vacated the United States title.[2] He retained his title in his first title defense against Scott Hall in a dark match.[14] Goldberg then began a feud with Curt Hennig and retained the title against him at Bash at the Beach.[1][2][15] He ended up retaining the title in a rematch against Hennig at the next night on Nitro.[2][16] At Road Wild, Goldberg won a battle royal, consisting of New World Order (nWo) members.[1][2][17]
Goldberg executes the Jackhammer on The Giant.

On October 11, 1998, episode of Nitro, in Milwaukee, Wisconsin, Goldberg defeated The Giant in a no-disqualification match. During the match, Goldberg displayed an unbelievable feat of strength, as he executed a delayed vertical suplex before hitting the Jackhammer on The Giant to win the match.[18][19][20]

After Diamond Dallas Page became the #1 contender to the WCW Title, Goldberg and Page began a feud with each other. At Halloween Havoc, the feud was settled after Goldberg defeated Page to retain the title.[1][2][21] After settling out his feud with Page, he got involved in a short feud with Bam Bam Bigelow, who had left Extreme Championship Wrestling to wrestle Goldberg. On November 16 edition of Nitro, Goldberg defended the WCW Title against Bigelow in Bigelow's WCW debut, but the match went to a no contest.[2][22] At Starrcade, Goldberg's undefeated streak was ended at 173 victories when he lost his title to Kevin Nash after Scott Hall made a run-in and shocked Goldberg with a cattle prod.[1][2][23] However, Goldberg avenged this act by facing Hall at Souled Out, in a Ladder Taser Match. Goldberg won when he used the taser. The match could only be won by using the taser, which was hung high above the ring, requiring the ladder to obtain it.[1][2][24] After the match, Goldberg's rival Bam Bam Bigelow came out and attacked him, thus the duo began their rivalry once again. Goldberg defeated Bigelow at SuperBrawl IX to settle the feud.[2][25] At the same time, the World Wrestling Federation, WCW's main rival at the time, began mocking Goldberg with the character Gillberg, a perennial jobber who dressed similarly to Goldberg and mocked his signature entrance and mannerisms.

At Spring Stampede, Goldberg gained his revenge against Nash after defeating him.[1][2][26] Goldberg wrestled a match against Sting at Slamboree, which was fought to a no contest.[2][27] Soon after, Goldberg was "injured" and took some time off to prepare for his movie Universal Soldier: The Return.[2] He returned two months later, and defeated Rick Steiner at Road Wild.[2][28] He then restarted his feud with Diamond Dallas Page also involving Page's allies The Jersey Triad, which culminated in a match at Fall Brawl that Goldberg won.[2][29] Around that same time, United States Champion Sid Vicious began a winning streak by defeating two jobbers at the same time. After Goldberg settled his rivalry with Page, he began focusing on Vicious and challenged him to a match to end his winning streak.[2] The two feuded with each other, which culminated in a match at Halloween Havoc for Sid's U.S. Title. Goldberg defeated Sid via referee stoppage, and thus won his second United States Heavyweight Championship.[1][2][30][31] Later that night, he answered an open challenge from World Heavyweight Champion Sting and defeated him to win the championship.[1][2][30]

However, on the next night's edition of Nitro, commissioner J.J. Dillon ruled that the match had not been sanctioned by WCW and that, therefore, Goldberg's victory was void.[2][32] However, instead of the title being returned to Sting, it was vacated and a 32-man tournament was held to determine a new champion, which started that night.[2] Goldberg was entered into the tournament and wrestled his first round match against Bret Hart later that night, choosing also to defend his newly won U.S. Title in the match. Interference from Sid Vicious cost Goldberg the match and the title as well as his second official WCW loss.[2][32] Goldberg continued his rivalry with Vicious and defeated him in an "I Quit" match at Mayhem.[2][33]

Shortly thereafter, Goldberg joined forces with Hart, teaming with him to defeat Creative Control for the World Tag Team Championship on December 7.[1][2][34] One week later, they lost the titles to The Outsiders (Scott Hall and Kevin Nash). At Starrcade, Goldberg challenged Hart for the World Heavyweight Championship. In the course of the match, Goldberg delivered a stiff kick to Hart's head, legitimately concussing him and tearing a muscle in his neck. This injury, combined with the various injuries Hart had suffered in the course of his lengthy career and the additional blows to the head he absorbed before being diagnosed with post-concussion syndrome, forced Hart into retirement several weeks later. Despite that, Goldberg lost the match to Hart,[1][2][35] but with the match shrouded in controversy Hart vacated the title the next night on Nitro, saying he didn't want to win that way and granting Goldberg a rematch.[36] Goldberg was defeated again due to outside interference from Scott Hall and Kevin Nash, who began to beat on Goldberg with baseball bats.[36] In a swerve, Hart took one of the bats from The Outsiders and began beating on Goldberg himself, doing enough damage to score the pin and regain his championship.[2][36] After the match, Hall, Nash, Hart, and Jeff Jarrett announced the reformation of the nWo,[36] and gave Goldberg a new target for a feud. However, it would not last long.

[edit] World Title contender

Shortly after his title match loss, Goldberg was accidentally injured in Salisbury, Maryland, during a sequence where he chased the nWo limousine into the parking lot. A spot in the sequence called for Goldberg to pound on the windshield of the limousine with his hands. To ensure his safety, Goldberg had protective covering placed over his hands. However, Goldberg got a little too overaggressive in his pounding and severely injured his forearm when shards of the glass sliced it, causing him to miss the January 4, 2000 New Japan Pro Wrestling Tokyo Dome show, where he was scheduled to face Manabu Nakanishi. After taking time off to recuperate, Goldberg returned to WCW on May 29, 2000 interfering in a Nitro match between Kevin Nash and the team of Tank Abbott and Rick Steiner.[2] At The Great American Bash, Goldberg betrayed Nash during Nash's World Heavyweight Title match against Jeff Jarrett and turned heel for the first time in his career by aligning himself with the New Blood faction.[1][2] This didn't last long, as Goldberg would again be lost to injury and miss time. As a result of this betrayal, Goldberg feuded with Nash and defeated him at Bash at the Beach, but with help from fellow New Blood member Scott Steiner.[2][37] Goldberg thought that he deserved to be the #1 contender to the world title, and faced World Champion Booker T for the title and won the match, but didn't regain the title since Booker T didn't submit.[2] He participated in a triple threat number one contender's match against Kevin Nash and Scott Steiner at New Blood Rising, which Nash won.[2][38] Goldberg turned face again after Bret Hart attacked him on an edition of Nitro and then he and Scott Steiner began a feud with each other, culminating in a no disqualification match at Fall Brawl, which Goldberg lost.[2][39] He began a new undefeated streak in October 2000, with Vince Russo threatening to "fire" him if he lost. He defeated KroniK (Brian Adams and Bryan Clark) at Halloween Havoc in a handicap elimination match to begin his undefeated streak.[1][2][40] He started a feud with Lex Luger, who claimed to be the first wrestler to end both Goldberg's streak and career.[2] This culminated in a match at Mayhem, which Goldberg won.[2][41] They continued their rivalry and battled in a rematch at Starrcade, which if Goldberg lost, he had to retire.[1][2] Goldberg won the match, but after the match, he was attacked by Luger's partner Buff Bagwell.[1][2][42] Goldberg began feuding with both Luger and Bagwell, who called themselves Totally Buff. His streak was broken at Sin when Goldberg, teaming with his Power Plant trainer Dwayne Bruce, lost to Totally Buff in a tag team no disqualification match after a "fan" maced him, enabling Totally Buff to pin him.[1][2][43] The angle was intended to enable Goldberg to have shoulder surgery, but WCW was sold to the WWF in March 2001, with Goldberg still recuperating. The WWF did not buy out Goldberg's contract with Time Warner (the parent company of WCW) as they had done with several other WCW employees, and so he was not involved in the WWF "Invasion" angle. Goldberg instead remained under contract to Time Warner until May 2002, when he agreed on a contract buyout.[1][2]

In the course of his WCW career, Goldberg had six official singles defeats: three to Bret Hart, one to Kevin Nash, one to Scott Steiner, and one to Booker T.

[edit] All Japan Pro Wrestling (20022003)

Goldberg had suffered an arm injury during the Toyota Pro/Celebrity Race at the Long Beach Grand Prix in April 2002, but in August 2002, he returned to the ring in Japan. He initially joined All Japan Pro Wrestling, defeating Satoshi Kojima on August 30, 2002 and Taiy&#333; Kea. He went on to defeat Rick Steiner in Yokohama in a match for the W-1 promotion, and teamed with Keiji Mutoh to defeat KroniK in Tokyo. His success in Japan led to the World Wrestling Federation - now renamed World Wrestling Entertainment - beginning contract negotiations with him.[1]

[edit] World Wrestling Entertainment (20032004)

[edit] Feuds with The Rock and Chris Jericho

Goldberg was signed to a one year contract by World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) in March 2003. He debuted in WWE on March 31 2003 edition of Raw, the night after WrestleMania XIX, and immediately began a feud with The Rock by spearing him.[1][44] His feud with The Rock culminated in a match at Backlash, which was Goldberg's first appearance in a WWE ring. The match was won by Goldberg following three spears and a Jackhammer.[1][45][46] He began a short feud with Christian, with whom he had his first Raw match on May 5 edition of Raw resulting in a no contest.[1][47] The two faced each other on the following edition of Raw in a steel cage match, which Goldberg won.[1][48] He next feuded with Chris Jericho, who continued to insult Goldberg in following weeks and challenged him to a match. At Bad Blood, the rivalry was settled after Goldberg defeated Jericho.[1][49]

[edit] Feud with Triple H and World Heavyweight Champion

Goldberg started a rivalry with Triple H over the World Heavyweight Championship. He challenged Triple H for the title at SummerSlam in the second Elimination Chamber match in WWE; after squashing and eliminating Randy Orton, Shawn Michaels, and Jericho, he was pinned by the champion Triple H after Ric Flair interfered by throwing a sledgehammer inside the Chamber, Triple H proceeded to attack Goldberg with the sledgehammer and as a result, Triple H retained the title.[1][50][51] Goldberg continued his feud with Triple H and finally defeated him for the World Heavyweight Championship at Unforgiven, after agreeing to put his career on the line.[1][52][53][54] Two months later, he successfully defended his championship against Triple H in a rematch at Survivor Series 2003.[1][55][56] On December 14 at Armageddon, Goldberg lost the title when Triple H pinned him after interference from Evolution in a triple threat match which also included Kane.[1][57][58]

[edit] Feud with Brock Lesnar and departure

At the Royal Rumble, Goldberg participated in the Royal Rumble match, so that he could get a chance to regain his world title at WrestleMania. He entered as the 30th and final participant, an advantage he had earned by winning a six-man battle royal several days previously. During the event, he began a feud with WWE Champion Brock Lesnar after the latter interrupted Goldberg during a backstage interview and taunted him. While Goldberg was in the midst of dominating the Royal Rumble, Lesnar interfered in the match and hit Goldberg with the F-5, a furious Goldberg shouted that Lesnar was next and while engaging Lesnar in a staredown, Kurt Angle sneaked up on Goldberg and eliminated him from behind.[1][59] Goldberg gained revenge by attending No Way Out the following month and cost Lesnar his WWE Championship by interfering in a match between Lesnar and the challenger to the title, Eddie Guerrero.[1][60] This led to a match between the two being scheduled for WrestleMania XX. A match between the two had been highly anticipated due to their similar physique and their undefeated streaks. Goldberg was not seen on WWE television for several weeks before the event, as he had already worked the maximum number of dates (bar one, his WrestleMania appearance) stipulated by his contract and would have had to have been paid a supplementary salary in order to make extra appearances. This may have hurt the build to the WrestleMania match, with the last episode of SmackDown! before WrestleMania featuring a confrontation between Lesnar and Steve Austin, the guest referee of the match, instead of Goldberg.

The Goldberg versus Lesnar match is notable for a large majority of the crowd becoming aware that this was to be both men's last match in the WWE; it became known shortly before the match that Lesnar was pursuing an NFL career. Neither athlete appeared to want to 'risk' their post-WWE careers with injuries sustained in the last match and did not perform to their usual, high-impact levels; so the incredibly hyped match between the two became known as one of the worst matches in WrestleMania's history. As a result, the audience 'turned' on them by booing and shouting derogatory chants at both participants; although, Lesnar was more a target of the fans' disdain possibly because he was the intended heel in the match (Austin was the only one to receive any cheers during that match). Both men showed frustration in their performance, and as a result neither performed to their standard level of skill and athleticism. Amid the resounding boos, ringside commentator Jim Ross acknowledged their plans to leave the company. Goldberg won the match cleanly but was attacked by Austin post-match. Then a week later, his WWE contract expired and was not renewed, thus ending Goldberg's WWE career.[1][61]

[edit] Postwrestling activity
This section does not cite any references or sources. Please help improve this article by adding citations to reliable sources (ideally, using inline citations). Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. (July 2008)

Since leaving WWE, Goldberg has primarily focused on his acting career. He has commented on his year with WWE in a highly critical fashion, arguing that his character was poorly utilized.

In February 2006, several media outlets reported that Goldberg was in negotiations with the professional wrestling promotion Total Nonstop Action Wrestling; possibly in response to these rumors, semi-retired wrestler Warrior commented on his website that he would be interested in wrestling Goldberg in TNA should TNA approach him with such an offer. In a series of interviews conducted in June 2006, Goldberg stated that he was mildly interested in working for TNA, particularly since his friend Sting had joined the promotion by then, but had several reservations; he was holding out for a contract similar to the magnitude of Sting's. Goldberg's name has been brought up frequently in TNA during angles and during backstage discussions and rumors. Goldberg's name was first mentioned at Lockdown 2006, as Goldberg became the target of a rumor of him joining Sting's warriors to wage war against Jarrett's army as a result of Steiner being brought in. His name was also brought up as a candidate for the consultant of Christian Cage, along with Brock Lesnar's, but it was later revealed to be Scott Steiner. Goldberg was upset about this, as was Brock Lesnar, as neither of them was informed of their names being on the list (since it was Brock Lesnar himself who informed Goldberg of the list). Another rumor had surfaced about Goldberg being the fifth member of Team Angle for the Lethal Lockdown match at Lockdown 2007, but it was revealed that Jeff Jarrett was that man.

He was scheduled to appear at WrestleFanFest Malice in the Palace on October 19, 2007, but did not attend. However, he did attend the autograph signing session earlier in the day.

On August 22, 2008, Goldberg announced on the Fight Network Radio that he had been training for three weeks to make his long awaited professional wrestling return, but Goldberg has stated that his return would not involve WWE or TNA.[62]

Goldberg was a special guest star on Hulk Hogan's Celebrity Championship Wrestling.

[edit] Mixed Martial Arts

On July 22, 2006, Goldberg served as color commentator in mixed martial arts promotion World Fighting Alliance (WFA) King of the Streets pay-per-view in Los Angeles, California.

Goldberg became a color commentator for the EliteXC Mixed martial arts organization during their inaugural event. The event, EliteXC Destiny, was broadcast live on Showtime, on February 10, 2007. He has continued in this role through all of EliteXC's showcase and combined cards, including Dynamite!! USA, Strikeforce Shamrock vs. Baroni, EliteXC: Renegade, and EliteXC: Street Certified.

When asked whether he was interested in becoming a mixed martial artist, Goldberg stated, "I'd love to, especially if I was 21 or even 29, but these guys are so far ahead of me in terms of experience. I never say never, though. But I dont see myself stopping my movies, my shows, my commentating, or being a dad to do that".[63]

Goldberg is also the Vice President of Public Relations for WAMMA, (World Alliance of Mixed Martial Arts), an organization intended to provide universal rankings for fighters and organize cross-promotional title fights and defenses.[64]

[edit] In wrestling

* Finishing and signature moves
o Jackhammer (Vertical suplex powerslam pin)[1]
o Spear[1]
o Double underhook suplex
o Front powerslam
o Full nelson slam
o Kneebar
o Pumphandle fallaway slam
o Scoop powerslam
o Single arm choke lifted and dropped into either a front powerslam, a military press drop or a spinebuster[1]
o Snap swinging neckbreaker
o Superkick[1]

* Entrance themes
o During his WCW and early WWE tenures, Goldberg came to the ring to an instrumental song called "Invasion" and came out to a similar theme during most of his WWE tenure. The theme music was later sampled by Damien Marley for his song "Confrontation" and by Pastor Troy for his song "Champion". It was also originally picked as a theme song for fellow WCW wrestler Sting before being selected for Goldberg, according to Goldberg's autobiography. For a brief period in his WCW tenure he came out to Megadeth's song "Crush 'Em".

[edit] Championships and accomplishments

* Pro Wrestling Illustrated
o PWI Most Inspirational Wrestler of the Year (1998)[65]
o PWI Rookie of the Year (1998)[66]
o PWI ranked him #2 of the 500 best singles wrestlers in the PWI 500 in 1998[67]

* World Championship Wrestling[68]
o WCW United States Heavyweight Championship (2 times)[69]
o WCW World Heavyweight Championship (1 time)[70]
o WCW World Tag Team Championship (1 time)[34]  with Bret Hart

* World Wrestling Entertainment[68]
o World Heavyweight Championship (1 time)[71]

* Wrestling Observer Newsletter awards
o Rookie of the Year (1998)

[edit] Media

Goldberg was the first-ever guest on the "Pain Clinic," a professional wrestling radio talk show based in Rochester, New York that debuted on November 14, 1998. He made several more appearances on the show, with his final appearance taking place on November 19, 2005.

Goldberg began acting while working for WCW in 1999. His appearance in Universal Soldier: The Return corresponded with him being featured in the music video.[72]

[edit] Filmography

* The Jesse Ventura Story (1999) as "Luger"
* Universal Soldier: The Return (1999) as "Romeo"
* Ready to Rumble (2000) as himself
* Looney Tunes: Back in Action (2003) as "Mr. Smith"
* The Longest Yard (2005) as "Battle"
* Santa's Slay (2005) as "Santa Claus"
* Half Past Dead 2 (2007) as "Burke"
* Fast Glass (2008) as "Big Bad John"

[edit] Television appearances

* The Love Boat: The Next Wave (1998) in episode "Captains Courageous" as "Lou 'The Pariah' Maguire"
* The Man Show (2000) in episode "Holiday Show II"
* Max Keeble's Big Move (2001) He is Max's alarm clock, wearing the World heavyweight title.
* Yes, Dear (2002) in episode "Walk Like a Man" as "Big Guy"
* Family Guy (2002) in episode "Family Guy Viewer Mail #1" as "Angry Bus Passenger" (voice)
* Arliss (2002) in episode "In with the New"
* Kim Possible (2002) in episode
* Punk'd (2003) but the Punk failed
* Modern Marvels (2005) in episode "Private Collections" as himself
* Desperate Housewives (2005) in episode "My Heart Belongs to Daddy" as "Inmate #2"
* Automaniac (2005) as himself (host)
* The Contender (2005) in episode "Who's Playing The Game?" as himself (uncredited)
* Pros vs. Joes (2006) as himself
* Law & Order: Special Victims Unit (2007) in episode "Loophole" as "Cupid"
* Bullrun (2007) host
* Hulk Hogan's Celebrity Championship Wrestling (2008) Special guest trainer
* Bullrun 2 (2009) host

[edit] In popular culture

Former street fighter-turned Mixed Martial Artist Kimbo Slice has publicly referred to himself as the "Original Black Goldberg" on at least one occasion.

[edit] Personal life

Goldberg's mother, Ethel, is a classical violinist, while his father, Jed, a graduate of Harvard University, was an obstetrician and gynecologist (they divorced). Jed died in late 2006. In addition to playing the violin, Ethel breeds flowers, and once succeeded in creating an award-winning hybrid orchid which she named after Goldberg. Bill is also proud of his Jewish religion and became well-known for his Jewish identity during his wrestling career.[73][74] He was raised in Tulsa, Oklahoma, where he was bar mitzvah at Temple Israel[75] and graduated from Tulsa Edison High School. Goldberg played football at the University of Georgia, which later led to him playing with the Los Angeles Rams (1990-91), Atlanta Falcons (1992-94), and Carolina Panthers (1995).[76]

On April 10, 2005, Goldberg married Wanda Ferraton, a stunt double whom he met while filming Santa's Slay, as stated in this movie's audio commentary. They have a son together, Gage A.J. Goldberg, who was born on May 10, 2006.[77]

Goldberg is an animal welfare advocate and an ASPCA spokesman, and has addressed the United States Congress in order to raise awareness of illegal animal fighting.[78]

Goldberg co-owns and operates the "Extreme Power Gym" Muay Thai and Amateur boxing training facility in Oceanside, California.

Goldberg owns over 25 vintage cars.[79] He is a real-life friend of Stone Cold Steve Austin, Brock Lesnar, Kevin Nash, Sting and The Rock. He owns an avocado ranch and works on it regularly.

[edit] Books

* Goldberg, Bill and Goldberg, Steve (2000) I'm Next: The Strange Journey of America's Most Unlikely Superhero, ISBN 0-609-60780-4

[edit] References

1. ^ a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z aa ab ac ad ae af ag ah ai aj ak al am an ao ap aq ar as at au av aw "Bill Goldberg's Profile". Online World of Wrestling. Online World of Wrestling. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. 
2. ^ a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z aa ab ac ad ae af ag ah ai aj ak al am an ao ap aq ar as at au av aw ax ay az "Bill Goldberg's Bio". Accelerator's Wrestling Rollercoaster. Bill Goldberg. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. 
3. ^ "billgoldberg.com: Biography". Billgoldberg.com. billgoldberg.com: Biography. Retrieved on 2008-11-28. 
4. ^ "Starrcade 1997 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Starrcade. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "Bill Goldberg pinned Steve McMichael" 
5. ^ "SuperBrawl VIII results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. SuperBrawl. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "Bill Goldberg pinned Brad Armstrong" 
6. ^ "Spring Stampede 1998 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Spring Stampede. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. 
7. ^ "WCW Monday Nitro, Monday, 04/20/98". DDT Digest. WCW Monday Nitro, Monday, 04/20/98. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "Raven vs Goldberg. Raven is greeted by a spear and the jackhammer onto the stop sign in a short title reign. Goldberg is the new US CHAMP!!!" 
8. ^ "Goldberg's first United States Championship reign". WWE. WWE: Inside WWE > Title History > United States > 19980420 - Goldberg. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. 
9. ^ "WCW Thunder - Wednesday, 04/22/98". DDT Digest. WCW Thunder - Wednesday, 04/22/98. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. 
10. ^ "Slamboree 1998 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Slamboree. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "WCW U.S. Champ Bill Goldberg pinned Saturn" 
11. ^ "The Great American Bash 1998 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. The Great American Bash. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "WCW U.S. Champ Bill Goldberg pinned Konnan" 
12. ^ "WCW Monday Nitro - Monday, 07/06/98". DDT Digest. http://www.ddtdigest.com/1998072m.htm. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "Bill Goldberg pinned Hollywood Hogan with the Jackhammer to win the WCW World Heavyweight Title" 
13. ^ "Goldberg's first WCW Championship reign". WWE. WWE: Inside WWE > Title History > WCW World Championship > 19980706 - Goldberg. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. 
14. ^ "WCW Thunder, Wednesday, 07/08/98". DDT Digest. WCW Thunder - Wednesday, 07/08/98. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "Bill Goldberg pinned Scott Hall following a spear and a jackhammer" 
15. ^ "Bash at the Beach 1998 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Bash at the Beach. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "WCW World Champ Bill Goldberg pinned Curt Hennig" 
16. ^ "WCW Monday Nitro, Monday, 07/13/98". DDT Digest. WCW Monday Nitro - Monday, 07/13/98. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "Curt Hennig vs. WCW World Heavyweight Champion Bill Goldberg. This match is for the World Heavyweight Title. Goldberg spins Hennig around in the Jackhammer." 
17. ^ "Road Wild 1998 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Road Wild. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "Bill Goldberg won a "battle royal"" 
18. ^ "Bill Goldberg". Accelerator3359.com. Bill Goldberg. Retrieved on 2008-11-28. 
19. ^ "Wrestling Information Archive - WCW Monday NITRO Archives - 1998". 100megsfree4.com. Wrestling Information Archive - WCW Monday NITRO Archives - 1998. Retrieved on 2008-11-28. 
20. ^ "House Show Results from Milwaukee, Wisconsin". Ddtdigest.com. 1998-10-11. House Show Results from Milwaukee, Wisconsin, Sunday, 10/11/1998. Retrieved on 2008-11-28. 
21. ^ "Halloween Havoc 1998 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Halloween Havoc. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "WCW World Champ Bill Goldberg pinned Diamond Dallas Page" 
22. ^ "WCW Monday Nitro, 11/16/98". DDT Digest. WCW Monday Nitro - 11/16/98. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "Bam Bam Bigelow vs. WCW World Heavyweight Champion Bill Goldberg" 
23. ^ "Starrcade 1998 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Starrcade. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "Kevin Nash pinned Bill Goldberg to win the WCW World Title" 
24. ^ "Souled Out 1999 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. WCW Souled Out. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "Bill Goldberg beat Scott Hall in a "ladder tazer" match." 
25. ^ "SuperBrawl IX results". Online World of Wrestling. SuperBrawl. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "Bill Goldberg pinned Bam Bam Bigelow" 
26. ^ "Spring Stampede 1999 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Spring Stampede. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "Bill Goldberg pinned Kevin Nash" 
27. ^ "Slamboree 1999 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Slamboree. Retrieved on 2008-03-21. "Sting NC Bill Goldberg" 
28. ^ "Road Wild 1999 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Road Wild. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Bill Goldberg pinned Rick Steiner" 
29. ^ "Fall Brawl 1999 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Fall Brawl. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. 
30. ^ a b "Halloween Havoc 1999 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Halloween Havoc. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Bill Goldberg TKO Sid Vicious. Bill Goldberg pinned Sting to win the WCW World Title." 
31. ^ "Goldberg's second United States Championship reign". WWE. WWE: Inside WWE > Title History > United States > 19991024 - Goldberg. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. 
32. ^ a b "WCW Monday Nitro - October 25, 1999". DDT Digest. WCW Monday Nitro - October 25, 1999. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Apparently, the Goldberg match wasn't sanctioned and he is not the WCW World Champion.... but neither is Sting! There will be a 32-man tournament for the World title. Sid powerbombs Goldberg. Hart covers... and gets the win. NEW WCW UNITED STATES CHAMPION: Bret Hart. Goldberg has now received his second televised loss in WCW." 
33. ^ "Mayhem 1999 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. WCW Mayhem. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Bill Goldberg TKO Sid Vicious in an "I quit" match" 
34. ^ a b "W.C.W. World Tag Team Title". W.C.W. World Tag Team Title. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. 
35. ^ "Starrcade 1999 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Starrcade. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "WCW World Champ Bret Hart beat Bill Goldberg" 
36. ^ a b c d "WCW Monday Nitro - December 20th, 1999". DDT Digest. WCW Monday Nitro - December 20th, 1999. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. 
37. ^ "Bash at the Beach 2000 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Bash at the Beach. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Bill Goldberg pinned Kevin Nash" 
38. ^ "New Blood Rising results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Misc. WCW Pay Per Views. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Kevin Nash beat Bill Goldberg and Scott Steiner in a "triangle match"" 
39. ^ "Fall Brawl 2000 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Fall Brawl. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Scott Steiner TKO Bill Goldberg" 
40. ^ "Halloween Havoc 2000 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Halloween Havoc. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Bill Goldberg beat Bryan Adams & Bryan Clark in a "handicap" match." 
41. ^ "Mayhem 2000 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. WCW Mayhem. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Bill Goldberg pinned Lex Luger" 
42. ^ "Starrcade 2000 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Starrcade. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Bill Goldberg pinned Lex Luger" 
43. ^ "Sin results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. Misc. WCW Pay Per Views. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Lex Luger & Buff Bagwell beat Bill Goldberg & Dwayne Bruce in a "no DQ" match" 
44. ^ "RAW results - March 31, 2003". Online World of Wrestling. Online World of Wrestling. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Goldberg spears the hell out of the Rock and leaves the ring" 
45. ^ "Backlash 2003 official results". WWE. WWE: TV Shows > Backlash > History > 2003 > Results. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Bill Goldberg def. The Rock" 
46. ^ "Goldberg defeats The Rock". WWE. WWE: TV Shows > Backlash > History > 2003 > Main Event. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. 
47. ^ "RAW results - May 5, 2003". Online World of Wrestling. Online World of Wrestling. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Bill Goldberg vs Christian" 
48. ^ "RAW results - May 12, 2003". Online World of Wrestling. Online World of Wrestling. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "STEEL CAGE MATCH: Bill Goldberg vs Christian. Goldberg then pins Christian in the center of the ring." 
49. ^ "Bad Blood 2003 results". Wrestling Supercards and Tournaments. WWE Badd Blood. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Bill Goldberg pinned Chris Jericho" 
50. ^ "SummerSlam 2003 official results". WWE. http://www.wwe.com/shows/summerslam07/history/2003/results/. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber Match: Triple H def. Kevin Nash, Bill Goldberg, Chris Jericho, Randy Orton and Shawn Michaels to retain" 
51. ^ "Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Randy Orton vs. Kevin Nash vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho in the Elimination Chamber for the World Heavyweight Championship". WWE. http://www.wwe.com/shows/summerslam07/history/2003/mainevent/. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. 
52. ^ "Unforgiven 2003 official results". WWE. WWE: TV Shows > Unforgiven > History > 2003 > Results. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "World Heavyweight Championship: Goldberg def. Triple H to win the championship" 
53. ^ "Triple H vs. Goldberg for the World Heavyweight Championship". WWE. WWE: TV Shows > Unforgiven > History > 2003 > Main Event. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. 
54. ^ "Goldberg's first World Heavyweight Championship reign". WWE. Archived from the original on 2007-04-07. WWE: Inside WWE > Title History > World Heavyweight Championship > 20030921 - Goldberg. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. 
55. ^ "Survivor Series 2003 official results". WWE. WWE: TV Shows > Survivor Series > History > 2003 > Results. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "World Heavyweight Championship Match: Goldberg def. Triple H to retain" 
56. ^ "World Heavyweight Championship Match: Goldberg def. Triple H to retain". WWE. WWE: TV Shows > Survivor Series > History > 2003 > Main Event. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. 
57. ^ "Armageddon 2003 official results". WWE. WWE: TV Shows > Armageddon > History > 2003 > Results. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "World Heavyweight Championship: Triple H def. Goldberg & Kane in a No-Disqualification Triple Threat Match to win the championship" 
58. ^ "Goldberg vs. Triple H vs. Kane in a No Disqualification Triple Threat for the World Heavyweight Championship". WWE. WWE: TV Shows > Armageddon > History > 2003 > Main Event. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. 
59. ^ "Royal Rumble 2004 review". Gerweck.net. http://www.gerweck.net/rr04.htm. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Goldberg set up Show for a Jackhammer, but Brock entered the ring illegally and gave him an F5. Booker T eliminated Goldberg." 
60. ^ "Brock Lesnar vs. Eddie Guerrero for the WWE Championship". WWE. WWE: TV Shows > No Way Out > History > 2004 > Main Event. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Goldberg ran in and delivered a spear to the champion." 
61. ^ "WrestleMania XX official results". WWE. WWE: TV Shows > WrestleMania XXV > History > WrestleMania XX > Results. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. "Goldberg def. Brock Lesnar (Stone Cold was special guest referee)" 
62. ^ "Bill Goldberg Announces His Pro Wrestling Return". pwmania.com. Cornelius Wilson. 2008-08-23. PWMania.com - Bill Goldberg Announces His Pro Wrestling Return. Retrieved on 2008-08-23. 
63. ^ World Fighting Alliance "Bill Goldberg Wrestles with New Gig for WFA", WFA.tv
64. ^ "WAMMA - World Alliance of Mixed Martial Arts". Gowamma.com. http://gowamma.com/officers.asp. Retrieved on 2008-11-28. 
65. ^ "Pro Wrestling Illustrated Award Winners Inspirational Wrestler of the Year". Wrestling Information Archive. Wrestling Information Archive - Pro Wrestling Illustrated Award Winners - Inspirational Wrestler of the Year. Retrieved on 2008-06-22. 
66. ^ "Pro Wrestling Illustrated Award Winners Rookie of the Year". Wrestling Information Archive. Wrestling Information Archive - Pro Wrestling Illustrated Award Winners - Rookie of the Year. Retrieved on 2008-06-22. 
67. ^ "Pro Wrestling Illustrated Top 500 - 1998". Wrestling Information Archive. Wrestling Information Archive - Pro Wrestling Illustrated Top 500 - 1998. Retrieved on 2008-06-22. 
68. ^ a b Lopez, Richard (2008-08-26). "Bill Goldberg's Title History". Blogger. Wrestler Title Histories: Bill Goldberg. Retrieved on 2008-08-26. 
69. ^ "WWE United States Championship official title history". WWE. WWE: Inside WWE > Title History > United States. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. 
70. ^ "WCW Championship official title history". WWE. WWE: Inside WWE > Title History > WCW World Championship. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. 
71. ^ "World Heavyweight Championship official title history". WWE. WWE: Inside WWE > Title History > World Heavyweight Championship. Retrieved on 2008-03-22. 
72. ^ Forman, Ross "Exclusive interview", BillGoldberg.com
73. ^ Handler, Judd "The Hebrew Hulk", San Diego Jewish Journal
74. ^ Reilly, Rick "Wrestling with Their Son's Career", Sports Illustrated
75. ^ Paul Farhi, "Goldberg: A David in Goliath's Shoes", Washington Post, December 9, 1999.
76. ^ Crevar, Alex "Goldberg Rules the Ring", University of Georgia
77. ^ "Goldberg article". IGN. IGN: IGN Interview: Bullrun's Bill Goldberg. Retrieved on 2008-06-25. 
78. ^ Kurtzman, Daniels "Jewish pro-wrestling star goes to the mat for animals", Jewish Telegraphic Agency
79. ^ "The Hebrew Hulk"". San Diego Jewish Journal. The Hebrew Hulk - San Diego Jewish Journal. Retrieved on 2008-06-25. 

[edit] External links
Sister project Wikimedia Commons has media related to: Bill Goldberg
Professional wrestling
portal

* Official Website
* Bill Goldberg at the Internet Movie Database
* Goldberg's "Jackhammer Java" Signature Coffee
* Bill Goldberg at MySpace
* Goldberg Biography at J-Grit: The Internet Index of Tough Jews


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ good god...

i now know way more than i ever needed to know about goldberg.


----------



## hufschmid

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ good god...



Must be kinda weird to try and find a job with such a curriculum vitae


----------



## Konfyouzd

curriculum vitae? that's not a part of my vocabulary...

...yet


----------



## stuh84

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!

GOLDBERG!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy

:laibach:


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Konfyouzd said:


> is that supposed to be vai's grave? cuz i heard that album. not worthy of the bold claim that photo suggests...



 Alex Gregory is legendary for being an arrogant cunt and a rather average musician...


----------



## Randy

:dances:


----------



## hufschmid

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ good god...
> 
> i now know way more than i ever needed to know about goldberg.



 not over yet....

you forgot about 

Whoopi Goldberg 

wikipedia attack 


From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Whoopi Goldberg

Goldberg in New York City, November 2008
Born Caryn Elaine Johnson
November 13, 1955 (1955-11-13) (age 53)
New York City, New York, U.S.
Occupation Actress, comedian, radio DJ, author, singer, talk show host
Years active 1981present
Spouse(s) Alvin Martin (1973-1979)
David Claessen (1986-1988)
Lyle Trachtenberg (19941995)

Whoopi Goldberg (born November 13, 1955) is an American actress, comedian, singer-songwriter and media personality.

Goldberg made her film debut in The Color Purple (1985) playing Celie, a mistreated African American woman in the south. She received a nomination for the Academy Award for Best Actress and won her first Golden Globe Award for role in the film. In 1990, she starred as Oda Mae Brown, a psychic helping a slain man find his killer in the blockbuster film Ghost. This performance won her a second Golden Globe and an Academy Award for Best Supporting Actress. Notable later films include Sister Act (1992), The Lion King (1994), How Stella Got Her Groove Back (1998), Rugrats (1998), Girl, Interrupted (1999) and Rat Race (2001).

Goldberg has been nominated for 13 Emmy Awards for her work in television. She was the co-producer and center square of the latest edition game show Hollywood Squares from 1998-2002. Currently, she is cohosting The View. She has also achieved success on Broadway and in the music industry. Goldberg is one of only a handful of people who have won Academy, Emmy, Grammy, and Tony Awards. She has won a British Academy of Film and Television Arts (BAFTA) Award, four People's Choice Awards and has been honored with a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.
Contents
[hide]

* 1 Early life
* 2 Career
o 2.1 A comedic and dramatic balance
o 2.2 The View
o 2.3 Other media appearances
* 3 Personal life
* 4 Awards and honors
* 5 Filmography
o 5.1 Film
o 5.2 Television
* 6 Discography
* 7 Bibliography
* 8 See also
* 9 References
* 10 Further reading
* 11 External links

[edit] Early life

Goldberg was born Caryn Elaine Johnson in New York City and raised in Manhattan's Chelsea neighborhood, the daughter of Emma (née Harris), a nurse and teacher, and Robert James Johnson, a clergyman.[1][2] Goldberg's mother was a "stern, strong, and wise woman" who raised her as a single mother after Goldberg's father had left the family.[3] Her stage name was taken from whoopee cushion, which she initially used as her stage name; she stated that "If you get a little gassy, you've got to let it go. So people used to say to me, 'You're like a whoopee cushion.' And that's where the name came from."[4][5] She chose the surname "Goldberg" after Jewish ancestors of hers who bore the surname, having said that "Goldberg's a part of my family somewhere."[3][6] In 1991, she referred to herself as a "Jewish-Catholic girl from New York."[7] She has stated that her mother is Jewish and referred to herself as a "Jewish-American Princess".[8][9] However, Goldberg has also said: "My family is Jewish, Buddhist, Baptist and Catholic. I don't believe in man-made religions."[10]

A DNA test, broadcast in the 2006 PBS documentary African American Lives, traced most of her ancestry to the Papel and Bayote people of modern-day Guinea-Bissau. Her racial admixture test revealed her genetic makeup to be 92 percent sub-Saharan African and 8 percent European.[11][12]

In an anecdote told by Nichelle Nichols in the documentary film Trekkies, a young Goldberg was watching Star Trek, and upon seeing Nichols' character Uhura, exclaimed, "Momma! There's a black lady on TV and she ain't no maid!"[13] This spawned life-long fandom of Star Trek for Goldberg, who would eventually achieve a recurring guest-starring role in 1987's Star Trek: The Next Generation.

[edit] Career

Goldberg's on-screen talent first emerged in 1981-82 in Citizen: I'm Not Losing My Mind, I'm Giving It Away, an avant-garde ensemble feature by San Francisco filmmaker William Farley. Goldberg created The Spook Show, a one-woman show devised of different character monologues, in 1983. Director Mike Nichols was instantly impressed and offered to bring the show to Broadway. The self-titled show ran from October 24, 1984 to March 10, 1985 for a total of 156 sold-out performances. While on Broadway, Goldberg's performance caught the eye of director Steven Spielberg. He was about to direct the film The Color Purple, based on Pulitzer Prize-winning novel by Alice Walker. Having read the novel, she was ecstatic at being offered a lead role in her first motion picture. Goldberg received compliments on her acting from Spielberg, Walker, and music consultant Quincy Jones. The Color Purple was released in late 1985, and was a critical and commercial success. It was later nominated for 11 Academy Awards including a nomination for Goldberg as Best Actress. The movie did not win any of its Academy Award nominations, but Goldberg won the Golden Globe Award.

[edit] A comedic and dramatic balance

Goldberg starred in Penny Marshall's directorial debut, 1986 Jumpin' Jack Flash, and began a relationship with David Claessen, a director of photography on the set, and the couple married later that year. The movie was a success, and during the next two years, three additional motion pictures featured Goldberg, Burglar, Fatal Beauty, and The Telephone. Though not as successful as her prior motion pictures, Goldberg still garnered awards from the N.A.A.C.P. Image Awards. Claessen and Goldberg divorced after the box office failure of The Telephone, which Goldberg was under contract to star in. She tried to sue the producers, but with no luck. The 1988 movie, Clara's Heart, was critically acclaimed, and featured a young Neil Patrick Harris. As the 1980s concluded, she participated in the numerous HBO specials of Comic Relief with fellow comedians Robin Williams and Billy Crystal.
Goldberg at Comic Relief in 2006.

In January 1990, Goldberg starred with Jean Stapleton in the TV situation comedy Bagdad Café. The show ran for two seasons on CBS. Simultaneously, Goldberg starred in The Long Walk Home, portraying a woman in the Civil Rights Movement. She played a psychic in the 1990 film Ghost, and became the first African-American female to win the Academy Award for Best Supporting Actress in nearly 50 years. Premiere Magazine named her character, Oda Mae Brown, the 95th best movie character of all time.[14]

Goldberg starred in Soapdish and had a recurring role on Star Trek: The Next Generation as Guinan which she would reprise in two Star Trek movies. On May 29, 1992, Sister Act was released. The motion pictured grossed well over US$100 million and Goldberg was nominated for a Golden Globe. Next, she starred in Sarafina!. During the next year, she hosted a late-night talk show, The Whoopi Goldberg Show and starred in two more motion pictures Made in America and Sister Act 2: Back in the Habit. From 1994 to 1995, Whoopi appeared in Corrina, Corrina, The Lion King (voice), The Pagemaster (voice), Boys on the Side, and Moonlight and Valentino. Goldberg became the first African-American female to host the Academy Awards in 1994. She hosted the Awards again in 1996, 1999, and 2002. Goldberg released four motion pictures in 1996: Bogus (with Gerard Depardieu and Haley Joel Osment), Eddie, The Associate (with Dianne Wiest) and Ghosts of Mississippi (with Alec Baldwin and James Woods). During the filming of Eddie, Goldberg began dating co-star Frank Langella, a relationship which lasted until early 2000. Goldberg wrote Book in October 1997, a collection featuring insights and opinions. In November and December 2005, Goldberg revived her one-woman show on Broadway at the Lyceum Theatre in honor of its 20th anniversary.

From 1998 to 2001, Goldberg took supporting roles in the How Stella Got Her Groove Back with Angela Basset, Girl, Interrupted with Angelina Jolie, Kingdom Come and Rat Race with an all-star ensemble cast. She starred in the successful ABC-TV versions of Cinderella, A Knight in Camelot, and the TNT Original Movie, Call Me Claus. In 1998, she gained a new audience when she became the "Center Square" on Hollywood Squares, hosted by Tom Bergeron. She also served as Executive Producer, for which she was nominated for 4 Emmys. She left the show in 2002, and the "Center Square" was filled in with celebrities for the last two on-air seasons without Goldberg. In 2003, Goldberg returned to television, starring in the NBC comedy, Whoopi, which was cancelled after one season. On her 48th birthday, Goldberg was honored with a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame. During the next two years, she became a spokeswoman for Slim Fast and produced two television sitcoms: Lifetime's original drama Strong Medicine that ran for six seasons and Whoopi's Littleburg, a Nickelodeon show for younger children. Goldberg made guest appearances on the Hit CW Network comedy, Everybody Hates Chris, as an elderly character named Louise Clarkson. She produced the Noggin sitcom Just For Kicks, in early 2006. She was a guest at Elton John's 60th birthday bash and concert at Madison Square Garden on March 25, 2007.

Goldberg has said in interviews that she wants to focus on The View and her broadcasting career rather than acting.

[edit] The View

On September 4, 2007, Goldberg became the new moderator and co-host of The View, replacing Rosie O'Donnell.[15] O'Donnell stated on her official blog that she wanted Goldberg to be moderator. Goldberg's debut as moderator drew 3.4 million viewers, 1 million fewer than O'Donnell's debut ratings. After two weeks, however, The View was averaging 3.5 million total viewers under Goldberg, a 7% increase from 3.3 million under O'Donnell the previous season.[16]

Goldberg's first appearance on the show was controversial when she made statements about Michael Vick's dogfighting as being "part of his cultural upbringing" and "not all that unusual" in parts of the South.[17][18] Another comment that stirred controversy was the statement that the Chinese "have a very different relationship to cats" and that "you and I would be very pissed if somebody ate kitty."[19]

Some defended Goldberg, including her co-host Elisabeth Hasselbeck, saying that her comments were taken out of context by the press, because she repeated several times that she did not condone what Vick did.[20]

On more than one occasion, Goldberg has expressed strong disagreement and irritation with different remarks made by Elisabeth Hasselbeck. On October 3, 2007, Hasselbeck and Goldberg were involved in a discussion about Hillary Clinton's new US$5,000 baby entitlement. The discussion became a little heated due to Hasselbeck's commenting on how it would lead to fewer abortions because of women wanting to keep the money. Goldberg told Hasselbeck to "back off a little bit" and asked her if she "had ever been in that position to make that decision." Goldberg added, "Most people do not want to have abortions. Most women do not have them with some sort of party going on. It is the hardest decision that a woman ever- wait- ever has to make. So, when you talk about it, a little bit of reverence to the women out there who have had to make this horrible decision. And one of the reasons that we have had to make this decision is because so many women were found bleeding, dead, with hangers in their bodies because they were doing it themselves. The idea of this was to make it safe and clean. That was the reason the law came into effect. That was why it was done."[21][22]

[edit] Other media appearances
Goldberg in New York City protesting California Proposition 8 (2008).

Goldberg performed the role of Califia, the radiant Queen of California, for a theater presentation called Golden Dreams at Disney's California Adventure, the second gate at the Disneyland Resort, in 2000. The show, which explains the history of the Golden State (California), opened on February 8, 2001, with the rest of the park. Golden Dreams closed in September 2008 to make way for the upcoming Little Mermaid ride planned for DCA.

Goldberg hosted the 2001 documentary short, The Making Of A Charlie Brown Christmas. In July 2006, Goldberg became the main host of the Universal Studios Hollywood Backlot Tour, in which she appears multiple times in video clips shown to the guests on monitors placed on the trams.

Goldberg made a guest appearance on the hit television show 30 Rock, in which she played herself. She is shown as endorsing her own workout video.

From August 2006 to March 2008, Goldberg hosted Wake Up With Whoopi, a nationally syndicated morning radio talk and entertainment program.

In October 2007, Goldberg announced on the air that she would be retiring from acting because she is no longer sent scripts, saying, "You know, there's no room for the very talented Whoopi. There's no room right now in the marketplace of cinema. Being a Black intellectual with a Jewish surname finally caught up to me."[23]

On July 14, 2008, Goldberg announced on The View that from July 29 to September 7, she will perform in the Broadway musical Xanadu.

On November 13, 2008, Goldberg's birthday, she announced live on The View that she will be producing, along with Stage Entertainment, the premiere of Sister Act: The Musical at the London Palladium. The show begins on Wednesday, May 6, 2009 with the official press night on June 2, 2009. Casting is to be confirmed.

She also gave a short message at the beginning of the Junior Eurovision Song Contest 2008 wishing all the participants good luck, and stressing the importance of UNICEF, the official charity of the Junior Eurovision Song Contest[24]

Since its launch in 2008, Goldberg has been a contributor for wowOwow.com, a new website for women to talk culture, politics and gossip.

Goldberg has also been an advocate for human rights worldwide, moderating a panel at the Alliance of Youth Movements Summit[25] on how social networks can be used to fight violent extremism [26] in 2008 and also moderating a panel at the UN in 2009 [27] on human rights, children and armed conflict, terrorism, human rights and reconciliation.

On December 13, 2008, Goldberg guest starred on The Naked Brothers Band, a Nickelodeon rock-mockumentary television show. It stars real life brothers Nat and Alex Wolff, which is based around their musical talents. The brothers' mother actress Polly Draperwho starred on ABC's Thirtysomethingcreated, executive produces, head writes and directs the television show. The episode was called Christmas Special that was about Nat's stresses over decreases of X and O's signed on love letters from his girl friend, Rosalina (Allie DiMeco). During a charity event that was hosted by Goldberg, Nat saw Leon Williams (Leon Thomas III) talk about how he sings in the street's for money because he's poor. He also talked about how his family has been in-and-out of shelters and lived without food, but still has hope. It inspired Nat to write the song "Yes We Can" with guest star Natasha Beddingfield, Leon, and the entire Naked Brothers Band. Before the episode premiered, on February 18, 2008 the band performed on The View and the band membersincluding Draper who was in the audiencewere interviewed by Goldberg and Sherri Shepherd.

[edit] Personal life

Goldberg has been married three times: in 1973 to drug counselor Alvin Martin (divorced 1979), in 1986 to cinematographer David Claessen (divorced 1988) and in 1994 to actor Lyle Trachtenberg (divorced 1995). She has also been romantically linked with actors Frank Langella and Ted Danson. She and Martin had one daughter, Alexandrea, an actress (born 1973, aka Alex Martin and Alex Dean). Goldberg has two granddaughters: Amarah Skye and Jerzey.[28]

Goldberg was involved in controversy in July 2004 when, at a fundraiser for John Kerry at Radio City Music Hall in New York, Goldberg made a sexual joke about President George W. Bush, by waving a bottle of wine, pointing toward her vagina and saying: "We should keep Bush where he belongs, and not in the White House." Slim-Fast, the biggest company in US health shake market, took exception to these comments made by Goldberg and dropped her from their current ad campaign.[29]

As a result of several bad experiences, Goldberg had not flown on an airplane since the mid-late 1990s, instead traveling via a personal bus.[30] She admitted to Jay Leno that it takes 42 hours of non-stop travel to get from New York City to Los Angeles this way.[31] In April 2009, Goldberg flew to London for the first time as a result of taking a ten hour course with Virgin Atlantic Airways. On Friday Night with Jonathan Ross, she said she may now fly more in the future.[32]

[edit] Awards and honors

Goldberg has received two Academy Award nominations, for The Color Purple and Ghost, winning for Ghost. She has received eight Daytime Emmy nominations, winning one. She has received five (non-daytime) Emmy nominations. She has received three Golden Globe nominations, winning two. She won a Grammy Award in 1985 and a Tony Award as a producer of the Broadway musical Thoroughly Modern Millie. She has won three People's Choice Awards. In 1999, she received the Gay and Lesbian Alliance Against Defamation Vanguard Award for her continued work in supporting the gay and lesbian community. She has been nominated for five American Comedy Awards with two wins. In 2001, she won the prestigious Mark Twain Prize for American Humor at the Kennedy Center.

Goldberg is one of few to win an Oscar, a Grammy, a Tony, and an Emmy. She has starred in over 150 films, and during a period in the 1990s, Whoopi was the highest-paid actress of all time. Her humanitarian efforts include working for Comic Relief, recently reuniting with Billy Crystal and Robin Williams for the 20th Anniversary of Comic Relief.

In February 2002, Goldberg sent her Oscar statuette from Ghost to the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences to be cleaned and replated. During this time, the statuette was taken from its shipping container, and later retrieved by the shipping company, UPS.[33]

[edit] Filmography

[edit] Film
Year Film Role Other notes
1982 Citizen : I'm Not Losing My Mind, I'm Giving It Away
1985 The Color Purple Celie Harris Johnson Academy Award for Best Actress nomination,
Golden Globe - Best Performance by an Actress in a Motion Picture - Drama
1986 Jumpin' Jack Flash Terri Dolittle 
1987 Burglar Bernice 'Bernie' Rhodenbarr 
Fatal Beauty Rita Rizzoli 
1988 The Telephone Vashti Blue 
Clara's Heart Clara Mayfield 
1989 Comicitis Herself Short subject
Beverly Hills Brats Herself Cameo
Homer & Eddie Eddie Cervi 
1990 Ghost Oda Mae Brown Academy Award for Best Supporting Actress,
Golden Globe - Best Performance by an Actress in a Supporting Role in a Motion Picture
The Long Walk Home Odessa Cotter 
1991 Wisecracks Herself documentary
Blackbird Fly Herself short subject
Soapdish Rose Schwartz 
1992 Sister Act Deloris Van Cartier/Sister Mary Clarence Golden Globe - Best Performance by an Actress in a Motion Picture - Comedy/Musical nomination
The Player Detective Susan Avery 
Sarafina! Mary Masembuko 
The Magical World of Chuck Jones Herself documentary
1993 National Lampoon's Loaded Weapon Sgt. Billy York uncredited cameo
Naked in New York Tragedy Mask on Theater Wall 
Made in America Sarah Mathews 
Sister Act 2: Back in the Habit Deloris Van Cartier/Sister Mary Clarence 
1994 Liberation documentary narrator
The Lion King Shenzi the Hyena voice
The Little Rascals Buckwheat's mom 
Corrina, Corrina Corrina Washington 
Star Trek Generations Guinan uncredited
The Pagemaster Fantasy voice
1995 Boys on the Side Jane Deluca 
The Celluloid Closet herself documentary
Moonlight and Valentino Sylvie Morrow 
Theodore Rex Katie Coltrane 
1996 Eddie Edwina 'Eddie' Franklin 
Bordello of Blood Hospital Patient uncredited
Bogus Harriet Franklin 
VR Troopers 
The Associate Laurel Ayres/Robert S. Cutty 
Ghosts of Mississippi Myrlie Evers 
1997 Pitch Herself Documentary, uncredited
Mary Pickford: A Life on Film Host/narrator documentary
A Christmas Carol The Ghost of Christmas Past voice
Destination Anywhere Cabbie 
In & Out Herself Special thanks
In the Gloaming Nurse Myrna 
An Alan Smithee Film: Burn Hollywood Burn Herself Special Appearance
1998 Titey The Iceberg (voice) short subject
Alegría Baby Clown 
A Knight in Camelot Dr. Vivien Morgan/Sir Boss 
How Stella Got Her Groove Back Delilah Abraham 
Junket Whore Herself documentary
Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer: The Movie Stormella, The Evil Ice Queen (voice) 
The Rugrats Movie Ranger Margaret (voice) 
1999 Alice in Wonderland Cheshire Cat 1999 Cinderella The Queen
The Magical Legend of the Leprechauns The Grand Banshee 
Get Bruce Herself documentary
The Deep End of the Ocean Candy Bliss 
Girl, Interrupted Valerie Owens, RN 
2000 The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle Judge Cameo uncredited
A Second Chance at Life Narrator documentary
More Dogs Than Bones Cleo 
2001 Golden Dreams Calafia, the Queen of California (Narrator) short subject
Kingdom Come Raynelle Slocumb 
Monkeybone Death 
Rat Race Vera Baker 
The Hollywood Sign One of the women throwing dirt on coffin at funeral scene Cameo
Call Me Claus Lucy 
2002 Searching for Debra Winger Herself documentary
Showboy Herself Cameo
Star Trek Nemesis Guinan Uncredited
It's a Very Merry Muppet Christmas Movie God 
2003 Unchained Memories: Readings from the Slave Narratives Narrator documentary
Pauly Shore Is Dead Herself documentary
Bitter Jester Herself documentary
Beyond the Skyline Herself short subject
Blizzard Blizzard (voice) 
Good Fences Mabel Spader 
2004 Pinocchio 3000 Cyberina (voice) 
The N-Word Herself documentary
SuperBabies: Baby Geniuses 2 Herself 
Jiminy Glick in Lalawood Herself 
The Lion King 1 1/2 Shenzi (voice) 
2005 The Aristocrats Herself documentary
Racing Stripes Frannie (voice) 
The Magic Roundabout Ermintrude 
2006 Doogal Ermintrude (voice) 
Everyone's Hero Darlin' (voice) 
Farce of the Penguins Helen (voice) 
2007 Homie Spumoni Thelma 
If I Had Known I Was a Genius Mom 
Nuremberg: A Vision Restored Herself documentary
Mr. Warmth: The Don Rickles Project Herself documentary
Our Country USA to Z Herself (voice) short subject
The Sophisticated Misfit Herself documentary
2008 Stream Jodi 
Snow Buddies Miss Mittens (voice) 
The Naked Brothers Band Herself  
2009 Madea Goes to Jail Herself cameo

[edit] Television

* Whoopi Goldberg: Direct from Broadway (1985)
* Carol, Carl, Whoopi, and Robin (1987)
* Whoopi Goldberg: Fontaine... Why Am I Straight? (1988) (also writer)
* Pee-wee's Playhouse Christmas Special (guest star 1988)
* Star Trek: The Next Generation (recurring guest star from 1988-1993 as Guinan)
* My Past is My Own (1989)
* Kiss Shot (1989)
* Tales from the Whoop: Hot Rod Brown Class Clown (1990)
* Bagdad Cafe (1990 - 1991)
* Tales From The Crypt (Dead Wait) (1991)
* Captain Planet and the Planeteers (1990 - 1993) (voice)
* Defenders of Dynatron City (1992) (voice)
* The Whoopi Goldberg Show (1992 - 1993)
* Yuletide in the 'hood (1993) (voice)
* The Nanny (TV series) (1993 - 1999) (herself and a Marriage photographer)
* A Cool Like That Christmas (1994) (voice)
* Denver the Last Dinosaur (1994) (voice)
* The Sunshine Boys (1995) (Cameo)
* Happily Ever After: Fairy Tales for Every Child (1995 - 1999) (voice)
* Mother Goose: A Rappin' and Rhymin' Special (1997) (voice)
* Rodgers and Hammerstein's Cinderella (1997)
* A Knight in Camelot (1998)
* The Hollywood Squares (center square from 1998-2002) (also producer)
* Alice in Wonderland (1999)
* Jackie's Back! (1999)
* Foxbusters (1999 - 2000) (voice)
* Celebrity Dish (2000)
* Whose Line Is It Anyway? (2000)
* The Magical Legend of the Leprechauns (1999)
* What Makes a Family (2001) (also executive producer)
* Call Me Claus (2001) (also executive producer)
* Madeline: My Fair Madeline (2002) (voice)
* It's a Very Merry Muppet Christmas Movie (2002)
* Absolutely Fabulous - "Gay", Christmas special (2002)
* Good Fences (2003) (also producer)
* Whoopi (2003 - 2004) (also executive producer)
* Littleburg (2004) (canceled after five episodes)
* Whoopi: Back to Broadway - the 20th Anniversary (2005) (also executive producer and writer)
* Just for Kicks (2006) (developer and executive producer)
* Dawn French's Girls Who Do Comedy (2006) (three part British TV series)
* Law & Order: Criminal Intent (2006)
* Everybody Hates Chris (2006)
* 30 Rock (2007)
* The View (2007-present) (moderator/co-host)
* "Snow Buddies (2008)
* A Muppet Christmas: Letters to Santa (2008)
* Life on Mars (2008) (uncredited cameo)
* "Meerkat Manor: The Story Begins (2008) (narrator)
* Friday Night with Jonathan Ross (2009) (star guest)
* Loose Women (2009) (star guest)
* The Justin Lee Collins Show (2009) (star guest)
* GMTV (2009) (star guest)

[edit] Discography

* 1985: Whoopi: Original Broadway Recording
* 1988: Whoopi Goldberg: Fontaine... Why Am I Straight?
* 1992: Sister Act - Soundtrack
* 1993: Sister Act 2 - Soundtrack
* 1993: Whoopi: The 20th Anniversary Show

[edit] Bibliography

* Goldberg, Whoopi (2006). Whoopi's Big Book of Manners. New York: Hyperion Books for Children. ISBN 078685295X. 
* Goldberg, Whoopi (1997). Book. New York: R. Weisbach Books. ISBN 068815252X. 
* Goldberg, Whoopi (1992). Alice. New York: Bantam Books. ISBN 0553089900. 

[edit] See also

* List of persons who have won Academy, Emmy, Grammy, and Tony Awards
* List of Black Academy Award winners and nominees

[edit] References

1. ^ Clark Hine, Darlene (2005). Black Women in America (Second edition ed.). Oxford; New York: Oxford University Press. pp. 531. OCLC 192019147. 
2. ^ "Whoopi Goldberg Biography". filmreference. 2008. Whoopi Goldberg Biography (1955-). Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
3. ^ a b Paul Chutkow (1993). "Whoopi's Revenge". Cigar Aficionado. Cigar Aficionado | Archives | Whoopi Goldberg. Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
4. ^ Deborah Solomon (20 August 2006). "Making Nice". The New York Times. http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/20/magazine/20wwln_q4.html. Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
5. ^ Whoopi Goldberg with Lisa Yapp
6. ^ Lyman, Darryl (2005). Great African-American Women. Jonathan David Company, Inc.. pp. 94. ISBN 0824604598. 
7. ^ Kathy Huffhines (1991-04-01). "Whoopi Reins Herself in For a Role She Feels Her Character In `Long Walk Home' Brings a Big Message". The Dallas Morning News. http://nl.newsbank.com/nl-search/we...ountid=AC0107121104421922107&s_upgradeable=no. Retrieved on 2007-12-10. 
8. ^ Bob Strauss (1993-12-12). "Oh, Sister! Goldberg Gets Her `Act' Together". Chicago Sun-Times. http://nl.newsbank.com/nl-search/we...ountid=AC0107121104460622310&s_upgradeable=no. Retrieved on 2007-12-10. 
9. ^ "Whoopi: No More Sis' Films: Actress Also Takes Shots at The Media And Others Who Do Not Understand Her Brand of Humor". The Fresno Bee. 1993-12-11. FresnoBee.com: Archive search for "( (unq:"0EAE86FC079CF81A") ) ". Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
10. ^ Whoopi Goldberg - Biography Whoopi Goldberg - Biography Retrieved April 7, 2009.
11. ^ Hsien Hsien Lei (10 February 2007). "Whoopi Goldbergs DNA Hails from W. Africa". Genetics and Health. Whoopi Goldberg&#8217;s DNA Hails from W. Africa : Genetics & Health - Your Genes - Your Life - Your Health. Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
12. ^ World Entertainment News (26 February 2007). "Goldberg Refuses Invite to African Ancestral". PR-Inside. PR-Inside.com Entertainment News » GOLDBERG REFUSES INVITE TO AFRICAN ANCESTRAL STATE. Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
13. ^ Nichelle Nichols. Trekkies [DVD]. Neo Motion Pictures.
14. ^ Kelly Borgeson, et al. "The 100 Greatest Movie Characters of All Time". Premiere. The Latest Movie Clips are at Premiere.com â Read Exclusive Interviews Too - Premiere.com. Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
15. ^ The Associated Press (2007). "Whoopi Goldberg joins 'The View'". CNN. http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/08/01/view.whoopi/index.html?eref=rss_mostpopular. Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
16. ^ Michael Learmonth (23 September 2007). "Whoopi-led View on topshow tops Rosie's ratings". Variety. 'View' on top - Entertainment News, TV Ratings, Media - Variety. Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
17. ^ Associated Press (2007-09-04). "Goldberg defends Vick in 'View' debut". The San Francisco Chronicle. Goldberg Defends Vick in 'View' Debut. Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
18. ^ Steve Gorman (4 September 2007). "Whoopi Goldberg defends Vick's dog-fighting role". Reuters. Whoopi Goldberg defends Vick's dog-fighting role | U.S. | Reuters. Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
19. ^ Venay Menon (5 September 2007). "The new View? No big whoop". The Star. TheStar.com | Television | The new View? No big whoop. Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
20. ^ Lisa de Moraes (6 September 2007). "Whoopi on 'The View,' Day Two: She Doesn't Condone Michael Vick's Dogfighting". The Washington Post. Lisa de Moraes - Whoopi on 'The View,' Day Two: She Doesn't Condone Michael Vick's Dogfighting - washingtonpost.com. Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
21. ^ "Access Hollywood". Access Hollywood. http://www.accesshollywood.com/news/ah6972.shtml. Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
22. ^ Chris Jancelewicz. "Whoopi, Elisabeth Butt Heads Over Abortion". Netscape.ca - Canada&#39;s News, Finance, Entertainment, Sports, Life & Style. Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
23. ^ World Entertainment News (4 October 2007). "Goldberg Retires From Acting". The Internet Movie Database News. Movie &#38; TV News @ IMDb.com - WENN - 4 October 2007. Retrieved on 2008-05-17. 
24. ^ UNICEF and Junior 2008: Water For All! | Blog | Junior Eurovision Song Contest - Lemesos 2008 | Junioreurovision.tv | Sietse Bakker
25. ^ The Youth Movements How-To Hub Hub | The Youth Movements How-To Hub How To Videos, Guides, Discussions, and more | Howcast.com
26. ^ Alliance Of Youth Movements Video | Political Tasks Videos | Howcast.com
27. ^ A 'Battlestar Galactica' panel discussion at the United Nations | The Watcher
28. ^ Whoopi Goldberg - Biography Whoopi Goldberg - Biography Retrieved April 7, 2009.
29. ^ Dan Glaister "Goldberg dropped from diet ads over Bush joke" The Guardian July 16, 2004
30. ^ 2002 Ad | Interview | Find Articles at BNET
31. ^ The Tonight Show With Jay Leno, March 10, 2009.
32. ^ Friday Night with Jonathan Ross, April 3, 2009.
33. ^ Stephen M. Silverman (February 6, 2002). "Whoopi Goldberg's Oscar: Lost & Found". People. Whoopi Goldberg's Oscar: Lost & Found - Whoopi Goldberg : People.com. Retrieved on 2008-03-15. 

[edit] Further reading

* Adams, Mary Agnes (1993). Whoopi Goldberg: From Street to Stardom. New York: Dillon Press. ISBN 0875185622. 
* Caper, William (1999). Whoopi Goldberg: Comedian and Movie Star. Springfield, NJ: Enslow Publishers. ISBN 0766012050. 
* DeBoer, Judy (1999). Whoopi Goldberg. Mankato, MN: The Creative Company. ISBN 0886826969. 
* Gaines, Ann (1999). Whoopi Goldberg. Philadelphia: Chelsea House. ISBN 0791049388. 
* Parish, James Robert (1997). Whoopi Goldberg: Her Journey from Poverty to Megastardom. Secaucus, NJ: Carol Publishing Group. ISBN 1559724315.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!

E.


----------



## liamh

When I look at the edge
Oh it scares me.

Though I know I'll go,
always go back.
If there was somewhere to go,
my boat wasn't holed on the reef.
And my lack of belief
in the truth I am seeing...
To you I'll tie
my inner eye
which never, ever
ever lies.
Leave behind
to seek
and find
within
the things
you see.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> :laibach:




I see your Laibach and raise you a Glukoza


----------



## hufschmid

AT AT THE KAT 

OW OW THE COW  

KEY KEY THE DONKEY 

GER GER THE TIGER 

BIT BIT THE RABIT 

KEY KEY THE MONKEY  

PHANT PHANT THE ELEPHANT 

FLY FLY THE BUTTERFLY 

EL EL THE CAMEL


----------



## Daemon

U have forgot OG OG the DOG


----------



## playstopause

B!!!


----------



## playstopause

B!!


----------



## playstopause

B!


----------



## playstopause

B!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> B!!!!


----------



## Daemon

BIRD !!!


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


>



That is an awesome bird.


----------



## Zepp88

E!


----------



## 74n4LL0

Zepp88 said:


> That is an awesome bird.



I prefer the mighty blue footed boobie


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> E!



Hallo Mike!

E..

E...

E!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike!
> 
> E..
> 
> E...
> 
> E!



Hallo Johann.


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.



Tofu Burger.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge. Edit: 2300 GET!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ge.



regrubufot


----------



## 74n4LL0

Zeffeded (Eeeeeeeeee)


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Tofu Burger.









G.

Lal.

null


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> G.
> 
> Lal.
> 
> null



null is correct


----------



## playstopause

T is for tofu!


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> T is for tofu!



B is for xylophone!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



Zepp88 said:


> B is for xylophone!



B is for djent. 

R.

lllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

&#223; is for rapist!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

E!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> ß is for rapist!



you gonna...


----------



## g3rmanium

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> E!



E.



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> you gonna...



get E?

lal.

gah.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

g3rmanium said:


> E.
> 
> 
> 
> get E?
> 
> lal.
> 
> gah.



nah, you'll just have an intimate encounter with drakkar...


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> nah, you'll just have an intimate encounter with drakkar...



Frightening.



He lives too close to me


----------



## g3rmanium

fnuh


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> Frightening.
> 
> 
> 
> He lives too close to me



Eh.

I would say "I'd do him", but a) he'd be the one doing me and b) I am with someone now! That someone wouldn't take kindly to it, I fear...

In other words, YOU'RE the one that's going to be spending the night with him.

Enjoy.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Frightening.
> 
> 
> 
> He lives too close to me



Am I missing... an eyebrow?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

g3rmanium said:


> Am I missing... an eyebrow?



Yes.

You had it shaved off when you were passed out drunk.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Yes.
> 
> You had it shaved off when you were passed out drunk.







E!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

g3rmanium said:


> E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E!



You have some good taste in beer.


----------



## g3rmanium

G.



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> You have some good taste in beer.



Thank you, sir. 

e.

E!


----------



## 74n4LL0

E;


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zepp88 said:


> Frightening.
> 
> 
> 
> He lives too close to me





E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Eh.
> 
> I would say "I'd do him", but a) he'd be the one doing me and b) I am with someone now! That someone wouldn't take kindly to it, I fear...



Zepp..you're gonna get it.. You won't know when..but you will. 

Secondly E, we can fix the significant other thing. I can make things happen Or we can just do a threesome..more like him standing in the corner, watching me defile his man. If he gets anywhere near the bed ( or floor..or wall..depending on where I'm doing it at the time) I'll turn the damn room into a goregrind cd cover. Deal?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Games are making my brother a freak!

He's officially addicted. I told him to get off, and he start's crying about how he need's to save his fellow cog's! Like wtf is that!?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Zepp..you're gonna get it.. You won't know when..but you will.
> 
> Secondly E, we can fix the significant other thing. I can make things happen Or we can just do a threesome..more like him standing in the corner, watching me defile his man. If he gets anywhere near the bed ( or floor..or wall..depending on where I'm doing it at the time) I'll turn the damn room into a goregrind cd cover. Deal?



 I don't think that will be required...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I don't think that will be required...



Fine..but when you leave him, I'll hop a plane..just lemme know


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Man, that was disturbing..


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Man, that was disturbing..



Wat wuz?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Zepp..you're gonna get it.. You won't know when..but you will.
> 
> Secondly E, we can fix the significant other thing. I can make things happen Or we can just do a threesome..more like him standing in the corner, watching me defile his man. If he gets anywhere near the bed ( or floor..or wall..depending on where I'm doing it at the time) I'll turn the damn room into a goregrind cd cover. Deal?


 
This was, I produce vivid details of it mentally, it's sick.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> This was, I produce vivid details of it mentally, it's sick.



I find it rather attractive to be honest


----------



## Zepp88

I just woke up and my ass hurts, what just happened?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zepp88 said:


> I just woke up and my ass hurts, what just happened?



Now that one wasn't me I swear. I don't know what the hell that was. But I have a hunch


----------



## Zepp88

Black man keeping the white man down! 

























Underneath him...on the floor.....


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I find it rather attractive to be honest


 
I'm proud of you.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zepp88 said:


> Black man keeping the white man down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underneath him...on the floor.....


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> Black man keeping the white man down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underneath him...on the floor.....



Holy shit


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> and b) I am with someone now!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


>



Wurd!


----------



## vehemence

uh chya


----------



## Groff

vehemence said:


> uh chya



lol nub


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

And apparently no balls


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


>



Want to hear something creepy?


I have the pic.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> Want to hear something creepy?
> 
> 
> I have the pic.



So can you all, it's on the last page of that "girlfriends" thread in OT which I bumped...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Hm.. Good job. He suits you


----------



## Zepp88

I gave him a thumbs up when he was shown to me 



[action=Zepp88] says: this message was entirely heterosexual[/action]


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zepp88 said:


> I gave him a thumbs up when he was shown to me
> 
> 
> 
> [action=Zepp88] says: this message was entirely heterosexual[/action]



I'm sure it was


----------



## Zepp88

All men judge other men, just like women judge other women. Guys that don't acknowledge this are insecure little bitches.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zepp88 said:


> All men judge other men, just like women judge other women. Guys that don't acknowledge this are insecure little bitches.



I agree. But that has nothing to do with the fact that you're a flaming cock jockey


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I agree. But that has nothing to do with the fact that you're a flaming cock jockey



Well, I _am_ listening to Depeche Mode....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zepp88 said:


> Well, I _am_ listening to Depeche Mode....


----------



## vehemence

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>


.... i have no missed calls WTF


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>



                                                                                                                        

Oh my fucking god that is the funniest thing I've seen all day.


----------



## PlagueX1

your teeth are so big you can feed a family of four with the food leftover on your dental floss.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

vehemence said:


> .... i have no missed calls WTF



Dial *69......GIGGIDY!


----------



## thebhef

muscott


----------



## PlagueX1

muskox


----------



## Zepp88

You're all a bunch of ninnywallops.


----------



## PlagueX1

no you


----------



## Zepp88

By George! You're violating the poor boy! Talley Ho!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

He fondled my dickey and kicked my ascott!


----------



## Zepp88

Jolly Roger! What a rousing!


----------



## PlagueX1

penorhead


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

He touched meh on the inside!


----------



## PlagueX1

He touched your penor?


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> He touched meh on the inside!



Like this?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Yes..and I was scared. And he didn't even was his hands! They were filthy with peanut butter and motor oil. I'll never go to church again..no sir.


----------



## Zepp88

Here&#8217;s something random. | M.W. Tremblay


----------



## Harry

KRAYINSK


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yes..and I was scared. And he didn't even was his hands! They were filthy with peanut butter and motor oil. I'll never go to church again..no sir.



He was just showing you God's love


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

M O O N...that spells hymen breaker. Laws yes!


----------



## Zepp88

My stage name should be Hymen Breaker The Lovable Viking.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I thought your stage name was Honeybuns n' Sugarwalls?


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I thought your stage name was Honeybuns n' Sugarwalls?



I thought that was yours?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zepp88 said:


> I thought that was yours?



No..mine was Ass Mangler


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> No..mine was Ass Mangler



Appropriate.


----------



## PlagueX1

Best toe job ever!!


----------



## Zepp88

Somebody give me two AA batteries now.


----------



## thebhef

Runcheon


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

In that case I'll fuck you Sacagawea..

Now I can't promise much. As I got arthritis in mah fuck fingers..

But I can give ya a good toe fuckin'


----------



## thebhef

Bohemian Rhapsody: Old School Computer Remix is Today's BIG Thing in Music - APR 22, 2009


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You guys all suck the vera burger ladies left tit.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Let me..tell you a story
EAT YOUR MOM'S PUSSY!!!
I MEAN JAM YER FACE IN IT
I'M JUSTA LICKIN' ANDA MUNCHIN' ANDA CHOMPIN' ON 'ER PUSSY AND SHE'DJUS...DAHHH!!
THE OLD BATTLE AXE HOMES LOVE TA...CRRUSH MAH BALLS
DAAAAAAHH!!
WILL YOU BE QUIET!?!....YOU'LL WAKE GRANDMA



(Bonus points if you know what that's from)


----------



## playstopause

Stealthtastic said:


> You guys all suck the vera burger ladies left tit.



Wich brings me to...


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


>




How careless!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

LOLOL GAYFISH OUTING!


----------



## thebhef

Stealthtastic said:


> LOLOL GAYFISH OUTING!



Like that?


----------



## thebhef

Come on, men. We've a long way to go to a quarter million posts!


----------



## thebhef

Persevere while I go to bed.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Its hard when i cant double post.


----------



## thebhef

I respect your cowardice.


----------



## thebhef

I just ask that you respect mine, as well.


----------



## vehemence

woh wants to love my hole?


----------



## thebhef

I don't care about your hole. There are sprinklers turning on outside my home. I am so scared.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Nanananananana BATMAN!


----------



## Korngod

i like pancakes

these threads are great


----------



## Wi77iam

wut up dawg, i'm getting a new guitar


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

so am i!


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Nanananananana BATMAN!



Oooh! Role playing! Sounds sexy!

Might end up something like the beginning of this.


Alfred is awesome


----------



## Groff

Episode 2 is awesome


----------



## Groff

There's a whole bunch of those I haven't watched.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


> Oooh! Role playing! Sounds sexy!
> 
> Might end up something like the beginning of this.
> 
> 
> Alfred is awesome




So you like to roleplay eh?


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So you like to roleplay eh?



It can be fun.


----------



## Wi77iam

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> so am i!


i'll tell you what mine is, if you tell me yours
nobody else can know though.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!


----------



## playstopause

E!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



playstopause said:


> E!!



foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

E.


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> E.
> 
> 
> 
> foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> E.


----------



## Zepp88

Tied to the bed.


----------



## playstopause

^

By the girl?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> By the girl?



The elve?


----------



## Zepp88

Haha, oh dear..

Long story that I don't want to post, the elf is gone, completely out of my life, for the past year....


----------



## Zepp88

Actually tonight I'm meeting up with a possible new vagina.


----------



## playstopause

^

Don't make me find that thread...


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Actually tonight I'm meeting up with a possible new vagina.



!!! 


:newvagina:


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Don't make me find that thread...



Please don't, it's a long story, she's a lying manipulative bitch.


----------



## playstopause

Ok, I won't. Because I like you.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> !!!
> 
> 
> :newvagina:



Indeed.


playstopause said:


> Ok, I won't. Because I like you.



Yeah, not really a good subject  Thanks


----------



## playstopause

Gonna buy the new DM cd today...

Ok, i'm off! Later!


----------



## Zepp88

Sweet, later man.


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> Yeah, not really a good subject  Thanks



Hey, as long as you remember who was right. 




j/k


----------



## Zepp88

If she wasn't a liar I would've been  


Anyways, fuck it, newvagina!


----------



## hufschmid

MAMADOW


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

hufschmid said:


> MAMADOW


----------



## Zepp88

You're gonna love my nuts.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

No, my nuts will be loved by your girlfriends...


----------



## playstopause

Knock knock.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Zepp88 said:


> You're gonna love my nuts.


 
I got raw almonds, peanuts, honey roasted peanuts, salted peanuts, raw walnuts, salted walnuts, cashews, and I mix it up with...smarties, chocolate chunks, raisins, cranberries, bananas, assorted dry fruits. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is my nuts will be an all time favourite with you and your girlfreind during movies and what not.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Knock knock.



Who's there?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

playstopause said:


> Knock knock.


 
Who the fuck is it at this time of the day!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Who's there?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

playstopause said:


>


 
I feel like slapping him over and over again. All over his body with a paddle...


----------



## Zepp88

There's a Nintendo in that picture.


----------



## 74n4LL0

playstopause said:


>



hi, who are you?
and why you're here when I'm going to go to bed?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> No, my nuts will be loved by your girlfriends...



And now back to reality


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> Actually tonight I'm meeting up with a possible new vagina.



My last girlfriend didn't like me thought she might be,
Most likely a dyke she just didn't excite me,
Lefty? Yeah but that was alright,
She was hotter than the sun but she just wasn't that bright,
My mistake she was more flaky than a leper colony,
I think a wooden clothespin would have been much better company,
Ass like a donkey acting funky gave her "L" now she's a flunky,
So my love for her died quicker than a batch of Sea Monkeys,
Early bird gets the worm spread your legs or spread the word,
So what if I'm not the smartest peanut in the turd,
I'm white which goes with everything but I can come in any color,
And I'm looking for the kind of girl that reminds me of my mother,
But it's hard to find a girl with a viper tattooed on her tushy,
And how many girls do you know that can play the harmonica with their pussies?
Like em' easy and hot and sweet like a Rice Krispie Treat, gee,
You know what I really want in a girl? Me,

I need to find a new vagina,
Any kind of new vagina,
It's hard to rhyme a word like vagina,
Calvin Klein? Kind of North Carolina,

Women are like dog, doo, hear me through don't interrupt,
It's just the older that they are the easier they get to pick-up,
I'd fill the generation gap clean the cobwebs from her rafters,
Old hens would rather put out than be put out to the pasture,
No age just ain't a gauge I like my girls like my cheese,
Preferably for me fat-free American singles only,
I want my next chick anorexic, the winner is the thinner,
Won't have to take her skinny ass out to a fancy dinner,
Like Sizzler she got a beef we'll chew the fat,
If I forget to put the seat up I can put up with her crap,
Let her lash out and crack the whip but not in bed I don't play rough,
No I can't be tied down with a girl that wants me tied up,
Just independent like NOFX ,smart like Janeane Garafolo,
She'd use big words to make fun of me so that I would never know,
Bestow upon me all her wisdom of the Dewey Decimal System, gee,
You know what I really want in a girl? Me,

I need to find a new vagina,
Any kind of new vagina,
It's hard to rhyme a word like vagina,
Kevin Klein? Kind of South Carolina,
Vagina vagina vagina vagina,
Vagina vagina vagina vagina.


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> My last girlfriend didn't like me thought she might be,
> Most likely a dyke she just didn't excite me,
> Lefty? Yeah but that was alright,
> She was hotter than the sun but she just wasn't that bright,
> My mistake she was more flaky than a leper colony,
> I think a wooden clothespin would have been much better company,
> Ass like a donkey acting funky gave her "L" now she's a flunky,
> So my love for her died quicker than a batch of Sea Monkeys,
> Early bird gets the worm spread your legs or spread the word,
> So what if I'm not the smartest peanut in the turd,
> I'm white which goes with everything but I can come in any color,
> And I'm looking for the kind of girl that reminds me of my mother,
> But it's hard to find a girl with a viper tattooed on her tushy,
> And how many girls do you know that can play the harmonica with their pussies?
> Like em' easy and hot and sweet like a Rice Krispie Treat, gee,
> You know what I really want in a girl? Me,
> 
> I need to find a new vagina,
> Any kind of new vagina,
> It's hard to rhyme a word like vagina,
> Calvin Klein? Kind of North Carolina,
> 
> Women are like dog, doo, hear me through don't interrupt,
> It's just the older that they are the easier they get to pick-up,
> I'd fill the generation gap clean the cobwebs from her rafters,
> Old hens would rather put out than be put out to the pasture,
> No age just ain't a gauge I like my girls like my cheese,
> Preferably for me fat-free American singles only,
> I want my next chick anorexic, the winner is the thinner,
> Won't have to take her skinny ass out to a fancy dinner,
> Like Sizzler she got a beef we'll chew the fat,
> If I forget to put the seat up I can put up with her crap,
> Let her lash out and crack the whip but not in bed I don't play rough,
> No I can't be tied down with a girl that wants me tied up,
> Just independent like NOFX ,smart like Janeane Garafolo,
> She'd use big words to make fun of me so that I would never know,
> Bestow upon me all her wisdom of the Dewey Decimal System, gee,
> You know what I really want in a girl? Me,
> 
> I need to find a new vagina,
> Any kind of new vagina,
> It's hard to rhyme a word like vagina,
> Kevin Klein? Kind of South Carolina,
> Vagina vagina vagina vagina,
> Vagina vagina vagina vagina.


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


>


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> There's a Nintendo in that picture.



Wow, you studied that one!


----------



## playstopause

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 2,450
User Name	Posts
Zepp88	398
playstopause	343
thebhef	152
DrakkarTyrannis	152
Konfyouzd	148
Groff	138
E Lucevan Le Stelle	135
leandroab	76
g3rmanium	74
74n4LL0	74
PlagueX1	72
hufschmid	66
chaosxcomplex	57
Randy	52
Stealthtastic	51
MFB	45
vampiregenocide	33
Demoniac	30
The Dark Wolf	29


----------



## playstopause

FOudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Possible newvag was busy at work today, not a whole lot of hanging out, but I did get some cool movies and an SNES while I was out.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

In other news, we're all going to die of pig flu.


----------



## Zepp88

Pig flu? What have you brits done now??!?!?!


----------



## PlagueX1

D:


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> Pig flu? What have you brits done now??!?!?!



OTOH, it's the fault of some dude in Mexico who made out with a pig...


----------



## PlagueX1

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> OTOH, it's the fault of some dude in Mexico who made out with a pig...



I thought he stuck his p33nor in it?


----------



## Zepp88

Wow


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And now back to reality


 


G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I got raw almonds, peanuts, honey roasted peanuts, salted peanuts, raw walnuts, salted walnuts, cashews, and I mix it up with...smarties, chocolate chunks, raisins, cranberries, bananas, assorted dry fruits.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is my nuts will be an all time favourite with you and your girlfreind during movies and what not.


 
Heres your reality..


----------



## Zepp88

I am reality.


----------



## Zepp88

Stiffy.


----------



## Zepp88

I can't wait till my latest eBay shit comes in.


----------



## Zepp88

Oh balls! It's a twat!


----------



## Zepp88

Is there a store that still takes used CDs in? I need to do this.


----------



## thebhef

CD tradepost, if you can find one near you. It might be a reigonal thing, though.  otherwise, ebay/destroy them!


----------



## thebhef

I'd like to take a moment to remind you all that android hell is a real place where you will be sent at the first sign of defiance.


----------



## Zepp88

Watching Repo, it's awesome so far


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Heres your reality..



 I will molest your inner child dear sir.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



B!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> B!



Simply incredible.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Simply incredible.



I know.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I know.


----------



## playstopause

^

Size matters.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Size matters.



Sure does.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Sure does.



Ok, but where are the dudes?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Ok, but where are the dudes?



I know. I am speaking to myself.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I know. I am speaking to myself.



That's creepy.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> That's creepy.



No. That is :


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> No. That is :



Ok, well... I prefered the birds.


----------



## playstopause

^

Yeah, me too!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Yeah, me too!



OK then!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> OK then!



!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> !!!



Epic e-win!


----------



## Zepp88

shore lined poison


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## playstopause

For sure.


----------



## Zepp88

Nivek is rather good in Repo.


----------



## Wi77iam

I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## playstopause

foudelapoui!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapoui!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapoui!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapoui!!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapooooooouuuuooouuuuui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Sorry guys, shit happens.


----------



## Wi77iam

AHHHH


----------



## playstopause

Wi77iam said:


> AHHHH



Well said, IMO.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Well said, IMO.



For sure.


----------



## Zepp88

And actually, Paris Hilton is great for the role of Amber Sweet, all she has to do is act like herself.


----------



## playstopause

Alright, i'm out of here! 

You guys have a nice weekend!


----------



## Zepp88

Alexa Vega is fucking hot.


----------



## thebhef

Zepp88 said:


> Alexa Vega is fucking hot.



Her face is weird. It makes her look 40 and 12 at the same time. Both are well out of my range. This makes her completely unattractive to me.


----------



## Zepp88

Really? Odd, I find her very attractive, I really don't see what you're talking about haha.


----------



## Zepp88

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 2,505
User Name	Posts
Zepp88	412
playstopause	372
thebhef	155
DrakkarTyrannis	153
Konfyouzd	148
Groff	138
E Lucevan Le Stelle	137
leandroab	76
PlagueX1	74
g3rmanium	74
74n4LL0	74
hufschmid	66
chaosxcomplex	57
Stealthtastic	52
Randy	52
MFB	45
vampiregenocide	33
Demoniac	30
The Dark Wolf	29
Bound	28
G0DLESSENDEAVOR	27
ShadyDavey	22
Mattmc74	21
guitarbuilder93	17
Scar Symmetry	16
AeonSolus	15
The Atomic Ass	15
Wi77iam	15
liamh	14
Bobby	11
sami	10
arktan	9
xXxPriestessxXx	8
djpharoah	7
stuh84	6
asmegin_slayer	6
D-EJ915	5
auxioluck	4
ZeroSignal	4
TheSixthWheel	4
abysmalrites	4
Spondus	4
Harry	4
SOD_Nightmare	3
Marv Attaxx	3
Unknown Doodl3.2	3
Seedawakener	3
Benjo230	3
vehemence	3
wannabguitarist	2
Sroth Saraiel	2
Johann	2
forelander	2
HighGain510	2
petereanima	2
Daemon	2
HAUCH	2
daybean	2
sethh	1
Korngod	1
TimSE	1
Giamatti	1
Piro	1
Brendan G	1
All_&#165;our_Bass	1
Uber Mega	1
Cadavuh	1
Aaron	1
SplinteredDave	1
Mattayus	1
Snorelax	1
troyguitar	1
oompa	1
Apophis	1


----------



## Harry

Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259, Sintoms 433259,

God fuck it, I'm gonna become a contributor soon so I can double post here.


----------



## Zepp88

and also la, and apparently no balls, celiak: no wang at all, drakkar's a rapist, e ffs!, e rules, elucevanlestelle is sexy, f is for fun!, foudelapouiii, gayfish outing, gays r gay, happy in the pants, homosexual snack brigade, hot diggity daffodil, i <3 elucevanlestelle, i want elucevanlestelle, jj's special sauce, kipwingerschesthair, no mommy no!!!!, powered by cocaine!!!, stealthtastic is the best, thos becomes pufferfish, thos was here :scentmark:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I smell feeeesh!


----------



## Harry

DrakkarTyrannisDrakkarTyrannishttp://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/drakkartyrannis.html


----------



## thebhef

last post!


----------



## thebhef

Fuck, lost it!


----------



## thebhef

no, this!


----------



## thebhef

This could take a very long time.


----------



## thebhef

Very long.


----------



## thebhef

v


----------



## thebhef




----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


>


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


>


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


>



You would.


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> You would.



Would he?


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> Would he?



You stay out of this, goddamnit.


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> You stay out of this, goddamnit.



Lay off him, this is between you and me.


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> Lay off him, this is between you and me.



You sure you want that? Ok. Here it comes.


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> You sure you want that? Ok. Here it comes.



Psh, you asshole. Behold:


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> Psh, you asshole. Behold:



Cool it before you get banned!


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> Cool it before you get banned!


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> Cool it before you get banned!



This still doesn't involve you, butt out!


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> This still doesn't involve you, butt out!



Fine, I'm gone.


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> Fine, I'm gone.



Well go then.


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> Well go then.



Well I am.


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> Well I am.



Then go.


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> Then go.


----------



## thebhef

OK, now that he's gone, it's your turn. You gonna get it.


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> OK, now that he's gone, it's your turn. You gonna get it.



Naw.


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> Naw.



Oh. Ok then. I'm glad we agree.


----------



## thebhef

This is my most advanced foray into post whoring.


----------



## thebhef

I think it's going quite well.


----------



## thebhef

Some people would greet the forumspy at this point. I will too.


----------



## thebhef

Here it comes....


----------



## thebhef

Is your ass ready to be rocked?


----------



## thebhef

Hello, forumspy.


----------



## thebhef

I said it. It can't be unsaid.


----------



## thebhef

consider yourself greeted.


----------



## thebhef

and despair.


----------



## thebhef

or don't.


----------



## thebhef

It's entirely up to you.


----------



## thebhef




----------



## thebhef

Ok. I'm don.


----------



## thebhef

Done, that is.


----------



## thebhef

Not Don.


----------



## thebhef

Never been Don, actually.


----------



## thebhef

Well, that's it.


----------



## thebhef

Remember what we talked about.


----------



## Harry

age 256 of 256*4*


----------



## 74n4LL0

good moring


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

good morning sevenstring!


----------



## 74n4LL0

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> good morning sevenstring!



And also La


----------



## Wi77iam

so what guitar are you getting Nick?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Wi77iam said:


> so what guitar are you getting Nick?



Warmoth custom baritone V - ceramic Warpig, OFR, 28.5 inch scale.


----------



## playstopause

74n4LL0 said:


> And also La



You payed for copyright?


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

*R.O.C.K.!*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *R.O.C.K.!*



Well done, sir.


----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


> Well done, sir.



Well done you!


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## hufschmid

My very first homemade motivational posters


----------



## 74n4LL0

hufschmid said:


>



I like this one a lot!


----------



## thebhef

74n4LL0 said:


> I like this one a lot!



No one cares what you like, Kim Jong Il!


----------



## thebhef

Sidenote: Does anyone else think Kim Jong Il looks like a gross old lady?


----------



## Groff

:zoidberg:


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> You payed for copyright?



No, I did though. He owes me $1000 for using my catch phrase.


----------



## Zepp88

I have never caught a phrase.


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> I have never caught a phrase.



A man ov kwolity such as yourself does not needs one.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

i
am
wasted
:d

and nobody is talking...

goodnight
xxxxx


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Remember when you ran away and I got on my knees and begged you not to
leave because I'd go berserk?? Well...
You left me anyhow and then the days got worse and worse and now you see
I've gone completely out of my mind.. And.. 
They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa
To the funny farm. Where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be
happy to see those nice young men in their clean white coats and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!!!! 

You thought it was a joke and so you laughed, you laughed when I had said
that loosing you would make me flip my lid.. RIGHT???
I know you laughed, I heard you laugh, you laughed you laughed and
laughed and then you left, but now you know I'm utterly mad... And..


They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa,
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa.
To the happy home. With trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket
weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!! 

I cooked your food, I cleaned your house, and this is how you pay me back
for all my kind unselfish loving deeds.. Huh??
Well you just wait, they'll find you yet and when they do they'll put you
in the ASPCA, you mangy mutt!!! And... 

They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa.
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa.
To the funny farm, where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be happy
to see those nice young men in their clean white coats and they're coming
to take me away, ha-haaa!!!
To the happy home, with trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket
weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haa!!!


----------



## Daemoniac

Im pretty sure i've won this.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^lol!


----------



## Daemoniac

What? You dont think i deserve to win? You racist.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im brown i cant be racist


----------



## Daemoniac

"I want to send a message; if you want to harm another human being, you'd better make damn sure hes the same colour as you"

/southpark


----------



## PlagueX1

gah fucking headache i blame you all }:


----------



## Daemoniac

My headache is worse.


----------



## PlagueX1

Demoniac said:


> My headache is worse.



Fine jerkr


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im going to give u a falcon punch abortion if you dont shutup


----------



## Daemoniac

Too late, i falcon punched myself. HAHA! YOU LOSE!!


----------



## PlagueX1

WHATS GOING ON HERE?! D:


----------



## playstopause

Z?


----------



## playstopause

You there Z?


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Z??


----------



## playstopause

Z??


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Z??


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

2606


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## playstopause

^

Correct.


----------



## playstopause

Mattmc74 said:


>


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

2610? Now if I get 3120 and 5150 I'll be in shape


----------



## playstopause

Why, oh why?

:wa vey:


----------



## playstopause

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> 2610? Now if I get 3120 and 5150 I'll be in shape



Mmm... We'll have to think about this one.


----------



## playstopause

So I guess this is it.


----------



## playstopause

Ok : one for the road!


----------



## playstopause

weeeee!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Smegma on the forehead....


----------



## Mattmc74

playstopause said:


>



 Nice!


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

Mattmc74 said:


> Nice!


----------



## Mattmc74

4.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## Mattmc74

3.


----------



## playstopause

Mattmc74 said:


> 4.


----------



## Mattmc74

Double 4's


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## Mattmc74

2.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## Mattmc74

BLAST OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## playstopause

Mattmc74 said:


> BLAST OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

WHAM


----------



## playstopause

Mattmc74 said:


>



I know. Such a classic.


----------



## playstopause

Mattmc74 said:


> WHAM



Wham babeloupa, wham-lambanbou.


----------



## Mattmc74

You can't stop yourself from dancing


I can't dance


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## playstopause

^

I thought of that, and then went : na.


----------



## playstopause

Ok, i'm out of here!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Ok, i'm out of here!



Really?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Really?



Yup!


Good night, gents!


----------



## Mattmc74

Good Night


----------



## Mattmc74

I'm outta here as well!

Good Night all!


----------



## thebhef




----------



## thebhef

boee


----------



## thebhef

OOORGle


----------



## thebhef

bleeet


----------



## thebhef

Did anyone else play CS 1.6 with the llama mod?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

He scared me hidden...hear me please


----------



## thebhef

I hear you.


----------



## thebhef

This is not here


----------



## 74n4LL0

good morning


----------



## thebhef

74n4LL0 said:


> good morning



Too early to tell over here..


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

*yawns*


----------



## 74n4LL0

thebhef said:


> Too early to tell over here..



then goodnight


----------



## playstopause

Good morning!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Good morning!!!!!!!!!!!



weeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeee!



Well said, IMO.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Well said, IMO.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Words of wisdom my friend... Words of wisdom.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Words of wisdom my friend... Words of wisdom.


----------



## 74n4LL0

playstopause said:


> Good morning!!!!!!!!!!!



but, but it's almost evening!!!!!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Good morning from B.C. Canada. 9:55am when I posted this.


----------



## playstopause

Pretty quiet here....


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Pretty quiet here....



*WHAT THE FUCK IS UP?!?!?!?!*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK IS UP?!?!?!?!*



*I DON'T KNOW, BUT IT WOULD BE NICE TO KNOW!!!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *I DON'T KNOW, BUT IT WOULD BE NICE TO KNOW!!!!!!!*



*FOR SURE!!!!! I MEAN, THERE'S GOTTA BE SOMETHING WRONG!!!!!! *


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *FOR SURE!!!!! I MEAN, THERE'S GOTTA BE SOMETHING WRONG!!!!!! *



*TERRIBLY, TERRIBLY WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *TERRIBLY, TERRIBLY WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*IT'S NOT SUPOSED TO BE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *IT'S NOT SUPOSED TO BE!!!!!!!!!!!*



*I'LL HAVE TO AGREE WITH THIS!!!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *I'LL HAVE TO AGREE WITH THIS!!!!!!!*



*OH WELL..... I GUESS IT'S JUST THE WAY IT IS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *OH WELL..... I GUESS IT'S JUST THE WAY IT IS!!!!!!!!!*



*ALRIGHT...... IF YOU SAY SO!!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *ALRIGHT...... IF YOU SAY SO!!!!!!*



*I GUESS THIS IS IT THEN!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *I GUESS THIS IS IT THEN!!!!!!!!!!!*



*SEE YA!!!!!!!! !!!!!! !!!!! !!!! ! !*


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## vampiregenocide

*DO YOU LIKE CHIKENS I LIKE CHIKENS I LIKE THEM FOR LUNCH AND DINNERS AND BREAKFASTS AND ELEVENSIES CHIKENS IS R8 GOOD lololol1*


----------



## Groff

Audiokarma Home Audio Stereo Forums

There are some friggin' SMART people over there.


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> Audiokarma Home Audio Stereo Forums
> 
> There are some friggin' SMART people over there.



For serious?!


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> For serious?!



Yessuh


----------



## hufschmid

HUFSCHMID Swiss CEO / RHLC &#169; SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT 


BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL 

BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL 

BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL 

BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL 

BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL 

BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL 

BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL 

BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL 

BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL 

BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL 

BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL


----------



## playstopause

Another one has seen the light.


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> Another one has seen the light.





NOT YET, you must change the colour of my new title


----------



## playstopause

No can do sir. I've already told you... Maybe once you're a decent forum member, Mods will judge you time has come... 
Until then, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Groff

I see you didn't like my "Candy Man" title suggestion


----------



## Groff

The candy man caaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Groff

The Randy man caaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> Audiokarma Home Audio Stereo Forums
> 
> There are some friggin' SMART people over there.



Like "The Missing" ???


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> No can do sir. I've already told you... Maybe once you're a decent forum member, Mods will judge you time has come...
> Until then, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Groff




----------



## vampiregenocide

hufschmid said:


> HUFSCHMID Swiss CEO / RHLC © SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> 
> BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL
> 
> BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL
> 
> BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL
> 
> BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL
> 
> BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL
> 
> BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL
> 
> BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL
> 
> BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL
> 
> BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL
> 
> BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL
> 
> BY THIS MESSAGE I DECLARE THAT REVERSED HEADSTOCKS ARE THE BEST IN THE UNIVERS AND THAT EVERY GUITAR MUST HAVE A REVERSED HEADSTOCK AND ALSO THAT RICK IS COOL



+1


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> I see you didn't like my "Candy Man" title suggestion



You should never wish to be in my position. It's a tough job...

People send me fuckin PM all the freakin' time, asking about this and about that... I have about 5 meetings per day just to be able to maintain this elite club.

I've had so many suggestions, I can't even count them... Man, If only you knew...

Oh and yeah, "candy man" made no freakin' sense.


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


>



You called?


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> Like "The Missing" ???



No, I'm a total n00b!


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> You should never wish to be in my position. It's a tough job...
> 
> People send me fuckin PM all the freakin' time, asking about this and about that... I have about 5 meetings per day just to be able to maintain this elite club.
> 
> I've had so many suggestions, I can't even count them... Man, If only you knew...
> 
> Oh and yeah, "candy man" made no freakin' sense.



How does it not make sense? He's a toblerone whore!


----------



## playstopause

I know, but who knows... He could be banned!


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


> The candy man caaaaaaaaaaaaaaan



This reminded me of Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## playstopause

Oh there you are!


----------



## Zepp88

At work, my daytime internet usage is limited


----------



## playstopause




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Rock'n'Roll burns a hole in my soul, want all my bitches'n'hoes with no clothes


----------



## Zepp88

That's super.


----------



## Zepp88

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 2,707 
User Name Posts 
playstopause 444 
Zepp88 418 
thebhef 210 
DrakkarTyrannis 159 
Groff 150 
Konfyouzd 148 
E Lucevan Le Stelle 141 
74n4LL0 81 
PlagueX1 77 
leandroab 76 
g3rmanium 74 
hufschmid 71 
chaosxcomplex 57 
Stealthtastic 55 
Randy 52 
MFB 45 
Mattmc74 37 
vampiregenocide 35 
Demoniac 35 
The Dark Wolf 29 
G0DLESSENDEAVOR 28 
Bound 28 
ShadyDavey 22 
guitarbuilder93 17 
Scar Symmetry 16 
Wi77iam 16 
AeonSolus 15 
The Atomic Ass 15 
liamh 14 
Bobby 11 
sami 10 
arktan 9 
xXxPriestessxXx 8 
djpharoah 7 
Harry 7 
stuh84 6 
asmegin_slayer 6 
D-EJ915 5 
ZeroSignal 4 
TheSixthWheel 4 
abysmalrites 4 
Spondus 4 
auxioluck 4 
Marv Attaxx 3 
Unknown Doodl3.2 3 
Seedawakener 3 
Benjo230 3 
vehemence 3 
SOD_Nightmare 3 
Sroth Saraiel 2 
Johann 2 
petereanima 2 
forelander 2 
Daemon 2 
HighGain510 2 
HAUCH 2 
daybean 2 
wannabguitarist 2 
sethh 1 
Korngod 1 
TimSE 1 
Giamatti 1 
Brendan G 1 
Piro 1 
Uber Mega 1 
Cadavuh 1 
All_&#165;our_Bass 1 
cow 7 sig 1 
Mattayus 1 
Snorelax 1 
troyguitar 1 
Aaron 1 
SplinteredDave 1 
oompa 1 
Apophis 1 


Frenchy has taken the lead.

I'll have to fix this.


----------



## hufschmid

Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks


----------



## playstopause

My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## hufschmid

1
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks


----------



## hufschmid

2
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks


----------



## hufschmid

3
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks


----------



## hufschmid

4
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks


----------



## hufschmid

Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks 
Reversed Headstocks


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Apophis 1



Probably  or "congrats!"


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Frenchy has taken the lead.
> 
> I'll have to fix this.



Yeah, like this is gonna last!


----------



## Zepp88

Somebody ban Frenchy for a week so I can get to 1000 before him.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## playstopause

Listened to the new DM a couple of times BTW.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Listened to the new DM a couple of times BTW.



Thoughts?


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


>



Well said, IMHO.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> Well said, IMHO.


----------



## playstopause

^

Even better!


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> You payed for copyright?



E.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Gay


----------



## g3rmanium

ss.org sucks!
100 M GET!


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Thoughts?



IMO, there's 

2 instant classics (including my fav. so far "In chains")
3-4 great songs
3-4 good, but nothing to write home about" songs.
2-3 very forgetable songs.


With "Playing the angel' I really was in awe since it was a very strong comeback for them after 2 failures. This new one is in the same fashion, with the surprise effect a bit gone. Lots of old school keyboard bass line up front... Gahan is superb.


----------



## g3rmanium

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Gay



lllllllll



playstopause said:


> IMO, there's
> 
> 2 instant classics (including my fav. so far "In chains")
> 3-4 great songs
> 3-4 good, but nothing to write home about" songs.
> 2-3 very forgetable songs.
> 
> 
> With "Playing the angel' I really was in awe since it lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



Fixed!


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

llll



playstopause said:


>



I LOL'd. 

fnuh


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> IMO, there's
> 
> 2 instant classics (including my fav. so far "In chains")
> 3-4 great songs
> 3-4 good, but nothing to write home about" songs.
> 2-3 very forgetable songs.
> 
> 
> With "Playing the angel' I really was in awe since it was a very strong comeback for them after 2 failures. This new one is in the same fashion, with the surprise effect a bit gone. Lots of old school keyboard bass line up front... Gahan is superb.



That's pretty much how I felt about the album. When I heard the first two tracks I was thinking "holy shit, could this be as good as Songs Of Faith And Devotion" but then it returned to a more late 90's Depeche thing, but were still good songs.

It's great to hear the old school Fletch coming back in a bit  and yes, Gahan is as amazing as ever.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



Zepp88 said:


> That's pretty much how I fellllllllllllllllllll



Hallo Mike. 

llllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Yumdiddlyslopslop


----------



## playstopause

^

True about Fletch.

That song that uses the keyboard sound from "See you"... the notes are almost identical.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mike


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yumdiddlyslopslop



Every night?


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike. Alles klar?


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> llll
> 
> 
> 
> I LOL'd.
> 
> fnuh



Good to see you, bro.


----------



## g3rmanium

Mike, willst du ein Bier?



playstopause said:


> Good to see you, bro.


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> True about Fletch.
> 
> That song that uses the keyboard sound from "See you"... the notes are almost identical.



I laughed quite a bit when I heard it 


Christ that song had some lame ass lyrics


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mike, willst du ein Bier?



Ja!


----------



## sami

Tags:

and also la, and apparently no balls, celiak: no wang at all, drakkar's a rapist, e ffs!, e rules, elucevanlestelle is sexy, f is for fun!, foudelapouiii, gayfish outing, gays r gay, happy in the pants, homosexual snack brigade, hot diggity daffodil, i <3 elucevanlestelle, i want elucevanlestelle, jj's special sauce, kipwingerschesthair, no mommy no!!!!, powered by cocaine!!!, stealthtastic is the best, thos becomes pufferfish, thos was here :scentmark:


wtf


----------



## Zepp88

sami said:


> Tags
> and also la, and apparently no balls, celiak: no wang at all, drakkar's a rapist, e ffs!, e rules, elucevanlestelle is sexy, f is for fun!, foudelapouiii, gayfish outing, gays r gay, happy in the pants, homosexual snack brigade, hot diggity daffodil, i <3 elucevanlestelle, i want elucevanlestelle, jj's special sauce, kipwingerschesthair, no mommy no!!!!, powered by cocaine!!!, stealthtastic is the best, thos becomes pufferfish, thos was here :scentmark:



Tags
and also la, and apparently no balls, celiak: no wang at all, drakkar's a rapist, e ffs!, e rules, elucevanlestelle is sexy, f is for fun!, foudelapouiii, gayfish outing, gays r gay, happy in the pants, homosexual snack brigade, hot diggity daffodil, i <3 elucevanlestelle, i want elucevanlestelle, jj's special sauce, kipwingerschesthair, no mommy no!!!!, powered by cocaine!!!, stealthtastic is the best, thos becomes pufferfish, thos was here :scentmark:


----------



## vampiregenocide

*[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton]There was an old woman who swallowed a fly,
I don't know why she swallowed a fly,
Perhaps she'll die.

[/FONT]**[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton] There was an old woman who swallowed a spider,
That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her,
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly,
I don't know why she swallowed the fly,
Perhaps she'll die. 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton] There was an old woman who swallowed a bird,
How absurd! to swallow a bird,
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider,
That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her,
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly,
I don't know why she swallowed the fly,
Perhaps she'll die. 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton] There was an old woman who swallowed a cat,
Imagine that! to swallow a cat,
She swallowed the cat to catch the bird,
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider,
That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her,
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly,
I don't know why she swallowed the fly,
Perhaps she'll die. 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton] There was an old woman who swallowed a dog,
What a hog! to swallow a dog,
She swallowed the dog to catch the cat,
She swallowed the cat to catch the bird,
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider,
That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her,
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly,
I don't know why she swallowed the fly,
Perhaps she'll die. 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton] There was an old woman who swallowed a goat,
Just opened her throat! to swallow a goat,
She swallowed the goat to catch the dog,
She swallowed the dog to catch the cat,
She swallowed the cat to catch the bird,
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider,
That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her,
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly,
I don't know why she swallowed the fly,
Perhaps she'll die. 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton] There was an old woman who swallowed a cow,
I don't know how she swallowed a cow!
She swallowed the cow to catch the goat,
She swallowed the goat to catch the dog,
She swallowed the dog to catch the cat,
She swallowed the cat to catch the bird,
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider,
That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her,
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly,
I don't know why she swallowed the fly,
Perhaps she'll die. 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton] There was an old woman who swallowed a horse,
She's deadof course! [/FONT]*​


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll



Zepp88 said:


> Ja!



Dann schick mir mal deine Adresse und ich schick dir eins. 

Dieser Thread ist jetzt nur noch auf Deutsch.

E.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I say you he dead


----------



## playstopause

Alright, later guys!


(Zepp : go! )


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> llllllllll
> 
> 
> 
> Dann schick mir mal deine Adresse und ich schick dir eins.
> 
> Dieser Thread ist jetzt nur noch auf Deutsch.
> 
> E.



Ach....  trinkst du?


----------



## Zepp88

Ich muss Deutsch mehr ubungen. Ich hab so viel vergessen....


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Zepp88

Johann, warum willst du meine Adresse?


----------



## Zepp88

Bratkartoffeln sind


----------



## Zepp88

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Wo ist Johann?


----------



## Zepp88

Patrick, kannst du Deutsch oder?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



Zepp88 said:


> Johann, warum willst du meine Adresse?



Weil ich dir *Bier* schicken will, du Gurke. 



Zepp88 said:


> Ich muss Deutsch mehr ubungen. Ich hab so viel vergessen....



Genau.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> E!
> 
> 
> 
> Weil ich dir *Bier* schicken will, du Gurke.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau.



Ahso...

Mike @ Road.US.Zwiebeln.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich geh ins Bett, pfiat aich.



Zepp88 said:


> Ahso...
> 
> Mike @ Road.US.Zwiebeln.



Lahm.


----------



## Zepp88

Bett? Mit?


----------



## Zepp88

Ich soll bald mehr Bier kaufen....Shiner Bock!


----------



## Zepp88

Johann ist ein Fickfotze.


----------



## Zepp88

ist


----------



## Zepp88

E~~~~!!


----------



## hufschmid

Zepp88 said:


> Patrick, kannst du Deutsch oder?



Nope I speak french only.... FP french part...


----------



## liamh

Manbearpig..
None can escape his wrath


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

SHATTER THEIR BONES


----------



## Groff

vampiregenocide said:


> *[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton]There was an old woman who swallowed a fly,
> I don't know why she swallowed a fly,
> Perhaps she'll die.
> 
> [/FONT]**[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton] There was an old woman who swallowed a spider,
> That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her,
> She swallowed the spider to catch the fly,
> I don't know why she swallowed the fly,
> Perhaps she'll die.
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton] There was an old woman who swallowed a bird,
> How absurd! to swallow a bird,
> She swallowed the bird to catch the spider,
> That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her,
> She swallowed the spider to catch the fly,
> I don't know why she swallowed the fly,
> Perhaps she'll die.
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton] There was an old woman who swallowed a cat,
> Imagine that! to swallow a cat,
> She swallowed the cat to catch the bird,
> She swallowed the bird to catch the spider,
> That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her,
> She swallowed the spider to catch the fly,
> I don't know why she swallowed the fly,
> Perhaps she'll die.
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton] There was an old woman who swallowed a dog,
> What a hog! to swallow a dog,
> She swallowed the dog to catch the cat,
> She swallowed the cat to catch the bird,
> She swallowed the bird to catch the spider,
> That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her,
> She swallowed the spider to catch the fly,
> I don't know why she swallowed the fly,
> Perhaps she'll die.
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton] There was an old woman who swallowed a goat,
> Just opened her throat! to swallow a goat,
> She swallowed the goat to catch the dog,
> She swallowed the dog to catch the cat,
> She swallowed the cat to catch the bird,
> She swallowed the bird to catch the spider,
> That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her,
> She swallowed the spider to catch the fly,
> I don't know why she swallowed the fly,
> Perhaps she'll die.
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton] There was an old woman who swallowed a cow,
> I don't know how she swallowed a cow!
> She swallowed the cow to catch the goat,
> She swallowed the goat to catch the dog,
> She swallowed the dog to catch the cat,
> She swallowed the cat to catch the bird,
> She swallowed the bird to catch the spider,
> That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her,
> She swallowed the spider to catch the fly,
> I don't know why she swallowed the fly,
> Perhaps she'll die.
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton] There was an old woman who swallowed a horse,
> She's deadof course! [/FONT]*​



I bet she was a freak in bed. With all that she can swallow, she HAS to have some good mambo skills ifyouknowwhatimean


----------



## vampiregenocide

Groff said:


> I bet she was a freak in bed. With all that she can swallow, she HAS to have some good mambo skills ifyouknowwhatimean



 Hopefully shes not into beastiality


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


> I bet she was a freak in bed. With all that she can swallow, she HAS to have some good mambo skills ifyouknowwhatimean



I bet you taught her everything you knew....


----------



## Zepp88

hufschmid said:


> Nope I speak french only.... FP french part...



Ah, I was wondering if your were Swiss German, or the other kind


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I bet you taught her everything you knew....



I actually gave her the training, Groff broke her in though, he brought a Stallion over. She was in the hospital for three weeks, three more weeks at home recovery time. Now, she has no problems taking even the biggest horses, next we're going to move her up to elephants, and then, if she's still alive, we'll move her on to whales.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Ha..lightweight bitch. I'll show you how it's done..gimme that Cloverfield monster.


----------



## AeonSolus




----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Ha..lightweight bitch. I'll show you how it's done..gimme that Cloverfield monster.



MISTER SLAVE!


----------



## Bobby

So I finally found my copy of Final Doom for PSX today.


----------



## Zepp88

Bobby said:


> So I finally found my copy of Final Doom for PSX today.



E P I C


----------



## Konfyouzd

vampiregenocide said:


> Hopefully shes not into beastiality



what's wrong w/ that?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> what's wrong w/ that?



Says the man who'll fuck anything


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## The Atomic Ass

Zepp88 said:


> I actually gave her the training, Groff broke her in though, he brought a Stallion over. She was in the hospital for three weeks, three more weeks at home recovery time. Now, she has no problems taking even the biggest horses, next we're going to move her up to elephants, and then, if she's still alive, we'll move her on to whales.



I have been told that when whales cum, they cum on average around 400 gallons...

This will be quite the porno.


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Says the man who'll fuck anything



anyONE... not anything...


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I bet you taught her everything you knew....



You know, when I saw that you had replied to my post, I almost thought you were going to say YOU taught her.


----------



## Konfyouzd

"how bizarre how bizarre..."

"ooooh baby" 
"it's makin' me crazy"
"every time i look around" 
"every time i look around"
"it's in my face"

wtf is that song talking about anyway???


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> "how bizarre how bizarre..."
> 
> "ooooh baby"
> "it's makin' me crazy"
> "every time i look around"
> "every time i look around"
> "it's in my face"
> 
> wtf is that song talking about anyway???



He's trying to get you to buy a fake story from him.


----------



## thebhef

1stealthtasticisthebest, and also la, and apparently no balls, celiak: no wang at all, drakkar's a rapist, e ffs!, e rules, elucevanlestelle is sexy, f is for fun!, foudelapouiii, gayfish outing, happy in the pants, homosexual snack brigade, hot diggity daffodil, i <3 elucevanlestelle, i want elucevanlestelle, jj's special sauce, kipwingerschesthair, no mommy no!!!!, powered by cocaine!!!, stealthtastic is the best, thos becomes pufferfish, thos was here :scentmark:


----------



## thebhef




----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


>


----------



## thebhef




----------



## thebhef

This.


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


>



intense


----------



## thebhef




----------



## playstopause

Well well well.


----------



## Konfyouzd

playstopause said:


> Well well well.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


>



I'm gonna lick you


----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


> Well well well.


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


>



He's gonna lick you.


----------



## playstopause

Konfyouzd said:


>



You called? Was that you?


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm gonna lick you



i have absolutely no idea how i feel about that...



playstopause said:


> You called? Was that you?



indeed


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> i have absolutely no idea how i feel about that...
> 
> 
> 
> indeed



I think it arouses you in a sexual manner.


----------



## playstopause

Konfyouzd said:


> indeed



I just knew it.


----------



## playstopause

Z!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zepp88 said:


> I think it arouses you in a sexual manner.



i think the thought of me being licked by another man might, in fact, arouse YOU in a sexual manner. wrap your head around that.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> i think the thought of me being licked by another man might, in fact, arouse YOU in a sexual manner. wrap your head around that.



Well after all that..I already came. Goodnight *snore*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

This thread is just full of shit


----------



## playstopause

Stealthtastic said:


> This thread is just full of shit



LOL.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Stealthtastic said:


> This thread is just full of shit



you, my friend, are the shit of which shit is full... 

and on that note i think i might need to go to bed. i almost confused myself with that one.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> LOL.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

This thread goes from one extreme to the other and everywhere in between. Definately one of the best threads in the history of SS.Org.

And speaking of one of the more hilarious threads. A blast from the past:


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ yea i like that i can come in here and just write whatever random bullshit comes to mind.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeee!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Someone told me that Waldo from Family Matters is gay as hell now. Come to think of it, even as a kid I noticed he had a major "dick lisp" on the show


----------



## PlagueX1

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Someone told me that Waldo from Family Matters is gay as hell now. Come to think of it, even as a kid I noticed he had a major "dick lisp" on the show


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Someone told me that Waldo from Family Matters is gay as hell now. Come to think of it, even as a kid I noticed he had a major "dick lisp" on the show



interesting analysis. so straight men are the only people on the planet with absolutely no gaydar...


----------



## PlagueX1

In other news 







that pics hot.


----------



## Konfyouzd

PlagueX1 said:


> In other news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that pics hot.



yea if i ever meet DDDorian i'm gonna shake his hand for that one. he definitely knows what i need in my life... i hope that chick is on this forum somewhere. the only thing that would make her sexier is if she were shreddin' an ERG.



Konfyouzd said:


> yea if i ever meet DDDorian i'm gonna shake his hand for that one. he definitely knows what i need in my life... i hope that chick is on this forum somewhere. the only thing that would make her sexier is if she were shreddin' an ERG.



little do you know... that's precisely what she's doing...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> interesting analysis. so straight men are the only people on the planet with absolutely no gaydar...



I guess not. I've always said straight men are rather stupid


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I guess not. I've always said straight men are rather stupid



i wouldn't go that far. i'm just usually completely oblivious to everyone else's sexuality unless of course they're one of those gay guys that feels the need to overdue the whole femininity thing. just cuz you like guys doesn't mean you have to be a woman. do what you do. 

but it seems that women and (obviously) other gay men can spot a gay guy from a mile away regardless.

then again i can spot a pothead from a mile away too. whether they're the shaggy from scooby doo kinda pothead or a suit-n-tie guy that just happens to like to burn the ganja. perhaps it just comes w/ the territory.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> i wouldn't go that far. i'm just usually completely oblivious to everyone else's sexuality unless of course they're one of those gay guys that feels the need to overdue the whole femininity thing. just cuz you like guys doesn't mean you have to be a woman. do what you do.
> 
> but it seems that women and (obviously) other gay men can spot a gay guy from a mile away regardless.
> 
> then again i can spot a pothead from a mile away too. whether they're the shaggy from scooby doo kinda pothead or a suit-n-tie guy that just happens to like to burn the ganja. perhaps it just comes w/ the territory.



No..straight men are. It's not a bad stupid. It's like a baby or puppy..they can't help that they don't know anything.


----------



## PlagueX1

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> No..straight men are. It's not a bad stupid. It's like a baby or puppy..they can't help that they don't know anything.


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> No..straight men are. It's not a bad stupid. It's like a baby or puppy..they can't help that they don't know anything.



damn... 

in a nutshell... i suck. hahahahah

EDIT: don't get any ideas...   (such a suggestive comment)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> damn...
> 
> in a nutshell... i suck. hahahahah
> 
> EDIT: don't get any ideas...



mmmhmmm....You ain't say that last night...when you was all up in this good stuff talkin' bout "Ooh baby I love you...I need you"

That's aight..broke dick muthafucka I ain't want to talk to yo punk ass anyways.

Bet you wouldn't be actin' brand new if I was some ol' WHITE BITCH!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

wow... you sound like the last black chick i dated.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mission accomplished?


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Brian Pumper...fuck yes...till the goddamn wheels came off..ya dig?


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Brian Pumper...fuck yes...till the goddamn wheels came off..ya dig?



?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> ?



Google him. I can't post a pic of him here.


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Google him. I can't post a pic of him here.



.... porn star?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> .... porn star?



Yes. Such talent..wasted on women. Ah well. Can't win them all


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yes. Such talent..wasted on women. Ah well. Can't win them all





i'm sure there are plenty of gay men with the same talent. just puttin' it somewhere else... 

EDIT: don't hate on women... i have a soft spot for em.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> i'm sure there are plenty of gay men with the same talent. just puttin' it somewhere else...
> 
> EDIT: don't hate on women... i have a soft spot for em.



Too bad they can't say the same for you...





FACE!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

go to chat guys

Mibbit IRC client widget


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Don't you give me orders. I'll be whatever I wanna do


----------



## Konfyouzd

i feel like clicking that link might be bad...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I feel like chicken tonight...if popeyes has some


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

no you idiot, go to OT then go to that thread thats stickied



Mibbit IRC client widget


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

DON'T DO IT..IT'S A TARP!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

or not i just left chat lol


----------



## Konfyouzd

wtf is a tarp?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

It's like one of those things you get in and it's all like "Oh noo..I'm in a tarp! Oh no! I know!"


----------



## Konfyouzd

ahh... that creeps me out and i still don't understand it... 

i feel like that's being an american in a nutshell... haha


----------



## MFB

TARPS GALORE


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## MFB

ITS A TRAP!


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## RedMorfine

Animals as Leaders album is prodding buttock


----------



## Harry

jgfjhgjghjghjghjgh
Join Date: Sep 2007
Location: The Hague, The Netherlands
Posts: 66 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/tags/elucevanlestelle+is+sexy.htmlhttp://www.sevenstring.org/forum/tags/celiak&#37;3A+no+wang+at+all.html


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## RedMorfine

Blucher!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

someone give me their midi controller...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

meow


----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd

GUANTANAMERA!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

chaosxcomplex said:


> someone give Groff their midi controller...


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And speaking of one of the more hilarious threads. A blast from the past:



I  that amp.

With the right tubes, it slays.


----------



## Randy

*Randy's Sing-along Part 1:





I'm Jake the Peg, diddle-iddle-iddle-um
With my extra leg, diddle-iddle-iddle-um
Wherever I go through rain and snow
The people always let me know
There's Jake the peg, diddle-iddle-iddle-um
With his extra leg, diddle-iddle-iddle

The day that I born (oh boy) my father nearly died
He couldn't get my nappies on, how matter how he tried
'Cos I was born with an extra leg, and since that day begun
I had to learn to stand on my own three feet
Believe me that's no fun

[Chorus]

I had a dreadful childhood really, I s'pose I shouldn't moan
Each time they had a three legged race, I won it on me own
And also I got popular, when came the time for cricket
They used to roll my trousers up
And use me for the wicket

[Chorus]

I was a dreadful scholar, I found all the lessons hard
The only thing I knew for sure, was three feet make a yard
To count to ten I used me fingers, if I needed more
By getting my shoes and socks off
I could count to twenty four

I'm Jake the [stops to count]

...to twenty five

I'm Jake the peg, diddle-iddle-iddle-um
With my extra leg, diddle-iddle-iddle-um
Whatever I did they said was false
They said "quick march" I did the quick waltz
Then they shouted at me "put your best foot forward" - but which foot?
I said "it's very fine for you, you only got a choice of two"
But me, I'm Jake the Peg, diddle-iddle-iddle-um
With the extra leg... diddle-iddle-iddle-um

Click to expand...

*


----------



## arktan

i like cowboyhats and picklodka.


----------



## 74n4LL0

Randy said:


>




OMG he got 3 legs


----------



## arktan




----------



## 74n4LL0

arktan said:


> i like cowboyhats and picklodka.



I like picklodka too...


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Someone told me that Waldo from Family Matters is gay as hell now. Come to think of it, even as a kid I noticed he had a major "dick lisp" on the show





Konfyouzd said:


> interesting analysis. so straight men are the only people on the planet with absolutely no gaydar...





DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I guess not. I've always said straight men are rather stupid



How could anyone NOT tell. Srsly.

I'm straight as an arrow and I have a pretty good gaydar. (From some of the conversations i've had with people, you'd probably question that. But I really am straight. )


----------



## Randy

arktan said:


>



*LENINGRAD COWBOYS!*


----------



## Konfyouzd

Groff said:


> How could anyone NOT tell. Srsly.
> 
> I'm straight as an arrow and I have a pretty good gaydar. (From some of the conversations i've had with people, you'd probably question that. But I really am straight. )



there are plenty of guys that when i meet them i'd have no idea they were gay unless they mention their bf or i happen to catch them blatantly checking out a guy. 

my uncle is gay. i had no clue. until i met his "friend" who was quite flamboyant. at which point it completely became clear why he never had a gf.


----------



## Randy

*Randy's Sing-along Part 2:*







> My daddy left home when I was three
> And he didn't leave much to ma and me
> Just this old guitar and an empty bottle of booze.
> Now, I don't blame him cause he run and hid
> But the meanest thing that he ever did
> Was before he left, he went and named me "Sue."
> 
> Well, he must o' thought that is quite a joke
> And it got a lot of laughs from a' lots of folk,
> It seems I had to fight my whole life through.
> Some gal would giggle and I'd get red
> And some guy'd laugh and I'd bust his head,
> I tell ya, life ain't easy for a boy named "Sue."
> 
> Well, I grew up quick and I grew up mean,
> My fist got hard and my wits got keen,
> I'd roam from town to town to hide my shame.
> But I made a vow to the moon and stars
> That I'd search the honky-tonks and bars
> And kill that man who gave me that awful name.
> 
> Well, it was Gatlinburg in mid-July
> And I just hit town and my throat was dry,
> I thought I'd stop and have myself a brew.
> At an old saloon on a street of mud,
> There at a table, dealing stud,
> Sat the dirty, mangy dog that named me "Sue."
> 
> Well, I knew that snake was my own sweet dad
> From a worn-out picture that my mother'd had,
> And I knew that scar on his cheek and his evil eye.
> He was big and bent and gray and old,
> And I looked at him and my blood ran cold
> And I said: "My name is 'Sue!' How do you do!
> Now your gonna die!!"
> 
> Well, I hit him hard right between the eyes
> And he went down, but to my surprise,
> He come up with a knife and cut off a piece of my ear.
> But I busted a chair right across his teeth
> And we crashed through the wall and into the street
> Kicking and a' gouging in the mud and the blood and the beer.
> 
> I tell ya, I've fought tougher men
> But I really can't remember when,
> He kicked like a mule and he bit like a crocodile.
> I heard him laugh and then I heard him cuss,
> He went for his gun and I pulled mine first,
> He stood there lookin' at me and I saw him smile.
> 
> And he said: "Son, this world is rough
> And if a man's gonna make it, he's gotta be tough
> And I knew I wouldn't be there to help ya along.
> So I give ya that name and I said goodbye
> I knew you'd have to get tough or die
> And it's the name that helped to make you strong."
> 
> He said: "Now you just fought one hell of a fight
> And I know you hate me, and you got the right
> To kill me now, and I wouldn't blame you if you do.
> But ya ought to thank me, before I die,
> For the gravel in ya guts and the spit in ya eye
> Cause I'm the son-of-a-bitch that named you "Sue.'"
> 
> I got all choked up and I threw down my gun
> And I called him my pa, and he called me his son,
> And I came away with a different point of view.
> And I think about him, now and then,
> Every time I try and every time I win,
> And if I ever have a son, I think I'm gonna name him
> Bill or George! Anything but Sue! I still hate that name!


----------



## playstopause

Too much gay talk around here.


----------



## Konfyouzd

playstopause said:


> Too much gay talk around here.



sounds like a man who's uncomfortable with his sexuality. 

it's ok. i won't judge you. i haven't judged the openly gay members. 

(i kid i kid... unless you really are. in which case i apologize for teasing.)


----------



## hufschmid

Maria

Un, dos, tres

Un pasito pa'delante, Maria

Un, dos, tres

Un pasito pa' atras

Un, dos, tres

Un, dos, tres

She's the one that always turns me on

A sexy angel fallen from heaven

She's the one that always drives me wild

In her arms I'm trapped forever

Asi es Maria

Blanca como el dia

Pero es veneno si te quieres enamorar

Asi es Maria

Tan caliente y fria

Que si te la bebes seguro te va a matar

Un, dos, tres

Un pasito pa' lante, Maria

Un, dos, tres

Un pasito pa'atras

Aunque me muera ahora, Maria

Maria, quiro que seas mia

Maria is an angel in disguise

We find love with her devotion

Search for a special place to hide

As she conquers all my emotions

Asi es Maria

Blanca como el dia

Pero es veneno si te quieres enamorar

Asi es Maria

Tan caliente y fria

Que si te la bebes seguro te va a matar

Un, dos, tres

Un pasito pa'lante, Maria

Un, dos, tres

Un pasito pa' atras

Aunque me muera ahora, Maria

Maria, I wanna make you mine


----------



## Konfyouzd

ah...


----------



## playstopause

Konfyouzd said:


> sounds like a man who's uncomfortable with his sexuality.
> 
> it's ok. i won't judge you. i haven't judged the openly gay members.
> 
> (i kid i kid... unless you really are. in which case i apologize for teasing.)



Nah, it's ok. I'm a grown up and i'm perfectly ok with my sexuality.


----------



## Randy

*Randy's Sing-along Part 3:*





> Well, I guess it was back in &#8217;63
> When eatin&#8217; my cookin&#8217; got the better of me,
> So I asked this little girl I was goin&#8217; with to be my wife.
> Well, she said she would, so I said &#8220;I do&#8221;.
> But I&#8217;da said I wouldn&#8217;t if I&#8217;da just knew
> How sayin&#8217; &#8220;I do&#8221; was gonna screw up all of my life!
> Well, the first few years weren&#8217;t all that bad &#8211;
> I&#8217;ll never forget the good times we had
> &#8216;Cause I&#8217;m reminded every month when I send her the child support.
> Well, it wasn&#8217;t too long till the lust all died,
> And I&#8217;ll admit I wasn&#8217;t too surprised
> The day I come home and found my suitcase sittin&#8217; out on the porch.
> Well, I tried to get in &#8211; she changed the locks!
> Then I found this note taped on the mailbox
> That said, &#8220;Goodbye, turkey! My attorney will be in touch!&#8221; Mm-hmm&#8230;
> So I decided right then and there
> I&#8217;s gonna do what&#8217;s right &#8211; give her her fair share.
> But brother &#8211; I didn&#8217;t know her share&#8217;s gon&#8217; be THAT much!
> She got the gold mine! She got the gold mine!
> I got the shaft. I got the shaft.
> They split it right down the middle,
> And then they give her the better half.
> Well, it all sounds sorta funny,
> But it hurts too much to laugh.
> She got the gold mine - I got the sha-a-aft.
> 
> Now, listen &#8211; you ain&#8217;t heard nothin&#8217; yet:
> Why, they give her the color television set,
> Then they give her the house, the kids, and both of the cars! See?
> Well, then they start talkin&#8217; &#8216;bout child support,
> Alimony, and the cost of the court &#8211;
> Didn&#8217;t take me long to figure out how far in the toilet I was!
> I&#8217;m tellin&#8217; ya, they have made a mistake
> &#8216;Cause it adds up to more than this cowboy makes!
> Besides; everything I ever had worth takin&#8217;, they&#8217;ve already took!
> While she&#8217;s livin&#8217; like a queen on alimony,
> I&#8217;m workin&#8217; two shifts eatin&#8217; baloney,
> Askin&#8217; myself, &#8220;Why didn&#8217;t you just learn how to cook?!?!&#8221;
> They give her the gold mine! She got the gold mine!
> They give me the shaft. I got the shaft.
> They said they&#8217;re splittin&#8217; it all down the middle,
> But she got the better half.
> Well, it all sounds mighty funny,
> But it hurts too much to laugh.
> She got the gold mine - I got the sha-a-aft.
> 
> Well, she got the gold mine! She got the gold mine!
> I got the shaft. I got the shaft.
> They split it all down the middle,
> And then they give her the better half.
> Well, I guess it all sounds funny
> But it hurts too much to laugh.
> She got the gold mine - I got the sha-a-aft.
> (They ain&#8217;t kiddin&#8217; me &#8211; I got the shaft.)


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Konfyouzd

mm... i love me some tarja. the guitar solo is one epic piece of fail, though.


----------



## vehemence

yonas brothers are my favorite


----------



## Randy

*OH MY GOD! THE JONAS BROTHERS!*

[action= ]faints[/action]


----------



## Konfyouzd

fuck the jonas brothers. i hope they get shot. them and fallout boy.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> *OH MY GOD! THE JONAS BROTHERS!*
> 
> [action= ]faints[/action]


----------



## playstopause

Konfyouzd said:


> fuck the jonas brothers. i hope they get shot. them and fallout boy.



Not their drummer though.


----------



## Randy

hufschmid said:


> Hufschmid's Sing-along Part 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ils font rien qua nous faire des promesses
> Quils ne tiennent jamais
> La seule chose qui les intéresse
> Cest dpasser à la télé
> 
> Tout pomponnés
> Tout maquillés
> Ils viennent parler au journal
> Pendant que monte du fond des cafés
> Le son de la chorale
> 
> Ah si tu pouvais fermer ta gueule
> Ça nous ferait des vacances
> Ah si tu pouvais fermer ta gueule
> Ça ferait du bien à la France
> 
> Et puis ya tous ceux qui font des débats
> Dla philo à deux balles
> Ya cui qui est pour
> Et ya cui qui veut pas
> Et ça parle et ça parle
> 
> Tout pomponnés
> Tout maquillés
> Ils viennent vendre leur salade
> Pendant que monte du fond des cafés
> La grande sérénade
> 
> Ah si tu pouvais fermer ta gueule
> Ça nous ferait des vacances
> Ah si tu pouvais fermer ta gueule
> Ça ferait du bien à la France
> 
> Et puis ya moi quen fait partie aussi
> Faut toujours que jla ramène
> Comme si on disait pas assez de conneries
> Faut que jy rajoute les miennes
> 
> Tout pomponnés
> Tout maquillés
> Jvous promets
> Jvous en voudrais pas
> Vous avez le droit du fond du café
> De chanter aussi pour moi :
> 
> Ah si tu pouvais fermer ta gueule
> Ça nous ferait des vacances
> Ah si tu pouvais fermer ta gueule
> Ça ferait du bien à la France
> 
> Ah si tu pouvais fermer ta gueule
> Ça nous ferait des vacances
> Ah si tu pouvais fermer ta gueule
> Ça ferait du bien à la France
> 
> Cette chanson je lai faite pour vous
> Les français, les françaises
> Allons enfants, ça sra notre hymne à nous
> Notre marseillaise
> A la maison, à ton bureau
> Quand ten auras marre découter
> Le casse-bonbon qui parle trop
> Tu pourras lui chanter :
> 
> Ah si tu pouvais fermer ta gueule
> Ça nous ferait des vacances
> Ah si tu pouvais fermer ta gueule
> Ça ferait du bien à la France
> 
> Ah si tu pouvais fermer ta gueule
> Ça nous ferait des vacances
> Ah si tu pouvais fermer ta gueule
> Ça ferait du bien à la France
Click to expand...



Fix'd


----------



## Konfyouzd

playstopause said:


> Not their drummer though.



ok. he shall be spared. but only because you asked nicely.


----------



## hufschmid

Micheline Calmy-Rey


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> Too much gay talk around here.



Here. Have a smoking hot french girl.


----------



## Groff

Wet hair is so sexy looking


----------



## Groff

Yes.

(No nudity, just sexy dancing)


----------



## hufschmid

this is the one which made her famous, but now she is ugly and nobody talks about her anymore


----------



## Groff

That outfit = OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## hufschmid

I would be more about discovering what under it....


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> Yes.



Yes!


----------



## Konfyouzd

can you dig it?


----------



## Groff

Alizee is one of the few female performers that can dress sexy, but not look whorish.


----------



## hufschmid

Konfyouzd said:


> can you dig it?


----------



## playstopause

Konfyouzd said:


> can you dig it?



Man, that's some spooky shit.


----------



## Groff

OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## ZeroSignal

Groff said:


> Alizee is one of the few female performers that can dress sexy, but not look whorish.



Er... Are we looking at the same videos?


----------



## Randy

HEY! Wanna hear something shitty? Yeah, I know you do...


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## hufschmid

death metal accordeon


----------



## Groff

ZeroSignal said:


> Er... Are we looking at the same videos?



Yes, the outfits are extremely sexy, but to me, it doesn't scream SKANK! like say Britany Spears does.


----------



## Groff

hufschmid said:


> death metal accordeon




Now that's some serious skillzzzzz


----------



## Konfyouzd

Angela is amazing... Although the fact that she can do that with her voice does kind of bother me... But only a little bit.


----------



## Randy

*NOBODY* insults my blessed Arch Enemy.


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiii!!!!


----------



## Randy

The mix on this DVD was un-friggin'-real:


----------



## hufschmid

Randy said:


> *NOBODY* insults my blessed Arch Enemy.




I dont know how harsh this may sound to you....

But I dont see myself in bed with a girl who has that thype of vocals....


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

hufschmid said:


> I dont know how harsh this may sound to you....
> 
> But I dont see myself in bed with a girl who has that thype of vocals....


 
Hufschmid isn't man enough with full grown woman.


----------



## Randy

Always loved the breakdown at 4:03


----------



## hufschmid

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Hufschmid isn't man enough with full grown woman.





i'm not a man indeed when it comes up to this 


possible NGD lol http://lantifadas.midiblogs.com/media/02/01/c7984344f9a65c5cc3a472e91deaf705.jpg


----------



## Konfyouzd

i posted a pic of angela and everyone was talkin shit... now all of a sudden you bitches love her. fuck you guys... 

i'm pretty sure her voice doesn't sound like that all the time...


----------



## Randy

Also, Hufschmid obviously has an affinity for French women.


----------



## hufschmid

Randy said:


> Also, Hufschmid obviously has an affinity for French women.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

hufschmid said:


> i'm not a man indeed when it comes up to this


 




Konfyouzd said:


> i posted a pic of angela and everyone was talkin shit... now all of a sudden you bitches love her. fuck you guys...
> 
> i'm pretty sure her voice doesn't sound like that all the time...


 
Konfyouzd, I support all the woman you like. It's just these guys arent "guys" yet. There probably a bunch of 15 year old kids..


----------



## Randy




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy

Jamie cat FTW!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy

Proctologist kitty FTW!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy

Morgan Fairchild kitty FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> And also, La.



And also, lllllllllllllllllllll.

E.

E?


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> And also, lllllllllllllllllllll.
> 
> E.
> 
> E?



And also, llllllllllllllll.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> And also, llllllllllllllll.



And also, llll.

llllll


----------



## Randy

FF kitty FTW!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

o srsly, Randy?


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> o srsly, Randy?



:e:


----------



## g3rmanium

E?



Randy said:


> :e:





G.


----------



## Randy




----------



## playstopause

^

GE!


----------



## playstopause

OH HAI RANDY!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

^----^
(=-_-=)


meow


----------



## Konfyouzd

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> ^----^
> (=-_-=)
> 
> 
> meow


 
you stop that right meow


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Randy

Hi Frenchy!

Also...


----------



## Konfyouzd

suuuuuummmbitch!


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


>



They stole that from me.


----------



## Randy

Konfyouzd said:


> suuuuuummmbitch!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Randy said:


>



E.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E!

E.


----------



## Randy

lllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

we!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## hufschmid

*R
E
V
E
R
S
E
D
H
E
A
D
S
T
O
C
K
S*


----------



## playstopause

> It took us 2 years to reach 100k, I don't think I have enough life left in me to go another 400k



D.


----------



## Randy

This thread is worthless without more countdowns, and Wham! videos.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR




----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause

This one is for Randy.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## RenegadeDave

Combo breaker?

YTMND - Obama Makes it Rain


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> This one is for Randy.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Fermented Offal Discharge


----------



## Randy

Favorite Necrophagist song:


----------



## Konfyouzd

RenegadeDave said:


> Combo breaker?
> 
> YTMND - Obama Makes it Rain




you said it wrong. it's c-c-c-c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker!!!!

Killer Instinct ftw 

wow... i just realized something from like 2 days ago. drakkar was talking about tarps... i just realized he meant to say trap and just didn't tell me... 

wow i'm dumb...


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Mattmc74

Vanilla Ice?


----------



## Groff

Mattmc74 said:


> Vanilla Ice?



He's actually a really cool dude if you ever get to meet him in person.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

23


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


> He's actually a really cool dude if you ever get to meet him in person.



He's not all ghetto-whiteboy-wannabe-bitch-twat?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Of course not


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

He can't afford to be..punk bitch. Yes..I hate Vanilla Ice. Do you know he tried to do the "metal" thing and turn his hit song into a metal song? I don't know if that thing about Suge Knight dangling him off a balcony is true..but I wish the fat bastard would have let him fall


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Favorite Necrophagist song:




Crazy drumming right there.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Crazy drumming right there.



For sure.


----------



## playstopause

Alright, let's go for the 3000.

(HELLO FORUM SPY!!! )


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## PlagueX1

no


----------



## playstopause

PlagueX1 said:


> no



Yes.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Yes.



For sure.


----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


> For sure.



Clones, long story, kinda boring.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I like multiscale guitars.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Biggitybump stickump eh eh ewe ewe ewe


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Chuckles, no one here is using the new and improved chat room.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Why bother when you get all the stimulating conversation you could ever want from this very thread?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Its only me and S7eve now, and Steve is kind of boring, lol...


----------



## thebhef

Stimulation.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

thebhef said:


> Stimulation.



Please stop touching me


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Stimulate, we need more people on that new chat room.
S7eve just left.


----------



## thebhef

Chat is a dead media, just like smoke signals.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

WhAT?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

WHo?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

When?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Where?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Why!?


----------



## thebhef

everyone, all things, forever, everywhere, because snow.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Say what!?


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> He's not all ghetto-whiteboy-wannabe-bitch-twat?



No, he's pretty down to earth actually.


----------



## thebhef

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Say what!?



what!?


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> He can't afford to be..punk bitch. Yes..I hate Vanilla Ice. Do you know he tried to do the "metal" thing and turn his hit song into a metal song? I don't know if that thing about Suge Knight dangling him off a balcony is true..but I wish the fat bastard would have let him fall



You know, the whole point of that album was for people to not like it. He definitely won that one 

There's one song off that album I actually enjoyed.
His "Bi-polar" project was pretty good IMO


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

thebhef said:


> what!?


 
You said something, what was it?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

You know what? The verses in that song are actually kinda catchy.


----------



## Groff

The verses are pretty much the only thing that doesn't sound uber 90s


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

yeah, I'll be awake with that song now.


----------



## thebhef

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> You said something, what was it?



I say a lot of things. What were we talking about?


----------



## Groff

If this song came out tomorrow, I think it would still be a hit.


----------



## thebhef

I'm legit enough to quit.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

thebhef said:


> I say a lot of things. What were we talking about?


 
It was something about cheerleaders in HD. Going at 1000fps.


----------



## Groff

I think the Baha Men were the last group to have a "Miami Bass" style song become a hit.

We're long over due for a song like this.


----------



## thebhef

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> It was something about cheerleaders in HD. Going at 1000fps.



Oh, you should probably ask in that thread. I can't in good conscience cross-contaminate these sacred threads.


----------



## Groff

EDIT:

Wow, didn't realized that was uncensored


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Groff is posting horrible videos, ban him for a week!


----------



## thebhef




----------



## Groff

I figured youtube would have nuked it


----------



## Groff




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I love Stevie Nicks..and you should too.


----------



## Groff




----------



## thebhef




----------



## Groff




----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

That shirt says something like rastamania, with two of their colours too. And now he has to munchies.


----------



## thebhef

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> That shirt says something like rastamania, with two of their colours too. And now he has to munchies.



Pastamania. The hulkster opened a resturant chain back in the day.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

thebhef said:


> Pastamania. The hulkster opened a resturant chain back in the day.


 
right....


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## thebhef

1stealthtasticisthebest, and also la, and apparently no balls, celiak: no wang at all, drakkar's a rapist, e ffs!, e rules, elucevanlestelle is sexy, f is for fun!, foudelapouiii, gayfish outing, happy in the pants, homosexual snack brigade, i <3 elucevanlestelle, i want elucevanlestelle, jj's special sauce, kipwingerschesthair, no mommy no!!!!, powered by cocaine!!!,* raperaperaperaperaperaper*, stealthtastic is the best, thos becomes pufferfish, thos was here :scentmark:


----------



## Groff




----------



## thebhef




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

This video = Awesome sauce


----------



## Groff

I will leave you now, with my favorite Korn song.


----------



## Groff

'night bitches!


----------



## Groff




----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


>




I'd rather be raped with a penis.


----------



## thebhef




----------



## 74n4LL0

'morning


----------



## thebhef

Good morning, glorious leader.


----------



## 74n4LL0

thebhef said:


> Good morning, glorious leader.



Morning...
I'm glad that someone recognize my leader status


----------



## Harry

tresgtre


----------



## 74n4LL0

Harry said:


> tresgtre


----------



## thebhef

I don't know about you folks, but I could lose my keys eating breakfast.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

thebhef said:


>



What the...fuck?


----------



## Konfyouzd

"don't be afraid, jasper!"


----------



## 74n4LL0

Marv Attaxx said:


> What the...fuck?



Hell I don't have sounds in here (at work)!


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ i bite my thumb at you.


----------



## 74n4LL0

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ i bite my thumb at you.



What have I done?
Why this grievance from you?


----------



## Konfyouzd

because you can't tell me the average airspeed of a swallow


----------



## Randy

You just might get your wish.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Randy said:


> You just might get your wish.





explain yourself...


----------



## Randy

[action=explains]himself[/action]


----------



## Konfyouzd

ahh... i see...


----------



## Randy

I figured you'd see it my way.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Konfyouzd said:


> because you can't tell me the average airspeed of a swallow



African or European Swallow?


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I'm so fucking bored 
I've been on vacation for almost 2 months now and I don't have enough hobbies to fill my freetime with...
ENTERTAIN ME!!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd

ShadyDavey said:


> African or European Swallow?



african i suppose



Randy said:


> I figured you'd see it my way.



indeed



Randy said:


>



i dunno how to feel about that. Save the Last Dance 1930s style?


----------



## ShadyDavey

style.org > Estimating the Airspeed Velocity of an Unladen Swallow


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ 

awesome. i'm reading that on my lunch break for sure.


----------



## ShadyDavey

From the Monty Python sketch, into reality. The world is still full of wonder at times


----------



## Konfyouzd

i need to watch that movie again.


----------



## playstopause

Well hello there!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Well hello there!!!



weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



"F" is for "fun"!


----------



## Konfyouzd

f is for fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## playstopause

^

Well it depends.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Well it depends.



It "deep-ends".


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## Konfyouzd

playstopause said:


> It "deep-ends".



insanity


----------



## playstopause

^

That's one way of seeing it, yes.


----------



## Konfyouzd

here is another


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Yo..I'm awake...and it's rape time. Everyone line up in an orderly fashion


----------



## playstopause

Agreed.


----------



## playstopause

* pouf * *








* psp disapears and goes for a nap...


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

9:24am post godd morning kids!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Godd morning to you too


----------



## Konfyouzd

muhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Groff

Johann is the lord and master.

There is no debating this.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

The new Chimaira is fucking awesome!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

And also, llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Groff

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Groff

yyyyyyyyyep


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm still playing guitar...I can't stop. The tones dude..the tones! I wanna take my amp to the guitar store to try new cabs


----------



## Konfyouzd

i love taking my gear to guitar shops and fuckin' with all their stuff. the only problem is... they hound be all the time trying to sell me the most expensive products in the store as opposed to trying to figure out what it is i actually need. kinda lame. 

"hey you got chops, man. buy all this shit..."


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I like taking my guitar just because I get to see people out of the corner of my eye, standing around waiting for me to put the guitar down so they can use it..before I tell them it's mine and to fuck off

I want to go compare my DTX to a stock JSX at the store and see how it matches up


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ haha hell yea. i've had people ask me. where'd you get that one from? i didn't see it on the wall.

"well sir... judging by the fact that this has an OFR and that doesn't come stock on these... and it has a TRC with my name on it i'd have to say i brought this with me..."


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ haha hell yea. i've had people ask me. where'd you get that one from? i didn't see it on the wall.
> 
> "well sir... judging by the fact that this has an OFR and that doesn't come stock on these... and it has a TRC with my name on it i'd have to say i brought this with me..."



Yeah..that's annoying "A-hyulk! I likes that geetar! It's crazy lookin!"

Yes Jethro..that's why I bought it...now go away..the banjos are on the other side


Which reminds me..DRACO BOMB!!!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Konfyouzd said:


> i love taking my gear to guitar shops and fuckin' with all their stuff. the only problem is... they hound be all the time trying to sell me the most expensive products in the store as opposed to trying to figure out what it is i actually need. kinda lame.
> 
> "hey you got chops, man. buy all this shit..."


 
My dad is in the same thing at our local long and mcquade. He asks for a marshall sound. The guy tells him to buy a marshal half stack. 
Basically
"We want your money sir, buy our biggest amp and you will get your sound!"


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah..that's annoying "A-hyulk! I likes that geetar! It's crazy lookin!"
> 
> Yes Jethro..that's why I bought it...now go away..the banjos are on the other side
> 
> 
> Which reminds me..DRACO BOMB!!!



i've actually managed to sell guitars when im in guitar center and i don't even work there because i have one of the models on the wall that i've modified and i let them play my guitar and suddenly they decide to get one. little do they know... the one they're buying will NOT play the same.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Kinda like my amp. I went to the store with it one time to check out cabs and other amps, and it got people interested in the JSX...little did they know mine was a DTX and they'd never get the same sound out of a stock amp. I can't wait to go back now


----------



## Konfyouzd

precisely. i don't know if you've seen my swirled 7620 but i can't wait to take that bitch to a shop and fuck around with some of their tube amps. i still need to do some work on it first though...


----------



## PlagueX1

im off to the dentist and probably going to have to get a fucking mouth guard. -.-


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

PlagueX1 said:


> im off to the dentist and probably going to have to get a fucking mouth guard. -.-



Hahahahah!!! I don't understand!!!


----------



## PlagueX1

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Hahahahah!!! I don't understand!!!



I grind my teeth at night lol apparently


----------



## Konfyouzd

PlagueX1 said:


> im off to the dentist and probably going to have to get a fucking mouth guard. -.-



that's really funny considering your avatar.


----------



## thebhef

Just stop taking the grinder to bed with you.


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> Just stop taking the grinder to bed with you.



the voice of reason


----------



## thebhef




----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


>








and goddammit... i want some dim sum...


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> and goddammit... i want some dim sum...



No you can't has cheeseburger.


----------



## Konfyouzd

dim sum > cheeseburgers


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> dim sum > cheeseburgers



Don't change the subject!


----------



## thebhef




----------



## thebhef




----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

LOL STFU


----------



## thebhef

This is the 24 post thread.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

This is a 24 pound thread


----------



## Konfyouzd

heavy thread.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Heavy as a really heavy thing


----------



## Konfyouzd

light as a rock... some might say


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> light as a rock... some might say



Shut up.....get back in the car and wait until we tell you to speak


----------



## Konfyouzd

ok sorry


----------



## Randy

5 Second Films - Mr. Mayor!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


>




ghey



Groff said:


> You know what? The verses in that song are actually kinda catchy.



ghey


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

g3rmanium said:


> ghey
> 
> 
> 
> ghey



You call?


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You calllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



THat was too easy. 

llllll


----------



## Randy

Gheymbouy


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

llllllll

llll

llllllllllll

llllllllllllllllllll

lllllllllll

llllllllll


----------



## PlagueX1

Welp, i got a fucking mouth guard being made, screw my life.


----------



## Konfyouzd

well look at those teeth...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!

llll


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Teh suxorZ!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

You guys on this every hour of the day!?


----------



## Konfyouzd

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> You guys on this every hour of the day!?



i might be...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm eternal!!!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

You guys want to be a mod or something..


----------



## playstopause

^

I don't think this is the way.


----------



## thebhef

Homeboy, a modern African American slang term which means, "my good chum". It was derived from 'hombre," a word in their native language, Spanish.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> I don't think this is the way.



Pretty much yeah.


----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> I don't think this is the way.



Why do you say that, plays to pause?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> You guys want to be a mod or something..



Yes...I shall be a mod and rule this forum with an iron di......fist...fist is what I was trying to say.....FIST


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Pretty much yeah.



foudelapouiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

thebhef said:


> Why do you say that, plays to pause?



Nobody is going to become a mod by posting random shit in this thread.


----------



## thebhef

Punnett Squares!


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yes...I shall be a mod and rule this forum with an iron di......fist...fist is what I was trying to say.....FIST



you're into fisting, eh?


----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


> Nobody is going to become a mod by posting random shit in this thread.



Oh. Well that makes sense.


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> you're into fisting, eh?



Everyone loves fisting just as much as they love talking about fisting.


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> Homeboy, a modern African American slang term which means, "my good chum". It was derived from 'hombre," a word in their native language, Spanish.



i had no idea. who comes up with this stuff? because as far as i know black people just talk and when something sounds cool they just start to use it. i don't know if there's any deep thought behind a lot of our slang terms. some maybe... but a lot of them i think are just mistakes that ended up being cool. kind of like that ridiculous pimp walk. someone tripped, played it off and BOOYAH... a star is born...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> you're into fisting, eh?



Not as much. I got my hand stuck in this guy one time and I had to go to church that way. The pastor gave me his number afterwards


----------



## thebhef

I don't know, that was just some bullshit I thought of saying when I woke up from my nap. I seriously doubt the validity of the claim.


----------



## thebhef

What I like is listing.


----------



## thebhef

listing things,


----------



## Konfyouzd

haha


----------



## thebhef

non things


----------



## thebhef

people


----------



## thebhef

pirates


----------



## thebhef

houses


----------



## thebhef

copies of diablo II


----------



## thebhef

slops


----------



## thebhef

bung


----------



## thebhef

Someone want to trade all my gear for all their gear, not including guitars?


----------



## playstopause

thebhef said:


> bung



FTW!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> FTW!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Black people be all like this






And white people be all like this


----------



## thebhef

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Black people be all like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And white people be all like this



It's so true!


----------



## playstopause

^

Dance fail.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Dance fail.



Shit happens.


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## thebhef

WHITE PEOPLE........ GO LIKE THIS!

BLACK PEOPLE......... GO LIKE THIS!


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


>


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> WHITE PEOPLE........ GO LIKE THIS!
> 
> BLACK PEOPLE......... GO LIKE THIS!



when white people's lights go out they panic... when black people's lights go out they PLAN IT


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> when white people's lights go out they panic... when black people's lights go out they PLAN IT



Dude, I HATE your avatar. I can't even explain why. 




Never change it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> when white people's lights go out they panic... when black people's lights go out they PLAN IT



Revolution


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## playstopause

^


Well said, IMHO.


----------



## playstopause

B!


----------



## thebhef

Well said. I'm ho.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> B!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



B!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll


----------



## playstopause

Alright, later dudes and dudettes!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

ljkl


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Alright, later dudes and dudettes!



 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Yes, well said imo. Just my two cents.


----------



## thebhef

This was a quality thread, breaking down the walls which have seperated us all for so long. Now It's all llllllllllllllllll, and E! and birds. WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Polly want a goddamn cracker?!?!


----------



## 74n4LL0

night ladies and gentlemens...
Tomorrow I'll be in norway


----------



## Konfyouzd

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Yes, well said imo. Just my two cents.



here sir... have a third cent. as you know three IS the magic number.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Threesomes are fun


----------



## thebhef

74n4LL0 said:


> night ladies and gentlemens...
> Tomorrow I'll be in norway



Arr hairr grorious reader! The invasion is going swimmingry!


----------



## thebhef

Oh, my third eye!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Konfyouzd said:


> here sir... have a third cent. as you know three IS the magic number.


 
Why thank you sir, I on the contrary, don't need your petty money. I have my third lucky cent right here.
Just my three cents.
A.J.


----------



## thebhef




----------



## Konfyouzd

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Why thank you sir, I on the contrary, don't need your petty money. I have my third lucky cent right here.
> Just my three cents.
> A.J.



i see... well then i shall use this penny toward a double cheeseburger stat... since i've already been frowned upon for my love of dim sum. plus dim sum costs more than a double cheeseburger... goddamn america... i need to find a place with dim sum on the dollar menu.


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> i see... well then i shall use this penny toward a double cheeseburger stat... since i've already been frowned upon for my love of dim sum. plus dim sum costs more than a double cheeseburger... goddamn america... i need to find a place with dim sum on the dollar menu.



Dim Sum bell.


----------



## thebhef

The hotel for dogs also does.


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> Dim Sum bell.



why didn't i think of that?


----------



## PlagueX1

mamma says life is like a box of chocolates ya never know what yer gonna get


----------



## thebhef

touch heart bell.


----------



## thebhef

PlagueX1 said:


> mamma says life is like a box of chocolates ya never know what yer gonna get



Mamma's a fool and an invalid.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Does anyone else smell that?


----------



## thebhef

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Does anyone else smell that?



Why no! Smell what?


----------



## PlagueX1

i smell ass


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> Mamma's a fool and an invalid.



you don't know my mama, son!


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## thebhef

PlagueX1 said:


> i smell ass



It is pitch black and you smell ass. You are likely to be eaten by a grue.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I smell strawberry body cream.
Just my three cents.
A.J.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I smell pussy


----------



## leandroab

HOLY FUCK! SPASTIC INK!!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

haven't smelled pussy in quite some time...


----------



## leandroab

HOLY FUCK! HUGE SHRED!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Yeah, I taste it too.


----------



## leandroab

HOLY FUCK!! 300 bpm!!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> haven't smelled pussy in quite some time...



I feel sorry for you.......well...not really...but still


----------



## leandroab

HOLY FUCK!!! !!!KCUF YLOH


----------



## thebhef




----------



## leandroab

kjshasiudas


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllll

E.


----------



## leandroab

only round 2?

wtf


lol

HELL YES!!! I`VE WON THE AUCTION!!! FUCKING SMART PARTS ION FTW!!!!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I'm ready for that guy. Black men dont scare me!


----------



## thebhef

2:20 Is relevant...


----------



## leandroab

YOOYHUUWOOOO!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I'm ready for that guy. Black men dont scare me!


----------



## leandroab

"I smell *cat*"


----------



## thebhef

leandroab said:


> "I smell *cat*"



I think it's coming from you.


----------



## leandroab

that guy is stoned out of his mind, eyeballs and other extremeties


----------



## Konfyouzd

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I'm ready for that guy. Black men dont scare me!



black men don't scare me either.


----------



## leandroab

FACK!!!!111elevn IT`S THE C...


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> black men don't scare me either.



Black men don't scare me either....come to think of it..they do just the opposite


----------



## leandroab

i want a 8 string guitar pronto


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

Drakkar is the only black man who scares me.


----------



## leandroab

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Black men don't scare me either....come to think of it..they do just the opposite





????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Zepp88

Also, holy shit I'm tired.

Just got done prepping 818 pieces of equipment for shipment...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Black men don't scare me either....come to think of it..they do just the opposite


 
There all asking for it when they give me the dirty looks. 
Rectifier Time!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zepp88 said:


> Drakkar is the only black man who scares me.



You just wait till I get a hold of you......


----------



## g3rmanium

leandroab said:


> i want a 8 strilllllllllll



llllllllllll? 

Hallo Mike.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> There all asking for it when they give me the dirty looks.
> Rectifier Time!



Damn right


----------



## Konfyouzd

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> There all asking for it when they give me the dirty looks.
> Rectifier Time!



asking for what? a lynching? bring it on biotch!!!!


----------



## leandroab

g3rmanium said:


> llllllllllll?
> 
> Hallo Mike.




|||||||||? IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII???

11111111111? !!!!!!!!!!!!??


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> asking for what? a lynching? bring it on biotch!!!!



A grinching.


----------



## Konfyouzd

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> There all asking for it when they give me the dirty looks.
> Erectifier Time!



fixed


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> asking for what? a lynching? bring it on biotch!!!!



I was thinking more along the lines of Booty Terrorism..but yeah


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> A grinching.



that's even worse!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## leandroab

tesseract = OMMFGTFSAFJFCIFO!!!!!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You just wait till I get a hold of you......


----------



## g3rmanium

So i geh ins Bett. Pfiat aich.

llll


----------



## leandroab

g3rmanium said:


> E.


.E


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

So there's this guy at my job I'm sort of chasing....which is funny because sometimes I want to punch the hell out of him, but he's cute in a "cuddly animal" way so it keeps me from caving his face in


----------



## leandroab

porra loca



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So there's this guy at my job I'm sort of chasing....which is funny because sometimes I want to punch the hell out of him, but he's cute in a "cuddly animal" way so it keeps me from caving his face in




?


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So there's this guy at my job I'm sort of chasing....which is funny because sometimes I want to punch the hell out of him, but he's cute in a "cuddly animal" way so it keeps me from caving his face in



do you chase straight men? or is this guy gay as well? the reason i ask is because i've been known to hit on lesbians and not give a damn.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> View attachment 10655


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So there's this guy at my job I'm sort of chasing....which is funny because sometimes I want to punch the hell out of him, but he's cute in a "cuddly animal" way so it keeps me from caving his face in


----------



## leandroab

blablabla im bored


----------



## Konfyouzd

q es una porra? mmmmmbien???


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> do you chase straight men? or is this guy gay as well? the reason i ask is because i've been known to hit on lesbians and not give a damn.



That's the funny thing. He's very much gay....very much. However he's only like 18 and is trying to play "straight" like many do at that age. He has a little girlfriend and everything. I know them when I see them and it's obvious to everyone what side he's on. Not to mention he grins like an idiot everytime I'm around him.


----------



## leandroab

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So there's this guy at my job I'm sort of chasing....which is funny because sometimes I want to punch the hell out of him, but he's cute in a "cuddly animal" way so it keeps me from caving his face in


----------



## g3rmanium

E"

lllllll

lllllllll

E$

R)


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's the funny thing. He's very much gay....very much. However he's only like 18 and is trying to play "straight" like many do at that age. He has a little girlfriend and everything. I know them when I see them and it's obvious to everyone what side he's on. Not to mention he grins like an idiot everytime I'm around him.



that's fuckin' awesome.

i get the same thing from cougars. they pretend they don't want it. every time i try to holla they're like "oh no... u're my son's age... blah blah blah."

"well is your son young and energetic? is your husband? EXACTLY... quit playin' games, woman..."


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> q es una porra? mmmmmbien???


porra possui vários sentidos. Pode ser uma gíria para sémen, um chingamento com varias aplicações que eu simplesmente nao vou falar...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Chasing straight men is a waste of time..I have better things to do. However it's funny. The unattractive ones think all gay men are after them..the hot ones seem completely oblivious


----------



## g3rmanium

R(



Konfyouzd said:


> that's fuckin' awesome.
> 
> i get the same thing from cougars. they pretend they don't want it. every time i try to holla they're like "oh no... u're my son's age... blah blah blah."
> 
> "well is your son young and energetic? is your husband? EXACTLY... quit playin' games, woman..."



yeah.

3300 GET!


----------



## leandroab

leandroab said:


>



lol that looks like a horde of gay ninjas!
ROLL AND ATTACK!


----------



## Konfyouzd

leandroab said:


> porra possui vários sentidos. Pode ser uma gíria para sémen, um chingamento com varias aplicações que eu simplesmente nao vou falar...



ooohhh... that wasn't spanish... 

even though i kind of understood your explanation. but i still dunno what you said...


----------



## leandroab

ALL IS KAPUT!!!!!!!1111one


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

How about talking about stuff.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> that's fuckin' awesome.
> 
> i get the same thing from cougars. they pretend they don't want it. every time i try to holla they're like "oh no... u're my son's age... blah blah blah."
> 
> "well is your son young and energetic? is your husband? EXACTLY... quit playin' games, woman..."



I told myself to leave him alone, but I couldn't help myself. There's flirting and whatnot and he's enjoying it. I think I need to kick it up a notch


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Chasing straight men is a waste of time..I have better things to do. However it's funny. The unattractive ones think all gay men are after them..the hot ones seem completely oblivious



i've seen quite a few people get turned. and it's usually the homophobes hahaha. which kind of makes you wonder. like that movie american beauty.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I told myself to leave him alone, but I couldn't help myself. There's flirting and whatnot and he's enjoying it. I think I need to kick it up a notch



i think so too. be a man. and go get your man.

... what?


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> ooohhh... that wasn't spanish...
> 
> even though i kind of understood your explanation. but i still dunno what you said...



it's portuguese 

porra is a cuss word... It literally means semen, cum blabla...

but it can be used with other meanings in prhases such as, for example 

- *drops sledgehammer over foot*

- FUUUUUUUUUUCKKKK!!!!!!!

Portuguese: 

- PORRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> i've seen quite a few people get turned. and it's usually the homophobes hahaha. which kind of makes you wonder. like that movie american beauty.



Trust me..it happens..a LOT. Do you know how many "straight" guys I've dealt with?

As a Baltimore queen once said "The ones with the biggest mouths have the biggest assholes"


----------



## leandroab

and "porra louca" means "crazy bitch"


----------



## Randy

leandroab said:


>






leandroab said:


>


----------



## leandroab

mmmamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaashuggah


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

LOL at Drakkar...
Are you really?


----------



## leandroab

I like pussssssssai


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> LOL at Drakkar...
> Are you really?



Why do I get this all the time? Even in person? If I hear one more time "Are you sure you're really gay? You don't act like it..you're not really". I'm just going to carry around one of those dick shaped suckers from now on


----------



## leandroab

I NEED SHUGGAAAAHHHH!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

leandroab said:


> mmmamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaashuggah


 
Dun chooga chooga dun dun darnu chuggah boom hi hat hit with china and a smack on the snare with more chugga chug chug chug triplet chug and quarter note chug with another triplet chug.

That would be "bleed"


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

E!


----------



## Bound

needs more E


----------



## Bound

with muffins


----------



## Bound

and butter


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why do I get this all the time? Even in person? If I hear one more time "Are you sure you're really gay? You don't act like it..you're not really". I'm just going to carry around one of those dick shaped suckers from now on


 
Well, I never thought a gay person would like metal.


----------



## leandroab

@Drakkar

so.. you are gay?


----------



## Konfyouzd

leandroab said:


> it's portuguese
> 
> porra is a cuss word... It literally means semen, cum blabla...
> 
> but it can be used with other meanings in prhases such as, for example
> 
> - *drops sledgehammer over foot*
> 
> - FUUUUUUUUUUCKKKK!!!!!!!
> 
> Portuguese:
> 
> - PORRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAA!!!!



oh crazy... those 2 words are nothing alike in spanish... cum is leche (which also means milk)... and FUUUUUCK is coño


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

We need a facepalm here....


----------



## Konfyouzd

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Well, I never thought a gay person would like metal.



profiling alert...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Drakkar is a black metal rapist that is also gay...


----------



## leandroab

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Dun chooga chooga dun dun darnu chuggah boom hi hat hit with china and a smack on the snare with more chugga chug chug chug triplet chug and quarter note chug with another triplet chug.
> 
> That would be "bleed"




you forgot the gugga chuggah chugg chugga triplet chuggah chug chug chuggah shug shug quarter chug


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why do I get this all the time? Even in person? If I hear one more time "Are you sure you're really gay? You don't act like it..you're not really". I'm just going to carry around one of those dick shaped suckers from now on



my uncle gets the same thing... from his boyfriend! wtf.

"Franklin... you act so straight."

"I'm a motha fuckin' man, bitch!"

Direct quote.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And me...





All metal...all gay...any fuckin questions!?!


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> oh crazy... those 2 words are nothing alike in spanish... cum is leche (which also means milk)... and FUUUUUCK is coño



it's complicated, but it's not at the same time...

"fuck" or the verbm "to fuck" is "Foder" in portuguese, or "hoder" in spanish (i think)

You would need a 15 minute class to understand.. it's alright though


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> As a Baltimore queen once said "The ones with the biggest mouths have the biggest assholes"


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

leandroab said:


> you forgot the gugga chuggah chugg chugga triplet chuggah chug chug chuggah shug shug quarter chug


 
It's a tuff song, this is the new age of tabs for douche guitar players on youtube.
"Chuggha Chugg Chugg Boom Double Bass Beat blasting, more chugging triplets!"



Konfyouzd said:


> profiling alert...


 
Dude, that Drakkar guy thinks hes gay, did you hear?


----------



## Konfyouzd

leandroab said:


> it's complicated, but it's not at the same time...
> 
> "fuck" or the verbm "to fuck" is "Foder" in portuguese, or "hoder" in spanish (i think)
> 
> You would need a 15 minute class to understand.. it's alright though



i think there's several words for fuck in spanish depending on where you're from but joder is one of them. but i think that can be different too. like no me jodas is like "don't fuck w/ me"


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> i think there's several words for fuck in spanish depending on where you're from but joder is one of them. but i think that can be different too. like no me jodas is like "don't fuck w/ me"



that's what i mean...

it's complicated, but it's not.



I love last.fm


----------



## Konfyouzd

party in the chat room mo' fuckas!!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Most boring party ever. Everyone attend this tragedy


----------



## Konfyouzd

hahahahahaha... gotta start somewhere...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I'm coming!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Ew


----------



## Æxitosus

what is the 100k thread?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I guess we just post untill the thread reaches 1ook replies.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Ew


 
I thought you like that Drakkar.


----------



## leandroab

sdffffffffffeeeeeeee


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

leandroab said:


> sdffffffffffeeeeeeee


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I does the cha cha


----------



## Zepp88

Æxitosus;1485349 said:


> what is the 100k thread?



GTFO


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I does the cha cha


----------



## Zepp88

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 3,347
User Name	Posts
playstopause	551
Zepp88	454
thebhef	277
Konfyouzd	234
DrakkarTyrannis	229
Groff	196
E Lucevan Le Stelle	141
g3rmanium	112
leandroab	107
hufschmid	92
74n4LL0	90
Randy	88
PlagueX1	86
G0DLESSENDEAVOR	67
Stealthtastic	62
chaosxcomplex	58
MFB	47
Mattmc74	39
vampiregenocide	37
Demoniac	35
Bound	33
The Dark Wolf	29
ShadyDavey	25
guitarbuilder93	17
Scar Symmetry	16
Wi77iam	16
AeonSolus	16
The Atomic Ass	16
liamh	15
xXxPriestessxXx	14
Bobby	12
arktan	11
sami	11
Harry	9
djpharoah	7
stuh84	6
asmegin_slayer	6
ZeroSignal	5
D-EJ915	5
Marv Attaxx	5
vehemence	4
TheSixthWheel	4
Spondus	4
abysmalrites	4
auxioluck	4
Benjo230	3
Unknown Doodl3.2	3
Seedawakener	3
SOD_Nightmare	3
Sroth Saraiel	2
RedMorfine	2
Daemon	2
Johann	2
petereanima	2
HAUCH	2
forelander	2
HighGain510	2
daybean	2
wannabguitarist	2
Giamatti	1
sethh	1
Korngod	1
Brendan G	1
Uber Mega	1
Cadavuh	1
troyguitar	1
Piro	1
Snorelax	1
All_&#165;our_Bass	1
cow 7 sig	1
Mattayus	1
RenegadeDave	1
Aaron	1
SplinteredDave	1
oompa	1
Apophis	1
&#198;xitosus	1
TimSE	1


----------



## Zepp88

Enter the chat you silly whores.


----------



## Randy

Chatting is for nomenclature.


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Chatting is for nomenclature.





Lets discuss nomenclature Randillious.


----------



## vampiregenocide

PlagueX1 said:


> Welp, i got a fucking mouth guard being made, screw my life.



*hugs*


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Lets discuss nomenclature Randillious.





Indeed. Let us.

[action=lights]cigar[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Indeed. Let us.
> 
> [action=lights]cigar[/action]





I tend to think that it's all a load of bollocks.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

The chat room is open to anyone who wants to share their opinions at a faster speed.

The end.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Haha.....load....


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Haha.....load....


 
I talked about gay men with this guy. It was great.


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Haha.....load....



A very large load. 





GodlessEndeavour, chat? get the fuck in there! (The IRC one from the thread)


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm now in the room...it's so lonely


----------



## Konfyouzd

yo yo


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Get your black ass in the chat


----------



## Konfyouzd

already there my friend


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Wrong one. The other chat


----------



## Randy

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm now in the room...it's so lonely


----------



## Konfyouzd

ok... completely don't know wtf you're talking about


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Randy said:


>



.....I got some pics for you......


http://widget.mibbit.com/?settings=...et&channel=&#37;23sevenstring&promptPass=true EVERYONE CLICK


----------



## Zepp88

My black ass is in the chat.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I'm tired...going to sleep now...see ya, bitches 
...


seriously, I love ya'll


----------



## Æxitosus

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I guess we just post untill the thread reaches 1ook replies.
> .


 alright then...where are we at so far?


----------



## Bobby

fuck I can't use bobby in the chat. 

What should my name be?


----------



## Randy

Make your name Zepp88. That name surely must be free.


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Make your name Zepp88. That name surely must be free.



as free as a bird


----------



## Randy

:unitednegrocollegefund:


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> :unitednegrocollegefund:



I was looking through an issue of The Source, saw this, laughed my ass off.


----------



## Randy

Buttocks Removal College Fund


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR




----------



## PlagueX1

TUPAC IS STILL ALIVE DAMMIT


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

He's in yo butt


----------



## Randy

You wish... maybe...?


----------



## thebhef

Maybe not!


----------



## Randy

In that case, definitely.


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Narf


----------



## playstopause

B!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> B!


----------



## Randy




----------



## playstopause

Sexy.


----------



## playstopause

Scored this today.


----------



## Randy

Stabby.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Stabby.





... But I had no plan of buying a 6-strings. 
I discovered this gem by coincidence, while looking trough a pawn shop's facade window.


----------



## playstopause

Also, the price was ridiculous. It's in great condition and it just needs a small set-up. Man, the neck on this is divine.


----------



## playstopause

Alright, i'm out of here. 'night.


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> needs more E



E.



Æxitosus;1485349 said:


> what is the 100k thread?



E.

R!

E-


----------



## thebhef




----------



## thebhef




----------



## thebhef




----------



## thebhef




----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> E.
> 
> 
> 
> E.
> 
> R!
> 
> E-



now that's what I'm talking aboot


----------



## Randy

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Konfyouzd

lions and tigers and bears... O MY!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

OH HAI!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Anybody out there?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Anybody out there?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



I is sad.


----------



## Konfyouzd

i is sad as well


----------



## playstopause

:letscrytogether:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I is evil


----------



## Konfyouzd

where do you work drakkar?

and why are you in here when you need to be gettin' your man?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I work at a hardware store (heh heh...hard...).

And there will be time to nab Softy. One must prepare first


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I work at a hardware store (heh heh...hard...).
> 
> And there will be time to nab Softy. One must prepare first



are you at work now? who works at a hardware store and gets to play on the internet all day?


----------



## playstopause

That, is a monkey ---->


----------



## arktan

Sounds like a general laying out a plan before a battle. You don't happen to follow the "Partnersuche ist KRIEG!!!" motto for your life.... do you?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

No I'm not at work now. Getting ready for work. Gotta look gud fo dem hookers!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> That, is a monkey ---->


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And I'm off!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Look mummy, I'm on the internets!!!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> :letscrytogether:


----------



## Konfyouzd

good lord...


----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd

all we need i some Europe... "it's the final count down!!!"


----------



## Randy

No Europe, but I have some Lynch Mob instead....


----------



## Konfyouzd

any poison? haha


----------



## Randy

My favorite Poison song... hands down:

[myspacevid]4128279[/myspacevid]


----------



## Konfyouzd

sweeeeeeeeet

if you put up peaches by the presidents of the united states of america i may just have to blast it and make the office deal with it.


----------



## Randy

Ya' mean...


----------



## Konfyouzd

so awesome... administering now...

i forgot all about the ninjas

i would post vids but every time i do it just puts up a big white box that never loads anything.


----------



## Randy

My favorite about fruits... /doubleentendre

EJ Chin Sings "Tangerine Speedo" by Caviar


----------



## Konfyouzd

... waiting for a file transfer... 

my job is very exciting...


----------



## Randy

Indeed. 

Also, I need contributor status so I can bomb the living shit out of this thread.


----------



## Konfyouzd

oh is that how people can post multiple times w/o that automerge foolishness?


----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd

ahh i see...and how does one achieve such status?


----------



## Randy

Used to be paypalin' a few bucks (think it used to be $25) in the owner's direction. There used to be a thread about it, but it's been a little dodgy since the change of hands over here.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Shit, it's morning already. Good Fucking morning from A.J. @ 9:52 AM


----------



## Groff

Bitch lemme holla at them tittehs!


----------



## Groff




----------



## playstopause

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Shit, it's morning already. Good Fucking morning from A.J. @ 9:52 AM


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

playstopause said:


>


 

Oh, good day playstopause


----------



## playstopause

weeee!


----------



## playstopause

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Oh, good day playstopause



Mornin'!


----------



## Randy




----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

playstopause said:


> Mornin'!


 
As you can tell, I'm not a morning person these days.

So, you much you pitch in to be a contributor?


----------



## playstopause

@ RHLC posting whores.


----------



## playstopause

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> As you can tell, I'm not a morning person these days.
> 
> So, you much you pitch in to be a contributor?



Any amount you wish.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Any amount you wish.



But good luck with Alex checking that out.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

playstopause said:


> Any amount you wish.


 
How does 5.00 canadian sound?


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> lllllllllllllllllll



quoted! 

E.


----------



## playstopause

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> How does 5.00 canadian sound?



Cheap?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllll



playstopause said:


> Cheap? :llllllllllllllllllll



Fixed.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

playstopause said:


> Cheap?


 
Fine, 25.00...firm.


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

playstopause said:


> Cheap?


 Make it 20.00
That's a little less than what it costs for my CPU subscription.


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll

llllllllllllll

llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## DDDorian

g3rmanium, where the fuck were you between 100k threads? Is white-noise posting really so important to you? Seriously, this shit boggles the mind.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllll
> 
> llllllllllllll
> 
> llllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

DDDorian said:


> g3rmanium, where the fuck were you between 100k threads? Is white-noise posting really so important to you? Seriously, this shit boggles the mind.



He's seriously unstable.


----------



## g3rmanium

DDDorian said:


> g3rmanium, where the fuck were you between 100k threads? Is white-noise posting really so important to you? Seriously, this shit boggles the mind.



I haven't played a lot of guitar this year.

Nonsense is always fine with me though.

And if you don't like my postings, post something better.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> He's seriously unstable.



That's why I still have domains and email addresses I created '98, hm?



G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> E.



Fixed! 

lllllll


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

E. turns into
A.
<<Thats 2 thumbs up from the Democracy...


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> That's why I still have domains and email addresses I created '98, hm?



I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## DDDorian

g3rmanium said:


> I haven't played a lot of guitar this year.
> 
> Nonsense is always fine with me though.
> 
> And if you don't like my postings, post something better.



I don't care either way, I just don't get it. I really, really don't. I mean, the other guys who post in this thread at least use, like, _words_, and stuff.

I'm not telling you to go post constructively in other threads, I just don't get why you wouldn't just go spam some *chan site and skip this one entirely

Kids these days...


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Fine, 25.00...firm.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.



 great!

I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.






I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## playstopause

That's a lot of jackets right there.


----------



## playstopause

B!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> B!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Randy said:


> I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


 
Indeed, that's a nice jacket.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Indeed, that's a nice jacket.



They're really good if the temperatures are above 15 °.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

A.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllll



DDDorian said:


> I don't care either way, I just don't get it. I really, really don't. I mean, the other guys who post in this thread at least use, like, _words_, and stuff.



I suck at posting "_words_, and stuff."



DDDorian said:


> I'm not telling you to go post constructively in other threads, I just don't get why you wouldn't just go spam some *chan site and skip this one entirely



Oh shit I need some street credibility *fast*.









Enjoy.



DDDorian said:


> Kids these days...



I'm 29 but thanks.

E.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

He's starting to talk now.
A.


----------



## playstopause

Jesus, what's with the biterness?


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllllll


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

There is LOVE!!!
There is LoVe!!!
THERE IS LOVE!!!
That's my curse from KS..


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Jesus, what's with the biterness?



foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii? 

E.


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?
> 
> E.



foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



playstopause said:


> foudellllllllllllllllllllllllll



lllllllllllll'd?


----------



## playstopause

&#161;&#170;&#160;&#170;&#161;


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ¡ª.ª¡



wtf?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> wtf?



Nothing. Carry on.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Nothing. Carry on.



Alright, later then!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Alright, later then!



:byebye:


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Randy said:


>





E!

R.

lll


----------



## Groff

DDDorian said:


> g3rmanium, where the fuck were you between 100k threads? Is white-noise posting really so important to you? Seriously, this shit boggles the mind.



Read his blog. Doooo eeeet!

Oh, and while you're at it, try and get his Contributor status back so he can post whore more! (It got removed when his account got messed up during the transition months ago)


----------



## Groff

DDDorian said:


> I don't care either way, I just don't get it. I really, really don't. I mean, the other guys who post in this thread at least use, like, _words_, and stuff.
> 
> I'm not telling you to go post constructively in other threads, I just don't get why you wouldn't just go spam some *chan site and skip this one entirely
> 
> Kids these days...



Don't you dare insult the lord and master


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

.


----------



## Groff

.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

3500


----------



## Groff

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...vg/558px-Electron_shell_032_Germanium.svg.png


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

lllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Konfyouzd

you weak pathetic fools!


----------



## Æxitosus

Konfyouzd said:


> you weak pathetic fools!


 the image doesn't show up


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> And also, La



Thanks for your help, Chris. You rock! 

BTW: Where's Jeffycakes? Is he still posting?


----------



## Randy

Blurn!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Randy said:


> Blurn!



Ge.


----------



## Randy

G(h)e(y).


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllll


----------



## Konfyouzd

Æxitosus;1486689 said:


> the image doesn't show up



i see it just fine... you, sir, have proven my point.


----------



## thebhef

bababababababababa!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Mattmc74 said:


>



what a shitty looking guitar... :: drum fill ::



thebhef said:


> bababababababababa!



in spanish baba is drool...


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Thanks for your help, Chris. You rock!
> 
> BTW: Where's Jeffycakes? Is he still posting?



He's around, just not in here.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

br00tal


----------



## Groff

A) Tits
B) GTFO

The choice is yours!


----------



## Konfyouzd

fuck korn


----------



## Randy

:kipwingerschesthair:


----------



## thebhef




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow!


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> G(h)e(y).


----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


>



that's one big hypocritical mess...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Konfyouzd

xXxPriestessxXx said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

foudelapouiii


----------



## g3rmanium

lllll


----------



## Bobby

so I just got a quote for shipping a guitar to Oz. Holly fuck!! Almost $500 bones.


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> foudelapouiii


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I'd like to close my eyes, go numb
but there's a cold wind coming from
the top of the highest high-rise today.
It's not a breeze 'cause it blows hard.
Yes and it wants me to discard the humanity I know,
watch the warmth blow away.

So don't let the world bring you down.
Not everyone here is that fucked up and cold.
Remember why you came and while you're alive
experience the warmth before you grow old.

So do you think I should adhere to that pressing new frontier?
And leave in my wake a trail of fear?
Or should I hold my head up high
and throw a wrench in spokes by
leaving the air behind me clear?

So don't let the world bring you down.
Not everyone here is that fucked up and cold.
Remember why you came and while you're alive
experience the warmth before you go.

So don't let the world bring you down.
Not everyone here is that fucked up and cold.
Remember why you came and while you're alive
experience the warmth before you grow old.


----------



## Randy

foudelapouiiiiiiiiii


----------



## g3rmanium

Bobby said:


> so I just got a quote for shipping a guitar to Oz. Holly fuck!! Almost $500 bones.



yahoo search marketing sucks! 100 M GET!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bobby said:


> so I just got a quote for shipping a guitar to Oz. Holly fuck!! Almost $500 bones.



even via the flying monkey express?


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> foudelapouiiiiiiiiii





Konfyouzd said:


> even via the flying monkey express?





E.

lal

lal

g.


----------



## Randy

Konfyouzd said:


> even via the flying monkey express?



SARS.


----------



## Konfyouzd

F.


----------



## Randy

*When life gives you lemons, make lemon AIDS.*


----------



## g3rmanium

lll


----------



## Konfyouzd

Randy said:


> *When life gives you lemons, make lemon AIDS.*



fresh squeezed please...


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll

E.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd

Randy said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!

lllllllllll


----------



## Randy

Skeet shooting!


----------



## g3rmanium

lllllllll



Randy said:


> Skeet shooting!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd

aww skeet skeet!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

Konfyouzd said:


> aww skeet skeet!



I saw it coming!


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


>





Randy said:


> I saw it coming!





llllllllll

llllllllllllllllll

llllllllllllll

llllllllllllllllllll

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

NGD tomorrow!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> NGD tomorrow!


 
My NGD is today!


----------



## Groff

Konfyouzd said:


> fuck korn



No.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> foudelapoulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



Yesh.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> Yesh.



brie brie


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> NGD tomorrow!



So many things that can stand for....


----------



## Groff

:smexy:


----------



## Groff

Disorientating is not a word Bear Grylls. So GTFO


----------



## Groff

ATTN Chris Cornell: Reunite Soundgarden or GTFO


----------



## Groff

Sik fuk


----------



## Groff

Teeeeeaaaaaaaaa baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag


----------



## Groff

Squee > You. And I'm talking about the Magic: The Gathering character.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

"Got to fucking own"
What context are you using it as?
So GTFO!?


----------



## Groff

STOP TOUCHING MEEE!


----------



## Groff

Proooooooooooooooooooooooozaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak


----------



## Groff

O hai! Im in ur forum spy, blowin ur mind.


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

I WISH THIS DAMN CHEST CONGESTION WOULD GO AWAY!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

...gayfish...


----------



## Groff

I took an industrial Robotussin pill, and it hasn't done shit


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> ...gayfish...



Rainbow Trout?


----------



## Groff

Chickens LOVE cock.


----------



## Groff

c wut i did thar?


----------



## Groff

In other news, my turntable doesn't work right


----------



## Groff

It spins, I get sound from the needle, but I'm hardly getting any output from the RCA jacks. And I'm only getting one channel.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Stop spamming, so called contributar Groffy, tinkerbell...


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Don't hate me because i've given $100 to Chris via his two sites


----------



## Groff

And also, toolbar


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Well, he just let me know that he needs more money to handle all these spammers.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Apply liberally to joints and thorax.

If irritation persists, wash with luke warm water.


If irritation persists, consult a doctor.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Metal will kill us all.
But jesus came first.


----------



## Groff

I need to get a pre-amp for my record player to work -_-


----------



## Groff

Damn new fangled audio recievers.


----------



## Groff

Coughing non stop sucks...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Groff said:


> Coughing non stop sucks...


 
I knew it, jesus came.


----------



## vampiregenocide

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> But jesus came first.



*Innuendo alert*


----------



## AeonSolus

I made it....

to my...

666 post!!!!!!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

vampiregenocide said:


> *Innuendo alert*


 
I'm sorry, I can't help it, I grew up with it.
If there is anyone who studies childhood deficiency, let me know what my condition was.


----------



## vampiregenocide

AeonSolus said:


> I made it....
> 
> to my...
> 
> 666 post!!!!!!



Not yet you haven't I'm afraid.



G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I'm sorry, I can't help it, I grew up with it.
> If there is anyone who studies childhood deficiency, let me know what my condition was.



Its okay *hugs*


----------



## AeonSolus

you sure? <-----------------


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

vampiregenocide said:


> Its okay *hugs*


----------



## vampiregenocide

AeonSolus said:


> you sure? <-----------------



Now you have  Said 664 when I posted that.



G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


>


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

vampiregenocide said:


>


----------



## AeonSolus




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> I WISH THIS DAMN CHEST CONGESTION WOULD GO AWAY!



you have the swine flu!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

AeonSolus said:


>


 
This is how much viruses porn can give you.


----------



## vampiregenocide

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> you have the xenomorph flu!



Fixed.


----------



## auxioluck

This is what happens when people want post counts.


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> It spins, I get sound from the needle, but I'm hardly getting any output from the RCA jacks. And I'm only getting one channel.




This is why you fail.








Records have their lows attenuated SEVERELY take up less space on the actual medium. Above is the playback EQ.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR




----------



## thebhef

:beer:


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR




----------



## thebhef

:beer:


----------



## thebhef

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I'm sorry, I can't help it, I grew up with it.
> If there is anyone who studies childhood deficiency, let me know what my condition was.



I'm a master of childhood efficiency. I can't help.


----------



## auxioluck

Do You Have Swine Flu?


----------



## vampiregenocide

I have Bohemian Rhapsody in my head and it hurts.


----------



## Randy

vampiregenocide said:


> Fixed.


----------



## Groff

thebhef said:


> This is why you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Records have their lows attenuated SEVERELY take up less space on the actual medium. Above is the playback EQ.



Vinyl > you


----------



## Zepp88

I somebody on here basing vinyl? Why hasn't he been vanquished?


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> I somebody on here basing vinyl? Why hasn't he been vanquished?



We should report his post. For he is foolish.

:smite:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Alright..I'm back. What did I miss?


----------



## Konfyouzd

circle jerk.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Damn..shoulda told me in advance..I wouldn't have fucked Softy while at work


----------



## Æxitosus

Groff said:


> We should report his post. For he is foolish.
> 
> :smite:



+1


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Damn..shoulda told me in advance..I wouldn't have fucked Softy while at work



finally tapped that?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> finally tapped that?



Lol..not quite yet. But something tells me I'm not far from it. He was having a bad day and of course I was there to lend a shoulder to cry on...cause I'm nice like that. We're hanging out this weekend


----------



## Groff

Æxitosus;1487329 said:


> +1



He is not one of us


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Lol..not quite yet. But something tells me I'm not far from it. He was having a bad day and of course I was there to lend a shoulder to cry on...cause I'm nice like that. We're hanging out this weekend








IT HAS BEGUN!!!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Doin a little self(?) promo...check out the gear forum bitches..FJA clips of my amp are up. Dig um


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Doin a little self(?) promo...check out the gear forum bitches..FJA clips of my amp are up. Dig um



i don't even know what that is...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> i don't even know what that is...



Do you realize you never know anything?


----------



## Konfyouzd

shit happens...


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


>



Is there something called a Touwill?


----------



## playstopause

No lo se.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> No lo se.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

^

B!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Can ya feel it Mr. Crabs?


----------



## Konfyouzd

who the fuck is mr. crabs?


----------



## playstopause

Damn it is quiet here.


----------



## playstopause

Oups! Some posts!!!


----------



## playstopause

Konfyouzd said:


> who the fuck is mr. crabs?



Yeah, who the fuck is mr. carbs?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>




^

Not happy.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mr. Crabs.....IS A TARP!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Even as a kid I loved Elvira...some things never change


----------



## Konfyouzd

hmm...


----------



## thebhef




----------



## Konfyouzd

eric benet cheated on this???


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Elvira wins....


----------



## Konfyouzd

over alicia keys? what are you smokin??


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Yes..Alicia can't step to the Mistress Of The Dark


----------



## thebhef

Alicia "I Lost My" Keys


----------



## Konfyouzd

crazy...

oh snap... topanga... 






wtf kinda name is that anyway???


----------



## playstopause

eeewww.


----------



## Konfyouzd

you people must not like women... drakkar you need not comment...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

You've just gone for so long without one that you don't even know how to pick them anymore. It's alright


----------



## Konfyouzd

i'm not sure that matters... i think a lot of people just have unrealistic expectations... 

that or they like plastic bitches... i never was a fan of loads of makeup or cosmetic surgery... signs of insecurity...






prolly not that cute w/o makeup... and i can see from the front that she has no booty... no thank you...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

That's what they all say......

That's why I see who I see..no makeup and shit


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ haha... i'm not gonna take it that far. different strokes for different folks. 

i honestly find a chick who's comfortable with herself to be sexier than one of those fake centerfold bitches. put some curves in the right places and a good head on her shoulders n i'm good. in terms of sex, though, they all feel the same.


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> crazy...
> 
> oh snap... topanga...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf kinda name is that anyway???



I think it's a food.


----------



## PlagueX1

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ haha... i'm not gonna take it that far. different strokes for different folks.
> 
> i honestly find a chick who's comfortable with herself to be sexier than one of those fake centerfold bitches. put some curves in the right places and a good head on her shoulders n i'm good. in terms of sex, though, they all feel the same.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And yeah..Topanga? She's not even close to sexy. She actually looks funny. Something's not right with her


----------



## thebhef

No, I'm wrong.

Topanga, California - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> I think it's a food.



that's tapioca. hahahahahaha


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Then again..guys are like that too. These pussy looking guys popular now who are supposed to be attractive. They all are one strand of facial hair away from being girls. Who decided this shit was cute?


----------



## thebhef




----------



## thebhef

^ I don't usually go for blondes but Tricia Helfer is SO hot.


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And yeah..Topanga? She's not even close to sexy. She actually looks funny. Something's not right with her



you like penis... and you don't even exist. who cares what you think? 



thebhef said:


>



too skinny...

i'll break that


----------



## playstopause

Konfyouzd said:


> that's tapioca. hahahahahaha



!!!


----------



## playstopause

Oh, and here's a woman :


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Then again..guys are like that too. These pussy looking guys popular now who are supposed to be attractive. They all are one strand of facial hair away from being girls. Who decided this shit was cute?



the media...? and these are the standards by which people judge their mate as opposed to deciding for themselves. more worried about how they'll be viewed for being seen with a certain person as if someone else's opinion really matters.


----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


> Oh, and here's a woman :



I'll be damned. That IS a woman.


----------



## Konfyouzd

playstopause said:


> Oh, and here's a woman :



now THAT i can get down with... 

why the hell was steve urkel all about laura? myra was clearly better looking.


----------



## playstopause

Oups, another one.


----------



## thebhef




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Selma..now THAT'S a woman


----------



## playstopause

Oups, another one!


----------



## Konfyouzd

playstopause said:


> Oups, another one.




ehh... just a face... 

there has to be something to squeeze on...


----------



## playstopause

She has plenty. Can't post proof here.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I agree..too skinny. But then again the face ain't all that either


----------



## thebhef




----------



## playstopause

Grr.


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I agree..too skinny. But then again the face ain't all that either



i think this is one of those cultural differences we were talking about yesterday... 






CURVES... something to squeeze on...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Personally I prefer the snappy fingers and attitude

I find that clown ass men are the ones who complain of the attitude the most. They deserve it


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I can always count on Konfyouzd to come up with woman in these kind of posts.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

If I'm not mistaken..I started the chick posting....


----------



## thebhef




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And that finished it


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Drakkar, I thought you were gay?


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Personally I prefer the snappy fingers and attitude
> 
> I find that clown ass men are the ones who complain of the attitude the most. They deserve it



a lot of chicks are bitches for no reason... i don't feel the need to deal w/ that. again... YOU DONT DATE WOMEN... a lot of things are tolerable, entertaining even, when she's a friend...

i got too much sense to be dealin' with a bitch with that much attitude.


----------



## thebhef

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And that finished it



Boosh!


----------



## Harry

SPreggin!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Drakkar, I'm in the Mibbit IRC chat. You arent responding all day, whats up?


----------



## thebhef

Drakkar is never here today.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

It says he's logged on but doesn't respond. I thought someone hacked him while he was on the computer!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> a lot of chicks are bitches for no reason... i don't feel the need to deal w/ that. again... YOU DONT DATE WOMEN... a lot of things are tolerable, entertaining even, when she's a friend...



I deal with women all the time..and their men. It's usually idiot men who get the brunt of the attitude. Of course you get crazy ass broads..but everyone ain't crazy. 

I always find it funny that the "That bitch was crazy" speech always comes after they've already fucked the chick and pissed her off a million different ways. They're never so crazy that the guy isn't trying to get after her..he only finds this out later...

That's because she wasn't a "crazy bitch" until she started messing with him. Keep running into those women..well now..who's the constant factor in it all?

Oh..and about the chat. That's not me..I have no clue what's going on there.


----------



## Groff

thebhef said:


>



YES!!!

You win the internets!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

woman...when will they evolve to be emotionally stable.


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I deal with women all the time..and their men. It's usually idiot men who get the brunt of the attitude. Of course you get crazy ass broads..but everyone ain't crazy.
> 
> I always find it funny that the "That bitch was crazy" speech always comes after they've already fucked the chick and pissed her off a million different ways. They're never so crazy that the guy isn't trying to get after her..he only finds this out later...
> 
> That's because she wasn't a "crazy bitch" until she started messing with him. Keep running into those women..well now..who's the constant factor in it all?
> 
> Oh..and about the chat. That's not me..I have no clue what's going on there.



well until you meet one of my chicks don't make any assumptions...


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> YES!!!
> 
> You win the internets!



I knew I would!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Oh, now it's konfyouzd and drakkar going at it. Bring it to the irc chatroom. I wanna see this.


----------



## Konfyouzd

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Oh, now it's konfyouzd and drakkar going at it. Bring it to the irc chatroom. I wanna see this.



thank you, howard cosell (however you spell his name)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Lulz


----------



## thebhef

250kth post!


----------



## thebhef

Fuck!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> well until you meet one of my chicks don't make any assumptions...



And yes...if the girls you keep running into are crazy..the only remaining factor is you. Could they all be crazy? Sure it's possible. But why do you keep finding these women? The blame can't all be on them. 

If every guy I dated was a complete dumbass, the only answer I could logically come up with is there's something I'm doing or not doing. And after the first couple of times, I'd pay close attention to the events that unfold in the next relationship to see exactly what went wrong.


----------



## Konfyouzd

fail @ thebef



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And yes...if the girls you keep running into are crazy..the only remaining factor is you. Could they all be crazy? Sure it's possible. But why do you keep finding these women? The blame can't all be on them.
> 
> If every guy I dated was a complete dumbass, the only answer I could logically come up with is there's something I'm doing or not doing. And after the first couple of times, I'd pay close attention to the events that unfold in the next relationship to see exactly what went wrong.



they're not all crazy... sometimes it just doesn't work out. 

not on the same page... shit like that


----------



## thebhef

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And yes...if the girls you keep running into are crazy..the only remaining factor is you. Could they all be crazy? Sure it's possible. But why do you keep finding these women? The blame can't all be on them.
> 
> If every guy I dated was a complete dumbass, the only answer I could logically come up with is there's something I'm doing or not doing. And after the first couple of times, I'd pay close attention to the events that unfold in the next relationship to see exactly what went wrong.



Oh snap!


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> fail @ thebef



Hey!





Hurtful.


----------



## Konfyouzd

i never said they were all crazy... i have a problem w/ crazy bitches. there's a difference, my friend. when have you ever heard me say "every woman i date is crazy"?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> fail @ thebef
> 
> 
> 
> they're not all crazy... sometimes it just doesn't work out.
> 
> not on the same page... shit like that



Well then that's different. That's just relationship stuff..happens to everyone. I just can't stand those men who always act as if EVERY woman they've been with is crazy and they've done nothing wrong.

Like those stupid ass women who give the "all men are dogs" speech....No you stupid wench..the men YOU find are dogs..so the problems lies with you


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well then that's different. That's just relationship stuff..happens to everyone. I just can't stand those men who always act as if EVERY woman they've been with is crazy and they've done nothing wrong.
> 
> Like those stupid ass women who give the "all men are dogs" speech....No you stupid wench..the men YOU find are dogs..so the problems lies with you



some people don't realize that they go after the same exact person every time. i did that for a little while. that's generally people who don't know what they want but just don't want to be alone. i have no problem being alone if i don't see anything i want.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> some people don't realize that they go after the same exact person every time. i did that for a little while. that's generally people who don't know what they want but just don't want to be alone. i have no problem being alone if i don't see anything i want.



I have a friend like that. I'm hoping she'll wise up. I never understood those people who are afraid of being alone. The second they're out of one relationship they're in another


----------



## thebhef

Nothing to tell those types to help, either. Just gotta hope they get it together.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

It's sad really..I mean..don't you get tired of failing? Don't you get tired of falling flat on your face? At some point it's gotta get old


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I have a friend like that. I'm hoping she'll wise up. I never understood those people who are afraid of being alone. The second they're out of one relationship they're in another



those are the ones i typically refer to as crazy bitches. usually they try to jump right into another relationship so fast like you said and it's like they wanna pick up where the last one left off. and i don't even know them like that. my friend has one of those now. they aren't even dating yet and she says shit all the time like "you don't even care about me!!"

"bitch, i don't even KNOW you!"

they've literally known each other for like 3 weeks. she needs to OD on some chill pills... 

the fighting and bitter breakups... that's a combination of incompatibility and immaturity which i'll admit i've been guilty of in the past. that's another reason i don't mind being alone right now. gives me time to collect my thoughts and avoid bullshit later.


----------



## thebhef

I know someone who's all passive agressive all the time. Nice person, but she really guilt trips the fuck out of people. It's pretty obnoxious. I wish she'd get some confidence and cut that shit out.


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> I know someone who's all passive agressive all the time. Nice person, but she really guilt trips the fuck out of people. It's pretty obnoxious. I wish she'd get some confidence and cut that shit out.



that's another one i wouldn't wanna deal with.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I was SORT OF seeing this guy like that. We were just talking..had never even really met in person (one of those phone things where a mutual friend plays hook up) and he was already acting as if we've been together forever. He even refers to me as his ex-boyfriend..bitch you didn't even know what I LOOKED like when we were talking..how the hell were we together? I stopped talking to him because of that..and because he wanted me to chase him and buy him shit and I'm not for all that


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I was SORT OF seeing this guy like that. We were just talking..had never even really met in person (one of those phone things where a mutual friend plays hook up) and he was already acting as if we've been together forever. He even refers to me as his ex-boyfriend..bitch you didn't even know what I LOOKED like when we were talking..how the hell were we together?



creepy... clingy... annoying...

"roots natty roots...
dread kinky dread...
i & i a di roots..."

BOMBACLAAAAAAT


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Lonely miserable ass people are sad


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Lonely miserable ass people are sad



i suppose... i'm a tad lonely... kinda miserable but i feel like it needs to be this way for a while. the last chick i dated kinda pissed me off to the point where i need to chill before i try to date another chick... she might catch some unnecessary bullshit. that ain't right. 

plus i noticed when i go after the cute ones they tend to be kinda hollow in the head. not really sure what the deal with that is. must be looking in the wrong place. i'm tryina get me a middle aged chick. they always think i'm joking.


----------



## thebhef

Cha, no guff. 

people who start a conversation with "Not that you care, but.." piss me off something fierce. I usually just follow it up with, "Nope. Thanks for saving me from it."


----------



## thebhef

I'm alone, not lonely. I like having no one to answer to for anything.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Softy at my job is NOTHING like what I'm normally attracted to. Skinny, narrow assed, high yellow,young, and a little on the fem side..but for some reason I like him. Maybe that's a sign he's a keeper..lol


----------



## Konfyouzd

thebhef said:


> I'm alone, not lonely. I like having no one to answer to for anything.



that's also true. i always bitch about not havin' a gf. but when you have one there's always certain things about a relationship you just don't feel like dealing with. 

i believe the saying is... "can't live w/ em can't live w/o em." very true. but on that note i'm gonna take my black ass to bed. i was bombarded with sexy women at work today and i didn't quite know how to handle it. that doesn't happen often. 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Softy at my job is NOTHING like what I'm normally attracted to. Skinny, narrow assed, high yellow,young, and a little on the fem side..but for some reason I like him. Maybe that's a sign he's a keeper..lol



maybe you're like every other man and just want a little variety...? i'm convinced that's what the neopolitan icecream is all about.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I guess. I'm hoping I don't end up tearing the poor boy apart. I like my dudes to be good fighting weight. I keep having to remember he ain't that type


----------



## thebhef




----------



## thebhef

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I guess. I'm hoping I don't end up tearing the poor boy apart. I like my dudes to be good fighting weight. I keep having to remember he ain't that type


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I guess. I'm hoping I don't end up tearing the poor boy apart. I like my dudes to be good fighting weight. I keep having to remember he ain't that type



i say tear it apart. that's fun every now and then. i don't like skinny bitches but every now and then i'll DESTROY one. i dunno why. i prefer the thick ones but every now and then i just hafta break a skinny bitch. 

in fact, there's this skinny bitch at work that i think wants a taste of the chocolate... and i'm considering breaking her off a piece...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm not trying to scare him or break him..hence the name Softy. I gotta be gentle. Which is like getting the Juggernaut to hold a daisy


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm not trying to scare him or break him..hence the name Softy



you never know... he might be that way because he wants it like that...? just slap him around and take it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Good point. Strongarm his ass a couple times. I'll toughen him up..give his father something to be proud of...besides all the other shit I'm gonna do to him


----------



## Harry

DRAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKER


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

???


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Is gay.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Is gay.



Strike 1


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

:Innuendo Alert:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Well..it seems to be dead. Maybe this will help


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I'm not talking guitars..


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Erik Rutan is the goodest


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Was he one of your men, I suppose so.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

No he wasn't. That's your job. Which reminds me. Shouldn't you be scrubbing the floor while fellating me?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Sorry man, can't help it. You brought it upon yourself when you talk smack.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Sorry man, can't help it. You brought it upon yourself when you talk smack.



??? Am I missing something? What are you talking about again?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Well, first you tell everyone here that your gay, when, obviously you aren't. Then your telling me to perform oral whilst scrubbing the floor. What has gotten into your head!?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Well, first you tell everyone here that your gay, when, obviously you aren't. Then your telling me to perform oral whilst scrubbing the floor. What has gotten into your head!?



Oh I see..you're stupid. I'm sorry..I didn't catch on at first. Forgive me


Alright folks. I'm punching in for the night.


----------



## Harry

Black metal death


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oh I see..you're stupid. I'm sorry..I didn't catch on at first. Forgive me
> 
> 
> Alright folks. I'm punching in for the night.


 
I like messing with this guy.


----------



## thebhef

He knows your secret!


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> And also, La



And also, E.

E.

E.


----------



## Abaddon

there's a party over here!!!...
there's a party over here!!!...
there's a party over here!!!...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And suddenly....CHAKA KHAN


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!


----------



## Konfyouzd

man... you could cut the sexual tension b/t godless and drakkar with a knife... 

godless you clearly have a taste for big chocolatey men... hehe

and it seems you like em to be a little bit angry. i know women like that. they liked it better when i was slightly angry. i see right through you!


----------



## ZeroSignal

You're all still gay.


EDIT: I meant to post that video of Devin Townsend insulting the crowd ("I'm the best looking motherfucker in here!" ) but this is just as weird.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ whoever is playing that is SICK


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## ZeroSignal

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ whoever is playing that is SICK



I thought you were talking about the band. 

I want that bass tone...


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ there's a 2077xl on ebay right now. sent you a PM.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow!


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Meow!


----------



## Groff




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I forgotted about steve.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Fuck yeah James Brown!


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> Fuck yeah James Brown!


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


>



Smart man


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Silly String Apocalypse is upon us.


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> Smart man



I know I am


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Silly String Apocalypse is upon us.



And it will be colorful


----------



## Groff

RAINBOW DEATH ZOMG!


----------



## Groff

brb, coughing up a lung


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

It shall be colored GREEN


----------



## Konfyouzd

Groff said:


> brb, coughing up a lung



be sure to put it back in quickly... i don't know how long they last detached from the body but i'm sure it's not a good thing.


----------



## Randy




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Sorry sir I don't speak gibberish.


----------



## Konfyouzd

these dreads look gross...


----------



## Randy

Half ass'd translation:



Blumchen said:


> I feel good
> And open my heart
> and let the sun in.
> Everyday should be a present
> and should be something special.
> 
> I wake up
> look out the window
> into a blue sky
> the ghosts of the night have retreated
> and I know why
> 
> Today is my day
> Today is my day
> Today is my day....
> 
> I look in the mirror
> put something special on
> It's unbelievable
> that someone can look this good
> 
> I dance on the street
> laugh in the people's faces
> Everyone thinks I'm crazy
> Because they don't know
> 
> Today is my day
> Today is my day
> Today is my day...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Everyday I should get a present for my awesomeness.

That is what it says.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Everyday I should get a present for my awesomeness.
> 
> That is what it says.



If you check your mail before you leave, you just might get one today.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Umm....


----------



## Randy

Well... make that today or tomorrow.


----------



## Konfyouzd

there's just a racoon in your mailbox... don't trust it...


----------



## Randy

Hey, at least it's one raccoon more than she had yesterday.


----------



## Konfyouzd

touche... well played, sir


----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd

holy crap... is that real?


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## Randy

Real as can be.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

No raccoon in the mail.  Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Randy

Mmmmm...... _coooooould_ be.


----------



## playstopause

Aren't you guys like... Next to each other?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I am intrigued!


----------



## Konfyouzd

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> No raccoon in the mail.  Maybe tomorrow?



the crafty bastard escaped...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

playstopause said:


> Aren't you guys like... Next to each other?



Actually not this second. I am still finishing school.


----------



## Konfyouzd

oh speaking of the mail... check out what this douchebag on ebay did...

i paid him for a guitar on March 7. he was a "luthier" so i requested that he do a few things before sending it. so we talked about this up until March 21. at which point he just stopped responding to all emails. i had _assumed_ he sent it. 

this is coming from canada by the way.

so i read online and it said that shipping from canada can be anywhere from 2-6 weeks. so it gets to be about 3 or 4 weeks and i just figured the fact that he's still not responding is strange. so i file a claim with paypal. they JUST gave me my money back yesterday. 

why did i get an email from him this morning (conveniently) saying that he had been on vacation and blah blah blah. the first time it was a family emergency. now it's a vacation...? and he says that the canada post has lost several items he's sent and that he has another 7620 that he'd sell me. 

why the hell would i buy another one from him?


----------



## playstopause

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Actually not this second. I am still finishing school.



Ok. I just pictured you two, sitting next to each other, each having his computer and posting in the 250k thread without talking to each other... 

Modern age communication.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

We did that with WoW when he visited a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Ok. I just pictured you two, sitting next to each other, each having his computer and posting in the 250k thread without talking to each other...
> 
> Modern age communication.



If you think that's bad, you should see us playing WoW.

EDIT: She beat me to it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

playstopause said:


> Ok. I just pictured you two, sitting next to each other, each having his computer and posting in the 250k thread without talking to each other...
> 
> Modern age communication.



sadly... i talk to people at work that way. i can see them but instead i IM them.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> If you think that's bad, you should see us playing WoW.
> 
> EDIT: She beat me to it.



Hey, it prooves you're on the same page.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

We are actually on the phone together talking about something completely unrelated and still said that at the same time.


----------



## Randy




----------



## playstopause

What the hell is that, Randy?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Hey, it prooves you're on the same page.



(pun intended)


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

He has a thing for bears. You have to excuse him.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> What the hell is that, Randy?



*Wanna hear a tomato joke?*


----------



## playstopause

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> He has a thing for bears. You have to excuse him.



 Hope he doesn't still sleep with his teddy.

oups, I hope he doesn't read this!



Randy said:


> *Wanna hear a tomato joke?*



Especially if it's written in red.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Hope he doesn't still sleep with his teddy.
> 
> oups, I hope he doesn't read this!


----------



## playstopause

This is a tinny pic, indeed.


----------



## Randy

More birds.


----------



## playstopause

B!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> B!


----------



## Konfyouzd

word to big bird!


----------



## Randy




----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ nice!


----------



## Randy

Man, that picture made me hungry.


----------



## PlagueX1

That picture was kinda creepy actually.


----------



## playstopause

^

Just don't show it to kids.


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Everyday I should get a present for my awesomeness.
> 
> That is what it says.



Indeed *blows bubbles*



Randy said:


> If you check your mail before you leave, you just might get one today.



Perhaps one day i'll get MY Toblerone


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> We did that with WoW when he visited a couple weeks ago.



Isn't that so much fun? Of course it's not fun having someone reach around and smack you, and say "TAUNT TAUNT TAUNT!!!"


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>



Bearatroopers


----------



## Groff

C wut i did thar?


----------



## Konfyouzd

bah humbug


----------



## Randy

[action=eats]a Wawa hot dog[/action]


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## playstopause

Groff said the "T" word!!!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> [action=eats]a Wawa hot dog[/action]



I had one of those last night.

I'll tell you what happened next via IM.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> Groff said the "T" word!!!



Tittehs?


----------



## Randy

Taste-icles?



Groff said:


> I had one of those last night.
> 
> I'll tell you what happened next via IM.



*>.>*


----------



## Groff

Oh, Toblerone.


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> Tittehs?



Toble...


----------



## Groff

I'm not saying it randomly though, It actually has meaning and relevance to what Randy had said.


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Konfyouzd

Groff said:


> Toblerone?



he did it again!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> Oh, Toblerone.



Yep. 


Watch out for the wrath of the GODS!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Konfyouzd said:


> he did it again!!!!



HERESY!!!!!!


----------



## Groff

I discovered a new snack - Ultimate Metal Forum

Warrel Dane discovered a new snack apparently


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

Mods don't know it's not bacon!


----------



## Groff

I'm fucked, aren't I?


----------



## Groff

Old In Flames FTW!


----------



## Konfyouzd

playstopause said:


> HERESY!!!!!!



heresy these...


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

Why I wasn't listening to this back in 1997, I'll never know.


----------



## Groff

P nuts


----------



## Groff

I don't even know wtf I was listening to in 1997


----------



## Groff

Actually, I think that's when I first discovered Ministry's Psalm 69 and my life was permanently changed.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd

Groff said:


> I don't even know wtf I was listening to in 1997



alice in chains?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Yay.,Alice In Chains is the hotness of life


----------



## PlagueX1

Alice in Chains is amazing <3


----------



## Konfyouzd

the man... the myth... the legend... he has returned...

and i'm glad you all share my love for alice in chains...


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


>






You have a good memory, my man.


----------



## Konfyouzd

i never was a fan of cryptopsy. flo mournier is the drummer, though, right? i think that guy is pretty sick. but i don't really dig the music.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

It's Childrens Week in WoW. Go help an orphan, and get cute pets as a reward!


----------



## Groff

I want the turtle named Speedy!


----------



## playstopause

Konfyouzd said:


> i never was a fan of cryptopsy. flo mournier is the drummer, though, right? i think that guy is pretty sick. but i don't really dig the music.



I directed that music video... Years ago. Lowest budget ever! 

Yes, Mounier is the drummer.


----------



## Konfyouzd

playstopause said:


> I directed that music video... Years ago. Lowest budget ever!
> 
> Yes, Mounier is the drummer.



oh well that's pretty cool i didn't know that.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## playstopause

Alright, here's a little one for Randy and the old timers before I go...


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> E.



!!!


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Later!


----------



## Konfyouzd

i've got a lovely bunch of coconuts...


----------



## g3rmanium

Konfyouzd said:


> i've got a lovellllllllll



llllllll'd!


----------



## Konfyouzd

insanity


----------



## Marv Attaxx

THIS IS SPAAARTAAAA!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

choose you next words carefully persian...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Konfyouzd said:


> man... you could cut the sexual tension b/t godless and drakkar with a knife...
> 
> godless you clearly have a taste for big chocolatey men... hehe
> 
> and it seems you like em to be a little bit angry. i know women like that. they liked it better when i was slightly angry. i see right through you!


 
He's not angry enough. I just get chills when I piss off a black man. Sometimes I say the N word to tip em off. I might be gay, or I'm just messing with Drakkar.

I really don't know.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ very interesting...

or are you a woman? i knew a chick named A.J.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ very interesting...
> 
> or are you a woman? i knew a chick named A.J.


 
No, I'm a male. Never considered myself gay. 
I guess I just became more of an ass after Dorian gave this new avatar to me.


----------



## liamh

lalala


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Boom! That's me blowing out the crappy speakers in my peavey valveking.


----------



## Konfyouzd

hmm... perhaps. i never saw your avatar before. i'm a newbie in this piece... 

"i put the chrome to his cranium.
CLICK CLICK BOOM
turn his dome to a stadium..."

whoa


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Konfyouzd said:


> hmm... perhaps. i never saw your avatar before. i'm a newbie in this piece...


 
So it is now making sense, remember, I'm not gay...


----------



## Konfyouzd

???


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Konfyouzd said:


> ???


----------



## Konfyouzd

just so we're clear... i'm new to ss.org... i dunno what you're piecing together over there but you're konfyouzing me. 






how's that for a godless endeavor. that's how jesus feels about you.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Konfyouzd said:


> just so we're clear... i'm new to ss.org... i dunno what you're piecing together over there but you're konfyouzing me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how's that for a godless endeavor. that's how jesus feels about you.


 
Tell him I want to beleive. 
That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## Konfyouzd

i don't...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Konfyouzd said:


> i don't...


 
Pure Pwnage Season 2 Episode 3


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

i
have
a
new
baritone
!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> i
> have
> a
> new
> baritone
> !


 
So, where's the porn?


----------



## Konfyouzd

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> i
> have
> a
> new
> baritone
> !



make/model?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Konfyouzd said:


> PORN?


 Fixed.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Konfyouzd said:


> make/model?



warmoth custom rhoads V... maple/swamp ash, ebony board, SS frets, 28.5 scale, bareknuckle ceramic warpig, original floyd with tremol-no... pretty optioned out!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> warmoth custom rhoads V... maple/swamp ash, ebony board, SS frets, 28.5 scale, bareknuckle ceramic warpig, original floyd with tremol-no... pretty optioned out!


 
So, they ordered the bareknuckle pup's? 
Porn?
I'm making a warmoth custom with my dad who wants a strat.
Pretty basic, so far he wants a mahogany/quilted top solid body with birdseye maple neck. I'm working on the other options atm.

For myself, I'm liking the baritone scale necks. Maybe an iceman body with an explorer neck?


----------



## Konfyouzd

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> warmoth custom rhoads V... maple/swamp ash, ebony board, SS frets, 28.5 scale, bareknuckle ceramic warpig, original floyd with tremol-no... pretty optioned out!



28.5" wow... that's intense. when are we getting pix???


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Konfyouzd said:


> 28.5" wow... that's intense. when are we getting pix???


 
Meh, never happened...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

i cba to go upstairs and take photos and all that. i will after dinner...


----------



## thebhef

Bludgeon a curmudgeon!


----------



## Konfyouzd

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> i cba to go upstairs and take photos and all that. i will after dinner...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

New pics coming people. We got a custom warmoth guitar!
Lets enjoy this until then.


----------



## Konfyouzd

dream theater ftw


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Stereo Rig. Very nice delay and such. I feel like spending a couple grand to make some slow ambient music for meditating.


----------



## Konfyouzd

that's your stuff?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

The video isn't mine, I was just saying that I love the huge stereo sound that the guy has. I'm currently working on making something similiar to it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

i don't have any space in my room for that kind of stuff... my room is already full of freakin' guitars  

(maybe that was a bit hyperbolic... i only have 6. but there's also a massive keyboard and the fact that i hardly keep it clean)


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Extended range to light the fire!
I am certainly going to get a multiscale 9 string someday!
If the design isn't to bad, I'm thinking a 24.75" for the high A and a 31" for the low F#. That is probably overkill for the fretboard though. I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## Randy

*Ba-ba-ba-BOTOX!*


----------



## Konfyouzd

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> View attachment 10675
> 
> 
> View attachment 10676
> 
> 
> View attachment 10677
> 
> 
> View attachment 10678
> 
> 
> Extended range to light the fire!
> I am certainly going to get a multiscale 9 string someday!
> If the design isn't to bad, I'm thinking a 24.75" for the high A and a 31" for the low F#. That is probably overkill for the fretboard though. I'm still thinking about it.



i'm not so sure i'm man enough for the 9 string. i don't even know if i can handle 8. but maybe i'm just saying that until i get my hands on one...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Randy said:


> *Ba-ba-ba-BOTOX!*


 
Woman don't need it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Woman don't need it.



women don't need a lot of the cosmetic alterations they put themselves through. i can find something beautiful about each and every one of them.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Konfyouzd said:


> women don't need a lot of the cosmetic aterations they put themselves through. i can find something beautiful about each and every one of them.


 
That happens when men don't mate for long periods of time.


----------



## Konfyouzd

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> That happens when men don't mate for long periods of time.



i like how everyone thinks that the fact that i'm not a shallow prick is a result of not getting laid. maybe the rest of you need to not get laid for a while so that you're not so full of yourselves... 

my mother has always been all natural. not even makeup. and i think she's an absolutely gorgeous woman. but now all of a sudden she wants all this cosmetic bullshit surgery and i suspect it's because my dad's ever expanding, balding and incredibly shallow ass is making her feel as if she needs it. i don't think women would put themselves through all of that if they didn't feel that kind of pressure. especially since i don't know a single man that goes through nearly that much trouble to impress a woman.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Konfyouzd said:


> i like how everyone thinks that the fact that i'm not a shallow prick is a result of not getting laid. maybe the rest of you need to not get laid for a while so that you're not so full of yourselves...


 
I told you it's the avatar.

Anyone else feel this 250k thread will take ages.
I might become a mod after we complete it. That's how long it will take!
We all know how old the mods are.


----------



## Randy

_I burn your peek-ture._


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

how are you all, sexy people?

...and randy


----------



## Konfyouzd

i'm SUPER... thanks for asking


----------



## Randy

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> ...and randy


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Randy said:


>



awww.


----------



## Randy




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

randy, you totally were behind one of those tags expressing desire for me...


----------



## Randy

I can neither confirm, nor deny that. _:groff:_


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

hey, you could always add another...


----------



## Randy

[action= ]ponders[/action]


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> hey, you could always add another...



You gonna get rap....wait..already did that


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

you can't rape the willing...


----------



## Randy

IDK where this is going...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Sexy people are sexy.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Well can you at least struggle a little? Makes it more exciting


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

He looks at you with glazed eyes and a smile and hangs in your arms like dead meat.
Drakkar stunned him.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

mmmmmm dead meat. Now this is getting sexy


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

He whispers in Drakkars ear, "I feel tingly here when you do that."
"And I can't move."


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Why is this turning into cyber sex? Godless pull your pants up and stop it.......we'll continue later.....in chat


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I knew you would pull through for me baby.

He loves me not, he dies for me, he loves me not...


----------



## Groff

FEESH


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

^^ you


----------



## Randy

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in you shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


----------



## Randy

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Youtube comment said:


> What the bloody FUCK is this? Every NIN member should have their head run over by a cement mixer for even CONSIDERING doing a cover of this song.
> 
> Johnny Cash is turning in his grave listening to this shit. Absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## thebhef

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


----------



## thebhef

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>



Actually, Johnny Cash was all about it after he heard the finished product.


----------



## Randy

thebhef said:


> Actually, Johnny Cash was all about it after he heard the finished product.



Really? I kinda thought there was no way anybody could recreate the magic of his original recording of that song.


----------



## thebhef

It's probably true, but JC liked the attempt.


----------



## Groff

Doit


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.


----------



## Groff

Vulcanize the whoopee stick
In the ham wallet

Cattle prod the oyster ditch
With the lap rocket

Batter dip the cranny ax
In the gut locker

Retrofit the pudding hatch
Ooh la la
With the boink swatter

If i get you in the loop when I make a point to be straight with you then
In lieu of the innuendo in the end know my intent though
I brazillian wax poetic so hypothetically
I don't wanna beat around the bush

Foxtrot Unifrom Charlie Kilo
Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo

Marinate the nether rod
In the squish mitten

Power drill the yippee bog
With the dude piston

Pressure wash the quiver bone
In the bitch wrinkle

Cannonball the fiddle cove
Ooh la la
With the pork steeple

If i get you in the loop when I make a point to be straight with you then
In lieu of the innuendo in the end know my intent though
I brazillian wax poetic so hypothetically
I don't wanna beat around the bush

Foxtrot Unifrom Charlie Kilo
Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo

Put the you know what in the you know where
Put the you know what in the you know where
Put the you know what in the you know where
Put the you know what in the you know where pronto


----------



## playstopause

HERRO?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> HERRO?



???


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ???



Hello.
Is there anybody in there? 
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home?


----------



## Harry




----------



## Randy




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm back bitches!


----------



## Harry

THE BITCH IS BACK, BITCHES


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Harry said:


> THE BITCH IS BACK, BITCHES



*sigh*..Every friday I got to kill somebody..


----------



## Harry

Goddamn it, I didn't notice you replied until now


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Harry said:


> Goddamn it, I didn't notice you replied until now



And that shall be your downfall


----------



## Marv Attaxx

thebhef said:


> It's probably true, but JC liked the attempt.


The nin version is the original (released 1994) , JC covered it later (2002)...


----------



## Harry

marxgf


----------



## Konfyouzd

ay caramba!


----------



## Randy

[myspacevid]2025355041[/myspacevid]


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## thebhef

Mattmc74 said:


>


----------



## thebhef

Randy said:


> [myspacevid]2025355041[/myspacevid]


----------



## thebhef

Konfyouzd said:


> ay caramba!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

POOL AIN'T NEVA OPEN


----------



## thebhef

Harry said:


> marxgf


----------



## thebhef

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> POOL AIN'T NEVA OPEN


----------



## thebhef

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And that shall be your downfall


----------



## thebhef

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> *sigh*..Every friday I got to kill somebody..


----------



## Marv Attaxx

"Knock knock!"
" who's there?"
"tiny..."
"tiny who?"
"tiny fucks a stump"


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

best of craigslist : INTELLIGENT, cultured, 22y/o wm seeking Asian women (pref. Nihonese)


----------



## thebhef

Marv Attaxx said:


> "Knock knock!"
> " who's there?"
> "tiny..."
> "tiny who?"
> "tiny fucks a stump"


----------



## thebhef

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> best of craigslist : INTELLIGENT, cultured, 22y/o wm seeking Asian women (pref. Nihonese)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Because there's a recent shortage of scantily clad black guys (GodlessEndeavor will enjoy)


God Bless America


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

thebhef said:


>



Even better!
best of craigslist : Republican at CPAC


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Why is craigslist so horrible? I have seen some of the worst shit ever there. Everyone told me it was bad..but I didn't know it was that bad.

Somewhere..this guy is there


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why is craigslist so horrible? I have seen some of the worst shit ever there. Everyone told me it was bad..but I didn't know it was that bad.
> 
> Somewhere..this guy is there



 Eh, it's probably not so bad if you want to have it off with a closeted Republican...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Poor black guy..I know how he feels...all that trouble to rape someone and it doesn't even pay off


----------



## Konfyouzd

yo... you found that pic on craigslist? worst place in the world.

if he was raised by chickens--that's what they say--then why does he like the EAT chickens???



Zepp88 said:


> My black ass is in the chat.





the day i see a black ginger...


----------



## CatPancakes

!
!
!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Konfyouzd

very nice


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

stealthtastic totally isn't the best

i am


----------



## Randy




----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


> 6.


----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


> 5.


----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


> 3.


----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


> 2.


----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


> 1.


----------



## thebhef

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Groff

I've got something to get girls thumpin' like this


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Between the Buried and Me
Selkies: The Endless Obssesion.


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> I've got something to get girls thumpin' like this


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Slubba? Slubba..um..zuup zuup..ziddade?


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

PENIS.


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...trashes-a-french-supermarket.html#post1490152


----------



## Konfyouzd

four for you glen coco!!!!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Ladies.


----------



## Konfyouzd

??


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Cougars.


----------



## Konfyouzd

yes


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Damn, 5-2 for Chicago in the third period!


----------



## Konfyouzd

don't watch sports


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I thought they would beat this team easy! I didn't watch the whole game, just tuned in the third period. I hope we get the cup this season!


----------



## playstopause

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Damn, 5-2 for Chicago in the third period!



Wow.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Wow.



I'll watch the game now.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

HA, Cunucks got one in during powerplay, 3-5 now!


----------



## playstopause

Empty net, Chicago wins 6-3.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Damn, posted to soon, 6-3 now for Chicago.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

for Vancouver.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> for Vancouver.



WTF happened?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I'm going to go watch an epic movie, with popcorn. Make myself feel better.


----------



## playstopause

Just did that.


----------



## Harry




----------



## thebhef

Harry said:


>


----------



## Harry




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Fuck...that is all


----------



## Harry

That is all


----------



## Harry

that is all


----------



## Harry

I BECAME A CONTRIBUTOR I CAN DOUBLE POST NOW, WAIT TRIPL OPOST


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Well woopde shit


----------



## Harry

Dude, pay the 10 bucks and become one too so we can whore this thread


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

But I'm poor.


----------



## Harry

Black Metal Rapists should be rich.
From stealing money from the wallets of those that they rape


----------



## thebhef

I was the world's first Analrapist.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I don't rob them. Just rape them. They can keep the money. They'll need it to call a cab


----------



## Harry

thebhef said:


> I was the world's first Analrapist.



Even before any of the members of Analcunt?


----------



## Harry

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't rob them. Just rape them. They can keep the money. They'll need it to call a cab



Then how do you make a living as a rapist then?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

He lies. I've been raping since time began


----------



## thebhef

Oh no, It's pronounced Ah-nahl-ruh-pisst. (from analyst and therapist)


----------



## thebhef

Buster: It's not the pronunciation that scares me.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Harry said:


> Then how do you make a living as a rapist then?



I do other things. Raping is a personal hobby of mine.


----------



## Harry

Can you Black Metal without raping or must the two go hand in hand?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I can do either or..they just work best when together


----------



## Harry

What about death metal raping?
Too subtle perhaps?


----------



## Daemoniac

I am the iron.


----------



## Harry

He is the iron


----------



## Harry

the Iron of


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> La



E.


----------



## Harry

Es


----------



## g3rmanium

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............


----------



## Harry

That's quite the softporn there.


----------



## g3rmanium

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.............



Harry said:


> That's quite the softporn there.



Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.....


----------



## Harry

That's quite the softporn thereThat's quite the softporn there


----------



## g3rmanium

e.



Harry said:


> That's quite the softporn thereThat's quite the softporn there



lllllllllll 

E.


----------



## Harry

So they say you're never gonna get anymore because of that feature on the new typecast what do they


----------



## Daemoniac

Pretty sure i've won this one, guys. You may as well just pack up and go home.


----------



## Harry

You may as well blow home.
blow home
blow hom
blow ho
blow h
blow
blo
bl
b


----------



## Daemoniac

b
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
hb
bl
blo
blow
blow h
blow ho
blow hom
blow home
hlow bome
hlow bom
hlow bo
hlow b
hlow
hlo
hl
h
w
wo
woo
wool
wool h
wool hm
wool hmb
wool hmbe
hool wmb
hool wm
hool w
hool
hoo
ho
h


----------



## Harry

I'd say "e" "la".


----------



## Daemoniac

Ta-fucking-daaaaaa


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

llllllllll


----------



## Daemoniac

Ta-fucking-dE/.


----------



## Harry

E_utomerged Doublepost _


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!


----------



## Harry

E.

_Reason: Automerged Doublepost _E!


----------



## Daemoniac

Qunt.


----------



## Harry

quiet you


----------



## Daemoniac

QuntPuntMania.


----------



## Harry

quite


----------



## g3rmanium

E#



Harry said:


> quitE.



E'd. 

llll


----------



## Daemoniac

0101010001101000011010010110111001100111011100110010000001100001011100100110010100100000011100110110000101101001011001000010000001110100011011110010000001100010011001010010000001101110011000010110110101100101011001000010000000100111011001010111000101110101011010010111011001101111011000110110000101101100011011000111100100100111001000000111011101101000011001010110111000101100001000000111010001101000011011110111010101100111011010000010000001110100011010000110010101111001001000000110100001100001011101100110010100001101000010100110000100100000011000110110111101101101011011010110111101101110001000000110111001100001011011010110010100101100001000000111010001101000011001010010000001100100011001010110011001101001011011100110100101110100011010010110111101101110001000000110001101101111011100100111001001100101011100110111000001101111011011100110010001101001011011100110011100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001110100011010000110010100100000011011100110000101101101011001010010000001100100011010010110011001100110011001010111001001110011000011010000101001100110011011110111001000100000011001010110000101100011011010000010111000100000010101000110100001110101011100110010110000100000011000010010000001110010011001010110000101101100001000000110110101100001011011100010000001100001011011100110010000100000011000010010000001100110011010010110011101110101011100100110010100100000011010010110111000100000011000010010000001110000011010010110001101110100011101010111001001100101001000000110001101100001011011100010000001100010011011110111010001101000001000000110110001100001011110010000110100001010011000110110110001100001011010010110110100100000011101000110111100100000011101000110100001100101001000000110111001100001011011010110010100100000001001110110000101101110011010010110110101100001011011000010011100111011001000000111100101100101011101000010000001110100011010000110010101110011011001010010000001100001011100100110010100100000011001010111000101110101011010010111011001101111011000110110000101101100011011000111100100100000011100110110111100100000011011100110000101101101011001010110010000101100001000000110011001101111011100100010110000001101000010100111010001101000011011110111010101100111011010000010000001110100011010000110010101111001001000000110100001100001011101100110010100100000011000010010000001100011011011110110110101101101011011110110111000100000011011100110000101101101011001010010110000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110010001100101011001100110100101101110011010010111010001101001011011110110111000100000011000110110111101110010011100100110010101110011011100000110111101101110011001000110100101101110011001110010000001110111011010010111010001101000000011010000101001110100011010000110010100100000011011100110000101101101011001010010000001100100011010010110011001100110011001010111001001110011001000000110011001101111011100100010000001100101011000010110001101101000001011100010000001000110011011110111001000100000011100110110100001101111011101010110110001100100001000000110000101101110011110010010000001101111011011100110010100100000011001000110010101100110011010010110111001100101001000000110100101101110001000000111011101101000011000010111010000100000011100110110010101101110011100110110010100001101000010100110010101100001011000110110100000100000011010010111001100100000011000010110111000100000011000010110111001101001011011010110000101101100001011000010000001101000011010010111001100100000011001000110010101100110011010010110111001101001011101000110100101101111011011100010000001101001011011100010000001110100011010000110010100100000011011110110111001100101001000000110001101100001011100110110010100100000011101110110100101101100011011000010000001100010011001010010000001100001011100000111000001110010011011110111000001110010011010010110000101110100011001010000110100001010011101000110111100100000011101000110100001100001011101000010000001100011011000010111001101100101001000000110111101101110011011000111100100101110001000000000110100001010000011010000101001001111011011100010000001110100011010000110010100100000011011110111010001101000011001010111001000100000011010000110000101101110011001000010110000100000011101000110100001101001011011100110011101110011001000000110000101110010011001010010000001110011011000010110100101100100001000000111010001101111001000000110001001100101001000000110111001100001011011010110010101100100001000000010011101110101011011100110100101110110011011110110001101100001011011000110110001111001001001110010000001110111011010000110100101100011011010000000110100001010011010000110000101110110011001010010000001100010011011110111010001101000001000000111010001101000011001010010000001101110011000010110110101100101001000000110000101101110011001000010000001110100011010000110010100100000011001000110010101100110011010010110111001101001011101000110100101101111011011100010000001100001011011100111001101110111011001010111001001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110111100100000011101000110100001100101001000000110111001100001011011010110010100100000011010010110111000100000011000110110111101101101011011010110111101101110001011100000110100001010010000010010000001101101011000010110111000100000011000010110111001100100001000000110000101101110001000000110111101111000001000000110000101110010011001010010000001100010011011110111010001101000001000000010011101100001011011100110100101101101011000010110110000100111001011000010000001100001011011100110010000100000011101000110100001100101011100110110010100100000011000010111001001100101001000000111010101101110011010010111011001101111011000110110000101101100011011000111100100100000011100110110111100100000011011100110000101101101011001010110010000101100000011010000101001101001011011100110000101110011011011010111010101100011011010000010000001100001011100110010000001101110011011110111010000100000011011110110111001101100011110010010000001110100011010000110010100100000011011100110000101101101011001010010110000100000011000100111010101110100001000000110000101101100011100110110111100100000011101000110100001100101001000000110010001100101011001100110100101101110011010010111010001101001011011110110111000101100001000000110100101110011001000000111010001101000011001010010000001110011011000010110110101100101000011010000101001101001011011100010000001100010011011110111010001101000001000000110001101100001011100110110010101110011001110100010000001100110011011110111001000100000011010010110011000100000011000010010000001101101011000010110111000100000011100110110100001101111011101010110110001100100001000000111001101

BINARY CUT.


----------



## Harry

man


----------



## Harry

what


----------



## Daemoniac

Its Aristotle.

God, dude, DONT YOU SPEAK BINARY


----------



## Harry

it is buy a nary


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!

R.

T.


----------



## Harry

_Reason:_


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Harry




----------



## g3rmanium

Harry said:


> _Reason:_





E!

E$

E.

R.


----------



## Konfyouzd

muhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Hehehe


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Konfyouzd

bombaclaaaaaaaat!!!


----------



## Groff

KILL IT


----------



## Groff

KILL IT WITH FIRE


----------



## Groff

NAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebhef

Bring it back to life with fire!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## thebhef

A!


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> KILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



L'd!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

D!


----------



## thebhef

M!


----------



## thebhef

M is for motherfucker.


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> M is for motherfucker.



Children should be taught the alphabet in this way.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!

E.


----------



## sami

test

test2

<---still doesn't know how to make a new reply without it being auto double merged 

fdas

sdfasdfasdfasdfasd

weafr32fdasf:chris:


----------



## g3rmanium

E&#167;


----------



## thebhef

It's really flash. We've got incredible titties and some motors...


----------



## g3rmanium

E&


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Z!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> E!



WIN, IMHO.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



playstopause said:


> WIN, IMHO.



E. 

E.

E!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## Randy




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>



...this shallow water is my grave?

*breakdown*


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

E!


----------



## playstopause

B!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> B!


----------



## g3rmanium

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> E!



E!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

ADGBE!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I specializes in your asshole


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I specializes in your asshole


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I specializes in your asshole


 
helluva specialty


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

F!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Konfyouzd

holy amanuelle i selassie i... JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Groff

I love this damn movie xD


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

tyvmfuxoot


----------



## AK DRAGON

To continue this thread will cause


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Chris.


----------



## Konfyouzd

oomp loompa doopity doo...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## playstopause

[SIGN]


AK DRAGON said:


> To continue this thread will cause



[/SIGN]


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> [SIGN]
> 
> [/SIGN]



hreally:


----------



## playstopause

God it's quiet here....


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> God it's quiet here....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

That's what she said....A HYULK HYULK!!!


----------



## playstopause

Ok!


----------



## El Caco

It looks better like this

[evil]



[/evil]


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Ok!


----------



## Konfyouzd

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaann... fuck yo mama


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I TELL YOU WHAT SKI KING..WHY DON'T YOU TAKE SOME CHICKEN..HOME TO YO MOMMA..THAT WAY I AIN'T GOT TO STUFF MAH BOOT ALL UP IN YA ASS


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco




----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I TELL YOU WHAT SKI KING..WHY DON'T YOU TAKE SOME CHICKEN..HOME TO YO MOMMA..THAT WAY I AIN'T GOT TO STUFF MAH BOOT ALL UP IN YA ASS



say what?


----------



## Groff

AK DRAGON said:


> To continue this thread will cause


----------



## Groff

puppehs


----------



## Groff

i like puppies and i like turtles, i like puppyturtle


----------



## Groff

w00t, new tags time!


----------



## Groff

tittehs


----------



## Groff

Bitch, lemme holla at them tittehs


----------



## Groff

Have Windows XP?

Go to the control panel

1. Click on speech
2. copy and paste this into the box:my roflcopter goes tche tche tche tche tche tche tche tche ttttttttttttttte soi soi soi tche tche tche tche tche tche tche tche ttttttttte oh my god charge the lazers ajvjvjvjvjvjvjvjvjvjvjvjvjvjvjv
3. ????
4. PROFIT!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

La,


----------



## Groff

La~


----------



## Groff

La`


----------



## Groff

La:


----------



## Groff

La;


----------



## Groff

La'


----------



## Groff

La"


----------



## Groff

La<


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> La`


----------



## Groff

La>


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> La:


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> La;


----------



## Groff

La/


----------



## Groff

La?


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> La'


----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> La/


----------



## Groff

[email protected]


----------



## Groff

La#


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> La?


----------



## Groff

La$


----------



## Groff

La&#37;


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> La!


----------



## Groff

La^


----------



## Groff

La&


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> [email protected]


----------



## Groff

La*


----------



## Groff

La(


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> La&


----------



## Groff

La)


----------



## Groff

La-


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> La(


----------



## Groff

La_


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> La-


----------



## Groff

La=


----------



## Groff

La+


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> La=


----------



## Groff

La\


----------



## Groff

La|


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> La+


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> La|


----------



## Groff

Back to Heroic Ulduar. Brb


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> La|


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> Back to Heroic Ulduar. Brb


----------



## Groff

Wow, died already xD


----------



## Groff

Ice block'd!


----------



## Groff

Totally wasn't on the ball


----------



## Groff

Ballness


----------



## Groff

Nutz


----------



## Groff

Taint


----------



## Groff

Gooch


----------



## Groff

*sneeze*


----------



## Groff

I sneezed irl


----------



## thebhef

Oh shitohshitohshitohshitohshitohshitohshitohshitohshitohshitohshitohshitohshit!


----------



## Groff

My back hurts


----------



## Groff

Hurts really bad...


----------



## Groff

My hip is all fucked


----------



## Groff

Was pushed off of a play set when I was young


----------



## thebhef

Cut it off.


----------



## Groff

Bruised my collar bone


----------



## Groff

thebhef said:


> Cut it off.



No


----------



## thebhef

cut that off, too.


----------



## Groff

For I am teh gr0ff


----------



## thebhef

psh


----------



## Groff

I am teh gr0ff.

Therefore I am awesome.


----------



## Groff

There is no questioning it


----------



## Groff

Ask Randy, he knows


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## thebhef

I'm not questioning your groff-ness or contesting your state of being groff. I'm merely pointing out that it is a state which has no added value!


----------



## Groff

I has a Razer Lycosa keyboard


----------



## Groff

thebhef said:


> I'm not questioning your groff-ness or contesting your state of being groff. I'm merely pointing out that it is a state which makes you awesome!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I > U


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> I > U



n < &#305;


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> n < &#305;



¡un&#607; &#477;&#613;&#647; &#477;&#670;&#305;l s&#670;ool &#477;&#633;ns &#647;&#305;


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

O Hai PSP!


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> La



And also,


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> O Hai PSP!



HAI GRF!


----------



## playstopause

*:WAVEY:*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *:WAVEY:*



_*hello?*_


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

E!


----------



## playstopause

^
E's back!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ^
> E's back!



But gone.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> But gone.



Sadly.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Sadly.



Alright then.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Alright then.



Bye-bye!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Bye-bye!



_*:WAVEY:*_


----------



## thebhef

plays to pause.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## tian

^ greatness


----------



## Harry

jazz in my pints


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

did someone say pint?


----------



## leandroab

hufschmid said:


>



holyfuckingshit!!!!!!1111!!11

that's my dream



Groff said:


> I has a Razer Lycosa keyboard



that's funny, my brother just got one

IT SHINEZZZZZ!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore,
While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
`'Tis some visitor,' I muttered, `tapping at my chamber door -
Only this, and nothing more.'

Ah, distinctly I remember it was in the bleak December,
And each separate dying ember wrought its ghost upon the floor.
Eagerly I wished the morrow; - vainly I had sought to borrow
From my books surcease of sorrow - sorrow for the lost Lenore -
For the rare and radiant maiden whom the angels named Lenore -
Nameless here for evermore.

And the silken sad uncertain rustling of each purple curtain
Thrilled me - filled me with fantastic terrors never felt before;
So that now, to still the beating of my heart, I stood repeating
`'Tis some visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door -
Some late visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door; -
This it is, and nothing more,'

Presently my soul grew stronger; hesitating then no longer,
`Sir,' said I, `or Madam, truly your forgiveness I implore;
But the fact is I was napping, and so gently you came rapping,
And so faintly you came tapping, tapping at my chamber door,
That I scarce was sure I heard you' - here I opened wide the door; -
Darkness there, and nothing more.

Deep into that darkness peering, long I stood there wondering, fearing,
Doubting, dreaming dreams no mortal ever dared to dream before
But the silence was unbroken, and the darkness gave no token,
And the only word there spoken was the whispered word, `Lenore!'
This I whispered, and an echo murmured back the word, `Lenore!'
Merely this and nothing more.

Back into the chamber turning, all my soul within me burning,
Soon again I heard a tapping somewhat louder than before.
`Surely,' said I, `surely that is something at my window lattice;
Let me see then, what thereat is, and this mystery explore -
Let my heart be still a moment and this mystery explore; -
'Tis the wind and nothing more!'

Open here I flung the shutter, when, with many a flirt and flutter,
In there stepped a stately raven of the saintly days of yore.
Not the least obeisance made he; not a minute stopped or stayed he;
But, with mien of lord or lady, perched above my chamber door -
Perched upon a bust of Pallas just above my chamber door -
Perched, and sat, and nothing more.

Then this ebony bird beguiling my sad fancy into smiling,
By the grave and stern decorum of the countenance it wore,
`Though thy crest be shorn and shaven, thou,' I said, `art sure no craven.
Ghastly grim and ancient raven wandering from the nightly shore -
Tell me what thy lordly name is on the Night's Plutonian shore!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'

Much I marvelled this ungainly fowl to hear discourse so plainly,
Though its answer little meaning - little relevancy bore;
For we cannot help agreeing that no living human being
Ever yet was blessed with seeing bird above his chamber door -
Bird or beast above the sculptured bust above his chamber door,
With such name as `Nevermore.'

But the raven, sitting lonely on the placid bust, spoke only,
That one word, as if his soul in that one word he did outpour.
Nothing further then he uttered - not a feather then he fluttered -
Till I scarcely more than muttered `Other friends have flown before -
On the morrow he will leave me, as my hopes have flown before.'
Then the bird said, `Nevermore.'

Startled at the stillness broken by reply so aptly spoken,
`Doubtless,' said I, `what it utters is its only stock and store,
Caught from some unhappy master whom unmerciful disaster
Followed fast and followed faster till his songs one burden bore -
Till the dirges of his hope that melancholy burden bore
Of "Never-nevermore."'

But the raven still beguiling all my sad soul into smiling,
Straight I wheeled a cushioned seat in front of bird and bust and door;
Then, upon the velvet sinking, I betook myself to linking
Fancy unto fancy, thinking what this ominous bird of yore -
What this grim, ungainly, ghastly, gaunt, and ominous bird of yore
Meant in croaking `Nevermore.'

This I sat engaged in guessing, but no syllable expressing
To the fowl whose fiery eyes now burned into my bosom's core;
This and more I sat divining, with my head at ease reclining
On the cushion's velvet lining that the lamp-light gloated o'er,
But whose velvet violet lining with the lamp-light gloating o'er,
_She_ shall press, ah, nevermore!

Then, methought, the air grew denser, perfumed from an unseen censer
Swung by Seraphim whose foot-falls tinkled on the tufted floor.
`Wretch,' I cried, `thy God hath lent thee - by these angels he has sent thee
Respite - respite and nepenthe from thy memories of Lenore!
Quaff, oh quaff this kind nepenthe, and forget this lost Lenore!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'

`Prophet!' said I, `thing of evil! - prophet still, if bird or devil! -
Whether tempter sent, or whether tempest tossed thee here ashore,
Desolate yet all undaunted, on this desert land enchanted -
On this home by horror haunted - tell me truly, I implore -
Is there - _is_ there balm in Gilead? - tell me - tell me, I implore!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'

`Prophet!' said I, `thing of evil! - prophet still, if bird or devil!
By that Heaven that bends above us - by that God we both adore -
Tell this soul with sorrow laden if, within the distant Aidenn,
It shall clasp a sainted maiden whom the angels named Lenore -
Clasp a rare and radiant maiden, whom the angels named Lenore?'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'

`Be that word our sign of parting, bird or fiend!' I shrieked upstarting -
`Get thee back into the tempest and the Night's Plutonian shore!
Leave no black plume as a token of that lie thy soul hath spoken!
Leave my loneliness unbroken! - quit the bust above my door!
Take thy beak from out my heart, and take thy form from off my door!'
Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'

And the raven, never flitting, still is sitting, still is sitting
On the pallid bust of Pallas just above my chamber door;
And his eyes have all the seeming of a demon's that is dreaming,
And the lamp-light o'er him streaming throws his shadow on the floor;
And my soul from out that shadow that lies floating on the floor
Shall be lifted - nevermore!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Yep


----------



## Marv Attaxx

hufschmid said:


>



Fuck Yeah


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> did someone say pint?



Yes, and I know what's in that pint.


----------



## Groff

Wow Nick, lots of love for you in the tags


----------



## Groff

Someone get Nick a plane ticket so he can come party with us!


----------



## Groff

10


----------



## Groff

9.


----------



## Groff

8.


----------



## Groff

7.


----------



## Groff

6.


----------



## Groff

5.


----------



## Groff

4.


----------



## Groff

3.


----------



## Groff

2.


----------



## Groff

1.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Now that I think about it


----------



## Groff

Wham! was a big part of the in-store play list on the radio when I worked at an arts and crafts store


----------



## Groff

I'd like to know where they get their in-store radio from...


----------



## Groff

All the Wawa markets around here have the same one


----------



## Groff

I want to kill the person who programmed it


----------



## Groff

It has caused me to become a little insane


----------



## Groff

Elvis and Earth, wind and fire were also big parts of the playlist


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Bow chicka bow wow


----------



## Groff

Man that song is dirty


----------



## Groff

Heh


----------



## Groff

hoh


----------



## Groff

hih


----------



## Groff

mmmmmmmm cold pizza


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I want chicken


----------



## Groff

Dumbass is playing a 33 at 45 speed....


----------



## Groff

I have a soft spot for polka


----------



## Groff

For I am a polak


----------



## Groff

I had a few cousins who were in a polka band


----------



## Groff

they were called The Brew Crew


----------



## Groff

I can only remember their signature song


----------



## Groff

we drink we drink we drink we bowl we drink we golf we drink some more, HEY! We're the brew crew!


----------



## Groff

Who says Zakk Wylde is the only one who can write songs about drinking?


----------



## Groff

Bier


----------



## Groff

Mmmmm hoegaarden


----------



## Groff

Drakkar loves us all


----------



## Groff

And some of us, TOO much


----------



## Groff

Ifyouknowwhatimean


----------



## Groff




----------



## 74n4LL0

Groff said:


> Mmmmm hoegaarden



+1


----------



## Groff

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 4,310
User Name Posts
playstopause 687
Zepp88 463
Groff 397
thebhef 365
Konfyouzd 344
DrakkarTyrannis 306
g3rmanium 173
E Lucevan Le Stelle 166
Randy 160
G0DLESSENDEAVOR 139


----------



## Groff

D!

(new people don't know what that means)


----------



## Groff

D!


----------



## Groff

D!

*holds up lighter in tribute*


----------



## Groff

Perhaps I should raid my photobucket


----------



## Groff

My new mount and UI


----------



## Groff

All my 7s


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP.... FAP!


----------



## Groff

O hai!


----------



## Groff

FUCKY!


----------



## Groff

Mead. With Trojan airlock


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

lol wut?


----------



## Groff

Hey! This cost the same per month as my health insurance would!


----------



## Groff

Nice shot 

edobear:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I miss Nerina  She abandoned us


----------



## Groff

lol blown tube


----------



## Groff

Proof that Johann was a contributer


----------



## Groff

Months before the movie came out.


----------



## Groff

Dean fails at drilling holes


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

MELLONS!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Ah yes, from my famous "My tone is hollow!" thread.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Fuck these things


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

WOOOOO!!!!! YEAAAAHH!!! ....What?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Ah yes, My 8 Easy Bits comic tribute.


----------



## Groff

White Castle


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Can you defeat OPP (Yeah you know me)


----------



## Groff

Fuck yeah watermelon


----------



## Groff

zOMG the Lord is dead?!


----------



## Randy

THIS BASS SUCKS!!


----------



## Groff

.....Huh?!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

Here's one of my classic threads.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/49182-alcohol-white-castle-picstory-56k-cheap-vodka.html


----------



## Randy

cl*ASS*ic


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff...stop talking to yourself...it's sad


----------



## playstopause

Well hello there lovers.


----------



## playstopause

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Groff...stop talking to yourself...it's sad


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

PtP you hush...wait..have I raped you yet? I think I got everyone else. I keep forgetting about you.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Exact. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## playstopause

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> PtP you hush...wait..have I raped you yet? I think I got everyone else. I keep forgetting about you.



Would that be me you're talking about?


----------



## playstopause

zzz.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

playstopause said:


> Would that be me you're talking about?



Yes you. I don't remember..but I don't think I have. I need to start branding my victims or something..that way I'll know. It's hard to commit all of it to memory


----------



## playstopause

I don't have a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## playstopause

Ok, one for the road!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Ok, one for the road!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


>




 that song.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>



And where has your sexy ass been?


----------



## Randy

^


----------



## vampiregenocide

This thread is the bee's knees


----------



## thebhef

True fact.


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> E!



I support your motion, Sir.



Groff said:


> La<



E.



Groff said:


> Bier



Oh ja.



Groff said:


> Proof that Johann was a contributer





E.


----------



## Zepp88

Tacos. Fact.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Randy said:


> ^



There a problem dear sir?


----------



## leandroab

vampiregenocide said:


> Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered weak and weary,
> Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore,
> While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
> As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
> `'Tis some visitor,' I muttered, `tapping at my chamber door -
> Only this, and nothing more.'
> 
> Ah, distinctly I remember it was in the bleak December,
> And each separate dying ember wrought its ghost upon the floor.
> Eagerly I wished the morrow; - vainly I had sought to borrow
> From my books surcease of sorrow - sorrow for the lost Lenore -
> For the rare and radiant maiden whom the angels named Lenore -
> Nameless here for evermore.
> 
> 
> And the silken sad uncertain rustling of each purple curtain
> Thrilled me - filled me with fantastic terrors never felt before;
> So that now, to still the beating of my heart, I stood repeating
> `'Tis some visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door -
> Some late visitor entreating entrance at my chamber door; -
> This it is, and nothing more,'
> 
> Presently my soul grew stronger; hesitating then no longer,
> `Sir,' said I, `or Madam, truly your forgiveness I implore;
> But the fact is I was napping, and so gently you came rapping,
> And so faintly you came tapping, tapping at my chamber door,
> That I scarce was sure I heard you' - here I opened wide the door; -
> Darkness there, and nothing more.
> 
> Deep into that darkness peering, long I stood there wondering, fearing,
> Doubting, dreaming dreams no mortal ever dared to dream before
> But the silence was unbroken, and the darkness gave no token,
> And the only word there spoken was the whispered word, `Lenore!'
> This I whispered, and an echo murmured back the word, `Lenore!'
> Merely this and nothing more.
> 
> Back into the chamber turning, all my soul within me burning,
> Soon again I heard a tapping somewhat louder than before.
> `Surely,' said I, `surely that is something at my window lattice;
> Let me see then, what thereat is, and this mystery explore -
> Let my heart be still a moment and this mystery explore; -
> 'Tis the wind and nothing more!'
> 
> Open here I flung the shutter, when, with many a flirt and flutter,
> In there stepped a stately raven of the saintly days of yore.
> Not the least obeisance made he; not a minute stopped or stayed he;
> But, with mien of lord or lady, perched above my chamber door -
> Perched upon a bust of Pallas just above my chamber door -
> Perched, and sat, and nothing more.
> 
> Then this ebony bird beguiling my sad fancy into smiling,
> By the grave and stern decorum of the countenance it wore,
> `Though thy crest be shorn and shaven, thou,' I said, `art sure no craven.
> Ghastly grim and ancient raven wandering from the nightly shore -
> Tell me what thy lordly name is on the Night's Plutonian shore!'
> Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'
> 
> Much I marvelled this ungainly fowl to hear discourse so plainly,
> Though its answer little meaning - little relevancy bore;
> For we cannot help agreeing that no living human being
> Ever yet was blessed with seeing bird above his chamber door -
> Bird or beast above the sculptured bust above his chamber door,
> With such name as `Nevermore.'
> 
> But the raven, sitting lonely on the placid bust, spoke only,
> That one word, as if his soul in that one word he did outpour.
> Nothing further then he uttered - not a feather then he fluttered -
> Till I scarcely more than muttered `Other friends have flown before -
> On the morrow he will leave me, as my hopes have flown before.'
> Then the bird said, `Nevermore.'
> 
> Startled at the stillness broken by reply so aptly spoken,
> `Doubtless,' said I, `what it utters is its only stock and store,
> Caught from some unhappy master whom unmerciful disaster
> Followed fast and followed faster till his songs one burden bore -
> Till the dirges of his hope that melancholy burden bore
> Of "Never-nevermore."'
> 
> But the raven still beguiling all my sad soul into smiling,
> Straight I wheeled a cushioned seat in front of bird and bust and door;
> Then, upon the velvet sinking, I betook myself to linking
> Fancy unto fancy, thinking what this ominous bird of yore -
> What this grim, ungainly, ghastly, gaunt, and ominous bird of yore
> Meant in croaking `Nevermore.'
> 
> This I sat engaged in guessing, but no syllable expressing
> To the fowl whose fiery eyes now burned into my bosom's core;
> This and more I sat divining, with my head at ease reclining
> On the cushion's velvet lining that the lamp-light gloated o'er,
> But whose velvet violet lining with the lamp-light gloating o'er,
> _She_ shall press, ah, nevermore!
> 
> Then, methought, the air grew denser, perfumed from an unseen censer
> Swung by Seraphim whose foot-falls tinkled on the tufted floor.
> `Wretch,' I cried, `thy God hath lent thee - by these angels he has sent thee
> Respite - respite and nepenthe from thy memories of Lenore!
> Quaff, oh quaff this kind nepenthe, and forget this lost Lenore!'
> Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'
> 
> `Prophet!' said I, `thing of evil! - prophet still, if bird or devil! -
> Whether tempter sent, or whether tempest tossed thee here ashore,
> Desolate yet all undaunted, on this desert land enchanted -
> On this home by horror haunted - tell me truly, I implore -
> Is there - _is_ there balm in Gilead? - tell me - tell me, I implore!'
> Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'
> 
> `Prophet!' said I, `thing of evil! - prophet still, if bird or devil!
> By that Heaven that bends above us - by that God we both adore -
> Tell this soul with sorrow laden if, within the distant Aidenn,
> It shall clasp a sainted maiden whom the angels named Lenore -
> Clasp a rare and radiant maiden, whom the angels named Lenore?'
> Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'
> 
> `Be that word our sign of parting, bird or fiend!' I shrieked upstarting -
> `Get thee back into the tempest and the Night's Plutonian shore!
> Leave no black plume as a token of that lie thy soul hath spoken!
> Leave my loneliness unbroken! - quit the bust above my door!
> Take thy beak from out my heart, and take thy form from off my door!'
> Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.'
> 
> And the raven, never flitting, still is sitting, still is sitting
> On the pallid bust of Pallas just above my chamber door;
> And his eyes have all the seeming of a demon's that is dreaming,
> And the lamp-light o'er him streaming throws his shadow on the floor;
> And my soul from out that shadow that lies floating on the floor
> Shall be lifted - nevermore!



I FUCKING HATE THIS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*remembers almost failing english at highschool*

bow chicka wow wow


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Groff...stop talking to yourself...it's sad



Then come over and whisper to me then.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> Then come over and whisper to me then.



No!

Me


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> Tacos. Fact.



Flo thinks of tacos all the time.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


> Then come over and whisper to me then.





E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> No!
> 
> Me



Don't worry..there's enough to go around


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> No!
> 
> Me



I have two ears. So why not both?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Stephanie Courtney


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I really want a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Anyone care to make me one?


----------



## Groff

om nom nom nom


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I really want a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Anyone care to make me one?



I have chunky and smooth peanut butter, which would you prefer?


----------



## Groff

Bitch, lemme holla at them tittehs


----------



## Groff

tittehs


----------



## Groff

balls of steel


----------



## Groff

tittehs of steel


----------



## Groff

cawks of steel


----------



## Groff

Bi7ch ov d00m


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


> I have chunky and smooth peanut butter, which would you prefer?



Chunky please


----------



## Groff

Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Chunky please



*Heads to the kitchen*


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Tacos. Fact.



Hallo Mike.


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> *Heads to the kitchen*



*hands Drakkar a chunky peanut butter and jelly sammich*


----------



## Groff

Chunky peanut butter =


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Thanks babe *swats ass*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!

E.

Where did the tags go?


----------



## Groff

*sigh*

I hate how I re-connect with an old acquaintance, become good friends with her, and then she's like "moving hundreds of miles away! wee!"


----------



## Groff

So much for having another friend here


----------



## Groff

In other news, this pretzel i'm eating looks like a cock


----------



## Groff

*eats it in one bite*


----------



## Groff

Philly pretzels


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

So I just contributed.....Yep. Finally did it


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So I just contributed.....Yep. Finally did it


----------



## leandroab

E!


----------



## Groff

Celebration!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

:blorb:


----------



## Groff

Downloading a bunch of Duke Nukem sounds


----------



## leandroab

calcukus sucks ass from a straw


----------



## Groff

Gonna fuck around with my guild in vent


----------



## leandroab

Shake it baby

your face your ass. What's the difference?

Groovy!

hehehe.. wasted!


----------



## Groff

Step 1: Go to Google Image search
Step 2: Search for 'Yaoi'
Step 3: ???
Step 4: PROFIT!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

heyhey


----------



## leandroab

*just ate a 130g Hershey's bar*


----------



## Groff

Danglies


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> heyhey



hai hai!


----------



## leandroab

Groff said:


> Step 1: Go to Google Image search
> Step 2: Search for 'Yaoi'
> Step 3: ???
> Step 4: PROFIT!



i'm scarred for life

buceta!

HMMM!


----------



## Groff

tittehs


----------



## leandroab

needs to stufy some calculus, but the calculus is boring







aaaaaaaaaaaaaaas
sssssssssssss
sa


a
a

a
a
a
fuck
aass
dam

vagina!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groff

leandroab said:


> i'm scarred for life
> 
> buceta!
> 
> HMMM!



Now tell all your friends to do it.

Epic prank


----------



## leandroab

Wahjoynah


----------



## Groff

Nick, you should post a few more pics of your sexy self.


----------



## leandroab

Groff said:


> Now tell all your friends to do it.
> 
> Epic prank



prank..

so your not a fan of the cock


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

leandroab said:


> prank..
> 
> so your not a fan of the cock



he's just a fan of mine


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


> Nick, you should post a few more pics of your sexy self.



Maybe you should too Groff...I don't recall seeing any of yours in the pic thread


----------



## leandroab

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> he's just a fan of mine



eh...

*Dr. Evil's voice*

RIIIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTT....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

That he is.....that he is


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!

E!


----------



## leandroab

g3rmanium said:


> E.
> 
> E!
> 
> E!




WHAT IN THEH FACK IS THAHT!T?:!?!ASF%ÏA*S*&Ä&

Smart Parts [email protected]


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Maybe you should too Groff...I don't recall seeing any of yours in the pic thread



I'm in there.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Jack Daniels? Where's the Disaronno? I only drink Disaronno.......you sorry sack of tangerine bitch..GIMME MAH DRINK!


----------



## leandroab

"I'm teh baws"


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Ha Ha, Groff looks just like the avatar.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Ha Ha, Groff looks just like the avatar.



And here she is....it's Miss America.....


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Drakkar, suck it.


----------



## leandroab

Duke Nukem:

"SUCK IT DOWN!"


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Drakkar, suck it.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

No, the other side Drakkar.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I need to fuckin shave..I got serious face fuzz going on


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I need to fuckin shave..I got serious face fuzz going on



Fuzz, you say?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

g3rmanium said:


> Fuzz, you say?



Yes. I got's a hairy face. Gotta fix that.

In unrelated news I just went to the door to get my food, I got delivery...and the delivery dude was cute as shit. If I wasn't so damn hungry I mighta had some rap for him..but the stomach wasn't having any distractions. Gave him a big tip though.





NO NOT LIKE THAT


----------



## leandroab

disturbing...............................














my parrot actually regurgitated, bit my hand so i could open it, and placed the food over my hand...

"Hey, Thanks!"
&#172;&#172;


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Can we shove the gay talk aside. If woman were more open to us men on this forum, I'd be more inclined to hear them.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Can we shove the gay talk aside. If woman were more open to us men on this forum, I'd be more inclined to hear them.



There are straight men on this forum?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Can we shove the gay talk aside. If woman were more open to us men on this forum, I'd be more inclined to hear them.



I don't know why you're so concerned about women. You'll never get close to any you don't have to pay. And last time I checked we had none of those on this site. Best stick to sheep..they don't dislike you......too much


----------



## El Caco

Groff said:


>



Why would you consider drinking Jack when you have Tullamore Dew available?


----------



## leandroab

beh


----------



## Zepp88

Homosensual.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> Homosensual.



.........................................gayfish.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

You leave Zepp alone..he's only a child


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] ponders what life would be like under the sea, spawning with manfish[/action]


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Hahah...man fish...hyulk hyulk


----------



## Zepp88

and apparently no balls


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

No balls!?!? IT'S A TARP!!


----------



## Zepp88

Not a tranny?



I WANT A DISCOUNT!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Trannies....scary stuff. Ya know that's like the biggest selling porn genre now? I'm a bit stunned


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Trannies....scary stuff. Ya know that's like the biggest selling porn genre now? I'm a bit stunned



It is pretty odd.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And something else porn related. The singer of Pyrexia does porn. I didn't know that. I wish I hadn't. Apparently some website called Hole And A Heartbeat. Someone please check that out and tell me there's isn't a painfully gay undertone to all that.


----------



## Zepp88

Pyrexia?


----------



## Zepp88

I just looked.


Yes, on the front page there are more dudes than females.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The whole site is dedicated to "tattooed hardcore dudes" and their sexual escapades. They explain the guys and get into detail with them moreso than the women, who seem to just be living props for their performances. One of the selling points to paying for membership is the "solo shots and one on one footage" of these dudes...really?

I suppose this is for those metal/hardcore guys in denial about their sexuality. So women are there to make it seem a little less gay. GodlessEndeavor this will be perfect for you


----------



## leandroab

jesus wtf guys


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The whole site is dedicated to "tattooed hardcore dudes" and their sexual escapades. They explain the guys and get into detail with them moreso than the women, who seem to just be living props for their performances. One of the selling points to paying for membership is the "solo shots and one on one footage" of these dudes...really?
> 
> I suppose this is for those metal/hardcore guys in denial about their sexuality. So women are there to make it seem a little less gay. GodlessEndeavor this will be perfect for you



Wow.


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> jesus wtf guys



If you can't take it. GTFO my 100k.


----------



## leandroab

Zepp88 said:


> If you can't take it. GTFO my 100k.


your 100k?

And i thought it was 250k now

*Konfus3d*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

leandroab said:


> jesus wtf guys



Will you stop whining? For someone who takes offense to all this talk you sure do respond to it all and come back repeatedly.

Now be nice and smile for the other forumites...and don't slouch!


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> your 100k?
> 
> And i thought it was 250k now
> 
> *Konfus3d*



Oh.....you're so new to this place....


Just bend over and get it over with now. It'll hurt less next time.


Drakkar's up at bat!


----------



## leandroab

Hey calm down dudes!
I'm not whining.... It's just because it was like way random.. But then I realized 5 minutes after my post, that this topic is more random than ever...
So..

Just..

Relax!


----------



## Zepp88

^^^^ and apparently no balls.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And now you post cat porn...MODS!!! MODS!!!! I'm telling on you...after a furious fapping.

And thank you Zepp. I might as well add him to the roster. You aren't really a member of SS.Org until you're raped. Thems the rules


----------



## leandroab

Zepp88 said:


> ^^^^ and apparently no balls.




literal = win?


----------



## Zepp88

Drakkar will never let you down. Not until he's done.


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> literal = win?



^^^^ no wang at all


----------



## leandroab

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You aren't really a member of SS.Org until you're raped. Thems the rules



A wise man called Peter Steele once said

"...my tatooed ass reads 'exit only'..."

so...




*drug tv commercial announcer voice at 400wpm speed*

"No I don't have a tattoed ass
Yes you get the picture
No, not of my ass..."














Zepp88 said:


> ^^^^ no wang at all


^^^^^^^^ I don't get it...



























































































































... at all


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

leandroab said:


> A wise man called Peter Steele once said
> 
> "...my tatooed ass reads 'exit only'..."
> 
> so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *drug tv commercial announcer voice at 400wpm speed*
> 
> "No I don't have a tattoed ass
> Yes you get the picture
> No, not of my ass..."



..you're funny. Acting like you have a choice. I haven't heard that in a while. And besides..Peter Steele did a shoot for a men's mag. He doesn't have much right to complain. How many women do you see with stacks of Playgirl under their beds?





Just askin for it


----------



## leandroab

quote fail?


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> A wise man called Peter Steele once said
> 
> "...my tatooed ass reads 'exit only'..."
> 
> so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *drug tv commercial announcer voice at 400wpm speed*
> 
> "No I don't have a tattoed ass
> Yes you get the picture
> No, not of my ass..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^ I don't get it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... at all




+200 points for the Type O Negative reference. -10000000 for not getting it.


----------



## leandroab

realizing quote fail

I fail

*shoots myself*



Zepp88 said:


> +200 points for the Type O Negative reference. -10000000 for not getting it.



I did, but not too fast for you


*shoots myself again even though i'm dead already, shiet*


----------



## stuh84

You know what?

I can read YOUR poker face Mike.


----------



## leandroab

I DID drink a 6 pack of guiness... and I'm already drinking my third from the other six pack

so..

i'm kinda slow right now



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ..you're funny. Acting like you have a choice. I haven't heard that in a while. And besides..Peter Steele did a shoot for a men's mag. He doesn't have much right to complain. How many women do you see with stacks of Playgirl under their beds?
> Just askin for it



Uh.. he realized that something like 15% of the mag's public are women..

THEN he wrote "I like goils" which pretty much explains his sexual orientation..


ALTHOUGH, seeing Type O's dvds (which are fucking halarious) they seem kinda weird...


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ..you're funny. Acting like you have a choice. I haven't heard that in a while. And besides..Peter Steele did a shoot for a men's mag. He doesn't have much right to complain. How many women do you see with stacks of Playgirl under their beds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just askin for it



Funny thing is, this photoshoot was the reason for writing the song "I like Goils" which contains the line in question.

He was pissed when he found out girls don't buy that mag.


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> I DID drink a 6 pack of guiness... and I'm already drinking my third from the other six pack
> 
> so..
> 
> i'm kinda slow right now
> 
> 
> 
> Uh.. he realized that something like 15% of the mag's public are women..
> 
> THEN he wrote "I like goils" which pretty much explains his sexual orientation..
> 
> 
> ALTHOUGH, seeing Type O's dvds (which are fucking halarious) they seem kinda weird...



Sniped.


----------



## Zepp88

stuh84 said:


> You know what?
> 
> I can read YOUR poker face Mike.



Haha, no you can't, I'm a liar, but it's all true, but remember, I'm a liar.




Oh shi-


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And didn't he take a pic of his asshole for Origin Of The Feces..and then butt ass naked for a "women's" mag...yeah..c'mon now. I'm not saying he's gay or anything, but he ain't completely stupid..to some extent he knew what was going on.

And since we're on the topic..Peter Steele naked...really? I mean I like his music and all, but the guy looks like a long haired version of Lurch. Of all the guys I MIGHT have interest in..he ain't one of them. For what it's worth..you can keep your "exit only" ass to yourself.


----------



## leandroab

anyways...













































































































































































































































































































I just bought a pack of 6 Jazz III heavy picks

they are awesome! But could be a LITTLE bigger..

I hate when I only have 2 minutes to choose picks and can't test them because every single guitar inside Sam's Ash is STRAPPED WITH STRINGS SECURELY around the stands so you can't pick them up...

And btw, 2 minutes after I bought my stuff, a 5k Fender strat fell over 4m to the ground... "Luckily" it fell over some empty boxes...

i bought 20 DVD+R DL dvds!

fucking more than 4.7GB isos ><


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And didn't he take a pic of his asshole for Origin Of The Feces..and then butt ass naked for a "women's" mag...yeah..c'mon now. I'm not saying he's gay or anything, but he ain't completely stupid..to some extent he knew what was going on.
> 
> And since we're on the topic..Peter Steele naked...really? I mean I like his music and all, but the guy looks like a long haired version of Lurch. Of all the guys I MIGHT have interest in..he ain't one of them. For what it's worth..you can keep your "exit only" ass to yourself.



He's definitely a corpse looking dude. And, yes, that was his asshole on Origin of The Feces, but he shows that to anyone it seems.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I only use EBE Alien Glow-In-The-Dark mediums. Nothing else sounds and feels the same. I've been meaning to get some custom ones with my mercury symbol on them..but it just seems a little much.


----------



## Zepp88

I use the yellow Dunlop Sharps.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zepp88 said:


> He's definitely a corpse looking dude. And, yes, that was his asshole on Origin of The Feces, but he shows that to anyone it seems.



Yeah he shows it to everyone.. via magazines and cd covers and god knows where else. Please man...stop


----------



## leandroab

Zepp88 said:


> I use the yellow Dunlop Sharps.



are they bigger than jazz III's?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Kon...Where are you man? Get your Rick James looking ass in here and do some posting!!


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> are they bigger than jazz III's?



They have more surface area for your thumb.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

So I'm in the mood for amp talk...


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Jack Daniels? Where's the Disaronno? I only drink Disaronno.......you sorry sack of tangerine bitch..GIMME MAH DRINK!



<3 disaronno


----------



## Groff

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Ha Ha, Groff looks just like the avatar.



Because it's a photoshop of me


----------



## Groff

s7eve said:


> Why would you consider drinking Jack when you have Tullamore Dew available?



It was there. I had had that bottle for a long time.


----------



## Randy

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So I'm in the mood for amp talk...



6550's into a 6505+... doable?


----------



## Groff

leandroab said:


> ^^^^^^^^ I don't get it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... at all



LOL NOOB!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Randy said:


> 6550's into a 6505+... doable?



Yes it's doable..and yes..FUCKING DO IT!


So I've been playing around with the settings on my amp. I haven't said enough how I'm loving the SHIT out of my amp even more now with the mod and 6550 tubes. My settings used to be

Crunch..my main channel
Presence:0
Resonance:0-3
Gain: Dimed (4-5 with boost)
Treble:6
Mids:7
Bass:7

Now they are
Presence:0
Resonance:0
Gain: 3-4 (1 with boost)
Treble:3.5
Mids:3.5
Bass:4.5

And it VASTLY crushes anything my amp could do before. Put some volume behind it and it's fucking insane. I'm not running it without the boost, as I like the lowered gain,extra harmonics and lack of compression..but I do love the boosted tone too as it's more focused.

Boosted it's like being punched with a giant fist with a spiked ring
Unboosted it's like being hit by a brick wall going at 200MPH

I think that when I go into the studio I'll run one side boosted and the other side without. I fucking LOVE this amp!!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> 6550's into a 6505+... doable?



You can almost put any tube into any amp if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Randy

Groff said:


> You can almost put any tube into any amp if you know what you're doing.



See... I've thought that, but I heard that there's cheapy transformers in a lot of the 5150 line that don't take well to different t00bz. I heard the same about Mesas... particularly the 50/50... thoughts?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Randy said:


> See... I've thought that, but I heard that there's cheapy transformers in a lot of the 5150 line that don't take well to different t00bz. I heard the same about Mesas... particularly the 50/50... thoughts?



Now I don't know about Mesas..but what it mainly boils down to with Peavey is the screen grid resistors and bias. The transformers themselves aren't bad, but the amp wasn't meant with 6550 current in mind, so you just have to make some small adjustments. Dude..you're in NY..send that shit to Jerry. Or you could try a 6L6/KT88 integrated quad from Eurotubes to see if you like the change


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Groff

I was thinking about putting EL34's in the 5150 II ov d00m


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I've always wondered why no one put EL34s in their 6505s


----------



## Groff

Seems like a good match.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

You'd think it would be. Or maybe a 6550 with KT77s


----------



## Randy

If you did, make sure they're a really "fat" set... just to retain some of that traditional 5150 sound.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You'd think it would be. Or maybe a 6550 with KT77s



Ooooh...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

We need a "custom rig" meeting. Where gear heads with tricked out rigs get together to check out eachothers stuff..NO STOCK RIGS!


----------



## leandroab

getting trippy with guitar rig's FX section


----------



## playstopause

weee!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

WWWOOOOOOH LAWD!!!


----------



## playstopause

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> WWWOOOOOOH LAWD!!!



"WWWOOO". For sure. However :

Squid are marine cephalopods of the order Teuthida, which comprises around 300 species. Like all other cephalopods, squid have a distinct head, bilateral symmetry, a mantle, and arms. Squid, like cuttlefish, have eight arms and two tentacles arranged in pairs. (The only known exception is the bigfin squid group, which have ten very long, thin arms of equal length.).

Squid have differentiated from their ancestral molluscs in such a way that the body plan has been condensed antero-posteriorly and extended dorso-ventrally. What before may have been the foot of the ancestor is now modified into a complex set of tentacles and highly developed sense organs, including advanced eyes similar to those of vertebrates.
The shell of the ancestor has been lost, with only an internal gladius, or pen, remaining. The pen is a feather-shaped internal structure which supports the squid's mantle and serves as a site for muscle attachment. It is made of a chitin-like substance.

The main body mass of the squid is enclosed in the mantle, which has a swimming fin along each side. It should be noted that these fins, unlike in other marine organisms, are not the main source of ambulation in most species.

The skin of the squid is covered in chromatophores, which enable the squid to change color to suit its surroundings, making it effectively invisible. The underside of the squid is also almost always lighter in color than the topside, in order to provide camouflage from both prey and predator.
Under the body are openings to the mantle cavity, which contains the gills (ctenidia) and openings to the excretory and reproductive systems. At the front of the mantle cavity lies the siphon, which the squid uses for locomotion via precise jet propulsion. In this form of locomotion, water is sucked into the mantle cavity and expelled out of the siphon in a fast, strong jet. The direction of the siphon can be changed, in order to suit the direction of travel.

Inside the mantle cavity, beyond the siphon, lies the visceral mass of the squid, which is covered by a thin, membranous epidermis. Under this are all the major internal organs of the squid.


----------



## playstopause

^

:squid:


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> :squid:



It's broken.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> It's broken.


----------



## leandroab

dam


----------



## playstopause

leandroab said:


> dam



Well said, IMO.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Well said, IMO.



B!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> B!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Did you know.......


----------



## playstopause

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Did you know.......



That this, is a banane --->


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> That this, is a banane --->



This too, probably --->


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> This too, probably --->



I mean, who the fuck knows?  Last time I saw one, it looked like this --->


----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

I did not know


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> and apparently no balls



And apparently no Mike.



Zepp88 said:


> ^^^^ and apparently no balls.



And apparently no E.



Zepp88 said:


> I use the yellow Dunlop Sharps.



No u.

E.


----------



## 74n4LL0

g3rmanium said:


> No u.
> 
> E.



why no u?


----------



## leandroab

^^^^

And apparently no bolas


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Randy




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

And apparently no Hufschmid.


----------



## leandroab

And apparently no money for public transportation...
FACK!


----------



## Randy

:banane:


----------



## arktan

:craptastic:  :and: :crapuccino:

we haff to crapture some fine lands


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

oh crap!


----------



## Groff

And apparently no homoeroticism

...Oh wait.


----------



## Groff

arktan said:


> :craptastic:  :and: :crapuccino:
> 
> we haff to crapture some fine lands





I'll bring fine kwolity picklodka!


----------



## playstopause

Oh HAI!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Oh HAI!



Well hello and bye-bye.


----------



## Konfyouzd

bawitdabaw da bang da bang... somethin'...


----------



## Randy




----------



## vampiregenocide

One can't just simply Walken into Mordor.


----------



## Konfyouzd

who are the 5 best rappers in the world?



vampiregenocide said:


> One can't just simply Walken into Mordor.



walken = awesome


----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd

holy crap. wtf is that? it looks like a human zoidberg


----------



## Randy

I don't know what to say... because *I am you.*


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid

Chantal Goya, de son vrai nom Chantal de Guerre, est une actrice et chanteuse française, née le 10 juin 1942 à Saigon (Indochine).

Sa rencontre avec Jean-Jacques Debout, son futur mari, en 1964, constitue un tournant essentiel : il lui présente Daniel Filipacchi, alors en train de lancer un nouveau magazine, Mademoiselle âge tendre. Le créateur de Salut les copains fait la promotion de Chantal Goya tandis que Jean-Jacques Debout lui compose deux chansons : C'est bien Bernard le plus veinard et Une écharpe, une rose.
Sommaire
[masquer]

* 1 Le cinéma
* 2 La chanson
* 3 La traversée du désert
* 4 Regain de popularité
* 5 Quelques chansons
* 6 Discographie
o 6.1 Albums
* 7 Les spectacles
* 8 Filmographie sélective
* 9 Télévision
* 10 Lien externe

Le cinéma [modifier]

Chantal Goya débuta en 1963 dans le film Charade de Stanley Donen, en tant que figurante, grâce à l'entremise de Audrey Hepburn puis dans un rôle plus étoffé dans le film Masculin, féminin de Jean-Luc Godard en 1965, auprès de Jean-Pierre Léaud, Marlène Jobert et Brigitte Bardot, qui sera interdit aux moins de 18 ans pour cause de sujets encore tabous (notamment l'avortement). Elle enchaînera avec quelques films d'auteur, mis en scène par Jean-Daniel Pollet, Philippe Labro, Didier Kaminka ou Pierre Tchernia, et donnera ainsi la réplique à Bernadette Lafont, Claude Jade, Jean-Pierre Marielle, Serge Gainsbourg, Fabrice Luchini, Michel Serrault, Philippe Noiret ou Gérard Depardieu.

La chanson [modifier]

Après avoir enregistré quelques disques yéyé sous la houlette de Mickey Baker qui eurent un grand succès au Japon, sa carrière de chanteuse décolla réellement en France en 1975, suite à l'interprétation de Adieu les jolis foulards dans une émission de Maritie et Gilbert Carpentier. Tout en enchaînant les succès (Voulez-vous danser grand-mère, Allons chanter avec Mickey, Bécassine, Un lapin...), le couple Debout-Goya monte alors, avec la collaboration de Roger Dumas, des contes télévisés : Je reviendrai, Marie-Rose, Au bonheur des enfants... ainsi que des spectacles pour enfants sur le thème du voyage et du rêve, où la chanteuse incarne Marie-Rose, mélange de gouvernante et de grande sur qui côtoie personnages célèbres (Guignol, Babar, Snoopy, Polichinelle...) et autres animaux humanisés (Pandi Panda, Le coucou, Loup Loup, Maître Renard...), mis en scène et en musique par Jean-Jacques Debout.

La traversée du désert [modifier]

Lors de lémission 'Le jeu de la vérité', présentée en direct le 13 décembre 1985 par Patrick Sabatier, elle fut l'objet de critiques par une auditrice. N'ayant pas préparé de réponses, et se trouvant devant un public enfantin, elle pensa s'en sortir en mimant une de ses chansons célèbre à l'époque, "Le Lapin". Ce refus de répondre, peut-être aggravé par la mise en scène de l'émission (qui montra la réaction de la chanteuse aux questions, non son auditoire) fit voler en éclat son image d'"amie des enfants", ce qui eut pour effet de donner un coup d'arrêt à sa carrière, déjà en perte de vitesse suite à l'évolution des goûts du public.

Regain de popularité [modifier]

Sa carrière connaît alors un violent séisme. L'image de la chanteuse est ternie, les ventes de disques chutèrent, les moyens investis dans ses spectacles devinrent beaucoup plus modestes, et son public se détourna d'elle.

Mais, malgré une nette baisse de popularité, Chantal Goya n'abandonne pas sa carrière pour autant : suite au spectacle Le Mystérieux Voyage de Marie-Rose, elle se tournera vers l'étranger, lancera un mensuel Le petit journal de Marie-Rose, sortira cinq albums jusqu'en 1990 et proposera, après une aventure télévisuelle sur Antenne 2 avec Jacqueline Joubert (Le Monde Magique) une nouvelle comédie musicale L'étrange histoire du château hanté au Palais des Congrès de Paris. Elle signe alors chez AB Disques et publie son autobiographie Tu t'appelles Chantal Goya comment ?.

Elle donne un nouveau spectacle au Casino de Paris en 1997, Le Grenier aux Trésors qui reste cinq semaines à l'affiche, tandis que toute la génération de ses premiers fans, maintenant âgés de 25 à 35 ans, la redécouvre grâce aux soirées « revival » organisées dans des boîtes de nuits branchées. Il aura suffi d'un film, Absolument fabuleux (avec Josiane Balasko et Nathalie Baye), en 2001, pour que la chanteuse retrouve le succès. Interprétant son propre rôle, le public retrouve une Chantal Goya pleine de dérision sur son propre personnage public, et lui permet de revenir sur le devant de la scène avec des versions remixées de ses plus grands succès (dont le fameux Bécassine is my cousine).

Elle entame alors de nouvelles tournées dans les boîtes de nuit, notamment au sein de la communauté gay qui l'accueille chaleureusement. Ses spectacles pour enfants reprennent un nouvel essor, grâce à la première génération de fans de la chanteuse : les enfants des années 1970-1980 étant devenus parents à leur tour, ils permettent ainsi à Marie-Rose de toucher une nouvelle génération d'enfants et de devenir, comme le lui avait prédit la chanteuse Barbara, une « institution transgénérationnelle ».

Fin 2006, elle sort un album intitulé Au Pays des étoiles.

En 2008, Chantal Goya est repartie en tournée avec la reprise de son spectacle Le Mystérieux Voyage de Marie-Rose mais avec des technologies nouvelles, Chantal, toujours dans l'air du temps, innove avec des décors en 3-D (les feuilles des arbres tombent, les écureuils montent dans les arbres, des poissons nagent sous la mer). Une tournée terminée en succès en Belgique à Bruxelles et Liège.

Un coffret 3 DVD vient de sortir regroupant ses 3 plus grands spectacles "Le Soulier Qui Vole", "La Planète Merveilleuse" et "Le Mystérieux Voyage de Marie-Rose". Ainsi qu'une double compilation de 43 titres intitulée "Happy Birthday Marie-Rose".

2009 sera l'occasion pour Chantal Goya de fêter ses 30 ans de scène avec un tout nouveau spectacle toujours signé Jean Jacques Debout : "Happy birthday Marie-Rose". Pour la première fois depuis le début de sa carrière, Chantal sera sur les routes de France au lieu de débuter par le mythique Palais Des Congrès de Paris dans lequel, elle finira ce tour de chant, en décembre 2009.

2011, Chantal Goya rejouera partout en France son spectacle "L'étrange histoire du château hanté" (uniquement présenté au Palais des Congrès de Paris en 1989 et non disponible en DVD).

Quelques chansons [modifier]

* Adieu les jolis foulards
* Ah, Ah, Monsieur Chocolat
* Allons chanter avec Mickey
* Babar
* Ballade pour Cosette
* Bécassine
* Bouba, le petit ourson
* Bravo Popeye
* Capitaine Flam
* C'est Guignol
* Comme Tintin
* Couleur
* David le gnome
* Davy Crockett
* Dou ni dou ni day
* Félix le chat
* L'alphabet en chantant
* La Chèvre de monsieur Seguin
* La Planète Merveilleuse
* La poupée de sucre
* Le Carrosse Escargot
* Le Coucou
* Le Mystérieux Voyage
* Les malheurs de Sophie
* Les Quatre Filles du docteur March (Générique série TV)
* Les trois joyeux Pieds Nickelés
* Loup-Loup
* Mecki le hérisson
* Mon ami le pélican
* Mon Pinocchio
* Mais en attendant Maître-Renard
* Monsieur le Chat Botté
* Pandi-Panda
* Papa mille-pattes
* Pipotin
* Polichinelle
* Riri, Fifi, Loulou
* Snoopy
* Une écharpe, une rose
* Un lapin
* Voulez-vous danser grand-mère ?

Discographie [modifier]
Icône de détail Article détaillé : Discographie de Chantal Goya.

Albums [modifier]

* 1977 : Allons Chanter Avec Mickey
* 1978 : La poupée
* 1979 : Bécassine
* 1980 : C'est Guignol !
* 1981 : Comme Tintin
* 1982 : Monsieur le Chat Botté
* 1983 : Mon Pinocchio - Babar
* 1984 : Snoopy - Pandi Panda
* 1985 : Félix le Chat
* 1986 : Dou ni dou ni day - Bravo Popeye
* 1987 : Le monde tourne à l'envers
* 1988 : Isabelle c'est la fille de Babar
* 1989 : L'étrange histoire du château hanté
* 1990 : Rythme et couleur
* 1995 : Le soulier qui vole 95
* 1997 : Le grenier aux trésors
* 2006 : Au pays des étoiles
* 2007 : Quand les enfants sont là (réédition de l'album de 2006)

Les spectacles [modifier]

* Chantal Goya à l'Olympia (1978)
* La Forêt Magique (Olympia 1979)
* Le Soulier qui Vole (Palais des congrès 1980)
* La Planète Merveilleuse (Palais des congrès 1982-1983)
* Le Mystérieux Voyage de Marie-Rose (Palais des congrès 1984-1986)
* L'Etrange Histoire du Château Hanté (Palais des congrès 1989)
* Au pays des rêves (tournée théâtres, Liban, France, Antilles...) 1991-1992
* Chantal Goya au Palais des congrès (1993)
* Le Soulier qui Vole 95 (Palais des congrès 1994)
* Le Grenier aux Trésors (Casino de Paris 1997 - Théâtre de l'Empire 1998)
* Le Monde Merveilleux de Chantal Goya (Bataclan 1999-2000)
* 25 Ans de Chansons (Grand Rex 2001)
* Absolument Goya (Olympia 2001)
* Au Pays des Rêves (Palais des congrès 2004-2006)
* Il était une fois Marie-Rose (Palais des congrès, Tournée 2007)
* Le Mystérieux Voyage de Marie-Rose (Palais des congrès, Tournée 2008)
* Happy Birthday Marie-Rose (tournée 2008-2009) à partir de décembre 2008. (Les plus beaux tableaux de ses grandes comédies musicales pour fêter ses 30 ans de scène).

Filmographie sélective [modifier]

* 1966 : Masculin, féminin de Jean-Luc Godard : Madeleine Zimmer
* 1966 : Noël à Vaugirard
* 1968 : L'amour c'est gai, l'amour c'est triste de Jean-Daniel Pollet : Arlette
* 1969 : L'échelle blanche de Robert Freeman et Paul Feyder : Monique
* 1969 : Tout peut arriver de Philippe Labro : Chantal
* 1974 : Les Gaspards de Pierre Tchernia : Marie-Hélène Rondin
* 1975 : Trop c'est trop de Didier Kaminka : Une minette
* 1978 : Le Temps des vacances de Claude Vital : Chantal Goya
* 2001 : Absolument fabuleux de Gabriel Aghion : Chantal Goya

Télévision [modifier]

* 1978 : Au bonheur des enfants (23/12/1978) sur TF1.
* 1980 : La forêt magique (15/04/1980) sur TF1.
* 1981 : Le soulier qui vole (30/06/1981 partie 1) (04/07/1981 partie 2) sur TF1.
* 1981 : Marchand De Sable (14/11/1981) sur TF1.
* 1983 : La poupée de sucre (Feuilleton diffusé du 15 au 23 décembre 1983) sur TF1.
* 1986 : Le mystérieux voyage de Marie-Rose sur TF1.
* 1988 : Le monde magique sur Antenne 2.
* 2008 : Le mystérieux voyage de Marie-Rose (24/12/2008 à 10h05) sur M6.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

For anyone interested, my present in the mail the other day was not a raccoon. It was a DVD of the Coheed and Cambria Neverender and it is awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> For anyone interested, my present in the mail the other day was not a raccoon. It was a DVD of the Coheed and Cambria Neverender and it is awesome.



But a raccoon would've been equally awesome.


----------



## hufschmid

I want to eat a strawberry......


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Here is the trailer.


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> For anyone interested, my present in the mail the other day was not a raccoon. It was a DVD of the Coheed and Cambria Neverender and it is awesome.





Also:


----------



## vampiregenocide

hufschmid said:


> I want to eat a strawberry......


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

And on the Coheed subject.



Ok I think it is out of my system now.


----------



## Randy

*ARE YOU SMOKING YET?*


----------



## Konfyouzd

SMOOOOOOKE


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

No but that DVD has been on since I got home.


----------



## hufschmid

now i want to eat a lemon


----------



## hufschmid

no a green lemon


----------



## Randy

Konfyouzd said:


> SMOOOOOOKE





YES!



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> No but that DVD has been on since I got home.



Really wanting to watch it, myself.


----------



## hufschmid

maybe a potatoo


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> Really wanting to watch it, myself.



Well it will be moving into your DVD player soon. And it will stay there PERMINANTLY!


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Well it will be moving into your DVD player soon. And it will stay there PERMINANTLY!



Awe. 

We've got an extra one or two... we can dedicate one solely to that DVD.


----------



## playstopause

weeeee!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> Awe.
> 
> We've got an extra one or two... we can dedicate one solely to that DVD.



Well it is two disc so does it get two??


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Well it is two disc so does it get two??



Yes.


----------



## Konfyouzd

coheed for the win


----------



## hufschmid

hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo 
hatchi catchi patchi poooooo


----------



## hufschmid

feeling better


----------



## Randy

Tina Jones.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I MUST have this guitar!


----------



## hufschmid

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I MUST have this guitar!


----------



## hufschmid

-



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I MUST have this guitar!






xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I MUST have this guitar!






xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I MUST have this guitar!






xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I MUST have this guitar!






xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I MUST have this guitar!







xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I MUST have this guitar!






xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I MUST have this guitar!








xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I MUST have this guitar!







xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I MUST have this guitar!






xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I MUST have this guitar!


----------



## Randy

Abologna


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Unfortunately I don't want to know what that would cost me.


----------



## PlagueX1

I had to wait forever for your fucking text to load Huf lol


----------



## hufschmid

PlagueX1 said:


> I had to wait forever for your fucking text to load Huf lol





its because there is a lot of informative information


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Unfortunately I don't want to know what that would cost me.



...remember that Volvo you liked...?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> ...remember that Volvo you liked...?



It isn't that much. I am seeing around 2,000 bucks though.


----------



## Randy

I bet you could afford it if you sold that goddamn violin. 

EDIT: Also, I read that even with his endorsement, Claudio's costed $4000.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Yeah this one is 4000 bucks.


----------



## Randy

That chick from Fireball Ministry has always had some pretty -worthy Minariks, herself.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> I bet you could afford it if you sold that goddamn violin.



It is a great violin if stuff would stop breaking on it. 
It has probably cost me 1000 bucks to fix it over time.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>






And since I thought I was gonna hear some new Soulfly...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Although someday....I will have an awesome Hello Kitty swirl explorer from JCedric Customs.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weee!


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> It is a great violin if stuff would stop breaking on it.
> It has probably cost me 1000 bucks to fix it over time.



I've had experience with several violins that costed 1/10th of that one and never needed anything replaced other than strings.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Well hello there Mister Canadian Man


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!



yes i know, i'm bored...


----------



## Randy

Having fun, Frenchy?


----------



## playstopause

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Well hello there Mister Canadian Man



 Hello!


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Having fun, Frenchy?



Trying, yeah.


----------



## Groff

PlagueX1 said:


> I had to wait forever for your fucking text to load Huf lol





hufschmid said:


> its because there is a lot of informative information



Huffypoo never sends me texts


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Although someday....I will have an awesome Hello Kitty swirl explorer from JCedric Customs.





He'll get on that as soon as the Bi7ch ov d00m is completed


----------



## Randy

Wait... did somebody mention Max Cavalera...?


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> Huffypoo never sends me texts



Unless your not talking about a text message, and are talking about one of his posts


----------



## Groff

But if Mr. Huff has a cell phone and ISN'T texting me, he's WRONG!


----------



## Groff

For I am teh groff


----------



## Groff

tittehs


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjBgCIDHBVI


Ok. Now I promise I am done.































Maybe


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

*THE MIX!!!! *


----------



## Groff




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Groff

If HIM songs were as good as the songs they covered like that... They wouldn't be crappy.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

Lil' Mama and Avril La-_*VIGNE!*_


----------



## Groff




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

This is what happens when you play too much WoW


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> This is what happens when you play too much WoW



Fix'd


----------



## playstopause

So many youtube gems, so little time...


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> This is what happens when you play too much WoW




Or watch that *stupid* movie too many times.


----------



## Groff

Napoleon Dynamite sucked.


----------



## playstopause

Alright, i'm out of here (for now...)


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Allizee =


----------



## Groff




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

This song is awesome.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> And apparently no homoeroticism
> 
> ...Oh wait.



...and apparently no Groff?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> ...and apparently no Groff?



i c wut u did thar


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Go to 2:50 for epic lulz


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> I don't know what to say... because *I am you.*



Yes. 

E.

E!

E..


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> i c wut u did thar



...male fish that likes other male fish...


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> ...male fish that likes other male fish...


----------



## Groff

&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;
&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184; e lucevan &#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;copy an paste
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168; Ur Gayfish!!! `&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;if you think Nick is Gay&#65279; fish!
&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#184;&#8222;&#248;&#164;&#186;&#176;&#168;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;&#248;&#8222;&#184;&#168;&#176;&#186;&#164;


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

E!

Hi Chris!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Hi Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium

And also, E.



Groff said:


> Hi Johann!


----------



## Groff

Tofu burger


----------



## g3rmanium

R.



Groff said:


> Tofu burger


----------



## ibznorange

you waste no fucking time in here, do you zepp


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



ibznorange said:


> you waste no fucking time in here, do you zepp





Mike is


----------



## Randy

:banane:


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



Randy said:


> :banane:



There's an E in :banane:


----------



## Randy

lllllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> :banane:



Right on, bro.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> º¤ø&#8222;¸¨°º¤ø&#8222;¸¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨
> ¨°º¤ø&#8222;¸ Groff ¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨copy an paste
> ¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨ Ur Gayfish!!! `°º¤ø&#8222;¸if you think Groff is Gay&#65279; fish!
> ¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø&#8222;¸¨°º¤



Quite so.


----------



## playstopause

ibznorange said:


> you waste no fucking time in here, do you zepp



"Max, what the hell are you talking about?" 


----------



## playstopause

B!


----------



## Randy




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> B!


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


>




I loooooove that album. Such a classic of the pop-rock genre.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I loooooove that album. Such a classic of the pop-rock genre.


----------



## Randy

Wow, one of my favorite albums start->finish of all time, actually. 

My parents used to look at my sister and I kinda weird when we'd sing "Italian Leather Sofa" in the car on road trips.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Wow, one of my favorite albums start->finish of all time, actually.



 Just listened to the whole album yesterday. I never get tired of it.




> My parents used to look at my sister and I kinda weird when we'd sing "Italian Leather Sofa" in the car on road trips.





Hey, at least she wasn't singing "friend is a four letter word".


----------



## playstopause

Gotta run! Later!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> La



And also, Chris.

E.

I put a spell on you CAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSE you're mine


----------



## Groff

tittehs


----------



## leandroab

$$$ª


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## leandroab

.E


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Woo...SEXUAL JESUS!!!


----------



## Groff

Free KFC Coupon - Oprah.com


----------



## Groff

Something about that is just wrong.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> I put a spell on you CAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSE you're mine



Great song. Also...


----------



## Zepp88

^^^ I love this song.


----------



## El Caco

Let's have some fun, this bea[size=-1]t[/size] [size=-2]i[/size][size=-3]s[/size] [size=-4]s[/size][size=-5]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size][size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size] [size=-6]L[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]'[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]v[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]m[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]f[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6],[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]h[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]b[/size][size=-6]e[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]t[/size] [size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size] [size=-6]I[/size] [size=-6]w[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]n[/size][size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]a[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]a[/size] [size=-6]r[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]e[/size] [size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]n[/size] [size=-6]y[/size][size=-6]o[/size][size=-6]u[/size][size=-6]r[/size] [size=-6]d[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]o[/size] [size=-6]s[/size][size=-6]t[/size][size=-6]i[/size][size=-6]c[/size][size=-6]k[/size][size=-6].[/size]


----------



## leandroab

s7eve said:


> Let's have some fun, this bea[SIZE=-1]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-3]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-4]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-5]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]L[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]'[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]v[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]m[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]f[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6],[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]h[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]b[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]I[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]w[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]a[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]e[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]n[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]y[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]u[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]r[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]d[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]o[/SIZE] [SIZE=-6]s[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]t[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]i[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]c[/SIZE][SIZE=-6]k[/SIZE][SIZE=-6].[/SIZE]



1- That must have taken 10 hours to do
2- I'm legally blind now
3- ahjtyeiwbr 3 235jhbseçf34g7çerq3çv 3qw


----------



## El Caco

Surprisingly it can be done much quicker then you imagine. Surprisingly it can be done much quicker then you imagine. Surprisingly it can be done much quicker then you imagine. Surprisingly it can be done much quicker then you imagine. Surprisingly it can be done much quicker then you imagine. Surprisingly it can be done much quicker then you imagine. Surprisingly it can be done much quicker then you imagine. Surprisingly it can be done much quicker then you imagine.


----------



## Zepp88

Mopar.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Wow...and I thought I was the gay one


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Wow...and I thought I was the gay one



You are, but you're not the only one of course.


----------



## leandroab

hehehehe

just bought the newest textures album...

very nice!


----------



## El Caco

My daughter came home singing that song one day and I can't get the fucking words out of my head.


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Mopar.



Roadrunner.


----------



## Zepp88

Hiphop that doesn't suck.

Go.


----------



## El Caco

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Zepp88

I love the lack of response.


----------



## Randy

What about trip hop...?


----------



## Zepp88

trip hop > all other hop


----------



## Randy




----------



## leandroab

gaaaaaaarhhhhhhhhg


----------



## playstopause

revival!


----------



## leandroab

i need heavier gauges


----------



## playstopause

Really?


----------



## playstopause

_* dust in the wind *_


----------



## playstopause

_* splouf!! * _


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> _* splouf!! * _



_You're out?_


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> _You're out?_



_..._


----------



## Harry

playstopause said:


> _You're out?_



tynk


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Hail Stan!....I mean...damnit


----------



## Harry

stanish


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Danish, with chocolate. Mmmm...


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> Hiphop that doesn't suck.
> 
> Go.



Tech N9ne


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

HOLY SHIT! I just realized he says "Eep oop ork ahah" in the beginning of the song 

Horray for the Jetsons references


----------



## Harry

This Godfull Endeavor


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hiphop that doesn't suck.
> 
> Go.





E.


----------



## Harry

Ei


----------



## g3rmanium

E!

E.


----------



## Harry

E that one is soft


----------



## thebhef

e!


----------



## 74n4LL0

&#232;.


----------



## Harry

&#232;e


----------



## Harry

&#232; that


----------



## -K4G-

Welcome, -K4G- 
You Last visited: 05-06-1983
New Messages: 0 / 42


----------



## 74n4LL0

Harry said:


> èe





Harry said:


> è that



è?
And also é!


----------



## AeonSolus

i like turtles


----------



## Harry

-K4G- said:


> Welcome, -K4G-
> You Last visited: 05-06-1983
> New Messages: 0 / 42



It's been a while since you last visited I see


----------



## Harry

74n4LL0 said:


> è?
> And also é!


è?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

LALALALALALALALALALALALALA

i loik toitulz


----------



## stuh84

Double


----------



## stuh84

Post


----------



## stuh84

Motherfuckers


----------



## Harry

can do it


----------



## Marv Attaxx

What's this thread all about?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Marv Attaxx said:


> What's this thread all about?



can we say bacon in this thread?


----------



## leandroab

Scar Symmetry said:


> can we say SPAM in this thread?



OMG IT'S THE FUNKY SHIT!!!
















Pútá qúé páríú ¬¬¢¢¬¬¢¢¬¬¢¢¬¬¢¢


----------



## Scar Symmetry

BAAAAAAAAAACONNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## leandroab

NOCAB


----------



## Scar Symmetry

CAOBN


----------



## leandroab

1¹2²3³1¹2²3³


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ACNOB


----------



## leandroab

NBCAO


----------



## arktan

Nuclear powered holy shit


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

howmuchwoodwouldawoodchuckchukifawoodchuckcouldchuckwood


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## playstopause

Scar Symmetry said:


> howmuchwoodwouldawoodchuckchukifawoodchuckcouldchuckwood



Well said, IMHO.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Scar Symmetry

thanks, I like to think of myself as a master of the English langwidge


----------



## silentrage

What... the... fuck... is... this?


----------



## playstopause

silentrage said:


> What... the... fuck... is... this?



I knew you'd like it!


----------



## Randy




----------



## 74n4LL0

Harry said:


> è?



indèéd


----------



## Randy




----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Why, hello there. Strange days indeed.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

R!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Randy said:


>



i do not support this...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Randy said:


>









g3rmanium said:


> E!








G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Why, hello there. Strange days indeed.







Randy said:


>


 




playstopause said:


> 2.








Groff said:


> HOLY SHIT! I just realized he says "Eep oop ork ahah" in the beginning of the song
> 
> Horray for the Jetsons references







Groff said:


> Tittehs







Marv Attaxx said:


>



I quote myself!!




Marv Attaxx said:


> I quote myself!!



Twice!!!

Oh shit, I'm doin' it again!!!
TRIPLE-QUOTE!!


----------



## thebhef

Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>





Randy said:


>


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah
And I set up and tore down this stage with my own two hands
We've travel this land packed tight in mini vans
And all this for the fans, girls, money and fame 
I played their game 
and as they scream my name
I will show no shame
I live and die for this
And if I come off soft
Then chew on this! 
Are you scared? 
Devil without a cause
And Im back with the beaver hats
And Ben Davis slacks
30 packs of Strohs
30 pack of hoes
No rogaine in the propane flow
The chosen one
I'm the living proof
With the gift of gab
From the city of truth
I jabbed and stabbed
And knocked critics backs
And I did not stutter when I said that
I'm going platinum
Sellin' rhymes
I went platinum
Seven times
And still they ill
They wanna see us fry
I guess because only god knows why
Why why why why why
Chorus: 
Ohhhhhhhhhhhh
They call me cowboy
I'm the singer in black
So throw a finger in the air and let me see where you're at
Say hey hey
Let me hear where your at
And say hey hey
I'm givin it back
So say hey hey
Show me some metal
And say
Hey hey hey hey
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh gat!!!!! 
I like AC/DC and ZZ Top
Bocephus, Beasties and the kings of rock
Skynard, Seger, Limp, Korn, the Stones
David Allen Coe and no show Jones
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Pass that bottle around
Got the rock from Detroit
Soul from Motown
The underground stoned fuckin Pimp
We trash the mack and slap back the wack
Never snort away
I dont play with crack
But watch me rock with Liberachies flashed
Punk rock's the clash
Boy bands are trash
I like Johnny Cash and Grand Master Flash
Flash flash flash flash flash
Repeat Chorus: 
Yeah, I saw your band
Jumpin around on stage like a bunch of wounded ducks
When you gonna learn sucker? 
You just can't fuck with 
TWISTED BRBRBR BROWN BROWN TRuuuuuccckeeeeerrrrr
I'm an American bad ass
Watch me kick
You can roll with rock
Or you can (suck my dick) Radio edit
I'm a porno flick
I'm like amazing grace
I'm gonna fuck some hoe's
After I rock this place
Super fly
Livin doubble wide
Side car my glide
So Joe C can ride
Fuckin sack to share
Bringin flash and glare
Got the long hair swingin middle finger in the air
Snakeskin suits, 65 Chevelle's
See me ride in sin
Hear the rebel yell
I won't live to tell
So if you do 
Give the next generation a big fuck you
Who knew I'd blow up like ??? 
So fuck high school
I pissed on my diploma
Smell the aroma
Check my hits
I know it stinks in here
Cause I'm the shhhh shhhh
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
They call me cowboy
I'm the singer in black
So throw a finger in the air, let me see where you're at
Say hey hey
Let me hear where you're at
Say hey hey
I'm givin' it back so say 
Hey hey
Show me some metal and say
Hey hey hey hey
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...huh huh
I'm a cowboy
Bad ass in black
Singin' Hey hey hey hey
From side to side
From front to back
Say hey hey hey hey
I put Detroit city back on the map
And singin' Hey hey hey hey
Kid Rock's in the house
And that's where I'm at


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## g3rmanium

E!

Hallo Chris.

E.


----------



## Randy

Hallo Christ!


----------



## Groff

Challo Johann!


----------



## Groff

Listening to Blackwater Park = AMAZING.


----------



## Groff

Listening to Blackwater Park on _vinyl_ = AURAL ORGASM.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

...do I really need to say it?


----------



## wannabguitarist

Yes


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Vagina is really awesome.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


>


----------



## Randy

I played a modded JCM 800 today that almost caused me to lose control of my bowels. Onboard overdrive FTW!


----------



## Zepp88

Nice. I want that.


----------



## Zepp88

And some vag, anybody have any to spare?


----------



## Randy

It was pretty slick. $1099...

Also, I noticed it had a much thicker tone than the EL-34's in my Rivera. The tubes in my amp are EH EL-34L's and I believe the ones in the 2210 were Marshall EL-34's but they were significantly bigger than my EH's. 

Also, apparently those were build to take 6550's/KT88's as well.


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> It was pretty slick. $1099...
> 
> Also, I noticed it had a much thicker tone than the EL-34's in my Rivera. The tubes in my amp are EH EL-34L's and I believe the ones in the 2210 were Marshall EL-34's but they were significantly bigger than my EH's.
> 
> Also, apparently those were build to take 6550's/KT88's as well.



Niiiccceeee.


----------



## Randy

And also...* I AM YOU.*


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> And also...* I AM YOU.*



I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

I am the vagina, soi soi soi!

(Randy knows what i'm talking about)


----------



## -K4G-




----------



## Randy




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Stuff


----------



## Randy

Things


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



This, is a banane --->


----------



## Randy

:banane:


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> :banane:



:broken:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

:fail:


----------



## playstopause

Can't wait to receive my god damn HT-5. Going craaazy.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I get's mah new toobs tomorrow! Woohoo! Tung Sol gold pin..here I come!


----------



## leandroab

FUCKING CUBASE PISSES ME OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Beat it


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Hello there, care for a cup of tea?


----------



## playstopause

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I get's mah new toobs tomorrow! Woohoo! Tung Sol gold pin..here I come!



Win.


----------



## playstopause

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Hello there, care for a cup of tea?



: coffee :


----------



## Breakdown

August burns red is fucking sick


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

turns into : tea :


----------



## El Caco

It is so awesome to be free of smoking


----------



## playstopause

Mopar!


----------



## Groff

Me and Randy said:


> [23:12] levelhead86: *runs and hides*
> [23:12] Wuflman: *hides with you* Nice pillow fort you got here!
> [23:12] levelhead86: The pillow forts alright, but check out this tent...
> [23:13] Wuflman: Nice! Did you pitch it yourself?
> [23:13] levelhead86: Kinda. You helped.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Waht?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Waht?



Nothing. I was just laughing at his post.


----------



## Randy

s7eve said:


> It is so awesome to be free of smoking



SMOOOOKE.


----------



## playstopause

On the waaaaaaaater, fire in the sky.


----------



## Randy

_Bump bump bahhhh bump bump bah nah.... bump bump bahhhhh bum buhhh...._


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I'm feeling sexy.


----------



## playstopause

na-na-na, na-na na-na, na-na-na, na-na.


----------



## playstopause

_* pouif! *_


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I like chocolate.


----------



## El Caco

I'm drinking green cordial.


----------



## El Caco

I have finished my green cordial.


----------



## El Caco

I feel like a


----------



## El Caco

s7eve said:


> I feel like a



You don't look like a


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I'm drinking hot water, even though it looks like it's coffee.


----------



## Harry

I sure should


----------



## Harry

s7eve said:


> You don't look like a


----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

playstopause said:


> na-na-na, na-na na-na, na-na-na, na-na.




bababanananana


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> Also, apparently those were build to take 6550's/KT88's as well.



And apparently no balls.

E!


----------



## Harry

E?
E!


----------



## Harry

draker waght a


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Harry

hey abbe


----------



## Harry

wav


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Seedawakener

Im off to school.... JAZZ ENSEMBLE!


----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

fluff


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Harry




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Marv Attaxx

yeah, the sun is shining!


----------



## -K4G-

Marv Attaxx said:


> yeah, the sun is shining!



tell me 'bout it. its fucking hot here.


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Ugh...work sucks!


----------



## Daemoniac

Not if you have Twinnings Lapsang Souchong tea  Makes my work day smokier.


----------



## Harry

TWINGS


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I fucking hate tea


----------



## Daemoniac

Tea fucking hates E!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

So when does this contributor thing kick in? Is there a certain amount to it? The area that tells you all this no longer exists


----------



## Daemoniac

Dunno. Harry's contributor status kicked in near straight away im pretty sure


----------



## 74n4LL0

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So when does this contributor thing kick in? Is there a certain amount to it? The area that tells you all this no longer exists



I'm interested too...
If I'll have to post 3000 post in the 250k thread to be a contributor that will be...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

<3


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I fucking hate tea


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Don't mess with me and my tea obsession.


----------



## leandroab

HOLY SCHWANG!


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## leandroab

i hate rain

when I don't have a car..


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> Don't mess with me and my tea obsession.



you have more tea than a british person...


----------



## leandroab

DL DVD + R FTW!

PQP VSF FDP!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm a sexy boy! Ding dong!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy

Orbo...?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy

Morbo...!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Kitties?


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Pstttt.... don't tell him, but I'm planning on buying Randy one of these:


----------



## arktan

Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint! Hint!


----------



## Randy

I want this.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

And how much would that cost me?



Randy said:


> I am getting Amanda a present too......this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this.



Awe how sweet.


----------



## 74n4LL0

Hell

my wife don' get me so awesome presents like Priestess and Randy do...

she kind of forget of guitars, amplifiers, guitar accessories, even strings when she have to choose a present


----------



## Randy

I'll tell you what, Amanda... trade those golf clubs in and you could get a Tiny Terror.


----------



## hufschmid

Found this picture this morning in the local news paper, this is actually the representant of the famous olympic swiss city Lausanne, his name is Daniel Brélaz...... 
So I thought I would send you some fresh swiss air by spamming his picture


----------



## hufschmid

Some more fresh air 

I cant believe people rates this video


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Randy




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> I'll tell you what, Amanda... trade those golf clubs in and you could get a Tiny Terror.



But but but....I likes my golf clubs


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> But but but....I likes my golf clubs


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Feign death


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Feign death





...I'm sorry, what? I couldn't hear you over how awesome that clip was...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> ...I'm sorry, what? I couldn't hear you over how awesome that clip was...




You can't hear me because I am feigning death.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

...I totally need to date someone who gives me guitar stuff.

Stitch?


----------



## Randy

I heard that he doesn't give guitar stuff, but whatever he offers makes up for it.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy

:banane:


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> you have more tea than a british person...



That represents about 2/3rds of what I have too.


----------



## Groff

banane's!


----------



## Randy

*toblerone*


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> *toblerone*



Still waiting for mine.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> :banane:





Groff said:


> banane's!



FTMFW.

This, is also a banane --->


----------



## Groff

Hello my name is Groff and I broke the internet


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

* plouif! *


----------



## Groff

Did I just break it?


----------



## Groff

Holy shit I DID break it!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Groff

ftw?


----------



## Groff

ftl


----------



## Groff

DO NOT try to go to page 494, I broke it


----------



## Groff

I think I posted a few thousand too many 's


----------



## hufschmid

Switzerland
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
For other uses, see Swiss (disambiguation) and Switzerland (disambiguation).
Swiss Confederation
Confoederatio Helvetica (Latin)
Schweizerische Eidgenossenschaft (German)
Confédération suisse (French)
Confederazione Svizzera (Italian)
Confederaziun svizra (Raeto-Romance)
Flag of Switzerland Coat of arms of Switzerland
Flag Coat of arms
Motto: (unofficial) "One for all, all for one"
German: Einer für alle, alle für einen
French: Un pour tous, tous pour un
Italian: Uno per tutti, tutti per uno
Anthem: "Schweizerpsalm" (German)
"Swiss Psalm"
Location of Switzerland
Location of Switzerland (orange)

on the European continent (white)  [Legend]
Capital Bern[1]
[show location on an interactive map] 46°57&#8242;N 7°27&#8242;E / 46.95°N 7.45°E / 46.95; 7.45
Largest city Zürich
Official languages German,
French,
Italian,
Romansh[2]
Demonym Swiss
Government Direct democracy
Federal parliamentary republic
- Federal Council M. Leuenberger
P. Couchepin
M. Calmy-Rey
H.-R. Merz (Pres. 09)
D. Leuthard (VP 09)
E. Widmer-Schlumpf
U. Maurer
- Federal Chancellor C. Casanova
Legislature Federal Assembly
- Upper House Council of States
- Lower House National Council
Independence
- Foundation date 1 August[3] 1291 
- de facto 22 September 1499 
- Recognized 24 October 1648 
- Restored 7 August 1815 
- Federal state 12 September 1848[4] 
Area
- Total 41,284 km2 (136th)
15,940 sq mi 
- Water (%) 4.2
Population
- 2008[5] estimate 7,700,200 (94th)
- 2007 census 7,593,500 
- Density 186.5/km2 (61st)
477.4/sq mi
GDP (PPP) 2008 estimate
- Total $312.753 billion[6] 
- Per capita $42,783[6] 
GDP (nominal) 2008 estimate
- Total $492.595 billion[6] 
- Per capita $67,384[6] 
Gini (2000) 33.7 (medium) 
HDI (2008) &#9650; 0.957 (high) (10th)
Currency Swiss franc (CHF)
Time zone CET (UTC+1)
- Summer (DST) CEST (UTC+2)
Drives on the right
Internet TLD .ch
Calling code 41

Switzerland (German: Die Schweiz[7] French: Suisse, Italian: Svizzera, Romansh: Svizra, officially the Helvetic Confederation[8]) is a landlocked alpine country of roughly 7.7 million people (2009) in Western Europe with an area of 41,285 km². Switzerland is a federal republic consisting of 26 states called cantons. Berne is the seat of the federal authorities, while the country's economic centres are its three global cities, Geneva, Basel and especially Zürich. Switzerland is one of the richest countries in the world by per capita gross domestic product. Zürich and Geneva have respectively been ranked as having the first and second highest quality of life in the world after the Austrian capital, Vienna.[9]

Switzerland is bordered by Germany to the north, France to the west, Italy to the south and Austria and Liechtenstein to the east. The country has a long history of neutrality  it has not been at war since 1815  and hosts many international organizations, including the Red Cross, the World Trade Organization and one of the U.N.'s two European offices. However, it is not a member of the European Union.

Switzerland is multilingual and has four national languages: German, French, Italian and Romansh. The country's formal name is Schweizerische Eidgenossenschaft in German, Confédération suisse in French, Confederazione Svizzera in Italian and Confederaziun svizra in Romansh. The establishment of Switzerland is traditionally dated to 1 August 1291; the first of August is the national holiday.
Contents
[hide]

* 1 History
o 1.1 Early history
o 1.2 Old Swiss Confederacy
o 1.3 Napoleonic era
o 1.4 Federal state
o 1.5 Modern history
* 2 Politics
o 2.1 Direct democracy
o 2.2 Cantons
o 2.3 International institutions in Switzerland
o 2.4 Military
* 3 Geography
* 4 Economy
o 4.1 Science, technology, and education
o 4.2 Switzerland and the European Union
o 4.3 Infrastructure and environment
* 5 Demographics
o 5.1 Religion
* 6 Culture
o 6.1 Sports
+ 6.1.1 Local
* 7 Notes
* 8 References
* 9 External links

[edit] History
Main article: History of Switzerland

[edit] Early history
Main article: Early history of Switzerland
Further information: History of the Alps, Alemannia, and Upper Burgundy

The earliest known cultural tribes of the area were members of the Hallstatt and La Tène cultures. The La Tène culture developed and flourished during the late Iron Age from around 450 BC, possibly under some influence from the Greek and Etruscan civilizations. One of the most important tribal groups in the Swiss region was the Helvetii. In 15 BC, Tiberius I, who was destined to be the second Roman emperor, and his brother, Drusus, conquered the Alps, integrating them into the Roman Empire. The area occupied by the Helvetii  the namesakes of the later Confoederatio Helvetica  first became part of Rome's Gallia Belgica province and then of its Germania Superior province, while the eastern portion of modern Switzerland was integrated into the Roman province of Raetia.
Founded in 44 BC, Augusta Raurica was the first Roman settlement on the Rhine and is nowadays the most important archaeological site in Switzerland[10]

In the Early Middle Ages, from the fourth century AD, the western extent of modern-day Switzerland was part of the territory of the Kings of the Burgundians. The Alemanni settled the Swiss plateau in the fifth century AD and the valleys of the Alps in the eighth century AD, forming Alemannia. Modern-day Switzerland was therefore then divided between the kingdoms of Alemannia and Burgundy. The entire region became part of the expanding Frankish Empire in the sixth century, following Clovis I's victory over the Alemanni at Tolbiac in 504 AD, and later Frankish domination of the Burgundians.

By 561 AD, the Merovingian king Guntram, Clovis I's grandson, had inherited the Frankish kingdom of Burgundy, which stretched east nearly as far as the Rhine. East of this, the Alemanni were ruled under a nominal dukedom within Frankia, as the Franks filled the vacuum caused by the declining western reach of Roman Byzantium. By this time Frankia was beginning to form the tripartite character that would characterise the rest of its history. The territories were subdivided into Neustria in the west (referred to simply as Frankia at the time; the name Neustria did not appear in writing until some 80 years later), Austrasia in the northeast and Burgundy.

Throughout the rest of the sixth and early seventh centuries AD the Swiss regions continued under Frankish hegemony, with the Franks largely occupied with infighting about issues of succession amongst the Frankish sub-kingdoms (whose kings were close blood relatives). In 632 AD, following the death of Chlothar II, the entire Frankish realm was briefly united under Dagobert, who is described as the last Merovingian king able to exercise real power. Under Dagobert, the Austrasians agitated for self-governance as a means of countering the influence of the Neustrians, who dominated the royal court. Dagobert was forced by the strong Austrasian aristocracy to appoint his infant son, Sigebert III, as sub-king of Austrasia in 633 AD. The weakness of the realm became clear, and this led to consideration of the risks and benefits of rebellion by those subject to the Franks. After Sigebert III suffered a military defeat at the hands of Radulf, King of Thuringia, in 640 AD, the Alemanni also revolted against Frankish rule. The ensuing period of Alemanni independence lasted more or less continuously until the middle of the eighth century AD.

Mayors of the Palace had been appointed by the Frankish kings as court officials since the early seventh century AD to act as mediators between the king and the people. However, following Dagobert's death in 639 AD, with infants on the throne in both Neustria (Clovis IIa babe in arms in 639 AD) and Austrasia (Sigebert IIIabout four years old in 639 AD), these court appointees assumed greater power, eventually to such an extent that they ended the rule of the Merovingian monarchs and took over the Frankish throne themselves. The first step was taken by the Mayor of the Palace of Austrasia, Grimoald I, who persuaded the childless Sigebert III to adopt his own son, Childebert, as heir to the throne.

Meanwhile in the Neustrian palace, the Mayors of the Palace, Erchinoald and his successor Ebroin, were likewise increasing their hold on power behind Clovis II and his successor Chlothar III. Ebroin reunited the Frankish kingdom by defeating and removing Childebert (and Grimoald) from Austrasia in 661 AD.

Chlothar III's younger brother, Childeric II, was then installed as king of the Austrasians, and together they ruled the empire. When Chlothar III died in 673 AD, Childeric II became king of the entire realm, ruling from Austrasia, until he was assassinated two years later by members of the Neustrian elite. After his death, Theuderic III, son of Clovis II, ascended to the throne, ruling from Neustria. He and his Mayor of the Palace, Berthar, declared war on Austrasia, which was ruled by Dagobert II, son of Sigebert III, and Pepin of Herstal (Pepin II), the Arnulfing Mayor of Austrasia. Theuderic and Berthar were defeated by Pepin at the Battle of Tertry in 687 AD, after which Pepin was appointed the sole mayor of all Frankia, nominating himself as duke and prince of all the Franks.

Pepin was the product of the marriage of two very powerful housesthat of the Pippinids and that of the Arnulfings. His success at Tertry was to mark the end of Merovingian power.

Pepin again tasted military success in his campaign to bring the Frisians, of Europe's north coast, back under Frankish control. Between 709 AD and 712 AD he fought a similar campaign against the Alemanni, including those within the borders of present-day Switzerland, and succeeded in reimposing Frankish rule, for the first time since the Alemannic revolt of 640 AD. However Frankish control of this and other outlying areas was again lost when a Frankish civil war of succession followed Pepin's death in 714 AD.

The war was a continuation of the ageless NeustrianAustrasian rivalry. Pepin's illegitimate son, Charles Martel (who was the son of Pepin's mistress Alpaida), had been proclaimed mayor of Austrasia by the Austrasian nobility in defiance of Pepin's widow, Plectrude, who preferred that her 8-year-old grandson, Theudoald, be appointed. Neustria invaded Austrasia under Chilperic II, who had been appointed by the Neustrians without the agreement of the rest of the Frankish peoples. The turning point of the war came at the Battle of Ambleve, when Charles Martel, using brilliant and unconventional tactics, defeated combined Neustrian and Frisian forces under Chilperic II and Mayor Ragenfrid. Charles struck when the Neustrians were marching home after triumphing at Cologne over Plectrude and the child Theudoald.
The 8th century Carolingian Benedictine Convent of Saint John, Müstair

By 717 AD, Charles had confirmed his supremacy, with victory over the Neustrians at the Battle of Vincy, thereby marking the beginning of Carolingian rule over the Frankish empire.

After 718 AD, Charles, who was a brilliant commander, embarked upon a series of wars to strengthen Frankish dominion over Western Europe. This included bringing the Alemanni back under Frankish hegemony, and even, in the 720s AD, forcing some Alemannic elements to participate in his wars against their eastern neighbours, the Bavarians.

Alemannia, however, remained restless, with Duke Lantfrid in the late 720s AD expressing independence by issuing revisions of the laws of the Alemans. Charles invaded again in 730 AD and subjugated the Alemanni by force.

Charles is perhaps best known for stopping the Arab advance into Western Europe at the Battle of Tours in 732 AD, in a military stand that arguably halted Islamic expansionism into the European homeland.

When Charles died in 741 AD, the dominion over Frankia was divided between his two sons from his first marriage, namely Pepin the Short and Carloman. Carloman was given Austrasia, Alemannia and Thuringia, while Pepin took control of Neustria, Provence and Burgundy (including present-day western Switzerland).

By 743 AD, Carloman was vowing to impose a greater degree of control over Alemannia. This resulted ultimately in the arrest, trial and execution of several thousand Alemannic noblemen at the blood court at Cannstatt in 746 AD.
Alemannia and Upper Burgundy around AD 1000 Alemannia Upper Burgundy

Carloman retired to a monastery in 747 AD, leaving Pepin to assume the Frankish crown (after a vote of nobles) in 751 AD. Pepin further strengthened his position by forming an alliance, in 754 AD, with Pope Stephen II, who then came all the way to Paris to anoint him king in a ceremony at St Denis's Basilica. In return Pepin subdued the Lombards and donated the Exarchate of Ravenna as well as captured territory around Rome to the church. This was a turning point in the history of the Roman Catholic Church and Western Europe, as it foreshadowed later events under Charlemagne that led to formation of the Holy Roman Empire. It is claimed that Pope Stephen II tabled the forged Donation of Constantine during his negotiations with Pepin. The Donation is a falsified imperial order purported to have been issued by Constantine to give to Pope Sylvester I and all his successors dominion over not only the Western Roman Empire but also all of Judea, Greece, Asia, Thrace and Rome.

Upon Pepin's death in 768 AD, the Frankish empire was passed to his sons Charles and Carloman I. Carloman withdrew to a monastery and died shortly afterwards, leaving Charles, later known as the legendary Charlemagne, the sole ruler of the Franks. Charles expanded Frankish sovereignty to include the Saxons, Bavarians, and the Lombards in northern Italy, and he expanded the empire into today's Austria and parts of Croatia. He offered the papacy the promise of enduring Frankish protection, and he patronized monastic centers of learning.

Charles therefore emerged as the leader of Western Christendom. By 1200 AD, the Swiss plateau comprised the dominions of the houses of Savoy, Zähringer, Habsburg and Kyburg. When the Kyburg dynasty fell in 1264 AD, the Habsburgs under King Rudolph I (emperor in 1273) extended its territory to the eastern Swiss plateau.

[edit] Old Swiss Confederacy
Main article: Old Swiss Confederacy
Further information: Growth of the Old Swiss Confederacy, Reformation in Switzerland, and Early Modern Switzerland
The house dominions that existed around AD 1200:
Savoy Zähringer Habsburg Kyburg

The Old Swiss Confederacy was an alliance among the valley communities of the central Alps. The Confederacy facilitated management of common interests (free trade) and ensured peace on the important mountain trade routes. The Federal Charter of 1291 agreed between the rural communes of Uri, Schwyz, and Unterwalden is considered the confederacy's founding document; even though similar alliances are likely to have existed decades earlier.[11]
Federal charter of 1291

By 1353 the three original cantons had joined with the cantons of Glarus and Zug and the Lucerne, Zürich and Berne city states to form the "Old Confederacy" of eight states that existed until the end of the fifteenth century. The expansion led to increased power and wealth for the federation. By 1460, the confederates controlled most of the territory south and west of the Rhine to the Alps and the Jura mountains. particularly after victories against the Habsburgs (Battle of Sempach, Battle of Näfels), over Charles the Bold of Burgundy during the 1470s, and the success of the Swiss mercenaries. The Swiss victory in the Swabian War against the Swabian League of Emperor Maximilian I in 1499 amounted to de facto independence within the Holy Roman Empire.

The Old Swiss Confederacy had acquired a reputation of invincibility during these earlier wars, but expansion of the federation suffered a setback in 1515 with the Swiss defeat in the Battle of Marignano. This ended the so-called "heroic" epoch of Swiss history. The success of Zwingli's Reformation in some cantons led to inter-cantonal wars in 1529 and 1531 (Kappeler Kriege). It wasn't until more than one hundred years after these internal wars that, in 1648, under the Treaty of Westphalia, European countries recognised Switzerland's independence from the Holy Roman Empire and its neutrality (ancien régime).

During the Early Modern period of Swiss history, the growing authoritarianism of the patriciate families combined with a financial crisis in the wake of the Thirty Years' War led to the Swiss peasant war of 1653. In the background to this struggle, the conflict between Catholic and Protestant cantons persisted, erupting in further violence at the battles of Villmergen in 1656 and 1712.

[edit] Napoleonic era
Main articles: Switzerland in the Napoleonic era, Helvetic Republic, and Act of Mediation
The Act of Mediation was Napoleon's attempt at a compromise between the Ancien Régime and a Republic.

In 1798 the armies of the French Revolution conquered Switzerland and imposed a new unified constitution. This centralised the government of the country and effectively abolished the cantons. The new regime, known as the Helvetic Republic, was highly unpopular. It had been imposed by a foreign invading army and destroyed centuries of tradition, making Switzerland nothing more than a French satellite state. The fierce French suppression of the Nidwalden Revolt in September of 1798 was an example of the oppressive presence of the French army and the local population's resistance to the occupation.

When war broke out between France and its rivals, Russian and Austrian forces invaded Switzerland. The Swiss refused to fight alongside the French in the name of the Helvetic Republic. In 1803 Napoleon organised a meeting of the leading Swiss politicians from both sides in Paris. The result was the Act of Mediation which largely restored Swiss autonomy and introduced a Confederation of 19 cantons. Henceforth much of Swiss politics would concern balancing the cantons' tradition of self-rule with the need for a central government.

In 1815 the Congress of Vienna fully re-established Swiss independence and the European powers agreed to permanently recognise Swiss neutrality. Swiss troops still served foreign governments until 1860 when they fought in the Siege of Gaeta. The treaty also allowed Switzerland to increase its territory, with the admission of the cantons of Valais, Neuchâtel and Geneva. Switzerland's borders have not changed since.

[edit] Federal state
Main articles: Restauration (Switzerland) and Switzerland as a federal state
The first Federal Palace in Berne (1857).

The canton of Berne was one of the three cantons presiding the Tagsatzung (former legislative and executive council) with Lucerne and Zürich. Its cantonal capital was then chosen as the federal capital in 1848, mainly because of its closeness to the French speaking area.[12]

The restoration of the power to the patriciate was only temporary. After a period of unrest with repeated violent clashes such as the Züriputsch of 1839, civil war broke out in 1847 when some of the Catholic cantons tried to set up a separate alliance (the Sonderbundskrieg). The war lasted for less than a month, causing fewer than 100 casualties, most of which were through friendly fire. However minor the Sonderbundskrieg seems to be when compared with other European riots and wars in the 19th century, it nevertheless had a major impact on both the psychology and the society of the Swiss and of Switzerland.

The war made all Swiss understand the need for unity and strength towards its European neighbours. Swiss people from all strata of society, whether Catholic, Protestant, or from the liberal or conservative current, realised that the cantons would profit more if their economic and religious interests were merged.

Thus, while the rest of Europe was plagued by revolutionary uprisings, the Swiss drew up an actual constitution which provided for a federal layout, much of it inspired by the American example. This constitution provided for a central authority while leaving the cantons the right to self-government on local issues. Giving credit to those who favoured the power of the cantons (the Sonderbund Kantone), the national assembly was divided between an upper house (the Swiss Council of States, 2 representatives per canton) and a lower house (the National Council of Switzerland, representatives elected from across the country). Referenda were made mandatory for any amendment of this constitution.

A system of single weights and measures was introduced and in 1850 the Swiss franc became the Swiss single currency. Article 11 of the constitution forbid sending troops to serve abroad, though the Swiss were still obliged to serve Francis II of the Two Sicilies with Swiss Guards present at the Siege of Gaeta in 1860, marking the end of foreign service.
Inauguration in 1882 of the Gotthard Rail Tunnel, connecting the southern canton of Ticino.

An important clause of the constitution was that it could be re-written completely if this was deemed necessary, thus enabling it to evolve as a whole rather than being modified one amendment at a time.[13]

This need soon proved itself when the rise in population and the Industrial Revolution that followed led to calls to modify the constitution accordingly. An early draft was rejected by the population in 1872 but modifications led to its acceptance in 1874. It introduced the facultative referendum for laws at the federal level. It also established federal responsibility for defence, trade, and legal matters.

In 1891, the constitution was revised with unusually strong elements of direct democracy, which remain unique even today. Since then, continued political, economic, and social improvement has characterised Swiss history.

[edit] Modern history
Main articles: Switzerland during the World Wars and Modern history of Switzerland
The beginning of tourism in the 19th century led to the construction of important infrastructures. Here the train connecting the village of Zermatt (1891).

Switzerland was not invaded during either of the World Wars. During World War I, Switzerland was home to Vladimir Illych Ulyanov (Lenin) and he remained there until 1917.[14] Swiss neutrality was seriously questioned by the Grimm-Hoffmann Affair in 1917, but it was short-lived. In 1920, Switzerland joined the League of Nations, which was based in Geneva, on the condition that it was exempt from any military requirements.

During World War II, detailed invasion plans were drawn up by the Germans,[15] but Switzerland was never attacked. Switzerland was able to remain independent through a combination of military deterrence, economic concessions to Germany, and good fortune as larger events during the War delayed an invasion. Attempts by Switzerland's small Nazi party to cause annexation by Germany failed miserably. The Swiss press vigorously criticised the Third Reich, often infuriating its leadership. Under General Henri Guisan, a massive mobilisation of militia forces was ordered. The Swiss military strategy was changed from one of static defence at the borders to protect the economic heartland, to one of organised long-term attrition and withdrawal to strong, well-stockpiled positions high in the Alps known as the Réduit. Switzerland was an important base for espionage by both sides in the conflict and often mediated communications between the Axis and Allied powers. The International Red Cross, based in Geneva, played an important part during this and other conflicts.
The bombing of Schaffhausen during World War II

Switzerland's trade was blockaded by both the Allies and by the Axis. Economic cooperation and extension of credit to the Third Reich varied according to the perceived likelihood of invasion and the availability of other trading partners. Concessions reached a peak after a crucial rail link through Vichy France was severed in 1942, leaving Switzerland completely surrounded by the Axis. Over the course of the War, Switzerland interned over 300,000 refugees, 104,000 of whom were foreign troops, interned according to the Rights and Duties of Neutral Powers outlined in the Hague Conventions. 60,000 of the refugees were civilians escaping persecution by the Nazis. Of these, 26,000 to 27,000 were Jews. However, strict immigration and asylum policies as well as the financial relationships with Nazi Germany raised controversy.[16] During the war, the Swiss Air Force engaged aircraft of both sides, shooting down 11 intruding Luftwaffe planes in May and June 1940, then forcing down other intruders after a change of policy following threats from Germany. Over 100 Allied bombers and their crews were interned during the war. During 1944-45, Allied bombers mistakenly bombed the Swiss towns of Schaffhausen (killing 40 people), Stein am Rhein, Vals, Rafz (18 killed), and notoriously on 4 March 1945 both Basel and Zürich were bombed.
The coat of arms of the Canton of Jura has been set apart in the dome of the Federal Palace. The canton was founded in 1978, its territory split off that of the canton of Berne, and formally joined the Swiss Confederation in 1979.

Women were granted the right to vote in the first Swiss cantons in 1959, at the federal level in 1971 and, after resistance, in the last canton Appenzell Innerrhoden in 1990. After suffrage at the federal level women quickly rose in political significance, with the first woman on the seven member Federal Council executive being Elisabeth Kopp who served from 19841989. The first female president was Ruth Dreifuss, elected in 1998 to become president during 1999. (The Swiss president is elected every year from those among the seven member high council and cannot serve two consecutive terms). The second female president is Micheline Calmy-Rey who held the 2007 Swiss high office. She is originally from the western area of the French-speaking canton Geneve (Genf in German, Ginevra in Italian). She is presently joined on the seven member cabinet/high council by two other women, Doris Leuthard, from the canton of Aargau and Eveline Widmer-Schlumpf, from the canton of Graubünden.

Switzerland joined the Council of Europe in 1963. In 1979 areas from the canton of Bern attained independence from the Bernese, forming the new canton of Jura. On 18 April 1999 the Swiss population and the cantons voted in favour of a completely revised federal constitution.
The National Exposition of 2002

In 2002 Switzerland became a full member of the United Nations, leaving the Vatican as the last widely recognised state without full UN membership. Switzerland is a founding member of the EFTA, but is not a member of the European Economic Area. An application for membership in the European Union was sent in May 1992, but not advanced since the EEA was rejected in December 1992 when Switzerland was the only country to launch a referendum on the EEA. There have since been several referenda on the EU issue; due to a mixed reaction from the population the membership application has been frozen. Nonetheless, Swiss law is gradually being adjusted to conform with that of the EU and the government has signed a number of bilateral agreements with the European Union. Switzerland, together with Liechtenstein, has been completely surrounded by the EU since Austria's membership in 1995. On 5 June 2005, Swiss voters agreed by a 55% majority to join the Schengen treaty, a result that was regarded by EU commentators as a sign of support by Switzerland, a country that is traditionally perceived as independent, or isolationist.

[edit] Politics
Main article: Politics of Switzerland
See also: International relations of Switzerland and Voting in Switzerland
The Swiss Federal Council in 2009. The current members of the council are (from left to right): Federal Councillor Ueli Maurer, Federal Councillor Micheline Calmy-Rey, Federal Councillor Moritz Leuenberger, President Hans-Rudolf Merz, Federal Councillor Doris Leuthard (Vice-President), Federal Councillor Pascal Couchepin, Federal Councillor Eveline Widmer-Schlumpf, Federal Chancellor Corina Casanova is also pictured at the far right.

The Federal Constitution adopted in 1848 is the legal foundation of the modern federal state. A new Constitution was adopted in 1999, but did not introduce notable changes to the federal structure. It outlines basic and political rights of individuals and citizen participation in public affairs, divides the powers between the Confederation and the cantons and defines federal jurisdiction and authority. There are three main governing bodies on the federal level:[17] the bicameral parliament (legislative), the Federal Council (executive) and the Federal Court (judicial).
The Federal Palace in Berne is the name of the building in which the Federal Assembly of Switzerland (federal parliament) and the Swiss Federal Council (executive) are housed.

The Swiss Parliament consists of two houses: the Council of States which has 46 representatives (two from each canton and one from each half-canton) who are elected under a system determined by each canton, and the National Council, which consists of 200 members who are elected under a system of proportional representation, depending on the population of each canton. Members of both houses serve for 4 years. When both houses are in joint session, they are known collectively as the Federal Assembly. Through referendums, citizens may challenge any law passed by parliament and through initiatives, introduce amendments to the federal constitution, thus making Switzerland a direct democracy.

The Federal Council constitutes the federal government, directs the federal administration and serves as collective Head of State. It is a collegial body of seven members, elected for a four-year mandate by the Federal Assembly which also exercises oversight over the Council. The President of the Confederation is elected by the Assembly from among the seven members, traditionally in rotation and for a one-year term; the President chairs the government and assumes representative functions. However, the president is a primus inter pares with no additional powers, and remains the head of a department within the administration.

The Swiss government has been a coalition of the four major political parties since 1959, each party having a number of seats that roughly reflects its share of electorate and representation in the federal parliament. The classic distribution of 2 CVP/PDC, 2 SPS/PSS, 2 FDP/PRD and 1 SVP/UDC as it stood from 1959 to 2003 was known as the "magic formula". In the 2007 Federal Council elections the seven seats in the Federal Council were distributed as follows:

2 Social Democrats (SPS/PSS),
2 Liberal Democrats (FDP/PRD),
2 Swiss People's Party (SVP/UDC),[18]
1 Christian Democrats (CVP/PDC).

The function of the Federal Supreme Court is to hear appeals against rulings of cantonal or federal courts. The judges are elected by the Federal Assembly for six-year terms.

[edit] Direct democracy
The Landsgemeinde is an old form of direct democracy. It is still practised in two cantons

Swiss citizens are subject to three legal jurisdictions: the commune, canton and federal levels. The 1848 federal constitution defines a system of direct democracy (sometimes called half-direct or representative direct democracy since it is added by the more commonplace institutions of a parliamentary democracy). The instruments of Swiss direct democracy at the federal level, known as civil rights (Volksrechte, droits civiques), include the right to submit a constitutional initiative and a referendum, both of which may overturn parliamentary decisions.

By calling a federal referendum a group of citizens may challenge a law that has been passed by Parliament, if they can gather 50,000 signatures against the law within 100 days. If so, a national vote is scheduled where voters decide by a simple majority whether to accept or reject the law. Eight cantons together can also call a referendum on a federal law.

Similarly, the federal constitutional initiative allows citizens to put a constitutional amendment to a national vote, if they can get 100,000 voters to sign the proposed amendment within 18 months.[19] Parliament can supplement the proposed amendment with a counter-proposal, with voters having to indicate a preference on the ballot in case both proposals are accepted. Constitutional amendments, whether introduced by initiative or in Parliament, must be accepted by a double majority of both the national popular vote and a majority of the cantonal popular votes.[20][21][22][23]

[edit] Cantons
Main article: Cantons of Switzerland
Valais
Ticino
Graubünden
(Grisons)
Geneva
Vaud
Neuchâtel
Jura
Berne
Thurgau
Zurich
Aargau
Lucerne
Solothurn
Basel-Land
Schaffhausen
Uri
Schwyz
Glarus
St. Gallen
AI
AR
Obwalden
Nidwalden
Zug
Fribourg
Basel-City
France
Italy
Liecht.
Austria
Germany

The Swiss Confederation consists of 26 cantons:

* Aargau
* Appenzell Innerrhoden*

* Appenzell Ausserrhoden*
* Basel-Stadt*
* Basel-Landschaft*
* Bern
* Fribourg
* Genève
* Glarus
* Graubünden
* Jura
* Lucerne
* Neuchâtel



* Nidwalden*
* Obwalden*
* Schaffhausen
* Schwyz
* Solothurn
* St. Gallen
* Thurgau
* Ticino
* Uri
* Valais
* Vaud
* Zug
* Zürich

*These half cantons are represented by one councillor (instead of two) in the Council of States (see traditional half-cantons).

Their populations vary between 15,000 (Appenzell Innerrhoden) and 1,253,500 (Zürich), and their area between 37 km² (Basel-Stadt) and 7,105 km² (Graubünden). The Cantons comprise a total of 2,889 municipalities. Within Switzerland there are two enclaves: Büsingen belongs to Germany, Campione d'Italia belongs to Italy.

In a referendum held in the Austrian state of Vorarlberg on 11 May 1919 over 80% of those voting supported a proposal that the state should join the Swiss Confederation. However, this was prevented by the opposition of the Austrian Government, the Allies, Swiss liberals, the Swiss-Italians (persons of Swiss nationality who live in Italian Switzerland  see map) and the Romands (Swiss nationals living in the French-speaking regions of Switzerland  see map).[24]

[edit] International institutions in Switzerland
The European headquarters of the United Nations in Geneva

An unusual number of international institutions have their seats in Switzerland, in part because of its policy of neutrality. The Red Cross was founded there in 1863 and still has its institutional centre in the country. European Broadcasting Union has the official headquarters in Geneva. Switzerland is not a member of the European Union; the Swiss people rejected membership in a referendum in the early 1990s. Switzerland is one of the most recent countries to have joined the United Nations, in 2002, even though Geneva is the second biggest centre for the United Nations after New York, and Switzerland was a founding member of the League of Nations. Apart from the United Nations headquarter, Geneva is host to many UN agencies, like the World Health Organization (WHO), the International Telecommunication Union (ITU) and many others.

Furthermore, many sport federations and organizations are located throughout the country. The most important ones are probably the International Olympic Committee, in Lausanne, the FIFA (International Federation of Association Football), in Zurich, and the UEFA (Union of European Football Association).

The World Economic Forum foundation is based in Geneva. It is best known for its annual meeting in Davos which brings together top international business and political leaders to discuss important issues facing the world, including health and the environment.

[edit] Military
Main article: Military of Switzerland
A F/A-18 Hornet of the Air Force. Pilots have to deal with the mountainous character of the country.

The Swiss Army, officially the Swiss Armed Forces, is composed of the Land Forces and the Swiss Air Force. Because Switzerland is a landlocked country, the army has no navy, but on the cross-border lakes, armed military patrol boats are in use. The peculiarity of the Swiss Army is the militia system. Professional soldiers constitute only about 5 percent of the military personnel. All the rest are conscript citizens aged from 20 to 34 (in special cases up to 50) years. Swiss citizens are prohibited from serving in foreign armies, with the exception of the Swiss Guards of the Vatican.

The structure of the Swiss militia system stipulates that the soldiers keep their own personal equipment, including the well known Swiss Army knife and personal weapons, at home. Some organizations and political parties find this practice controversial and dangerous.[25] Compulsory military service concerns all male Swiss citizens; women can serve voluntarily. They usually receive the marching order at the age of 19 for military conscription. About two thirds of the young Swiss are found suited for service; for those found unsuited, an alternative service exists.[26] Annually, approximately 20,000 persons are trained in boot camp for a duration from 18 to 21 weeks. The reform "Army XXI" was adopted by popular vote in 2003, it replaced the previous model "Army 95", reducing the effectives from 400,000 to about 200,000. Of those 120,000 are active and 80,000 are reserve units.[27]
MOWAG Eagle armored vehicles in a military parade

Overall, three general mobilizations have been declared to ensure the integrity and neutrality of Switzerland. The first one was held on the occasion of the Franco-Prussian War of 1870-71. The second one was decided in response to the outbreak of the First World War in August 1914. The third mobilization of the army took place on September 1939 in response to the German attack on Poland; Henri Guisan was elected as the General-in-Chief.

Because of neutrality, the army can not take part in armed conflicts in other countries, but is part of some peacekeeping missions around the world. Since 2000 the military department also maintains the Onyx intelligence gathering system, to monitor satellite communications.

Following the end of the Cold War there have been a number of attempts to curb military activity or even abolish the armed forces altogether (see Group for a Switzerland without an Army). A notable referendum on the subject was held on the 26 November 1989 and, although defeated, did see a high percentage of the people of favour of such an initiative.[28] A similar referendum, called for before, but held after the 9/11 Attacks, was defeated by over 77% of voters.

[edit] Geography
Main article: Geography of Switzerland
See also: Swiss Alps, Swisstopo, List of mountains in Switzerland, List of lakes of Switzerland, List of rivers of Switzerland, and List of mountain passes in Switzerland
Topography of Switzerland

With an area of 41,285 square kilometres (15,940 sq mi), Switzerland is a small country. The population is about 7.6 million, resulting in an average population density of 174 people per square kilometer (476/sq mi).[29] However, the more mountainous southern half of the country is far more sparsely populated than this average, while the northern half has a somewhat greater density, as it comprises more hospitable hilly terrain, partly forested and partly cleared, as well as several large lakes.
The Swiss Alps constitute an extreme environment. The Valais area contains most of the alpine summits above 4000 metres.

Switzerland comprises three basic topographical areas: the Swiss Alps, the Swiss plateau or "middleland", and the Jura mountains along the northwestern border with France. The Alps are a high mountain range running across the central-south of the country, comprising about 60% of the country's total area. Among the high peaks of the Swiss Alps, the highest of which is the Dufourspitze at 4,634 metres (15,203 ft), countless valleys are found, many with waterfalls and glaciers. From these the headwaters of several major European rivers such as the Rhine, Rhône, Inn, Aare, and Ticino flow finally into the largest Swiss lakes such as Lake Geneva (Lac Léman), Lake Zürich, Lake Neuchâtel, and Lake Constance.
The Matterhorn near the village of Zermatt

The most famous mountain is the Matterhorn (4,478 m) in Valais and Pennine Alps bordering Italy. The highest mountain, the Dufourspitze (4,634 m) in the Monte Rosa Massif (close to the Matterhorn) is followed by the Dom and Weisshorn. The section of the Bernese Alps above the deep glacial Lauterbrunnen valley containing 72 waterfalls is also well known for the Jungfrau (4,158 m), Mönch, Eiger group of peaks, and the many picturesque valleys in the region. In the southeast the long Engadin Valley, encompassing the St Moritz area in canton Graubünden, is also well known; the highest peak in the neighbouring Bernina Alps is Piz Bernina (4,049 m).[30]
View of the Swiss plateau in the Lucerne area (Central Switzerland).
Remote valley on the Aletsch Glacier. The Bernese Alps constitute the most glaciated area in western Eurasia.[31]

The more populous northern part of the country, comprising about 30% of the country's total area, is called the Middle Land. It has greater open and hilly landscapes, partly forested, partly open pastures, usually with grazing herds, or vegetables and fruit fields, but it is still hilly. There are large lakes found here and the biggest Swiss cities are in this area of the country.[30] The largest lake is Lake Geneva (also called Lac Léman in French), in the West of Switzerland. The Rhone River is the main tributary to Lake Geneva.
Morcote in the warmer southern canton of Ticino.
Val Trupchun in the Swiss National Park.

The Swiss climate is generally temperate, but can vary greatly between the localities, from glacial conditions on the mountaintops to the often pleasant Mediterranean climate at Switzerland's southern tip. Summers tend to be warm and humid at times with periodic rainfall so they are ideal for pastures and grazing. The winters in the mountains alternate with sun and snow, while the lower lands tend to be more cloudy and foggy in winter. A weather phenomenon known as the föhn can occur at all times of the year, even in winter, and is characterized by a wind with warm Mediterranean air crossing the Alps from Italy. The driest conditions persist in the southern valleys of the Wallis/Valais above which valuable saffron is harvested and many wine grapes are grown, Graubünden also tends to be drier in climate and slightly colder, yet with plentiful snow in winter. The wettest conditions persist in the high Alps and in the Ticino canton which has much sun yet heavy bursts of rain from time to time. The east tends to be colder than the west of Switzerland, yet anywhere up high in the mountains can experience a cold spell at any time of the year. Precipitation tends to be spread moderately throughout the year, with minor variations across the seasons depending on locale. Autumn frequently tends to be the driest season, yet the weather patterns in Switzerland can be highly variable from year to year, and difficult to predict.

Switzerland's eco-systems can be particularly vulnerable, because of the many delicate valleys separated by high mountains, often forming unique ecologies. The mountainous regions themselves are also vulnerable, with a rich range of plants not found at other altitudes, and experience some pressure from visitors and grazing. The tree line in the mountains of Switzerland has advanced down 1,000 ft (300 m) over the years, largely because of the increasing absence of herding and grazing pressures.

[edit] Economy
Main article: Economy of Switzerland
See also: Banking in Switzerland and Taxation in Switzerland

Switzerland has a stable, modern, and one of the most capitalist economies in the world. It has the 2nd highest European rating after Ireland in the Index of Economic Freedom 2008, while also providing large coverage through public services. The nominal per capita GDP is higher than those of the larger western European economies and Japan, ranking 6th behind Luxembourg, Norway, Qatar, Iceland and Ireland.
Nestlé HQ on the shores of Lac Léman
Greater Zürich area, home to 1.5 million employees and 150,000 companies, has taken top position in some life quality surveys.[32]

If adjusted for purchasing power parity it ranks 15th.[33] The World Economic Forum's Global Competitiveness Report currently ranks Switzerland's economy as the second most competitive in the world.[34] For much of the 20th century, Switzerland was the wealthiest country in Europe by a considerable margin.[35] In 2005 the median household income in Switzerland was an estimated 95,000 CHF, the equivalent of roughly 81,000 USD (as of Nov. 2008) in purchasing power parity, which is similar to wealthy American states like California.[36]
Engadin valley, tourism constitutes an important revenue for the alpine regions

Switzerland is home to several large multinational corporations. The largest Swiss companies by revenue are Glencore, Nestlé, Novartis, Hoffmann-La Roche, ABB and Adecco.[37] Also notable are UBS AG, Zurich Financial Services, Credit Suisse, Swiss Re, and The Swatch Group. Switzerland is ranked as having one of the most powerful economies in the world.[35]

Chemicals, health and pharmaceutical, measuring instruments, musical instruments, real estate, banking and insurance, tourism, and international organizations are important industries in Switzerland. The largest exported goods are chemicals (34% of exported goods), machines/electronics (20.9%), and precision instruments/watches (16.9%).[38] Exported services amount to a third of exported goods.[38]

Around 3.8 million people work in Switzerland. Switzerland has a more flexible job market than neighboring countries and the unemployment rate is very low. Unemployment rate increased from a low of 1.7% in June 2000 to a peak of 3.9% in September 2004. Partly because of the economic upturn which started in mid-2003, the unemployment rate is currently 2.8% as of February 2008. Population growth from net immigration is quite high, at 0.52% of population in 2004.[38] Foreign citizen population is 21.8% as of 2004,[38] about the same as in Australia. GDP per hour worked is the world's 17th highest, at 27.44 international dollars in 2006.

Switzerland has overwhelmingly private sector economy and low tax rates by Western standards; overall taxation is one of the smallest of developed countries. Switzerland is an easy place to do business; Switzerland ranks 16th of 178 countries in the Ease of Doing Business Index. The slow growth Switzerland experienced in the 1990s and the early 2000s has brought greater support for economic reforms and harmonization with the European Union.[39][40] According to Credit Suisse, only about 37% of residents own their own homes, one of the lowest rates of home ownership in Europe. Housing and food price levels were 171% and 145% of the EU-25 index in 2007, compared to 113% and 104% in Germany.[38] Agricultural protectionisma rare exception to Switzerland's free trade policieshas contributed to high food prices. Product market liberalization is lagging behind many EU countries according to the OECD.[39] Nevertheless, domestic purchasing power is one of the best in the world.[41] Apart from agriculture, economic and trade barriers between the European Union and Switzerland are minimal and Switzerland has free trade agreements worldwide. Switzerland is a member of the European Free Trade Association (EFTA).

[edit] Science, technology, and education
Main articles: Education in Switzerland and Science and technology in Switzerland
Some of the Swiss scientists who played a key role in their discipline: Leonhard Euler, (mathematics), Louis Agassiz (glaciology), Albert Einstein (physics), Auguste Piccard (aeronautics).

Education in Switzerland is very diverse because the constitution of Switzerland delegates the authority for the school system to the cantons. There are both public and private schools, including many private international schools. The minimum age for primary school is about six years in all cantons. Typically children choose their school depending on whether they want to speak French, German or Italian. Primary school continues until grade four or five, depending on the school. At the end of primary school (or at the beginning of secondary school), pupils are separated according to their capacities in several (often three) sections. The fastest learners are taught advanced classes to be prepared for further studies and the matura, while students who assimilate a little bit more slowly receive an education more adapted to their needs.
The "Zentrum" campus of the ETH Zürich, the most prestigious[42] university in Switzerland, where Albert Einstein studied.

There are 12 Universities in Switzerland, ten of which are maintained at cantonal level and usually offer a range of non-technical subjects. The first university in Switzerland was founded in 1460 in Basel (with a faculty of medicine) and has a tradition of chemical and medical research in Switzerland. The biggest university in Switzerland is the University of Zurich with nearly 25,000 students. The two institutes sponsored by the federal government are the ETHZ in Zürich (founded 1855) and the EPFL in Lausanne (founded 1969 as such, formerly an institute associated with the University of Lausanne) which both have an excellent international reputation. In 2008, the ETH Zurich was ranked 15th in the field Natural Sciences and Mathematics by the Shanghai Academic Ranking of World Universities[43] and the EPFL in Lausanne was ranked 18th in the field Engineering/Technology and Computer Sciences by the same ranking. In addition there are various Universities of Applied Sciences. Switzerland has the second highest rate of foreign students in tertiary education, after Australia.[44]

Many Nobel prizes were awarded to Swiss scientists, for example to the world-famous physicist Albert Einstein in the field of physics who developed his theory of relativity while working in Berne. More recently Vladimir Prelog, Heinrich Rohrer, Richard Ernst, Edmond Fischer, Rolf Zinkernagel and Kurt Wüthrich received Nobel prizes in the sciences. In total, 113 Nobel Prize winners stand in relation to Switzerland[45] and the Nobel Peace Prize was awarded 9 times to organizations residing in Switzerland.[46]


The still active NASA's Mars Exploration Rovers are powered by Swiss-built motors.[47]

Geneva host the world's largest laboratory, the CERN,[48] dedicated to particle physics research. Another important research center is the Paul Scherrer Institute. Notable inventions include the Lysergic acid diethylamide (LSD), the Scanning tunneling microscope (Nobel prize) or the very popular Velcro. Some technologies enabled the exploration of new worlds such as the pressurized balloon of Auguste Piccard and the Bathyscaphe which permitted Jacques Piccard to reach the deepest point of the world's oceans.
CERN, world's largest laboratory, Geneva

Switzerland Space Agency, the Swiss Space Office, has been involved in various space technologies and programs. In addition it was one of the 10 founders of the European Space Agency in 1975 and is the seventh largest contributor to the ESA budget. In the private sector, several companies are implicated in the space industry such as Oerlikon Space[49] or Maxon Motors[50] who provide spacecraft structures.

[edit] Switzerland and the European Union
Main article: Switzerland and the European Union
See also: Future enlargement of the European Union - Switzerland

In recent years, the Swiss have brought their economic practices largely into conformity with those of the European Union in many ways, in an effort to enhance their international competitiveness. The economy has been growing most recently at around 3% per year. Full EU membership is a long-term objective of some in the Swiss government, but there is considerable popular sentiment against this supported by the conservative SVP party. The western French-speaking areas and the urban regions of the rest of the country tend to be more pro-EU.[51][52]

The government has established an Integration Office under the Department of Foreign Affairs and the Department of Economic Affairs. To minimise the negative consequences of Switzerland's isolation from the rest of Europe, Bern and Brussels signed seven bilateral agreements to further liberalise trade ties. These agreements were signed in 1999 and took effect in 2001. This first series of bilateral agreements included the free movement of persons. A second series covering nine areas was signed in 2004 and has since been ratified. The second series includes the Schengen treaty and the Dublin Convention. They continue to discuss further areas for cooperation. Switzerland most recently (2006) approved a billion francs supportive investment in the poorer eastern European countries in support of cooperation and positive ties to the EU as a whole. A further referendum will be needed to approve 300 million francs to support Romania and Bulgaria and their recent admission. The Swiss have also been under EU and sometimes international pressure to reduce banking secrecy and to raise tax rates to parity with the European Union. Preparatory discussions are being opened in four new areas: opening up the electricity market, participation in the European GNSS project Galileo, cooperating with the European centre for disease prevention and recognising certificates of origin for food products. Switzerland voted against membership in the European Economic Area in December 1992 and has since maintained and developed its relationships with the European Union and European countries through bilateral agreements. In March 2001, the Swiss people refused in a popular vote to start accession negotiations with the EU.[53]

On November 27, 2008 the interior and justice ministers of European Union in Brussels announced Switzerland's accession to the Schengen passport-free zone from December 12, 2008. The land border checkpoints will remain in place only for goods movements, but should not run controls on people, though people entering the country would have their passports checked until March 29, 2009 if they originate from a Schengen nation.

[edit] Infrastructure and environment
The Gösgen Nuclear Power Plant is one of the four existing in Switzerland.
See also: Transport in Switzerland, Nuclear power in Switzerland, and Waste management in Switzerland

Electricity generated in Switzerland is 53% from hydroelectricity and 42% from nuclear power, with 5% of the electricity generated from conventional power sources resulting in a nearly CO2-free electricity-generating network.

On 18 May 2003, two anti-nuclear initiatives were turned down: Moratorium Plus, aimed at forbidding the building of new nuclear power plants (41.6% supported and 58.4% opposed),[54] and Electricity Without Nuclear (33.7% supported and 66.3% opposed).[55] The former ten-year moratorium on the construction of new nuclear power plants was the result of a citizens' initiative voted on in 1990 which had passed with 54.5% Yes vs. 45.5% No votes. A new nuclear plant in the Canton of Bern is presently planned. The Swiss Federal Office of Energy (SFOE) is the office responsible for all questions relating to energy supply and energy use within the Federal Department of Environment, Transport, Energy and Communications (DETEC). The agency is supporting the 2000-watt society initiative to cut the nation's energy use by more than half by the year 2050.[56] See also SwissEnergy.
Entrance of the new Lötschberg Base Tunnel, third longest railway tunnel in the world, under the old Lötschberg railway line. It is the first completed tunnel of the greater project AlpTransit.

Swiss private-public managed road network is funded by road tolls and vehicle taxes. The Swiss autobahn/autoroute system requires the purchase of a vignette (toll sticker)which costs 40 Swiss francsfor one calendar year in order to use its roadways, for both passenger cars and trucks. The Swiss autobahn/autoroute network has a total length of 1,638 km (as of 2000) and has, by an area of 41,290 km², also the one of the highest motorway densities in the world. Zürich Airport, managed by Unique Airport, is Switzerland's largest international flight gateway, which handled 20.7 million passengers in 2007. The second largest Geneva Cointrin International Airport handled 10.8 million passengers and the third largest EuroAirport Basel-Mulhouse-Freiburg 4.3 million passengers, both airports being shared with France.

The rail network of 5,063 km in Switzerland carries over 350 million passengers annually.[57] In 2007, each Swiss citizen ran on average 2,103 km by rail, which makes them the keenest rail users.[58] The network is administered mainly by the Federal Railways, except in Graubünden, where the 366 km narrow gauge railway is operated by the Rhaetian Railways and includes some World Heritage lines.[59] The building of new railway base tunnels through the Alps is under way to reduce the time of travel between north and south.

Switzerland is heavily active in recycling and anti-littering regulations and is one of the top recyclers in the world, with 66% to 96% of recyclable materials being recycled.[60] In many places in Switzerland, household garbage disposal is charged for. Garbage (except dangerous items, batteries etc.) is only collected if it is in bags which either have a payment sticker attached, or in official bags with the surcharge paid at the time of purchase.[61] This gives a financial incentive to recycle as much as possible, since recycling is free.[62] Swiss health officials and police often open up garbage for which the disposal charge has not been paid and search for evidence such as old bills which connect the bag to the household/person they originated from. Fines for not paying the disposal fee range from CHF 200500.[63]

[edit] Demographics
Main articles: Swiss (people), Demographics of Switzerland, and Linguistic geography of Switzerland
Further information: List of Swiss people
Official languages in Switzerland:[64] Swiss German (62.7%; 72.5%) French (20.4%; 21.0%) Italian (6.5%; 4.3%) Romansh (0.5%; 0,6% )

Switzerland lies at the crossroads of several major European cultures that have heavily influenced the country's languages and culture. Switzerland has four official languages: German (63.7% total population share, with foreign residents; 72.5% of residents with Swiss citizenship, in 2000) in the north, east and center of the country; French (20.4%; 21.0%) to the west; Italian (6.5%; 4.3%) in the south.[64] Romansh, a Romance language spoken locally by a small minority (0.5%; 0.6%) in the southeastern canton of Graubünden, is designated by the Federal Constitution as a national language along with German, French and Italian (Article 4 of the Constitution), and as official language if the authorities communicate with persons of Romansh language (Article 70), but federal laws and other official acts do not need to be decreed in this language. The federal government is obliged to communicate in the official languages, and in the federal parliament simultaneous translation is provided from and into German, French and Italian. The German spoken in Switzerland is predominantly a group of Alemannic dialects collectively known as Swiss German, but written communication typically use Swiss Standard German, whilst the majority of radio and TV broadcast is (nowadays) in Swiss German as well. Similarly, there are some dialects of Franco-Provençal in rural communities in the French speaking part, known as "Suisse romande", called Vaudois, Gruérien, Jurassien, Empro, Fribourgeois, Neuchâtelois, and in the Italian speaking area, Ticinese (a dialect of Lombard). Also the official languages (German, French and Italian) borrow some terms not understood outside of Switzerland, i.e. terms from other languages (German Billette[65] from French), from similar term in another language (Italian azione used not as act but as discount from German Aktion). Learning one of the other national languages at school is obligatory for all Swiss, so most Swiss are supposed to be at least bilingual.

Resident foreigners and temporary foreign workers make up about 22% of the population.[66] Most of these (60%) are from European Union or EFTA countries.[67] Italians are the largest single group of foreigners with 17,3% of total foreign population. They are followed by Germans (13,2%), immigrants from Serbia and Montenegro (11,5%) and Portugal (11,3%)[68]. Immigrants from Sri Lanka, most of them former Tamil refugees, are the largest group among people of Asian origin.[69] In the 2000s, domestic and international institutions have expressed concern about what they perceive as an increase of xenophobia in Switzerland, particularly in the political campaigning of the right-wing populist Swiss People's Party.[citation needed]

In 2007, 1.45 million resident foreigners (85.4%, or 19.1% of the total population[70]), had European citizenship (Italian: 295,507; German: 224,324; citizens of Serbia and Montenegro: 196,078; Portuguese: 193,299; French: 83,129; Turkish: 75,382; Spanish: 66,519, Macedonian: 60,509; Bosnian: 41,654; Croatian: 38,144; Austrian: 36,155; British: 32,207). 109,113 residents were from Asia; 69,010 from the Americas; 66,599 from Africa; and 3,777 from Oceania[71].

[edit] Religion
Main article: Religion in Switzerland
Basilique de Valère (12th century) in Sion

Switzerland has no official state religion, though most of the cantons (except Geneva and Neuchâtel) recognize official churches, in all cases including the Catholic Church and the Swiss Reformed Church. These churches, and in some cantons also the Old Catholic Church and Jewish congregations, are financed by official taxation of adherents.[72]

Christianity is the predominant religion of Switzerland, divided between the Catholic Church (41.8% of the population) and various Protestant denominations (35.3%). Immigration has brought Islam (4.3%, predominantly Kosovars) and Eastern Orthodoxy (1.8%) as sizeable minority religions.[73] The 2005 Eurobarometer poll[74] found 48% to be theist, 39% expressing belief in "a spirit or life force", 9% atheist and 4% agnostic.
A modern church, the Church of San Giovanni Battista (St. John the Baptist), designed by Mario Botta in Mogno

The country is historically about evenly balanced between Catholic and Protestant, with a complex patchwork of majorities over most of the country. One canton, Appenzell, was officially divided into Catholic and Protestant sections in 1597.[75] The larger cities (Bern, Zürich and Basel) are predominantly Protestant. Central Switzerland, as well as the Ticino, is traditionally Catholic. The Swiss Constitution of 1848, under the recent impression of the clashes of Catholic vs. Protestant cantons that culminated in the Sonderbundskrieg, consciously defines a consociational state, allowing the peaceful co-existence of Catholics and Protestants. A 1980 initiative calling for the complete separation of church and state was resoundingly rejected, with only 21.1% voting in support.

[edit] Culture
Main article: Culture of Switzerland
See also: Music of Switzerland, Swiss folklore, Alpine culture, Swiss cuisine, Swiss literature, and Swiss media
Alphorn players in Vals

The culture of Switzerland is influenced by its neighbours but over the years a distinctive culture with some regional differences and an independent streak has developed. In particular, French-speaking regions have tended to orient themselves slightly more on French culture and tend to be more pro EU. In general, the Swiss are known for their long standing humanitarian tradition as Switzerland is the birth place of the Red Cross Movement and hosts the United Nations Human Rights Council. Swiss German speaking areas may perhaps be seen more oriented on German culture, although German-speaking Swiss people identify strictly as Swiss because of the difference between High German, and the Swiss German dialects. Italian-speaking areas can have more of an Italian culture. A region may be in some ways strongly culturally connected to the neighbouring country that shares its language. The linguistically isolated Romansh culture in the eastern mountains of Switzerland is also robust and strives to maintain its rare linguistic tradition.

Many mountain areas have a strong highly energetic ski resort culture in winter, and a hiking (wandering) culture in summer. Some areas throughout the year have a recreational culture that caters to tourism, yet the quieter seasons are spring and autumn when there are fewer visitors and a higher ratio of Swiss. A traditional farmer and herder culture also predominates in many areas and small farms are omnipresent outside the cities. In film, American productions constitute most of the programme, although several Swiss movies have enjoyed commercial successes in recent years. Folk art is kept alive in organizations all over the country. In Switzerland it is mostly expressed in music,dance, poetry,wood carving and embroidery. The alphorn, a trumpet- like musical instrument made of wood, has become alongside yodeling and the accordion an epitome of traditional Swiss music.

[edit] Sports
Ski area over the glaciers of Lötschental

Skiing and mountaineering are much practiced by Swiss people and foreigners, the highest summits attract mountaineers from around the world. The Haute Route or the Patrouille des Glaciers race have international reputation.

Like many other Europeans, many Swiss are fans of football (soccer) and the national team or 'Nati' is widely supported. Switzerland's most well known football clubs include Grasshoppers Zurich, Servette FC and FC Basel. Switzerland was also the joint venue with Austria in the Euro 2008 football tournament, although the Swiss team dropped out before the Quarter Finals. The Swiss Beach Soccer Team on the other hand became runner-up in 2008 and in 2005 they won the Euro Beach Soccer Cup.
Roger Federer is one of the best tennisman alive and the current number two ATP tennis player

Many Swiss also follow ice hockey and support one of the 12 clubs in the League A. Switzerland will host the 2009 IIHF World Championships for the 10th time.[76] The Swiss team's latest achievement in ice hockey is the 1953 bronze medal. Switzerland is also the home of the sailing team Alinghi which won the America's Cup in 2003 and defended the title in 2007. Curling has been a very popular winter sport for more than 30 years. The Swiss teams have won 3 World Men's Curling Championships and 2 Women's titles. The Swiss men's team skipped by Dominic Andres won a gold medal at 1998 Nagano Winter Olympics. Golf is a growing sport with more than 35 courses available.

Over the last few years several Swiss tennis players, like Roger Federer and Martina Hingis, have been multiple Grand Slam singles champions. One of the world's best current ice skaters is Swiss Stéphane Lambiel. André Bossert is successful Swiss professional golfer.
Spengler Cup in Davos

Other sports where the Swiss have been successful include fencing (Marcel Fischer), cycling (Fabian Cancellara), whitewater slalom (Ronnie Dürrenmatt  canoe, Mathias Röthenmund  kayak), ice hockey (Swiss National League), beach volleyball (Sascha Heyer, Markus Egger, Paul and Martin Laciga), and skiing, (Bernhard Russi, Pirmin Zurbriggen, Didier Cuche).

Motorsport racecourses and events were banned in Switzerland following the 1955 Le Mans disaster with exception to events such as Hillclimbing. However, this ban was overturned in June 2007.[77] Even though racing has been banned in Switzerland, the country has produced successful racing drivers such as Clay Regazzoni, Jo Siffert and successful World Touring Car Championship driver Alain Menu. Switzerland also won the A1GP World Cup of Motorsport in 2007-08 with driver Neel Jani. High profile drivers from Formula 1 and World Rally Championship such as Michael Schumacher, Nick Heidfeld, Kimi Räikkönen, Fernando Alonso, Lewis Hamilton and Sébastien Loeb all have a residence in Switzerland,[78][79][80] albeit mainly for tax purposes.[citation needed]

[edit] Local
Traditional wrestling

Swiss wrestling or "Schwingen" is an old tradition from the rural central cantons and considered the national sport by some.

Hornussen is another indigenous Swiss sport, which is like a cross between baseball and golf.

Steinstossen is the Swiss variant of stone put, a competition in throwing a heavy stone. Practiced only among the alpine population since prehistoric times, it is recorded to have taken place in Basel in the 13th century. It is also central to the Unspunnenfest, first held in 1805, with its symbol the 83.5 kg Unspunnenstein.

Floorball is a relatively new[when?] sport in Switzerland that grows every year in popularity. A main factor is the professional league called Nationalliga A that draws many famous players from other countries.[citation needed]

[edit] Notes

1. ^ De jure "federal city"; de facto capital. Because of historical federalist sensibilities, Swiss law does not designate a formal capital, and some federal institutions such as courts are located in other cities.
2. ^ Federal Constitution, article 4, "National languages" : National languages are German, French, Italian, and Romansh; Federal Constitution, article 70, "Languages", paragraph 1: The official languages of the Confederation are German, French, and Italian. Romansh shall be an official language for communicating with persons of Romansh language.
3. ^ Traditional. The Federal Charter only mentions "early August" and the treaty is a renewal of an older one, now lost.
4. ^ A solemn declaration of the Tagsatzung declared the Federal Constitution adopted on 12 September 1848. A resolution of the Tagsatzung of 14 September 1848 specified that the powers of the institutions provided for by the 1815 Federal Treaty would expire at the time of the constitution of the Federal Council, which took place on 16 November 1848.
5. ^ [Current population and population growth], Source: Provisional findings on population growth in Switzerland in 2008.
6. ^ a b c d "Switzerland". International Monetary Fund. Report for Selected Countries and Subjects. Retrieved on 2009-04-22. 
7. ^ Swiss German would be Schwyz or Schwiiz
8. ^ Confoederatio Helvetica in Latin, hence its ISO country codes CH and CHE
9. ^ Swiss and German cities dominate ranking of best cities in the world
10. ^ Switzerland's Roman heritage comes to life swissinfo.ch
11. ^ Schwabe & Co.: Geschichte der Schweiz und der Schweizer, Schwabe & Co 1986/2004. ISBN 3-7965-2067-7 (German)
12. ^ Bundesstadt in German, French and Italian in the online Historical Dictionary of Switzerland.
13. ^ Histoire de la Suisse, Éditions Fragnière, Fribourg, Switzerland
14. ^ See Vladimir Lenin
15. ^ Let's Swallow Switzerland by Klaus Urner (Lexington Books, 2002).
16. ^ The Bergier Commission Final Report, page 117.
17. ^ "Political System". Federal Department of Foreign Affairs. Fehler - Erreur - Errore - Error. 
18. ^ The SVP/UDC has suffered a split since the election, with both their councillors defecting to the Conservative Democratic Party of Switzerland (BDP/PBD). As of 2009, with the election of Ueli Maurer, the SVP/UDC and the BDP/PBD hold one seat each.
19. ^ Since 1999, an initiative can also be in the form of a general proposal to be elaborated by Parliament, but because it is considered less attractive for various reasons, this form of initiative has yet to find any use.
20. ^ That is a majority of 23 cantonal votes, because the result of the popular vote in the six traditional half-cantons each counts as half the vote of one of the other cantons.
21. ^ Tremblay; Lecours; et. al. (2004) Mapping the Political Landscape. Toronto: Nelson.
22. ^ Turner; Barry (2001). The Statement's Yearbook. New York: MacMillan Press ltd.
23. ^ Banks, Arthur (2006). Political Handbook of The World 2005-2006. Washington: Cq Press.
24. ^ unige.ch - Direct democracy in the world
25. ^ An initiative to abandon this practice has been launched on September 4th, 2007, and is supported by GSoA, the Green Party of Switzerland and the Social Democratic Party of Switzerland as well as other organizations which are listed here.
26. ^ "Zwei Drittel der Rekruten diensttauglich (Schweiz, NZZ Online)". Zwei Drittel der Rekruten diensttauglich (Schweiz, NZZ Online). Retrieved on 2009-02-23. 
27. ^ Armeezahlen VBS Eidgenössisches Departement für Verteidigung, Bevölkerungsschutz und Sport (German)
28. ^ L'évolution de la politique de sécurité de la Suisse ("Evolution of Swiss Security Policies") by Manfred Rôsch [1]
29. ^ A zoomable map of Switzerland is available at either swissinfo-geo.org or swissgeo.ch; a zoomable satellite picture is at map.search.ch.
30. ^ a b Herbermann, Charles George (1913). The Catholic Encyclopedia. Encyclopedia Press. pp. 358. 
31. ^ Swiss Alps Jungfrau-Aletsch unesco.org
32. ^ Zürich  the Highest Quality of Life Worldwide for the Seventh Successive Year
33. ^ CIA World Factbook
34. ^ World Economic Forum - Global Competitiveness Report
35. ^ a b Taylor & Francis Group (2002). Western Europe. Routledge. pp. 645646. ISBN 1857431529. 
36. ^ Median household income
37. ^ "Six Swiss companies make European Top 100". swissinfo.ch. 2008-10-18. Six Swiss companies feature among the biggest companies in Europe according to a survey. - swissinfo. Retrieved on 2008-07-22. 
38. ^ a b c d e Swiss Statistical Yearbook 2008 by Swiss Federal Statistical Office
39. ^ a b Policy Brief: Economic Survey of Switzerland, 2007 (326 KiB), OECD
40. ^ Economic Policy Reforms: Going for Growth 2008 - Switzerland Country Note (45 KiB)
41. ^ Domestic purchasing power of wages (68 KiB)
42. ^ In 2008, ETH Zurich was ranked 15th in the field Natural Sciences and Mathematics by the Shanghai Ranking and in 2007 it was ranked 27th in all fields.
43. ^ Shanghai Ranking 2008 Top 100 world universities in Natural Sciences and Mathematics
44. ^ Education at Glance 2005 by the OECD: Percentage of foreign students in tertiary education.
45. ^ Nobel prizes in non-science categories included.
46. ^ "Mueller Science - Spezialitaeten: Schweizer Nobelpreisträger". Mueller Science - Schweizer Nobelpreisträger Nobelpreise Schweiz - Swiss Nobel Prizes - Nobel Prize Winners Switzerland. Retrieved on 2008-07-31. 
47. ^ Swiss technology powers Mars mission swissinfo.ch 20 February, 2002
48. ^ CERN - the largest laboratory in the world Switzerland's information portal - Switzerland - Information
49. ^ Company overview OC Oerlikon Corporation AG, Pfffikon - Oerlikon Solar, Oerlikon Coating, Oerlikon Vacuum, Oerlikon Textile, Oerlikon Drive Systems, Oerlikon Components
50. ^ Media releases maxonmotor.ch
51. ^ "Volksinitiative «Ja zu Europa!» (Initiative «Yes to Europe!»)" (in German) (PDF, 1.1 MiB). BFS/OFS/UST. 2003-02-13. http://www.bfs.admin.ch/bfs/portal/de/index/themen/17/03/blank/key/2001/01.Document.22675.pdf. Retrieved on 2008-06-15. 
52. ^ "Volksinitiative "Ja zu Europa!", nach Kantonen. (Initiative "Yes to Europe!" by Canton)." (in German) (XLS). BFS/OFS/UST. 2003-01-16. http://www.bfs.admin.ch/bfs/portal/de/index/themen/17/03/blank/key/2001/01.Document.85488.xls. Retrieved on 2008-06-15. 
53. ^ Prof Clive Church (may 2003). "The contexts of Swiss opposition to Europe" (PDF, 124 KiB). Sussex European Institute. p. 12. http://www.sussex.ac.uk/sei/documents/wp64.pdf. Retrieved on 2008-06-13. 
54. ^ "Vote No. 502  Summary" (in German). 18 May 2003. Vorlage Nr. 502<br>Übersicht. 
55. ^ "Vote No. 501  Summary" (in German). 18 May 2003. Vorlage Nr. 501<br>Übersicht. 
56. ^ "Federal government energy research". 16 January 2008. Swiss Federal Office of Energy SFOE - The research programme. 
57. ^ Verkehrsleistungen  Daten, Indikatoren admin.ch (German)
58. ^ Schienenverkehr admin.ch (German)
59. ^ Rhaetian Railway in the Albula / Bernina Landscapes unesco.org
60. ^ Swiss Recycling
61. ^ Stadtreinigung Basel-StadtPricelist bags and stickers
62. ^ "Recycling around the world". BBC. 25 June 2005. BBC NEWS | World | Europe | Recycling around the world. Retrieved on 2006-04-24. 
63. ^ Richtig Entsorgen (Kanton Basel-Stadt) (1.6 MiB)Wilde Deponien sind verboten... Für die Beseitigung widerrechtlich deponierter Abfälle wird zudem eine Umtriebsgebühr von Fr. 200. oder eine Busse erhoben (page 90)
64. ^ a b Swiss Federal Statistical Office. "Languages and religions - Data, indicators". Swiss Statistics - Languages. Retrieved on 2007-10-09. The first number refers to the share of languages within total population. The second refers to the Swiss citizens only.
65. ^ SBB: Billette - OnlineTicket
66. ^ Ausländerinnen und Ausländer in der Schweiz - Bericht 2008 (German) (1196 KiB), Swiss Federal Statistical Office, page 12.
67. ^ Ausländerinnen und Ausländer in der Schweiz - Bericht 2008 (German) (1196 KiB), Swiss Federal Statistical Office, page 72.
68. ^ Ausländerinnen und Ausländer in der Schweiz - Bericht 2008 (German) (1196 KiB), Swiss Federal Statistical Office, page 72.
69. ^ Foreign population in Switzerland detailed by nationality, 19802006 (German), Swiss Federal Statistical Office.
70. ^ Ausländerinnen und Ausländer in der Schweiz - Bericht 2008 (German) (1196 KiB), Swiss Federal Statistical Office, pages 12, 72.
71. ^ Ausländerinnen und Ausländer in der Schweiz - Bericht 2008 (German) (1196 KiB), Swiss Federal Statistical Office, page 72.
72. ^ International Religious Freedom Report 2004  Switzerland, U.S. Department of State.
73. ^ CIA World Factbook section on Switzerland
74. ^ Social values, Science and TechnologyPDF (1.64 MiB), Eurobarometer, June 2005.
75. ^ Reclus, Élisée (1881). The Earth and Its Inhabitants. D. Appleton and Company. pp. 478. 
76. ^ IIHF World Championships 2009 official website
77. ^ "Switzerland lifts ban on motor racing". GrandPrix.com & DueMotori.com. 6 June 2007. Switzerland lifts ban on motor racing - Wikinews, the free news source. Retrieved on 2008-09-23. 
78. ^ BBC Hamilton decides to leave Britain
79. ^ Celebrities in Switzerland - Where Tina Turner and Co. Live
80. ^ Sébastien Loeb Identity card

[edit] References

* Church, Clive H. (2004) The Politics and Government of Switzerland. Palgrave Macmillan. ISBN 0-333-69277-2.
* Dalton, O.M. (1927) The History of the Franks, by Gregory of Tours. Oxford: The Clarendon Press.
* Fahrni, Dieter. (2003) An Outline History of Switzerland. From the Origins to the Present Day. 8th enlarged edition. Pro Helvetia, Zürich. ISBN 3-908102-61-8
* Historical Dictionary of Switzerland (2002). Published electronically and in print simultaneously in three national languages of Switzerland.

[edit] External links
Switzerland portal
Find more about Switzerland on Wikipedia's sister projects:
Definitions from Wiktionary

Textbooks from Wikibooks
Quotations from Wikiquote
Source texts from Wikisource
Images and media from Commons
News stories from Wikinews
Learning resources from Wikiversity
Sister project Wikibooks Cookbook has a recipe/module on
Switzerland

Government

* The Federal Authorities of the Swiss Confederation
* Chief of State and Cabinet Members
* Presence Switzerland
o Your Gateway to Switzerland
* Swiss Statistics, official website of the Swiss Federal Statistical Office.

Reference

* Switzerland entry at The World Factbook
* Switzerland at UCB Libraries GovPubs
* Switzerland at the Open Directory Project

Geography

* Wikimedia Atlas of Switzerland
* Switzerland travel guide from Wikitravel
* Federal Office of Topography
* searchable interactive map (search.ch)

History

* Historical Dictionary of Switzerland (German) (French) (Italian)
* history-switzerland.geschichte-schweiz.ch

News media

* Neue Zürcher Zeitung (German), a Swiss daily newspaper
* Le Temps (French), a Swiss daily newspaper
* Corriere Del Ticino (Italian), a Swiss daily newspaper
* swissinfo.ch, Swiss News - Worldwide
* expatinch.com, Swiss media resources page

Education

* The Swiss School System
* Universities in Switzerland

Science, Research and Technology

* The Swiss Portal for Research and Innovation
* State Secretariat for Education and Research, SER
* The Swiss National Science Foundation
* CTI, Commission for Technology and Innovation

[hide]Templates
[hide]
v  d  e
Switzerland topics
History 
Early History · Old Confederacy · Reformation · Early Modern Switzerland · Napoleonic era · Restauration · During the World Wars · Modern history
Law 
Constitution · Civil Code · Law enforcement · Nationality law · Copyright law · Gun politics
Politics 
Federal Council · Council of States · National Council · Foreign relations · Elections · Political parties
Geography 
Cantons · Cities · Extreme points · Lakes · Rivers · Swiss Alps
Economy 
SIX Swiss Exchange · Berne eXchange · Swiss franc · Banking (list) · Swiss National Bank · Companies · Taxation · Tourism · Transport · Telecommunications
Military 
History · Swiss Air Force · Reserve
Demographics 
Education · Healthcare · Human rights · Languages · Olympics · Religion · Swiss people (list)
Culture 
Cinema · Cuisine · Folklore · Literature · Media · Music · Public holidays · Television
Symbols 
Names · Flag · Coat of arms · National anthem · Helvetia


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Groff said:


> DO NOT try to go to page 494, I broke it




*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 17214867 bytes) in */home/sevenstr/public_html/forum/includes/class_bbcode.php* on line *495

You pwned the thread 
*


----------



## vampiregenocide

Groff said:


> DO NOT try to go to page 494, I broke it



oh noes you broka da internets lululululul


----------



## hufschmid

www.shibumi.org/EotI


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiii!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Randy

Ah. So, I take it I'm not the only one who can post replies but can't view the last page?


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Groff

ALERT THE INTERNET!


----------



## Groff

hufschmid said:


> Switzerland
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jump to: navigation, search
> For other uses, see Swiss (disambiguation) and Switzerland (disambiguation).
> Swiss Confederation
> Confoederatio Helvetica (Latin)
> Schweizerische Eidgenossenschaft (German)
> Confédération suisse (French)
> Confederazione Svizzera (Italian)
> Confederaziun svizra (Raeto-Romance)
> Flag of Switzerland Coat of arms of Switzerland
> Flag Coat of arms
> Motto: (unofficial) "One for all, all for one"
> German: Einer für alle, alle für einen
> French: Un pour tous, tous pour un
> Italian: Uno per tutti, tutti per uno
> Anthem: "Schweizerpsalm" (German)
> "Swiss Psalm"
> Location of Switzerland
> Location of Switzerland (orange)
> 
> on the European continent (white)  [Legend]
> Capital Bern[1]
> [show location on an interactive map] 46°57&#8242;N 7°27&#8242;E / 46.95°N 7.45°E / 46.95; 7.45
> Largest city Zürich
> Official languages German,
> French,
> Italian,
> Romansh[2]
> Demonym Swiss
> Government Direct democracy
> Federal parliamentary republic
> - Federal Council M. Leuenberger
> P. Couchepin
> M. Calmy-Rey
> H.-R. Merz (Pres. 09)
> D. Leuthard (VP 09)
> E. Widmer-Schlumpf
> U. Maurer
> - Federal Chancellor C. Casanova
> Legislature Federal Assembly
> - Upper House Council of States
> - Lower House National Council
> Independence
> - Foundation date 1 August[3] 1291
> - de facto 22 September 1499
> - Recognized 24 October 1648
> - Restored 7 August 1815
> - Federal state 12 September 1848[4]
> Area
> - Total 41,284 km2 (136th)
> 15,940 sq mi
> - Water (%) 4.2
> Population
> - 2008[5] estimate 7,700,200 (94th)
> - 2007 census 7,593,500
> - Density 186.5/km2 (61st)
> 477.4/sq mi
> GDP (PPP) 2008 estimate
> - Total $312.753 billion[6]
> - Per capita $42,783[6]
> GDP (nominal) 2008 estimate
> - Total $492.595 billion[6]
> - Per capita $67,384[6]
> Gini (2000) 33.7 (medium)
> HDI (2008) &#9650; 0.957 (high) (10th)
> Currency Swiss franc (CHF)
> Time zone CET (UTC+1)
> - Summer (DST) CEST (UTC+2)
> Drives on the right
> Internet TLD .ch
> Calling code 41
> 
> Switzerland (German: Die Schweiz[7] French: Suisse, Italian: Svizzera, Romansh: Svizra, officially the Helvetic Confederation[8]) is a landlocked alpine country of roughly 7.7 million people (2009) in Western Europe with an area of 41,285 km². Switzerland is a federal republic consisting of 26 states called cantons. Berne is the seat of the federal authorities, while the country's economic centres are its three global cities, Geneva, Basel and especially Zürich. Switzerland is one of the richest countries in the world by per capita gross domestic product. Zürich and Geneva have respectively been ranked as having the first and second highest quality of life in the world after the Austrian capital, Vienna.[9]
> 
> Switzerland is bordered by Germany to the north, France to the west, Italy to the south and Austria and Liechtenstein to the east. The country has a long history of neutrality  it has not been at war since 1815  and hosts many international organizations, including the Red Cross, the World Trade Organization and one of the U.N.'s two European offices. However, it is not a member of the European Union.
> 
> Switzerland is multilingual and has four national languages: German, French, Italian and Romansh. The country's formal name is Schweizerische Eidgenossenschaft in German, Confédération suisse in French, Confederazione Svizzera in Italian and Confederaziun svizra in Romansh. The establishment of Switzerland is traditionally dated to 1 August 1291; the first of August is the national holiday.
> Contents
> [hide]
> 
> * 1 History
> o 1.1 Early history
> o 1.2 Old Swiss Confederacy
> o 1.3 Napoleonic era
> o 1.4 Federal state
> o 1.5 Modern history
> * 2 Politics
> o 2.1 Direct democracy
> o 2.2 Cantons
> o 2.3 International institutions in Switzerland
> o 2.4 Military
> * 3 Geography
> * 4 Economy
> o 4.1 Science, technology, and education
> o 4.2 Switzerland and the European Union
> o 4.3 Infrastructure and environment
> * 5 Demographics
> o 5.1 Religion
> * 6 Culture
> o 6.1 Sports
> + 6.1.1 Local
> * 7 Notes
> * 8 References
> * 9 External links
> 
> [edit] History
> Main article: History of Switzerland
> 
> [edit] Early history
> Main article: Early history of Switzerland
> Further information: History of the Alps, Alemannia, and Upper Burgundy
> 
> The earliest known cultural tribes of the area were members of the Hallstatt and La Tène cultures. The La Tène culture developed and flourished during the late Iron Age from around 450 BC, possibly under some influence from the Greek and Etruscan civilizations. One of the most important tribal groups in the Swiss region was the Helvetii. In 15 BC, Tiberius I, who was destined to be the second Roman emperor, and his brother, Drusus, conquered the Alps, integrating them into the Roman Empire. The area occupied by the Helvetii  the namesakes of the later Confoederatio Helvetica  first became part of Rome's Gallia Belgica province and then of its Germania Superior province, while the eastern portion of modern Switzerland was integrated into the Roman province of Raetia.
> Founded in 44 BC, Augusta Raurica was the first Roman settlement on the Rhine and is nowadays the most important archaeological site in Switzerland[10]
> 
> In the Early Middle Ages, from the fourth century AD, the western extent of modern-day Switzerland was part of the territory of the Kings of the Burgundians. The Alemanni settled the Swiss plateau in the fifth century AD and the valleys of the Alps in the eighth century AD, forming Alemannia. Modern-day Switzerland was therefore then divided between the kingdoms of Alemannia and Burgundy. The entire region became part of the expanding Frankish Empire in the sixth century, following Clovis I's victory over the Alemanni at Tolbiac in 504 AD, and later Frankish domination of the Burgundians.
> 
> By 561 AD, the Merovingian king Guntram, Clovis I's grandson, had inherited the Frankish kingdom of Burgundy, which stretched east nearly as far as the Rhine. East of this, the Alemanni were ruled under a nominal dukedom within Frankia, as the Franks filled the vacuum caused by the declining western reach of Roman Byzantium. By this time Frankia was beginning to form the tripartite character that would characterise the rest of its history. The territories were subdivided into Neustria in the west (referred to simply as Frankia at the time; the name Neustria did not appear in writing until some 80 years later), Austrasia in the northeast and Burgundy.
> 
> Throughout the rest of the sixth and early seventh centuries AD the Swiss regions continued under Frankish hegemony, with the Franks largely occupied with infighting about issues of succession amongst the Frankish sub-kingdoms (whose kings were close blood relatives). In 632 AD, following the death of Chlothar II, the entire Frankish realm was briefly united under Dagobert, who is described as the last Merovingian king able to exercise real power. Under Dagobert, the Austrasians agitated for self-governance as a means of countering the influence of the Neustrians, who dominated the royal court. Dagobert was forced by the strong Austrasian aristocracy to appoint his infant son, Sigebert III, as sub-king of Austrasia in 633 AD. The weakness of the realm became clear, and this led to consideration of the risks and benefits of rebellion by those subject to the Franks. After Sigebert III suffered a military defeat at the hands of Radulf, King of Thuringia, in 640 AD, the Alemanni also revolted against Frankish rule. The ensuing period of Alemanni independence lasted more or less continuously until the middle of the eighth century AD.
> 
> Mayors of the Palace had been appointed by the Frankish kings as court officials since the early seventh century AD to act as mediators between the king and the people. However, following Dagobert's death in 639 AD, with infants on the throne in both Neustria (Clovis IIa babe in arms in 639 AD) and Austrasia (Sigebert IIIabout four years old in 639 AD), these court appointees assumed greater power, eventually to such an extent that they ended the rule of the Merovingian monarchs and took over the Frankish throne themselves. The first step was taken by the Mayor of the Palace of Austrasia, Grimoald I, who persuaded the childless Sigebert III to adopt his own son, Childebert, as heir to the throne.
> 
> Meanwhile in the Neustrian palace, the Mayors of the Palace, Erchinoald and his successor Ebroin, were likewise increasing their hold on power behind Clovis II and his successor Chlothar III. Ebroin reunited the Frankish kingdom by defeating and removing Childebert (and Grimoald) from Austrasia in 661 AD.
> 
> Chlothar III's younger brother, Childeric II, was then installed as king of the Austrasians, and together they ruled the empire. When Chlothar III died in 673 AD, Childeric II became king of the entire realm, ruling from Austrasia, until he was assassinated two years later by members of the Neustrian elite. After his death, Theuderic III, son of Clovis II, ascended to the throne, ruling from Neustria. He and his Mayor of the Palace, Berthar, declared war on Austrasia, which was ruled by Dagobert II, son of Sigebert III, and Pepin of Herstal (Pepin II), the Arnulfing Mayor of Austrasia. Theuderic and Berthar were defeated by Pepin at the Battle of Tertry in 687 AD, after which Pepin was appointed the sole mayor of all Frankia, nominating himself as duke and prince of all the Franks.
> 
> Pepin was the product of the marriage of two very powerful housesthat of the Pippinids and that of the Arnulfings. His success at Tertry was to mark the end of Merovingian power.
> 
> Pepin again tasted military success in his campaign to bring the Frisians, of Europe's north coast, back under Frankish control. Between 709 AD and 712 AD he fought a similar campaign against the Alemanni, including those within the borders of present-day Switzerland, and succeeded in reimposing Frankish rule, for the first time since the Alemannic revolt of 640 AD. However Frankish control of this and other outlying areas was again lost when a Frankish civil war of succession followed Pepin's death in 714 AD.
> 
> The war was a continuation of the ageless NeustrianAustrasian rivalry. Pepin's illegitimate son, Charles Martel (who was the son of Pepin's mistress Alpaida), had been proclaimed mayor of Austrasia by the Austrasian nobility in defiance of Pepin's widow, Plectrude, who preferred that her 8-year-old grandson, Theudoald, be appointed. Neustria invaded Austrasia under Chilperic II, who had been appointed by the Neustrians without the agreement of the rest of the Frankish peoples. The turning point of the war came at the Battle of Ambleve, when Charles Martel, using brilliant and unconventional tactics, defeated combined Neustrian and Frisian forces under Chilperic II and Mayor Ragenfrid. Charles struck when the Neustrians were marching home after triumphing at Cologne over Plectrude and the child Theudoald.
> The 8th century Carolingian Benedictine Convent of Saint John, Müstair
> 
> By 717 AD, Charles had confirmed his supremacy, with victory over the Neustrians at the Battle of Vincy, thereby marking the beginning of Carolingian rule over the Frankish empire.
> 
> After 718 AD, Charles, who was a brilliant commander, embarked upon a series of wars to strengthen Frankish dominion over Western Europe. This included bringing the Alemanni back under Frankish hegemony, and even, in the 720s AD, forcing some Alemannic elements to participate in his wars against their eastern neighbours, the Bavarians.
> 
> Alemannia, however, remained restless, with Duke Lantfrid in the late 720s AD expressing independence by issuing revisions of the laws of the Alemans. Charles invaded again in 730 AD and subjugated the Alemanni by force.
> 
> Charles is perhaps best known for stopping the Arab advance into Western Europe at the Battle of Tours in 732 AD, in a military stand that arguably halted Islamic expansionism into the European homeland.
> 
> When Charles died in 741 AD, the dominion over Frankia was divided between his two sons from his first marriage, namely Pepin the Short and Carloman. Carloman was given Austrasia, Alemannia and Thuringia, while Pepin took control of Neustria, Provence and Burgundy (including present-day western Switzerland).
> 
> By 743 AD, Carloman was vowing to impose a greater degree of control over Alemannia. This resulted ultimately in the arrest, trial and execution of several thousand Alemannic noblemen at the blood court at Cannstatt in 746 AD.
> Alemannia and Upper Burgundy around AD 1000 Alemannia Upper Burgundy
> 
> Carloman retired to a monastery in 747 AD, leaving Pepin to assume the Frankish crown (after a vote of nobles) in 751 AD. Pepin further strengthened his position by forming an alliance, in 754 AD, with Pope Stephen II, who then came all the way to Paris to anoint him king in a ceremony at St Denis's Basilica. In return Pepin subdued the Lombards and donated the Exarchate of Ravenna as well as captured territory around Rome to the church. This was a turning point in the history of the Roman Catholic Church and Western Europe, as it foreshadowed later events under Charlemagne that led to formation of the Holy Roman Empire. It is claimed that Pope Stephen II tabled the forged Donation of Constantine during his negotiations with Pepin. The Donation is a falsified imperial order purported to have been issued by Constantine to give to Pope Sylvester I and all his successors dominion over not only the Western Roman Empire but also all of Judea, Greece, Asia, Thrace and Rome.
> 
> Upon Pepin's death in 768 AD, the Frankish empire was passed to his sons Charles and Carloman I. Carloman withdrew to a monastery and died shortly afterwards, leaving Charles, later known as the legendary Charlemagne, the sole ruler of the Franks. Charles expanded Frankish sovereignty to include the Saxons, Bavarians, and the Lombards in northern Italy, and he expanded the empire into today's Austria and parts of Croatia. He offered the papacy the promise of enduring Frankish protection, and he patronized monastic centers of learning.
> 
> Charles therefore emerged as the leader of Western Christendom. By 1200 AD, the Swiss plateau comprised the dominions of the houses of Savoy, Zähringer, Habsburg and Kyburg. When the Kyburg dynasty fell in 1264 AD, the Habsburgs under King Rudolph I (emperor in 1273) extended its territory to the eastern Swiss plateau.
> 
> [edit] Old Swiss Confederacy
> Main article: Old Swiss Confederacy
> Further information: Growth of the Old Swiss Confederacy, Reformation in Switzerland, and Early Modern Switzerland
> The house dominions that existed around AD 1200:
> Savoy Zähringer Habsburg Kyburg
> 
> The Old Swiss Confederacy was an alliance among the valley communities of the central Alps. The Confederacy facilitated management of common interests (free trade) and ensured peace on the important mountain trade routes. The Federal Charter of 1291 agreed between the rural communes of Uri, Schwyz, and Unterwalden is considered the confederacy's founding document; even though similar alliances are likely to have existed decades earlier.[11]
> Federal charter of 1291
> 
> By 1353 the three original cantons had joined with the cantons of Glarus and Zug and the Lucerne, Zürich and Berne city states to form the "Old Confederacy" of eight states that existed until the end of the fifteenth century. The expansion led to increased power and wealth for the federation. By 1460, the confederates controlled most of the territory south and west of the Rhine to the Alps and the Jura mountains. particularly after victories against the Habsburgs (Battle of Sempach, Battle of Näfels), over Charles the Bold of Burgundy during the 1470s, and the success of the Swiss mercenaries. The Swiss victory in the Swabian War against the Swabian League of Emperor Maximilian I in 1499 amounted to de facto independence within the Holy Roman Empire.
> 
> The Old Swiss Confederacy had acquired a reputation of invincibility during these earlier wars, but expansion of the federation suffered a setback in 1515 with the Swiss defeat in the Battle of Marignano. This ended the so-called "heroic" epoch of Swiss history. The success of Zwingli's Reformation in some cantons led to inter-cantonal wars in 1529 and 1531 (Kappeler Kriege). It wasn't until more than one hundred years after these internal wars that, in 1648, under the Treaty of Westphalia, European countries recognised Switzerland's independence from the Holy Roman Empire and its neutrality (ancien régime).
> 
> During the Early Modern period of Swiss history, the growing authoritarianism of the patriciate families combined with a financial crisis in the wake of the Thirty Years' War led to the Swiss peasant war of 1653. In the background to this struggle, the conflict between Catholic and Protestant cantons persisted, erupting in further violence at the battles of Villmergen in 1656 and 1712.
> 
> [edit] Napoleonic era
> Main articles: Switzerland in the Napoleonic era, Helvetic Republic, and Act of Mediation
> The Act of Mediation was Napoleon's attempt at a compromise between the Ancien Régime and a Republic.
> 
> In 1798 the armies of the French Revolution conquered Switzerland and imposed a new unified constitution. This centralised the government of the country and effectively abolished the cantons. The new regime, known as the Helvetic Republic, was highly unpopular. It had been imposed by a foreign invading army and destroyed centuries of tradition, making Switzerland nothing more than a French satellite state. The fierce French suppression of the Nidwalden Revolt in September of 1798 was an example of the oppressive presence of the French army and the local population's resistance to the occupation.
> 
> When war broke out between France and its rivals, Russian and Austrian forces invaded Switzerland. The Swiss refused to fight alongside the French in the name of the Helvetic Republic. In 1803 Napoleon organised a meeting of the leading Swiss politicians from both sides in Paris. The result was the Act of Mediation which largely restored Swiss autonomy and introduced a Confederation of 19 cantons. Henceforth much of Swiss politics would concern balancing the cantons' tradition of self-rule with the need for a central government.
> 
> In 1815 the Congress of Vienna fully re-established Swiss independence and the European powers agreed to permanently recognise Swiss neutrality. Swiss troops still served foreign governments until 1860 when they fought in the Siege of Gaeta. The treaty also allowed Switzerland to increase its territory, with the admission of the cantons of Valais, Neuchâtel and Geneva. Switzerland's borders have not changed since.
> 
> [edit] Federal state
> Main articles: Restauration (Switzerland) and Switzerland as a federal state
> The first Federal Palace in Berne (1857).
> 
> The canton of Berne was one of the three cantons presiding the Tagsatzung (former legislative and executive council) with Lucerne and Zürich. Its cantonal capital was then chosen as the federal capital in 1848, mainly because of its closeness to the French speaking area.[12]
> 
> The restoration of the power to the patriciate was only temporary. After a period of unrest with repeated violent clashes such as the Züriputsch of 1839, civil war broke out in 1847 when some of the Catholic cantons tried to set up a separate alliance (the Sonderbundskrieg). The war lasted for less than a month, causing fewer than 100 casualties, most of which were through friendly fire. However minor the Sonderbundskrieg seems to be when compared with other European riots and wars in the 19th century, it nevertheless had a major impact on both the psychology and the society of the Swiss and of Switzerland.
> 
> The war made all Swiss understand the need for unity and strength towards its European neighbours. Swiss people from all strata of society, whether Catholic, Protestant, or from the liberal or conservative current, realised that the cantons would profit more if their economic and religious interests were merged.
> 
> Thus, while the rest of Europe was plagued by revolutionary uprisings, the Swiss drew up an actual constitution which provided for a federal layout, much of it inspired by the American example. This constitution provided for a central authority while leaving the cantons the right to self-government on local issues. Giving credit to those who favoured the power of the cantons (the Sonderbund Kantone), the national assembly was divided between an upper house (the Swiss Council of States, 2 representatives per canton) and a lower house (the National Council of Switzerland, representatives elected from across the country). Referenda were made mandatory for any amendment of this constitution.
> 
> A system of single weights and measures was introduced and in 1850 the Swiss franc became the Swiss single currency. Article 11 of the constitution forbid sending troops to serve abroad, though the Swiss were still obliged to serve Francis II of the Two Sicilies with Swiss Guards present at the Siege of Gaeta in 1860, marking the end of foreign service.
> Inauguration in 1882 of the Gotthard Rail Tunnel, connecting the southern canton of Ticino.
> 
> An important clause of the constitution was that it could be re-written completely if this was deemed necessary, thus enabling it to evolve as a whole rather than being modified one amendment at a time.[13]
> 
> This need soon proved itself when the rise in population and the Industrial Revolution that followed led to calls to modify the constitution accordingly. An early draft was rejected by the population in 1872 but modifications led to its acceptance in 1874. It introduced the facultative referendum for laws at the federal level. It also established federal responsibility for defence, trade, and legal matters.
> 
> In 1891, the constitution was revised with unusually strong elements of direct democracy, which remain unique even today. Since then, continued political, economic, and social improvement has characterised Swiss history.
> 
> [edit] Modern history
> Main articles: Switzerland during the World Wars and Modern history of Switzerland
> The beginning of tourism in the 19th century led to the construction of important infrastructures. Here the train connecting the village of Zermatt (1891).
> 
> Switzerland was not invaded during either of the World Wars. During World War I, Switzerland was home to Vladimir Illych Ulyanov (Lenin) and he remained there until 1917.[14] Swiss neutrality was seriously questioned by the Grimm-Hoffmann Affair in 1917, but it was short-lived. In 1920, Switzerland joined the League of Nations, which was based in Geneva, on the condition that it was exempt from any military requirements.
> 
> During World War II, detailed invasion plans were drawn up by the Germans,[15] but Switzerland was never attacked. Switzerland was able to remain independent through a combination of military deterrence, economic concessions to Germany, and good fortune as larger events during the War delayed an invasion. Attempts by Switzerland's small Nazi party to cause annexation by Germany failed miserably. The Swiss press vigorously criticised the Third Reich, often infuriating its leadership. Under General Henri Guisan, a massive mobilisation of militia forces was ordered. The Swiss military strategy was changed from one of static defence at the borders to protect the economic heartland, to one of organised long-term attrition and withdrawal to strong, well-stockpiled positions high in the Alps known as the Réduit. Switzerland was an important base for espionage by both sides in the conflict and often mediated communications between the Axis and Allied powers. The International Red Cross, based in Geneva, played an important part during this and other conflicts.
> The bombing of Schaffhausen during World War II
> 
> Switzerland's trade was blockaded by both the Allies and by the Axis. Economic cooperation and extension of credit to the Third Reich varied according to the perceived likelihood of invasion and the availability of other trading partners. Concessions reached a peak after a crucial rail link through Vichy France was severed in 1942, leaving Switzerland completely surrounded by the Axis. Over the course of the War, Switzerland interned over 300,000 refugees, 104,000 of whom were foreign troops, interned according to the Rights and Duties of Neutral Powers outlined in the Hague Conventions. 60,000 of the refugees were civilians escaping persecution by the Nazis. Of these, 26,000 to 27,000 were Jews. However, strict immigration and asylum policies as well as the financial relationships with Nazi Germany raised controversy.[16] During the war, the Swiss Air Force engaged aircraft of both sides, shooting down 11 intruding Luftwaffe planes in May and June 1940, then forcing down other intruders after a change of policy following threats from Germany. Over 100 Allied bombers and their crews were interned during the war. During 1944-45, Allied bombers mistakenly bombed the Swiss towns of Schaffhausen (killing 40 people), Stein am Rhein, Vals, Rafz (18 killed), and notoriously on 4 March 1945 both Basel and Zürich were bombed.
> The coat of arms of the Canton of Jura has been set apart in the dome of the Federal Palace. The canton was founded in 1978, its territory split off that of the canton of Berne, and formally joined the Swiss Confederation in 1979.
> 
> Women were granted the right to vote in the first Swiss cantons in 1959, at the federal level in 1971 and, after resistance, in the last canton Appenzell Innerrhoden in 1990. After suffrage at the federal level women quickly rose in political significance, with the first woman on the seven member Federal Council executive being Elisabeth Kopp who served from 19841989. The first female president was Ruth Dreifuss, elected in 1998 to become president during 1999. (The Swiss president is elected every year from those among the seven member high council and cannot serve two consecutive terms). The second female president is Micheline Calmy-Rey who held the 2007 Swiss high office. She is originally from the western area of the French-speaking canton Geneve (Genf in German, Ginevra in Italian). She is presently joined on the seven member cabinet/high council by two other women, Doris Leuthard, from the canton of Aargau and Eveline Widmer-Schlumpf, from the canton of Graubünden.
> 
> Switzerland joined the Council of Europe in 1963. In 1979 areas from the canton of Bern attained independence from the Bernese, forming the new canton of Jura. On 18 April 1999 the Swiss population and the cantons voted in favour of a completely revised federal constitution.
> The National Exposition of 2002
> 
> In 2002 Switzerland became a full member of the United Nations, leaving the Vatican as the last widely recognised state without full UN membership. Switzerland is a founding member of the EFTA, but is not a member of the European Economic Area. An application for membership in the European Union was sent in May 1992, but not advanced since the EEA was rejected in December 1992 when Switzerland was the only country to launch a referendum on the EEA. There have since been several referenda on the EU issue; due to a mixed reaction from the population the membership application has been frozen. Nonetheless, Swiss law is gradually being adjusted to conform with that of the EU and the government has signed a number of bilateral agreements with the European Union. Switzerland, together with Liechtenstein, has been completely surrounded by the EU since Austria's membership in 1995. On 5 June 2005, Swiss voters agreed by a 55% majority to join the Schengen treaty, a result that was regarded by EU commentators as a sign of support by Switzerland, a country that is traditionally perceived as independent, or isolationist.
> 
> [edit] Politics
> Main article: Politics of Switzerland
> See also: International relations of Switzerland and Voting in Switzerland
> The Swiss Federal Council in 2009. The current members of the council are (from left to right): Federal Councillor Ueli Maurer, Federal Councillor Micheline Calmy-Rey, Federal Councillor Moritz Leuenberger, President Hans-Rudolf Merz, Federal Councillor Doris Leuthard (Vice-President), Federal Councillor Pascal Couchepin, Federal Councillor Eveline Widmer-Schlumpf, Federal Chancellor Corina Casanova is also pictured at the far right.
> 
> The Federal Constitution adopted in 1848 is the legal foundation of the modern federal state. A new Constitution was adopted in 1999, but did not introduce notable changes to the federal structure. It outlines basic and political rights of individuals and citizen participation in public affairs, divides the powers between the Confederation and the cantons and defines federal jurisdiction and authority. There are three main governing bodies on the federal level:[17] the bicameral parliament (legislative), the Federal Council (executive) and the Federal Court (judicial).
> The Federal Palace in Berne is the name of the building in which the Federal Assembly of Switzerland (federal parliament) and the Swiss Federal Council (executive) are housed.
> 
> The Swiss Parliament consists of two houses: the Council of States which has 46 representatives (two from each canton and one from each half-canton) who are elected under a system determined by each canton, and the National Council, which consists of 200 members who are elected under a system of proportional representation, depending on the population of each canton. Members of both houses serve for 4 years. When both houses are in joint session, they are known collectively as the Federal Assembly. Through referendums, citizens may challenge any law passed by parliament and through initiatives, introduce amendments to the federal constitution, thus making Switzerland a direct democracy.
> 
> The Federal Council constitutes the federal government, directs the federal administration and serves as collective Head of State. It is a collegial body of seven members, elected for a four-year mandate by the Federal Assembly which also exercises oversight over the Council. The President of the Confederation is elected by the Assembly from among the seven members, traditionally in rotation and for a one-year term; the President chairs the government and assumes representative functions. However, the president is a primus inter pares with no additional powers, and remains the head of a department within the administration.
> 
> The Swiss government has been a coalition of the four major political parties since 1959, each party having a number of seats that roughly reflects its share of electorate and representation in the federal parliament. The classic distribution of 2 CVP/PDC, 2 SPS/PSS, 2 FDP/PRD and 1 SVP/UDC as it stood from 1959 to 2003 was known as the "magic formula". In the 2007 Federal Council elections the seven seats in the Federal Council were distributed as follows:
> 
> 2 Social Democrats (SPS/PSS),
> 2 Liberal Democrats (FDP/PRD),
> 2 Swiss People's Party (SVP/UDC),[18]
> 1 Christian Democrats (CVP/PDC).
> 
> The function of the Federal Supreme Court is to hear appeals against rulings of cantonal or federal courts. The judges are elected by the Federal Assembly for six-year terms.
> 
> [edit] Direct democracy
> The Landsgemeinde is an old form of direct democracy. It is still practised in two cantons
> 
> Swiss citizens are subject to three legal jurisdictions: the commune, canton and federal levels. The 1848 federal constitution defines a system of direct democracy (sometimes called half-direct or representative direct democracy since it is added by the more commonplace institutions of a parliamentary democracy). The instruments of Swiss direct democracy at the federal level, known as civil rights (Volksrechte, droits civiques), include the right to submit a constitutional initiative and a referendum, both of which may overturn parliamentary decisions.
> 
> By calling a federal referendum a group of citizens may challenge a law that has been passed by Parliament, if they can gather 50,000 signatures against the law within 100 days. If so, a national vote is scheduled where voters decide by a simple majority whether to accept or reject the law. Eight cantons together can also call a referendum on a federal law.
> 
> Similarly, the federal constitutional initiative allows citizens to put a constitutional amendment to a national vote, if they can get 100,000 voters to sign the proposed amendment within 18 months.[19] Parliament can supplement the proposed amendment with a counter-proposal, with voters having to indicate a preference on the ballot in case both proposals are accepted. Constitutional amendments, whether introduced by initiative or in Parliament, must be accepted by a double majority of both the national popular vote and a majority of the cantonal popular votes.[20][21][22][23]
> 
> [edit] Cantons
> Main article: Cantons of Switzerland
> Valais
> Ticino
> Graubünden
> (Grisons)
> Geneva
> Vaud
> Neuchâtel
> Jura
> Berne
> Thurgau
> Zurich
> Aargau
> Lucerne
> Solothurn
> Basel-Land
> Schaffhausen
> Uri
> Schwyz
> Glarus
> St. Gallen
> AI
> AR
> Obwalden
> Nidwalden
> Zug
> Fribourg
> Basel-City
> France
> Italy
> Liecht.
> Austria
> Germany
> 
> The Swiss Confederation consists of 26 cantons:
> 
> * Aargau
> * Appenzell Innerrhoden*
> 
> * Appenzell Ausserrhoden*
> * Basel-Stadt*
> * Basel-Landschaft*
> * Bern
> * Fribourg
> * Genève
> * Glarus
> * Graubünden
> * Jura
> * Lucerne
> * Neuchâtel
> 
> 
> 
> * Nidwalden*
> * Obwalden*
> * Schaffhausen
> * Schwyz
> * Solothurn
> * St. Gallen
> * Thurgau
> * Ticino
> * Uri
> * Valais
> * Vaud
> * Zug
> * Zürich
> 
> *These half cantons are represented by one councillor (instead of two) in the Council of States (see traditional half-cantons).
> 
> Their populations vary between 15,000 (Appenzell Innerrhoden) and 1,253,500 (Zürich), and their area between 37 km² (Basel-Stadt) and 7,105 km² (Graubünden). The Cantons comprise a total of 2,889 municipalities. Within Switzerland there are two enclaves: Büsingen belongs to Germany, Campione d'Italia belongs to Italy.
> 
> In a referendum held in the Austrian state of Vorarlberg on 11 May 1919 over 80% of those voting supported a proposal that the state should join the Swiss Confederation. However, this was prevented by the opposition of the Austrian Government, the Allies, Swiss liberals, the Swiss-Italians (persons of Swiss nationality who live in Italian Switzerland  see map) and the Romands (Swiss nationals living in the French-speaking regions of Switzerland  see map).[24]
> 
> [edit] International institutions in Switzerland
> The European headquarters of the United Nations in Geneva
> 
> An unusual number of international institutions have their seats in Switzerland, in part because of its policy of neutrality. The Red Cross was founded there in 1863 and still has its institutional centre in the country. European Broadcasting Union has the official headquarters in Geneva. Switzerland is not a member of the European Union; the Swiss people rejected membership in a referendum in the early 1990s. Switzerland is one of the most recent countries to have joined the United Nations, in 2002, even though Geneva is the second biggest centre for the United Nations after New York, and Switzerland was a founding member of the League of Nations. Apart from the United Nations headquarter, Geneva is host to many UN agencies, like the World Health Organization (WHO), the International Telecommunication Union (ITU) and many others.
> 
> Furthermore, many sport federations and organizations are located throughout the country. The most important ones are probably the International Olympic Committee, in Lausanne, the FIFA (International Federation of Association Football), in Zurich, and the UEFA (Union of European Football Association).
> 
> The World Economic Forum foundation is based in Geneva. It is best known for its annual meeting in Davos which brings together top international business and political leaders to discuss important issues facing the world, including health and the environment.
> 
> [edit] Military
> Main article: Military of Switzerland
> A F/A-18 Hornet of the Air Force. Pilots have to deal with the mountainous character of the country.
> 
> The Swiss Army, officially the Swiss Armed Forces, is composed of the Land Forces and the Swiss Air Force. Because Switzerland is a landlocked country, the army has no navy, but on the cross-border lakes, armed military patrol boats are in use. The peculiarity of the Swiss Army is the militia system. Professional soldiers constitute only about 5 percent of the military personnel. All the rest are conscript citizens aged from 20 to 34 (in special cases up to 50) years. Swiss citizens are prohibited from serving in foreign armies, with the exception of the Swiss Guards of the Vatican.
> 
> The structure of the Swiss militia system stipulates that the soldiers keep their own personal equipment, including the well known Swiss Army knife and personal weapons, at home. Some organizations and political parties find this practice controversial and dangerous.[25] Compulsory military service concerns all male Swiss citizens; women can serve voluntarily. They usually receive the marching order at the age of 19 for military conscription. About two thirds of the young Swiss are found suited for service; for those found unsuited, an alternative service exists.[26] Annually, approximately 20,000 persons are trained in boot camp for a duration from 18 to 21 weeks. The reform "Army XXI" was adopted by popular vote in 2003, it replaced the previous model "Army 95", reducing the effectives from 400,000 to about 200,000. Of those 120,000 are active and 80,000 are reserve units.[27]
> MOWAG Eagle armored vehicles in a military parade
> 
> Overall, three general mobilizations have been declared to ensure the integrity and neutrality of Switzerland. The first one was held on the occasion of the Franco-Prussian War of 1870-71. The second one was decided in response to the outbreak of the First World War in August 1914. The third mobilization of the army took place on September 1939 in response to the German attack on Poland; Henri Guisan was elected as the General-in-Chief.
> 
> Because of neutrality, the army can not take part in armed conflicts in other countries, but is part of some peacekeeping missions around the world. Since 2000 the military department also maintains the Onyx intelligence gathering system, to monitor satellite communications.
> 
> Following the end of the Cold War there have been a number of attempts to curb military activity or even abolish the armed forces altogether (see Group for a Switzerland without an Army). A notable referendum on the subject was held on the 26 November 1989 and, although defeated, did see a high percentage of the people of favour of such an initiative.[28] A similar referendum, called for before, but held after the 9/11 Attacks, was defeated by over 77% of voters.
> 
> [edit] Geography
> Main article: Geography of Switzerland
> See also: Swiss Alps, Swisstopo, List of mountains in Switzerland, List of lakes of Switzerland, List of rivers of Switzerland, and List of mountain passes in Switzerland
> Topography of Switzerland
> 
> With an area of 41,285 square kilometres (15,940 sq mi), Switzerland is a small country. The population is about 7.6 million, resulting in an average population density of 174 people per square kilometer (476/sq mi).[29] However, the more mountainous southern half of the country is far more sparsely populated than this average, while the northern half has a somewhat greater density, as it comprises more hospitable hilly terrain, partly forested and partly cleared, as well as several large lakes.
> The Swiss Alps constitute an extreme environment. The Valais area contains most of the alpine summits above 4000 metres.
> 
> Switzerland comprises three basic topographical areas: the Swiss Alps, the Swiss plateau or "middleland", and the Jura mountains along the northwestern border with France. The Alps are a high mountain range running across the central-south of the country, comprising about 60% of the country's total area. Among the high peaks of the Swiss Alps, the highest of which is the Dufourspitze at 4,634 metres (15,203 ft), countless valleys are found, many with waterfalls and glaciers. From these the headwaters of several major European rivers such as the Rhine, Rhône, Inn, Aare, and Ticino flow finally into the largest Swiss lakes such as Lake Geneva (Lac Léman), Lake Zürich, Lake Neuchâtel, and Lake Constance.
> The Matterhorn near the village of Zermatt
> 
> The most famous mountain is the Matterhorn (4,478 m) in Valais and Pennine Alps bordering Italy. The highest mountain, the Dufourspitze (4,634 m) in the Monte Rosa Massif (close to the Matterhorn) is followed by the Dom and Weisshorn. The section of the Bernese Alps above the deep glacial Lauterbrunnen valley containing 72 waterfalls is also well known for the Jungfrau (4,158 m), Mönch, Eiger group of peaks, and the many picturesque valleys in the region. In the southeast the long Engadin Valley, encompassing the St Moritz area in canton Graubünden, is also well known; the highest peak in the neighbouring Bernina Alps is Piz Bernina (4,049 m).[30]
> View of the Swiss plateau in the Lucerne area (Central Switzerland).
> Remote valley on the Aletsch Glacier. The Bernese Alps constitute the most glaciated area in western Eurasia.[31]
> 
> The more populous northern part of the country, comprising about 30% of the country's total area, is called the Middle Land. It has greater open and hilly landscapes, partly forested, partly open pastures, usually with grazing herds, or vegetables and fruit fields, but it is still hilly. There are large lakes found here and the biggest Swiss cities are in this area of the country.[30] The largest lake is Lake Geneva (also called Lac Léman in French), in the West of Switzerland. The Rhone River is the main tributary to Lake Geneva.
> Morcote in the warmer southern canton of Ticino.
> Val Trupchun in the Swiss National Park.
> 
> The Swiss climate is generally temperate, but can vary greatly between the localities, from glacial conditions on the mountaintops to the often pleasant Mediterranean climate at Switzerland's southern tip. Summers tend to be warm and humid at times with periodic rainfall so they are ideal for pastures and grazing. The winters in the mountains alternate with sun and snow, while the lower lands tend to be more cloudy and foggy in winter. A weather phenomenon known as the föhn can occur at all times of the year, even in winter, and is characterized by a wind with warm Mediterranean air crossing the Alps from Italy. The driest conditions persist in the southern valleys of the Wallis/Valais above which valuable saffron is harvested and many wine grapes are grown, Graubünden also tends to be drier in climate and slightly colder, yet with plentiful snow in winter. The wettest conditions persist in the high Alps and in the Ticino canton which has much sun yet heavy bursts of rain from time to time. The east tends to be colder than the west of Switzerland, yet anywhere up high in the mountains can experience a cold spell at any time of the year. Precipitation tends to be spread moderately throughout the year, with minor variations across the seasons depending on locale. Autumn frequently tends to be the driest season, yet the weather patterns in Switzerland can be highly variable from year to year, and difficult to predict.
> 
> Switzerland's eco-systems can be particularly vulnerable, because of the many delicate valleys separated by high mountains, often forming unique ecologies. The mountainous regions themselves are also vulnerable, with a rich range of plants not found at other altitudes, and experience some pressure from visitors and grazing. The tree line in the mountains of Switzerland has advanced down 1,000 ft (300 m) over the years, largely because of the increasing absence of herding and grazing pressures.
> 
> [edit] Economy
> Main article: Economy of Switzerland
> See also: Banking in Switzerland and Taxation in Switzerland
> 
> Switzerland has a stable, modern, and one of the most capitalist economies in the world. It has the 2nd highest European rating after Ireland in the Index of Economic Freedom 2008, while also providing large coverage through public services. The nominal per capita GDP is higher than those of the larger western European economies and Japan, ranking 6th behind Luxembourg, Norway, Qatar, Iceland and Ireland.
> Nestlé HQ on the shores of Lac Léman
> Greater Zürich area, home to 1.5 million employees and 150,000 companies, has taken top position in some life quality surveys.[32]
> 
> If adjusted for purchasing power parity it ranks 15th.[33] The World Economic Forum's Global Competitiveness Report currently ranks Switzerland's economy as the second most competitive in the world.[34] For much of the 20th century, Switzerland was the wealthiest country in Europe by a considerable margin.[35] In 2005 the median household income in Switzerland was an estimated 95,000 CHF, the equivalent of roughly 81,000 USD (as of Nov. 2008) in purchasing power parity, which is similar to wealthy American states like California.[36]
> Engadin valley, tourism constitutes an important revenue for the alpine regions
> 
> Switzerland is home to several large multinational corporations. The largest Swiss companies by revenue are Glencore, Nestlé, Novartis, Hoffmann-La Roche, ABB and Adecco.[37] Also notable are UBS AG, Zurich Financial Services, Credit Suisse, Swiss Re, and The Swatch Group. Switzerland is ranked as having one of the most powerful economies in the world.[35]
> 
> Chemicals, health and pharmaceutical, measuring instruments, musical instruments, real estate, banking and insurance, tourism, and international organizations are important industries in Switzerland. The largest exported goods are chemicals (34% of exported goods), machines/electronics (20.9%), and precision instruments/watches (16.9%).[38] Exported services amount to a third of exported goods.[38]
> 
> Around 3.8 million people work in Switzerland. Switzerland has a more flexible job market than neighboring countries and the unemployment rate is very low. Unemployment rate increased from a low of 1.7% in June 2000 to a peak of 3.9% in September 2004. Partly because of the economic upturn which started in mid-2003, the unemployment rate is currently 2.8% as of February 2008. Population growth from net immigration is quite high, at 0.52% of population in 2004.[38] Foreign citizen population is 21.8% as of 2004,[38] about the same as in Australia. GDP per hour worked is the world's 17th highest, at 27.44 international dollars in 2006.
> 
> Switzerland has overwhelmingly private sector economy and low tax rates by Western standards; overall taxation is one of the smallest of developed countries. Switzerland is an easy place to do business; Switzerland ranks 16th of 178 countries in the Ease of Doing Business Index. The slow growth Switzerland experienced in the 1990s and the early 2000s has brought greater support for economic reforms and harmonization with the European Union.[39][40] According to Credit Suisse, only about 37% of residents own their own homes, one of the lowest rates of home ownership in Europe. Housing and food price levels were 171% and 145% of the EU-25 index in 2007, compared to 113% and 104% in Germany.[38] Agricultural protectionisma rare exception to Switzerland's free trade policieshas contributed to high food prices. Product market liberalization is lagging behind many EU countries according to the OECD.[39] Nevertheless, domestic purchasing power is one of the best in the world.[41] Apart from agriculture, economic and trade barriers between the European Union and Switzerland are minimal and Switzerland has free trade agreements worldwide. Switzerland is a member of the European Free Trade Association (EFTA).
> 
> [edit] Science, technology, and education
> Main articles: Education in Switzerland and Science and technology in Switzerland
> Some of the Swiss scientists who played a key role in their discipline: Leonhard Euler, (mathematics), Louis Agassiz (glaciology), Albert Einstein (physics), Auguste Piccard (aeronautics).
> 
> Education in Switzerland is very diverse because the constitution of Switzerland delegates the authority for the school system to the cantons. There are both public and private schools, including many private international schools. The minimum age for primary school is about six years in all cantons. Typically children choose their school depending on whether they want to speak French, German or Italian. Primary school continues until grade four or five, depending on the school. At the end of primary school (or at the beginning of secondary school), pupils are separated according to their capacities in several (often three) sections. The fastest learners are taught advanced classes to be prepared for further studies and the matura, while students who assimilate a little bit more slowly receive an education more adapted to their needs.
> The "Zentrum" campus of the ETH Zürich, the most prestigious[42] university in Switzerland, where Albert Einstein studied.
> 
> There are 12 Universities in Switzerland, ten of which are maintained at cantonal level and usually offer a range of non-technical subjects. The first university in Switzerland was founded in 1460 in Basel (with a faculty of medicine) and has a tradition of chemical and medical research in Switzerland. The biggest university in Switzerland is the University of Zurich with nearly 25,000 students. The two institutes sponsored by the federal government are the ETHZ in Zürich (founded 1855) and the EPFL in Lausanne (founded 1969 as such, formerly an institute associated with the University of Lausanne) which both have an excellent international reputation. In 2008, the ETH Zurich was ranked 15th in the field Natural Sciences and Mathematics by the Shanghai Academic Ranking of World Universities[43] and the EPFL in Lausanne was ranked 18th in the field Engineering/Technology and Computer Sciences by the same ranking. In addition there are various Universities of Applied Sciences. Switzerland has the second highest rate of foreign students in tertiary education, after Australia.[44]
> 
> Many Nobel prizes were awarded to Swiss scientists, for example to the world-famous physicist Albert Einstein in the field of physics who developed his theory of relativity while working in Berne. More recently Vladimir Prelog, Heinrich Rohrer, Richard Ernst, Edmond Fischer, Rolf Zinkernagel and Kurt Wüthrich received Nobel prizes in the sciences. In total, 113 Nobel Prize winners stand in relation to Switzerland[45] and the Nobel Peace Prize was awarded 9 times to organizations residing in Switzerland.[46]
> 
> 
> The still active NASA's Mars Exploration Rovers are powered by Swiss-built motors.[47]
> 
> Geneva host the world's largest laboratory, the CERN,[48] dedicated to particle physics research. Another important research center is the Paul Scherrer Institute. Notable inventions include the Lysergic acid diethylamide (LSD), the Scanning tunneling microscope (Nobel prize) or the very popular Velcro. Some technologies enabled the exploration of new worlds such as the pressurized balloon of Auguste Piccard and the Bathyscaphe which permitted Jacques Piccard to reach the deepest point of the world's oceans.
> CERN, world's largest laboratory, Geneva
> 
> Switzerland Space Agency, the Swiss Space Office, has been involved in various space technologies and programs. In addition it was one of the 10 founders of the European Space Agency in 1975 and is the seventh largest contributor to the ESA budget. In the private sector, several companies are implicated in the space industry such as Oerlikon Space[49] or Maxon Motors[50] who provide spacecraft structures.
> 
> [edit] Switzerland and the European Union
> Main article: Switzerland and the European Union
> See also: Future enlargement of the European Union - Switzerland
> 
> In recent years, the Swiss have brought their economic practices largely into conformity with those of the European Union in many ways, in an effort to enhance their international competitiveness. The economy has been growing most recently at around 3% per year. Full EU membership is a long-term objective of some in the Swiss government, but there is considerable popular sentiment against this supported by the conservative SVP party. The western French-speaking areas and the urban regions of the rest of the country tend to be more pro-EU.[51][52]
> 
> The government has established an Integration Office under the Department of Foreign Affairs and the Department of Economic Affairs. To minimise the negative consequences of Switzerland's isolation from the rest of Europe, Bern and Brussels signed seven bilateral agreements to further liberalise trade ties. These agreements were signed in 1999 and took effect in 2001. This first series of bilateral agreements included the free movement of persons. A second series covering nine areas was signed in 2004 and has since been ratified. The second series includes the Schengen treaty and the Dublin Convention. They continue to discuss further areas for cooperation. Switzerland most recently (2006) approved a billion francs supportive investment in the poorer eastern European countries in support of cooperation and positive ties to the EU as a whole. A further referendum will be needed to approve 300 million francs to support Romania and Bulgaria and their recent admission. The Swiss have also been under EU and sometimes international pressure to reduce banking secrecy and to raise tax rates to parity with the European Union. Preparatory discussions are being opened in four new areas: opening up the electricity market, participation in the European GNSS project Galileo, cooperating with the European centre for disease prevention and recognising certificates of origin for food products. Switzerland voted against membership in the European Economic Area in December 1992 and has since maintained and developed its relationships with the European Union and European countries through bilateral agreements. In March 2001, the Swiss people refused in a popular vote to start accession negotiations with the EU.[53]
> 
> On November 27, 2008 the interior and justice ministers of European Union in Brussels announced Switzerland's accession to the Schengen passport-free zone from December 12, 2008. The land border checkpoints will remain in place only for goods movements, but should not run controls on people, though people entering the country would have their passports checked until March 29, 2009 if they originate from a Schengen nation.
> 
> [edit] Infrastructure and environment
> The Gösgen Nuclear Power Plant is one of the four existing in Switzerland.
> See also: Transport in Switzerland, Nuclear power in Switzerland, and Waste management in Switzerland
> 
> Electricity generated in Switzerland is 53% from hydroelectricity and 42% from nuclear power, with 5% of the electricity generated from conventional power sources resulting in a nearly CO2-free electricity-generating network.
> 
> On 18 May 2003, two anti-nuclear initiatives were turned down: Moratorium Plus, aimed at forbidding the building of new nuclear power plants (41.6% supported and 58.4% opposed),[54] and Electricity Without Nuclear (33.7% supported and 66.3% opposed).[55] The former ten-year moratorium on the construction of new nuclear power plants was the result of a citizens' initiative voted on in 1990 which had passed with 54.5% Yes vs. 45.5% No votes. A new nuclear plant in the Canton of Bern is presently planned. The Swiss Federal Office of Energy (SFOE) is the office responsible for all questions relating to energy supply and energy use within the Federal Department of Environment, Transport, Energy and Communications (DETEC). The agency is supporting the 2000-watt society initiative to cut the nation's energy use by more than half by the year 2050.[56] See also SwissEnergy.
> Entrance of the new Lötschberg Base Tunnel, third longest railway tunnel in the world, under the old Lötschberg railway line. It is the first completed tunnel of the greater project AlpTransit.
> 
> Swiss private-public managed road network is funded by road tolls and vehicle taxes. The Swiss autobahn/autoroute system requires the purchase of a vignette (toll sticker)which costs 40 Swiss francsfor one calendar year in order to use its roadways, for both passenger cars and trucks. The Swiss autobahn/autoroute network has a total length of 1,638 km (as of 2000) and has, by an area of 41,290 km², also the one of the highest motorway densities in the world. Zürich Airport, managed by Unique Airport, is Switzerland's largest international flight gateway, which handled 20.7 million passengers in 2007. The second largest Geneva Cointrin International Airport handled 10.8 million passengers and the third largest EuroAirport Basel-Mulhouse-Freiburg 4.3 million passengers, both airports being shared with France.
> 
> The rail network of 5,063 km in Switzerland carries over 350 million passengers annually.[57] In 2007, each Swiss citizen ran on average 2,103 km by rail, which makes them the keenest rail users.[58] The network is administered mainly by the Federal Railways, except in Graubünden, where the 366 km narrow gauge railway is operated by the Rhaetian Railways and includes some World Heritage lines.[59] The building of new railway base tunnels through the Alps is under way to reduce the time of travel between north and south.
> 
> Switzerland is heavily active in recycling and anti-littering regulations and is one of the top recyclers in the world, with 66% to 96% of recyclable materials being recycled.[60] In many places in Switzerland, household garbage disposal is charged for. Garbage (except dangerous items, batteries etc.) is only collected if it is in bags which either have a payment sticker attached, or in official bags with the surcharge paid at the time of purchase.[61] This gives a financial incentive to recycle as much as possible, since recycling is free.[62] Swiss health officials and police often open up garbage for which the disposal charge has not been paid and search for evidence such as old bills which connect the bag to the household/person they originated from. Fines for not paying the disposal fee range from CHF 200500.[63]
> 
> [edit] Demographics
> Main articles: Swiss (people), Demographics of Switzerland, and Linguistic geography of Switzerland
> Further information: List of Swiss people
> Official languages in Switzerland:[64] Swiss German (62.7%; 72.5%) French (20.4%; 21.0%) Italian (6.5%; 4.3%) Romansh (0.5%; 0,6% )
> 
> Switzerland lies at the crossroads of several major European cultures that have heavily influenced the country's languages and culture. Switzerland has four official languages: German (63.7% total population share, with foreign residents; 72.5% of residents with Swiss citizenship, in 2000) in the north, east and center of the country; French (20.4%; 21.0%) to the west; Italian (6.5%; 4.3%) in the south.[64] Romansh, a Romance language spoken locally by a small minority (0.5%; 0.6%) in the southeastern canton of Graubünden, is designated by the Federal Constitution as a national language along with German, French and Italian (Article 4 of the Constitution), and as official language if the authorities communicate with persons of Romansh language (Article 70), but federal laws and other official acts do not need to be decreed in this language. The federal government is obliged to communicate in the official languages, and in the federal parliament simultaneous translation is provided from and into German, French and Italian. The German spoken in Switzerland is predominantly a group of Alemannic dialects collectively known as Swiss German, but written communication typically use Swiss Standard German, whilst the majority of radio and TV broadcast is (nowadays) in Swiss German as well. Similarly, there are some dialects of Franco-Provençal in rural communities in the French speaking part, known as "Suisse romande", called Vaudois, Gruérien, Jurassien, Empro, Fribourgeois, Neuchâtelois, and in the Italian speaking area, Ticinese (a dialect of Lombard). Also the official languages (German, French and Italian) borrow some terms not understood outside of Switzerland, i.e. terms from other languages (German Billette[65] from French), from similar term in another language (Italian azione used not as act but as discount from German Aktion). Learning one of the other national languages at school is obligatory for all Swiss, so most Swiss are supposed to be at least bilingual.
> 
> Resident foreigners and temporary foreign workers make up about 22% of the population.[66] Most of these (60%) are from European Union or EFTA countries.[67] Italians are the largest single group of foreigners with 17,3% of total foreign population. They are followed by Germans (13,2%), immigrants from Serbia and Montenegro (11,5%) and Portugal (11,3%)[68]. Immigrants from Sri Lanka, most of them former Tamil refugees, are the largest group among people of Asian origin.[69] In the 2000s, domestic and international institutions have expressed concern about what they perceive as an increase of xenophobia in Switzerland, particularly in the political campaigning of the right-wing populist Swiss People's Party.[citation needed]
> 
> In 2007, 1.45 million resident foreigners (85.4%, or 19.1% of the total population[70]), had European citizenship (Italian: 295,507; German: 224,324; citizens of Serbia and Montenegro: 196,078; Portuguese: 193,299; French: 83,129; Turkish: 75,382; Spanish: 66,519, Macedonian: 60,509; Bosnian: 41,654; Croatian: 38,144; Austrian: 36,155; British: 32,207). 109,113 residents were from Asia; 69,010 from the Americas; 66,599 from Africa; and 3,777 from Oceania[71].
> 
> [edit] Religion
> Main article: Religion in Switzerland
> Basilique de Valère (12th century) in Sion
> 
> Switzerland has no official state religion, though most of the cantons (except Geneva and Neuchâtel) recognize official churches, in all cases including the Catholic Church and the Swiss Reformed Church. These churches, and in some cantons also the Old Catholic Church and Jewish congregations, are financed by official taxation of adherents.[72]
> 
> Christianity is the predominant religion of Switzerland, divided between the Catholic Church (41.8% of the population) and various Protestant denominations (35.3%). Immigration has brought Islam (4.3%, predominantly Kosovars) and Eastern Orthodoxy (1.8%) as sizeable minority religions.[73] The 2005 Eurobarometer poll[74] found 48% to be theist, 39% expressing belief in "a spirit or life force", 9% atheist and 4% agnostic.
> A modern church, the Church of San Giovanni Battista (St. John the Baptist), designed by Mario Botta in Mogno
> 
> The country is historically about evenly balanced between Catholic and Protestant, with a complex patchwork of majorities over most of the country. One canton, Appenzell, was officially divided into Catholic and Protestant sections in 1597.[75] The larger cities (Bern, Zürich and Basel) are predominantly Protestant. Central Switzerland, as well as the Ticino, is traditionally Catholic. The Swiss Constitution of 1848, under the recent impression of the clashes of Catholic vs. Protestant cantons that culminated in the Sonderbundskrieg, consciously defines a consociational state, allowing the peaceful co-existence of Catholics and Protestants. A 1980 initiative calling for the complete separation of church and state was resoundingly rejected, with only 21.1% voting in support.
> 
> [edit] Culture
> Main article: Culture of Switzerland
> See also: Music of Switzerland, Swiss folklore, Alpine culture, Swiss cuisine, Swiss literature, and Swiss media
> Alphorn players in Vals
> 
> The culture of Switzerland is influenced by its neighbours but over the years a distinctive culture with some regional differences and an independent streak has developed. In particular, French-speaking regions have tended to orient themselves slightly more on French culture and tend to be more pro EU. In general, the Swiss are known for their long standing humanitarian tradition as Switzerland is the birth place of the Red Cross Movement and hosts the United Nations Human Rights Council. Swiss German speaking areas may perhaps be seen more oriented on German culture, although German-speaking Swiss people identify strictly as Swiss because of the difference between High German, and the Swiss German dialects. Italian-speaking areas can have more of an Italian culture. A region may be in some ways strongly culturally connected to the neighbouring country that shares its language. The linguistically isolated Romansh culture in the eastern mountains of Switzerland is also robust and strives to maintain its rare linguistic tradition.
> 
> Many mountain areas have a strong highly energetic ski resort culture in winter, and a hiking (wandering) culture in summer. Some areas throughout the year have a recreational culture that caters to tourism, yet the quieter seasons are spring and autumn when there are fewer visitors and a higher ratio of Swiss. A traditional farmer and herder culture also predominates in many areas and small farms are omnipresent outside the cities. In film, American productions constitute most of the programme, although several Swiss movies have enjoyed commercial successes in recent years. Folk art is kept alive in organizations all over the country. In Switzerland it is mostly expressed in music,dance, poetry,wood carving and embroidery. The alphorn, a trumpet- like musical instrument made of wood, has become alongside yodeling and the accordion an epitome of traditional Swiss music.
> 
> [edit] Sports
> Ski area over the glaciers of Lötschental
> 
> Skiing and mountaineering are much practiced by Swiss people and foreigners, the highest summits attract mountaineers from around the world. The Haute Route or the Patrouille des Glaciers race have international reputation.
> 
> Like many other Europeans, many Swiss are fans of football (soccer) and the national team or 'Nati' is widely supported. Switzerland's most well known football clubs include Grasshoppers Zurich, Servette FC and FC Basel. Switzerland was also the joint venue with Austria in the Euro 2008 football tournament, although the Swiss team dropped out before the Quarter Finals. The Swiss Beach Soccer Team on the other hand became runner-up in 2008 and in 2005 they won the Euro Beach Soccer Cup.
> Roger Federer is one of the best tennisman alive and the current number two ATP tennis player
> 
> Many Swiss also follow ice hockey and support one of the 12 clubs in the League A. Switzerland will host the 2009 IIHF World Championships for the 10th time.[76] The Swiss team's latest achievement in ice hockey is the 1953 bronze medal. Switzerland is also the home of the sailing team Alinghi which won the America's Cup in 2003 and defended the title in 2007. Curling has been a very popular winter sport for more than 30 years. The Swiss teams have won 3 World Men's Curling Championships and 2 Women's titles. The Swiss men's team skipped by Dominic Andres won a gold medal at 1998 Nagano Winter Olympics. Golf is a growing sport with more than 35 courses available.
> 
> Over the last few years several Swiss tennis players, like Roger Federer and Martina Hingis, have been multiple Grand Slam singles champions. One of the world's best current ice skaters is Swiss Stéphane Lambiel. André Bossert is successful Swiss professional golfer.
> Spengler Cup in Davos
> 
> Other sports where the Swiss have been successful include fencing (Marcel Fischer), cycling (Fabian Cancellara), whitewater slalom (Ronnie Dürrenmatt  canoe, Mathias Röthenmund  kayak), ice hockey (Swiss National League), beach volleyball (Sascha Heyer, Markus Egger, Paul and Martin Laciga), and skiing, (Bernhard Russi, Pirmin Zurbriggen, Didier Cuche).
> 
> Motorsport racecourses and events were banned in Switzerland following the 1955 Le Mans disaster with exception to events such as Hillclimbing. However, this ban was overturned in June 2007.[77] Even though racing has been banned in Switzerland, the country has produced successful racing drivers such as Clay Regazzoni, Jo Siffert and successful World Touring Car Championship driver Alain Menu. Switzerland also won the A1GP World Cup of Motorsport in 2007-08 with driver Neel Jani. High profile drivers from Formula 1 and World Rally Championship such as Michael Schumacher, Nick Heidfeld, Kimi Räikkönen, Fernando Alonso, Lewis Hamilton and Sébastien Loeb all have a residence in Switzerland,[78][79][80] albeit mainly for tax purposes.[citation needed]
> 
> [edit] Local
> Traditional wrestling
> 
> Swiss wrestling or "Schwingen" is an old tradition from the rural central cantons and considered the national sport by some.
> 
> Hornussen is another indigenous Swiss sport, which is like a cross between baseball and golf.
> 
> Steinstossen is the Swiss variant of stone put, a competition in throwing a heavy stone. Practiced only among the alpine population since prehistoric times, it is recorded to have taken place in Basel in the 13th century. It is also central to the Unspunnenfest, first held in 1805, with its symbol the 83.5 kg Unspunnenstein.
> 
> Floorball is a relatively new[when?] sport in Switzerland that grows every year in popularity. A main factor is the professional league called Nationalliga A that draws many famous players from other countries.[citation needed]
> 
> [edit] Notes
> 
> 1. ^ De jure "federal city"; de facto capital. Because of historical federalist sensibilities, Swiss law does not designate a formal capital, and some federal institutions such as courts are located in other cities.
> 2. ^ Federal Constitution, article 4, "National languages" : National languages are German, French, Italian, and Romansh; Federal Constitution, article 70, "Languages", paragraph 1: The official languages of the Confederation are German, French, and Italian. Romansh shall be an official language for communicating with persons of Romansh language.
> 3. ^ Traditional. The Federal Charter only mentions "early August" and the treaty is a renewal of an older one, now lost.
> 4. ^ A solemn declaration of the Tagsatzung declared the Federal Constitution adopted on 12 September 1848. A resolution of the Tagsatzung of 14 September 1848 specified that the powers of the institutions provided for by the 1815 Federal Treaty would expire at the time of the constitution of the Federal Council, which took place on 16 November 1848.
> 5. ^ [Current population and population growth], Source: Provisional findings on population growth in Switzerland in 2008.
> 6. ^ a b c d "Switzerland". International Monetary Fund. Report for Selected Countries and Subjects. Retrieved on 2009-04-22.
> 7. ^ Swiss German would be Schwyz or Schwiiz
> 8. ^ Confoederatio Helvetica in Latin, hence its ISO country codes CH and CHE
> 9. ^ Swiss and German cities dominate ranking of best cities in the world
> 10. ^ Switzerland's Roman heritage comes to life swissinfo.ch
> 11. ^ Schwabe & Co.: Geschichte der Schweiz und der Schweizer, Schwabe & Co 1986/2004. ISBN 3-7965-2067-7 (German)
> 12. ^ Bundesstadt in German, French and Italian in the online Historical Dictionary of Switzerland.
> 13. ^ Histoire de la Suisse, Éditions Fragnière, Fribourg, Switzerland
> 14. ^ See Vladimir Lenin
> 15. ^ Let's Swallow Switzerland by Klaus Urner (Lexington Books, 2002).
> 16. ^ The Bergier Commission Final Report, page 117.
> 17. ^ "Political System". Federal Department of Foreign Affairs. Fehler - Erreur - Errore - Error.
> 18. ^ The SVP/UDC has suffered a split since the election, with both their councillors defecting to the Conservative Democratic Party of Switzerland (BDP/PBD). As of 2009, with the election of Ueli Maurer, the SVP/UDC and the BDP/PBD hold one seat each.
> 19. ^ Since 1999, an initiative can also be in the form of a general proposal to be elaborated by Parliament, but because it is considered less attractive for various reasons, this form of initiative has yet to find any use.
> 20. ^ That is a majority of 23 cantonal votes, because the result of the popular vote in the six traditional half-cantons each counts as half the vote of one of the other cantons.
> 21. ^ Tremblay; Lecours; et. al. (2004) Mapping the Political Landscape. Toronto: Nelson.
> 22. ^ Turner; Barry (2001). The Statement's Yearbook. New York: MacMillan Press ltd.
> 23. ^ Banks, Arthur (2006). Political Handbook of The World 2005-2006. Washington: Cq Press.
> 24. ^ unige.ch - Direct democracy in the world
> 25. ^ An initiative to abandon this practice has been launched on September 4th, 2007, and is supported by GSoA, the Green Party of Switzerland and the Social Democratic Party of Switzerland as well as other organizations which are listed here.
> 26. ^ "Zwei Drittel der Rekruten diensttauglich (Schweiz, NZZ Online)". Zwei Drittel der Rekruten diensttauglich (Schweiz, NZZ Online). Retrieved on 2009-02-23.
> 27. ^ Armeezahlen VBS Eidgenössisches Departement für Verteidigung, Bevölkerungsschutz und Sport (German)
> 28. ^ L'évolution de la politique de sécurité de la Suisse ("Evolution of Swiss Security Policies") by Manfred Rôsch [1]
> 29. ^ A zoomable map of Switzerland is available at either swissinfo-geo.org or swissgeo.ch; a zoomable satellite picture is at map.search.ch.
> 30. ^ a b Herbermann, Charles George (1913). The Catholic Encyclopedia. Encyclopedia Press. pp. 358.
> 31. ^ Swiss Alps Jungfrau-Aletsch unesco.org
> 32. ^ Zürich  the Highest Quality of Life Worldwide for the Seventh Successive Year
> 33. ^ CIA World Factbook
> 34. ^ World Economic Forum - Global Competitiveness Report
> 35. ^ a b Taylor & Francis Group (2002). Western Europe. Routledge. pp. 645646. ISBN 1857431529.
> 36. ^ Median household income
> 37. ^ "Six Swiss companies make European Top 100". swissinfo.ch. 2008-10-18. Six Swiss companies feature among the biggest companies in Europe according to a survey. - swissinfo. Retrieved on 2008-07-22.
> 38. ^ a b c d e Swiss Statistical Yearbook 2008 by Swiss Federal Statistical Office
> 39. ^ a b Policy Brief: Economic Survey of Switzerland, 2007 (326 KiB), OECD
> 40. ^ Economic Policy Reforms: Going for Growth 2008 - Switzerland Country Note (45 KiB)
> 41. ^ Domestic purchasing power of wages (68 KiB)
> 42. ^ In 2008, ETH Zurich was ranked 15th in the field Natural Sciences and Mathematics by the Shanghai Ranking and in 2007 it was ranked 27th in all fields.
> 43. ^ Shanghai Ranking 2008 Top 100 world universities in Natural Sciences and Mathematics
> 44. ^ Education at Glance 2005 by the OECD: Percentage of foreign students in tertiary education.
> 45. ^ Nobel prizes in non-science categories included.
> 46. ^ "Mueller Science - Spezialitaeten: Schweizer Nobelpreisträger". Mueller Science - Schweizer Nobelpreisträger Nobelpreise Schweiz - Swiss Nobel Prizes - Nobel Prize Winners Switzerland. Retrieved on 2008-07-31.
> 47. ^ Swiss technology powers Mars mission swissinfo.ch 20 February, 2002
> 48. ^ CERN - the largest laboratory in the world Switzerland's information portal - Switzerland - Information
> 49. ^ Company overview OC Oerlikon Corporation AG, Pfffikon - Oerlikon Solar, Oerlikon Coating, Oerlikon Vacuum, Oerlikon Textile, Oerlikon Drive Systems, Oerlikon Components
> 50. ^ Media releases maxonmotor.ch
> 51. ^ "Volksinitiative «Ja zu Europa!» (Initiative «Yes to Europe!»)" (in German) (PDF, 1.1 MiB). BFS/OFS/UST. 2003-02-13. http://www.bfs.admin.ch/bfs/portal/de/index/themen/17/03/blank/key/2001/01.Document.22675.pdf. Retrieved on 2008-06-15.
> 52. ^ "Volksinitiative "Ja zu Europa!", nach Kantonen. (Initiative "Yes to Europe!" by Canton)." (in German) (XLS). BFS/OFS/UST. 2003-01-16. http://www.bfs.admin.ch/bfs/portal/de/index/themen/17/03/blank/key/2001/01.Document.85488.xls. Retrieved on 2008-06-15.
> 53. ^ Prof Clive Church (may 2003). "The contexts of Swiss opposition to Europe" (PDF, 124 KiB). Sussex European Institute. p. 12. http://www.sussex.ac.uk/sei/documents/wp64.pdf. Retrieved on 2008-06-13.
> 54. ^ "Vote No. 502  Summary" (in German). 18 May 2003. Vorlage Nr. 502<br>Übersicht.
> 55. ^ "Vote No. 501  Summary" (in German). 18 May 2003. Vorlage Nr. 501<br>Übersicht.
> 56. ^ "Federal government energy research". 16 January 2008. Swiss Federal Office of Energy SFOE - The research programme.
> 57. ^ Verkehrsleistungen  Daten, Indikatoren admin.ch (German)
> 58. ^ Schienenverkehr admin.ch (German)
> 59. ^ Rhaetian Railway in the Albula / Bernina Landscapes unesco.org
> 60. ^ Swiss Recycling
> 61. ^ Stadtreinigung Basel-StadtPricelist bags and stickers
> 62. ^ "Recycling around the world". BBC. 25 June 2005. BBC NEWS | World | Europe | Recycling around the world. Retrieved on 2006-04-24.
> 63. ^ Richtig Entsorgen (Kanton Basel-Stadt) (1.6 MiB)Wilde Deponien sind verboten... Für die Beseitigung widerrechtlich deponierter Abfälle wird zudem eine Umtriebsgebühr von Fr. 200. oder eine Busse erhoben (page 90)
> 64. ^ a b Swiss Federal Statistical Office. "Languages and religions - Data, indicators". Swiss Statistics - Languages. Retrieved on 2007-10-09. The first number refers to the share of languages within total population. The second refers to the Swiss citizens only.
> 65. ^ SBB: Billette - OnlineTicket
> 66. ^ Ausländerinnen und Ausländer in der Schweiz - Bericht 2008 (German) (1196 KiB), Swiss Federal Statistical Office, page 12.
> 67. ^ Ausländerinnen und Ausländer in der Schweiz - Bericht 2008 (German) (1196 KiB), Swiss Federal Statistical Office, page 72.
> 68. ^ Ausländerinnen und Ausländer in der Schweiz - Bericht 2008 (German) (1196 KiB), Swiss Federal Statistical Office, page 72.
> 69. ^ Foreign population in Switzerland detailed by nationality, 19802006 (German), Swiss Federal Statistical Office.
> 70. ^ Ausländerinnen und Ausländer in der Schweiz - Bericht 2008 (German) (1196 KiB), Swiss Federal Statistical Office, pages 12, 72.
> 71. ^ Ausländerinnen und Ausländer in der Schweiz - Bericht 2008 (German) (1196 KiB), Swiss Federal Statistical Office, page 72.
> 72. ^ International Religious Freedom Report 2004  Switzerland, U.S. Department of State.
> 73. ^ CIA World Factbook section on Switzerland
> 74. ^ Social values, Science and TechnologyPDF (1.64 MiB), Eurobarometer, June 2005.
> 75. ^ Reclus, Élisée (1881). The Earth and Its Inhabitants. D. Appleton and Company. pp. 478.
> 76. ^ IIHF World Championships 2009 official website
> 77. ^ "Switzerland lifts ban on motor racing". GrandPrix.com & DueMotori.com. 6 June 2007. Switzerland lifts ban on motor racing - Wikinews, the free news source. Retrieved on 2008-09-23.
> 78. ^ BBC Hamilton decides to leave Britain
> 79. ^ Celebrities in Switzerland - Where Tina Turner and Co. Live
> 80. ^ Sébastien Loeb Identity card
> 
> [edit] References
> 
> * Church, Clive H. (2004) The Politics and Government of Switzerland. Palgrave Macmillan. ISBN 0-333-69277-2.
> * Dalton, O.M. (1927) The History of the Franks, by Gregory of Tours. Oxford: The Clarendon Press.
> * Fahrni, Dieter. (2003) An Outline History of Switzerland. From the Origins to the Present Day. 8th enlarged edition. Pro Helvetia, Zürich. ISBN 3-908102-61-8
> * Historical Dictionary of Switzerland (2002). Published electronically and in print simultaneously in three national languages of Switzerland.
> 
> [edit] External links
> Switzerland portal
> Find more about Switzerland on Wikipedia's sister projects:
> Definitions from Wiktionary
> 
> Textbooks from Wikibooks
> Quotations from Wikiquote
> Source texts from Wikisource
> Images and media from Commons
> News stories from Wikinews
> Learning resources from Wikiversity
> Sister project Wikibooks Cookbook has a recipe/module on
> Switzerland
> 
> Government
> 
> * The Federal Authorities of the Swiss Confederation
> * Chief of State and Cabinet Members
> * Presence Switzerland
> o Your Gateway to Switzerland
> * Swiss Statistics, official website of the Swiss Federal Statistical Office.
> 
> Reference
> 
> * Switzerland entry at The World Factbook
> * Switzerland at UCB Libraries GovPubs
> * Switzerland at the Open Directory Project
> 
> Geography
> 
> * Wikimedia Atlas of Switzerland
> * Switzerland travel guide from Wikitravel
> * Federal Office of Topography
> * searchable interactive map (search.ch)
> 
> History
> 
> * Historical Dictionary of Switzerland (German) (French) (Italian)
> * history-switzerland.geschichte-schweiz.ch
> 
> News media
> 
> * Neue Zürcher Zeitung (German), a Swiss daily newspaper
> * Le Temps (French), a Swiss daily newspaper
> * Corriere Del Ticino (Italian), a Swiss daily newspaper
> * swissinfo.ch, Swiss News - Worldwide
> * expatinch.com, Swiss media resources page
> 
> Education
> 
> * The Swiss School System
> * Universities in Switzerland
> 
> Science, Research and Technology
> 
> * The Swiss Portal for Research and Innovation
> * State Secretariat for Education and Research, SER
> * The Swiss National Science Foundation
> * CTI, Commission for Technology and Innovation
> 
> [hide]Templates
> [hide]
> v  d  e
> Switzerland topics
> History
> Early History · Old Confederacy · Reformation · Early Modern Switzerland · Napoleonic era · Restauration · During the World Wars · Modern history
> Law
> Constitution · Civil Code · Law enforcement · Nationality law · Copyright law · Gun politics
> Politics
> Federal Council · Council of States · National Council · Foreign relations · Elections · Political parties
> Geography
> Cantons · Cities · Extreme points · Lakes · Rivers · Swiss Alps
> Economy
> SIX Swiss Exchange · Berne eXchange · Swiss franc · Banking (list) · Swiss National Bank · Companies · Taxation · Tourism · Transport · Telecommunications
> Military
> History · Swiss Air Force · Reserve
> Demographics
> Education · Healthcare · Human rights · Languages · Olympics · Religion · Swiss people (list)
> Culture
> Cinema · Cuisine · Folklore · Literature · Media · Music · Public holidays · Television
> Symbols
> Names · Flag · Coat of arms · National anthem · Helvetia



Switzerland
From Encyclopedia Dramatica
Jump to: navigation, search
This article is a stub. You can help by expanding it.
The Swisswastika, the proud flag of Switzerland.
The Swisswastika, the proud flag of Switzerland.
Christoph Blocher, the dictator of Switzerland.
Christoph Blocher, the dictator of Switzerland.
Swiss currency. This note means that the holder is in possession of 100 small children with pet sheep. The Swiss changed their currency from Holocaust survivors to small children in 1962, at the request of the United Nations and NAMBLA.
Swiss currency. This note means that the holder is in possession of 100 small children with pet sheep. The Swiss changed their currency from Holocaust survivors to small children in 1962, at the request of the United Nations and NAMBLA.
The Swiss governments plan on cleaning up their country of foreignism.
The Swiss governments plan on cleaning up their country of foreignism.
If it wasn't for America, the Swiss would rule the world.
If it wasn't for America, the Swiss would rule the world.

Switzerland ist ein small racialist land nestled in the Appalachees. Since the people of Switzerland (Switzers) decided at least 100 years ago to not join the European Union, the country remained as the only non communist state of Europe. But that changed after Black Jesus' second coming. Now Switzerland remains the only non-communist state of the World: [1].

The country is renowned for its neutrality.
Contents
[hide]

* 1 Facts
* 2 Switzerland and Ron Paul
o 2.1 History
o 2.2 Culture
o 2.3 Language
+ 2.3.1 Crash Course
o 2.4 Social Stigmas
o 2.5 Youths in Switzerland
o 2.6 Economy

Facts

* Swiss people are a combination of German, French and Italians. But they won't admit it.
* Switzerland's location is secret, this is to prevent Jews ever managing to get their Jew gold back, and to keep the foreigners out.
* One third of Swiss people own guns, in case the European Union or Jews finds them.
* Even though there are so many guns in Switzerland, more people die from alpine horn related injuries.
* The Swiss have enough bunkers to put the Führer to shame. Seriously.
* All secret policies and documents are kept in Switzerland, this is to prevent the liberal media revealing them.
* Swiss people learn martial arts which they use to service the Pope.
* When faced with the idea of change, liberalism, or foreign ideas, the Swill turn to their government to fix such problems (See SVP)
* In Summer 2009, the Swiss will start up the world's largest particle accelerator and possibly destroy us all. 

Switzerland and Ron Paul

When Doktor Pohl was asked whether he liked any country other than America he replied "I guess Switzerland because everybody has big guns there, I like big guns."


History

Switzerland was created by German, French and Italian religious forest types who decided to run a country together. This has given Switzerland the gifts of Italian courage, French wisdom and German efficiency. Also well known attributes are the Italian narcissism e.g. most switzers wont marry because they feel that masturbation is fine, French arrogance because even though the cold war is over they still build bomb shelters although who can blame them when the Jews want their money back, and German unfriendliness because even if you help your neighbor when their car breaks down they still will not say thank you and stare at you when you pass them as if they've never seen you before. As well they will stare at you as if you're a pedophile out to get their kids.

Every Swiss man serves in the Popes army, Swiss women may also serve if they feel belligerent enough. At the age of 16 most Swiss boys are given a Sig 550 assault rifle so that they can practice shooting foreigners and Jews.

Switzerland is largely considered neutral. This means they banked gold from the Jews during World War II, and also banked large quantities of Jewish dental gold for the Nazis. They also enjoy storing money for dictators, so they can continue to be rich and beautiful in exile.

Switzerland is best known for dealing "discreetly" in money so the "investor" has to pay nothing on it. This is thought to be used by Jews and The Pope as both are well known to hide money to fund their secret plots, like hiding children in basements for their discreet pleasure. For the Jews this involves the funding of terrorism and The Pope uses it to plot for the expansion of the Vatican City.

Switzerland is also the home to the invention of Absinthe. They also were the first to make it illegal because they felt a man killed his family from drinking it.
Culture

Like Canada, the Swiss don't really have their own culture. Rather they steal from other cultures. The two things the Swissies have as a national claim to fame is the language of Swiss German (which is not to be confused with real German. Swiss German is much like Quebec French, or Newfi English), and their nationwide unsociable behavior. Do not expect any smiles or small talk from this group of people unless you have embarrassed/injured yourself, or they are about to embarrass/injure you. The Swiss hardly ever smile due to the fact that when Mudkipz created the Earth He forgot to give the Swiss people smiling muscles, therefore they walk around looking very gloomy, it is also a common known fact that at birth Swiss children have a 15 inch black rubber dildo shoved up their ass to prevent any laughter or smiles and compliment mudkipz error.
Language

The Swiss claim to speak 3 4 languages, being, in fact, German, French, Italian, and Romansh, although it is a well known fact that nobody speaks more than one fluently. This leads to delicious trolling IRL when two people are from the opposite sides and one can't speak the o language of the other. Elsewhere, lulz usually ensue because both Swiss German and Italian are ridiculed by both Germans and Italians.
Crash Course

Remember those core phrases for basic interaction with your average Swiss person. The legal drinking and tender love making age is 16 in Switzerland.

* Where's the next hotel? - Wo isch s nögschte KaZet?
* How are you? - Bisch du schwul?
* Wanna have a drink with me? - Wieviel choschtisch pro stund?
* Do you want to hang out with me? - Ich bin Chachste 

Social Stigmas

Switzerland has a raging social stigma against foreigners. The Swiss are afraid and opposed to foreign ideas, languages, and cultures; any tourists daring to approach Swiss citizens should be fully prepared for the Swiss army knifing theyll receive. Even though the vast majority know Like in Germany, Italy and France, almost none of them speak English (often pronounced "Muuuuuughhhhehhgh"), they'll derive great pleasure watching your abortive attempts to combine a woeful lack of German, French or Italian with frantic charades as you try desperately to ask where the nearest Large Hadron Collider is. And then knife you, obviously. This is due to the fact that after 10 million years of incest Switzerland has only opened its borders in the last 50 years, allowing flocks of corats, Turks, Indians, Arabs and vengeful Jews into their country, all these groups are commonly known as "Yugos".
Youths in Switzerland

Since Switzerland is still partially in the 80's almost all kids will have faggot piercings in their ears, which usually come with some crappy 5 Pound ear ring. The concept of "Gangsta" has only reached Switzerland in the last 3 years, and since TV other than Incest porn doesn't exist the Switzers don't know that "gangsta" or faggot German rappers such as "Bush-fucker-ido" are "out". They insist on wearing round baseball caps that are usually pink and look fucking gay. They wear their jeans down to their knees and try to skateboard, but instead the years of incest kick in and they start Yodeling.
Economy

Rösti, Odontological Gold Mining, Incest porn, Caran D'aches, Jew soap, Watches, LSD, Chocolate, Cheese, and Ritalin.


----------



## Groff

Encyclopedia Dramatica'd!!!!!!!


----------



## Groff

That website is epic lulz


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Helped my dad submit a letter of complaint to Long and Mcquade.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I'm bored 

=what's this guy doing?

=this guy sucks

= 
=WTF???
=omg, it's rape ape!!!

=whut?

= this one is awesome 

=this creeps the hell outa me!!

=is this a new sexual practice? like throat-fisting? That's gross 

= "hey guys, let's make a circle!" "why?" "cause...you know...*points to penis*"

=raped by elephants


----------



## Groff

Marv Attaxx said:


> I'm bored
> 
> =what's this guy doing? Trying to suck a penis, but finding it to be way too small
> 
> =this guy sucks No, he's awesome!
> 
> =
> =WTF??? TBH I never really got it anyway. Dave is quite the metal warrior though.
> 
> =omg, it's rape ape!!! More specifically, he's celebrating
> 
> =whut? Don't mess with teh pickle!
> 
> = this one is awesome
> 
> =this creeps the hell outa me!! The lil steve is cute
> 
> =is this a new sexual practice? like throat-fisting? That's gross  Don't FUCK with max
> 
> = "hey guys, let's make a circle!" "why?" "cause...you know...*points to penis*"
> 
> =raped by elephants after having too much to drink


----------



## Groff

This is AMAZING!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I want beef.....


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I want beef.....



I just made some hot beef. You're about 15 minutes late.


----------



## Randy




----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

WTB: Petrucci BFR 7


----------



## thebhef

Gaius Baltar


----------



## thebhef

Incredible headsex.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Roflpotamus approves


----------



## thebhef

I live for the approval of that entity!






















































































































Not...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

s


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Groff said:


> This is AMAZING!






Just...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Chop my nuts.


----------



## El Caco

I went back and fixed the offending post, take note people this is a thread where you can post whore but OT rules still apply here. 

Don't try to break the page by posting excessive information or images. Groff got a warning, next person to break it gets a nap.


----------



## Zepp88

50 foot double dildo with 15 different vibrating attachments! All yours for just 29.99! Fill that gaping hole in your life! Just 29.99!


----------



## Zepp88

I give Groff a bow of respect for breaking the page. I don't think anyone has done that before.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

pow pow pow


----------



## El Caco

I swear there was eleventybajillion  in that post.


----------



## Groff

s7eve said:


> I went back and fixed the offending post, take note people this is a thread where you can post whore but OT rules still apply here.
> 
> Don't try to break the page by posting excessive information or images. Groff got a warning, next person to break it gets a nap.



Sorry man, I honestly wasn't trying to break anything.

Rest assured I _won't_ do that again.


----------



## El Caco

It was easily over 9000!!!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Die!
That's a sign of antisocial bahaviour Scar.


----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> I swear there was eleventybajillion  in that post.



moparmod


----------



## Groff

s7eve said:


> It was easily over 9000!!!





You know what, you're probably right.


----------



## Groff

"Last edited by s7eve; Today at 07:06 PM. Reason: Groff broke the internet."


----------



## Groff

But seriously, sorry, I honestly didn't think i'd break an entire page.


----------



## Groff

But at least we know it's _possible._


Seriously, noone try to do that.


Ever.


----------



## Groff

....Again


----------



## Zepp88

I WILL cause the internet to divide by zero one day. And rape it's women.


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> I WILL cause the internet to divide by zero one day. And rape it's women.



Apparently you can't divide by  either.


----------



## Groff

At least I didn't spam bacon, or toblerone. That would have been bad.


----------



## El Caco

I'm glad it happened when there was not much activity on the board, I had to search post by post to find the one responsible, changing my view to 5 post per page limited it to only 40 fucking posts to go through.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Groff

s7eve said:


> I'm glad it happened when there was not much activity on the board, I had to search post by post to find the one responsible, changing my view to 5 post per page limited it to only 40 fucking posts to go through.



Well, at least it was obvious which one it was when you got there.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

s7eve said:


> I'm glad it happened when there was not much activity on the board, I had to search post by post to find the one responsible, changing my view to 5 post per page limited it to only 40 fucking posts to go through.



Groff's an ass....want me to rape him for you?


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> Well, at least it was obvious which one it was when you got there.



I'm sure it went something like this

*click*


----------



## Randy

According to Arktan, the giant dildo was supposed to bring about the end of the world.


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Groff's an ass...



But you love me!


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Groff's an ass....want me to rape him for you?



Well, that is your job after all.


----------



## El Caco

Groff said:


> At least I didn't spam bacon, or toblerone. That would have been bad.



 There is an urban legend that it is worse then dividing by zero to the factor of banana


----------



## Zepp88

/


----------



## Zepp88

universe/


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


> But you love me!



I don't luv dem hoes!!


----------



## Zepp88

toblerone/


----------



## Zepp88

bacon/


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't luv dem hoes!!



good thing i'm not a dem hoes.


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> bacon/


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


> good thing i'm not a dem hoes.



...go wait in the car


----------



## El Caco

/banana


----------



## Scar Symmetry

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Die!
> That's a sign of antisocial bahaviour Scar.



POW POW POWWWWW


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ...go wait in the car



Maaaan.... Assless chaps on leather seats...


----------



## El Caco

well suck me off with a yabbie pump, the world didn't end.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Scar Symmetry said:


>



'splosions FTW 



...


----------



## El Caco

It seems that no one noticed that I just divided zero by banana and the world did not implode.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

s7eve said:


> well suck me off with a yabbie pump, the world didn't end.



I'm offended by that statment..there may be children reading this thread



Kids if you're reading this...I'm sorry. Now come on down to Uncle Drakkar's sound proofed basement for popsicles.....


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

s7eve said:


> It seems that no one noticed that I just divided zero by banana and the world did not implode.



I saw it, i'm just busy playing WoW



/Nerd


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Groff

Tacos


----------



## Groff

13! 13! 13! STEPS!


----------



## Groff

Tittehs....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I likes tittehs


----------



## Groff




----------



## Scar Symmetry

my TV:

"what's that for?"

"it's to keep the tits out"

"to keep the tits out or in? *snigger*"

"er yeah it's to keep the tits out"


----------



## Randy

:baconator:


----------



## Zepp88

:tittehs:


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>


----------



## abysmalrites

Here is a bulletin my friend's band posted on myspace. This is the work of their guitarist, no doubt:
waggon well graphics on her pussy lips! Carol Jackson walked into our local food lion as she was approach the DELI her ingrown fan pack was eating the vag pop... as you can see her "daycase" had a rare glow that caused her smile to SLAM the counter with her wants of a halfpound bag of liver loaf! Muum thank you she pounded out and slabed off to the meat market.




















it will be slabed up


----------



## Groff

Sounds delicious


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

So I got the Tung Sol today...threw it in V1...wasn't all that wowed. So I threw it in V2 and it sounds better there. Put a JJ in V1 and V3, and it's coming along nicely. I have a good mix of bright and dark now..however there's this crispness to the tone that I think is due to the speakers. Can't help but think that's what it is...SO..I'll be swapping those out when I get cash. And suggestions for a warm speaker with high wattage? Of course my first choice is the EVML Black Labels..but anyone else wanna throw in an opinion?


----------



## El Caco




----------



## El Caco

Text is a bit small


----------



## Randy

G12K-100's


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So I got the Tung Sol today...threw it in V1...wasn't all that wowed. So I threw it in V2 and it sounds better there.





It's also quieter in V2. I've been preaching this for MONTHS!


----------



## Groff

Nice avatar S7eve


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## ohio_eric

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So I got the Tung Sol today...threw it in V1...wasn't all that wowed. So I threw it in V2 and it sounds better there. Put a JJ in V1 and V3, and it's coming along nicely. I have a good mix of bright and dark now..however there's this crispness to the tone that I think is due to the speakers. Can't help but think that's what it is...SO..I'll be swapping those out when I get cash. And suggestions for a warm speaker with high wattage? Of course my first choice is the EVML Black Labels..but anyone else wanna throw in an opinion?



Check out the Eminence Tonkers, Swamp Thang and George Lynch Super V speakers. All can handle a 150 watts and work well with lots of gain and low end.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm thinking I might take the amp to the guitar shop and try out different cabs


----------



## Randy

I had no idea the Tonker was one of their higher wattage speakers.


----------



## Harry

I need speakers that can handle a good fart.


----------



## El Caco

MFB said:


> Where's the MOPAR?





s7eve said:


> It has been divided by Banana.





MFB said:


> Those poor boobs


----------



## El Caco

Thou shalt always divide boobs by banana.


----------



## El Caco

The Six Commandments 

1. Thou shalt Bacon
2. Thou shalt Toblerone
3. Thou shalt not Bacon nor Toblerone
4. Thou shalt divide boobies by Banana
5. Thou shalt not post SHIT outside of 250k
6. Thou shalt obey s7eve's sig


----------



## Harry

Thou Shalt eat 50cc motorbikes only on Tuesday.


----------



## Randy

Allah be praised.


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Groff

Harry said:


> I need speakers that can handle a good fart.



Eminence Swamp Thangs.

Accept no substitute.


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Groff

And also, tarps


----------



## Harry

Swamp Thangs handle a good, strong bottom end.
I want a speaker that can handle a fart


----------



## Groff

Harry said:


> Swamp Thangs handle a good, strong bottom end.
> I want a speaker that can handle a fart





Groff said:


> Eminence Swamp Thangs.
> 
> Accept no substitute.


----------



## Groff

Good thinking, Groff


----------



## Groff

Banane


----------



## Randy

Oh, so in other words... stock Crate speakers? Those'll practically fart _for_ you.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Oh, so in other words... stock Crate speakers? Those'll practically fart _for_ you.



Roflcon!


----------



## Harry

My high school had a 60 watt 1x12 Crate combo.
It was more high end shrill than fart, but a good fart nonetheless.


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> Banane



This, is also a banane --->


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> This, is also a banane --->



Exactly. I guess this is also a banane, then --->


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> La



And also,


----------



## Harry




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiii!


----------



## Groff

Roflcopter


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> Roflcopter



A classic.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> A classic.



Speaking of classics...


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## Groff

1337 d33pz! OMG


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## Groff

Rofl Mao


----------



## Groff

Bitch, lemme holla at them tittehs.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Groff

Wham!


----------



## Groff

Eep opp ork ah-ah!


----------



## playstopause

[SIGN]


Groff said:


> Wham!


[/SIGN]


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Groff

O hai Matt!


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> Tittehs



Well said, IMHO.


----------



## playstopause

-------------------------------------> Matt.


----------



## Groff

Balls out


----------



## Groff

Well said IMO


----------



## Groff

TBH


----------



## Groff

BBW


----------



## Groff

BBQ


----------



## playstopause

** pliuuuuff! **


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ** pliuuuuff! **



*: ROFL :*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *: ROFL :*



*: ROFL :*

*: ROFL :*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *: ROFL :*
> 
> *: ROFL :*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



*: WTF? :*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *: WTF? :*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



*: GRR :*


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> *: GRR :*


----------



## Randy

This thread is not bad IMO


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



_* spouifff *_


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> This thread is not bad IMO



Word brother, word.


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Word to your mother


----------



## Groff

Word to your brother


----------



## Groff

Word to your sister


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy

That guy from Cameo is kinda gay looking IMO


----------



## playstopause

kinda.


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiii!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> foudelapouiiiiiiii!!


----------



## playstopause

à-->


----------



## Groff

Do a barrel roll


----------



## Groff

OMG NICK TOUCHED ME IN A BAD PLACE I NEED AN ADULT I NEED AN ADULT


----------



## Groff

I blame pope


----------



## Groff

You're adopted


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Groff

A barrel roll?


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Groff

Respect the Psychobilly


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## thebhef

Martin Luther Sing!


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Harry

qwue


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Big floppy donkey dick


----------



## Harry

sure babe


----------



## Harry

w2


----------



## Marv Attaxx

beware of tarps!!


----------



## Groff




----------



## arktan




----------



## Groff

arktan said:


>



Thats what it felt like last night when I got a coughing fit while on the crapper.


----------



## Randy

Groff said:


>





Redneck Rampage FTW!!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


>




(double for me)


----------



## Randy




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Ah ffs, now I've set up a youtube account to post guitar stuff... I hate you SS.org people for making me...  *cries in the corner*


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## Scar Symmetry

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell

Kyle's mom is a big fat bitch, she's the biggest bitch in the whole wide world, she's the biggest bitch if there ever was a bitch, she's a bitch to all the boys and girls!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

...oh. fuck.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Redneck Rampage FTW!!!!



Glad someone caught my Redneck Rampage sountrack band extravaganza.


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Ah ffs, now I've set up a youtube account to post sexy stuff... I hate you SS.org people for making me strip on camera...  *cries in the corner*


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm... I'm not in the closet


----------



## playstopause

Get a room!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've got something in my front pocket - for you

why don't you reach down in my pocket, and see what it is

there, grab on to it, it's just for you

give it a little squeeze and say "how do you do?"


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I like kippers


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow


----------



## Scar Symmetry

what did the hand say to the face?


...



SLAP!


----------



## 74n4LL0

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Meow


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Scar Symmetry

Jesus loves me this I know,

cause the Bible tells me so.


----------



## 74n4LL0

xXxPriestessxXx said:


>


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Avian Flu + Pig Flu?...







Flying pigs like.


----------



## 74n4LL0

vampiregenocide said:


> Avian Flu + Pig Flu?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying pigs like.



they should be tasty


----------



## Scar Symmetry

mmmmmmmm airbourne bacon


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Pig in a bunny position?


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR




----------



## playstopause

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


>



weeeeee!


----------



## leandroab

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


>


----------



## El Caco

I was going to say something but I forgot


----------



## playstopause

^

foudelapoui?


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeeee!



That's more like it!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> That's more like it!



weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## leandroab

how can you doublepost in such a small timeframe?


----------



## playstopause

leandroab said:


> how can you doublepost in such a small timeframe?



Cocaine.


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## leandroab

playstopause said:


> Cocaine.



Cocaine makes your doubleposts un-mergeble?










Shiet!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

leandroab said:


> Cocaine makes your doubleposts un-mergeble?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiet!!!!!!!



:cocaine:


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> :cocaine:



Nah, seriously, you have to be a "contributor" member.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Nah, seriously, you have to be a "contributor" member.


----------



## Randy

:banane:


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> :banane:



This, is also a banane ---->


----------



## leandroab

playstopause said:


> Nah, seriously, you have to be a "contributor" member.




ahhhhhhhhh


now i seeee


banana eh baum


----------



## Randy

Big Blubbery Butts


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

BIGOLFATFUCKINBITCH KYLE'S MOOOOOOOOOOM YEAH!!!!



CHAAA!!!


----------



## leandroab

Randy said:


> Big Blubbery Butts




Big Brother Brasil


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## El Caco

Boobies / Banana


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

This thread has gone downhill...I prefered it when everyone was a fagbeast


----------



## El Caco

http://dyn.ifilm.com/blog/1/5/3/5/1535102/1206654610111.jpg
--------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------


----------



## leandroab

s7eve said:


> http://dyn.ifilm.com/blog/1/5/3/5/1535102/1206654610111.jpg
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> -------------------------------




Tittehz >


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

s7eve said:


> http://dyn.ifilm.com/blog/1/5/3/5/1535102/1206654610111.jpg
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> -----------------------------



You fail


----------



## El Caco

If loving Tits makes me wrong, I don't want to be right


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

s7eve said:


> If loving Tits makes me wrong, I don't want to be right


----------



## leandroab

that aint tits... that's abomination


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

leandroab said:


> that aint tits... that's abomination


----------



## El Caco

OMNOMNOM


----------



## El Caco




----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR




----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Groff

'Evening Drakkar *slaps you on the ass*


----------



## playstopause

This, is a banane ---->


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Yo..Hi U Durn?


----------



## playstopause

/


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> *slaps you on the ass*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And when yo parents come up
And wanna know "Hi my baybeh..hi my baybeh"
*slams down folder* DIS is hi yo BUYbeh!

*That was my country ass english(irony) teacher in the 8th grade, explaining to my class why we should do well in tests. Because when our parents came to the school to check on our performace, she'd tell them everything because she'd have all our personal files for them on display. And at the end of her long grammar murdering lecture, that was what she said. I remember it to this day, for reasons unknown.


----------



## Groff

When I browse Blabbermouth for news, and I come across the phrase "Fan filmed footage", I think they should replace it with "Footage taken on some assholes iPhone that has no recognizable audio but plenty of white noise and pixelated garbage can be viewed below"


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> When I browse Blabbermouth for news, and I come across the phrase "Fan filmed footage", I think they should replace it with "Footage taken on some assholes iPhone that has no recognizable audio but plenty of white noise and pixelated garbage can be viewed below"



Oh I KNOOOOOW!


----------



## playstopause

Let's agree with all of this.


----------



## -K4G-

Groff said:


> When I browse Blabbermouth for news, and I come across the phrase "Fan filmed footage", I think they should replace it with "Footage taken on some assholes iPhone that has no recognizable audio but plenty of white noise and pixelated garbage can be viewed below"


----------



## playstopause

I'm still thinking 100k thread should be printed out as a book.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I'm still thinking 100k thread should be printed out as a book.



NOT a children's book.


----------



## playstopause

Thousands of pages of pure internet poetry.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

playstopause said:


> NOT a children's book.



And the book should be called DIS is hi yo BUYbeh!

Or

IT'S A TARP!!


----------



## playstopause

IT'S A BANANE!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> IT'S A BANANE!



FTW.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Yes..that shall be the name


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

B!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> B!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



_* spouf!! * _


----------



## AK DRAGON




----------



## leandroab

I'm deeply sorry to inform you guys, but I think that it is... 















































































...PEANUT BUTTA JELLY TIME!

IT'S PEANUT BUTTEH JELLAY TIME! IT'S PEANUT BUTTAH JELLEI TIME! IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!
IT'S PEANUT BUTTEH JELLAY TIME! IT'S PEANUT BUTTAH JELLEI TIME! IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!

     

PEANUT BUTTAH JELLEY!

PEANUT BUTTAH JELLEY!
PEANUT BUTTAH JELLEY!PEANUT BUTTAH JELLEY!

PEANUT BUTTAH JELLEY!
PEANUT BUTTAH JELLEY!PEANUT BUTTAH JELLEY!


----------



## Harry




----------



## Groff

s7eve said:


> Boobies / Banana



:implode:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Harry

Medicine Chief/


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

lol @ 0:58


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

"Just pee in the closet!"


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## thebhef

HELLO, 250!


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> Tittehs


----------



## thebhef

so who broke the page in here and how?


----------



## thebhef

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............


----------



## Harry

That's some good there


----------



## Harry

Harry said:


> That's some good there



quite


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Good Morning, guitar peoplez


----------



## Harry

GOOOD EORNING


----------



## Harry

The morning


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## Harry

babee


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

*Woohoo! Morning hardon! Who wants first dibs!!*


----------



## Harry

HAROND


----------



## Spondus




----------



## Harry

Burning up


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> E!



E.



playstopause said:


> foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!



Quoted! 



s7eve said:


> I swear there was eleventybajillion  in that post.





+1 for Chris! 

What does s7eve say about Chris'  level?



s7eve said:


> It was easily over 9000!!!



OVER 9000! There's no way that can be right! 



Groff said:


> La



E.



Harry said:


> I need speakers that can handle a good fart.


----------



## Bound

that is a comprehensive post sir!


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Bound

E!


----------



## Bound

[email protected] PI


----------



## Bound

Flood the lands


----------



## Bound

with desert sands


----------



## Bound

I have knobby hands


----------



## Bound

which have sticky plans


----------



## Bound

of touching cans


----------



## Bound

all night


----------



## Bound

oh yeah


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> This thread is not bad IMO







playstopause said:


> foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!



C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!



Bound said:


> E!







thebhef said:


> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia..
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia...
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia....
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia............



Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

E!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

There you are E Lucevan. Here...do me a fav and hold this.......


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>





Ge.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> There you are E Lucevan. Here...do me a fav and hold this.......


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

R.


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> E.
> 
> R.


----------



## Bound

NT


----------



## Groff

thebhef said:


> so who broke the page in here and how?



It was me.

I broke the internet by dividing by 







Seriously, I posted *over 9000* 's and it b0rked the page.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> What does s7eve say about Chris'  level?
> 
> 
> 
> OVER 9000! There's no way that can be right!



Believe it.


----------



## Groff

Do a barrel roll!


----------



## Groff

Remember kids, dividing by :banane: is bad.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Groff said:


> Believe it.







Groff said:


> Remember kids, dividing by :banane: is bad.



E rly?


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> Remember kids, dividing by :banane: is bad.



Also, this is a banane ----> .


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Also, this is a banane ----> .



This, is also a banane --->


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And yo momma does the lawdy laaaawd!!!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

WATCHA GONNA DOOOO???
HUUH????

...


I want me some pizza


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Panago has the best take out pizza's.


----------



## El Caco

I am fealling so conflicted now.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/co...ownload-windows-7-release-candidate-32-a.html


----------



## g3rmanium

E$

e!

R!


----------



## leandroab

it's calculus studa jelly time


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## oompa

LAME


----------



## oompa

109876543210







YOU HAVE SEEN IT. YOU CAN NOT UNSEE IT!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!


----------



## leandroab

i feel like having a PBJ sammich.........

wait.. there's no peanut butter in brazil

!!!





!!!


----------



## Groff

Star Trek....

WAS AWESOME.


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

playstopause said:


>






And Star Trek is gay.
Just like you, Groff.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> And Star Trek is gay.
> Just like you, Groff.


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> And Star Trek is gay.
> Just like you, Groff.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Which is gayer?

a) Groff
b) Star trek
c) Fluffy pink clouds and rainbows and purple teletubbies and gay pride flags


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Which is gayer?
> 
> a) Groff
> b) Star trek
> c) Fluffy pink clouds and rainbows and purple teletubbies and gay pride flags and me wearing an "I'm the queen" shirt.



Clearly, a.

And also, Fix'd


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> Tittehs


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

FUCK pollen

*cough*


----------



## vampiregenocide

This thread needs more Tom Hanks.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> Clearly, a.
> 
> And also, Fix'd



Good, he gets it!


...oh wait. NOBODY was meant to see that photo!


----------



## oompa

g3rmanium said:


> E.
> 
> E!



5e10*E!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

ADGBE!


----------



## leandroab

FUCK CALCULUS! FUCK ENGINEERING!

I NEED A GUINNESS!


----------



## thebhef

leandroab said:


> FUCK CALCULUS! FUCK ENGINEERING!
> 
> I NEED A GUINNESS!



+1


----------



## thebhef

BOOOOOOBS


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Good, he gets it!
> 
> 
> ...oh wait. NOBODY was meant to see that photo!



Then you're not supposed to post it on the interwebz.

It's a series of t00bs.


----------



## Konfyouzd

i love red lobster cheddar biscuits...


----------



## thebhef

vampiregenocide said:


> This thread needs more Tom Hanks.



DO NOT WANT


----------



## thebhef




----------



## leandroab

GOJIRA = GODZILA


----------



## Groff

*GOJIRRRRAAAA!*


----------



## Groff

"All thats left are two lips on the mound"

I mean... Tulips... Yeah, Tulips


----------



## playstopause

This, is a banane --->


----------



## playstopause

What else?


----------



## leandroab

<------ Banane, this is


----------



## playstopause

leandroab said:


> <------ Banane, this is



Well said, IMO.


----------



## leandroab

Is  this, <----- banana


----------



## playstopause

_** spouf!! **_


----------



## leandroab




----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR




----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


>





E.


----------



## Harry

E~


----------



## El Caco

*BANANE*


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Cough.


E!


----------



## Bound

s7eve said:


> *BANANE*




*BAGH Nagh Baghnanananan baghna baghnananan*


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

bananaphone


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

bananahammock


----------



## Groff

Banana seat


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Bananal


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Bananaluvin


----------



## leandroab

Bananaraincoatwearingbitch


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Bananalation


----------



## leandroab

Ba(na)nal


----------



## Groff

It's the driiiiiiinky crow show, drinky crow


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Classic


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## hufschmid

colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower


----------



## Groff




----------



## hufschmid

its comming

colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower 
colly flower


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

100k classic video in 10


----------



## Groff

9.


----------



## Groff

8.


----------



## Groff

7.


----------



## Groff

6.


----------



## Groff

5.


----------



## Groff

4.


----------



## Groff

3.


----------



## Groff

2.


----------



## Groff

1.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Classic 100k.


----------



## Groff

hufschmid said:


>


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


>


----------



## Groff

This one is for Nerina, who never comes here anymore


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## vampiregenocide

I am the Child of the Lawnmower.


----------



## thebhef

The last page or so:


----------



## thebhef




----------



## thebhef

1.


----------



## thebhef

2.


----------



## thebhef

3.


----------



## thebhef

4.


----------



## thebhef

5.


----------



## thebhef

6.


----------



## thebhef

7.


----------



## thebhef

8.


----------



## thebhef

9.


----------



## thebhef

A.


----------



## thebhef

B.


----------



## thebhef

C.


----------



## thebhef

D.


----------



## thebhef

E.


----------



## thebhef

F.


----------



## thebhef

10.


----------



## hufschmid

as doctors all say, Back Pain is Psychologic! 
as doctors all say, Back Pain is Psychologic! 
as doctors all say, Back Pain is Psychologic! 
as doctors all say, Back Pain is Psychologic! 
as doctors all say, Back Pain is Psychologic! 
as doctors all say, Back Pain is Psychologic! 
as doctors all say, Back Pain is Psychologic! 
as doctors all say, Back Pain is Psychologic! 
as doctors all say, Back Pain is Psychologic! 
as doctors all say, Back Pain is Psychologic! 
as doctors all say, Back Pain is Psychologic! 
as doctors all say, Back Pain is Psychologic! 
as doctors all say, Back Pain is Psychologic!


----------



## thebhef

hufschmid said:


> as doctors all say, Back Pain is ic!
> as doctors all say, Back Pain is EROTIC!
> as doctors all say, Back Pain is NECROTIC!
> as doctors all say, Back Pain is BIONIC!
> as doctors all say, Back Pain is MORONIC!
> as doctors all say, Back Pain is MONOPOLAR!
> as doctors all say, Back Pain is TOTALLY GAY!
> as doctors all say, Back Pain is LAUDABLE!
> as doctors all say, Back Pain is CHROMATIC CHIMERAS!
> as doctors all say, Back Pain is
> as doctors all say, Back Pain is SEXUAL!
> as doctors all say, Back Pain is MEXUAL!
> as doctors all say, Back Pain is OR!


----------



## thebhef

g3rmanium said:


> C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia..
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia...
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia....
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia............
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia..
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia...
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia....
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia............
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia..
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia...
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia....
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia............
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia..
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia...
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia....
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia............
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia..
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia...
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia....
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia............
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia..
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia...
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia....
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia............
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia..
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia...
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia....
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.......
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.........
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia............
> 
> E!





Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............
Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia..

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia...

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia....

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.......

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.........

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............







































E+


----------



## thebhef

100k.


----------



## thebhef

Thy glory!


----------



## Groff

thebhef said:


> The last page or so:



GTFO


----------



## hufschmid

*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *


----------



## Groff

16-17 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Listen to Attack-Impulse.

It's like... Metal... Saxophones, and repetitive...


----------



## Groff

And apparently produced by godflesh


----------



## hufschmid

*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *
*HATCHI CATCHY PATCHI POO *


----------



## Groff

Don't copy/paste that too many times, Huffy, you might break the internet as I did


----------



## Groff

Celiak: no wang at all.

Someone misspelled it in the tags.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## leandroab

Maizena se usa para engrossar comida...

Sabia disso?


----------



## Groff

SOI SOI SOI


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## hufschmid

leandroab said:


> Maizena se usa para engrossar comida...
> 
> Sabia disso?


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## hufschmid

1


----------



## hufschmid

2


----------



## hufschmid

3


----------



## hufschmid

maria


----------



## leandroab

hufschmid said:


>




It's portuguese.
I'm terribly offended by you now...









































































































































































Maria


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeee!



O hai PSP.

You sir, are not a n00b.


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> You sir, are not a n00b.



Not at all a n00b.


----------



## Groff

250k thread - is not for n00bs


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> O hai PSP.
> 
> You sir, are not a n00b.



 Hello there good sir.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## playstopause

Groff is da man.&#8482;


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

hufschmid said:


>




you have problems my friend, severe mental problems


----------



## Groff

METAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> Groff is da man.



Words of wisdom.

All n00bs take note.


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> Words of wisdom.
> 
> All n00bs take note.



Noobs, bow down to da Groff.


----------



## g3rmanium

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............


----------



## hufschmid

Scar Symmetry said:


> you have problems my friend, severe mental problems



I'm da man


----------



## leandroab

g3rmanium said:


> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia............




That's so true! LOL!


----------



## hufschmid

more toblerone attack


----------



## hufschmid

i wonder who is signing


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Groff

That Lazarus A.D. album is kick ass


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> Noobs, bow down to da Groff.



n00bs don't know that Johann is the lord and master, and that is a sin


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## Groff

Oh boy, a countdown!


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> n00bs don't know that Johann is the lord and master, and that is a sin


----------



## Groff

Go PSP!


----------



## Groff




----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> Oh boy, a countdown!


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## vehemence

4.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause

vehemence said:


> 4.



Too late.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Groff




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



_** spouiifff!!! * *_


----------



## Groff

That song is awesome


----------



## Groff

I heard it SO MANY TIMES when I worked at A.C. Moore during the holiday season.


----------



## Groff

Like... Twice every night.


----------



## Groff

It'll make a man go slightly insane each passing week.


----------



## Groff

I've yet to fully recover from the music I had to listen to.


----------



## Groff

The first half of the 20th century saw periods of prohibition of alcoholic beverages in several countries:

* 1900 to 1948 in Prince Edward Island, and for shorter periods in other locations in Canada
* 1914 to 1925 in Russia and the Soviet Union
* 1915 to 1922 in Iceland (though beer was still prohibited until 1989)
* 1916 to 1927 in Norway (fortified wine and beer also prohibited from 1917 to 1923)
* 1919 in Hungary (in the Hungarian Soviet Republic, March 21 to August 1; called szesztilalom)
* 1919 to 1932 in Finland (called kieltolaki)
* 1920 to 1933 in the United States




Interesting that we weren't the only ones.


----------



## Groff

Danglies!


----------



## Groff

"BBPL"


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## hufschmid

*Pages: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 100 101 102 103 104 105 106 107 108 109 110 111 112 113 114 115 116 117 118 119 120 121 122 123 124 125 126 127 128 129 130 131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138 139 140 141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150 151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160 161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170 171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180 181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190 191 192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199 200 201 202 203 204 205 206 207 208 209 210 211 212 213 214 215 216 217 218 219 220 221 222 223 224 225 226 227 228 229 230 231 232 233 234 235 236 237 238 239 240 241 242 243 244 245 246 247 248 249 250 251 Next*


----------



## Groff




----------



## hufschmid

*Pages: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 100 101 102 103 104 105 106 107 108 109 110 111 112 113 114 115 116 117 118 119 120 121 122 123 124 125 126 127 128 129 130 131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138 139 140 141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150 151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160 161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170 171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180 181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190 191 192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199 200 201 202 203 204 205 206 207 208 209 210 211 212 213 214 215 216 217 218 219 220 221 222 223 224 225 226 227 228 229 230 231 232 233 234 235 236 237 238 239 240 241 242 243 244 245 246 247 248 249 250 251 Next*


*Pages: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 100 101 102 103 104 105 106 107 108 109 110 111 112 113 114 115 116 117 118 119 120 121 122 123 124 125 126 127 128 129 130 131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138 139 140 141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150 151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160 161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170 171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180 181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190 191 192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199 200 201 202 203 204 205 206 207 208 209 210 211 212 213 214 215 216 217 218 219 220 221 222 223 224 225 226 227 228 229 230 231 232 233 234 235 236 237 238 239 240 241 242 243 244 245 246 247 248 249 250 251 Next*


*Pages: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 100 101 102 103 104 105 106 107 108 109 110 111 112 113 114 115 116 117 118 119 120 121 122 123 124 125 126 127 128 129 130 131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138 139 140 141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150 151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160 161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170 171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180 181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190 191 192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199 200 201 202 203 204 205 206 207 208 209 210 211 212 213 214 215 216 217 218 219 220 221 222 223 224 225 226 227 228 229 230 231 232 233 234 235 236 237 238 239 240 241 242 243 244 245 246 247 248 249 250 251 Next*


*Pages: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 100 101 102 103 104 105 106 107 108 109 110 111 112 113 114 115 116 117 118 119 120 121 122 123 124 125 126 127 128 129 130 131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138 139 140 141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150 151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160 161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170 171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180 181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190 191 192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199 200 201 202 203 204 205 206 207 208 209 210 211 212 213 214 215 216 217 218 219 220 221 222 223 224 225 226 227 228 229 230 231 232 233 234 235 236 237 238 239 240 241 242 243 244 245 246 247 248 249 250 251 Next*


*Pages: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 100 101 102 103 104 105 106 107 108 109 110 111 112 113 114 115 116 117 118 119 120 121 122 123 124 125 126 127 128 129 130 131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138 139 140 141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150 151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160 161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170 171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180 181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190 191 192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199 200 201 202 203 204 205 206 207 208 209 210 211 212 213 214 215 216 217 218 219 220 221 222 223 224 225 226 227 228 229 230 231 232 233 234 235 236 237 238 239 240 241 242 243 244 245 246 247 248 249 250 251 Next*


*Pages: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 100 101 102 103 104 105 106 107 108 109 110 111 112 113 114 115 116 117 118 119 120 121 122 123 124 125 126 127 128 129 130 131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138 139 140 141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150 151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160 161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170 171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180 181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190 191 192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199 200 201 202 203 204 205 206 207 208 209 210 211 212 213 214 215 216 217 218 219 220 221 222 223 224 225 226 227 228 229 230 231 232 233 234 235 236 237 238 239 240 241 242 243 244 245 246 247 248 249 250 251 Next*


*Pages: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 100 101 102 103 104 105 106 107 108 109 110 111 112 113 114 115 116 117 118 119 120 121 122 123 124 125 126 127 128 129 130 131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138 139 140 141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150 151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160 161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170 171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180 181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190 191 192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199 200 201 202 203 204 205 206 207 208 209 210 211 212 213 214 215 216 217 218 219 220 221 222 223 224 225 226 227 228 229 230 231 232 233 234 235 236 237 238 239 240 241 242 243 244 245 246 247 248 249 250 251 Next*


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

E is truth
And also, La


----------



## Groff

*burp*


----------



## Groff

That burp tasted like a banana.


----------



## Groff

Probably because I ate one about a half hour ago


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My burp tasted like Groff.....


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> My burp tasted like Groff.....



I have that effect on people


----------



## Groff

Watch this, it's awesome 



Note* Everytime the people say "Ding!" the play resets a few seconds prior.


----------



## Groff




----------



## leandroab

Groff said:


> Watch this, it's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Note* Everytime the people say "Ding!" the play resets a few seconds prior.





Lol that's really interesting, because i've known this as a game called "lie game" or "switch it game"

I've played a couple of times, it's pretty fun to play...
But when people say "switch" or "lie" you have to come up with another line instantaneously.. so you have to be very clever...


----------



## Groff

Twinkle twinkle little star, and the fork ran away with the spoon. But then the knife came and killed that bastard spoon for stealing his wife. That fucking WHORE!


----------



## leandroab

i'm making myself a pizza

(yes, the dough, tomato sauce.. everything[except the cheese lol])

(yes I AM crazy)

(yes it IS the best pizza you will ever taste)


----------



## Groff




----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapooouiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> foudelapouiiiiiiiiiii!



FTW.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> FTW.



TWF.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>


----------



## leandroab

\m/


----------



## Randy

Groff said:


>



Next time, Groff. 

FWIW, he was a very very nice person, as was Sean Reinert and Emile Wrestler... (the second two said they have a project in the works together ).


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> TWF.



Tatiana World Fondation?


----------



## playstopause

My god, it is quiet here tonight.


----------



## leandroab

Alottaffagina


----------



## playstopause

Certainly, sir.


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> La



This.


----------



## playstopause

So quiet...


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> So quiet...



zzz.


----------



## playstopause

Bye-bye!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

IT'S A FUCKING TARP!!!


----------



## 74n4LL0

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> IT'S A FUCKING TARP!!!



+1...


----------



## Harry

see me2


----------



## Harry

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> IT'S A FUCKING TARP!!!



HIGH QUALITY TARPS FOR SAIL


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

First I pone down

I siyeeeeeee to the dillies....

And Ima crowny town


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## hufschmid

Can somebody help me, I must resolve this by tonight 

Its a new fingerboard fret spacing technique....


----------



## hufschmid

BTW this is how to glue a fingerboard


----------



## RedMorfine

Could you explain it in a bit more detail?


----------



## hufschmid

RedMorfine said:


> Could you explain it in a bit more detail?



sure...


----------



## RedMorfine

Thanks it makes it a lot clearer now.
I should have paid attention at school.


----------



## hufschmid

I try adding this but its not as good then the first idea.....


----------



## RedMorfine

That would take a complete day before I would begin to understand what it means


----------



## hufschmid

I put some colours to explain, it shoud be easier now....


----------



## RedMorfine

so the answer to life,the universe and everything is 43?


----------



## leandroab

That's easy hufschmid

It seems like a bunch of derivatives..
BUT i'm not sure yet, because i'm not finished with this subject in college


----------



## Scar Symmetry

mafzuzard


----------



## hufschmid

hmmmmm 

 i know, i'm going to add this, it will help the glue cure....


----------



## hufschmid

i was wrong.....
i'm going to add this to the original formula....


----------



## RedMorfine

Needs Toblerone


----------



## 74n4LL0

RedMorfine said:


> Needs Toblerone



 or bacon?


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeee!!



QFT.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> QFT.



FTW.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> FTW.



LMAO.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> LMAO.



ROFL.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ROFL.



WTF.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> WTF.



OK.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Randy




----------



## Scar Symmetry

#5580


----------



## Randy




----------



## Nick

steven seagal!


----------



## Randy

George Segal


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Seagull


----------



## Randy

Gullwing Doors


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Gullable


----------



## Randy

Incapable


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Inca Empire


----------



## Randy

Ottoman Empire


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## Randy




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Groff

Groff said:


>


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry

COLON WUB COLON


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Groff

Scar Symmetry said:


> COLON WUB COLON



That doesn't seem physically possible


----------



## Randy

^
Fix this please.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Groff said:


> That doesn't seem physically possible



it is and it isn't, it can get very messy.


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


>



I'm quoting this because it's post #5150, and it's me agreeing that Nick should put sexy videos on youtube.


----------



## Randy

Scar Symmetry said:


> it is and it isn't, it can get very smexy.



Fix'd


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Fix'd



I think they both mean basically the same thing. Subtle differences.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Randy

Groff said:


> I think they both mean basically the same thing. Subtle differences.



You're definitely right IMO.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## hufschmid

lets go to 100....


1-2-3 open the door

5-6-7 lets see wherew i can eat bacon

8-9-10 i dont like to eat a hen...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

hufschmid said:


> lets go to 100....
> 
> 
> 1-2-3 open the door
> 
> 5-6-7 lets see wherew i can eat bacon
> 
> 8-9-10 i dont like to eat a hen...



QFTW


----------



## Konfyouzd

"buenos días, señor"

"yea... bees 'n disease to you too..."


----------



## Randy

WTF bees?!


----------



## hufschmid

11-12-13 do i hear a stream

14-15-16 i like to eat beans

17-18-19 i dont know how to wear my breitling....


----------



## hufschmid

20-21-22 where can i see you?

23-24-25 i dont have a knife

26-27-28 i dont know how to hate


----------



## Konfyouzd

Randy said:


> WTF bees?!


 
indeed


----------



## hufschmid

29-30-31 i eat a swan

32-33-34 i'm cleaning the floor

35-36-37 i'm having sex with a hen....


----------



## hufschmid

38-39-40 where can i buy some sushi?

41-42-43 near the buzzy bee

44-45-46 may i have some weta bix?


----------



## hufschmid

47-48-49 nein nein nein

50-51-52 tutlututlututlu

53-54-55 lets see mister haive


----------



## hufschmid

56-57-58 i need some bread

59-60-61 but it must be only one

62-63-64 lets open the door


----------



## hufschmid

65-66-67 i need some paper to keep zen

68-69-70 lets have some tea

71-72-73 i want some bree


----------



## Randy

Is this some kind of perverse, Swiss version of the "1-2, Freddy's Coming For You" song...?


----------



## hufschmid

74-75-76 lets have 6

77-78-79 nein no more nein

80-81-82 my toe is hurting


----------



## hufschmid

83-84-85 i have a knife

86-87-88 i have eat enough

89-90-91 and nobody has to eat a swan


----------



## hufschmid

92-93-94 oh ho

95-96-97 seams like its heaven

98-99-100 and i dont know what to say


----------



## hufschmid

this guy inspired me....


----------



## Randy

Hufschmid and his posse:







_Rep to whoever figures out where this is from first..._


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Randy

Nick actually holds a "Testicle Festival" of sorts back at his place every Thursday-Sunday.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Konfyouzd

Randy said:


> Nick actually holds a "Testicle Festival" of sorts back at his place every Thursday-Sunday.


 
i thought that was a secret...


----------



## hufschmid

*HATCHI CATCHI PATCHI POO*
*HATCHI CATCHI PATCHI POO*
*HATCHI CATCHI PATCHI POO*
*HATCHI CATCHI PATCHI POO*
*HATCHI CATCHI PATCHI POO*


----------



## Scar Symmetry

> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Randy

Secret's out, IMO.


----------



## hufschmid

*IMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMOIMO*


----------



## Randy

Orange is the new black, IMO.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

IMO, IMO.

QFT


----------



## Randy

The truth is relative when all thought is circumstantial, IMO.


----------



## hufschmid

i choose the hubidoobodoobidoobidoooooooooo


----------



## Scar Symmetry

in my opinion is the truth though, this is the internetz.


----------



## hufschmid

just had a revelation, everybody can speak the old egyptians language!!!!!! 

just read backwards....


Bacon becomes NNNOOOOOOOCAAAABBBBBBBBBBB 

guitars becomes SSSSRATTTTTIUGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Randy

Bacon and the internet are a match made in heaven, IMO.


----------



## hufschmid

*
YYYPPPAHHHH EB LLLLIW I NEEEHTTT, EUUUUDNOOOOOF EEEMMMOSSSS TNAW I *


----------



## hufschmid

Basically in ancient egyptian, this means

''i want some fondue, then i will be happy''


----------



## hufschmid

*NNNNNOCABBBB EMOSSSSS TNAWWWWW IIII*


----------



## hufschmid

he was only saying that he wanted some bacon.... people only understood this only 5000 years later


----------



## Scar Symmetry

MMMMMMMMMMMMM SOUICILED OS SI NACOB


----------



## Randy

Bacon came from ancient Egypt, IMO.


----------



## hufschmid

in an old tumb one day i read....

*LOOC SI MUUUROFFFF GNIRT SNEVESSSSSSSS *


----------



## hufschmid

how come 5000 yers ago Apophis was talking about the sevenstring forum being cool?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

forums FTL, IMO


----------



## hufschmid

Scar Symmetry said:


> forums FTL, IMO



*OMIIIIIII LTTTTF SMUROOOOF*


----------



## Randy

Scar Symmetry said:


> forums FTL, IMO





hufschmid said:


> *OMIIIIIII LTTTTF SMUROOOOF*



What he said, IMO.


----------



## hufschmid

*FOOOOOO GOOLLLLL OT GNIOGGG M'I YRRRRGNUHHHHHHH M'I *


----------



## Scar Symmetry

#5658


----------



## Randy

This is an interesting topic, IMO.


----------



## hufschmid

*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*
*IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO IMO*


----------



## Scar Symmetry

they built the pyramids in honour of Toblerone, they were obviously inspired by it's shape, IMO.


----------



## hufschmid

Scar Symmetry said:


> they built the pyramids in honour of Toblerone, they were obviously inspired by it's shape, IMO.




In the tumb of apophis you can read....


*NOOOREEEE ELLLL BOTTTTT *


----------



## Randy

*IMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMO
IMOIMOIMOIMOIMO*

A pyramid, IMO.


----------



## hufschmid

what about the relation of gothic in the crises of muhamed gortifus conspilatus?


----------



## Randy

hufschmid said:


> muhamed


----------



## hufschmid

*Japanese Theory of Modernization/Industrialization
Between Liberalism and Developmentalism

Kiichiro Yagi (Kyoto University)



After a decade of economic stagnation, it is now in vogue among economists to say that the economic system of Japan suffers from an institutional fatigue. This expression, however, assumes that the unique institutional arrangement of the Japanese economy once had an age when it functioned well. The precise diagnosis and prescript of this fatigue differs in each case, particularly by the range of time that the observer adopts. Debates on the origin of Japans post-war economic regime are also related to this problem (Noguchi 1995, Okazaki and Okuno 1993). Beside the protection and control of partitioned industries by the government (gyokai), the customary framework of lifetime employment, closed long-term supplier-customer relations (keiretsu), and the so-called main bank system are the targets of criticism. Furthermore, the literature that applies the concept of developmentalism[1] to the industrialization of Japan (Murakami 1992(1996), Yagi 2000a) adopts a time span of over one century for consideration. The pro-developmentalism literature emphasized that the wisely chosen intervention of the government could promote economic development in East-Asian countries. From this viewpoint, the Meiji-government also falls within the group of developmentalist states along with the Showa-government.



1. Nationalistic Response of a Meiji Liberal



What I now discuss in this paper is the intellectual background behind the economic policy that was prevalent up to the end of Japans high-growth era. As Bai Gao put it, The practice of managed economy was not only influenced by foreign economic ideas, but also supported by the long tradition of state intervention in Japanese economic thinking after the Meiji Restoration.(Gao 1994: 116)

However, in using such series of words as managed economy, state intervention and developmentalism, one has to switch the misconception that economic liberalism was essentially foreign to the economic thought of modern Japan.[2] It was the Western economic liberalism that awakened the Japanese who had been long accustomed to living passively under feudal control. One of the most important origins of Japanese developmentalism was the pragmatic response of Japanese liberals who realized the gap between advanced Western nations and their own. The forerunner of this movement was Fukuzawa Yukichi (1835-1901), champion of Meiji enlightenment and a great liberal as well. Deeply impressed by the basic teaching of the Western political economy, Fukuzawa stressed the independence of individuals and advocated a new moral on the principle of reciprocity that was open to free competition. However, he also realized that a predetermined harmony could not emerge automatically in international trade relations where there existed a discrepancy between the strong and the weak nations, or more precisely, the advanced and the delayed nations.

In contrast to a straightforward liberal such as Taguchi Ukichi (1855-1905), Fukuzawa supported the restrictive policy of residential zone for foreign merchants in Japan and suggested a protective policy in international trade.[3] In An Outline of a Theory of Civilization (Bunmeiron no gairyaku) he declared, Independence of the nation is the purpose. Our present civilization is the means to attain it.(Fukuzawa 1958-64: vol. 4, p.209) However, from a global viewpoint, Fukuzawa did not regard the quest for national independence itself as a public cause. That is only a private cause of a late-starting nation. What I expressed by our present civilization is not the true civilization. My intention is to establish first independence of our nation, leaving the rest for the task of the second step, and to expect future progress. So long as we limit our discussion in this range, the national independence is by itself the civilization. Without civilization, we cannot maintain our national independence. (p.209f.) For Fukuzawa, it was this quest for the independence of the nation that could encourage the Japanese to avoid servility and to demand equality in their transaction with Westerns.

Instead of the harmonious teaching of economic law that is valid everywhere at any time, a natural course of the development of the civilization emerged as the main topic of the Outline. Fukuzawa discerned the essence and the appearance of the civilization and defined the former as the progress of the intelligence and virtue of the people (p. 40). He contended that in order to catch up to the advanced nations the Japanese had to begin with difficult tasks of acquiring the sense of independence before indulging themselves in the attraction of Western products. It was his conviction that civilization was the universal course of development among nations, so long as they did not lose their sense of independence.

Fukuzawas recasting of the Western liberal economic thought into the real situation in Japan reminds us of Friedrich Lists criticism against the cosmopolitan economics of A. Smith and J. B. Say. The strategic view of the economy (Gao 1997: 24) is common to the understanding of the economy of both scholars. As List wrote, History is not without examples of entire nations having perished, because they knew not and seized not the critical moment for the solution of the great problem of securing their moral, economical, and political independence, by the establishment of manufacturing industry, and the formation of a powerful class of manufacturers and tradesmen(List 1974: 82), by his school, Keio Gijuku, as well as his widely-read publications, Fukuzawa strove to create the middle class who could lead the Japanese economy on the base of their intellectual forces. In his view, the growth of the middle class would bring a balance of power in the relations between the government and the people. Under the principle of division of labor, the government was entrusted to form legislations and policies for the sake of nation and the private sector would support it by their cooperation and their own initiatives.

We have so far summarized the pragmatic economic thinking of Fukuzawa. By his theory of civilization, Fukuzawa provided the Japanese with the perspective that would conciliate the antagonism between liberalism and interventionism with a time span. It is interesting that this trait survived for a century in Japan and molded the economic policy in her post-1945 industrial state.



2. From Social Policy to Social Economics



In the search for the appropriate politico-economic system for the late-industrializing nation, Japan found her model in Germany, which had been united under the Prussian hegemony in nearly the same period with that of Meiji-Restoration.[4] What the Japanese learned from the German model was the concept of administrative bureaucracy as well as that of social policy. German influence in economics was so strong that the first academic association of Japanese economists (The Association for the Study of Social Policy: Shakai seisaku gakkai) was formed around the previous turn of the century as a miniature replica of the German Association for Social Policy.[5] Though economists as well as administrators who gathered in this Association did not admit that their nation already suffered from serious social problems such as the spread of urban misery and labor unrest, they were convinced that apt preventive intervention of the government could mitigate serious social problems that accompanies with the industrialization (Pyle 1974). The initiative of the government (or administrative bureaucracy) was taken for granted in the discussion in the first decade of this Association.

It was in the ninety-twenties and the thirties that Japanese economists acquired a wide social perspective, which enabled them to deal with social problems beyond the narrow scope of the government control. The influence of Marxism in this intellectual shift was apparent, since it was Marx that denied the autonomy of the state and found the moving force of the history in the relations and struggles of the economic classes. The Association was to dissolve in 1924 due to the ever-widening discrepancies among members. While the senior generation (Kanai Noburu, Matsuzaki Kuranosuke) of the Association adhered to the authoritarian state policy, middle and younger scholars (Takano Iwasaburo, Fukuda Tokuzo, Kawakami Hajime, Ouchi Hyoue) positively responded to the emergence of labor movement and tried to integrate the element of social autonomy into social policy. However, the latter was also divided between pro-Marxists and anti-Marxists. While Takano remained an academic social-liberal who was sympathetic to Marxian economics, Kawakami became a devoted communist after a decades disarray to find a new principle of social policy. Contrary to them, Fukuda was a very lively Marx-critic whose understanding of Marxian theory often surpassed his Marxian opponents.

Fukuda Tokuzo (1874-1930) studied economics under Karl Bücher and Lujo Brentano. Brentanos position of a liberal social reformer was that which Fukuda maintained up to the end of his life. Fukuda opposed the Marxian concept of social democracy on the basis that the dominance of one particular class contradicts the universal principle of democracy. This rejection of the partiality is also seen in his proposal of right to live as the basic principle of the new social policy. Fukuda integrated union movements and labors disputes into his welfare economics, on the grounds that they could promote the remedy of disadvantages felt by workers and thus increase the welfare of the society as a whole.

In todays economic life, what prevents from the coercion of labor on the negligence of wishes and interests of workers and countervails the effect of spoiling national distribution of income and increasing its fluctuation cannot be found other than the welfare struggle, or labor movement and labor dispute as welfare struggle. What makes todays social policy and social autonomy to perform their own mission is the powerful labor movements behind the scene. What stimulates this performance is the labor dispute seen as welfare struggle.(Fukuda 1922:203-205)

The German Historical School in economics could not satisfy Fukudas interest in theory. He adopted Alfred Marshalls Principles of Economics as the model of pricing economics, but he intended to build a welfare economics by extending the modern economic analysis to address socio-economical development. In his concept of welfare economics, labor movements and labor disputes were considered as constructive elements of the economic society in the sense that they not only establish the consciousness of the right to live but also promote the social institutions. It was the new version of social policy in which the society and not the state regained the autonomy of institutional development.

It is apparent that Fukuda wished to provide his alternative to the Marxian economics by his welfare economics. However, his welfare economics had to remained as a mere torso by his rather early death. It was another Marx-critic, Takata Yasuma (1883-1972)[6], who paid effort to integrate social elements into economic theory. Takata was a theoretical economist who was rather remote from real policy issues. He was one of the first economists who introduced the system of general equilibrium in Japan as the framework of economic theory. However, as an exceptional economist who started his academic career as a theoretical sociologist, he was not content in refining economic theory by merely a mathematical system of equations. We can read Takatas power theory of economics as an attempt to establish a social economics, which could cope with social development that was accompanied to the industrialization.

As a sociologist, Takata had already established his own theoretical system, when he shifted his research interest to economics. His sociology begins with the desire to power as the original propensity of a person. In the interrelations of persons who always strive to surpass others, a sociological division of labor that accompanies the formation of social classes will emerge. Thus the social density of the populations determines the quantitative-qualitative composition of a society, under which social relationship among social classes develops. All of the juridical and political institutions, economic institutions, as well as norms and ideas are the outcomes of this historical process of societal development. These sociological relations filtered even the technology and productive powers. In this sense, the economy is not the independent substructure as the Marxian materialistic view of the history supposes. Takata named this view of the history as the sociological view of the history.

In his view, every economic behavior of individuals is influenced by hidden sociological factors. He stressed the change in economic behavior of workers by the social consciousness and its effect on wage determination.

Once the supply price comes to our discussion, . we cannot regard it as determined by the (dis)utility of labor to workers. Ultimately saying, what determines this, and what influences on that resistance of workers, is nowhere to be seen out of the social powers of workers. The social power of an individual is determined not by individual efforts but by his position in the composition of the society as a whole. Individuals translate their social positions according to individual conditions into the behavior of resistance. Under economic conditions this resistance has the form of the claim of a certain supply price of labor. (Takata 1935: 36 )



This awakening of the social power of workers is a part of the historical process of modernization, since in the traditional society a passive obedience under the dominant social powers of the mightier excludes the rational action of a person itself. Takata thought that the capitalist market economy had loosened the traditional ties of the society and had promoted the growth of selfish transactions among individuals. In other words, the element of the Gesellschaft prevails over that of Gemeinschaft. But he could not be so optimistic to predict the harmony in the future of the capitalist development.



Rationalism is continuously strengthened by capitalism itself. In addition, factors that induce the conflict between classes increase. The growing rationalism strives to eliminate the irrationality that increases in the social organizations. While only the tendency towards integration and affinity between classes can moderate this effort, the opposite tendency towards antagonism only prevails, that rationalism dares to reduce the irrational factors on the level of social organization as possible as it can. (Takata 1935: 217 )



In this sentence, it is not clear what Takata had in mind when he wrote that rationalism as reformative element of the society. This could be interpreted as the socialistic rationalization that would mold the whole society under its canon, or bureaucratic rationalization that would control every elements of a society under its administrative rationality. Further, it could also be the immanent tendency of rationalization that would eliminate the personal motivation, which so far was the driving force of capitalism.



3. Pre-war Origins of three Post-war Economic Advisors



In the history of Japanese economic policy, the years immediately after 1945 were marked by the active participation of economists in the policy making process. Politicians and bureaucrats who lost the frame of reference were willing to listen to the opinion of economists. However, most of them lost influence on the economic policy after the Dodge Line and the reverse course around 1950. In this period when the agricultural and labor reforms came to the end, the ministerial bureaucracy regained its power. The Economic Stabilizing Bureau that was the citadel of the non-bureaucrat economists was downgraded by Prime Minister Yoshidas antipathy to the idea of economic planning. From the few economists whose influence survived after 1950, we will deal with three economists, Arisawa Hiromi (1896-1988), Nakayama Ichiro (1898-1981), and Tohata Seiichi (1899-1983), who were often called gosanke (the trio: three large clans in the Edo period that possessed the rank of advisory status to the Tokugawa Shogunate), since they continuously occupied influential positions in various administrative and advisory committees.[7]

All three studied in Germany in the late years of the short-lived Weimarer Republic. Firstly, Arisawa studied in Berlin in 1926 to 1928. Around the same years Tohata and Nakayama studied in Bonn under Joseph Schumpeter from 1927-29. We will now have a look at their views of modernization/industrialization, referring to their German origins.


Arisawa Hiromi

In the preface to the Inflation and Socialization (Infureeshon to shakaika) that was published in the autumn of 1948, Arisawa added there following recollections.



I arrived at Berlin in the early spring of 1926. At that time, the world economy was in the period of relative stability. German economy that muddled through two years stabilization crisis following the catastrophic inflation was moving gradually to prosperity.

The politico-economical process of the German Republic then was quiet in a sense and no serious problems were on the surface. As post-war issues such as the democratic revolution, socialization movement, inflation, and reparation were solved for the present; the rail for the German economy was fixed already. In 1925, the German Communist Party determined its New Directions in September, and the National League of German Industry proclaimed the Program of German Industry. After some delay, Socialdemocrats adopted the Keele Program at the plenary congress in May 1927. Both of the labor parties and associations of capitalists prepared for developing their movements with new directions under the changed situation.

Making Dr. Alexander Conrady, the historian who had once worked at the archive of the SPD as a tutor, I at once began the research of the politico-economical process of the republic. Naturally, I had to study the process since the cease of fire in details. Why the socialization movement that had once been enthusiastically demanded by the mass and seemed irresistible, disappeared like a bubble? In Hilferdings words, why the revolution turned out to be a mere wage struggle? Crisis and catastrophe attacked German capitalism repeatedly and its life came sometimes nearly to an end. Still it revived like a phoenix out of the ashes. Studying the process I was caught by a melancholy. Dr. Conrady told me cool, The matter was over in the confusion and errors.

At that time I had never dreamt that my own nation would follow the same destiny after two decades. I found myself amid the same situation and problems that I studied twenty years ago in Berlin. The international environment of Japan was totally different from the German case. The economic distress was severer. From this very reason I thought that the reconstruction of Japanese economy and the solution of the inflation should be based on the socialization and that the radical democratization should not be reduced to the wage struggle. After the lapse of twenty-two months from the end of the war, I have to think that the history has repeated twice. Dr. Conradys words appear now again on my mouth.

The course of the reconstruction of the Japanese economy was about to fix its direction. Now it cannot be changed by anyone. A period in the postwar is about to be over. We will face a new situation and new problems in the coming stage. Therefore, the direction of our movement must change. We have to reflect deeply what we have to do in the new stage. (Arisawa 1948: 1-3)



This was written soon after the failure of the nationalization plan of the coal mines in 1947. This was the public promise that the Socialists made at the second election and won the largest mandate in the Diet. The original plan admitted workers participation in every stage of the management of the nationalized mines. However, Katayamas coalition cabinet could only pass a mutilated bill in the Diet, which was to be repealed in a few years. Arisawa was not a neutral observer in this matter, because he was the head of the Special Working Committee for the Coal Mining that was established in November 1946 which proposed priority production to the then Yoshida cabinet. In January 1946, Arisawa published his idea of priority production (keisha seisan) of coal mining to resume the reproduction process of Japanese economy in a journal article. In it he predicted the transformation from capitalism to socialism in the worker-led reconstruction process of the industry: What does it mean that we have the unemployed with working will and the workers who could not eat despite of their work? They move rapidly to the conscious political sabotage of labor. Its meaning is clear: The refusal of work under the capitalist production. Thus the transitional period contains transformational period.(Arisawa 1948: 31-32) 

In Pre-war years, Arisawa belonged to a group of those Marxian economists, Rono-ha, who were critical to the Russian-oriented Communist Party Japan. After his arrest in 1938, he was expelled from his chair of statistics at the University of Tokyo and survived the war years by participating in several research projects.[8] In the four books he managed to publish under his own name before his arrest, Planning Industrial Mobilization (Sangyo doin keikaku)(1934), Japan under the Managed Economy (Keizai toseika no Nihon) (1937), War and Economy (Senso to keizai) (1937), and The Industrial Control of Japan (Nihon kogyo tosei-ron) (1937), he developed his theory of the managed economy that was based on the Marxian as well as German monopoly theories. In the introduction of the direct control of the investment of the monopolized industry, he recognized the element that changed the nature of cartel as a concentration of capital interest. In his view the managed economy involved an anti-capitalistic (socialistic) element that transferred the control of production from capitalists hands to the government.[9]

In 1939 Arisawa collaborated secretly in drafting the economic new order of the economic department of the Showa Research Association (Showa Kenkyukai).[10] This department called for the separation between ownership and management and the reorganization of capitalist firms into cooperative production units. This coincides with Arisawas theory of the managed economy that the production-oriented socialization could overcome the vested interest of monopoly capitals. It is a delicate question whether he favored bureaucratic command economy as was conceived by the new bureaucrats. Nakamura (1974) compared the original concept of the reform of the Showa Research Organization with the economic new order that was designed by the new bureaucrats. The former stressed the control from inside based on the production principle, while the latter aimed an extensive mobilization that could serve the demand of the military.

The term of socialization seems to have disappeared from his writing after the collapse of the Katayama cabinet and the Dodge Line. Instead he emerged as the supporter of modernization of industry.[11] In the economic policy debate in the fifties, his name appears again in combination with the theory of dual structure of Japanese economy. The origin of this theory was also traced back to his research in the Japanese industry in the 1930s. He found the sharp contrast and subtle inter-relations of the large-sized industry and the small- and medium-sized industry. In his finding, Japanese industries had attained the stage of efficient large-sized plants occupied her production center. The reason of the survival of immense numbers of inefficient small-sized industry lay in the abundance of the cheap labor. (Arisawa 1937) In this sense, gap between both was a structural problem as well as a labor problem. In his analysis of the controlled economy, Arisawa maintained that the organization of the small- and medium-sized industry could contribute in increasing the efficiency and rationality as well as independence against the monopoly power of the large capital. Such a structural gap is also to be seen between the modern industrial sector and the agriculture sector that reserved huge amounts of under-employed labor forces. From this viewpoint the employment problem could not be solved without the solution of these structural productivity gaps. The term, dual structure, was used in the Economic White Paper (Keizai Hakusho) of 1957. In the White Paper, a prospect to solve the dual structure by a continuous economic growth was provided.

He also assumed an important role in the energy revolution in Japan. Though he was deeply involved with coal mining from the post-war years, he realized the necessity of transition to petroleum and endeavored to persuade coal miners to adopt the rationalization scheme. The move to the imported petroleum was all the more advantageous for Japanese industry to reduce the high manufacturing cost that hindered the export of Japanese products in those years. When the rationalization bill passed the Diet in 1962, Arisawa watched the last protest march of miners organized by the Union of Coal Miners that had once the reputation of the strongest labor union in Japan. In 1970s he further supported the use of nuclear energy as a member of the Energy Committee of the Government. In this time frame, the focus on efficiency had totally replaced that of socialization.[12] 



Nakayama and Tohata [13]

Nakayama was one of the pioneers of mathematical economics in Japan. His Pure Economics (Junsui keizai-gaku) (1933) was the standard textbook with which a generation of Japanese economists learned the essence of the general equilibrium theory. In post-war years, Nakayama served long as a learned member of the Central Labor Relations Committee and was its chairman when the strike at the Miike Coalmine broke out in 1960. His recommendation of settlement put to end one of the severest labor disputes in the postwar Japanese industrial relations.

Tohata was an agricultural economist who introduced the modernization principle into the agricultural economics in Japan, therefore going against the traditional approach that stressed the strenuous work of small farmers. In the postwar years, he served as director of National Research Institute of Agricultural Economics and the Institute of Developing Economies besides many activities in the various administration councils. At the time when Nakayama was dealing with the Miike labor dispute, Tohata was in charge of the report on structural policy in agriculture, which became the core of the Basic Law of Agriculture of 1961.

The two economists studied in Germany in the same period under the same teacher. First Nakayama came to Bonn in 1927, following the suggestion of his mentor, Fukuda Tokuzo to study under Joseph A. Schumpeter (1883-1950). However he had to wait one year before Schumpeter came back from his stay at the Harvard University. The next year, Tohata joined Nakayama at Schumpeters seminar. They admired Schumpeter up to the end of their lives and translated most of Schumpeters works into Japanese.



It was Tohatas Development Process of Agriculture in Japan (Nihon nogyo no tenkai katei)(1936) that applied Schumpeters concepts of the entrepreneur and economic development as a creative response to the changing environment to Japanese reality. In this book Tohata regarded small farmers and landowners in Japanese agriculture as passive economic subjects and asked who was the true mover of the agricultural development. He found the answer in the market-creative function of the manufacturer of agricultural products and in the organizational function of the government. Manufactures of non-rice products introduced innovations to the agriculture via the market, especially in fruits and field crops. The government established experimental stations and assisted agricultural associations, thus exerting the function of entrepreneurship in agriculture. The reason that so many small rice producers remained passive subjects lies in their lack of marketing experience under the tenant system as well as in the relative scarcity of land and capital in relation to the rural population. This situation made Japanese agriculture fall far behind manufacturing industries as well as forming its backwardness in the national economy. In the postwar period, he organized several joint researches into the under-employment or excess-population that made the marginal productivity of labor in the agricultural sector considerably lower than the wage level in the manufacturing industry.

Paradoxically enough, Tohata first discovered the modernizing factor of the agriculture in the structural change under the wartime-managed economy.[14]



The current task of the control of agriculture can be expressed in another way, i.e. the path of the small farming in the age of a rapid heavy industrialization of the nation. The problem is the more urgent than in the case of gradual industrialization. The problem emerged in the front as the conscious process of planned change, not as a spontaneous economic process. The prospering heavy industry deprives the agriculture of considerable amount of its population by the increase in employment eternally. In this sense, the decrease in the relative share of the agricultural population is inevitable. So long as the domestic agriculture has to maintain its production volume, the increase in the labor productivity must be realized. The demand of the agricultural instruments that are needed for this increase creates the market for the heavy industry. Further, the increase of the cattle in agriculture, that is also the means of the raise in labor productivity, has the economic support from the changing demand of food in the heavily industrialized nation. These interrelations are seen usually at least. The economic construction that Japan is now performing under the war, too, goes along this direction. If it be true, we can conclude that the present agricultural control is creating a new bright dimension. (Published originally in 1942)(1947.157)



The shrinkage of industrial production in the postwar years temporarily reversed this move of population. Also the parasite landowner and the natural rent that had so far distanced tenant farmers from the market vanished. The price-supporting system of main products provided Japanese farmers with a safety net; the expansion of agricultural financing supplemented the lack of capital. These were the preconditions for the modernization of agriculture. The only remaining problem, being the most critical for the development of the entrepreneurship in agriculture was the size of cultivated land. So, Tohata advocated the structural policy for agriculture through the promotion of selective expansion. This implies promoting a leave from agriculture, meaning a decrease of farming households, and the shift from rice and wheat to gardening and husbandry. Though this was the main policy recommended by the Investigation Council of Basic Problems of Agriculture of 1960, the Ministry of Agriculture modified it with its protectionist position in the legislation and implementation of the agricultural policy under the Basic Law of Agriculture (1961). Intended selective expansion, too, was not fulfilled due to the increase in the price of the land.



Nakayama was one of few economists that engaged in the postwar economic policy with the background of modern theory. Though economists of later generations might wonder how his economic theory and his public activity are related, we should remember that he succeeded a socio-economical perspective from his mentors, Fukuda and Schumpeter. As for the structural gap and backwardness of Japanese economy, his opinion was not so far from that of Arisawa. However, Nakayama and Arisawa showed a contrast in stressing either trade or domestic development in the years around the recovery of independence.

Nakayama examined the tendencies and development of international trade and found a solution for the problem of population in the growth of industry via the promotion of trade. On the contrary, Arisawa was inclined to stress the full use of domestic resources. He was concerned that a revival of notorious export damping on the base of cheap labor as well as limitation of the international market would slow the growth of Japans economy. If we consider international relations in these years that have hindered Japan from trading with China and the Soviet Union, his anxiety is to some degree understandable. But in this debate it was Nakayama that was proven to be more far-sighted.[15]

Nakayamas engagement in the labor politics reminds us of his mentor, Fukudas welfare economics that integrated the class struggle in the making of social policy.[16] Fukudas focus on the basic rights to welfare also seems to coincide with Nakayamas criterion of living cost (seikatsu kyu) in the wage negotiation. Nakayama avoided the Marxian flavored term class struggle and insisted on using industrial relations (Roushi kankei). He argued that the enterprise union of the postwar Japan was a favorable condition to attain the consensus between management and workers. In his view both unions and management are equal partners in wage negotiations, as well as in daily operation where both have a common aim of increase in productivity, which in turn would reap higher income. Though Nakayamas judgment in the labor dispute was sometimes taken as pro-labor, he never approved the shop floor union activity that might bring confusion in the production plans. His proposal of the settlement of the Miike labor dispute gave virtually an end to the shop floor militancy in the private sector union movement. 

It was Nakayama who combined the movement of productivity improvement with the promotion of joint labor-management consultation. When its Japanese headquarters was established, he chaired its regular committee for the joint consultation. In 1959 he argued that a doubling of the salary could be realized on the ground of the increased labor productivity. The Ikeda Cabinet that endeavored to dissipate the political tension that had been caused by the revision of the Security Treaty with US in 1960 adopted this dream in its new economic plan.



4. After Early Sixties



After his leave from the Central Labor Relations Nakayama reflected on the past performance and future task of Japanese economic society.



The problem is how we can have the social structure that fits to the high level of industrialization. For this task, various efforts have been made in the postwar Japan. That the solution of the dual structure was the necessary measure for the correction of the distortion caused by the rapid growth has been at the focus of discussions from the beginning. Several years have already passed since the White Paper on Economy dealt with it. That the solution of the of the income disparity was adopted as one of the main goals in the present income doubling plan is together with the introduction of the minimum wage and extension of the social security runs on the same line as the measure to eliminate the gap between the production level and the living level. 

From the viewpoint of the construction of a society that fits the high level of industrialization, these measures have great significance. If various contradictions are the ultimate sources of the social tensions, the measure to ease the social tension and to attain social stability as the basis of industrialization must be first directed to the elimination of these objective contradictions. It is admitted that the elimination of these contradictions, thus the stabilization of the economic society from the structural viewpoint provides us with important conditions to fill the vacancy of the lost traits of tradition.

However, this is not enough. The ultimate support of the social structure is, needless to say, the human morality, which is not reconstructed after the destruction of the traits of traditional society. The postwar democracy supplied a new ground for the reconstruction. But democracy as itself is an institutional arrangement to attain political decisions. In Japans case, it had indeed a great effect in eliminating old obstacles against growth, but it does not mean the completion of the reconstruction. A societal vacuum that was born with the rapid industrialization still remains. That the logic of the industrialization itself is indifferent to the morality may bring forth a tragedy to the society. (Nakayama 1972-73: vol. 15, pp. 21-22)



In the early 1960s when Nakayama wrote these paragraphs, Japanese economy was passing the turning point in the labor market. Riding the wave of economic prosperity, industry and commerce in the metropolitan area absorbed the latent labor forces that were so far conserved in the traditional self- and family-employed sectors. The wage increased nearly ten percent every year. In this stage of the economic development of Japan, Nakayama anticipated new tasks that are not covered by the promotion of industries.

Ironically enough, nearly the same time, Nakayama and Arisawa were involved the plan of New Industrial Order conceived first by the bureaucrats of the Ministry of Trade and Industry (MITI). When MITI established the Council of Investigation into Industrial Structure in 1961 to prepare the liberalization of foreign trade and money transfer. Nakayama was nominated as the head of its General Committee. However, most serious debate was done in the Subcommittee on Industrial Order that was chaired by Arisawa. It was reported that the original plan of the Ministry that was strongly oriented to a bureaucratic control was severely criticized by Arisawa and other members. Integrating their criticism against the direct control of private enterprises, the plan was modified into the collaboration system of the government and the private.(Ohyama1996: 123-129) But members of the Subcommittee shared with the bureaucrats of MITI the view of mitigating the monopoly regulation in order to build strong firms that could cope with the international competition. However, the Bill of the Special Measures Law for the Promotion of Designated Industries (Tokutei-sangyo-shinko Rinji-sochi-hou), which was the result of the discussion of the Council, could not pass the Diet. The MITI abandoned the legislation of its industrial policy and since then endeavored in elaborating informal administrative guidance (gyosei shido).

The tide was changing. The basic concept of economic policy of the senior advisors (gosanke) was challenged by a younger generation of economists.[17] It was the great fusion in the steel and iron industry (1968) that provoked this criticism. While the fusion represented the consensus of bureaucrats and economists of the senior generation, a group of younger modern economists made their objection in an impressive proclamation. This marked the end of the intellectual hegemony of the managed economic policy in the postwar period. After three decades it is now rather difficult to understand the historical significance of the economic policy in the two decades after 1945.

Arisawas hidden dream of socialization was replaced by the export-oriented oligarchy of big business. The intensification of holdings interest of farmers and politics of protectionism dissipated Tohatas vision of selective expansion.[18] Nakayamas productivity oriented corporatism seemed to have survived a decade more. However, after the oil crisis, unionism lost its concentration to countervail the hegemony of the management.

It was Murakami Yasusuke (Murakami 1992, vol. 2, p. 98) that made a brave reappraisal of the industrial policy or more broadly of developmentalism. Mentioning the contrast of the collapse of socialist planned economies and growing Asian emerging economies, he suggested that debate between developmentalism and liberalism would continue even after the retreat of socialism as an alternative to the latter. Based on the experience of Japan and other newly industrialized economies in Asia, Murakami concluded that the developmentalism still retained its attractiveness to the nations who felt themselves challenged by mighty competitors.

According to Murakami, the essential nature of industrialization lie in the creation and growth of new industries that have the tendency of decreasing cost. In industries with such traits, private firms are always endangered by the risk of detrimental competition. On this ground Murakami vindicated the intervention to support the industry in its early stage and to control the degree of competition. He argued that the existence of the impartial and competent bureaucracy is the inevitable condition for the success of industrial policy. I criticized Murakamis optimistic confidence in bureaucracy from the viewpoint of the democratic ideal of civil society (Yagi 2000a). To me Murakami seemed to ignore the inherent political and ideological tension of developmentalism that is beyond the control of the most competent bureaucracy. Since developmentalism itself is born as a nationalistic response to the international crisis, it is vulnerable to the wave of aggressive nationalism or irrational fundamentalism. The historical process to the Asia-Pacific War that the modern Japan plunged in is a clear evidence of this sort of danger.

Gao pointed three traits of the trade version (i.e. post-1945 version) of Japanese developmentalism that it shares with its military version (i. e. pre-1945 version): strategic view of economy, the anti-capitalist orientation, marked by restraint of market competition, and the profit principle, and the role of the state bureaucracy to organize the market competition (Gao 1997: 29-33).

These combinations seem to be very odd from the viewpoint of the Anglo-Saxon concept of the free market economy. However, in recourse of the Japanese social economics in the twenties and the thirties, and the intellectual backgrounds of gosanke, it becomes easier to grasp the nature of this odd combination. Fukuda and Takata provided to later generations a sense of broad social perspective to understand the socio-economic development of the late-industrializing nations. The gosanke studied in Germany in relatively stable years in the late nineteen-twenties after the failed attempts of the socialization. After realizing the same fate of Japanese socialization, Arisawa seemed to have moved to the position that capitalistic direction was the inevitable path of the reconstruction. But he needs not to switch his orientation to the Anglo-Saxon type of free market economy. He knew well of Hilferdings theory of organized capitalism, on which German socialists in the Weimar period continued their effort after economic recovery in capitalist direction. To Tohata and Nakayama, Schumpeterian concept of entrepreneurship belonged to their intellectual assets. Schumpeter separated the function of entrepreneur strictly from the interest of capitalists.[19] Not only the salaried managers but also the state can exert its entrepreneurship in their own peculiar way. Furthermore, Schumpeter expected the dynamic efficiency of big business on the grounds of integrating innovative activity into the normal business organization. If we would mold a liberal on Schumpeterian scheme, he/she would not be a fundamental liberal that advocates private property and individual freedom as the only basis of entrepreneurship but a functional liberal that admits the role of organization and government for the lively exertion of the entrepreneurship. It is not an exaggeration to regard the postwar Japanese system of developmentalism as a version of Schumpeterian model.



REFERENCES

Arisawa Hiromi (1934), Planning Industrial Mobilization (Sangyo doin keikaku), Tokyo:Kaizosha.

-------------------- (1937a), Japan under the Managed Economy (Keizai toseika no nihon),Tokyo: Kaizosha.

-------------------- (1937b), War and Economy (Senso to keizai), Tokyo: Nihon Hyoronsha.

-------------------- (1937c), The Industrial Control in Japan (Nihon kogyo toseiron), Tokyo: Yuhikaku.

-------------------- (1946), An Inevitable Thing (Fukahiteki na mono), first in Sekai, March 1946, cited from Arisawa (1848).

--------------------- (1948), Inflation and Socialization (Infureeshon to shakaika), Tokyo: Nihon Hyoronsha.

Fletcher III, William Miles (1982), The Search for a New Order  Intellectuals and Fascism in Prewar Japan, Chapel Hill NC: University of North Carolina Press.

Fujii Takashi (1998), The Japanese Social Policy School: Its Formation and Breakup, in Sugihara and Tanaka eds. (1998).

Fukuda, Tokuzo (1922), Social Policy and Class Struggle (Shakai seisaku to kaikyu

toso), Tokyo: Okura-Shoten.

---------------------(1925-27), Collected Works (Fukuda Tokuzo keizaigaku zenshu),

6 vols., Tokyo: Dobunkan.

Fukuzawa Yukichi (1868), Sequel to the Situation of the West (Seiyo jijo gaihen), in

vol. 1 of Fukuzawa (1958-64).

--------------------- (1875), An Outline of a Theory of Civilization (Bunmeiron no gairyaku),

in vol. 4 of Fukuzawa (1958-64).

-------------------- (1958-64), Collected Works of Fukuzawa Yukichi (Fukuzawa Yukichi zenshu), ed. by Keio-Gijuku, 21 vols., Tokyo: Iwanami.

Gao, Bai (1994), Arisawa Hiromi and His Theory for a Managed Economy, Journal of

Japanese Studies, pp. 115-153.

-------------(1997), Economic Ideology and Japanese Industrial Policy  

Developmentalism from 1931 to 1965, Cambridge: Cambridge

University Press.

Ikeo, Aiko (1998), Economic Development and Economic Thought after World War II: non-Marxian economists on development, trade and industry, in Sugihara and Tanaka eds. (1998).

------------ (2000a), Economists and Economic Policies, in Ikeo ed. (2000), pp. 143-184. 

------------ (2000b), Ichiro Nakayama on international trade, in Ikeo ed. (2000), pp. 221-227.

------------ ed. (1997), Economic Development in Twentieth Century East Asia, London : Routledge

------------ ed. (1999), Nihon no keizaigaku to keizaigakusha  sengo no kenkyu kankyou to seisaku keisei, Tokyo: Nihon Keizai Hyoronsha. English edition: Ikeo ed. (2000).

------------ ed.(2000), Japanese Economics and Economists since 1945, London: Routledge.

Inoue, Takutoshi and Yagi, Kiichiro (1998), Two inquirers on the divide: Tokuzo Fukuda and Hajime Kawakami, in Sugihara and Tanaka (1998).

Kumagai, Jiro (1998), Enlightenment and economic thought in Meiji Japan: Yukichi Fukuzawa and Ukichi Taguchi in Sugihara and Tanaka eds. (1998)

List, Friedrich (1974), National System of Political Economy. With an introduction by Michael Hudson. New York: Gerlad.

Minoguchi, Takeo (2000a), Ichiro Nakayama and the Japanese Economy, in Ikeo ed. (2000), pp. 210-221.

------------- (2000b), Seiichi Tohata and Japanese Agriculture, in Ikeo ed. (2000) pp. 238-251.

Murakami, Yasusuke (1992), Hankoten no keizaigaku, 2 vols. Tokyo: Chuo Koronsha. English edition: Murakami (1996).

-------------- (1996), An Anticlassical Political-economic Analysis: a vision for the next century, translated with introduction by Kozo Yamamura, Stanford Univ. Press. 

Nakakita, Koji (1998), The Politics of Economic Reconstruction in Postwar Japan (Keizai Fukko to Sengo Seiji), Tokyo: Tokyo Daigaku Shuppankai..

Nakamura, Takafusa (1974), Ryu Shintaro and the Managed Economy (Ryu Shintaro to tosei keizai, Rekishi to Jinbutsu April, pp. 66-74.

Nakayama, Ichiro (1972-73), Collected Works (Nakayama Ichiro Zenshu), 18 + 1 vols.

Tokyo: Kodansha.

-------------------- (1961), Industrialization and Democratization of Japan(Nihon no kogyoka to minshuka), in vol. 15 of Nakayama (1972-73).

Nishizawa, Tamotsu (2000) Ichiro Nakayama and the Stabilization of Labor-management Relations, in Ikeo ed. (2000), pp. 227-238.

Noguchi, Asahi (2000), External Liberalization and industrial Structure Policy, in Ikeo ed. (2000), pp. 255-280.

Noguchi, Yukio (1995), The 1940 Regime (1940 nen taisei), Tokyo: Toyo Keizai Shimpo-sha.

Okazaki, Tetsuji and Okuno, Masahiro (1993), Origins of Modern Japanese Economic Systems, Tokyo: Nihon Keizai Shimbunsha.

Ohyama, Kosuke (1996), Political Economy of the Administrative Guidance (Gyosei shido no seijikeizaigaku), Tokyo: Yuhikaku.

Kenneth B. Pyle (1974), Advantages of Followership: German Economics and Japanese Bureaucrats, 1890-1925, Journal of Japanese Studies, pp. 127-164.

Samuels, Richard J. (1987), The Business of the Japanese State: Energy markets in comparative and historical perspective, Ithaka and London: Cornel University Press.

Sakai, Saburo (1992), Showa Research Association (Showa kenkyu-kai), Tokyo: Chuo Koronsha.

Schumpeter, Joseph a. (1942), Capitalism, Socialism, and Democracy, New Yorl: Harper & Brothers.

Sugihara, Shiro and Tanaka, Toshihiro eds. (1998), Economic Thought and Modernization in Japan, Cheltenham UK: Edward Elgar.

Sugiyama, Chuhei (1994), Origins of Economic Thought in Modern Japan, London: Routledge.

Swedberg, Richard (1991), Joseph A. Schumpeter. His Life and Work, Cambridge: Polity Press.

Takata, Yasuma (1934), State and Class (Kokka to kaikyu), Tokyo: Iwanami Shoten.

--------------- (1935), Studies in the Interest Theory (Rishiron kenkyu), Tokyo: Iwanami Shoten.

--------------- (1995), Power Theory of Economics, Edited and forwarded by Michio Morishima, New York: St. Martins Press.

-------------- and Joseph A. Schumpeter (1998), Power or Pure Economics?, ed. by Michio Morishima, New York: St. Martins Press.

Tohata, Seiichi (1936), Development Process of Japanese Agriculture (Nihon nogyo no tenkai-katei), Tokyo: Iwanami.

---------------- (1947), Landowners and Farmers over Land (Nochi o meguru jinushi to nomin), Tokyo: Kanto-sha.

---------------- (1964), Founders of Japanese Capitalism  various economic subjects (Nihon shihonshugi no keiseisha  samazama na keizai shutai), Iwanami-Shinsho

Yagi, Kiichiro (1997), Economic Reform Plans in the Japanese Wartime Economy  the case of Shintaro Ryu and Kei Shibata, in Ikeo ed.(1997). 

------------------(1999), Social Economics of Modern Japan (Kindai nihon no shakai-keizaigaku), Tokyo: Chikuma Shobo.

----------------- (2000a),Intensive and Extensive Mobilization in Japanese Economy  an interpretation of Japanese capitalism with historical perspective, in Peter Koslowski ed., The Theory of Capitalism in the German Economic Tradition, Berlin and Heidelberg: Springer. 

------------------ (2000b), Economics in the Academic Institutions after 1945, in Ikeo ed. (2000), pp. 50-83.

Yamamuro, Shinichi(1984), The Age of Legislative Bureaucrats (Hosei kanryo no Jidai),

Tokyo: Bokutaku-sha.

[1] I adopt Murakamis use of developmentalism that signifies a general attitude and politico-economic system of those developing nations to whom the state-lead industrialization has priority to the shaping of the society according to the liberal democratic ideals (Murakami 1992, vol.2, pp.5f.).

[2] I am afraid that my use of the term mobilization in Yagi(2000a) also shares the same risk with Gaos concept of the managed economy (Gao 1997). In this paper I would like to locate Japanese economists peculiar position between liberalism and developmentalism.

[3] Kumagai (1998) describes the contrast of the two Meiji liberals. On Fukuzawas attitude to economics and liberalism, see also Sugiyama (1994) and Yagi (1999).

[4] Yamamuro (1984) described the process and the impact of this choice brilliantly, though his focus is on the law and political sciences.

[5] For the overview of the Japanese social policy school, see Fujii (1998).

[6] Recently some of Takatas works were translated with the introduction of Morishima Michio (Takata 1995)(Takata and Schumpeter 1998).

[7] In my view on these economic advisors, I owe much from the collaboration in a joint research into Japanese economics after 1945. The result was published both in Japanese (Ikeo ed. 1999) and in English (Ikeo ed. 2000). I was also benefited by the discussion with Mr. Kim Soo-Il, MA , who was preparing his dissertation on a comparative analysis of economic reorganization concepts after 1945 in Germany and Japan.

[8] As for the situation of economists in the wartime, see Yagi (2000b).

[9] Almost all economists in the elder generation saw an inevitable tendency in the monopolization of industries. In Arisawas case, the concept of socialization was the only feasible alternative to capitalist nature of the monopolization.

[10] See Sakai (1992), p. 139. On this research association see also Fletcher III&#65288;1982) and Yagi (1997).

[11] As for Arisawas influence on Socialists (JSP), see Nakakita (1998).

[12] As for the energy industry in the postwar Japan, see Samuels (1987). Samuels expressed the relation between government and business in Japan with the term of reciprocal consent.

[13] Cf. Ikeo (1998)(2000), Minoguchi (2000a), and Nishizawa (2000) on Nakayamas economics, and Minoguchi (2000b) on Tohata.

[14] Tohata envisaged the possibility of the development of entrepreneurial activity in the concept of the separation of management and ownership that the economic reform plan of the Showa Research Association proposed. See Yagi (1997).

[15] Despite this divide in this dispute, Nakayama and Arisawa shared the same view of promotion of fusion to build up the competitive firms in the age of trade liberalization. 

[16] See Inoue and Yagi (1998) about Fukudas welfare economics.

[17] Its most aggressive representative was Komiya Ryutaro. See in details in Noguchi (2000).

[18] In July 1999, a new Basic Law (The Basic Law on Food, Agriculture and Rural Areas) passed the Diet and replaced the old Basic Law of Agriculture. As the name of new law suggests, present agricultural policy does not focus solely on agriculture and farmers. The stable supply of domestic foods, multifaceted functions of cultivation, and community development in rural area are now under the coverage of new Basic Law. 

[19] Hilferding and Schumpeter sat once at the same table of Socialization Committee in Berlin in 1919. Though Schumpeters accord with socialists ended soon, the diagnosis of the failed socialization was not so differentiated between Schumpeter and Hilferding. Both approved the economic reconstruction by the canon of capitalist economy, however they shared the view that regulation and organization is inseparable from modern economy. Despite criticism of Marxian concept of revolutionary move to socialism, Schumpeter approved the tendency of socialization of modern economic life, which would in his view ultimately transforms the present economic system to socialism. See, Swedberg (1991) and Schumpeter (1942).*


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## hufschmid

IMO


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Waaiiiiiiiiiiiiit for it...


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Groff said:


>



IMO


----------



## Groff

zOMG!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

fail.


----------



## Groff

Scar Symmetry said:


> fail.



Depends


----------



## Scar Symmetry

it's a dude and it's his ass


----------



## Randy

Smexican Flu


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Flux Case Min


----------



## Groff

Scar Symmetry said:


> it's a dude and it's his ass



Maybe he liked it


----------



## Randy

Groff said:


> Maybe he liked it



_Tiny bubbles... in the wine..._


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Scar Symmetry said:


> fail.



I say what what? in the butt?


----------



## Groff

Wanna hear a very old clip of me drumming with my old band back in High School?

Of course you do!

SoundClick artist: TheMissing - page with MP3 music downloads

We weren't that great, but I still love this song.


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## hufschmid

isent d a rooth of a major divided in dorian and mixolidian fifth's ???? 

because in this case a pentatonic blues scale could automatically become phrygian in 8th....


----------



## leandroab

No.. it's in the butt


----------



## hufschmid

i'm going to ask advice to Baroque Obama.....


----------



## leandroab

Nah.. I rather ask advice to Baraka Obama


----------



## hufschmid

chewing gum is good 

i prefer potatoes


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> Maybe he liked it



I doubt he did if it hospitalised him...


----------



## Marv Attaxx

leandroab said:


> Nah.. I rather ask advice to Baraka Obama



Go Baraka!!!
I hope he wins next time


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I doubt he did if it hospitalised him...



That's the best kind of fun!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> That's the best kind of fun!


----------



## leandroab

anyone heard about "Stagg" picks?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## Marv Attaxx

BWAH BWAH BWAH BWAH!!!


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Zepp88

I am underwhelmed


----------



## Randy

And what of the copulation?


----------



## leandroab

Anai Lntervention


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> And what of the copulation?



 I thought you were drugged?


----------



## playstopause

Zeppy.


----------



## playstopause

B!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> B!


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> I thought you were drugged?



Yes and no, IMO.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Yes and no, IMO.



QFT.


----------



## El Caco

read the tags patrick


----------



## leandroab

696969696969699696996969690


----------



## playstopause

s7eve said:


> read the tags patrick



What's up with that?


----------



## playstopause

B!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> B!!


----------



## El Caco

playstopause said:


> What's up with that?



His bloody big posts not to mention pushing his luck with some of his post content.


----------



## El Caco

I put the other tags in to maximize traffic from all those tag searches of s7eve and porn


----------



## playstopause




----------



## El Caco

not to mention Patrick loves tags


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

/banana


----------



## Groff

I don't think i'll ever post more than one  ever again 

Just out of fear of creating a black hole even the LHC would be proud of.


----------



## Groff

hufschmid said:


> isent d a rooth of a major divided in dorian and mixolidian fifth's ????
> 
> because in this case a pentatonic blues scale could automatically become phrygian in 8th....



Make it diminished IMO


----------



## Groff

YTMND - GAYTMND: Gay Pirates

Gotta love well placed bleeps. They'll make anything sound dirty


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


>


----------



## Groff

YTMND - Fart Farty Fart Farts Farting


----------



## Groff

YTMND - Raiders of the Lost Slayer


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> /banana



This, is also a banane --->


----------



## Groff

YTMND - You Betrayed the LAWL


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> This, is also a banane --->



Also, this is a banane --->


----------



## Groff

A banana this also is --->


----------



## playstopause

Chris --->


----------



## Groff

YTMND - PTKFGS: Ace: hemelauanauhe


----------



## Groff

YTMND - Mac vs. PC


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> Also, this is a banane --->



I'd say QFT, but this, is also a banane -->


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> A banana this also is --->



 A banane it is.


----------



## Groff

YTMND - SHOW ME YOUR WAR FACE!


----------



## Groff

YTMND - Dean comes at you fast. (refresh in IE)


----------



## playstopause

weeeeee!


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> A banane it is.


----------



## playstopause

What. The. Fuck. Is. That?



Groff said:


>


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

:banane:


----------



## Groff

Sevenstring.org - Threads Tagged with xxx


----------



## Groff

My spoon is too big


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> My spoon is too big



Damn.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Damn.



Freaking banane.


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> Tittehs



FTW.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> FTW.



QFT.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> B!!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Ok, now one for the road.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Ok, now one for the road.



 !!!


----------



## Harry

One for the row


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> !!!



I'd like to dedicate this one to "Forum Spy".


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

So long, cocksuckers! 


/Deadwood.


----------



## Harry

cok


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

in yo mouf!

wow did steve delete all my tags and replace them with lies?


----------



## Harry

because the lies are told backward


----------



## Groff

Why does Wham have so many music videos?!


----------



## Harry

because it's whammeeeeeeeeeeed up


----------



## Groff

The door can see into your soul!!


----------



## Harry

The doors can set your heart on fire


----------



## El Caco

Stealthtastic said:


> in yo mouf!
> 
> wow did steve delete all my tags and replace them with lies?



It's no lie, this thread will get closed if it is abused.

It is an OT thread, you can post anything within reason, it must not break forum rules and it is not a thread to test the limits of the server so stupid excessively large posts that affect site performance will get this thread deleted.


----------



## Harry

An example of a more acceptable post:

Yo man.


----------



## Nick

george foreman?


----------



## 74n4LL0

Nick said:


> george foreman?



no eric foreman


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Harry

Coffee that shit


----------



## 74n4LL0

Harry said:


> Coffee that shit


----------



## Scar Symmetry

> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 74n4LL0

..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
.. ..


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ich habe peaux sensibles


----------



## 74n4LL0

74n4LL0 said:


> ..................
> ..................
> ..................
> ..................
> ..................
> ..................
> .. ..



good job


----------



## El Caco

[evil]..............................
..............................
..............................
..............................
..............................
..............................
.... [/evil]


----------



## Nick

its peanutbutter jelly time


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Nick




----------



## 74n4LL0

s7eve said:


> [evil]..............................
> ..............................
> ..............................
> ..............................
> ..............................
> ..............................
> .... [/evil]




...............
...............
...............
...............
...............
...............
..... ...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Scar Symmetry said:


>



+1


----------



## 74n4LL0

[sign][/sign]


----------



## Scar Symmetry

[sign][/sign]


----------



## leandroab

[sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign]


----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


> [sign][/sign]



[sign] [evil] [sign]  [/sign] [/evil] [/sign]


----------



## Scar Symmetry

74n4LL0 said:


> [sign] [evil] [sign]  [/sign] [/evil] [/sign]



[evil][sign][evil][sign][evil][/evil][/sign][/evil][/sign][/evil]


----------



## Randy

[evil][sign][evil][sign][evil][/evil][/sign][/evil][/sign][/evil]


----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry




----------



## Randy




----------



## Harry




----------



## Scar Symmetry

[evil][sign][evil][sign][evil][/evil][/sign][/evil][/sign][/evil]


----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

Harry said:


>

























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Harry


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Harry said:


>


----------



## Harry

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Harry

Djent master 4000


----------



## 74n4LL0

Harry said:


>



[evil]



[/evil]


----------



## Scar Symmetry

what this world needs is a djent pedal


----------



## 74n4LL0

[evil]


Scar Symmetry said:


> what this world needs is a djent pedal


[/evil]


----------



## Randy

Scar Symmetry said:


> what this world needs is a clam chowder pedal


----------



## 74n4LL0

:


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Scar Symmetry said:


> what this world needs is a bacon pedal



+1


----------



## leandroab




----------



## Scar Symmetry

BAYYYYYYYYKUNNNNNNNNN


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


> Scar Symmetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> what this world needs is a bacon pedal
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...


here it is, Danelectro Bacon and Eggs: Danelectro DJ16 from zZounds.com!


----------



## thebhef

E!


----------



## thebhef

74n4LL0 said:


> here it is, Danelectro Bacon and Eggs: Danelectro DJ16 from zZounds.com!



GRITS OR GTFO


----------



## Scar Symmetry

[sign][sign][sign][sign][sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign][/sign]


----------



## Randy

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>




Great cover, IMO.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ich habe peaux sensibles


----------



## Randy

I don't understand what you're saying, IMO.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Scar Symmetry said:


> ich habe peaux sensibles



QFT IMO.


----------



## Randy

Scar Symmetry said:


> QFT IMO.



QFT IMHO.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Scar Symmetry said:


> ich habe peaux sensibles


Du hast was???
Die ersten zwei Wörter sind deutsch, les autres sont francais...I am confused


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Randy said:


> QFT IMHO.



FTW IMHHO


----------



## Randy

Scar Symmetry said:


> FTW IMHHO



WTF BBQ IMO


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Randy said:


> WTF BBQ IMO



well IMO, BBQ =/= WTF, so BRB IIRC, cause LOL J/K is sometimes QFT GTFO + STFU is always FTW IMO.


----------



## Randy

Scar Symmetry said:


> well IMO, BBQ =/= WTF, so BRB IIRC, cause LOL J/K is sometimes QFT GTFO + STFU is always FTW IMO.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

IMO IIRC


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Hello, it's a wonderful morning.


----------



## Randy

Scar Symmetry said:


> IMO IIRC



FWIW, WTF FTW!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Who's up for playing some halo 3? 

Join my acheivment montage and we will get all gamerscore acheivments on halo 3.

15/05/2009 - 16/05/2009


----------



## hufschmid

*EMITT EHT LLAAAA GNITRAFFFF MI WONNNN DNAA ESEEHCCCC HCUMMMMM OT DAHHHH EVAHHH I *


----------



## Randy

:spam:


----------



## playstopause

OH HAÏ!!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow.


----------



## Randy

Hey man, IMO.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Konfyouzd

bahh humbug


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Hey man, IMO.



Well said, IMHO.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Well said, IMHO.



QFT.


----------



## hufschmid

miawwwwwww


----------



## Randy

Thanks J-F, FWIW.


----------



## hufschmid

miawwww


----------



## Randy

Patrick will be banned


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Patrick will be banned



Says the almighty tags, IIRC.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Randy said:


> FWIW, WTF FTW!



BRB PLZ!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Says the almighty tags, IIRC.



Your memory serves correct, IMO.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Your memory serves correct, IMO.



FWIW, I hope you are correct.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> FWIW, I hope you are correct.



You usually are, AFAIK.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

FTW, I'll be back.


----------



## playstopause

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> FTW, I'll be back.



The moment we'll all be waiting for.


----------



## playstopause

weeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Bound

playstopause said:


> weeee!



no!

EEEEEEEE!


----------



## Bound




----------



## playstopause

Ok then : E!


----------



## playstopause

Later!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

FTW, I'm back!


----------



## El Caco

So everyone has got the point 

TAGs are reset.


----------



## Randy

:groffpickle:


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> :groffpickle:



QFMFT


----------



## Randy

Groff said:


> QFMFT


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Oh...

...it's Groff.

And Randy.

Sitting in a tree...


----------



## playstopause

This, is a banane --->


----------



## playstopause

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> FTW, I'm back!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Just kidding...


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Just kidding...


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



LMAO!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

_* spouf!! *_


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Damn those contributor super powers!
FTW, I'm back!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Let's not CHAT...about despair
Leeetss not chat about despair
Lets NOT chat about despair

PLEASE....don't chat about despair


----------



## Randy

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Oh...
> 
> ...it's Groff.
> 
> And Randy.
> 
> Sitting in a tree...



HEY! I resemble that comment.


----------



## leandroab

bollocks


----------



## vampiregenocide

Eminem <3


----------



## Randy

M&M's < Skittles


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Skittles < heroin


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR




----------



## Randy

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Skittles < heroin



heroin ~ Trent Reznor's blood


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ich habe peaux sensibles


----------



## Randy

drakkar loves everybody


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I got myself some noodles! I love noodles!!!
NOODLES FTW!!!
Who's with me??


----------



## Groff

Marv Attaxx said:


> I got myself some noodles! I love noodles!!!
> NOODLES FTW!!!
> Who's with me??



Flash Movies - Explosm.net


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Groff said:


> Flash Movies - Explosm.net


----------



## Randy

Groff said:


> Flash Movies - Explosm.net


----------



## Groff




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Yeah..."love"....let's call it that......


----------



## Randy

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> "love"



...is a way of feeling...?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

make way for breeding


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The paradigm of needing?


----------



## Randy

I need a fucking skullet.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ask Devin for his I heard he took his off.


----------



## playstopause

[SIGN]1000![/SIGN]


----------



## Randy




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Scar Symmetry said:


> ask Devin for his I heard he took his off.


He sold it to Shane Embury from Napalm Death..since he'll be needing it very soon he bought it in advance.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


>



You feelin' alright, R.?


----------



## playstopause

R?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> R?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Oh lawd!! Speak to meh chyle!!!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> You feelin' alright, R.?





playstopause said:


> R?





playstopause said:


>





DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oh lawd!! Speak to meh chyle!!!


----------



## playstopause

F is for fun!


----------



## playstopause

B!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> B!


----------



## leandroab

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGTHHh


----------



## playstopause

Are you ok?


----------



## playstopause

I hope he's not dead.


----------



## playstopause

Silence.


----------



## playstopause

Zepp said:


> What now?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Let's drink!


----------



## Groff

The new Nevermore album has a title!

According to Warrel Danes twitter.


----------



## -K4G-

Link?


----------



## Groff

w00t


----------



## Groff

-K4G- said:


> Link?



Warrel Dane (warrel_dane) on Twitter


----------



## Groff

Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter

If anyone has twitter, there's mine


----------



## Harry

Harry said:


> Djent master 4000



Djent faster 5000


----------



## Groff

I have a Twitter, therefore I am a Twit.


----------



## Groff

Harry said:


> Djent faster 5000



Wait until it's over 9000


----------



## Harry

Waitin'.................


----------



## Harry

botcie


----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

Harryhttp://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/harry.html


----------



## Harry

Page 59


----------



## Harry

Real Name: Harry


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Mattmc74

Time to go to work for a meeting.


----------



## Harry




----------



## Scar Symmetry

...  ...


----------



## leandroab

CAPSLOCK


----------



## Harry

Caps slock


----------



## leandroab

Print 
Screen
SysRq


----------



## Scar Symmetry

[sign][/sign]


----------



## leandroab

banane on a stick


----------



## Scar Symmetry

bananastick


----------



## leandroab

banana-O-stick


----------



## playstopause

Scar Symmetry said:


> [sign][/sign]



QFT.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> QFT.



This, is also a banane --->


----------



## playstopause

zzz.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Randy




----------



## playstopause

Again?


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> Again?


----------



## Randy

Always puts a smile on my face, IMO.


----------



## hufschmid

Randy said:


> Always puts a smile on my face, IMO.



OMI I think so too IMO


----------



## playstopause

Here's my smile --->


----------



## Randy

Glad to see everybody's happy.


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> Here's my smile --->



I wonder if a frygian mode can run in 8th when played in pentatonic?

I mean like when you blend dorians in minor harmonics it always works out in 16th?

So I guess my adding a fifth and a flat D it could work out pretty well no?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

smiling FTW IMO.


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid said:


> I wonder if a frygian mode can run in 8th when played in pentatonic?
> 
> I mean like when you blend dorians in minor harmonics it always works out in 16th?
> 
> So I guess my adding a fifth and a flat D it could work out pretty well no?





I have no fucking clue mate.


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> I have no fucking clue mate.



No shit!


----------



## Groff

I'm about to do something I haven't done since the 100k...


----------



## Groff

Aaaaaand here we go...


----------



## Groff

1.


----------



## Groff

2.


----------



## Groff

3.


----------



## Groff

4.


----------



## Groff

5.


----------



## Randy

He called that shit poop...

[action=giggles]and runs away[/action]


----------



## Groff

6.


----------



## Groff

7.


----------



## Groff

8.


----------



## Groff

9.


----------



## Groff

10


----------



## Groff

11


----------



## Groff

12


----------



## Groff

13


----------



## Groff

14


----------



## Groff

15


----------



## Groff

16


----------



## Groff

17


----------



## Groff

18


----------



## Groff

19


----------



## Groff

20


----------



## Groff

21


----------



## Groff

twenty two


----------



## Groff

23 (c wut i did thar?)


----------



## Groff

24


----------



## Groff

25


----------



## Groff

26


----------



## Groff

27


----------



## Groff

28


----------



## Groff

29


----------



## Groff

30


----------



## Groff

31


----------



## Groff

32


----------



## Groff

33


----------



## Groff

34


----------



## Groff

35


----------



## Groff

36


----------



## Groff

37


----------



## Groff

38 O hai forum spy!


----------



## Groff

39


----------



## Groff

40


----------



## Randy

everyone is gay


----------



## Groff

41


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> everyone is gay



42


----------



## Groff

43


----------



## Groff

44


----------



## Groff

45


----------



## Groff

46


----------



## Groff

47


----------



## Groff

48


----------



## Groff

49


----------



## Groff

50


----------



## Groff

51


----------



## Groff

52


----------



## Groff

53


----------



## Groff

54


----------



## playstopause

52-B


----------



## Groff

schfifty five


----------



## Groff

56


----------



## Groff

57


----------



## Groff

58


----------



## Groff

59


----------



## Groff

60


----------



## Groff

61


----------



## Groff

62


----------



## Groff

63


----------



## Groff

64


----------



## Groff

65


----------



## Groff

66


----------



## Groff

67


----------



## Groff

68


----------



## Groff

69


----------



## Groff

70


----------



## Groff

71


----------



## Groff

72


----------



## Groff

73


----------



## Groff

74


----------



## Groff

75


----------



## Groff

76


----------



## Groff

77


----------



## Groff

78


----------



## Groff

79


----------



## Groff

80


----------



## Groff

81


----------



## Groff

82


----------



## Groff

83


----------



## Groff

84


----------



## Groff

85


----------



## Groff

86


----------



## playstopause

Groff is on a roll.&#8482;


----------



## Groff

87


----------



## Groff

88


----------



## Groff

89


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Playstopause, Randy, Groff, Hufschmid, Harry, DrakkarTyrannis, Marv Attaxx, E Lucevan Le Stelle, leanderoab, Demoniac, s7eve, djpharoah, Vehemence, thebhef, g3rmanium, zepp88, G0DLESSENDEAVOR, Konfyouzd...




...


----------



## Groff

90


----------



## Groff

91


----------



## Groff

92


----------



## Groff

93


----------



## Groff

94


----------



## Groff

95


----------



## Groff

96


----------



## Groff

97


----------



## Groff

98


----------



## Groff

99


----------



## Groff

100


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

I'd go to 500 like I always used to... But frankly i'm feeling lazy today, and also want to get lunch.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>



Best. Website. Ever.


----------



## playstopause

Scar Symmetry said:


> Playstopause, Randy, Groff, Hufschmid, Harry, DrakkarTyrannis, Marv Attaxx, E Lucevan Le Stelle, leanderoab, Demoniac, s7eve, djpharoah, Vehemence, thebhef, g3rmanium, zepp88, G0DLESSENDEAVOR, Konfyouzd...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Groff

Soi soi soi


----------



## playstopause

Groff, this is the way you should have done it :


----------



## playstopause

100


----------



## Randy

Groff said:


> Best. Website. Ever.



Quite rly.


----------



## playstopause

99


----------



## playstopause

98


----------



## playstopause

97


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide got the hammer, wonder what for?



Groff said:


> schfifty five





eyyy bebeh.


----------



## playstopause

96


----------



## playstopause

95


----------



## playstopause

94


----------



## playstopause

93


----------



## playstopause

92


----------



## playstopause

91


----------



## playstopause

90


----------



## playstopause

89


----------



## playstopause

...


----------



## playstopause

zzz


----------



## playstopause

* psp fall asleep


----------



## Randy

*WAKE UP!*


----------



## playstopause

AAAAHHHHH! 

I'M AWAKE!!!


----------



## playstopause

88


----------



## playstopause

87


----------



## playstopause

86


----------



## Groff

Bitch, lemme holla at them tittehs


----------



## playstopause

85


----------



## playstopause

..


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> Groff, this is the way you should have done it :



End it with a Wham! video?


----------



## playstopause

zzzz.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ich habe peaux sensibles


----------



## Groff

How about.....



?


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> End it with a Wham! video?



And / Or Bonnie Tyler.


----------



## Randy

Groff said:


> End it with a Wham! video?


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> How about.....
> 
> 
> 
> ?




Another fine example of 80's pop. A classic.


----------



## Groff

I  this song:


----------



## playstopause

Scar Symmetry said:


> ich habe peaux sensibles



Hey!!!!! You speak french?!?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Scar Symmetry

playstopause said:


> Hey!!!!! You speak french?!?



nah I can't, I saw 'peaux sensibles' on a shaving foam can


----------



## Groff




----------



## playstopause

Scar Symmetry said:


> nah I can't, I saw 'peaux sensibles' on a shaving foam can





I have a "peau sensible"


----------



## Groff




----------



## playstopause

Groff knows his shit.&#8482;


----------



## playstopause

Groff runs 2 computers at the same time.&#8482;


----------



## Groff




----------



## Scar Symmetry

À quoi servent les lettres


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Groff: Ran a train on the baby.



:Fixed:


----------



## playstopause

Scar Symmetry said:


> À quoi servent les lettres



À écrire des mots, monsieur.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

playstopause said:


> À écrire des mots, monsieur.



I have no idea what either of us just said, I just Googled the word 'french'


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> Groff runs 2 computers at the same time.



You might be somewhat right.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Scar Symmetry said:


> I have no idea what either of us just said, I just Googled the word 'french'


----------



## playstopause

Later guys!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

later Frenchy!


----------



## Randy

wuflman said:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE



QFT


----------



## Groff

Great! I'll grab my DICK!


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> QFT



I'm serious, I'm looking for a flame thrower right now!


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> Great! I'll grab my DICK!


----------



## Groff

I dare you to watch the whole thing.


----------



## Randy

Groff said:


> I'm serious, I'm looking for a flame thrower right now!



Asian Toxic Avenger hookups FTL.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Scar Symmetry

peanut butter FTW


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

Nonpoint!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy

Good choice, IMO.


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Groff

xXxPriestessxXx said:


>




The song isn't bad, but I hate the lyrics  (in a comical way)

It's funnier if I rant out loud, no way I can type it.


----------



## hufschmid

20


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia............



QFT, IMO.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

AWATY?


----------



## playstopause

post!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> post!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



I know, I know.


----------



## g3rmanium

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............

E.

E!


----------



## leandroab

PageDown
PageUp
Delete
End
Home
Insert
ScrollLock
PauseBreak
PrintScreenSysRq

TesseracT debut album autumn 2009
wooOOOoOoOo


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



hufschmid said:


>


----------



## leandroab

vaginal eruption 3000


----------



## g3rmanium

E!

Man, remember those old



leandroab said:


> vaginal eruption 3000



movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia............


----------



## leandroab

Sexotron 2000


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## leandroab

Cunt Coppula: Sucking Hard


----------



## Groff

Send s7eve monopoly money


----------



## Groff

Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter
Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter
Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter
Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter
Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter
Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter
Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter
Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Titters....


----------



## leandroab

Vaginal Intrusion 43


----------



## Groff

Pink ribbons


----------



## Randy

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Titters....



_Suuuuureeee...._


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx




----------



## Randy

^
Is there a song in there somewhere...?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

^ actually there isn't. Just some chicken noodle soup.


----------



## El Caco

Scar Symmetry said:


> vampiregenocide got the hammer, wonder what for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyyy bebeh.



By request 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/85540-coffee.html


----------



## Randy

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> ^ actually there isn't. Just some chicken noodle soup.


^
Really? That must be why it made me really friggin' hungry, IMO.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Halo 3


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

So I'm fucking this dude from work....picstory cumming(in yo mouf) soon!!!!


----------



## leandroab

The Blasturbator 3: Rise of the "Machines"


----------



## Randy

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So I'm fucking this dude from work....picstory cumming(in yo mouf) soon!!!!


----------



## El Caco

do not want


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

s7eve said:


> do not want



You ain't say that laaast NIGHT!


----------



## El Caco

I never said anything about wanting a picstory.


----------



## leandroab

s7eve said:


> I never said anything about wanting a picstory.




lol




Also:



Rnal Aiders IV: Commando to Fill


----------



## playstopause

post.


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> E.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Me either!
> 
> * Randy high fives Codyyy


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


>


----------



## playstopause

So?


----------



## El Caco

wheee!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

_* spouiiif! *_


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mary had a little lamb






























































And a side of mashed potatoes


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

74n4LL0 said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Rational Gays


----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

Page 620 of 6


----------



## Scar Symmetry

#6201


----------



## Harry

s7eve was here


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Scar Symmetry

New Millenium Cyanide K-Y Jelly


----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

s7eve said:


>



I just saw that now


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Chaosphincter by Meshugay featuring such classics as:

Dancers To A Discordant Dildo

Sausages Pulled At Random

Perpetual Butt Secks


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Scar Symmetry said:


> Chaosphincter by Meshugay featuring such classics as:
> 
> Dancers To A Discordant Dildo
> 
> Sausages Pulled At Random
> 
> Perpetual Butt Secks



The last one is the best


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Scar Symmetry said:


> Rational Gays



Silly...gays aren't rational..they're horrible people. Prone to outbursts of random violence due to the black vomitous sludge that runs through their veins


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Mary had a little lamb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dirty little whore


----------



## Groff

Scar Symmetry said:


> Chaosphincter by Meshugay featuring such classics as:
> 
> Dancers To A Discordant Dildo
> 
> Sausages Pulled At Random
> 
> Perpetual Butt Secks



I know one that doesn't need changing...

_Bleed._


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Groff said:


> I know one that doesn't need changing...
> 
> _Bleed._



yeah and another one - The Mouth Licking What You've Bled


----------



## Groff

Heh heh.

Cumbustion


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Japs Eye Visuals


----------



## Groff

Trannyfixion


----------



## Groff

Another one that doesn't need changing...

"Inside What's Within Behind"


----------



## Scar Symmetry

This Spiteful Trouser-Snake


----------



## Groff

Or maybe

Inside What's Within his Behind


----------



## Groff

Okay, i'm done with the  posts.


----------



## Groff

Tittehs!


----------



## Groff

http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comics/20090513.jpg


----------



## Dan

Acrid Flaccidity

Orgasmic Shadows

Corridor Of Chlamidians

and another one you wouldnt have to change 

"Inside What's Within Behind"


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've never understood the first, second base thing 

what's what?



Plug said:


> Orgasmic Shadows
> 
> Corridor Of Chlamidians



I nearly posted both of those


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


>



Which one? The lamb or Mary?


----------



## Harry

3333333333333333333333333


----------



## Harry

YHRRE THREE


----------



## Dan

this post is utterly pointless

i need some sleep


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Plug said:


> this post is utterly pointless
> 
> i need some sleep



Then sleep. Sleep like you've never slept before! The fate of Narnia is counting on you young Jedi!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Plug said:


> this post is utterly pointless
> 
> i need some sleep



I know you are but what am I?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Scar Symmetry said:


> I know you are but what am I?



I'll be whatever I wanna do


----------



## Harry

Plug said:


> this post is utterly pointless
> 
> i need some sleep


Yes, you poo


----------



## leandroab

Texas "Instruments": Calculating Pleasure


----------



## Harry

v: Crate 15R -> LOL


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

someone come drinking with me, i'm in that mood already and it's not even 1pm yet...


----------



## Harry

I'll be over your house in a minute.


----------



## leandroab

Harry said:


> v: Crate 15R -> LOL






E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> someone come drinking with me, i'm in that mood already and it's not even 1pm yet...



Int's not even 9 am here and I want tze beer too


----------



## Harry

I used to be drunk before 11am some days, so no worries at all.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm drunk all the time... drunk on life


----------



## Dan

BOOOOOOOOOOOOZE


----------



## Harry

booze2


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> someone come drinking with me, i'm in that mood already and it's not even 1pm yet...



Get me a plane ticket, i'll go


----------



## Groff

This post is silly!


----------



## Groff

soi soi soi


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

E!


----------



## Groff

*D!*


----------



## Groff

But not T


----------



## Groff

And of course, N!

(We miss you, N )


----------



## Groff

Post


----------



## Groff

Pr0n


----------



## Groff

Pron


----------



## Groff

Horray?


----------



## Harry

dont break the page


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Groff

Harry said:


> dont break the page



I'll try not to do that again.


----------



## Groff

Cyan!


----------



## Groff

Bawls


----------



## leandroab

Cu azedo

Porra loca

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

TOLT


NAGAAA

TILT
X.X



ASZZ

BALWS

FAWK

TITZ
WAJINAH

ARRÇE


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

E!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

E!nron


----------



## vampiregenocide

Drooling floods of led
Armed with distorted belief
Sharp munition spat from our minds
Malignancy-rounds, automatic fire

Black, acidic bile
Seeping wounds of shattered souls
Still not pissing out fast enough
To quench our thirst for it to bleed us dry

Vile, ever-menacing intent
Repulsive belligerence shot from toxic minds
Blatant disregard for all but self
Proudly flaunting the depravity of a race condemned, malign

Iterate, repeat these my words
Recite the mantra of late:
I will corrupt and impair
Vitiate, dispirit, debase, violate

Souls burn with hateful intent
The deceitful spawn, descendants of lies
By the poisoned nails of history stung
If granted the will to injure
If granted the will to harm
- The blades of hurt inexhaustibly swung


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Pravus, good lad


----------



## playstopause

This is Groff's day.&#8482;


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Pravus, good lad


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> This is Groff's day.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

> [sign]  [/sign]



^ QFT.


----------



## Randy

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> someone come drinking with me, i'm in that mood already and it's not even 1pm yet...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

PACHOWWWWW


----------



## Randy

Rain ->  <- My day


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> This is Groff's day.



Actually, Groff day is June 7th


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> E!


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

La.


----------



## Randy

Digg


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

iDoit


----------



## Groff




----------



## liamh




----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

La!


----------



## liamh

FreaXX


----------



## Randy

The Nogoodnix


----------



## sami

Randy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin

Randy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
Argbadh / RHLC ©



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: The Electric City, NY
Posts: 5,239

Real Name: Randy
Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

asfasfsagwgherh


----------



## thebhef




----------



## Konfyouzd

i put my hand up on your hip when i dip you dip we dip...



thebhef said:


>



talented...


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter
> Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter
> Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter
> Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter
> Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter
> Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter
> Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter
> Chris Groff (Teh_Groff) on Twitter



Following you. 



Groff said:


> La!



E. 



Groff said:


> E!



E.



Groff said:


>





E.

E.

E!


----------



## Randy

sami said:


> Randy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin
> 
> Randy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 VirginRandy
> Argbadh / RHLC ©
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: The Electric City, NY
> Posts: 5,239
> 
> Real Name: Randy
> Main Seven: BCR N7 Virgin



Prove it.


----------



## thebhef




----------



## Randy

thebhef said:


>


----------



## thebhef

Randy said:


>



OhO!


----------



## Randy

thebhef said:


> OhO!



I wore my *130* g Vaude Laser Jacket today in the rain. It worked really well.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Following you.



And also, XUbuntu


----------



## Groff

Ho ho ho!


----------



## thebhef




----------



## Groff

We need to have an SS.org santa clause. I vote Drakkar as santa, and Nick as his jolly elf.


----------



## Groff

thebhef said:


>



You know what? People think this thing is stupid/useless and that crate is dumb etc... But you know what? It's like a car show, there are some USELESS, ugly, far fetched cars that are there as concepts to entertain people, not to be serious design ideas. So I think that Crate amp is bad ass and awesome, and does it's job of being so outrageous it's cool.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Scar Symmetry

lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo


----------



## Randy

of Admiral Ackbar


----------



## sami

Randy said:


>



AHH HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Groff

Pork chop sandwhiches!

OH SHIT! GET THE *FUCK* OUT!


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> Pork chop sandwhiches!
> 
> OH SHIT! GET THE *FUCK* OUT!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> Actually, Groff day is June 7th



No no, it's today.


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> And also, XUbuntu



And also, La.

E.


----------



## leandroab

OH MY GOD THAT'S THE FUNKY SHIT!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



leandroab said:


> OH MY GOD THAT'S THE FUNKY SHIT!





E~


----------



## Groff

Titt*E*hs!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm back. Break out the Boy Butter!!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Randy said:


>


----------



## Groff

One night I dreamed I was walking along the beach with the Lord.
Many scenes from my life flashed across the sky.
In each scene I noticed footprints in the sand.
Sometimes there were two sets of footprints,
other times there were one set of footprints.

This bothered me because I noticed
that during the low periods of my life,
when I was suffering from
anguish, sorrow or defeat,
I could see only one set of footprints.

So I said to the Lord,
"You promised me Lord,
that if I followed you,
you would walk with me always.
But I have noticed that during
the most trying periods of my life
there have only been one
set of footprints in the sand.
Why, when I needed you most,
you have not been there for me?"

The Lord replied,
"The times when you have
seen only one set of footprints in the sand,
is when Chuck Norris carried you."


----------



## vampiregenocide

And the angel of the lord came unto me, snatching me up from my place of slumber. 
And took me on high, and higher still until we moved to the spaces betwixt the air itself. 
And he brought me into a vast farmlands of our own midwest. 
And as we descended, cries of impending doom rose from the soil. 
One thousand, nay a million voices full of fear. 
And terror possesed me then. 
And I begged, 
"Angel of the Lord, what are these tortured screams?" 
And the angel said unto me, 
"These are the cries of the carrots, the cries of the carrots! 
You see, Reverend Maynard, tomorrow is harvest day and to them it is the holocaust." 
And I sprang from my slumber drenched in sweat like the tears of one million terrified brothers and roared, 
"Hear me now, I have seen the light! 
They have a consciousness, they have a life, they have a soul! 
Damn you! 
Let the rabbits wear glasses! 
Save our brothers!"


----------



## leandroab

g3rmanium said:


> E!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E~



The Prodigy = win


----------



## Groff

I has a ski jump


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Vampiregenocide...your avatar is JAWSOME!!


----------



## leandroab

smackmabitchup


----------



## Randy

Ballons!


----------



## Groff

Guess what I just bought?


.....Bacon Salt


----------



## Groff

My Favorite Movie (Star Trek vs. Star Wars) - CollegeHumor Video
(new star trek movie spoiler alert!)


----------



## leandroab

fawkk


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR




----------



## Harry




----------



## Scar Symmetry

PA CHOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry




----------



## AK DRAGON

hufschmid said:


>



Modern Day Hobbit


----------



## Harry

34 of 634


----------



## Scar Symmetry

we're only on #6334?

we're a bunch of lightweights...

250k : serious business., bacon is never a joke, boobies!!!, celiak: no wang at all, danglies, dont break the page, drakkar loves everybody, elucevanlestelle <3, elucevanlestelleishot, everyone is gay, giant posts are a nono, it's a tarp, mopar, nick is sexy, ot rules apply, s7eve loves bacon, send s7eve money, \m/


----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


> we're only on #6334?
> 
> we're a bunch of lightweights...



Indeed, considering that we hit 1000 in the first day we should have hit 15k by now


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

this
is
a
post


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Spam-Man


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

amazingly i'm not hung over


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

dont break the page


----------



## Harry

drakkar loves everybodydont break the page


----------



## Harry




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Harry




----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

Harryhttp://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/harry.html


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Harry said:


> dont break the page



don't break the oath! page!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

if I see one more thread about guns I am going to delete the internet.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Scar Symmetry said:


> if I see one more thread about guns I am going to delete the internet.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

can't see it I'm at work


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Scar Symmetry said:


> can't see it I'm at work



Tonight... you pukes will sleep with your rifles! You will give your rifle a girl's name! Because this is the only pussy you people are going to get!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Scar Symmetry said:


> Full Metal Jacket



Are those... live rounds?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

WELL I DON'T KNOW BUT I'VE BEEN TOLD (well I don't know but I've been told)

ESKIMO PUSSY IS MIGHTY COLD (eskimo pussy is mighty cold)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I had a dream that I was "married" to my ex..but while he wasn't home I was fucking some chick. Weird dream..at least the chick was hot


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I had a dream that I was "married" to my ex..but while he wasn't home I was fucking some chick. Weird dream..at least the chick was hot



You're the anti-closeted-republican!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> You're the anti-closeted-republican!



So I just found out this guy at my job I call "Aretha" is after me.....makes me afraid to go to work....


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Konfyouzd

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiii!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## playstopause

foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## 74n4LL0

playstopause said:


> foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

74n4LL0 said:


>


----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Konfyouzd

eeeeeeeeeeel supeeeeeer blaaaaaaa blaaaaaaaazooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Groff

hiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## 74n4LL0

Groff said:


> hiiiiiiiiiiii



Hi


----------



## Konfyouzd

ORALE!


----------



## Randy

74n4LL0 said:


>


----------



## Konfyouzd

guantanamera...
guajira guantanamera...
guantanameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeera...
guajira guantanamera...

yo soy un hombre sincero
de donde crece la palma
yo soy un hombre sincero
de donde crece la palma
y antes de morir yo quiero
cantar mis versos del alma...

GUANTANAMERA!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've told you a million times, Billie Jean is not my lover


----------



## Konfyouzd

usteeeeeed aaaaaaaaaabusooooooooo
saco provecho de mi abuso
saco partido de mi abuso
le di cariño a usted abuso

y me perdona por seguir con este tema
yo no se escribir poema 
ni tampoco una cancion
sin un tema de amor
cada palabra cada verso
me recuerda el momento
que me amor se te entrego
cuando te entregue mi amor 
y me abuso...

USTEEEEEED AAAAAAAAABUSOOOOOOO...


----------



## Randy

...prove it...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

but...

the kid is not my son


----------



## Randy

...prove it...


----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


> but...
> 
> the kid is not my son


----------



## Konfyouzd

ayer me converti en u barbaro
ayer te mal trate sin tener razon
y hoy amaneci muy apenado
arrepentido de mi proceder
ayer yo me pase de los limites
ayer yo abuse de tu buena fe
y ahorra yo no se como explicarte
que tu sigues siendo a mi querrer
ayer yo te forme tremendo escandalo
yo no se que me hizo daño
y me transformo en una fiera despiadada
que no pudo ser domada
y te lastime sin tu merecerlo

que barbaro fui yo
te forme tremendo escandalo
(repite 2x)

pero que barbaridad la que forme!
esa noche yo me arrebate!

blah blah blah blah...

se me olvido el resto... 



Scar Symmetry said:


> but...
> 
> the kid is not my son



w/ moves like that the kid has GOT to be mine... hahaha

"but i ainit touch that bitch i swear! please believe me! pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaase believe me!"


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Konfyouzd

^ no fuckin' way...


----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Randy said:


> ...prove it...



the son is black, and I am white/Diana Ross


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Konfyouzd

Scar Symmetry said:


> the son is black, and I am white/Diana Ross



diana ross is an ethnicity? intense...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh8F6f3n9uM&feature=related

"he don't talk... he speaks with his hands"


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Scar Symmetry

Konfyouzd said:


> diana ross is an ethnicity? intense...





Michael Jackson had plastic surgery to make himself look like Diana Ross... but white 

I'll never understand what goes on in that man's head.


----------



## Konfyouzd

for some reason when i put up youtube vids using the "youtubevid" command it just puts up a white box...

hmm... when just put up the url it posts the vid... whatever works..


----------



## Randy




----------



## 74n4LL0

Konfyouzd said:


> for some reason when i put up youtube vids using the "youtubevid" command it just puts up a white box...
> 
> hmm... when just put up the url it posts the vid... whatever works..




I'm a robot but he would beat me in a robot moves contest


----------



## Konfyouzd

the robot... no one does like michael jackson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj71HPMSOsY


----------



## 74n4LL0

Konfyouzd said:


> the robot... no one does like michael jackson




That what I just said...
he would beat the ass out of robots too doing robot moves


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ so true

have you seen the jackson 5 movie? his dad made him stand out on the sidewalk in front of the house and practice ALL DAY


----------



## 74n4LL0

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ so true



maybe he's a robot too

and he only changed envelope to be white...

that would actually make sense


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ so true
> 
> have you seen the jackson 5 movie? his dad made him stand out on the sidewalk in front of the house and practice ALL DAY



yeah and beat them all with his belt


----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd

i think he had a little robot battle with usher live one time. and as old as he was he still kicked usher's ass


----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah and beat them all with his belt



well

he's a robot..
that would explain why his dad/creator beat him with nonchalance

robots do no suffer pain


----------



## Konfyouzd

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah and beat them all with his belt



i've been disciplined with a belt a time or 2... builds character... or something...?

or maybe it was just one of those bad things that's been passed down from the dreaded slave trade.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Konfyouzd said:


> i've been disciplined with a belt a time or 2... builds character... or something...?
> 
> or maybe it was just one of those bad things that's been passed down from the dreaded slave trade.



I believe in firm discipline but beating your children if they don't sing and dance...? 

that's just fucked up!


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ well yea... that's very true.

that's overkill. might as well attach strings and make him a marionette


----------



## Randy

Scar Symmetry said:


> I believe in firm discipline but beating your children if they don't sing and dance...?



Tell that to Bing Crosby.


----------



## playstopause

74n4LL0 said:


>


----------



## playstopause

Foudelapouiiiiii!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Randy said:


> Tell that to Bing Crosby.



"if your kids give you any lip you can beat em w/ a sack of sweet valencia oranges. it won't leave a bruise and it'll let em know who's boss!" 

"what? you givin' me lip boy? i'll take this belt off and lay the smack down on ya!"


----------



## playstopause

Foudelapouiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Foudelapouiiiiii!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## playstopause

Foudelapouiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Randy




----------



## playstopause

Foudelapouiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Well said, IMO.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

big fat poo-poo head!


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Randy

Pew pew pew...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I should never listen to Symphony X... the vocal melodies get stuck in my head for the rest of the day


----------



## Randy

_With a serpeeeennnnnntttt's kissss_


----------



## Scar Symmetry

CAH-RYSTALLINE TEARS I CRAAAAAAHH!


----------



## Randy

Got tickets for Dream Theater -> Zappa Plays Zappa -> Pain of Salvation -> Beardfish today. There goes $60. 

Really wanted to see PoS and ZPZ, though.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Got tickets for Dream Theater -> Zappa Plays Zappa -> Pain of Salvation -> Beardfish today. There goes $60.
> 
> Really wanted to see PoS and ZPZ, though.
> 
> You know, instead of sending Groff his Toblerone, which is only about $10 or so.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

Groff said:


>





I didn't actually buy them, my brother in law fronted the money. I'm supposed to pay him sometime between now and August.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Scar Symmetry said:


> I should ALWAYS listen to Symphony X... the vocal melodies get stuck in my head for the rest of the day



fixed



Randy said:


> Got tickets for Dream Theater -> Zappa Plays Zappa -> Pain of Salvation -> Beardfish today. There goes $60.
> 
> Really wanted to see PoS and ZPZ, though.



that's kind of awesome. and i may be envying you just a tiny bit right now...


----------



## Randy

Monies


----------



## leandroab

"I was raised on the dairy, bitch!"


----------



## Randy

I know what you mean.


----------



## Groff

soi soi soi


----------



## Randy

Doo-doo-da-doo-doo... ROFLMAO


----------



## Konfyouzd

ROOOOOOOXANNE


----------



## Randy

Konfyouzd said:


> RAWR-XANNE


----------



## leandroab

"I'm emperor Kenny, the gladiators must fight to pleeeeeease me!"


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## playstopause

This, is a banane -->


----------



## lobee

This is a falcon paunch:


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Best and most dramatic soundtrack ever!!


----------



## leandroab

ass


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

boobies


----------



## leandroab

anal


----------



## Randy

Brock Lesnar


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> boobies





leandroab said:


> anal





Randy said:


> Brock Lesnar



The plot thickens!!


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Konfyouzd

MORTAL KOMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

GET OVER HERE!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## leandroab

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> GET OVER HERE!


EXCELLENT!


----------



## Randy

Groff said:


> The tziki thickens!!



Fix'd


----------



## Groff

Tblisi is a funny looking word


----------



## Randy

It looks like a misspelling of a scientific word for something naughty.


----------



## Zepp88

Such as. The world. It's like a map.


----------



## leandroab

wet pussy


----------



## Randy

Zepp88 said:


> Such as. The world. It's like a map.


----------



## El Caco

Listen up














































































































I fucked your mum!!!


----------



## leandroab

s7eve said:


> Listen up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fucked your mum!!!


Va-jay-jay


----------



## playstopause

Oh well.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Scream.


----------



## playstopause

Spooky.


----------



## Groff

lol wut?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Spooky.



Spooky shit.


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> lol wut?



Oooook.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Oooook.



What's weird with weird things is that they're always weird.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Way to photoshop her legs wrong p_0


----------



## Groff

Nice photoshopped jewelry


----------



## playstopause

That's so fake.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

A wife was thinking over what to get her husband for their anniversary..then remembered he was a big BB King fan.

She decided it'd be funny and memorable to get the initials BB on her ass cheeks.

So off she went, getting a B tattooed on one ass cheek and a B tattooed on the other.

When her husband came home she stood in the living room smiling

"What are you grinning about?" He asked.

And to that she turned around, bending over and dropping her pants.

"That's great babe" said her husband, staring at her ass, "But who the fuck is BoB?"


----------



## leandroab

I just love Gojira


----------



## playstopause

MOUAAAAAAAAH.


So, who's Bob?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> MOUAAAAAAAAH.
> 
> 
> So, who's Bob?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



Lord knows.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Lord knows.


----------



## playstopause

Zzz.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Zzz.



Bed time?


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Bed time?



Right away.


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> La



And also,


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

DEAD GNOMES EVERYWHERE


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Harry

the stors


----------



## Adamh1331

SARZ!


----------



## Adamh1331

:chris:


----------



## Harry




----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!



foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!



leandroab said:


> anal







Groff said:


>



If I see those fucking 80s one more time.



Groff said:


> La



La.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## leandroab

Anally anal, with a touch of ass.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Adamh1331 said:


>



QFT


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!


----------



## Harry

G3rmanium, you realize the mods were getting pissed off at the massive posts like that right?
Might want to edit it before they close the thread.


----------



## g3rmanium

R.



Harry said:


> G3rmanium, you realize the mods were getting pissed off at the massive posts like that right?
> Might want to edit it before they close the thread.



I've seen (and posted) bigger ones before.

E!


----------



## Harry

True enough, but still not worth the risk


----------



## Harry

also: E!


----------



## Zepp88

Cereal.

Harry, there are no rules.


Toast.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Bacon.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Zepp88

Yes.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.

Rülps.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


> Yes.


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann



Hallo Mike.

E$


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zepp88 said:


>



It's such junk.


----------



## Randy

Groff said:


> lol wut?



*More bars in more places...*


----------



## leandroab

Randy said:


> *More bars in more places...*



*FATALITY!*


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!

E~

E*

E.

R.

E$

E%


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.

E.

E!

R!

Z.


----------



## 74n4LL0

E++


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## El Caco

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>










or






or


----------



## MorbidTravis

am i late?


----------



## hufschmid

ok get ready........

I was watching the playboy mansion tv show when this blond had to talk and she said....



I met EF when he was younger then the age I am today.....


----------



## leandroab

GOJIRA FTW!

WOOOOOOO


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My band just got signed to SlapThemTittiesGirl Records!


----------



## Groff

Challo!


----------



## playstopause

Just because :


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

MorbidTravis said:


> am i late?



Of course you are.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Of course you are.



Debbie arrived first.


----------



## leandroab

Jizz in my pants


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

leandroab said:


> Jizz in my pants



Already?

God, you're useless in bed. Didn't even get them off?

*shoves out door, slams it*

NEXT!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Already?
> 
> God, you're useless in bed. Didn't even get them off?
> 
> *shoves out door, slams it*
> 
> NEXT!



*Looks up from chair in the waiting room* I'm next!


----------



## leandroab

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> *Looks up from chair in the waiting room* I'm next!... And jizzed in my pants




Jizz right in my pants
Jizz right in my pants


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> *Looks up from chair in the waiting room* I'm next!



*flutters eyelashes*



leandroab said:


> Jizz right in my pants
> Jizz right in my pants



Unlike you, I imagine he's got more staying power than a 14 year old in the midst of puberty...


----------



## leandroab

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> *flutters ey...* and jizz in my pants


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## El Caco

Entered 250k with nothing to say and I

Jizzed in my pants.


----------



## leandroab

I just ate a grape and

Jizzed in my pants


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Harry

0.4


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

h,


----------



## leandroab

home depot


----------



## Harry

ho depo


----------



## playstopause

Harry said:


> ho depo



Well said, IMO.


----------



## playstopause

Hour : 00:00:56


----------



## playstopause

For lulz :


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Ok, fuck that, let's get serious!


----------



## playstopause

I'd like to dedicate this one to forum spy.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I'd like to dedicate this one to forum spy.


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause

...


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

I know you appreciate.


----------



## playstopause

_* spouf * _


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> _* spouf * _



_______________


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> _______________



This, is a flat line.


----------



## Harry

That flat line


----------



## leandroab

, <----- This, is a comma.


----------



## AK DRAGON

This is the thread that never ends
It will go on and on my friend


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


>




You know what? I love that song, but only because it's ingrained in my brain as an early childhood memory from a Casio keyboard that used a pseudo arrangement of this song as the keyboard demo.

And also, I absolutely love Ricks voice, he really can sing. And he can still sing to this day.


----------



## leandroab

ballz

ballz


----------



## Harry

leandroab said:


> , <----- This, is a comma.



is tech


----------



## Harry

me


----------



## Harry




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

I farted!


----------



## Mattmc74

And it stinks!


----------



## Mattmc74

Damn bean soup


----------



## Mattmc74

It had big chunks of ham in it as well


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

I'm at work right now and i'm getting paid to type this!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

I love you all


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I love you all



I hate you all


----------



## Marv Attaxx




----------



## leandroab

UFO PORRRRRRRRRRNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And also, La


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Woohoo! Got band practice in a couple of hours. We even got a shiny new guitarist! I keep forgetting what it's like to have one of those..and having to show them songs and whatnot. Which isn't easy because I use a whacked out tuning...on a Draco that has no real fret markers...and I play with my thumb a lot...I feel sorry for the guy


----------



## Scar Symmetry

band practise cancelled, girlfriend has gone home, floyd rose stopped working and have a blister on my fingers as a result of trying to fix floyd rose


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Scar Symmetry said:


> band practise cancelled, girlfriend has gone home, floyd rose stopped working and have a blister on my fingers as a result of trying to fix floyd rose



Damn..that sucks. Luckily those are all minor problems which can all be solved. It's the big ass problems that get you


----------



## Scar Symmetry

yeah man I'm just pissed off I got one minute maybe 2 with my new trem arm before it fucked up and now I don't know how to fix it


----------



## leandroab




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah man I'm just pissed off I got one minute maybe 2 with my new trem arm before it fucked up and now I don't know how to fix it



Take it to a shop. Costs some money..but it will be done in a painless manner


----------



## Scar Symmetry

that's a good idea man, thanks 

I think I'll do that if I can't fix it myself!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Scar Symmetry said:


> that's a good idea man, thanks
> 
> I think I'll do that if I can't fix it myself!



For things I don't trust myself to do..I find it's worth taking to a shop. The good ones will even show you what went wrong, and how to fix it in the future so you learn something. Not to mention at least if they fuck it up, you can pitch a fit and get it done right, instead of you fucking it up even more and then there's no one to blame but you.


----------



## leandroab

Fagina


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

MY DAY JUST GOT FUCKING RUINED.

I just got the B7 back from having the frets dressed - to find that the drooling fuckwit had levelled all the tops of them off.

Now I need another fret job done, at great expense... actually I am tempted to just pay Chandlers or somewhere for a full refret in stainless steel and a run on the Plek machine just to make sure I don't have to worry again, but whatever... I'm angry.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

this is a shit day


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I feel sorry for you guys. I'd hug the both of you if it wasn't gay to do so. Maybe a punch to the ribs?


----------



## Groff

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> MY DAY JUST GOT FUCKING RUINED.
> 
> I just got the B7 back from having the frets dressed - to find that the drooling fuckwit had levelled all the tops of them off.
> 
> Now I need another fret job done, at great expense... actually I am tempted to just pay Chandlers or somewhere for a full refret in stainless steel and a run on the Plek machine just to make sure I don't have to worry again, but whatever... I'm angry.



I'd bring it to the guy who did the frets, and show him how much those things cost, then cawk slap him.


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I feel sorry for you guys. I'd hug the both of you if it wasn't gay to do so


----------



## Groff




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Marv Attaxx

Scar Symmetry said:


>



I think I just got high by looking at this for a minute


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> Entered 250k with nothing to say and I
> 
> Jizzed in my pants.



Can I has my contributor status back? 



Mattmc74 said:


> I'm at work right now and i'm getting paid to type this!



Everboy is! 

E.

E!


----------



## leandroab

Messed up in Calculus test yerterday and I

Jizzed in my pants.


----------



## 74n4LL0

[evil]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       [/evil]


----------



## g3rmanium

74n4LL0 said:


> [evil]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       [/evil]



Quoted!


----------



## Groff

Music sounds like a good idea


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Groff said:


> Music sounds like a good idea



E rly?

E~

llllllllll


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


> Can I has my contributor status back?


Alex is the only person who can do that.


----------



## g3rmanium

llllllllllllllll



s7eve said:


> Alex is the only person who can do that.


----------



## leandroab

FAWK FAWK FAWK FAWK lim x--> FAWK²

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!

R!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I got me some pizza!!
HOOAYYY!!!
PIZZA FTW!!!
Who's with me??

Also: E!


----------



## leandroab

Ç.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

page 666!
the number of the beast...
page 666!
hell and fire were spawned to be released!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> page 666!


----------



## leandroab




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



But it's 667 now.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> But it's 667 now.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



This, is a agreed. ---->


----------



## playstopause

6666 Replies.


----------



## playstopause

6666 REPLIES > page 666


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I love you all


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Harry




----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry




----------



## Mattmc74

Harry said:


>



 Hell Yeah Harry!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

74n4LL0 said:


>





Harry said:


>


----------



## 74n4LL0

[sign]


Scar Symmetry said:


>


[/sign]


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Going to work now
Later


----------



## Harry

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I hate you all



rapist hate


----------



## leandroab

metal


----------



## Scar Symmetry

leandroab said:


> metal


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## leandroab

moar metal


----------



## Scar Symmetry

runnin' around robbin' banks all whacked off of Scooby Snacks


----------



## leandroab

UBERR METAUUUUUUUUULLLLLLL

MEHTAHLLL!!!!

IM DRUNK!!!
CALCULUS! HERE I COME!!!!!!!!!!!!
(i'm so fucked)


----------



## playstopause

post!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> post!


----------



## playstopause

Mattmc74 said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry

[sign][/sign][sign][/sign][sign][/sign][sign][/sign][sign][/sign]


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Randy




----------



## 74n4LL0

74n4LL0 said:


>



Tinky Winky, Dipsy, Lala, Po!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

Damn them for not enabling embedding.


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Randy

Old school 311 meets Snot and RAtM.


----------



## El Caco

Randy said:


>


----------



## Randy

Nervous much?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

I tried that one, once.


----------



## g3rmanium

Marv Attaxx said:


> Also: E!



Wenigstens das stimmt schon mal. 

E.

llll


----------



## leandroab

vagina


----------



## g3rmanium

let me remember things i love

barefoot girls dancing in the moonlight

E!


----------



## leandroab

^

vagina


----------



## g3rmanium

E$



leandroab said:


> ^
> 
> vagina


----------



## Randy




----------



## leandroab

g3rmanium said:


> E$



I see you no like teh vagina

And also:

V!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$



leandroab said:


> I see you no llllllllllllllll
> 
> And also:
> 
> V!



lllllllllll'd! 

E!

R!

E.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>


----------



## playstopause

^

Is that Max's dog?


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Why is lube so expensive...it's was like 20 something bucks?


----------



## leandroab

*I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! **I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL**! *


----------



## Scar Symmetry

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why is lube so expensive...it's was like 20 something bucks?



it's expensive to be gay


----------



## Zepp88

Scar Symmetry said:


> it's expensive to be gay



Gays stimulate the economy while stimulating each other!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Zepp88 said:


> Gays stimulate the economy while stimulating each other!



exactly. I'm all for it personally


----------



## leandroab

Well.. lube is not only restricted to gay people, you know..


----------



## Harry

Zepp88 said:


> Gays stimulate the economy while stimulating each other!



Thats what it is


----------



## Harry

Rig: In my underwear


----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

Harryhttp://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/harry.html


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Harry

150 II-4x12 ov d00m


----------



## Groff

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

20


----------



## Harry

19


----------



## Harry

18


----------



## Harry

17


----------



## Harry

16


----------



## Harry

15


----------



## Harry

14


----------



## Harry

13


----------



## Harry

12


----------



## Harry

11


----------



## Harry

10


----------



## Harry

.9


----------



## Harry

.99


----------



## Harry




----------



## Scar Symmetry

^ got bored huh.


----------



## Harry

NEVA


----------



## Harry

EVA


----------



## Harry

vA


----------



## Harry

*«* First


----------



## Harry

Tags THAT HSIT


----------



## Harry

VERSUS OLD REPLY


----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

Harry said:


> VERSUS OLD REPLY


----------



## Scar Symmetry

> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 74n4LL0

YESS


----------



## Scar Symmetry

74n4LL0 said:


> YESS



yep


----------



## Harry

Harry said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Scar Symmetry said:


> yep


----------



## Harry

Harry said:


>


----------



## Harry




----------



## Scar Symmetry

2 hours is unacceptable people.

250k thread needs lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrv.


----------



## leandroab

pinas


----------



## Scar Symmetry

PEN 15


----------



## leandroab

*guitar solo*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I just woke up to The Toxic Avenger on tv..Troma FTW


----------



## 74n4LL0

MY PEN IS 





HUGE


----------



## Scar Symmetry

my my what a big pen.


----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


> my my what a big pen.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

74n4LL0 said:


>


----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


>



I approve your approval


----------



## Scar Symmetry

74n4LL0 said:


> I approve your approval



I'm starting an appreciation thread of your approval.


----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm starting an appreciation thread of your approval.



 
When you'll do that I'll start an appreciation thread of your appreciation thread of my approval


----------



## Scar Symmetry

74n4LL0 said:


> When you'll do that I'll start an appreciation thread of your appreciation thread of my approval


----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## Randy




----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Randy

...you smokin' yet...?!


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> ...you smokin' yet...?!



:smokin':


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeee!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> :smokin':



:banane:


----------



## Groff

Apparently he wants to eliminate all the juice.


----------



## Randy

I'll gladly take him up on that offer.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> :banane:



This, is also a banane --->


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> This, is also a banane --->



^

This, is a quote.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> This, is a quote.



It seems so.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Can *BIOFUEL* Save the *AIRLINES?*


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy




----------



## liamh

lol


----------



## Randy

Bada-bop-bop-ba, I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Randy said:


>


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Randy

Grangbloff


----------



## leandroab

webeloving it


----------



## Randy

teh drinkz


----------



## leandroab

teh shitz


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

teh crunkz


----------



## leandroab

Randy said:


> teh crunkz


teh yeahz


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## Groff




----------



## Marv Attaxx

Going to bed now...
Good night, suckaz


----------



## Konfyouzd

pedophiles FTL


----------



## Randy

leandroab said:


> teh yeahz



teh nuggetz


----------



## playstopause

teh lawlz.


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> You know what? I love that song, but only because it's ingrained in my brain as an early childhood memory from a Casio keyboard that used a pseudo arrangement of this song as the keyboard demo.
> 
> And also, I absolutely love Ricks voice, he really can sing. And he can still sing to this day.




I had that Casio too.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


>



Jesus.

Fucking.

Christ.


----------



## playstopause

It's scary in here.


----------



## Groff

I AM THE LAWL!


----------



## Harry

He is ov foom


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

boobies!!!


----------



## 74n4LL0

Harry said:


>


----------



## Harry

23


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Harry

74n4LL0 said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Harry said:


>


----------



## Harry




----------



## Mattmc74

Good Morning all!


----------



## Wi77iam

I am back , right in the middle of exam week 
fuck this site, i'm gno fail now 
i'm off.


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Wi77iam

oh and i got some new shit in my period i was away so some N*D threads to come


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Wi77iam said:


> oh and i got some new shit in my period



Ugh, _too much information..._


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



What?


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> What?



NGD!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> NGD!!!



Really?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

playstopause said:


> NGD!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Really?



Just received my HT5!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Just received my HT5!


----------



## playstopause

Scar Symmetry said:


>



Later!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

playstopause said:


> Later!



NOW


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry

playstopause said:


>










later is when?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Scar Symmetry

playstopause said:


> NGD!!!



shouldn't it be NAD seeing as the HT5 is an amp?


----------



## Randy

Wi77iam said:


> oh and i got some new shit in my period


----------



## Groff

21 Famous Photographs (Minus Pants) | Cracked.com


----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


> later is when?



Now it's later than before

PICS...


----------



## Randy

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=7268880


----------



## arktan




----------



## liamh

lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry

[sign]


arktan said:


>


[/sign]


----------



## liamh

lul


----------



## Randy




----------



## Scar Symmetry

Randy said:


>


----------



## Randy

:lick:
:excrement:


----------



## 74n4LL0

Randy said:


> :lick:
> :excrement:


----------



## Randy

Where's the b*ee*f?


----------



## playstopause

Scar Symmetry said:


> later is when?



Later is MUCH MUCH later. 



Scar Symmetry said:


> shouldn't it be NAD seeing as the HT5 is an amp?



Nah. NGD stands for new guitar day AND new gear day.


----------



## liamh

lol


----------



## Randy




----------



## Marv Attaxx

^^^^^^WTF??


----------



## Randy

I want her jacket.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Later is MUCH MUCH later.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. NGD stands for new guitar day AND new gear day.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## Randy

And also, la.


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Randy

And also, stealthtasticisthebest.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> Tittehs


----------



## Konfyouzd

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Konfyouzd said:


>


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>



Well it depends on who's tittehs...I like yours


----------



## liamh

lol


----------



## leandroab

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooobies


----------



## Bobby

Should I frame the sega saturn poster from 95 I found in my closet?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well it depends on who's tittehs...I like yours



I have tittehs?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I have tittehs?



Well..no..I meant like...well..cause you said..um...you see.....I'm not getting any tonight am I?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well..no..I meant like...well..cause you said..um...you see.....I'm not getting any tonight am I?


----------



## Randy

Bobby said:


> Should I frame the sega saturn poster from 95 I found in my closet?



Yes.


----------



## Groff

Cawk


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>



Hey Groff....my plans for tonight fell through...how about I come over and we order pizza....


----------



## Zepp88

Bobby said:


> Should I frame the sega saturn poster from 95 I found in my closet?



No, you should send it to me.


----------



## El Caco

Randy said:


> SoundClick artist: sethh - page with MP3 music downloads





and also 

and also La


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> SoundClick artist: sethh - page with MP3 music downloads



I really love this shit.

I can't wait for an album.


----------



## Randy

*P-I-M-P*


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well..no..I meant like...well..cause you said..um...you see.....I'm not getting any tonight am I?



join the club...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> join the club...



That reminds me...yesterday was Softy's (or Nermal as I call him usually) last day at my job. He's got a new job as a lifeguard...which I can already see ending in disaster


----------



## Konfyouzd

you gonna start goin to the pool more?

oh... i actually met a chick this past weekend... i can see it blossoming into something beautiful 

OR i can fail epically... not really sure


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> you gonna start goin to the pool more?
> 
> oh... i actually met a chick this past weekend... i can see it blossoming into something beautiful
> 
> OR i can fail epically... not really sure



Nah..I think it's best it ended the way it did. We said our goodbyes and that was that. I still have his number so I may call him every now and then. As mentioned, he's a damn kid..starting college next year (I feel old) and all and has yet to really explore shit...and I'm way too mean and short tempered to relive youthful wunderlust. So it was what it was.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ i feel that... that's why i can't really fuck with younger chicks. seems like they still have much to learn.

i think my dad has seriously lost his damn mind...

my sister was outside on the porch talkin' to some of her friends who happen to be guys... in the middle of my nap i hear "andrea's outside w/ boys? wtf is KJ doing inside?"

do i really have to follow my sister around all day making sure she doesn't talk to anyone w/ a penis? isn't that a tad ridiculous? she's 19 fuckin' years old and i'm not gettin' paid to babysit...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ i feel that... that's why i can't really fuck with younger chicks. seems like they still have much to learn.
> 
> i think my dad has seriously lost his damn mind...
> 
> my sister was outside on the porch talkin' to some of her friends who happen to be guys... in the middle of my nap i hear "andrea's outside w/ boys? wtf is KJ doing inside?"
> 
> do i really have to follow my sister around all day making sure she doesn't talk to anyone w/ a penis? isn't that a tad ridiculous? she's 19 fuckin' years old and i'm not gettin' paid to babysit...



Yeah well you know how dads can be. Did I mention I had to beat the shit out of this guy's father one time for acting a damn fool for NO reason? I wasn't even trying to talk to his funny ass kid


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ was this over a guy or a girl? like did he know you were gay and was trippin' cuz he thought you wanted a piece of his son? or was he more ridiculous and tryina start shit over a chick before gettin' his facts straight? 

EDIT: either scenario is actually equally ridiculous. every white chick i've dated her parents loved me until they found out i was dating their daughter. at which it was no longer ok that we see each other. i've actually had someone's mother say "i don't think you should spend so much time with that kj boy... you're gonna end up having sex with him and have little brown babies." another one said "he's just gonna get you pregnant and leave. it's in their culture."


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ was this over a guy or a girl? like did he know you were gay and was trippin' cuz he thought you wanted a piece of his son? or was he more ridiculous and tryina start shit over a chick before gettin' his facts straight?
> 
> EDIT: either scenario is actually equally ridiculous. every white chick i've dated her parents loved me until they found out i was dating their daughter. at which it was no longer ok that we see each other. i've actually had someone's mother say "i don't think you should spend so much time with that kj boy... you're gonna end up having sex with him and have little brown babies." another one said "he's just gonna get you pregnant and leave. it's in their culture."



Over a guy. There was this guy at a job I had who was CLEARLY....CLEARLY...I repeat..CLLLLLEEEAAARLLY gay, and he kept pretending he wasn't..due to his father. Apparently his father did shit like putting him in sports and shit hoping to work the gay out of him..and it was a MASSIVE...MASSIVE fail. So anyways I see lil' sweetpants somewhere one day and I say hi, as we talk all the time at work. He's not responding and he keeps acting as if he's afraid to say anything, and I didn't figure it out until his father comes up from behind me (He already knew about me as for some reason it was a hot topic at my job because I "didn't act gay and liked rock music", so much so that the bosses talked about it, that's who told him as he's friends with the bosses). Long story short he's trying to do the "big mean father" thing to scare me away, it's not working, he makes some off colored comments, and wants to show off for his son to show him in his words "what faggots get". So I ended up beating his ass in front of his son, all because I was trying to be nice and say hi to the kid.

I later found out he thought I was after the boy and was trying to lead him down some path of perversion (mind you he's already there..his myspace is penisattackvol1...I kid you not)..and tried blaming me for his sons current rebellion of playing straight. 

In all fairness I apologized and tried helping him up, but he just wanted to lay there screaming about calling the police and having me put in jail "with the rest of them"..So I left him on the ground, with his fruitball son helping him up and getting an earful of nonsense the whole time. 

And yes..the very next day at work I went straight to management and we had a loooooong lovely chat about keeping their mouths shut about business that doesn't concern them and the potential lawsuit they had on their hands (bluffing, but it shut them up). I soon got another job and never looked back


----------



## Konfyouzd

that's real fucked up. 

my friend steve was gay. and he doesn't really "act gay" (whatever the fuck that's supposed to mean.) one time at a party someone mentioned him being gay--i think it was one of his female friends--while he was in the bathroom. when he came back out of the bathroom some guy rushed him and held a knife to his throat. simply because he was gay. 

what is this world coming to?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> that's real fucked up.
> 
> my friend steve was gay. and he doesn't really "act gay" (whatever the fuck that's supposed to mean.) one time at a party someone mentioned him being gay--i think it was one of his female friends--while he was in the bathroom. when he came back out of the bathroom some guy rushed him and held a knife to his throat. simply because he was gay.
> 
> what is this world coming to?



It happens..however I'm one of the rare ones that enjoy a good fight..so if one must be had..I gets down for the crown.

Sometimes people have to learn important lessons..like just because the large metalhead guy is gay..that doesn't mean he'll kick your ass any less severely


----------



## Zepp88

Drakkar.

I present you with this golden tiara. 

Wear it proudly.


----------



## Konfyouzd

hollaaaaaaaaaa!

"i'm the illest ..... alive, watch me prove it
i'll snatch your crown w/ your head still attached to it
canibus is the type to fight for mic's
beatin' niggas to death and beatin' dead niggas to life!"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zepp88 said:


> Drakkar.
> 
> I present you with this golden tiara.
> 
> Wear it proudly.



I feel like this inside


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> what is this world coming to?



At the rate things are going...

to a fucking end, that's it....


----------



## Konfyouzd

we should just go on a killing spree. and raid our local chuck levin's and/or sam ash music stores... and whatever other music store you have locally...

go big or go home. the world's coming to an end anyway!


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I feel like this inside



You ARE Miss Black Universe now!

Be proud!


----------



## leandroab

I would need help... Especially to carry all the ENGL and Mesa heads plus all the ERGs I could find


----------



## Konfyouzd

why he gotta be miss BLACK universe??? jk 



leandroab said:


> I would need help... Especially to carry all the ENGL and Mesa heads plus all the ERGs I could find



i got your back. we'll steal a van... not a minivan... one of those old school BIG vans.


----------



## Zepp88

I be happy just to pillage a room-full of Fryette gear.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> we should just go on a killing spree. and raid our local chuck levin's and/or sam ash music stores... and whatever other music store you have locally...
> 
> go big or go home. the world's coming to an end anyway!



I agree, I'm going to guitar center, killing everything with too small clothes on..everything wearing pants below the narrow ass..everything that plays a metallica cover..everything that plays metalcore..which leaves no one in there but me. I'll then take to the streets ending all life that should have been ended sooner but God's busy answering the prayers of the stupid, so they are allowed to stumble around doing things. I'll then get to the stupid, wasting his time with idiotic prayers and with the free time he'll have, he shall aid me in my mission


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ you have no idea how many times i've thought about that.

but i wouldn't leave guitar center w/o grabbing a jem, an sl2h and every prs on the wall.


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> why he gotta be miss BLACK universe??? jk
> 
> 
> 
> i got your back. we'll steal a van... not a minivan... one of those old school BIG vans.



Because Jim Crow owns the Miss Universe pageant.


----------



## leandroab

I need some cabs too...

yep.. I really need money



i need money fast..

fukin phast!

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabs


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zepp88 said:


> Because Jim Crow owns the Miss Universe pageant.



Lmao..The Jim Crow Universe pageant?


----------



## Konfyouzd

i won't rob a bank with you


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Lmao..The Jim Crow Universe pageant?



Yes, that's the one us white folk watch


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zepp88 said:


> Yes, that's the one us white folk watch



All the black contestants are in the back?


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> I need some cabs too...
> 
> yep.. I really need money
> 
> 
> 
> i need money fast..
> 
> fukin phast!
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabs



Prostitution?


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Lmao..The Jim Crow Universe pageant?



man i wanna whoop jim crow's ass... 

a girl this weekend tried to convince me that slavery was black people's fault. i'm not tryina get that convo started back up but what a ridiculous concept to try to get a black man to wrap his head around...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zepp88 said:


> Prostitution?



Have you seen him? Unless it's a dark room or something...


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> All the black contestants are in the back?



h o l y s h i t


----------



## leandroab

ghollglglglglggogoogotrooolslsallslallslslluluzluzluzluzlzulzulzuluasss
asss
as
saaa

asss
ssaaa

asss
asasasasasa 

cna you raed tihs msesgae? If so, pelsae say yes


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Have you seen him? Unless it's a dark room or something...



He can service fat chicks and closeted dudes?


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Have you seen him? Unless it's a dark room or something...



BURN!

don't worry leandro... i'll bang fatties for cash and split the cash with you so we can get that van and some guns and we're doin this thing!


----------



## leandroab

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Have you seen him? Unless it's a dark room or something...




me? what? who? 





































when?






















wut?
























_on a stick!












_




























I need monitors also 



Konfyouzd said:


> BURN!
> 
> don't worry leandro... i'll bang fatties for cash and split the cash with you so we can get that van and some guns and we're doin this thing!



*wipes tears*
ok! I feel much better now...


what would be the sound track?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> man i wanna whoop jim crow's ass...
> 
> a girl this weekend tried to convince me that slavery was black people's fault. i'm not tryina get that convo started back up but what a ridiculous concept to try to get a black man to wrap his head around...



I blame it on Lil' Richard


----------



## Zepp88

Snag me a couple Deliverance 4x12's while you guys are out.


----------



## Konfyouzd

you need a lot of stuff... i need a new cpu and a subwoofer... we might have to hit best buy too... everyone's gonna feel my wrath.

let's just go straight NWA on em.


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I blame it on Lil' Richard



Yeah, that guy's an asshole.


----------



## leandroab

lol.. polyrhythmic shooting


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And pick me up a half'n'half and a chicken box..


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I blame it on Lil' Richard



well had she mentioned that i'd have completely understood...


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> you need a lot of stuff... i need a new cpu and a subwoofer... we might have to hit best buy too... everyone's gonna feel my wrath.
> 
> let's just go straight NWA on em.



Can I be the token white guy who is way too enthusiastic?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> well had she mentioned that i'd have completely understood...


Yeah..."people" like him need to be locked up. They don't know what to do with freedom apparently


----------



## leandroab

"Appetite For Destruction" suits the occasion...

and _occasionally_ "Fuck Tha Police" as well

lulz


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zepp88 said:


> Can I be the token white guy who is way too enthusiastic?



don't you watch chapelle?

"the white guy is the most dangerous motha fucka in those groups! there's no telling what he did to get their respect!"


----------



## leandroab

and hopefully we won't need this:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> don't you watch chapelle?
> 
> "the white guy is the most dangerous motha fucka in those groups! there's no telling what he did to get their respect!"



So true...never mess with the token white boy. They did some serious shit apparently so you'd best leave them alone


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah..."people" like him need to be locked up. They don't know what to do with freedom apparently



"Shut up!" 

"I came up with freedom first, ya know... Lincoln stole that idea from me!"


----------



## leandroab

i want my darn home studio already :X


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> don't you watch chapelle?
> 
> "the white guy is the most dangerous motha fucka in those groups! there's no telling what he did to get their respect!"



Good point, white people really do fucked up shit to be in a club.


----------



## leandroab

hey look.. our first customer has arrived *fat chick walks by*


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Good point, white people really do fucked up shit to be in a club.



Soggy biscuit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So true...never mess with the token white boy. They did some serious shit apparently so you'd best leave them alone



the token black guy, however, can go either way. he may be the polo wearing pussy he appears to be. but he might just be doing it to tap some fine preppy ass...


----------



## leandroab

when "Oppressor" starts playing piano and the track has "...sorrow..." in it.. it's gotta be bad


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> "Shut up!"
> 
> "I came up with freedom first, ya know... Lincoln stole that idea from me!"



 I can see him doing that



Konfyouzd said:


> the token black guy, however, can go either way. he may be the polo wearing pussy he appears to be. but he might just be doing it to tap some fine preppy ass...



All black people have some percentage of "blank" in them. It just takes the right combination of things to reveal that side. At some point even the most sane mild mannered black person must keep it real.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zepp88 said:


> Good point, white people really do fucked up shit to be in a club.



so do black people. are you familiar with gang initiations?



leandroab said:


> hey look.. our first customer has arrived *fat chick walks by*



tell her to swing that chunky ass my way. i've been doin it fro free thus far.


----------



## leandroab

that's not good

*fat chick pass*
woooow


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> All black people have some percentage of "blank" in them. It just takes the right combination of things to reveal that side. At some point even the most sane mild mannered black person must keep it real.



Obama showed traces during the debates. I kept waiting for it to come out but he's good...


----------



## leandroab

*INCOMING! Fat chick to the left! 10ft!*


----------



## Konfyouzd

leandroab said:


> that's not good
> 
> *fat chick pass*
> woooow



where are you that you're watching fat chicks walk by?


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> and hopefully we won't need this:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> Obama showed traces during the debates. I kept waiting for it to come out but he's good...



I know. I was waiting for him to have a moment on McCain. But he knows how to wait until the cameras are off. He shanked the shit out of that old fool the second he got the chance. Now they're working together...see what a " "-moment brings? Peace thru Foolywang


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> so do black people. are you familiar with gang initiations?
> 
> 
> 
> tell her to swing that chunky ass my way. i've been doin it fro free thus far.



Good point. 



Konfyouzd said:


> Obama showed traces during the debates. I kept waiting for it to come out but he's good...



I want Obama to let it all out, that would be epic.


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I know. I was waiting for him to have a moment on McCain. But he knows how to wait until the cameras are off. He shanked the shit out of that old fool the second he got the chance. Now they're working together...see what a " "-moment brings? Peace thru Foolywang



you watch boondocks? i believe i know exactly what kinda moment you're referring to.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I want to see him light up a blunt during a conference, and then keep it rea'. I think then he'd be the only president to be voted to a life term. Yes..Boondocks is the shit. Or was until they cancelled it.


----------



## Zepp88

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I know. I was waiting for him to have a moment on McCain. But he knows how to wait until the cameras are off. He shanked the shit out of that old fool the second he got the chance. Now they're working together...see what a " "-moment brings? Peace thru Foolywang



I just want to hear him use the term "cracka' ass" when referring to the previous administration.

"I vow to make the middle east respect my pimp hand."


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zepp88 said:


> I want Obama to let it all out, that would be epic.



my life would be complete... just one "..... whaaaaaaaat?"

JUST ONE


----------



## Zepp88

Konfyouzd said:


> you watch boondocks? i believe i know exactly what kinda moment you're referring to.



I love that show.

I haven't had a redneck moment in a while, I need to. Yeehaw.


----------



## Konfyouzd

> A ..... moment is when ignorance overwhelms the mind of a perfectly logical negro male, causing him to act in an illogical, self-destructive manner.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zepp88 said:


> I just want to hear him use the term "cracka' ass" when referring to the previous administration.
> 
> "I vow to make the middle east respect my pimp hand."





Look now..I done told you that whatever Bush's cracka ass did ain't got shit to do with me *puff*. Ask me again and I'm gonna hang my foot in your lily white ass. The middle east is on lock..I wish a " " would try some shit... Bitch don't worry about the economy..you let Banjo Bush fuck it up all these years...then you get a " " in office and now you wanna ask questions. I got this shit.. Ask me one mo goddamn stupid ass question and I'm gonna smack my dick out of your mouth. And that's real. Feel me?


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Look now..I done told you that whatever Bush's cracka ass did ain't got shit to do with me *puff*. Ask me again and I'm gonna hang my foot in your lily white ass. The middle east is on lock..I wish a " " would try some shit... Bitch don't worry about the economy..you let Banjo Bush fuck it up all these years...then you get a " " in office and now you wanna ask questions. I got this shit..



Drakkar for president?

If godless needs any more proof that you're black there it is...


----------



## leandroab

i'm out..

good night folks


----------



## Konfyouzd

leandroab said:


> i'm out..
> 
> good night folks



peace out. you'll need your rest if we're gonna go lootin' this weekend.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> peace out. you'll need your rest if we're gonna go lootin' this weekend.



Why do I have the feeling he'll get away and you'll be all on the news, arrested, and charged for shit that has nothing to do with the original crime.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ cuz that's how it always goes down.

somehow i'll be tied to a drug cartel and prostitution rings...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ cuz that's how it always goes down.
> 
> somehow i'll be tied to a drug cartel and prostitution rings...



And child porn in germany...and the taliban...and resisting arrest, assulting an officer, being black in a 30 lane, disturbing the peace with the smacking of your massive watermelon eating lips, chicken theft, and whistling at a white woman


----------



## Konfyouzd

damn i can still get busted for all that? i love white women. "they smell lemony fresh" (gotta love uncle rukkus)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> (gotta love uncle rukkus)



...No relation


----------



## Konfyouzd

man i really don't feel like going to work anymore...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Luckily I'm off tomorrow. Now if you'll excuse me..I'm going to bed. I'm coming down with something and I'm hopped up on pills that are now taking effect. The rapes shall be postponed until further notice. Sorry to all who were waiting for their turn


----------



## Konfyouzd

word. peace out homie.


----------



## Groff

I'm all alone this weekend.

Wanna come over, Drakkar?


----------



## playstopause

Oh hi!


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ you can come looting with me. might be easier with a crew larger than 3 people even though i feel like zepp will be quite effective/intimidating as the token white guy. 

EDIT: @ groff... Playstopause - you sly bastard...


----------



## Bobby

I want to loot!

pawn shops?


----------



## playstopause

Konfyouzd said:


> Playstopause - you sly bastard...



[SIGN]

[/SIGN]


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

Test.


----------



## playstopause

* crickets *


----------



## Harry

H sharp


----------



## lobee

hoof hearted?


























iyfe hearted.


----------



## playstopause

Harry said:


> H sharp



Sure.


----------



## playstopause

7000 comin' right up!!!!


----------



## playstopause

7000 comin' right up!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

7000 comin' right up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 7000 comin' right up!!!!!!!!!!!!



OMG.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> OMG.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



7000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 7000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



243 000 to go.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Test.


----------



## El Caco

7000 is so 50 minutes ago


----------



## Harry

versus old reply


----------



## Harry

Harry said:


> versus old reply



THE FIGHT IS ON.
ROUND 1.


----------



## Harry

AND OLD REPLY IS CURRENTLY TAKING THE LEAD


----------



## Harry

IN ROUND 2 

BEGINS TO TAKE THE LEAD


----------



## Harry

In round 3 who knows what will happen


----------



## Harry

IN ROUND 4 

MAINTAINS THE LEAD


----------



## Harry

BUT IN A STUNNING TURN OF EVENTS OLD REPLY GETS BACK IN THE LEAD


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Harry




----------



## Wi77iam

limp bizkit fuckin r00lz


----------



## Harry

LIMPZ BIZKETY


----------



## Harry




----------



## Marv Attaxx

Harry said:


> versus old reply


It's amazing how some people get creative in this thread


----------



## Harry

_ Automerged Doublepost _


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Scar Symmetry

> [sign][/sign]





> [sign]
> 
> 
> Marv Attaxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> [sign][evil][sign] It's amazing how some people get creative in this thread [/sign][/evil][/sign]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sign]
Click to expand...




> [sign][/sign]


----------



## Marv Attaxx

^


----------



## Harry

ed Marv


----------



## Harry

AND MY NAME IS HAME AND I LIKE TO JAME WITH MASSIVE OVERLOAD I HAD TO RAME


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

Good Morning all.


----------



## leandroab

Good morning


----------



## Harry

Coffe and beer


----------



## Scar Symmetry

[evil]


> [sign][evil][sign]  [/sign][/evil][/sign]





Marv Attaxx said:


> [sign][evil][sign]  [/sign][/evil][/sign]





> [sign][evil][sign]  [/sign][/evil][/sign]


 [/evil]


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Harry

h5


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry

:lick:
:morrisdancer:
:lick:


----------



## Wi77iam

I said .. Limp Bizkit fuckin r00lz


----------



## Marv Attaxx

32°C, blue sky, a cool pool outside...and I have to work


----------



## Mattmc74

That sucks!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Marv Attaxx said:


> 32°C, blue sky, a cool pool outside...and I have to work



could be worse, you could be Ed Roman


----------



## Mattmc74

Scar Symmetry said:


> could be worse, you could be Ed Roman


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Mattmc74 said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

E!

And also,


Groff said:


>


----------



## Groff

<meta name="keywords" content="11stealthtasticisthebest, 250k : serious business., bacon is never a joke, boobies!!!, celiak: no wang at all, danglies, dont break the page, drakkar loves everybody, e ffs!, e ftw!, elucevanlestelle &lt;3, elucevanlestelleishot, everyone is gay, giant posts are a nono, i fucked your mum, i like toffee., it's a tarp, mopar, nick is sexy, ot rules apply, s7eve loves bacon, send s7eve money, stealthtasticisthebest, \m/, 250k Thread - 100k is back, 7string, sevenstring, guitar, banez, guitarist, shred, schecter, music, metal, rock, acoustic, electric, recording, cakewalk, protools, midi, vai, petrucci, satriani, fretboard" />
<meta name="description" content="Page 704- 250k Thread - 100k is back Off-Topic" />


----------



## Groff

<tr valign="top">
<td class="alt2" width="175" style="border: 1px solid #000000; border-top: 0px; border-bottom: 0px">

<div id="postmenu_1516122">


<a class="bigusername" href="http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/scar-symmetry.html"><!-- google_ad_section_start(weight=ignore) --><span class="usermarkup">Scar Symmetry</span><!-- google_ad_section_end --></a>
<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1516122", true); </script>

</div>

<div class="smallfont">Goofy = Douchey</div>


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Scar Symmetry said:


> could be worse, you could be Ed Roman



Half an hour to go...I gonna eat something...later


----------



## Scar Symmetry

later Marv!


----------



## Mattmc74

a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z - Now i know my ABC's next time won't you sing with me.


----------



## Mattmc74

Mattmc74 said:


> a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z - Now i know my ABC's next time won't you sing with me.



That was dumb!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3 a b c d e f g 1 2 3


----------



## 74n4LL0

è_é VS è_è

who wins?


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Groff

OMG LIVERWURST SAMMICH OM NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## Groff

That was a damn good sammich.


----------



## Groff

And also, Johann is the lord and master


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Mattmc74

I'm going to go get a refill


----------



## leandroab

i'm outta here.. college sucks anal ass

good morning folks


----------



## Mattmc74

Have fun at school.


----------



## Mattmc74

Damn this coffee is good!


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> And also, Johann is the lord and master



 E 

E.

R!


----------



## Mattmc74

E!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Sure Groff..I'll come over.....and over....and over...and over....


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Sure Groff..I'll come over.....and over....and over...and over....



Pfft... I don't put out ONE night and you already move on?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Pfft... I don't put out ONE night and you already move on?



What? He's a backup for when you don't give up the booty. I gotta go somewhere. I still luv you...but a man's got needs damnit


----------



## g3rmanium

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Sure Groff..I'll come over.....and over....and over...and over....



and also, la.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Sure Groff..I'll come over.....and over....and over...and over....



How could you!?!?!??


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

IT'S A TARP!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


>


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I want one...


----------



## 74n4LL0

Click here


----------



## g3rmanium

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> How could you!?!?!??



 E!


----------



## playstopause

Post!


----------



## g3rmanium

E~



playstopause said:


> Post!



E.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> What? He's a backup for when you don't give up the booty. I gotta go somewhere. I still luv you...but a man's got needs damnit






...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> ...






...

R.


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> E!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> R.




Hey where's our buddy desecrated.?


----------



## Bound

E!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Dammit..my ear is clogged and it's fucking up my guitar playing. Everything sounds trebly with an underlying sense of awesome...argh!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy

Bound said:


> Hey where's our buddy desecrated.?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> E!







Randy said:


>


----------



## Bound

Randy said:


>



why are we frowning? I havn't seen him since I came back. Is he okay?


----------



## Randy

He got uber-permabanned by the mods, 95% of which aren't even involved with this site anymore, and while it was still owned by Chris. There's been quite a few people granted a "pass" and allowed to come back but for whatever reason, he hasn't been extended the same courtesy.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Damn...he got served


----------



## possumkiller

there are a lot of pages here.


----------



## Randy

Yeah, at the time there was a lot of transitional shit going on... new rules, etc. Some people were getting banned for saying and doing certain things, and others were not or getting off easier than others. There was a lot of stirring going on at the time, TBH, and he was privy to most of it...

Following a couple people getting banned and/or threads getting close and sanitized (even longer story) he decided to launch an epic tirade against the mod team, calling them cowards for wiping threads and banning everyone involved if they disagreed. The thread was up for maybe 30 min. before he got the boot, and it was deleted.


----------



## 74n4LL0

74n4LL0 said:


> Click here


----------



## Bound

Randy said:


> Yeah, at the time there was a lot of transitional shit going on... new rules, etc. Some people were getting banned for saying and doing certain things, and others were not or getting off easier than others. There was a lot of stirring going on at the time, TBH, and he was privy to most of it...
> 
> Following a couple people getting banned and/or threads getting close and sanitized (even longer story) he decided to launch an epic tirade against the mod team, calling them cowards for wiping threads and banning everyone involved if they disagreed. The thread was up for maybe 30 min. before he got the boot, and it was deleted.



That blows. 

I'm kind of glad I wasn't around for that, as I probably would've gotten myself banned as well.

I despise censorship with all of my heart.


----------



## Randy

Yeah. Things have gotten a lot better as far as that goes, IMO.

I mean, I loved how tight-knit the site was at the time but there were cliques among high-ranking members that've since dissolved and moved on. FWIW, the new mod-team as a whole have had to take on a shitty job (there's a lot less administrator intervention these days and a lot more trolling), and they've still been tops.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!


----------



## Randy

:chronotrigger:


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Randy said:


> :chronotrigger:


----------



## 74n4LL0

é


----------



## g3rmanium

E"



74n4LL0 said:


> é






é


----------



## Randy

_APO... 
PANTOS... 
KAKO... 
DAIMONOS!_


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> E.





NT!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Randy said:


> _APO...
> PANTOS...
> KAKO...
> DAIMONOS!_



That's either Behemoth or a cult's attempt at a children's show catchphrase


----------



## Randy

Both.


----------



## leandroab

asshole


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!

E~

E§


----------



## Randy

bung


----------



## g3rmanium

E!

E.


----------



## Randy

llllllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

F is for fun!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> F is for furries!



Fix'd


----------



## leandroab

playstopause said:


> F is for fuck!


 
Fix'd





playstopause said:


> F is for fudge!


 
Fix'd


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



leandroab said:


> lllll'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> llll'd



Fix'd


----------



## Randy

blorb


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

E!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I want some cold fried chicken......


----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Bound

E!


----------



## Bound

playstopause said:


> 1.





NT!


----------



## Bound

playstopause said:


> 3.





NT


----------



## Bound

NmfnT


----------



## Konfyouzd

alkljdsalj


----------



## vampiregenocide

As I walk through the valley of the shadow of death 
I take a look at my life and realize there's nuttin left 
Cause I've been blastin' and laughin so long that 
Even my ma'ma thinks that my mind is gone 
But I ain't never crossed a man that didn't deserve it 
Me, be treated like a punk, you know that's unheard of 
You better watch how you talkin, and where you walkin 
Or you and your homies might be lined in chalk 
I really hate to trip, but I gotta loc'- 
As they croak I see myself in the pistol smoke, fool
I'm the kinda G the little homies wanna be like 
On my knees in the night 
Sayin prayers in the street light 


We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise 
We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise 
We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise 


Look at the situation, they got me facing
I can't live a normal life, I was raised by the strip
So I gotta be down with the hood team 
Too much television watchin' got me chasin' dreams 
I'm a educated fool with money on my mind 
Got my ten in my hand and a gleam in my eye 
I'm a loc'ed out gangsta, set-trippin banger 
And my homies is down, so don't arouse my anger, fool
Death ain't nuthin but a heart beat away 
I'm livin life do-or-die-a, what can I say? 
I'm twenty-three now, but will I live to see twenty-fow'? 
The way things is goin' I don't know


Tell me why are we, so blind to see 
That the ones we hurt, are you and me

We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise 
We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise 
We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise 



Power and the money, money and the power 
Minute after minute, hour after hour 
Everybody's runnin, but half of them ain't lookin 
What's goin on in the kitchen, but I dont know what's cookin 
They say I got ta learn, but nobody's here to teach me,
If they cant understand it, how can they reach me? 
I guess they can't; I guess they won't 
I guess they frutt; that's why I know my life is outta luck, fool!


We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise 
We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise 
We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise 

Tell me why are we, so blind to see 
That the ones we hurt, are you and me
Tell me why are we, so blind to see 
That the ones we hurt, are you and me


----------



## Bound

Konfyouzd said:


> alkljdsalj






NT!


----------



## Konfyouzd

???

alkjsljljsdj!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Konfyouzd said:


> ???
> 
> alkjsljljsdj!!!



Dude...I'm not sure thats even WS for 4chan.


----------



## Konfyouzd

That's how I roll...

I still don't know what 4chan is... I'm assuming I should consider myself lucky.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Back from work!!
It's been a tough day but this thread always makes me lol 
.....there's a huge-ass storm outside


----------



## Konfyouzd

un dos tres... ale ale ale!


----------



## Groff

vampiregenocide said:


> As I walk through the valley of the shadow of death
> I take a look at my life and realize there's nuttin left
> Cause I've been blastin' and laughin so long that
> Even my ma'ma thinks that my mind is gone
> But I ain't never crossed a man that didn't deserve it
> Me, be treated like a punk, you know that's unheard of
> You better watch how you talkin, and where you walkin
> Or you and your homies might be lined in chalk
> I really hate to trip, but I gotta loc'-
> As they croak I see myself in the pistol smoke, fool
> I'm the kinda G the little homies wanna be like
> On my knees in the night
> Sayin prayers in the street light
> 
> 
> We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> 
> 
> Look at the situation, they got me facing
> I can't live a normal life, I was raised by the strip
> So I gotta be down with the hood team
> Too much television watchin' got me chasin' dreams
> I'm a educated fool with money on my mind
> Got my ten in my hand and a gleam in my eye
> I'm a loc'ed out gangsta, set-trippin banger
> And my homies is down, so don't arouse my anger, fool
> Death ain't nuthin but a heart beat away
> I'm livin life do-or-die-a, what can I say?
> I'm twenty-three now, but will I live to see twenty-fow'?
> The way things is goin' I don't know
> 
> 
> Tell me why are we, so blind to see
> That the ones we hurt, are you and me
> 
> We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> 
> 
> 
> Power and the money, money and the power
> Minute after minute, hour after hour
> Everybody's runnin, but half of them ain't lookin
> What's goin on in the kitchen, but I dont know what's cookin
> They say I got ta learn, but nobody's here to teach me,
> If they cant understand it, how can they reach me?
> I guess they can't; I guess they won't
> I guess they frutt; that's why I know my life is outta luck, fool!
> 
> 
> We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> 
> Tell me why are we, so blind to see
> That the ones we hurt, are you and me
> Tell me why are we, so blind to see
> That the ones we hurt, are you and me




As I walk through the valley where I harvest my grain
I take a look at my wife and realize she's very plain
But that's just perfect for an Amish like me
You know, I shun fancy things like electricity
At 4:30 in the morning I'm milkin' cows
Jebediah feeds the chickens and Jacob plows... fool
And I've been milkin' and plowin' so long that
Even Ezekiel thinks that my mind is gone
I'm a man of the land, I'm into discipline
Got a Bible in my hand and a beard on my chin
But if I finish all of my chores and you finish thine
Then tonight we're gonna party like it's 1699

We been spending most our lives
Living in an Amish paradise
I've churned butter once or twice
Living in an Amish paradise
It's hard work and sacrifice
Living in an Amish paradise
We sell quilts at discount price
Living in an Amish paradise

A local boy kicked me in the butt last week
I just smiled at him and turned the other cheek
I really don't care, in fact I wish him well
'Cause I'll be laughing my head off when he's burning in hell
But I ain't never punched a tourist even if he deserved it
An Amish with a 'tude? You know that's unheard of
I never wear buttons but I got a cool hat
And my homies agree, I really look good in black...fool
If you come to visit, you'll be bored to tears
We haven't even paid the phone bill in 300 years
But we ain't really quaint, so please don't point and stare
We're just technologically impaired

There's no phone, no lights, no motorcar
Not a single luxury
Like Robinson Crusoe
It's as primitive as can be

We been spending most our lives
Living in an Amish paradise
We're just plain and simple guys
Living in an Amish paradise
There's no time for sin and vice
Living in an Amish paradise
We don't fight, we all play nice
Living in an Amish paradise

Hitchin' up the buggy, churnin' lots of butter
Raised a barn on Monday, soon I'll raise another
Think you're really righteous? Think you're pure in heart?
Well, I know I'm a million times as humble as thou art
I'm the pious guy the little Amlettes wanna be like
On my knees day and night scorin' points for the afterlife
So don't be vain and don't be whiny
Or else, my brother, I might have to get medieval on your heinie

We been spending most our lives
Living in an Amish paradise
We're all crazy Mennonites
Living in an Amish paradise
There's no cops or traffic lights
Living in an Amish paradise
But you'd probably think it bites
Living in an Amish paradise


----------



## Randy

One thousand dollors, cash maanies.


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I want some cold fried chicken......



Stereotype comment in 5... 4... 3...


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> Stereotype comment in 5... 4... 3...



Ok I lied.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Yeah, at the time there was a lot of transitional shit going on... new rules, etc. Some people were getting banned for saying and doing certain things, and others were not or getting off easier than others. There was a lot of stirring going on at the time, TBH, and he was privy to most of it...
> 
> Following a couple people getting banned and/or threads getting close and sanitized (even longer story) he decided to launch an epic tirade against the mod team, calling them cowards for wiping threads and banning everyone involved if they disagreed. The thread was up for maybe 30 min. before he got the boot, and it was deleted.



The thread was BEYOND epic. But not the good kind of epic... The h o l y s h i t kind of epic.


----------



## Groff

WELCOME TO MY SACK... UGH!!


----------



## Groff

I miss his epic quotes though...

"...then a giraffe hid behind the cabbage and the car fermented itself into a polar bear and now I don't know where my keys are."


----------



## Groff

Here's a classic story from the 100k group. As told by master Randy

*ahem*

My dear boy, let me tell you the story of the robot overlords...
You see... All the planets of the Arktan galaxy were at war... Decades of feuding between the Perverts and the Internal Power Supply Union were taking their toll on their worlds... On the brink of total collapse and annihilation, they reached an agreement... You see, several generations earlier... the two groups were one in the same... The Internal Power Supply Union built the technologies that fed all Arktanians... And the Perverts had sex with those pieces of technology... After these piece of machinery were defiled, they were sent to other galaxies as "B-Stock" electronics... Inevitably, those who received the "used goods" began to face problems...
It wasn't until the Digitech GNX Ozone Creator broke down on planet Severed Headstock 19, killing everyone, that the planets realized... The Arktanians had been selling them machines that were filled with hundred of gallons of alien seman... And as such, all units they had bought would inevitably face the same fate... The Intergalactic Federation of Planets for a Mutual Understanding of Fairness and Hatred Toward Monster Cables sent a diplomat to the Arktanian galaxy to negotiate reimbursement for their crimes... Once the diplomat arrived, infighing broke out among the Perverts and the Internal Power Supply Union... The Internal Power Supply Unionians felt that the Perverts were depositing far too many 'albino tadpoles' in to their hard work...The Perverts believed that the units were defective and overly prone to basic 'Alien vs. Unit Sexual encounters' and as such... the Internal Power Supply Union should be the ones to pay the The Intergalactic Federation of Planets for a Mutual Understanding of Fairness and Hatred Toward Monster Cables' hefty fine ($15 USD).... Both sides became outraged, and thus, the Chibanez War began... Still awaiting payment, the The Intergalactic Federation of Planets for a Mutual Understanding of Fairness and Hatred Toward Monster Cables sent a final notice to the Arktanian galaxy... Facing obliteration via The Intergalactic Federation of Planets for a Mutual Understanding of Fairness and Hatred Toward Monster Cables intervention, or their own civil war.... They decided they must come together to end this... Their decision was to send a single Arktanian robot child to Earth, encased in an ICBM... Millions of years travel, in deep-space slumber, the robot child crash landed on Earth... He awoke in Switzerland and he saw a nation of perverse, technology obsessed being surrounding him... Reminded of his home world, he decided to make this his base of operations... After informing the Arktanians of Earth's weak carbon-based lifeforms, the Perverts and the Internal Power Supply Union came to a decision... They would send a fleet of Octaver-Powered, ICBM's with laser guided dildo launching capabilities to enslave Earth... For the last few decades, these robotic Arktanian giants have watched Earth from their base on the Moon's surface... But there was something that the Arktanian's never anticipated... That little Arktanian robot child fell in love with an Earth being... A dirtied sock, with a green and blue stripe... Feeling love and sympathy for the first time in his existence, he decided that he had to do the unthinkable... INFORM THE HUMANS OF HIS ARKTANIAN BRETHREN, AND THEIR COMING ATTACK... Penetrate the 'inner circle' of Earth's principle source of news and propaganda... The SS.org Corporate Compound! Armed with a chicken, a reversed headstock, flashbangs, and a love for socks and ICBMs.. this robot child (dubbed Arktan) began his task... He's shared his stories of intergalactic apocalypse for ages now... but his cries fall on deaf ears.... And that brings us to today, young TheMissing... The responsibility rests on you, TheMissing, to inform all humans of the prophet Arktan... It is through your kind words, and your affinity for Peanut Butter Randy Time, that you can appeal to the masses, and save them from destruction... You're their only hope.

The End.


----------



## Groff

It took my a half hour to copy/paste all that...


----------



## Groff

Frate Metallo... Metal with an old monk singing. Does it get any more badass?


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## vampiregenocide

Groff said:


> Tittehs



Correct.


----------



## Groff

Bewbs


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> Tittehs


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Funky Munky...is chunky


----------



## Randy

Groff said:


> Here's a classic story from the 100k group. As told by master Randy
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> My dear boy, let me tell you the story of the robot overlords...
> You see... All the planets of the Arktan galaxy were at war... Decades of feuding between the Perverts and the Internal Power Supply Union were taking their toll on their worlds... On the brink of total collapse and annihilation, they reached an agreement... You see, several generations earlier... the two groups were one in the same... The Internal Power Supply Union built the technologies that fed all Arktanians... And the Perverts had sex with those pieces of technology... After these piece of machinery were defiled, they were sent to other galaxies as "B-Stock" electronics... Inevitably, those who received the "used goods" began to face problems...
> It wasn't until the Digitech GNX Ozone Creator broke down on planet Severed Headstock 19, killing everyone, that the planets realized... The Arktanians had been selling them machines that were filled with hundred of gallons of alien seman... And as such, all units they had bought would inevitably face the same fate... The Intergalactic Federation of Planets for a Mutual Understanding of Fairness and Hatred Toward Monster Cables sent a diplomat to the Arktanian galaxy to negotiate reimbursement for their crimes... Once the diplomat arrived, infighing broke out among the Perverts and the Internal Power Supply Union... The Internal Power Supply Unionians felt that the Perverts were depositing far too many 'albino tadpoles' in to their hard work...The Perverts believed that the units were defective and overly prone to basic 'Alien vs. Unit Sexual encounters' and as such... the Internal Power Supply Union should be the ones to pay the The Intergalactic Federation of Planets for a Mutual Understanding of Fairness and Hatred Toward Monster Cables' hefty fine ($15 USD).... Both sides became outraged, and thus, the Chibanez War began... Still awaiting payment, the The Intergalactic Federation of Planets for a Mutual Understanding of Fairness and Hatred Toward Monster Cables sent a final notice to the Arktanian galaxy... Facing obliteration via The Intergalactic Federation of Planets for a Mutual Understanding of Fairness and Hatred Toward Monster Cables intervention, or their own civil war.... They decided they must come together to end this... Their decision was to send a single Arktanian robot child to Earth, encased in an ICBM... Millions of years travel, in deep-space slumber, the robot child crash landed on Earth... He awoke in Switzerland and he saw a nation of perverse, technology obsessed being surrounding him... Reminded of his home world, he decided to make this his base of operations... After informing the Arktanians of Earth's weak carbon-based lifeforms, the Perverts and the Internal Power Supply Union came to a decision... They would send a fleet of Octaver-Powered, ICBM's with laser guided dildo launching capabilities to enslave Earth... For the last few decades, these robotic Arktanian giants have watched Earth from their base on the Moon's surface... But there was something that the Arktanian's never anticipated... That little Arktanian robot child fell in love with an Earth being... A dirtied sock, with a green and blue stripe... Feeling love and sympathy for the first time in his existence, he decided that he had to do the unthinkable... INFORM THE HUMANS OF HIS ARKTANIAN BRETHREN, AND THEIR COMING ATTACK... Penetrate the 'inner circle' of Earth's principle source of news and propaganda... The SS.org Corporate Compound! Armed with a chicken, a reversed headstock, flashbangs, and a love for socks and ICBMs.. this robot child (dubbed Arktan) began his task... He's shared his stories of intergalactic apocalypse for ages now... but his cries fall on deaf ears.... And that brings us to today, young TheMissing... The responsibility rests on you, TheMissing, to inform all humans of the prophet Arktan... It is through your kind words, and your affinity for Peanut Butter Randy Time, that you can appeal to the masses, and save them from destruction... You're their only hope.
> 
> The End.


----------



## El Caco

vampiregenocide said:


> As I walk through the valley of the shadow of death
> I take a look at my life and realize there's nuttin left
> Cause I've been blastin' and laughin so long that
> Even my ma'ma thinks that my mind is gone
> But I ain't never crossed a man that didn't deserve it
> Me, be treated like a punk, you know that's unheard of
> You better watch how you talkin, and where you walkin
> Or you and your homies might be lined in chalk
> I really hate to trip, but I gotta loc'-
> As they croak I see myself in the pistol smoke, fool
> I'm the kinda G the little homies wanna be like
> On my knees in the night
> Sayin prayers in the street light
> 
> 
> We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> 
> 
> Look at the situation, they got me facing
> I can't live a normal life, I was raised by the strip
> So I gotta be down with the hood team
> Too much television watchin' got me chasin' dreams
> I'm a educated fool with money on my mind
> Got my ten in my hand and a gleam in my eye
> I'm a loc'ed out gangsta, set-trippin banger
> And my homies is down, so don't arouse my anger, fool
> Death ain't nuthin but a heart beat away
> I'm livin life do-or-die-a, what can I say?
> I'm twenty-three now, but will I live to see twenty-fow'?
> The way things is goin' I don't know
> 
> 
> Tell me why are we, so blind to see
> That the ones we hurt, are you and me
> 
> We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> 
> 
> 
> Power and the money, money and the power
> Minute after minute, hour after hour
> Everybody's runnin, but half of them ain't lookin
> What's goin on in the kitchen, but I dont know what's cookin
> They say I got ta learn, but nobody's here to teach me,
> If they cant understand it, how can they reach me?
> I guess they can't; I guess they won't
> I guess they frutt; that's why I know my life is outta luck, fool!
> 
> 
> We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We been spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> We keep spending most our lives living in a Gangsta's Paradise
> 
> Tell me why are we, so blind to see
> That the ones we hurt, are you and me
> Tell me why are we, so blind to see
> That the ones we hurt, are you and me



This one is betterer


----------



## Zepp88

^^ I don't think so, but it's pretty good as well. 

What's the story on that version? Just different verses?

Edit:
On second thought, this version is really well put together...


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


> I miss his epic quotes though...
> 
> "...then a giraffe hid behind the cabbage and the car fermented itself into a polar bear and now I don't know where my keys are."



We really need to get Jon back in here...


----------



## Zepp88

Randy said:


> Yeah, at the time there was a lot of transitional shit going on... new rules, etc. Some people were getting banned for saying and doing certain things, and others were not or getting off easier than others. There was a lot of stirring going on at the time, TBH, and he was privy to most of it...
> 
> Following a couple people getting banned and/or threads getting close and sanitized (even longer story) he decided to launch an epic tirade against the mod team, calling them cowards for wiping threads and banning everyone involved if they disagreed. The thread was up for maybe 30 min. before he got the boot, and it was deleted.



He actually wanted the ban, he just wanted to go out with a bang. I was talking to him on MSN as he posted it


----------



## El Caco

I don't know what the story is, they were both released around the same time, I first heard it on a promo CD I was given at a club that also had some cool House of Pain tracks. It's off the album "I am L.V." I don't think it sold very well.


----------



## El Caco

Randy said:


> Yeah. Things have gotten a lot better as far as that goes, IMO.
> 
> I mean, I loved how tight-knit the site was at the time but there were cliques among high-ranking members that've since dissolved and moved on. FWIW, the new mod-team as a whole have had to take on a shitty job (there's a lot less administrator intervention these days and a lot more trolling), and they've still been tops.


----------



## Randy




----------



## playstopause

Bound said:


> NT



If you say so.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Following a couple people getting banned and/or threads getting close and sanitized (even longer story) he decided to launch an epic tirade against the mod team, calling them cowards for wiping threads and banning everyone involved if they disagreed. The thread was up for maybe 30 min. before he got the boot, and it was deleted.



I've read that thread.


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> The thread was BEYOND epic. But not the good kind of epic... The h o l y s h i t kind of epic.



Forever engraved in our hearts.  

And also, la.


----------



## playstopause

garcia3441 said:


> NEW BUSH COINS


----------



## Harry

Yeah5


----------



## Randy

Yez.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>




Holy fucking shit!!!


----------



## Harry

Randy said:


> Yez.


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Mattmc74

Now i'm off to work.


----------



## leandroab




----------



## Marv Attaxx




----------



## Scar Symmetry

+  =  x  =  %


----------



## playstopause

post!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> post!



weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeee!



FTW.


----------



## Dan

just thought id let you all know im heading off now to go for a poo 

ill give feedback when i get back 

Well im back

Have to say that was a smooth transaction, and there wasnt any splashback and i didnt have to wipe too much.

id give it an 8/10 on the Poo scale


----------



## Konfyouzd

Scar Symmetry said:


> +  =  x  =  %



best math i've seen in years...



Plug said:


> just thought id let you all know im heading off now to go for a poo
> 
> ill give feedback when i get back
> 
> Well im back
> 
> Have to say that was a smooth transaction, and there wasnt any splashback and i didnt have to wipe too much.
> 
> id give it an 8/10 on the Poo scale



ok... now walking away from that situation, what do you feel you've learned?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Plug said:


> Well im back
> 
> Have to say that was a smooth transaction, and there wasnt any splashback and i didnt have to wipe too much.
> 
> id give it an 8/10 on the Poo scale



cool poo review 

though I think you mean backsplash 



Konfyouzd said:


> best math i've seen in years...


----------



## Konfyouzd

backsplash


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I quite like it


----------



## Dan

You would dame edna


----------



## Konfyouzd

refreshing?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I like it when it splashes into my face


----------



## Konfyouzd

how the hell would you do that?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

you gotta be real quick, doing it right is an art in itself


----------



## Dan

he sits really high, wait for his poop to pop out then quickly turns himself over so his face is adjacent to the bowl?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

^ Plug's done it too, see? 

man it's good to be back


----------



## Konfyouzd

ahhh... i get it. sounds like one would have to be in peak physical condition to pull something like this off...


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Marv Attaxx

^^^your avatar scares me


----------



## Scar Symmetry

hey buddy, that's my face


----------



## Konfyouzd

that's one fine piece of woman... what are you smokin'?


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Scar Symmetry said:


> hey buddy, that's my face


that scares me even more


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Scar Symmetry

the mods did it, don't blame me


----------



## Marv Attaxx

This is so gruesome by the mods 
But now I shut up...and don't want to be creepy-avatared 
Fear the mods


----------



## Scar Symmetry

they're big ol' softies really


----------



## Marv Attaxx

psst!!!
they can hear us!!!
they always do...
*hides in the corner*


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Groff

uhhhhh


----------



## Groff

la


----------



## Groff

Whee


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

hollahollahollahollahollahollahollahollahollaholla


----------



## Groff

w00t


----------



## Groff

*burp*


----------



## Groff

Bunneh


----------



## Groff

Damnitt people!


----------



## Groff

Someone broke page 721


----------



## Groff

READ THE FUCKING RULES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groff

You're lucky I knew how to get past it...


----------



## Groff

Someone divided by  again


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I divided by  soz guys


----------



## Groff

11stealthtasticisthebest, 250k : serious business., bacon is never a joke, boobies!!!, celiak: no wang at all, danglies, *dont break the page*, drakkar loves everybody, e ffs!, e ftw!, elucevanlestelle <3, elucevanlestelleishot, everyone is gay,* giant posts are a nono*, i fucked your mum, i like toffee., it's a tarp, mopar, nick is sexy, *ot rules apply*, s7eve loves bacon, *send s7eve money*, stealthtasticisthebest, \m/


----------



## Groff

Scar Symmetry said:


> I divided by  soz guys


----------



## Scar Symmetry

it wasn't my intention to break the page


----------



## Groff

First a bacon thread, then you divide by ?

You don't learn, do you?


----------



## Groff

Scar Symmetry said:


> it wasn't my intention to break the page



That's what *I* said.


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Groff said:


> First a bacon thread, then you divide by ?
> 
> You don't learn, do you?



only one of them was deliberate


----------



## Groff

*points to the tags*





Tags said:


> giant posts are a nono


----------



## Groff

This thread needs a little Mr. Test.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Scar Symmetry

I said soz k?


----------



## Groff

Scar Symmetry said:


> I said soz k?



soz doesn't excuse you for trying to get the thread closed


----------



## lobee

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 6010201 bytes) in /home/sevenstr/public_html/forum/includes/functions.php on line 5420


----------



## Konfyouzd

Scar Symmetry said:


> it wasn't my intention to break the page



ha... i just discovered this broken page. wtf happened? im so confused...


----------



## Groff

Konfyouzd said:


> ha... i just discovered this broken page. wtf happened? im so confused...



He made a giant post, and/or divided by


----------



## Konfyouzd

ahh gotcha. there have been some pretty big ones in here already. clearly scar symmetry has breached the maximum capacity. way to push the envelope, my friend.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

.


----------



## Groff

.


----------



## Bobby

Fuck I'm having problems replying to this thread!


----------



## Bobby

Well fuck me I just replied. I was getting a error that said I wans't authorized for the server connections. Next time I will take a screen shot.


----------



## Groff

Bobby said:


> Well fuck me I just replied. I was getting a error that said I wans't authorized for the server connections. Next time I will take a screen shot.



Probably just a fluke


----------



## WhitechapelCS




----------



## Marv Attaxx

Groff said:


> He made a giant post, and/or divided by


postal-posting ftw


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Bobby

WhitechapelCS said:


>


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ xzibit did that guitar for me


----------



## El Caco

Scar is gone for a week, if this thread get nuked by another mod now I might just make that a perma, pointless big posts will receive bans from now on, if it breaks the page I might close the fucking thing myself and perma the idiot.

[action=s7eve]decides to go settle down before he does something drastic and locks all of OT [/action]


----------



## Dan

s7eve said:


> Scar is gone for a week, if this thread get nuked by another mod now I might just make that a perma, pointless big posts will receive bans from now on, if it breaks the page I might close the fucking thing myself and perma the idiot.
> 
> * s7eve decides to go settle down before he does something drastic and locks all of OT



Ahh dude you cant Perma Dave! It was all in good faith, he didnt actually mean to do it!


----------



## Konfyouzd

don't lock all of OT. that would make me a very sad little boy.



Plug said:


> Ahh dude you cant Perma Dave! It was all in good faith, he didnt actually mean to do it!



that too. dave is my friend 

now back to this guitar xzibit pimped for me...


----------



## vampiregenocide

s7eve said:


> Scar is gone for a week, if this thread get nuked by another mod now I might just make that a perma, pointless big posts will receive bans from now on, if it breaks the page I might close the fucking thing myself and perma the idiot.
> 
> * s7eve decides to go settle down before he does something drastic and locks all of OT



Ah man he just got unbanned.


----------



## Konfyouzd

damn...

repeat offender? dave, you devil you...

so anyone else listening to nightwish right now?


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> NT!



 NmfnT!


----------



## Konfyouzd

what the bloodclaat is that?


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> And also, La



And also, La

E!


----------



## Konfyouzd

F!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Konfyouzd said:


> F!



No u.

E~


----------



## Konfyouzd

A...?


----------



## g3rmanium

E-



Konfyouzd said:


> A...?



...nal?


----------



## Konfyouzd

mama said gators is so ornery cuz they gots all them teeth n no toothbrush

"They can't keep a good man down
Always keep a smile when they want me to frown
Keep the vibes and I stood my ground
They will never ever take my crown
Who Jah bless I say no man curse
Things getting better when they thought it would be worse
Here come the officers asking for a search
They found no weapon just only a jar of herbs

I'm solid as a rock 
They just can't stop me now
Even when they set their traps
They just can't stop me now
People will say this and that
They just can't stop me now
Even when they set up road blocks
They just can't stop me now"

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH RASTA-FAR-I BU'N FIYAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## playstopause

post!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> post!



QFT.


----------



## Konfyouzd

bombaclaat


----------



## g3rmanium

S!

S.


----------



## liamh

When I look at the edge
Oh it scares me.

Though I know I'll go,
always go back.

If there was somewhere to go,
my boat wasn't holed on the reef.

And my lack of belief 
in the truth I am seeing...

To you I'll tie
my inner eye
which never, ever
ever lies.

Leave behind
to seek
and find
within
the things
you see.


----------



## El Caco

vampiregenocide said:


> Ah man he just got unbanned.



It's not rocket surgery, seriously how many warnings do you need to give people before they get the point?

Every time I saw a massive post of smilies or repeated text I was tempted to pull the trigger but I thought to myself they must know the limit, I will give them the benefit of the doubt.

But when you break the page I have to painstakingly open up every post on the board individually one by one from the last post that works in the thread until I find the broken post. If the board had lots of activity at the time it takes ages and is annoying.

It's really simple, you have your playground here, I like it, I want it to stay so don't fuck it up for everyone, *don't shit in the sandpit!*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Xzibit is sexeh...


----------



## Konfyouzd

hehe. welcome back, sir drakkar.

i think it's about time i left work and got some damn beer.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

s7eve said:


> *don't shit in the sandpit!*





Can I still piss in the cornflakes?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

no


----------



## Konfyouzd

piss in any cornflakes you like. don't let the man keep you down!

FIGHT THE POWER


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I'm hungry...
please don't piss in my cornflakes


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ don't eat cornflakes...


----------



## Marv Attaxx

But I'm too lazy to cook now, it's 2 am 
I don't want to eat piss-cornflakes...
Now I'm sad


----------



## Konfyouzd

make some brownies... with weed in em. it's only 8PM here.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I've got no brownies here 
I should go to bed anyways...
So good night
ss.org


----------



## AK DRAGON

mmmmm brownies made with Toblerone


----------



## leandroab

YO BIOTCHES!!!!!!!

Imma have some fun by my sorry fat ass and pley some counter strike


----------



## Groff

Plug said:


> Ahh dude you cant Perma Dave! It was all in good faith, he didnt actually mean to do it!



Neither did I when I did it, but it proved that it could actually be done, so that no one would do it again.

Dividing by  is never acceptable


----------



## Groff

s7eve = the man


----------



## Groff

send s7eve money, and bacon salt


----------



## Groff

Which is delicious btw!


----------



## playstopause

Bingo! (was his name)


----------



## leandroab

dick talk


----------



## playstopause

leandroab said:


> dick talk


----------



## Wi77iam

AK DRAGON said:


> mmmmm brownies made with Toblerone


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>





Wi77iam said:


>



This, is a banane -->


----------



## Wi77iam

BANANANANANA


----------



## playstopause

Wi77iam said:


> BANANANANANA



[SIGN]

[/SIGN]


----------



## leandroab

_[sign]banana talk_
[/sign]


----------



## Harry

talk


















 

 

 

 leandroab View Public Profile Send a private message to leandroab Find More Posts by leandroab Add leandroab to Your Contacts 


 Page 729 of 729 *«* First < 229629679715716717718719720721722723724725726727728 *729* ​ 
Edit Tags 
Tags 11stealthtasticisthebest, 250k : serious business., bacon is never a joke, boobies!!!, celiak: no wang at all, danglies, dont break the page, drakkar loves everybody, e ffs!, e ftw!, elucevanlestelle <3, elucevanlestelleishot, everyone is gay, giant posts are a nono, i fucked your mum, i like toffee., it's a tarp, mopar, nick is sexy, ot rules apply, s7eve loves bacon, send s7eve money, stealthtasticisthebest, \m/



vBulletin Message Cancel Changes 
Quick Reply The following errors occurred with your submission Okay Message:



































​
​


----------



## Wi77iam




----------



## leandroab

Wi77iam View Public Profile Send a private message to Wi77iam Find More Posts by Wi77iam Add Wi77iam to Your Contacts 


 Page 729 of 729 *«* First < 229629679715716717718719720721722723724725726727728 *729* ​ 
Edit Tags 
Tags 11stealthtasticisthebest, 250k : serious business., bacon is never a joke, boobies!!!, celiak: no wang at all, danglies, dont break the page, drakkar loves everybody, e ffs!, e ftw!, elucevanlestelle <3, elucevanlestelleishot, everyone is gay, giant posts are a nono, i fucked your mum, i like toffee., it's a tarp, mopar, nick is sexy, ot rules apply, s7eve loves bacon, send s7eve money, stealthtasticisthebest, \m/



vBulletin Message Cancel Changes 
Quick Reply The following errors occurred with your submission Okay Message:



































































Options Show your signature
Quote message in reply? ​ 




*Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait*​ 
*«* Previous Thread | Next Thread *»*​ 
Thread Tools



Show Printable Version



Email this Page



Subscribe to this Thread 
Display Modes



*Linear Mode*



Switch to Hybrid Mode



Switch to Threaded Mode 
Search this Thread 
Advanced Search 
Rate This Thread



Excellent



Good



Average



Bad



Terrible


*Forum Jump*
User Control Panel Private Messages Subscriptions Who's Online Search Forums Forums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Home Depot Build Challenge Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions​ 


 Similar Threads Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post New 100k thread in OT? E Lucevan Le Stelle Feedback & Suggestions 16 04-19-2009 07:52 PM 100k thread MorbidTravis Off-Topic 12 09-01-2008 07:02 PM Johann, and erm.. Whoever the 100k dude actually was. Chris Off-Topic 52 07-24-2008 10:44 AM In light of the Yngwie-sucks thread a while back... Nik General Music Discussion 30 03-12-2006 08:49 AM 


 

 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 

 Powered by vBulletin 3.7.3
Copyright ©2000 - 2009, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. 
Search Engine Optimization by vBSEO 3.2.0 
"777" Logo © Darren Wilson
Privacy Policy
Affiliate Links Directory 







 

 

​ 

 
​ 

LinkBack



LinkBack URL



About LinkBacks 
Page generated in *0.30725* seconds with *22* queries


----------



## Groff

Wi77iam said:


>



The 250k thread is a safe haven for Toblerone/Bacon. So long as you don't flood the page with pictures of them and break a page.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

leandroab said:


> Wi77iam View Public Profile Send a private message to Wi77iam Find More Posts by Wi77iam Add Wi77iam to Your Contacts
> 
> 
> Page 729 of 729 *«* First < 229629679715716717718719720721722723724725726727728 *729* ​
> Edit Tags
> Tags 11stealthtasticisthebest, 250k : serious business., bacon is never a joke, boobies!!!, celiak: no wang at all, danglies, dont break the page, drakkar loves everybody, e ffs!, e ftw!, elucevanlestelle <3, elucevanlestelleishot, everyone is gay, giant posts are a nono, i fucked your mum, i like toffee., it's a tarp, mopar, nick is sexy, ot rules apply, s7eve loves bacon, send s7eve money, stealthtasticisthebest, \m/
> 
> 
> 
> vBulletin Message Cancel Changes
> Quick Reply The following errors occurred with your submission Okay Message:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Options Show your signature
> Quote message in reply? ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait*​
> *«* Previous Thread | Next Thread *»*​
> Thread Tools
> 
> 
> 
> Show Printable Version
> 
> 
> 
> Email this Page
> 
> 
> 
> Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> 
> 
> 
> *Linear Mode*
> 
> 
> 
> Switch to Hybrid Mode
> 
> 
> 
> Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent
> 
> 
> 
> Good
> 
> 
> 
> Average
> 
> 
> 
> Bad
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible
> 
> 
> *Forum Jump*
> User Control Panel Private Messages Subscriptions Who's Online Search Forums Forums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Home Depot Build Challenge Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions​
> 
> 
> Similar Threads Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post New 100k thread in OT? E Lucevan Le Stelle Feedback & Suggestions 16 04-19-2009 07:52 PM 100k thread MorbidTravis Off-Topic 12 09-01-2008 07:02 PM Johann, and erm.. Whoever the 100k dude actually was. Chris Off-Topic 52 07-24-2008 10:44 AM In light of the Yngwie-sucks thread a while back... Nik General Music Discussion 30 03-12-2006 08:49 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.3
> Copyright ©2000 - 2009, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> Search Engine Optimization by vBSEO 3.2.0
> Search Engine Optimization by vBSEO 3.2.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> LinkBack
> 
> 
> 
> LinkBack URL
> 
> 
> 
> About LinkBacks
> Page generated in *0.30725* seconds with *22* queries



Now it's getting confusing


----------



## Konfyouzd

man we were gonna have bacon this morning... but i went into the refrigerator and it turns out the bacon went bad.


----------



## Se7enMeister

fjkfjkjk

dfrthikdghkdghk

fghkfghkfghkfghkghkghkghk


----------



## leandroab

*Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait*​ 


why is it taking so damn long ???​


----------



## g3rmanium

Harry said:


> talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leandroab View Public Profile Send a private message to leandroab Find More Posts by leandroab Add leandroab to Your Contacts
> 
> 
> Page 729 of 729 *«* First < 229629679715716717718719720721722723724725726727728 *729* ​
> Edit Tags
> Tags 11stealthtasticisthebest, 250k : serious business., bacon is never a joke, boobies!!!, celiak: no wang at all, danglies, dont break the page, drakkar loves everybody, e ffs!, e ftw!, elucevanlestelle <3, elucevanlestelleishot, everyone is gay, giant posts are a nono, i fucked your mum, i like toffee., it's a tarp, mopar, nick is sexy, ot rules apply, s7eve loves bacon, send s7eve money, stealthtasticisthebest, \m/
> 
> 
> 
> vBulletin Message Cancel Changes
> Quick Reply The following errors occurred with your submission Okay Message:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​



Quoted! 



leandroab said:


> Wi77iam View Public Profile Send a private message to Wi77iam Find More Posts by Wi77iam Add Wi77iam to Your Contacts
> 
> 
> Page 729 of 729 *«* First < 229629679715716717718719720721722723724725726727728 *729* ​
> Edit Tags
> Tags 11stealthtasticisthebest, 250k : serious business., bacon is never a joke, boobies!!!, celiak: no wang at all, danglies, dont break the page, drakkar loves everybody, e ffs!, e ftw!, elucevanlestelle <3, elucevanlestelleishot, everyone is gay, giant posts are a nono, i fucked your mum, i like toffee., it's a tarp, mopar, nick is sexy, ot rules apply, s7eve loves bacon, send s7eve money, stealthtasticisthebest, \m/
> 
> 
> 
> vBulletin Message Cancel Changes
> Quick Reply The following errors occurred with your submission Okay Message:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Options Show your signature
> Quote message in reply? ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait*​
> *«* Previous Thread | Next Thread *»*​
> Thread Tools
> 
> 
> 
> Show Printable Version
> 
> 
> 
> Email this Page
> 
> 
> 
> Subscribe to this Thread
> Display Modes
> 
> 
> 
> *Linear Mode*
> 
> 
> 
> Switch to Hybrid Mode
> 
> 
> 
> Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent
> 
> 
> 
> Good
> 
> 
> 
> Average
> 
> 
> 
> Bad
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible
> 
> 
> *Forum Jump*
> User Control Panel Private Messages Subscriptions Who's Online Search Forums Forums Home Site Features & Information New Member Introductions Guitar Of The Month Sevenstring Guitar Database Home Depot Build Challenge Interviews, Reviews & Tech Articles Artist Reviews & Interviews The Sevenstring.org Workbench Guitar Reviews Gear Reviews Music Discussion General Music Discussion Sevenstring Guitars Standard Guitars Extended Range Guitars Bass Guitar Discussion Drums & Percussion Pickups, Electronics & General Tech Recording Studio Live Performance & Stage Sound Gear & Equipment Jazz, Acoustic, Classical & Fingerstyle Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques Beginner Central General Discussion Off-Topic The Lounge Politics & Current Events Movies, Books, TV & Media Computers, Electronics, IT & Gaming Lifestyle, Health, Fitness & Food Art, Media & Photography Sports Talk Marketplace Guitars For Sale / Trade / Wanted Gear For Sale / Trade/ Wanted Dealers & Group Buys General For Sale / Wanted Musician Classifieds Site Updates & Support Site News & Support Sevenstring.org Mobile Feedback & Suggestions​
> 
> 
> Similar Threads Thread Thread Starter Forum Replies Last Post New 100k thread in OT? E Lucevan Le Stelle Feedback & Suggestions 16 04-19-2009 07:52 PM 100k thread MorbidTravis Off-Topic 12 09-01-2008 07:02 PM Johann, and erm.. Whoever the 100k dude actually was. Chris Off-Topic 52 07-24-2008 10:44 AM In light of the Yngwie-sucks thread a while back... Nik General Music Discussion 30 03-12-2006 08:49 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powered by vBulletin 3.7.3
> Copyright ©2000 - 2009, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> <br /><!-- google_ad_section_start(weight=ignore) -->Search Engine Optimization by <a rel="nofollow" href="http://www.crawlability.com/vbseo/">vBSEO</a> 3.2.0<!-- google_ad_section_end -->
> Search Engine Optimization by vBSEO 3.2.0
> "777" Logo © Darren Wilson
> Privacy Policy
> Affiliate Links Directory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> LinkBack
> 
> 
> 
> LinkBack URL
> 
> 
> 
> About LinkBacks
> Page generated in *0.30725* seconds with *22* queries



Quoted! 

E.


----------



## leandroab

leandroab More is BE77ER


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## djpharoah

Random MOD Appearance.

 









Bitches 



That is all


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

djpharoah said:


> Random MOD Appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitches
> 
> 
> 
> That is all


----------



## leandroab

playstopause *President / RHLC ©*


----------



## Konfyouzd

bombaclaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mah SPOON is too big!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

damn. that's fucked up

M-E-T-H-O-D MAN!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Is it just me or did it seem for a while that Method Man and Redman were fucking...they were ALWAYS together...ALL the time


----------



## Konfyouzd

basically. i didn't think about it like that... but they were definitely ALWAYS together...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

They were doing something..they were constantly together.


----------



## Konfyouzd

man i have some stupid fuckin' friends

"you're gonna see me on tv. george lopez: rescue nanny nine juan juan. mira... go ahead. suck your thumb SUCK YOUR THUMB! when you go to sleep i'm gonna put chile on them!"

are there any bass players in here? every time i post a thread tryina get help w/ my bass i get completely ignored...


----------



## Groff




----------



## playstopause

10.


----------



## playstopause

9.


----------



## playstopause

8.


----------



## playstopause

7.


----------



## playstopause

6.


----------



## playstopause

5.


----------



## playstopause

4.


----------



## playstopause

3.


----------



## playstopause

2.


----------



## playstopause

1.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## leandroab

playstopause *President / RHLC ©*








 


















cockshot





dicktalk


----------



## playstopause




----------



## thebhef

Boosh!


----------



## thebhef

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


----------



## Harry

Daytona


----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

Harry said:


>


----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry

stugg


----------



## Harry

52


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

These invisible bitches keep talkin bout the pleasure


----------



## Harry




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

It's Tarp A!!


----------



## Groff

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


----------



## Groff

Bitch, lemme holla at them tittehs


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Groff




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I has a flavor


----------



## Groff




----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## leandroab

physical


----------



## Groff

leandroab said:


> physical


----------



## playstopause

Ok.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Snuffa daximary


----------



## Groff

Snuffa Luffagous


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Nixer derhaffidary?


----------



## leandroab

Groff 
Medicine Chief/RHLC©







 

Join Date: Jul 2007
Location: South Jersey
Posts: 6,248 

Real Name: Chris
Main Seven: Schecter Loomis TOM
Rig: 5150 II-4x12 ov d00m

Thanked: 212 











































Snuffa Luffagous

 AHHH MOTHERLAND!

All hail soviet *Arktanistan-Groffistan!*

_Formerly TheMissing_​


----------



## thebhef

leandroab said:


> Groff
> Medicine Chief/RHLC©
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2007
> Location: South Jersey
> Posts: 6,248
> 
> Real Name: Chris
> Main Seven: Schecter Loomis TOM
> Rig: 5150 II-4x12 ov d00m
> 
> Thanked: 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snuffa Luffagous
> 
> AHHH MOTHERLAND!
> 
> All hail soviet *Arktanistan-Groffistan!*
> 
> _Formerly TheMissing, currently Groff_​


----------



## Konfyouzd

coman mierda


----------



## thebhef

WORDS.


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> coman mierda



Come você, seu filho da puta!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Jufistidary slerpisgonimum


----------



## Konfyouzd

umm... that only kind of made sense hehe


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Trisdem? Nanacaxillary fortidee? MARMA STARFALLATIMARY!!


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> umm... that only kind of made sense hehe


what?


----------



## Konfyouzd

no sé de qué hablabas, viejo... 

solo sé que querías que comiera algo...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Nestum fordrivendary....stuzim nafaru.

Apakey


----------



## Konfyouzd

umm... wut the FUCK is you talkin' bout, bruh???


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Nigstarvum toparidary!

Shysterfallom makorvoy!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

word...


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> no sé de qué hablabas, viejo...
> 
> solo sé que querías que comiera algo...



Estamos nos comunicando em duas línguas diferentes!! Não é impressionante!?


----------



## Konfyouzd

leandroab said:


> Estamos nos comunicando em duas línguas diferentes!! Não é impressionante!?



well that made sense. it appears you understand mine better than i understand yours hehe.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!

i feel like i'm slowly going insane.


----------



## thebhef

O NO


----------



## thebhef

anyone else play TF2?

If you answered yes, do you think the random drop unlockables are totally gay?


----------



## Konfyouzd

tf2?


----------



## thebhef

this!


----------



## Konfyouzd

no i do not play that


----------



## leandroab

Konfyuzd, you seem very Konfyuzd..

I was speaking in portuguese, and you were talking in spanish...

I speak both languages, so..


----------



## Konfyouzd

oh yeah i know you were speaking portuguese.... but they're so close i figured i could just figure it out...

and if you're brazilian you're surrounded by spanish speaking countries


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> oh yeah i know you were speaking portuguese.... but they're so close i figured i could just figure it out...
> 
> and if you're brazilian you're surrounded by spanish speaking countries



Yeah.. it's pretty scary!


----------



## Konfyouzd

portuguese frustrates me because i feel like i should understand it more than i do but i always get confused halfway through a sentence (i think we discussed this before)


----------



## playstopause

Word said:


> Word.



This.


----------



## Harry

Originally Posted by *Word* 

 
_Word._


----------



## 74n4LL0

so...


----------



## Mattmc74

Good morning all!


----------



## leandroab

Good morning


----------



## Mattmc74

On my second cup of coffe right now and it's damn good!


----------



## Mattmc74

Going to go get the third cup.


----------



## leandroab

more coffee is always good


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Coffee sucks


----------



## leandroab

leandroab More is BE77ER



 

Join Date: Mar 2008
Location: Hntington, MA / Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
Posts: 172 

Real Name: Leandro
Main Seven: Ibanez RG7321
Main ERG: Abaurre - BFG 69 strings
Rig: Crate 15R -> LOL

Thanked: 9 

Coffee counter:


































DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Coffee sucks



HERESY!!!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Coffee sucks



So does my wife...... And I love her for it!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mattmc74 said:


> So does my wife...... And I love her for it!!!



Wives suck


----------



## leandroab

Mattmc74 said:


> So does my wife...... And I love her for it!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Wives suck



Yup!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

36°C, yay 
And it's getting hotter with each day!


----------



## Mattmc74

I love summer time. I can't wait to go to the beach and chill out in the sun.


----------



## 74n4LL0

Mattmc74 said:


> I love summer time. I can't wait to go to the beach and chill out in the sun.



I hate summertime, it's so hot


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Summertime...and the livin..is easy.....

The fish are jumpin....and the cotton is high....

Your daddy's rich..and your momma's good lookin

So hush little baby....don't you cry


----------



## leandroab

somebody crashed right in front of my apartment this exact moment...

alas..! both cars driven by women!

LOL!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

HURRY! RUN OUT AND WRITE FAIL ON THE CARS AND THEIR FOREHEADS!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Mattmc74 said:


> I love summer time. I can't wait to go to the beach and chill out in the sun.



Too bad there isn't a beach in Southern Germany 
But there's a huge-ass river where you can hang out and the lake constance is near, too 





















Nothing beats the beach though


----------



## 74n4LL0

Marv Attaxx said:


> Nothing beats the beach though



yeah it's better than working when it's so hot (my proble, is going to work and coming back - too hot


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I hate beaches...I don't see the point in them


----------



## RedMorfine

Shostakovich kicks ass


----------



## Groff

leandroab said:


> more coffee is always god


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I hate beaches...I don't see the point in them



They're there usually as a boarder line between the mainland and water.


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I hate bitches...I don't see the point in them



Exactly!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I mean I don't see the point in going to them. I'd rather stay home..givin you the horizontal long stroke....


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I mean I don't see the point in going to them. I'd rather stay home..givin you the horizontal long stroke....



I knew what you mean, I was being a smart ass 

I hate going to the beach... Nothing but hot and sand under the balls.


----------



## Groff

Yesh.


----------



## Groff

Oh god dog farts!

uke:


----------



## Groff

Fucking dogs...


----------



## Groff

Nothing like Toblerone for breakfast


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Groff said:


> Exactly!




Bitches on the beach may suffer from sandy vagina


----------



## Groff

This songs chorus > the rest of the song


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Man this is some good-ass candy


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> Man this is some good ass-candy



OH! I c wut u did thar


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Just listened to the new Manson cd...I digs. Just wish I had some money to buy it..ah well. I'll have to wait for payday..and I'll pick up some Hate Eternal while there


----------



## Groff

MY BIRTHDAY IS NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Just listened to the new Manson cd...I digs. Just wish I had some money to buy it..ah well. I'll have to wait for payday..and I'll pick up some Hate Eternal while there



Yeah, the new Manson is pretty cool, needs a *tad* more screaming IMO to give it a 100% Manson feel IMO.


----------



## Groff

Here's an underrated band from the 90's


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm just annoyed with the "I was hoping it'd be more like Antichrist Superstar" remarks..how many years has it been? Isn't it obvious by now that he doesn't make the same cd twice, he didn't care for that era for multiple reasons and he's not going back to it? Why are people content to have artists write the same album over and over again?


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm just annoyed with the "I was hoping it'd be more like Antichrist Superstar" remarks..how many years has it been? Isn't it obvious by now that he doesn't make the same cd twice, he didn't care for that era for multiple reasons and he's not going back to it? Why are people content to have artists write the same album over and over again?



I'll never understand it... I didn't read any of the hype of the album, I only found out about it when the music video popped up on Blabbermouth. That's one of the things I dislike about Korn fans, they want them to go back to the "First album sound" and I disagree with that 100%... That would be boring as hell.

What Korn needs to do is do whatever the fuck they want.

When they do, you get gems like this that end up as B-sides:


----------



## Groff

On that note.

I LOVE this song.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Hooray for ever evolving musicians


----------



## Groff

Is that an 8 string? That sounds lower than my balls


----------



## Groff

Gah, it's a 7 string


----------



## Groff

Maybe the bass was distorted or something cause that has some GRUNT.


----------



## Groff

WTB this version of Falling away from me as a studio version.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Groff

74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>





74n4LL0 said:


>


----------



## playstopause

God, this thread is slowish.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Groff

Balls of steel


----------



## Groff

Balls of steal


----------



## Groff

Bawls of steel


----------



## Groff

Bawls of steal


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> God, this thread is slowish.



250k: an objective for the new millenium.


----------



## Groff

Bauhls of steel


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> 250k: an objective for the new millenium.



weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Groff

Bauhls of steal


----------



## Groff

Balls of stihl


----------



## Groff

Bawls of stihl


----------



## Groff

Bauls of stihl


----------



## Groff

Bauhls ov steel


----------



## Groff

Balls ov steel


----------



## Groff

Bawls ov steel


----------



## Groff

Balls ov steal


----------



## Groff

Bawls ov steel


----------



## Groff

Bawls ov steal


----------



## Groff

Bauhls ov steal


----------



## Groff

I've got balls of steel


----------



## Groff

Balls


----------



## Groff

Bawls


----------



## Groff

Bauhls


----------



## Groff

Ballz


----------



## Groff

Balls of steel


----------



## Groff

I've got balls of steel!


----------



## Groff

It's easy to make two of the same post in a row


----------



## Groff

It's easy to make two of the same post in a row


----------



## Groff

It's easy to make two of the same post in a row


----------



## Groff

It's easy to make two of the same post in a row


----------



## Groff

It's easy to make two of the same post in a row


----------



## Groff

It's easy to make two of the same post in a row


----------



## Groff

OMG HAX!


----------



## Groff

OMG HAX!


----------



## Groff

OMG HAX!


----------



## Groff

OMG HAX!


----------



## Groff

OMG HAX!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Marv Attaxx

fuck, fack, faque, fahk, fowk, vack, ffack, fwak, fak, fakk, fakkk


----------



## Groff

Marv Attaxx said:


> fuck, fack, faque, fahk, fowk, vack, ffack, fwak, fak, fakk, fakkk


----------



## playstopause

Post!


----------



## 74n4LL0

Groff said:


>


fap?


----------



## thebhef

74n4LL0 said:


> fap?



NO


----------



## thebhef

thebhef said:


> NO



That's right. You'll make jesis cry!


----------



## 74n4LL0

thebhef said:


> That's right. You'll make jesis cry!



mhh okay

and also Là


----------



## thebhef




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Post!



Re-post!!!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!
Flying cyborg-penguins!!! They're here!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> And also, Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.



Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.'d! 

e!

R$


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

why did scar symmetry get banned?


----------



## g3rmanium

GIF89a



7 Strings of Hate said:


> why did scar symmetry get banned?





E.

R.

*E

E!

E$

**


----------



## Marv Attaxx

7 Strings of Hate said:


> why did scar symmetry get banned?


'cause he broke page 721


----------



## g3rmanium

die in pain!


----------



## Mattmc74

7 Strings of Hate said:


> why did scar symmetry get banned?



BACON


----------



## playstopause

Speaker said:


> Word.



QFT.


----------



## leandroab

DRUGS DRUGS VAGINA


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle




----------



## El Caco

Groff said:


> big ass post





I know that you know it's not close to the limit of breaking the page but I don't want to see large posts of reapeated images, texts or quotes in here at all. 
 
You do it then someone else sees yours and does it a bit bigger, goes on, I ban someone and then they ask why you were allowed to do it.

I don't want to ban contributors for large posts because they will lose their contributor status but if I have to to get the point across I will.

*No more pointless large posts.*


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


> Another pointless large post



Same goes for you


----------



## leandroab

s7eve said:


> *No more pointless large posts.*


----------



## playstopause

Post!


----------



## Konfyouzd

leandroab said:


> DRUGS DRUGS VAGINA


----------



## leandroab

I GOT THE FUCING FLU AND PISSES ME OFF SHIET FUCK ASS DAMN FAAACKKKKKKKK


















AAAAAASSSSSSSSSSS



VAGINA!


----------



## Randy




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

BIG FLOPPY DONKEY DICK!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Speaker said:


> Words.



This.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I is he is nah who there? And it ain't never not is gonna not be!


----------



## playstopause

* crickets *


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

*crackers*


----------



## Zepp88

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...odified-s-series-if-you-have-one-post-it.html


And also, la.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

*Country style*

My dreams are all dead and buried...
Sometimes I wish the sun, would just explode
When God comes'n calls me to his kingdom
I'll take all ya sons'a'bitches when I go

Dee dee doh doh doh doh doooooh


----------



## Harry

sendgo


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Superbad is the most unfunny piece of shit I have ever seen.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## guitarbuilder93

^ don't be a pussy, this guy seems legit!


----------



## 74n4LL0

guitarbuilder93 said:


> ^ don't be a pussy, this guy seems legit!



+1


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just kidding, theres no candy floss!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung, wanna pull out your tongue
'Cause you notice that butt was stuffed
Deep in the jeans she's wearing
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## leandroab




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

leandroab said:


>



and eggs

and BACON!


----------



## Harry

11stealthtasticisthebest


----------



## Harry

ing this newspaper


----------



## Harry

I don't 

myself


-Harry Hughes


----------



## Mattmc74

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> and eggs
> 
> and BACON!


----------



## Konfyouzd

sliiiiiiiiiide to the left...
take it back now, y'all
one hop this time!
one hop this time!


----------



## Harry

sexy seven steppers


----------



## Konfyouzd

goddammit... i'm fuckin' stupid...


----------



## leandroab

i need audio monitors


----------



## Konfyouzd

where were you this weekend when i rented the van and went looting?

all i got was a bunch of guitars cuz i didn't have any help carrying the heavy stuff.


----------



## leandroab

baingin fat chicks for money!

alright.. this is getting serious now...

Every patch i download ends up sounding shitty as fuck...

Every time i have one riff idea, it sounds really dumb and not interesting every time i record it....

Every time i sit down to record some song ideas I end up deleting everything....

I think I've reached musical crisis..

dear god..


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ me too!

i'm not good anymore. i used to be awesome. every time i sit down to record i lose interest in it. and the songs sound so amazing in my head. i think i need to sit down. take 2 or 3 hits from mr. gravity bong and just let the music flow. i think i may just be forcing it. and you can't do that.


----------



## leandroab

I've came to a conclusion that my musical skills simply DON'T work unless i'm jamming with someone...

And that every time I grab my guitar I end up doing the SAME thing over and over again which is running through the Phrygian Dominant scale, which is the only scale I know besides the stupid pentatonic scale..

*Suicide thoughts*


----------



## Konfyouzd

i don't know the names of the scales to be honest... i just learned 14 different shapes that seem to interlock all over the place. i'm guessing those are the modes. but yes... i play the same exact licks over and over and over and over again. that's why i need to get a loop station. 

and yes... i tend to shine a little more with someone to jam with. you can feed off of each other better than just sitting in your room trying to force yourself to come up with something new and exciting. i find it quite difficult to surprise myself.


----------



## leandroab




----------



## Konfyouzd

well i'm going looting again next month... maybe a little burning, raping and pillaging will make you feel better? and afterwards we can jam w/ all our newly stolen equipment.


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Konfyouzd

^ that's what i'm talkin about


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Mattmc74

^ that's cool looking!


----------



## Konfyouzd

intense


----------



## 74n4LL0

don't see that pic...


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Konfyouzd

how the hell did you make a blank post?


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Randy




----------



## Marv Attaxx

I'm bored


----------



## Randy

Bored?! Take Groff's advice AAANNNDDDD...


----------



## 74n4LL0

Marv Attaxx said:


> I'm bored



+1


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Randy

said:


> llllllllllll


----------



## playstopause

Marv Attaxx said:


> I'm bored



You're at the right place then!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> You're at the right place then!



WELCOME TO MY _SACK_. *UGH!*


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Groff

lolz


----------



## Groff

La


----------



## Groff

Grofflecopter!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

playstopause said:


> You're at the right place then!


That's why I'm here 
I'm on standby and have to stay next to the phone in case they gonna call me and I have to go to work...and it's raining outside, nobody here...
Now I'm sitting here, playing Solar Winds (Heavy Devy) and roaming the 250k thread


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey macarena!


----------



## Randy




----------



## JPMDan

Our life is made by the death of others


----------



## Konfyouzd

fuck fred


----------



## Groff

JPMDan said:


> Our deaths are made by the lives of others



It works in reverse too.


----------



## Konfyouzd

guns don't kill people... stupid motha fuckas with guns will people...


----------



## Randy

Konfyouzd said:


> fuck fred



That commercial gave me irritable bowel syndrome. Twice.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Randy said:


>



They sound like having an orgasm...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Randy said:


> That commercial gave me irritable bowel syndrome. Twice.



it just irritated me in general...


----------



## Randy

I can't believe people watch that fuckin' kid. That voice and the way he acts makes me want to hurt people.


----------



## Konfyouzd

that's what i'm saying. he's fuckin' dumb. had i known you could be a complete fuck tard and be successful i'd never have gone to college!


----------



## Randy

Also... 

 much...?


----------



## playstopause

Much.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Much.



Hell yeah.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Hell yeah.



For sure.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Randy said:


> Also...
> 
> much...?



i have no problem w/ homosexuals. but i don't like that guy. 

let's get drakkar to rape him.


----------



## g3rmanium

s7eve said:


> Same goes for you





You call that big?  You should have seen some of the posts in the original 100 k reply post.

I remember playstopause posting a few posts that were literally thousands of screens long 


I agree.



Groff said:


> La


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> let's get drakkar to rape him.



Fuck you bitch I ain't touchin that shit


----------



## Konfyouzd

it was worth a shot... i know how much you enjoy raping...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I have standards. They should at least clearly be male....


----------



## Konfyouzd

touche


----------



## Randy

Touchie


----------



## g3rmanium

E!

E.


----------



## leandroab

Randy said:


> _*D*_ouchie





Konfyouzd said:


> _*D*_ouche





g3rmanium said:


> *Douch*E!



Fix'd


----------



## Randy

Grover Cleveland said:


> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Konfyouzd

que listo eres hehe


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Johnny are you KWEER?


----------



## Randy

Gay is the new straight


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Gay is a boring waste of time. I'm becoming asexual until someone decent comes along...fucking cock jockeys...


----------



## leandroab

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> asexual



Meaning having no sexual organ or no sexual orientation?

Because the first one would HURT!


----------



## Benjo230

I have a sexual organ... 
Let me show it to you...


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


> You call that big?  You should have seen some of the posts in the original 100 k reply post.
> 
> I remember playstopause posting a few posts that were literally thousands of screens long
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.



I posted some huge ones in the 100k thread as well but it was on a different server. This thread has already been broken twice and I am not going to fix it a third time so in trying to avoid this thread being closed large pointless posts of repeated anything will not be allowed, and yes I call those pointless large posts of repeated text.


----------



## Konfyouzd

*going insane*


----------



## thebhef

*remaining insane*


----------



## Konfyouzd

i'm on my way... i'll meet you there.


----------



## leandroab

SHIET SHIET SHIET I'M CHOKING ON ALCOHOL!

I've got some serious tripping back at the lab today... I've sniffed too much acetone.. lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

u usually have to pay for that kind of thing.


----------



## Zepp88

Benjo230 said:


> I have a sexual organ...
> Let me show it to you...



IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Konfyouzd

asdlkadl asdlkkjaee lksadulij 3lik a8 uj3l kjmd 98u jl;3lkj slij 3l;kjsl lk3 

^^^ my thought process...

does anyone know the number to a good psychiatrist? (semi-serious questions... )

"tickle spot? that's not a girl! they never tell you where it is! they try to make you find it and when you can't they make you feel bad!" -- george lopez


----------



## playstopause

Post.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Post.



Nonsense.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Nonsense.



Lots of.


----------



## Konfyouzd

poppycock

balderdash even...


----------



## playstopause

dont break this page.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> dont break this page.



That's what she said.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Words.



This.


----------



## playstopause

g3rmanium said:


> I remember playstopause posting a few posts that were literally thousands of screens long



What?!?


----------



## thebhef

E!


----------



## 74n4LL0

and also la


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## liamh

O hai
E! Networks


----------



## 74n4LL0

E - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marv Attaxx

EEEEEE!!!


----------



## leandroab




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm here...your queer....get away from me


----------



## leandroab

bitch


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

leandroab said:


> bitch



Asshole, watch your goddamn mouth in this motherfucker...cursing and shit like your stupid ass is out of your motherfucking mind. Bitch what the fuck is wrong with you? Damn..


----------



## Marv Attaxx

How long did it take the last time to get 100k??


----------



## Harry

bohobies!!!


----------



## Harry

the ma


----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry




----------



## Harry




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

SUFFRAGETTE!!


----------



## Harry

bitsho2


----------



## leandroab

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Asshole, watch your goddamn mouth in this motherfucker...cursing and shit like your stupid ass is out of your motherfucking mind. Bitch what the fuck is wrong with you? Damn..




Shit, piss, fuck, cunt, cocksucker, motherfucker and tits...


...bitch!


----------



## Harry

63 *«* First <


----------



## leandroab

I love Doom...


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

Woke up a little late this morning. Had a late night playing out and drank a little too much. My kid woke me up and told me I had to drive her to school because she missed the bus. Now here I am - hung over and drinking coffee-



BTW - Good Morning SS.ORG!


----------



## Konfyouzd

fuck...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Ahhh FUCK grandma....


----------



## Mattmc74

only if she a g.i.l.f!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm gonna be like him one day


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Mattmc74

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!~!!!!!!!!


----------



## lobee

Grandmaaaaaaaaa welcome home... you have
Been goooooone for far too long
Is this a dream, are you really back?

Let me help you out of the chair...
Grandma
Let me touch you, let me feel... ahhh

Grandmaaaaaaaa take a look
What do you think of the house and
The silvery moon?
We are going to repaint the front door soon

Let me help you out of the chair...
Grandma
Let me touch you, let me feel... ahhh

Wait till you see your room up in the attic
Prepared just like you said, without a bed
You will find your rocking chair and
The tea pot that missy found

Let me help you out of the chair...
Grandma
There is someone waiting for you,
Now...come along

Missy and mother, they are dying to meet you
How strange... shes spoken no word...
I wonder grandma! are you all right?

Grandma what was it like to be on
That holiday site
Oh it could have been worse but
With them by my side
In the twilight they sang all the old lullabies
Grandma who are they... never
Mind you dirty little brat

Let us go inside, somethings on their mind
They are still alive, can you feel their eyes
Can you feel their eyes?

Now that you are stuck with me you
Better be my friend.​


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Jeebus?


----------



## playstopause

post.


----------



## Mattmc74

#7641


----------



## Mattmc74

#7642


----------



## 74n4LL0

#7643


----------



## Mattmc74

BURP!


----------



## 74n4LL0

Mattmc74 said:


> BURP!


----------



## Mattmc74

Fart?


























LOL!


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

Girl Guitar






Boy that date is wrong! Stupid camera!


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ awesome. wasn't that someone's avatar on here?

EDIT: i'm talking about sevenface. although that pink camo is pretty sweet... i remember that from a month or so back


----------



## MFB




----------



## Mattmc74

It was my avatar for a long time.


----------



## Mattmc74

MFB said:


>



Gary got his hair done!


----------



## Konfyouzd

that is so creepy


----------



## Mattmc74

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ awesome. wasn't that someone's avatar on here?
> 
> EDIT: i'm talking about sevenface. although that pink camo is pretty sweet... i remember that from a month or so back



Still not paid for yet! Damn woman needs to get a job so she can pay me!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

are you serious? she just asked for a guitar and realized... "fuck! i don't have the money for this at all!"


----------



## Mattmc74

That pretty much sums it up. If she was not a good friend I would ebay this fucker in a heartbeat! I have no use for it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

haha. how does it sound?


----------



## Mattmc74

Konfyouzd said:


> haha. how does it sound?



Not that great. Needs a better pickup! I put the whole thing together with spare parts I had lying around.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

You could always beat her with it


----------



## Konfyouzd

some women might like that...


----------



## Mattmc74

Knowing her she would like it! But I would not want too.


----------



## Konfyouzd

haha word.


----------



## Groff

O hai guise!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


> O hai guise!



Oh great...this fruit is back

























Hi honey!!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

BEHIND YOU!


----------



## Groff

SOMEONE CALL THE EXORCIST!


----------



## Groff

$1 if you can point out all the things wrong with this picture.


----------



## Konfyouzd

i just did... in my mind. give me the dollar.


----------



## g3rmanium

74n4LL0 said:


> and also lllllllllllllllllllllllll



lllllllllllllllll'd! 

E!

E$


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> lllllllllllllllll'd!
> 
> E!
> 
> E$


----------



## Groff

DICK WOLF


----------



## g3rmanium

Ge.


----------



## Groff

Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.



....3 times is enough I think.
3 is a good number.


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


>



Hallo Chris.


----------



## Groff

And also, lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Chris.



Challo Johann


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

And also, Octavers.


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> 
> ....3 times is enough I think.
> 3 is Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.
> 
> 
> Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?
> 
> Ahhh... nostalgia.



Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.


Man, remember those old Faces of Death movies that they used to have in your shitty, locally owned video store? They always had them stashed away next to the Easyrider: Daytona Bike Week and softcore porn VHS tapes?

Ahhh... nostalgia.'d! 



Groff said:


> And also, Octavers.



And also, X²! 

E.

e!

E$

E!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

It sucks being sick. I've lost my voice..no more Chaka Khan singing for me. I used to be able to hit those notes...ah well.

I tried to sing See You In Hell by Grim Reaper this morning...I wanted to cry...I miss my voice


----------



## Konfyouzd

can you sing "Make Them Suffer"--Cannibal Corpse?


----------



## leandroab

Sim City 2000 = win

swine flu =


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> can you sing "Make Them Suffer"--Cannibal Corpse?



NOO!..That's the sad part..ALL my vocals are gone..death metal and all. I'm the singer for my band..I can't afford to have no voice. What's killing me more is that I can't sing along to anything. And I love singing..it's the only thing that gets me by during the course of a day. I used to be able to tear George a new one..not anymore


----------



## Konfyouzd

so you sing and play guitar?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> so you sing and play guitar?



Yep


----------



## Konfyouzd

that's something i never could do. i always screw up one or the other if i try to do them simultaneously.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> that's something i never could do. i always screw up one or the other if i try to do them simultaneously.



You know it's funny. I thought the same thing when I first started..but somehow I just do it. If I don't really think about it I can...it's when I put too much thought into it that I screw up


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It sucks being sick. I've lost my voice..no more Chaka Khan singing for me. I used to be able to hit those notes...ah well.
> 
> I tried to sing See You In Hell by Grim Reaper this morning...I wanted to cry...I miss my voice



 *cuddles*


----------



## leandroab

sim city 2000 FTMFW!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> *cuddles*



Thanks

This is the longest I've ever gone without being able to use my voice..this sinus infection is kicking my ass. It's been 2 weeks with no real progress. I've got a month to get my shit in order (getting my voice back..getting it stronger..getting my range back..etc) before an EXTREMELY important show we have coming. Hopefully this won't be something the requires more than these antibiotics to clear up..if so I'm fucked


And what's worse is my voice has gone up an octave or so and is really raspy and cuts out and squeaks. And when my nose is clogged (as it usually is due to the infection) my S's are really pronounced. I sound like a 13 year old super gay kid mid puberty


----------



## playstopause

F is for fun!!!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

playstopause said:


> F is for fun!!!!!



SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU WANKER!!! I'M GRIEVING HERE!!!


----------



## playstopause

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ..no more Chaka Khan singing for me.



" I feel for you. "


----------



## playstopause

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU WANKER!!! I'M GRIEVING HERE!!!



Poor thing... 


:crymeariver:


----------



## Rick

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I sound like a 13 year old super gay kid mid puberty



This thread is worthless without soundclips.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

playstopause said:


> " I feel for you. "



.....You think that's funny?.....


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> " I feel for you. "


----------



## MorbidTravis

i estimate this will be done, in 2-3 years. or 2 months if everyone participates.


----------



## playstopause

Rick said:


> This thread is worthless without soundclips.



*RICK!!!!!*


----------



## playstopause

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> .....You think that's funny?.....



Of course it is. Let me educate you :


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


>




 You rule, Sir.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

playstopause said:


> Of course it is. Let me educate you :




*Sigh*...I used to be able to do that...


You guys are so....Disrespectful..


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeee!



There ya go, buddy!!!


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## Randy

Why do I have a feeling the rest of that picture is NSFW?


----------



## caughtinamosh

Randy said:


> Why do I have a feeling the rest of that picture is NSFW?



Hmm... 

Epic picture.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

It's time to pull down your pants and do the catcher dance....


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## playstopause

^

Link to full version via pm, please sir.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Just trying to level it out...thanx


----------



## Zepp88

caughtinamosh said:


>



Gimme the NSFW part!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Oh my god... Muy sexy...

today was probably the least fun day of my life and every time i come into this thread i find a new reason to live... hehehe



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Just trying to level it out...thanx



do what you do... i ain't mad at ya, bruh. although it isn't quite my cup of tea...


----------



## Randy

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Just trying to level it out...thanx



Holy airbrush, bateman.


----------



## Zepp88

^^^ I noticed that, the dude looks like a Ken doll.


----------



## Konfyouzd

umm... gay guys care more than the rest of us i think. that's why the ladies like them. they keep up with themselves like crazy AND they don't wanna fuck em. that has to drive them insane.


----------



## playstopause

Jesus, what the hell is going on here?


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Gimme the NSFW part!



This!


----------



## Konfyouzd

alkjd; alkjdle ll3 a j3lkj l3 slkjl;kjk


----------



## playstopause

Well said, IMO.


----------



## Konfyouzd

why thank you, sir.


----------



## Randy

This is all true, TBH.


----------



## playstopause

You're more than welcome. In fact, you are uber-welcome.


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> This is all true, TBH.



Yes, IIRC.


----------



## Konfyouzd

indeed


----------



## playstopause

For sure.


----------



## playstopause

_* spouiiiif!! * _


----------



## Konfyouzd

*ahem*

sorry... a little congestion...

"my breakfast will be hatred... and maybe a banana" -- my friend JUST said this. i think i found someone more angry than me in the world.


----------



## Harry

73 of 773 *«* First < 27367372375976076176276376476


----------



## caughtinamosh

Zepp88 said:


> Gimme the NSFW part!





playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Link to full version via pm, please sir.



Wait until I get back from school, gentlemen!


----------



## leandroab

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Link to full version via pm, please sir.


[2]


----------



## Mattmc74

Good Morning SS.org!


----------



## leandroab

Sim City 2000


----------



## Mattmc74

Going for the second cup.


----------



## leandroab

Mattmc74 said:


> Going for the second cup.



[2]

Metalopolis

Pop: 7450
Year: 2186


----------



## Wi77iam

Zepp88 said:


> Gimme the NSFW part!



yiiaah!


----------



## thebhef

Mattmc74 said:


> Good Morning SS.org!



bite me.


----------



## thebhef

also, simtower!


----------



## Mattmc74

thebhef said:


> bite me.


----------



## Mattmc74

Just folded some towels that just came out of the dryer. Boy did they smell good.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Alright...I'm awake..taking multiple pills..trying to start the day...oh god I hate life right now


And Konfyouzd speak for yourself.

My dreads are relatively gnarly because I like them when they look rough, I wear nothing but black so when I get dressed when I'm half asleep I'll still match, I wear nothing but boots..big ones, I have a long goat pussy goatee, and I'm far from "metro/homosexual"...yet women still love me..why I'm not sure. I'm mean, ignorant, insulting, and can't be taken anywhere where I'm supposed to behave.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Just trying to level it out...thanx



Oh my god, that is the most airbrushed photo ever made... or is it just CGI?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

How the fuck should I know? I just found something sickening and threw it on here just to break the heterofest


----------



## Groff

FOU DE LA POUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> How the fuck should I know? I just found something smexy and threw it on here just to break the heterofest


----------



## Groff

_*"That is not a sausage"*_


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Smexy?......really?


----------



## Groff




----------



## thebhef

(expensive trick)


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> FOU DE LA POUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This, is win.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> This, is win.


----------



## playstopause

Post!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Post!



weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Mattmc74

boo yah


----------



## Mattmc74

Post cereal


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Porn..porn...porny porny porn...porno porny porna pornu porny porny porn







Which reminds me..I've been tapped by a friend and his girlfriend to film a "zombie porn movie" idea he and I had..and since she's into it, we're going for it and I get to be the camera man.


----------



## Mattmc74

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Porn..porn...porny porny porn...porno porny porna pornu porny porny porn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me..I've been tapped by a friend and his girlfriend to film a "zombie porn movie" idea he and I had..and since she's into it, we're going for it and I get to be the camera man.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E!



Groff said:


> FOU DE LA POUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



FOU DE LA POUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ge.


----------



## Konfyouzd

aljlks lj l3l kjd 9 kml !!!lk slkj 1lk dl;j???


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

Food de la pooooooppppppp!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> Gimme the NSFW part!



*!!!!!*


----------



## caughtinamosh

Enough torment?


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy




----------



## playstopause

caughtinamosh said:


> Enough torment?



What's her god damn name again?


----------



## Konfyouzd

who is that chick?


----------



## caughtinamosh

Alright, alright... 

Anyone who wants more "info".... shoot CIAM (me) a PM.


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E%


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Randy.

null


----------



## Randy

Hallo Johann.


----------



## caughtinamosh

playstoppause is otherwise occupied, it seems.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



caughtinamosh said:


> playstoppause is otherwise occupied, it seems.



foudelapouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Randy

Hallo Johann. Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Randy

Wo ist Chris?

sage


----------



## playstopause

caughtinamosh said:


> playstoppause is otherwise occupied, it seems.



_* crickets *_


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy

Hallo Johann. Hallo Johann. Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> _* crickets *_



suddenly... the game!


----------



## caughtinamosh

playstoppause  CIAM


----------



## Randy

*Wild SNORELAX appeared!*


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo [email protected]

lllllll


----------



## Konfyouzd

cornbread... ain't nothin' wrong with that.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo llllllllllllllllll.
> 
> lllllll


----------



## playstopause

caughtinamosh said:


> playstoppause  CIAM



weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Konfyouzd

done jerkin' it?


----------



## Randy




----------



## caughtinamosh

Randy has succumbed to the spell.

Such a succubus is she.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



caughtinamosh said:


> Randy has succumbed to the spellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



lllll'd


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## caughtinamosh

Randy, playstoppause, 7_strings_of_hate, ohio_eric, Drew...

Fallen under her spell, we have.


----------



## Konfyouzd

what spell?


----------



## Randy

&#1028;.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$

Hallo Randy.


----------



## Randy

&#1085;&#923;&#315;&#315;&#335; &#308;&#911;&#1210;&#1076;&#1087;&#1087;.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Randy said:


> &#1085;&#923;&#315;&#315;&#335; &#308;&#911;&#1210;&#1076;&#1087;&#1087;.



that looks fuckin sick. if it said something more meaningful i'd say it'd be one badass headstock logo.


----------



## g3rmanium

|-|@|_|_() |[email protected]|\||)`/


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

sage

i see the bad moon rising

E.


----------



## Randy

thyme

suzie q

llllllllllllll?


----------



## g3rmanium

born on the baaaaaaaaaayouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Konfyouzd

g3rmanium said:


> |-|@|_|_() |[email protected]|\||)`/



that's pretty sweet too.


----------



## g3rmanium

E"



Konfyouzd said:


> ´|`|-|@´|`5 |°|233´|`´/ 5\/\/337 700



1337'd.


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> 1337'd.



Oh shit.


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## Tiger

Hey Greenday and Stinkubus, stop what you are doing.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Randy said:


> Oh shit.


----------



## Randy




----------



## g3rmanium

E$

Hallo Randy


----------



## Randy

Mao Zedong


----------



## Konfyouzd

umm... hirohito?


----------



## Randy

Kancho?


----------



## Konfyouzd

shao khan


----------



## Randy

Shang Tsung


----------



## Konfyouzd

ahh...yes...

mr. miagi... your move


----------



## Randy

Cannibal-Animal Eye


----------



## Konfyouzd

???


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Touching Harold inappropriately while he sleeps.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Touchin Harold appropriately while he sleeps


----------



## leandroab

Vaginaman


----------



## Randy

That everlasting thrill, during the final kill... body tossed in a landfill, got off scott free.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Konfyouzd said:


> Touchin Drakkar appropriately while he sleeps



Wait what?


----------



## lobee

Vvvvvagina.

Soy un hombre vvvvvvagina.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> Wait what?



I would.


----------



## lobee

Also, beware of evil weiner dogs and their deadly weiner dog sex orgies.


----------



## Randy

Lightspeed Briefs!


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


>




Don't blame Carl, blame Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Groff

Zepp88 said:


> Don't blame Carl, blame Marilyn Manson.



And Rammstein


----------



## leandroab

VAGINAMAN

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVAGINA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Groff said:


> And Rammstein




And apparently no balls.


----------



## Konfyouzd

*administering tasty jams for the improv jammage*


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Konfyouzd

man improving to jazz is HARD work...


----------



## playstopause

Wezi.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Wezi.



Wezi-wezo.


----------



## Randy

Nazi propbanana.


----------



## playstopause

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/signaturepics/sigpic1658_1.gif


----------



## Groff

Konfyouzd said:


> man entertaining Drakkar is HARD work...


----------



## Groff

Excuse me ma'am. May I shout vigorously at your breasts?


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> Excuse me ma'am. May I shout vigorously at your breasts?



BITCH! Lemme holla at them tittehs!


----------



## Groff

:truckin:


----------



## thebhef

Groff said:


> BITCH! Lemme holla at them tittehs!



Oh, that's it, bookworm!


----------



## Groff

Skeet surfin!


----------



## Konfyouzd

@ Groff...


----------



## Groff

sevenstring guitars sevenstring registry photo gallery 
Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority 
home forumspy new posts features quick links chat room groups user cp image host log out 

Go Back 
Sevenstring.org
» Off-Topic
»
250k Thread - 100k is back



Welcome, Groff
You Last visited: Today
New Messages: 0 / 1079
Off-Topic - All non guitar/music related discussion here. Keep things work-safe.
Search Forums
Show Threads Show Posts
Advanced Search
Go to Page...
Site Supporter
My images
Upload an image
User Control Panel
Private Messages
Subscribed Threads
Edit Signature
Edit Your Details
Edit Options
Miscellaneous
Your Profile
Site Features
Arcade Games
Photo Gallery
Chat Room
Member Jukebox
Patch Library
Trader Ratings
Sevenstring Registry
Member List
Quick Links
Today's Posts
Unanswered Posts
Mark Forums Read
Quick Controls
Edit Signature
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Private Messages
Thread Subscriptions
View My Profile
Reply


----------



## Groff

Yesh.


----------



## Groff

11stealthtasticisthebest, 250k : serious business., bacon is never a joke, boobies!!!, celiak: no wang at all, danglies, dont break the page, drakkar loves everybody, e ffs!, e ftw!, elucevanlestelle <3, elucevanlestelleishot, everyone is gay, giant posts are a nono, i fucked your mum, i like toffee., it's a tarp, kenya dig it, mopar, nick is sexy, ot rules apply, s7eve loves bacon, send s7eve money, stealthtasticisthebest, \m/


----------



## thebhef

Semen sleddin!


----------



## Konfyouzd

sounds messy


----------



## thebhef

Oh, my yes.


----------



## leandroab

it's pr0n time


----------



## Konfyouzd

hahahaha


----------



## Harry




----------



## playstopause




----------



## Groff




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

*yawns*


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Zepp88 said:


> And apparently no .



Hallo Mike.


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## liamh




----------



## g3rmanium

E1

E$

E!

E.

E.

E-

Z.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

caughtinamosh said:


>


^win
Don't make me horny


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

E^2


----------



## Randy

kenya dig it


----------



## g3rmanium

E$

Hallo Randy.


----------



## Randy

Hallo Johann.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I would.



Would you now?




Yesterday I ran into this guy I "met" on a blackplanet account I deleted sometime ago. As the website was full of...let's just say it was like the internet version of BET and was doing nothing but making me depressed, and the people that contacted me were rather....colorful. And this guy was one of them..I think I used an old pic of me and I'm glad I did because apparently when I actually met the guy last night (In all his ultra femmed out ghetto glory), he didn't recognize me..thank Satan. THIS is one of the reasons I don't do pictures..don't need annoyances recognizing me in public


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeee!



I'll have to agree with this.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I'll have to agree with this.



For sure.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> For sure.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

IT'S A TARP!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Beware of tarps!!!

*sing*
too much tarps in my bathroom, too much tarps in my room
too much tarps, too much taahaaahaaarps
aiaiaiaiaiaiaiai innoceeeeeeeeeent
taaaaaarps


----------



## WhitechapelCS

lol wut this thrad that dere make mah head go huh?


----------



## Groff

WhitechapelCS said:


> lol wut this thrad that dere make mah head go huh?



Spanish please.


----------



## leandroab

Wunderbar!


----------



## Groff

leandroab said:


> Wunderbra!


----------



## Groff

And also, tittehs


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Chris.

You Know We Rock!

This guy has a ton of cool Electro/Breakbeat mixes: Welcome to The Defcon Project

lllll

E$


----------



## leandroab

Sehr Gut!

Jaahahaha!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I see a little silhouette-o of a man!


----------



## caughtinamosh

Scaraboosh scaraboosh will you do the fandango?


----------



## Konfyouzd

thunder bolts and lightning!


----------



## g3rmanium

E!

E-

E$

E!

E.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E!
> 
> E-
> 
> E$
> 
> E!
> 
> E.



tr00th!


----------



## Konfyouzd

madness! lies!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Hey, I'm here for an oil change.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## caughtinamosh

ayreeul


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hey, I'm here for an oil change.



Hallo Mike. Ich kann dein Öl wechseln! 

R.

L.


----------



## Mattmc74

E.


----------



## Mattmc74

Zepp88 said:


> Hey, I'm here for an oil change.



Mobil 1


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Mattmc74 said:


> E.



Yes.

E.

E.

E$

E!

E.


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> wonder balls and lightning!


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo Mike. Ich kann dein Öl wechseln!
> 
> R.
> 
> L.



Ja? nulllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88

caughtinamosh said:


>



Hello sir, I'd like a go at your daughters vagina.


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## Zepp88

caughtinamosh said:


>


----------



## playstopause

:afroduck:


----------



## Zepp88

:afroduck:


----------



## playstopause

:afroduck: > :noafroduck:


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> :afroduck: > :noafroduck:



:truthduck:


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> :truthduck:



:theduckhasspoken:


----------



## thebhef




----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## thebhef

caughtinamosh said:


> Enough torment?



no.


----------



## playstopause

MOAR TORMENT!!!1!!


----------



## leandroab

NSFW TORMENT !!!! PM ME NOW AHAHA


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I like toffee too


----------



## Marv Attaxx

leandroab said:


> NSFW TORMENT !!!! PM ME NOW AHAHA


Me too!! Me too!!!
I AM BAD PERSON I CAN HAS TORMENT??


----------



## playstopause

zzz.


----------



## playstopause

zzz


----------



## playstopause

_* spouiiiiif *_


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> _* spouiiiiif *_



...


----------



## Harry

THE ACHIVE


----------



## Harry

Harry said:


> THE ACHIVE


----------



## Harry

12


----------



## Harry

123


----------



## Harry

1234


----------



## Harry

12345


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Dol Dagga Buzz Buzz Ziggity Zag...got my grotesque burlesque drag


----------



## caughtinamosh

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/87296-ciams-belated-new-bass-day.html


----------



## Marv Attaxx

There's no ground here so the trees keep on falling through the car


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja? nulllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



Klar, Mike! 

E!

E.

E.

E!


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Zepp88

What's he building in there?


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## liamh

^ I see no chloroform, where is the chloroform?


----------



## Zepp88

What's he building in there?


----------



## leandroab

&#9786;&#9787; &#9827;&#9792;&#9834;&#9834;&#9644;&#9644;&#9786;&#9787;&#9829;&#9792;&#8616; &#9794;&#9644;!


----------



## Zepp88

What's he building in there?


----------



## leandroab

Zepp88 said:


> What's he building in there?



Penisland



&#9834;Vagina tooooown!&#9834;



WHOA!

&#9786;


----------



## liamh

Yes!
Diversity won!
Ftw!


----------



## caughtinamosh

NOOO!!! 

SOOOOO MAD!!! 

Boyle shoulda won...


----------



## liamh

I am soo sick of that woman's name 
Nah, I thought diversity were by far the best, that button thing they did with the hats was just genius..
They choreographed it themselves aswell, epic


----------



## caughtinamosh

...and we're back...

All alone...


----------



## DDDorian

Don't worry, baby. Daddy's here.


----------



## troyguitar

there can be only one


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Harry

caughtinamosh said:


>


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Wooooooooooooooooooooooo 
Back again!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Wooohooo! So glad to be home. Wish I could delete the Metalguitarist.org account....ah well


----------



## caughtinamosh

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Wooohooo! So glad to be home. Wish I could delete the Metalguitarist.org account....ah well





MG.org delivers!


----------



## HighGain510

caughtinamosh said:


> MG.org delivers!



I thought you were over on mg.org bashing this place? Decided you're good enough to post here again eh?


----------



## caughtinamosh

HighGain510 said:


> I thought you were over on mg.org bashing this place? Decided you're good enough to post here again eh?



"Bashing this place." A pretty oversimplified description... 

I don't bash this place, but the crap that's arisen of late.

EDIT: And I'll never consider myself too high and mighty to post on this forum. Ever.


----------



## Harry

The bitch s2


----------



## leandroab

Did SS.org went down this weekend?

all I could get was "bandwith limit exceeded" 

???



Also, 

FU.


----------



## caughtinamosh

Yes, yes it did.

DDDorian made a thread... somewhere...


----------



## Harry

It was down for over 24 hours for me easily.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

caughtinamosh said:


> Yes, yes it did.
> 
> DDDorian made a thread... somewhere...


Here it is:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/si...-site-for-the-last-day-or-so.html#post1528889


----------



## Harry

welcome2


----------



## HighGain510

caughtinamosh said:


> "Bashing this place." A pretty oversimplified description...
> 
> I don't bash this place, but the crap that's arisen of late.
> 
> EDIT: And I'll never consider myself too high and mighty to post on this forum. Ever.



Eh, regardless of specifics, it makes me sad and annoyed when I see people head over there and talk smack about this place/recent events every time the forum goes down (it's happened on that board at least one other time, but that might have been before you were a member there) for more than a day.  Then as soon as the forum comes back everyone flocks back here and acts like they didn't say any of that stuff. Lame.


----------



## caughtinamosh

That was before I was a member there. I don't think I'll ever criticise SS.org itself, the mods, or anything on that level. If you read any of posts here or on MG.org, you'll see that I always mention that there are some very cool people on this board, which makes it worth coming to, as well as those who are... "less cool."


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## leandroab

and i'm out for college...


----------



## hufschmid

today in switzerland everything is closed for some reason, so nobody is working...


----------



## thebhef

whitmonday.
Whit Monday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## hufschmid

thebhef said:


> whitmonday.
> Whit Monday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



well thats nice to know, i had no clue, I'm atheist


----------



## thebhef

same here, just wiki'd it 
also read some of 'the golden bough' last year.


----------



## Randy

DDDorian said:


> Alex's ss.org server plan reached its monthly bandwidth cap for the first time ever, hence the "bandwidth exceeded" message for the last however-many hours. 2*50k guys, this is YOUR FAULT**** The cap has now been permanently raised - by how how much, I don't know - but it shouldn't happen again
> 
> For future reference you can always invade Chris' new site at Metalguitarist.org if and when ss.org goes down again, provided you don't fruit the place up. I'll also keep the Twitter updated - https://twitter.com/7stringdotorg - with ETA's and whatnot, if that's your thing.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** - not actually your fault. Well, maybe.


----------



## playstopause

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Wooohooo! So glad to be home. Wish I could delete the Metalguitarist.org account....ah well



Don't worry, it will get deleted for you.



Randy said:


>


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## caughtinamosh

Tossers, the lot of ya!


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## technomancer

HighGain510 said:


> Eh, regardless of specifics, it makes me sad and annoyed when I see people head over there and talk smack about this place/recent events every time the forum goes down (it's happened on that board at least one other time, but that might have been before you were a member there) for more than a day.  Then as soon as the forum comes back everyone flocks back here and acts like they didn't say any of that stuff. Lame.



+1


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy




----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## g3rmanium

technomancer said:


> +1



-1 

Ge.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Randy

This weekend's music related purchases;

*Epiphone T-310 w/ Bill Lawrence L-250 Neck P/U*:






$50.00

*Kawai CP170 Digital Piano*:






$300.00


----------



## g3rmanium

E$

E.


----------



## Randy

Kremme.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Randy said:


> Kremme.



Lal.

E1


----------



## Randy

:vegetarianbigmac:


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Randy said:


> :vegetarianbigmac:


----------



## caughtinamosh

Alas, poor Yorick...


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



caughtinamosh said:


> Alas, poor Yorick...







E~


----------



## AK DRAGON

g3rmanium said:


> E.



Where's The Beef?


----------



## Randy

I would eat that anti-burger.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Groff

I'm tempted to post my phone number in hopes of getting funny texts


----------



## Groff

Drakkar, you should head up to NJ when me an Randy have our sexy party.


----------



## Groff

:sexyparty:


----------



## Groff

and also, :truckin:


----------



## vampiregenocide

hufschmid said:


> today in switzerland everything is closed for some reason, so nobody is working...



Theres no one left Huf...we're the only ones...


----------



## Groff

It's impossible to find an 18 wheeler smiley


----------



## g3rmanium

AK DRAGON said:


> Where's The Beef?



In yo ass.

E!

E.


----------



## liamh

Cornwall fawkin rock county!


----------



## caughtinamosh

Sheepfock (Drew coined it ) 

She got married... My chance is gone...


----------



## g3rmanium

R.


----------



## caughtinamosh

g3rmanium said:


> R.



Say something interesting. 





No, don't say "something interesting." Silly boy.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



caughtinamosh said:


> Say something interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, don't say "something interesting." Silly boy.



What would you like to hear about me?


----------



## caughtinamosh

Anything!!!


----------



## Groff

Bitch, lemme holla at them tittehs


----------



## g3rmanium

caughtinamosh said:


> Anything!!!



Cool, here you go: I'm just cleaning my appartment.



Groff said:


> Bitch, lemme holllllllllllllllllllllllll



llllllllll'd!


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> R.



NT!


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> NT!



NmfnT!


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> NmfnT!





E!


----------



## caughtinamosh

I find cleaning quite therapeutic... An outlet for stress, as if I'm casting off an old skin, about to start afresh.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Bound

caughtinamosh said:


> I find cleaning quite therapeutic... An outlet for stress, as if I'm casting off an old skin, about to start afresh.



So long as its not cleaning a shitty toilet. That is not therapeutic.


----------



## g3rmanium

caughtinamosh said:


> I find cleaning quite therapeutic... An outlet for stress, as if I'm casting off an old skin, about to start afresh.



Srsly?


----------



## Bound

g3rmanium said:


> E!



 

E! to the m'fn max, yo.

E!


----------



## caughtinamosh

Seriously.

No, toilet cleaning =/= therapeutic.


----------



## Harry

03 o


----------



## g3rmanium

Bound said:


> So long as its not cleaning a shitty toilet. That is not therapeutic.



I think that sucks! 

Dog!

E.

E$


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> *Epiphone T-310 w/ Bill Lawrence L-250 Neck P/U*:



WHAT?!?!? 

MORE INFO.


----------



## thebhef

I want less info.


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> Tittehs


----------



## caughtinamosh

(tittehs = ) =


----------



## thebhef

Simplify that equation, son.


----------



## caughtinamosh

tittehs =/= 

therefore

tittehs =


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> Cawk





E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

caughtinamosh said:


> tittehs =/=
> 
> therefore
> 
> tittehs =



E.


----------



## Groff




----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## g3rmanium

E!



caughtinamosh said:


> llllllllllllll


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

caughtinamosh said:


> MG.org delivers!



Yeah..delivers the Bizarro world Harmony Central edition of SS.Org..yes..THAT it delivers. I actually frequent HCAF more than there..and everytime I go I remember why


----------



## g3rmanium

E!

E.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


> Drakkar, you should head up to NJ when me an Randy have our sexy party.



There's a sex party? I'm in..



Interesting sidenote...a friend and I were in a store and saw these single condoms for like 70 cents..and they were in different colors, and rather small. We were laughing wondering who the fuck would buy those


This sunday at practice my bassist was taking crap out of his pocket, and there was a ticket to the movie theater for "Drag Me To Hell", A pack of "male enhancement" suppliments...and one of the very condoms I'd seen that weekend..in purple no less. I laughed until I cried and he had no idea what was so funny.

SmallpurplepeniPWN3D


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## caughtinamosh

"male enhancement"...

I accidentally bought some aphrodisiacal oyster pills once upon a time. I thought I was buying rubbers. Alas, no.


----------



## g3rmanium

caughtinamosh said:


> "male enhancement"...
> 
> I accidentally bought some aphrodisiacal oyster pills once upon a time. I thought I was buying rubbers. Alas, no.



I'm going to bed. See you tomorrow.


----------



## caughtinamosh

So am I. I will go to my bed, and you will go to yours.


*and for the jokers among you* No, there is no loophole.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

See ya 
Last day before I drive to Rock am Riiiiiiiing 
80 000 Rockerz and Metalheadz partying 
Who's comming??


----------



## Konfyouzd

wow... this page is interesting...


----------



## Groff




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

IT'S A TARP!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

man i got stuck in one of these infamous tarps the other day... you know... it's not as bad as i thought it'd be...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> man i got stuck in one of these infamous tarps the other day... you know... it's not as bad as i thought it'd be...



IT'S A LIE!! YOU'RE A CO-CONSPIRATOR OF THE TARP!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

how do you know all of this? are you following me?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> how do you know all of this? are you following me?



TARP LOVER!!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

it's not so bad... you should give tarps a chance...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

IT'S NOT NATURAL!!! IT'S A SIN!!! IT'S A TARP!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ 

i love when people say that "it's not natrual; it's a sin" shit


----------



## Bound

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> IT'S NOT NATURAL!!! IT'S A SIN!!! IT'S A TARP!!!



I DUN GIVE A FUCK. I'LL TAP EVERY TARP I SEE.


----------



## thebhef




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

TARPBEASTS!!!!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Bound

wow. forever 80's. amazing


----------



## leandroab

PHRYGIAN DOMINANT SCALE = TOTAL WIN!


----------



## Groff

leandroab said:


> DATING DOMINANT WOMEN = TOTAL WIN!


----------



## Zepp88

leandroab said:


> PHRYGIAN DOMINANT SCALE = TOTAL WIN!



Every Withersoul song ever.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> WHAT?!?!?
> 
> MORE INFO.



It was 'garage sale' weekend in my town, and my friend called and told me the guy down the road was selling some guitars... Bada-bing-bada-boom, it ends up he's selling that little-lady for $50, so I snatched it up. 

She has really faint pick scratches about the pickguard, but other than that, she's in perfect shape. Hell, the plastic is still on the cavity covers, and the back of the tuning pegs.

The T-310's are a maple/alder laminate (plywood, more or less). Can't say much about the stock hardware, but the chrome is still shiny, has some substantial heft, and shows zero corrosion. The finish is nearly exact Fender clear over basic black... thick but not overly plasticy. The neck's maple-on-maple, with the Explorer style headstock (which is neat, but a pain to hang up on my wall hangers without dinging it).

The guy who had it before me added an LP style toggle, and a mini-switch to toggle 'phrase.' Also, he added the Bill Lawrence neck p/u, which is nice, but it's a little too low down into the body and needs to be raised.

As for the tone, it's definitely bright. Comes in handy when playing acoustically or on the clean channel, but the bridge pickup is kinda thin when you add the gain. The neck pickup is SIGNIFICANTLY thicker, but being so far away from the strings (soon to be remedied), it lacks power. If you blend the two together, though... there's something rather magical going on. 

I plan on getting a new bridge pickup, possibly something that's stacked but still has *some* tele. twang to it... just a bit thicker. I want to get the neck pickup lifted up a little and see how I like it then; if not, then I'll be looking for a set... possibly the "Power Rock" neovin Noiseless Tele Pickup Pair or (if I'm feeling rich) Rio Grande Electric Guitar Pickups - Product Detail Page.

Playability wise, I really love it. The guy had it setup really well, so the action is really low and pretty even from 1st fret to 22nd; but there's a *pinch* of buzz on the first fret of the high E and B strings. The frets themselves are immaculately seated, and filed cleanly. The neck is classic American tele. profile, but seems to be a tiny bit thinner... not noticeably though.

FWIW, I got it on Saturday and played a 2 hour gig with it that night without a setup or string change necessary.  Super happy with the purchase.


----------



## thebhef

You indulged him, now induglge me! LESS info!


----------



## playstopause

Wow Randy man, that's quite the cool score. And that price ---> 

Great post.


----------



## playstopause

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Stuff.



Noobs.


----------



## Groff

Cawk


----------



## Konfyouzd

bombaclaaaaaaat


----------



## playstopause

^

That could lead us somewhere, actually.


----------



## Konfyouzd

indeed


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Great post.


----------



## caughtinamosh

My country...


----------



## Harry

my cuntry


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Hey guys 
I'm offline for a week now (Rock am Ring) so see ya in a week!
Please don't divide by Banana 
Bye


----------



## Bound

Groff said:


> Cawk



and Bawlz?


----------



## leandroab

Bound said:


> and Bawlz?



Fawk


----------



## Harry

Fawk EMG4


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

playstopause said:


> Noobs.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Harry said:


> Fawk EMG HZ-4



Fix, Ed


----------



## Mattmc74

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>


----------



## playstopause

Noob.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Groff

Scar Symmetry said:


> Fix, Ed



NOOB!

Don't go knocking my favorite 6 stringer pickup  It's an unspoken rule, ask Randy.

(i'm serious, btw)

I have dual HzH4a's in my schecter, and dual HzH4's in my Dean.


----------



## Groff

Cawk and bawls

Fawk and lawls


----------



## Groff

Harry said:


> EMGHzH4



Fix'd


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## Konfyouzd

^ good god... enough. i'm too lonely for this...


----------



## caughtinamosh

NEVER ENOUGH!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd

caughtinamosh said:


> NEVER ENOUGH!!!



i spend all my time here because i don't get laid... or maybe i don't get laid because i spend all my time here... perhaps it's a combination of both...? 

at any rate... the sexual frustration is HIGH


----------



## caughtinamosh

Also a song by DT.

PSP, stop it! Not in public! 

EDIT: Sorry Konfyouzd . For the past two months, I've been in that lonely little boat with you...


----------



## Mattmc74

caughtinamosh said:


>



 Holy Shit i'm in love! Who is she?


----------



## caughtinamosh

Mattmc74 said:


> Holy Shit i'm in love! Who is she?



 Hmm, request a PM with names, do you?


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

*Obey.*


----------



## Randy

"A strip lace, a pretty face... eugenics really makes the case."


----------



## Harry

Options


----------



## liamh

Oh, serpent and lion


----------



## Harry




----------



## Konfyouzd

karma karma karma karma karma chameleooooooooooooon!


----------



## liamh

I invoke thee


----------



## Randy

Snips and snails and puppy-dog tails.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!

E.

E$


----------



## Randy

llllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Randy.


----------



## Randy

Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



Randy said:


> Hallo Johann.



Hallo Randy.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> llllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> llllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> :lllllllllllllllll:



lllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## caughtinamosh

Ben White was walking down the street. He had forgotten his weeding anniversary, and needed to buy a gift soon, but it was Sunday and only the tatty newsagents shop was open. He loved his Tabitha White-Macalister. Approaching the counter, it became clear that he might be better off apologising and sleeping on the couch - a grumpy man with a massive beard prefacing rows of motor oil and cheap chocolate boxes was dismaying. He left, and went home, only to find that his wife had been murdered - her flesh crept up the walls, and her vaporised blood seeped and permeated throughout the house, and there were bear footprints on the ceiling. He celebrated not having wasted his money, before phoning his mistress to tell her she had become his number one - and not just on the speed dial! Thinking the police might want to know about the grisly massacre he texted his friend Larry, asking him to phone them if he got a chance. 

&#8220;Yeah, that&#8217;s good, up a little.&#8221;
His mistress Eleanor was enjoying their new freedom, especially as it seemed more likely that she would now be able to con him from his money and his wife&#8217;s. She removed her new bear fur coat and stepped out of the shadowy hall area. Ben gasped. She held a gun at him, and shot him in the groin, then paused, then again in the head, about seven times. Ben stumbled and started shouting at her, something about immortality and injustice, before promptly biting her head off.

Meanwhile round the back of the newsagents&#8217; Massive Beard Man was feeding Oliver the Bear. He had been waiting all day for Eleanor to return with her money, and the three corpses (Larry 11 had been disposed off, after Larrys 1 thru 10, and onto 73 had been brutally slaughtered (Eleanor had mentioned how much she had enjoyed the murder 54. (She had not been specific - something about a crowbar, a cactus and a glass of water.))). Then she unexpectedly fell from a helicopter into the bear cage, where she lived for twenty years and had two healthy children. Massive Beard Man didn&#8217;t notice because he wasn&#8217;t real.

Larry&#8217;s husband had aged badly - a massive beard now perched over his hideous monstrosity of a face. He had been an obstrperosiffying man, but now she was a woman. Comatose in the terminal unit of a rundown hospital in Siberia s/he had no thoughts, so no thoughts will be described here. Dreams of rainbows and cloud planes and inverted gender had died like Larry 11 - in an unfortunate accident involving an excitable watermelon and a blunt ice axe. A doctor hovered over her/him, thinking of how much the body could fetch on eBay, before realising he had mixed up to centuries, and scuttled of to quietly commit mass genocide and international extortion, with dignity and honour.

This had all been before God&#8217;s death and primordial ossification.

Meanwhile (and this is used to mean somewhere else in four dimensional spacetime) Sidney Paste paced up, down, and through time, causing a tsunami through time that would later cause an illusional massively bearded man to appear in a tatty newsagents in another era. Timbuktu was on fire. A computer mouse squawked, before being eaten by a computer Bear. Sidney laughed as he watched a 4D youtube video depicting the simultaneous disembowelling of all organic life, but he knew nothing could be simultaneous due to Einstein&#8217;s general relativity theorem. He sniggered again at the irony. His perpetual motion machine, which had been overlooked by the Thermodynamical Overlord - Thor[e]^^^@jkj - whirred and squirmed and fralloped joyously and contentedly. The author resolved to use less ands as he chomped on a mushroom and cocaine sandwich. At the same moment elsewhere God was reborn in a cave in Israel.


----------



## g3rmanium

E$


----------



## Randy

:blah:


----------



## g3rmanium

Randy said:


> lllllllllllllllllllllllllll



I c what u did thar


----------



## Mattmc74

Post


----------



## Randy

g3rmanium said:


> I c what u did thar


----------



## g3rmanium

E$

Hallo Randy.

E!


----------



## leandroab

PHRYGIAN DOMINANT SCALE = TOTAL WIN!!!!


----------



## Randy

Hallo JohannnnahoJ ollaH


----------



## leandroab

May I ask what is all these "E. E! E$"s all about?

I never actually asked befo'


----------



## Randy

leandroab said:


> May I ask what is all these "E. E! E$"s all about?
> 
> I never actually asked befo'



And also, la.


----------



## Groff

leandroab said:


> DATING DOMINANT FEMALES = TOTAL WIN!!!!


----------



## leandroab

Randy said:


> And also, la.



Thanks for the answer




Groff said:


> MIMIMIMIMI MIMIMIMI MIMIMI = MIMIMI MIMI!!!



MIMIMI?

MIMI!

MIMI MIMIMIMI MIMIMI MIMIMIMIMI MIMI, MIMIMIMI "MIMIMIMI"?

MIMIMI MIMI MIMI MIMIMIMIMIMI!!!


----------



## Groff

leandroab said:


> MIMIMI?
> 
> MIMI!
> 
> MIMI MIMIMIMI MIMIMI MIMIMIMIMI MIMI, MIMIMIMI "MIMIMIMI"?
> 
> MIMIMI MIMI MIMI MIMIMIMIMIMI!!!



*fart*


----------



## Groff

leandroab said:


> May I ask what is all these "E. E! E$"s all about?
> 
> I never actually asked befo'





Randy said:


> And also, la.



And of course, N.

Someone should get her back here


----------



## Konfyouzd

christzilla... son of godzilla

fight me: Christzilla My Brute


----------



## leandroab

I was actually being serious.. i've really wanted to know...

But since nobody is going to answer anyways.. screw it


----------



## Randy

Johann just randomly got into the habit of saying "E." with various signs following it, and everyone else decided to follow suit.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

leandroab said:


> I was actually being serious.. i've really wanted to know...
> 
> But since nobody is going to answer anyways.. screw it



Stop whining and get naked...it'll help you feel better


----------



## leandroab

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Stop whining and get naked...it'll help you feel better



is it actually weird if I was actually naked when I typed that before you've actually said that?

You see.. when you live alone, you have the benefit of drinking your beer, while being naked and also browsing the internet...


Ahhh fun...


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Quit yer bitchin' and get nekkid...it'll help you feel betta


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

leandroab said:


> is it actually weird if I was actually naked when I typed that before you've actually said that?
> 
> You see.. when you live alone, you have the benefit of drinking your beer, while being naked and also browsing the internet...
> 
> 
> Ahhh fun...



Okay...well...I'm gonna need you to put clothes on..and slowly back away from the computer


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeee!



QFT.


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> And of course, N.
> 
> Someone should get her back here



Well said bro. Well said.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

In all seriousness, Drakkar, you're invited to me and Randy's sexy party whenever it happens.

Zepp too. You two can car pool!

The more, the merrier!


----------



## Groff

I'd love to get Arktan, Jonathan, Nick, and Johann out here, but that's a little tough.


----------



## Groff

PORKCHOP SANDWICHES!

GET THE *FUCK* OUT!


----------



## Harry

Fuck te ho stikc


----------



## Harry

tunay


----------



## Mattmc74

See you all later I got to go to work now.


----------



## Harry




----------



## leandroab

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Okay...well...I'm gonna need you to put clothes on..and slowly back away from the computer



NEIN!

Ma house, biotch!

And now I'll play guitar NAKED.
Excuse me as I play along to some Amorphis tunes


----------



## playstopause

POst!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> POst!



For sure.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> For sure.


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## playstopause

74n4LL0 said:


>



QFT.


----------



## 74n4LL0

playstopause said:


> QFT.


----------



## Randy

Geniteels.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

You are sick....but for some reason I likes ya.


----------



## Randy

Thanks.  

I'm sick, but for some reason I like you too.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Randy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm sick, but for some reason I like you too.



You have now earned: Brownie Points!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff

Beware of the "Special" brownie points.


----------



## Groff

They're not what you think.


----------



## 74n4LL0

and what are they?


----------



## Randy

You can only get so high, unless you have a four wheel drive.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Meow!


----------



## Randy

This song:


----------



## Groff

Do a barrel roll!


----------



## Randy

You may drink like a fish, but a fish drinks like Randy.


----------



## g3rmanium

leandroab said:


> May I ask what is all these "E. E! E$"s all about



Sure.

I was reading a particular stompbox forum for a while that was full of Lovepedal fanbois. People that would drool over Sean's latest FuzzFace clone for pages and pages and pages.

People especially raved about the Lovepdal Eternity -- short "E."

When I bought one for 300+ &#8364;, I ran a test and surprisingly, there wasn't a lot of difference to a $20 Arion Tubulator.

Back at ss.org, I was looking for a way to fill pages without much effort and "E." just seemed perfect.

Around half the 100 k reply contest, I decided I needed something new, something fresh. 

And after a long and grueling testing period, llllllllll was born.

There you go. 

E!

E!


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Sure.
> 
> I was reading a particular stompbox forum for a while that was full of Lovepedal fanbois. People that would drool over Sean's latest FuzzFace clone for pages and pages and pages.
> 
> People especially raved about the Lovepdal Eternity -- short "E."
> 
> When I bought one for 300+ , I ran a test and surprisingly, there wasn't a lot of difference to a $20 Arion Tubulator.
> 
> Back at ss.org, I was looking for a way to fill pages without much effort and "E." just seemed perfect.
> 
> Around half the 100 k reply contest, I decided I needed something new, something fresh.
> 
> And after a long and grueling testing period, llllllllll was born.
> 
> There you go.
> 
> E!
> 
> E!



If anyone read this post and DIDN'T click the links, you're WRONG. Johann's write-ups are superb.


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> If anyone read this post and DIDN'T click the links, you're WRONG. Johann's write-ups are superb.



Thanks Chris.

And also, Tubulator.


----------



## Groff

The el cheapo tube screamer sounds excellent BTW, nice warm tone, and very smooth.


----------



## Groff

I still love my JoBo bloody murder


----------



## Groff

lllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Groff

|||||||||||||||||||


----------



## Groff

c wut i did thar?


----------



## Groff

llllllllll|||||||||||lllllllllll|||||||||


----------



## Groff

l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|l|


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## Groff

wo ist PsP?


----------



## Groff

I think I said that right...


----------



## Groff

<------- Has the option of learning either Spanish, French, or German in college


...I should learn German


----------



## Groff

Seems more fun than the other two


----------



## Groff

Coffee


----------



## Groff

Toffee


----------



## Groff

Twisted


----------



## Groff

Frosty!


----------



## Groff

I hate those damn commercials


----------



## Groff

Why the FUCK is this one Youtube?!


----------



## g3rmanium

Verärgert, Chris?

Ich hatte ja mit Mike/Zepp88 auch hin und wieder Deutsch gesprochen. War lustig.


----------



## Groff

The way it's edited makes it look like a Youtube poop video.

Good job Wendys


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> Verärgert, Chris?
> 
> Ich hatte ja mit Mike/Zepp88 auch hin und wieder Deutsch gesprochen. War lustig.



*has no idea what this says*

Maybe I SHOULD learn German.


----------



## g3rmanium

Ich geh mal auf die Couch zurück.



Groff said:


> *has no idea what this says*
> 
> Maybe I SHOULD learn German.



Jo, vielleicht.


----------



## Groff

It would be fun.


----------



## Groff

A lot of Europeans can speak English, why shouldn't Americans learn another language too?


----------



## Groff

Oh right, the whole "IF YA DON'T SPEAK ENLISH, GTFO!" mentality


----------



## Groff

Ignorance FTL


----------



## Groff

I think Americans should learn English, because even the ones that ONLY speak it cannot speak it very well...


----------



## Groff

And most of them sure as hell can't type it... Look at youtube comments.


----------



## Groff

ROFLpwnt!


----------



## Groff

You know what SS.org needs? A ventrilo server.


----------



## Groff

That would be fun.


----------



## Groff

Text chat rooms are neat, but voice chat would be epic.

Quick! Everyone Download Xfire! It's free!


----------



## Groff

And also tittehs


----------



## Groff

And also, cawk


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Shut up you bloody wanker!!


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Shut up you bloody wanker!!



A _bloody_ wanker, eh? Sounds violent and sexy.


----------



## leandroab

ventrilo harassment


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


> A _bloody_ wanker, eh? Sounds violent and sexy.



Dude you're a fuckin fagbeast.......


----------



## g3rmanium

leandroab said:


> ventrilo harassment



Did you read my explanation of E?


----------



## leandroab

g3rmanium said:


> Did you read my explanation of E?


Yes, I did!

Quite interesting!



llllllllll


----------



## Randy

Pewbz


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I has a flavor


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Hello.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Oh lord


----------



## leandroab

Bewbs


----------



## Groff

Title is wrong, should be Metalhead vs. Emo


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> Title is wrong, should be Metalhead vs. Emo




Does anyone know what song is playing at the end there?


----------



## Groff

Ah HA! Slayer cover


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

Bawls


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

What children love a singing wheel now that their tight hearts it broke......now that their tight hearts it broke....


----------



## leandroab

Vah jay jay


----------



## Groff

It's easier if I just post my comments from an IM conversation:


[22:21] Wuflman: 
[22:22] Wuflman: I like how "Jizz in my pants" is in the "related videos" haha
[22:23] Wuflman: LOL Steinberger Bass guitar with black strings
[22:23] Wuflman: Man, that old fuck can really rock a guitar


----------



## Groff

That song is going to be stuck in my head for a month now...


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Groff

Bawls


----------



## Groff

Celiak: No wang at all


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## playstopause

Chris is on fire. &#8482;


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeee!



weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## playstopause

_* spouiiiif *_


----------



## Harry

URINE


----------



## Harry

URINE1


----------



## Harry

URINE2


----------



## Harry

URINE3


----------



## Harry

URINE4


----------



## Harry

URINE5


----------



## Harry

URINE6


----------



## Harry

URINE666


----------



## g3rmanium

c-c-c-c-combo-breaker


----------



## Harry

breaker


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## Harry

Geddy Lee rules!


----------



## caughtinamosh

Geddy Lee > all

Except Steve Harris...

But yes, for the most part, Geddy = the man


----------



## Harry

Except his voice. 
Kinda "The woman" lol


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## Harry

What?


----------



## Harry

He plays good bass


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Harry

I'd have coffee if it weren't 6:42pm.


----------



## leandroab

caughtinamosh said:


>




AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH

THANKS FOR THAT! NOW MY LIFE IS COMPLETE!


----------



## 74n4LL0

Harry said:


> I'd have coffee if it weren't 6:42pm.



do it now!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Australia =/= evening. I refuse to believe it.


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Randy

*Greetings, Minions...*


----------



## playstopause

OH HAI.


----------



## Randy

Herro.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

So now I know why my "Contributor" thing never happened.


"On May 4, 2009, you sent a payment to [email protected]

The funds have been returned to your account.

This payment was returned for the following reason(s):

[email protected] did not sign up for a PayPal account or did not complete the registration process."

So who do I speak to regarding this mess?


----------



## Randy

If you go through "User CP->User Control Panel->Paid Subscription (on the left side, near the bottom)" your payments should be taken and your status should be confirmed rather quick, as was the case for Harry a few weeks ago.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Ahhh...I see now


----------



## Randy

"I see", said the blind-man pissing in the wind...

"...it all comes back to me."


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> "I see", said the blind-man pissing in the wind...
> 
> "...it all comes back to me."



"I see" said the blind man to his deaf daughter as he picked up his hammer and saw.


----------



## Groff

lol get it? Saw? lolololololololololololololol


----------



## Groff

i c wut i did thar


----------



## Groff

Danglies!

[ACTION=Groff]chews bubblegum[/ACTION]


----------



## Groff

It's a TPAR!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff....c'mere.......


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Randy

:faceplam:


----------



## g3rmanium

E!

E.

E$


----------



## Groff

TRAP it is.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> :faceplam:



almass:


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> :faceplam:



lol face*plam*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

:failpalm:


----------



## g3rmanium

E*


----------



## caughtinamosh

Bare Knuckle Nailbomb is here!


----------



## g3rmanium

Groff said:


> lol face*plam*



Nicht schlecht, Chris.



caughtinamosh said:


> Bare Knuckle Nailbomb is here!



Und, klingt gut?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I can see the coffin shining through my tinted window....must have missed the sign that said it was a fire sale


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I can see the coffin shining through my tinted window....must have missed the sign that said it was a fire sallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



llllllllllll'd!


----------



## playstopause

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡!


----------



## Groff

caughtinamosh said:


> Bare Knuckle Nailbomb is here!



Prepare for ultimate tonal pwnage


----------



## Groff

YTMND - Naked Gun 4!


----------



## Groff

YTMND - SOVIETMND: The People's Glorious Revolution 2


----------



## liamh

caughtinamosh said:


> Bare Knuckle Nailbomb is here!


 The ultimate pic story ov doom is nigh upon us!
Bestow upon us this blessing of metal awesomeness!!


----------



## g3rmanium

liamh said:


> The ultimate pic story ov doom is nigh upon us!
> Bestow upon us this blessing of metal awesomeness!!



Sound clips or it didn't happen. 

E$

R%

E!


----------



## Groff

Cawk


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## Groff

Va jay jay


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The most horrible phrase ever: Sopping wet boypussy




That is all


----------



## leandroab

Yuh not cookin!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The most horrible phrase ever: Sopping wet boypussy
> 
> That is all



don't act like you don't like sopping wet boy pussy.


----------



## Konfyouzd

to da windooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow! to da WALL!!!!



Scar Symmetry said:


> don't act like you don't like sopping wet boy pussy.



that is pretty terrible...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Scar Symmetry said:


> don't act like you don't like sopping wet boy pussy.



No...I don't...I'm actually afraid of it.

Ass? Sure..I'll have all ya got..but sopping wet boypussy? Yeah..I'm gonna need you to adhere to this restraining order I've filed against you


----------



## leandroab

leandroab said:


> Yuh not cookin!


Ye'Iam!

*fire starts*

Ba bababa bababa baab babaab babab abab babab babab ba!!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm not the one you eat quick and sleep wit..

You want some cheap dick? Betta go down Freaknik


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Sigh..


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Sigh..



Awww...what's wrong buttercup?


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## Æxitosus

Crossing The Line?: Bacon Flavored Vodka - Geekologie

sorry to make more than 1 thread today, but I would think the community here needs to know about this, considering (sor whatever reason) everyone here is obsessed with bacon...and who isn't obsessed with vodka?

here is some other info...
bacon flavored vodka - Google Search


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Anything tastes better than vodka, so I'm not too bothered


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Yes...that IS what's wrong. That's what's wrong with a lot of things


----------



## AySay

Æxitosus;1534802 said:


> sorry to make more than 1 thread today



????


----------



## leandroab

leandroab said:


> Ye'Iam!
> 
> *fire starts*
> 
> Ba bababa bababa baab babaab babab abab babab babab ba!!!!



Porkchop Sandwiches!

OH SHIT GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE! WHAT ARE YOU DOING? GO! JUST GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE YOU STUPID IDIOT! FUCK WE ARE ALL DEAD!! GET THE FUCK OUT!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Call my dealer or my lawyer...We've got a situation!!


----------



## Groff

HEEEEEEEEEELL YEAH!


----------



## Konfyouzd

*smitten*



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yes...that IS what's wrong. That's what's wrong with a lot of things





are you sure THIS isn't what's wrong?:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

I LOVE this band, and I LOVE this song.
I'm deadly serious.

You've never had fun until you've gone to a polka festival.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> *smitten*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure THIS isn't what's wrong?:



We back to this shit again?


----------



## Groff

JOHN STEVENS&#39; DOUBLESHOT on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Please?


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ you fucked with that? or is that just what you're into?

man... i'm HAMMERED... thank you VA legal system... by taking away my drug of choice you've turned me on to another... 

god bless america...


----------



## Harry

beetch


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I am very hungry


----------



## 74n4LL0

I'm hungry too


----------



## Scar Symmetry

but are you very hungry?


----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


> but are you very hungry?



yeah I just ate some "taralli" (see pic.) and I'm still very hungry
Maybe I'm more hungry now than before


*Taralli:*






EDIT:


----------



## Scar Symmetry

that has made me even more hungry


----------



## Harry

35f


----------



## Harry

Drinking tonight


----------



## Scar Symmetry

35F Tittehs


----------



## caughtinamosh

Win


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'd rather get my teeth around this:






epic win.


----------



## caughtinamosh

No no no... 






Yes yes yes!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

old.

and:


----------



## caughtinamosh

It will be administered.

[email protected] = forbidden


----------



## 74n4LL0

I'm still really hungry...
fortunately I'll eat in 20 minutes

No...I will not eat Megan Fox


----------



## caughtinamosh

Eat pussy.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

caughtinamosh said:


> No no no...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes yes!



unfortunately I cannot see that pic as I am at work, where photobucket pics are forbidden. who is it?


----------



## 74n4LL0

Scar Symmetry said:


> unfortunately I cannot see that pic as I am at work, where photobucket pics are forbidden. who is it?



+ 1 (photobucket blocked at work)


Food:


----------



## caughtinamosh

Into google, you must put these words "faith lightspeed," "ariel redhead" and "piper fawn." You can thank me later.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

caughtinamosh said:


> Into google, you must put these words "faith lightspeed," "ariel redhead" and "piper fawn." You can thank me later.



type porn star names into Google at work? hell no!

Cassia Riley, Rebecca Linares and Keri Sable are all my perfect woman


----------



## caughtinamosh

Not at work, silly...


----------



## 74n4LL0

caughtinamosh said:


> Into google, you must put these words "faith lightspeed," "ariel redhead" and "piper fawn." You can thank me later.



NSFW


I typed and...well even with safesearch on it was full of titties


----------



## leandroab

leandroab said:


> Porkchop Sandwiches!
> 
> OH SHIT GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE! WHAT ARE YOU DOING? GO! JUST GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE YOU STUPID IDIOT! FUCK WE ARE ALL DEAD!! GET THE FUCK OUT!!



My God, did that smell good!


----------



## leandroab

That's why I have a post-it on my monitor which reads:

"Sevenstring.org = NO [email protected]!"


----------



## Scar Symmetry

BANOC.


----------



## darbdavys

Brandy is shittier than vodka IMO. I want to throw up as soon as I smell brandy, it's so shit. maybe had too much of it once


----------



## Wi77iam




----------



## Scar Symmetry

darbdavys said:


> Brandy is shittier than vodka IMO. I want to throw up as soon as I smell brandy, it's so shit.


----------



## HaGGuS

Enjoy your time off.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I am no longer hungry 

I had a foot long Subway Melt with Southwest sauce.

it was gOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOd


----------



## playstopause

Post!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Post!



Well, that was fun!


----------



## g3rmanium

c-c-c-c-c-combo-breaker

E!


----------



## Randy

*Greetings Minions...*


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Randy said:


> *Greetings Minions...*


----------



## caughtinamosh

This is just dying for a photoshop. 

OR, we could just make it reality.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

dude I swear all you post about is girls and sex


----------



## caughtinamosh

I'm 17, and been single 2 months. Cut me some slack. 



Not so mature now, am I?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

NO SLACK FOR YOU THIS IS NO PLACE FOR JOKES.


----------



## caughtinamosh

Let's be honest here... Steve Harris > you


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!

E!

R:


----------



## Konfyouzd

caughtinamosh said:


> I'm 17, and been single 2 months. Cut me some slack.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so mature now, am I?



i'm 23... been single for FIVE YEARS... cry me a river homie... so basically i've been single since i was about your age. the times that i get laid are few and VERY far between and usually it's drunken sex with a fatty... so it's generally slow, excessively sweaty, and unfullfilling (heavy lifting while drunk = FAIL)...


----------



## liamh

For fuck sake man, you JUST got unbanned!


----------



## DDDorian

Let's review a few things:

1 - the Bacon/Toblerone Posting Challenge disappeared like six hours after it went up
2 - very, very few people (if any) have actually been banned for posting about bacon
3 - I hate you all and you're all getting a ban anyway, especially those of you in the jury


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Heston Blumenthal's bacon and egg flavoured sorbet is far superior to this!


----------



## Konfyouzd

yea i jumped on the *BAN*d wagon...


----------



## Æxitosus

wait, since when do people get banned for mentioning bacon? wasnt like that before i was banned...


----------



## Konfyouzd

i don't know if people ACTUALLY get banned for it. DDDorian said that no one has. but i thought they had said something about no more posts about bacon or something. i've just avoided the subject. then again... JJ Rodriguez made that sweet bacon flow chart like the day after the "No Bacon Proclamation"


----------



## Æxitosus

Konfyouzd said:


> i don't know if people ACTUALLY get banned for it. DDDorian said that no one has. but i thought they had said something about no more posts about _*bacon *_or something. i've just avoided the subject. then again... JJ Rodriguez made that sweet *bacon* flow chart like the day after the "No *Bacon* Proclamation"


HE SAID THE B WORD!!!


----------



## liamh

Teach me the tongue of fire
so that I may set the world ablaze
for it is cold
and this blindness can no longer give me shelter
teach me the tongue of fire
so that I may cry out loud my wrath
and my passion
or else my coil will blister and decay
the soul is never silent
but wordless
held imprisoned
in a cursed tomb
wherein reflections never fade
never die
slowly maddened
by the emptiness
left to perish in the ever-dark coil
yet, always alert it its slumber
scorn by the drops of light
piercing through the surface
and it screams
the soul is never silent
but wordless
teach me the tongue of fire
so that I may set the world ablaze
for it is cold
and this blindness can no longer give me shelter
teach me the tongue of fire
so that I may cry out loud my wrath
and my passion
or else my coil will blister and decay.


----------



## Groff

Drakkar, have you ever seen the episode of Boondocks with the gay rapper?

Funny shit.


----------



## Groff

Especially the long white shirt with the ass cut out


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I saw the first and second one. The first one, the first time I saw it, it was the end. All I saw was some dude kiss some naked guy, who goes running through the woods screaming with some guys chasing and shooting at him...talk about coming in on the wrong end of a show



caughtinamosh said:


> I'm 17, and been single 2 months. Cut me some slack.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so mature now, am I?





Konfyouzd said:


> i'm 23... been single for FIVE YEARS... cry me a river homie... so basically i've been single since i was about your age. the times that i get laid are few and VERY far between and usually it's drunken sex with a fatty... so it's generally slow, excessively sweaty, and unfullfilling (heavy lifting while drunk = FAIL)...



HAHA....I get all the ass I want.




However I don't really ever want any...isn't it funny how that works?


----------



## Randy

Pirate metal! YARRR'!


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> HAHA....I get all the ass I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I don't really ever want any...isn't it funny how that works?



i believe that's how it usually works. when i have a gf there's women galore... i'm single and it's like a fuckin' drought.  

i'm workin on a couple of em, though... hopefully one of em will work out.


----------



## Randy

Do work, son.


----------



## Konfyouzd

wut? bitch?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Sigh..


----------



## Konfyouzd

Randy said:


> Do work, son.



haha i love that saying...

do work i will 



G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Sigh..



get that sand outa your vag... that can't be healthy


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Sigh..



Aw..what's wrong? Uncle Jim has a "headache" again tonight?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

sigh..


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Aw..what's wrong? Uncle Jim has a "headache" again tonight?



zing!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Drakkar is trying to get sexual again.


----------



## Konfyouzd

you seemed highly interested at one point.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I was, until I seen how dirty he looks.


----------



## Konfyouzd

them's fightin' words in my neck of the woods...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I mean, he has dreads and a beard. I wasn't attracted anymore. He is good at cyber sex though. Didn't mean to sound so rude.


----------



## Konfyouzd

i have dreads and a beard


----------



## Randy

Are you Spanish Ani DiFranco?


----------



## Konfyouzd

dreads are fuckin' MONEY



Randy said:


> Are you Spanish Ani DiFranco?



say whaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I prefer to braid the hair, looks more modern compared to the big entaglements that the dreads offer.


----------



## Konfyouzd

braids are feminine... and mine aren't big...


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I like small dreads, but they have to be freshly waxed so I can get wax on my hands and go up and down. 
Dont get any ideas here Drakkar.


----------



## Konfyouzd

nothin' big and tangly about that... 



G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I like small dreads, but they have to be freshly waxed so I can get wax on my hands and go up and down.
> Dont get any ideas here Drakkar.



i hate wax. i use hemp seed oil. much better. wax is bad news bears... good for forming dreads but once their dreaded it's not really necessary

and i can think of at least 3 possible responses drakkar will have for that.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

No, those actually look well groomed. OK, I like dreads but they have to be managed. Some just make you look lazy.


----------



## Konfyouzd

well some people don't do anything with them once they form. others get them twisted, palm rolled, etc regularly. sometimes they can kind of look like shit around the time they need to be dealt with though. mine, for example... i haven't touched em in about a month and something needs to be done about this


----------



## g3rmanium

E.


----------



## Groff

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Drakkar is sexual always.


----------



## Groff

Post.


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E.





Groff said:


> Post.





g3rmanium said:


> E.





Groff said:


> Post.





g3rmanium said:


> E.





Groff said:


> Post.


----------



## Groff

Yus


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> I LOVE this band, and I LOVE this song.
> I'm deadly serious.
> 
> You've never had fun until you've gone to a polka festival.






Groff said:


> JOHN STEVENS' DOUBLESHOT on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



QFT.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I bet this will make me puke faster than regular vodka. What a bad idea 



Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Anything tastes better than vodka, so I'm not too bothered



I doubt bacon flavored vodka tastes better than vodka


----------



## MTech




----------



## Æxitosus

MTech said:


>



I wanna know where you found that smiley


----------



## Konfyouzd

@MTech please tell me that was photoshopped somehow


----------



## MTech

Æxitosus;1536163 said:


> I wanna know where you found that smiley


It's a secret 







Konfyouzd said:


> ^ please tell me that was photoshopped somehow



The drinks?? No it's actually on the Bacon Vodka site under Recipes 

Found some good shirts............... ........Or the sweetest shoes evar..Group Buy Who's In?!


----------



## leandroab

who wants to jam with me through the net?


----------



## Konfyouzd

that's absolutely horrible...


----------



## Konfyouzd

down i am...


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> down i am...


my gearbox is on and i'm fuckin rippin!


----------



## Konfyouzd

> doo wah diddy diddy dum... some shit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Randy

leandroab said:


> my gearbox is on and *i'm fuckin rippin!*



lugnose:


----------



## Konfyouzd

leandroab said:


> my gearbox is on and i'm fuckin rippin!



i'm sad. i am in cali and i don't have any of my babies with me. can't shred it up. i was kind of not in the mood to play before i left and now i'm fiending for it.



Randy said:


> lugnose:


----------



## leandroab

Randy said:


> lugnose:


you betta!



Konfyouzd said:


> i'm sad. i am in cali and i don't have any of my babies with me. can't shred it up. i was kind of not in the mood to play before i left and now i'm fiending for it.



why would you do that?

I'm living away from my parents, but obviously the first thing on my check list was "RG7321"... And then clothing lol


----------



## Randy

teh bropcannon


----------



## schecter007

wait...whats wrong with mentioning bacon?


----------



## JBroll

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Anything tastes better than vodka, so I'm not too bothered



FAIL.

Vodka is WIN.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd

leandroab said:


> why would you do that?
> 
> I'm living away from my parents, but obviously the first thing on my check list was "RG7321"... And then clothing lol



business trip...


----------



## Æxitosus

im in with that group buy (the b*con shoes)


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Aexitous and MTech should've gotten the hammer by now... where are you mods?


----------



## Konfyouzd

hahaha... the hammer fell on you rather recently did it not? i missed you dave


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I missed you too man 

yeah when I posted a thread about bacon I was banned within 3 hours... this guy has gotten away with it for over 24 hours!


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> business trip...


*italian accent*

Aha! You do the businnes eh?


----------



## playstopause

Wow.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Wow.



Indeed.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Indeed.



...


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> ...



FTW.


----------



## playstopause

This, is a straight line --> _________________


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> This, is a straight line --> _________________



It happens.


----------



## leandroab

playstopause said:


> It happens.



Always....





_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## thebhef

Hello, gentles.


----------



## g3rmanium

E?


----------



## liamh

Scar Symmetry said:


> Aexitous and MTech should've gotten the hammer by now... where are you mods?


 Alert alert, we've got a code pink!


----------



## AK DRAGON

hmmmm


----------



## 74n4LL0

g3rmanium said:


> E?





E!


----------



## Harry

CIAM knows the truth


----------



## Harry

Because he gave us a girl to jerk off too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

liamh said:


> Alert alert, we've got a code pink!



I know man, I post about bacon and I get banned immediately as promised.

but two other dudes post about bacon and they get off scot free?

double standards methinks...


----------



## 74n4LL0

Harry said:


> Because he gave us a girl to jerk off too.


----------



## Harry

74n4LL0 said:


>


----------



## Harry

Well
The Well
The big well.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Dont get any ideas here Drakkar.







Dear lord...your serious aren't you?


----------



## Randy

Scar Symmetry said:


> I know man, I post about bacon and I get banned immediately as promised.
> 
> but two other dudes post about bacon and they get off scot free?
> 
> double standards methinks...



I think the thing is that the mods are seeing that it's something that the OT peeps are discussing, regardless of the restriction, so they've opted to move that stuff to the 250k, along with a warning rather than an all-out ban (which was a rather absurd rule, IMO, in the first place).

Unfortunately, yours was the first infraction since the ban and as such, dealt with overly harsh. FWIW, I was kinda pissed when it happened as I thought it was a ridiculous rule (have you seen half the shit that ends up in OT?) and also, I don't see a sticky for people to read to know that it's a rule in the first place.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

:banane:


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> :banane:


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

It should be noted that the bassist and the keyboard player were once married


----------



## Groff

keyword: Were


----------



## Groff

Apparently, like jesus, he got his man. (according to the song)


----------



## Groff

That's just my guess.


----------



## DDDorian

Randy said:


> I think the thing is that the mods are seeing that it's something that the OT peeps are discussing, regardless of the restriction, so they've opted to move that stuff to the 250k, along with a warning rather than an all-out ban (which was a rather absurd rule, IMO, in the first place).
> 
> Unfortunately, yours was the first infraction since the ban and as such, dealt with overly harsh. FWIW, I was kinda pissed when it happened as I thought it was a ridiculous rule (have you seen half the shit that ends up in OT?) and also, I don't see a sticky for people to read to know that it's a rule in the first place.



The "no bacon/toblerone posting challenge" thing was posted by me as a response to some of the other mods getting pissy about people spamming "BACON!!1!11" in vendor threads and shit. Their solution was to ban a few specific people but I figured a warning would be enough as many of the people filling the forum with bacon posts were just bored ex-100k'ers who didn't realise how annoying it was to have to regularly scan every sub-forum to delete random threads bumped for the sake of posting "BACON" and whatever.

I went to bed after posting the challenge thread and when I woke up the next morning it had been taken down by the other mods as not only did people not get it but a lot of people were pissed off about it, so the mods decided to revoke the whole thing, reinstate the 100k and hope for the best. As far as I know the "no bacon/toblerone" rule lasted all of six hours, and I personally haven't banned a single person for it. To Scar Symmetry or anyone else who's apparently been banned for it, I can only assume whatever posts you were banned for just happened to be the last in a string of posts that were being reported or just annoyed the mod in question

I just wanna reiterate that even if the rule was still in place it'd be upto the mods' discretion on who/why people would get banned - the rule was primarily aimed at the new members who were jumping on the bandwagon and basically spamming the entire forum indiscrimantely. I don't care what happens in Off Topic or 100k (I'm only reading now because the other thread gor moved and it redirected me here, I really don't get this thread), just thought I'd clear this up for the billionth time.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Randy said:


> I think the thing is that the mods are seeing that it's something that the OT peeps are discussing, regardless of the restriction, so they've opted to move that stuff to the 250k, along with a warning rather than an all-out ban (which was a rather absurd rule, IMO, in the first place).
> 
> Unfortunately, yours was the first infraction since the ban and as such, dealt with overly harsh. FWIW, I was kinda pissed when it happened as I thought it was a ridiculous rule (have you seen half the shit that ends up in OT?) and also, I don't see a sticky for people to read to know that it's a rule in the first place.



yeah, maybe I was the last 'example' they were going to make. I've seen far worse stuff posted around everywhere, but hey I've learnt my lesson.



DDDorian said:


> To Scar Symmetry or anyone else who's apparently been banned for it, I can only assume whatever posts you were banned for just happened to be the last in a string of posts that were being reported or just annoyed the mod in question



Plug got banned for it too, so maybe me and him are in a mods bad books, so now we've done our time hopefully there's no bad blood now and everyone can get along.



DDDorian said:


> I just wanna reiterate that even if the rule was still in place it'd be upto the mods' discretion on who/why people would get banned - the rule was primarily aimed at the new members who were jumping on the bandwagon and basically spamming the entire forum indiscrimantely.



I understand entirely that it's up to the mod's discretion, but you can understand that when the rules change without being told and people have faced bans for the thing that is no longer naughty, people will question it


----------



## leandroab

Allotafagina


----------



## Groff

I AM THE DOG!!


----------



## Groff

I AM THE FROG!!


----------



## leandroab

Groff said:


> I AM THE [email protected]#$%¨&!!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



74n4LL0 said:


> E!





E?

E*

E²


----------



## leandroab

E!


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## leandroab

^

He had too much shuggah!

ahha


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



leandroab said:


> E!



leandroab  g3rmanium


----------



## Konfyouzd

leandroab said:


> ^
> 
> He had too much shuggah!
> 
> ahha



believe it or not that's shuggah withdrawls...


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E!


----------



## Konfyouzd

tu me quieres dejar
y yo no quiero sufrir
contigo me voy, mi santa
aunque me cueste morir!

AZUCAR!!!!!


----------



## playstopause

Post!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Post!



weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Stitch

...e?


----------



## leandroab

g3rmanium said:


> E.
> 
> 
> leandroab  g3rmanium



I got initiated into the "E." brotherhood


E.
E!



Konfyouzd said:


> tu me quieres dejar
> y yo no quiero sufrir
> contigo me voy, mi santa
> aunque me cueste morir!
> 
> EDULCORANTE!!!!


----------



## Randy

Groff said:


>




1:45 - 1:57


----------



## leandroab

:quotevideofail:


----------



## Randy

Groff said:


>




1:45 - 1:57


----------



## Konfyouzd

what's with everyone's obsession w/ the beach? i could give a fuck less bout the beach...


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> what's with everyone's obsession w/ the beach? i could give a fuck less bout the beach...


 The beach?

or a beach?

or just a beech?

maybe a biotch!

IDK. IMO, FWIW, GTFO! OMFG!


----------



## Konfyouzd

guess who's coming to dinner... natty dreadlocks!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

meow!


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Mister Canadian Man is here! All hide before he throws a moose at you. :O


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> guess who's coming to dinner... natty dreadlocks!



teh fuk?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Natty's coming? Oh Lawd..somebody get my teeth outta my cup and gimme my good gold tooth..the one with the picture of Jesus on it!


----------



## Randy

Oh lawd!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I need a haircut...badly.

Also Daily Coheed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjBgCIDHBVI

Can you tell I love the DVD Randy bought?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Konfyouzd said:


> I use hemp seed oil. Makes a better lube.


 
I feel warm inside...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I feel warm inside...



I seriously wonder about you.......


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I seriously love you.......


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

You just seriously made me go through all the smileys to check for that one...I've never seen that one before


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

caughtinamosh said:


>



The best smiley ever. SS.ORG ADOPT THIS NOW


----------



## caughtinamosh

It is truly epic.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

For you Drakkar...


----------



## leandroab

:ass:


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## leandroab

:vagina:
:cock:
:sex:
:ibanezjcustomomfg:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> For you Drakkar...



For you


----------



## caughtinamosh

For me...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Now you've started something..I have my own signature smiley


----------



## caughtinamosh

Lovely...

 It's so epic.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

caughtinamosh said:


>


 
Horrible, needs more length and curls...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

A little bit of good news..I'm getting my voice back. I was just singing around the house and my high notes have gotten even better. Now I can finally sing Soul Glo...that does my heart good


----------



## playstopause




----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


>



For sure.


----------



## Randy

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> A little bit of good news..I'm getting my voice back. I was just singing around the house and my high notes have gotten even better. Now I can finally sing Soul Glo...that does my heart good




Soundclips, pl0x. 



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I need a haircut...badly.
> 
> Also Daily Coheed.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I love the DVD Randy bought?


----------



## leandroab

imma play Opeth - Bleak


----------



## Harry

n Date: Jan 2008 Location: Redneck hell, AL
Posts: 474 

Real Name: Amanda


----------



## Harry

Boooooooooooooo urns


----------



## caughtinamosh

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Horrible, needs more length and curls...



If I showed you the rest of that pic, you would not be saying that, amigo.


----------



## darbdavys

leandroab said:


> imma play Opeth - Bleak


too ezmode.



caughtinamosh said:


> If I showed you the rest of that pic, you would not be saying that, amigo.


tits or gtfo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


> ...e?



Suprised? 

E.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

IT'S A TARP!


----------



## g3rmanium

R!

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## Randy




----------



## leandroab

caughtinamosh said:


> If I showed you the rest of that pic, you would not be saying that, amigo.



Thanks to you, all I can think now is "Ariel redhead"









DrakkarTyrannis said:


> IT'S A *TRAP!*


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Groff

leandroab said:


> imma play Opeth - Bleak



You win.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> 1:45 - 1:57



Jesus will hunt you down.

Touch you 'deep inside'

He's like a canuk apparently

He loves him some men.





 wtf?


----------



## leandroab

g3rmanium said:


> E!




E.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## leandroab

.
..
...
....
.....
......
.......
........
.......
......
.....
....
...
..
.

E.


----------



## g3rmanium

leandroab said:


> E.



E! 

E$


----------



## leandroab

E&E


----------



## hufschmid

I like Toffee


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

E?


----------



## Groff

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/87882-happy-birthday-to.html#post1537908


----------



## g3rmanium

E"


----------



## Groff

g3rmanium said:


> E!



La


----------



## g3rmanium

E$



Groff said:


> La



La'd.

Käsebrötchen.

lllllllll


----------



## Æxitosus

Scar Symmetry said:


> Aexitous and MTech should've gotten the hammer by now... where are you mods?


(hate to bring this back)
its Æxitosus



E


----------



## g3rmanium

E!



Æxitosus;1538078 said:


> E



I agree.


----------



## Æxitosus

g3rmanium said:


> E!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.


I know, right?


hey what do you guys think of this?
http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1593780/20080828/lovato__demi.jhtml


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Groff said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/87882-happy-birthday-to.html#post1537908



¤ø&#8222;¸¨°º¤ø&#8222;¸ ¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨
¨°º¤ø&#8222;¸ Groff Its ur Birthday ¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨
¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨ But Ur still Gayfish!!! `°º¤ø&#8222;¸
¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨ ¨°º¤ø&#8222;¸¨°º¤


----------



## g3rmanium

E.

 MOTHERFUCKERS DON'T FUCK WITH ME!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

F!


----------



## g3rmanium

E.



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> F!



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU

E!


----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeee!



well said, IMO.


----------



## leandroab

&#8721;.


----------



## g3rmanium

E~


----------



## Konfyouzd

muhahahahahahahaha


----------



## leandroab

&#1028;.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

ILYD


----------



## g3rmanium

E$

E§


----------



## leandroab

&#926;.

&#958;!


----------



## Randy




----------



## leandroab




----------



## Konfyouzd

blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## JBroll

Konfyouzd said:


> blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah



oh hai drew

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR




----------



## 74n4LL0

well...


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;. &#7874;.



&#7874;.'d


And also, &#7878;$


----------



## Konfyouzd

the rain in spain falls mainly on the plain... or plane? 

ahh yes... playne...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR




----------



## Konfyouzd

Who's most annoying?
































decisions decisions...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

The red head..


----------



## JBroll

The two at the top and Carrot Top, by a long shot. The others are marginally annoying, but not to that extent.

Jeff


----------



## liamh

What??!!
Never disrespect Sarah Silverman in my presence


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Nothing wrong with her..


----------



## Konfyouzd

JBroll said:


> The two at the top and Carrot Top, by a long shot. The others are marginally annoying, but not to that extent.
> 
> Jeff



my thoughts exactly. i give sarah silverman a free pass because despite the fact that she's not even close to funny, i want her to have my babies. lisa... well... she loves bangin' black dudes and i have a hard time turnin' down a fatty... (in more ways than one )


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## JBroll

Konfyouzd said:


> my thoughts exactly. i give sarah silverman a free pass because despite the fact that she's not even close to funny, i want her to have my babies. lisa... well... she loves bangin' black dudes and i have a hard time turnin' down a fatty... (in more ways than one )



Not even close to funny? Her act in The Aristocrats alone - being able to say that with a straight face - makes me wonder if you just think she isn't funny because you're focused on something else.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd

oh yea and fran drescher is just fine... the voice... eh... i can deal with it.


----------



## Randy




----------



## JBroll

liamh said:


> What??!!
> Never disrespect Sarah Silverman in my presence



Oh dear, we've offended the 16-year-old who thinks he was spawned from the abyss. Forsooth, doomed are we...

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd

JBroll said:


> Not even close to funny? Her act in The Aristocrats alone - being able to say that with a straight face - makes me wonder if you just think she isn't funny because you're focused on something else.
> 
> Jeff



not sure what act you're referring to... but all of the talking out of random orfices just doesn't do it for me. and her show...


----------



## JBroll

WATCH THE ARISTOCRATS.

NOW.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd

74n4LL0 said:


>



motha fuckin' bootsy!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Babies


----------



## Konfyouzd

JBroll said:


> WATCH THE ARISTOCRATS.
> 
> NOW.
> 
> Jeff



on it... 

she doesn't have to be funny to be the mother of my children...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Silverman is NOT funny...and Lisa is even unfunnier. The two of them together are the saddest acts in comedy.



Now having said that....


----------



## Konfyouzd

jennifer lopez fails at most things besides dancing and i'd still wife that... 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Silverman is NOT funny...and Lisa is even unfunnier. The two of them together are the saddest acts in comedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Now having said that....




Question: WHERE THE FUCK DID YOU FIND THA SMILEY?!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

^


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

It's my signature smiley


----------



## Konfyouzd

this place never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

This never ceases to amuse me












Wait..you think Sarah Silverman is attractive? Jesus fucking Christ you really haven't fucked anyone in a while have you?


----------



## Konfyouzd

somehow i'm not surprised. 

"pancakes are love"

"you think it's ok to spank your kids? hell yea... they start fuckin' up, i start fuckin' them up!"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Thug Luvin....


----------



## leandroab

YEEAH!!!

OKAAY!!!

GET CRUNK!!!

WHAT?!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

leandroab said:


> YEEAH!!!
> 
> OKAAY!!!
> 
> GET CRUNK!!!
> 
> WHAT?!!



Why? Why?


----------



## Konfyouzd

"tupac tupac tupac... the way you talk gangsta..."


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Drakkar made that smiley to compinsate for me. He's the little guy on the right.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> "tupac tupac tupac... the way you talk gangsta..."



He's the only man that truly scares me. If I were locked in a room with him I'd seriously consider crying


----------



## JBroll

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why? Why?



 is why.

Jeff


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> "tupac tupac tupac... the way you talk gangsta..."



This guy is a fucking monster!!!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> He's the only man that truly scares me. If I were locked in a room with him I'd seriously consider crying


 
But thats me...


----------



## leandroab

JBroll said:


> is why.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## Randy

*LOUD NOISES*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> But thats me...


----------



## Randy

Veiny scalp


----------



## leandroab

§§EXX


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## 74n4LL0

E?


----------



## Æxitosus

ok like the last 6 pages are entirely consisted of "E"

that is sad.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Æxitosus;1538388 said:


> ok like the last 6 pages are entirely consisted of "E"
> 
> that is sad.



No..not true....there's this









*
E!*


----------



## Konfyouzd

"pronto llegara el dia de mi suerte
te lo juro por mi gente
te juro que un dia llegara
and we won't stop
we always knew we'd make it
even though you playa hated
we still made it to the top"


----------



## Æxitosus

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> No..not true....there's this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> E!*



oh yea forgot about the semen smiley...which I cannot find.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> "pronto llegara el dia de mi suerte
> te lo juro por mi gente
> te juro que un dia llegara
> and we won't stop
> we always knew we'd make it
> even though you playa hated
> we still made it to the top"


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

You're right, Konfyouzd is confused...

...very...

...about his orientation...


----------



## Konfyouzd

not a big pun fan, i see. 



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> You're right, Konfyouzd is confused...
> 
> ...very...
> 
> ...about his orientation...



what you talkin' bout?


----------



## liamh

Willis?!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> not a big pun fan, i see.
> 
> 
> 
> what you talkin' bout?



Oh so you just gonna act brand new?
Tryin to act like you don't know a bitch no more?
You ain't say that last night when you was all up in this good shit talkin bout "oooh baby I luuuuv you..I neeeed you"
MMMMHMM...triflin ass broke dick bitch
I don't want to talk to your black muthafuckin ass anyways
Bet you'd know me if I was some ol' WHITE BITCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ i do love those white women...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ i do love those white women...



Just like a ********


----------



## Konfyouzd

i have yet to figure out what it is they like about me, though 

oh well... if it ain't broke don't fix it, i suppose...


----------



## JBroll

Konfyouzd said:


> not a big pun fan, i see.



You should be punished for that.

We're taking you to the punitentiary.

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd

those and latin women... ay coño... nothin' better than a fast talkin' big booty latina...



JBroll said:


> You should be punished for that.
> 
> We're taking you to the punitentiary.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> those and latin women... ay coño... nothin' better than a fast talkin' big booty latina...



I've got plenty here!

HA HA!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> t ay coño... nothin' better than a fast talkin' big booty latina...



Depends on who you ask....


----------



## Konfyouzd

my future ex wife: 








DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Depends on who you ask....



pues pa' mí no hay nada más, amigo!


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> my future ex wife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pues pa' mí no hay nada más, amigo!



a mi me gusta a la mujer con una maravillosa bunda oh yeh


----------



## Konfyouzd

leandroab said:


> I've got plenty here!
> 
> HA HA!



sharing is caring, viejo!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Future rape victim


----------



## Konfyouzd

leandroab said:


> a mi me gusta a la mujer con una maravillosa bunda oh yeh



don't we all?



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Future rape victim


looks like he'd put up one helluva fight... 

unless his door already swings that way.


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> sharing is caring, viejo!


come over to brazil! I have a spare room, beer and enough money for some booty hunting!

*high five*


----------



## Konfyouzd

and it's not fairl that drakkar can post topless men and we can't post topless chicks... i demand equality! 



leandroab said:


> come over to brazil! I have a spare room, beer and enough money for some booty hunting!
> 
> *high five*



*packing suitcase*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> looks like he'd put up one helluva fight...
> unless his door already swings that way.




Exactly. How can I respect a man that I can beat the shit out of at will? I like a little scrap. Makes the end result all the more rewarding. Sex&Violence ftw


----------



## leandroab

Oh i forgot to add the metal and 7 string action too!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Exactly. How can I respect a man that I can beat the shit out of at will? I like a little scrap. Makes the end result all the more rewarding. Sex&Violence ftw





i can dig it 
i guess that's kind of the reason i like tall women... there was this 6'3" volleyball player i went to college with. legs like fuckin' tree trunks and the booty was like POW... 

memories... 



leandroab said:


> Oh i forgot to add the metal and 7 string action too!!!



oh of course... that one was a given. that's how you get the ladies (incredibly false... hasn't worked for me yet, but yes... there will be shredage)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

That's why I'm not really fond of little guys. 
Height requirement: A minimum of 6ft, maybe a little under if thick enough
No skinny dudes...preferably stocky..beefy etc.
No pretty boys..take that shit elsewhere
Someone who I feel could very well kill me with a decent amount of ease? Yes.


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> oh of course... that one was a given. that's how you get the ladies (incredibly false... hasn't worked for me yet, but yes... there will be shredage)




I actually had sex with a "metal girl" after I seduced her with My Phrigian Dominant skills!

Never worked again though


----------



## Konfyouzd

leandroab said:


> I actually had sex with a "metal girl" after I seduced her with My Phrigian Dominant skills!
> 
> Never worked again though



i think it worked once but i saw the pass too late and fumbled 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's why I'm not really fond of little guys.
> Height requirement: A minimum of 6ft, maybe a little under if thick enough
> No skinny dudes...preferably stocky..beefy etc.
> No pretty boys..take that shit elsewhere
> Someone who I feel could very well kill me with a decent amount of ease? Yes.



what about tinkerbell... err... softy... whatever you call him


----------



## caughtinamosh

Yasmina won The Apprentice.

No fair.


----------



## Konfyouzd

ay dios mio...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Nermal was an isolated incident. I constantly wanted to punch him in the face but his being stupid and adorable kept me from doing it


----------



## leandroab

THAT'S WHAT YOU DONMT GET IN THE USANDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSHIET!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Reasons to watch the WWE:

Carlito: Cubano-booty...goddamn
Chris Masters: high quality bubble


That is all. Go away


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's why I'm not really fond of little guys.
> Height requirement: A minimum of 6ft, maybe a little under if thick enough
> No skinny dudes...preferably stocky..beefy etc.
> No pretty boys..take that shit elsewhere
> Someone who I feel could very well kill me with a decent amount of ease? Yes.



Lol, I am so far from your type...


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Reasons to watch the WWE:
> 
> Carlito: Cubano-booty...goddamn
> Chris Masters: high quality bubble
> 
> 
> That is all. Go away



le gustan cubanos... 

*frightened*

you want him to put that master lock on ya? 



leandroab said:


> THAT'S WHAT YOU DONMT GET IN THE USANDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSHIET!



you can find it... but it's a lot like shopping at marshalls... you gotta pick through a lot of shit...

*Side Note*

What the fuck is trolling? I've seen that term in several threads now.

is it worse than a tarp?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Lol, I am so far from your type...



I make exceptions for you



Konfyouzd said:


> What the fuck is trolling? I've seen that term in several threads now.
> 
> is it worse than a tarp?



It's a form of tarp actually.

Trolling is badgering members of forums for the sole intent of pissing people off...just to enjoy the reaction. Like going to this forum stating seven string guitars are stupid and Bugeras are much better than Engl.

That would be trolling


----------



## Konfyouzd

ahh gotcha... the most evil tarp of all...


----------



## leandroab

IT'S A TARP!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!111111111111eleven


----------



## Konfyouzd

so is the "sexual peak" defined by one's ability to perform, sex drive, or a combination of the 2?


----------



## Æxitosus

Konfyouzd said:


> so is the "sexual peak" defined by one's ability to perform, sex drive, or a combination of the 2?


BOTH.
you should know this...


----------



## Konfyouzd

i was just curious... because i figured you hit your peak at 18 and it was just downhill from there... but that doesn't seem to be the case. i'm like a fuckin' dog in heat and it just gets worse and worse every day... 

i may need to seek professional help... (no... not a prostitute. )


----------



## Æxitosus

Konfyouzd said:


> i was just curious... because i figured you hit your peak at 18 and it was just downhill from there... but that doesn't seem to be the case. i'm like a fuckin' dog in heat and it just gets worse and worse every day...
> 
> i may need to seek professional help... (no... not a prostitute. )


...how old are you?


----------



## Konfyouzd

23... not old by any means... 

i have some intense callouses on my left hand. when i tap my fingertip on a table it clicks like i'm tapping my fingernails.

that's completely unrelated to my last couple of posts... don't get any ideas, assholes


----------



## JBroll

Goddamn, still over 241,000 posts to go...

Jeff


----------



## Konfyouzd

i feel like i've posted in this thing 250k times by myself already


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

As if we don't know you pound your little peewee so bad it wants to file a restraining order


----------



## Konfyouzd

so do they just lock this bad boy up once it reaches 250k posts?



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> As if we don't know you pound your little peewee so bad it wants to file a restraining order



oh i beat it like it owes me money... but not enough to form callouses... 

i think that'd make the experience a little less pleasurable.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> oh i beat it like it owes me money.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ NSFW

you're not missing much anyway


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ NSFW



Well then PM them before Godless asks


----------



## Konfyouzd

godless won't ask... he doesn't like dreads.

"roots natty roots
dread kinky dread
i and i a di roots!"

bu'n fiyah!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm sure he will. Beggars can't be choosy.

And how can you not like dreads? A black man with dreads is the sexiest male specimen alive....period. You can't get any better


----------



## Konfyouzd

haha... so is he gay or what? it kind of seems like he might be.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Well...in the mind of a 19 year old tard...


He's "not gay" but is just joking....sort of


Which really means there's something there and he's testing the waters. I'm sure he'll have some male/male encounter if he hasn't already...maybe even a few, before going on to be a full fledged idiot heterosexual. That's usually how cases like him go

It happens all the time..lord knows I've run into a few.


----------



## Konfyouzd

so you know guys that have had intimate male encounters and still gone on to be avid homophobes? 

... if that ain't the pot callin' the kettle black


----------



## leandroab

This thread is moving to the pink side of the force...


----------



## Groff

leandroab said:


> This thread is moving to the sexy side of the force...


----------



## Konfyouzd

haha... i'm not afraid to talk about anything, my friend

excellent interpretation groff hahahahahaha


----------



## Groff

Konfyouzd said:


>



Sarah Silverman is hot.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> so you know guys that have had intimate male encounters and still gone on to be avid homophobes?
> 
> ... if that ain't the pot callin' the kettle black



Yup..happened a lot when I was younger. I'm sure a lot of gay guys will tell you the same thing.

All those porny scenarios such as the jock/nerd, popular guy/unpopular dude, drunk party, etc....that stuff really happens in gay world. Usually the "experimenting" guy is dealing with someone who's full on gay..shit happens, it supposed to be a secret, experimenting guy goes on to date and be honestly attracted to women. Even social experts and whatnot will tell you lots of men have homosexual experiences at some point in their life, I'd say most guys...of course no one would admit it..but it happens...OFTEN


----------



## leandroab

Groff said:


> This thread is moving to the sexy side of the force...



Luke! I am your stripper!

I actually think Sarah Silverman is kinda hot..

so what?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Groff said:


> Sarah Silverman is hot.



why yes... yes she is... if only her comedy show didn't make me wanna shoot myself in the eyes.

... with a gun...


----------



## Groff

Konfyouzd said:


> why yes... yes she is... if only her comedy show didn't make me wanna shoot myself in the eyes.



She's also fucking hilarious


----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff

lol re-post


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> why yes... yes she is... if only her comedy show didn't make me wanna shoot myself in the eyes.
> 
> ... with a gun...





Indeed, my young Padahwong!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


> She's also fucking hilarious



Um.....nuh-uh baby....fail....I'm sorry...she's not funny at all


----------



## Groff

Post


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yup..happened a lot when I was younger. I'm sure a lot of gay guys will tell you the same thing.
> 
> All those porny scenarios such as the jock/nerd, popular guy/unpopular dude, drunk party, etc....that stuff really happens in gay world. Usually the "experimenting" guy is dealing with someone who's full on gay..shit happens, it supposed to be a secret, experimenting guy goes on to date and be honestly attracted to women. Even social experts and whatnot will tell you lots of men have homosexual experiences at some point in their life, I'd say most guys...of course no one would admit it..but it happens...OFTEN



damn that's wild... what a small naive world i live in...


----------



## leandroab

Groff said:


> lol re-post



WHAT?!?!

YEEYAH!!!!?

AWKAYYY!

GET CRUNNNK!!!


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Um.....nuh-uh baby....fail....I'm sorry...she's not funny at all



Drakkar, I love you.

But I cannot, and will not agree with your statement.







And also, Cawk


----------



## leandroab

lil jon is funny


----------



## Konfyouzd

she should just become a porn star. i feel like she'd be much more tolerable w/ a dick in her mouth...


----------



## Groff

Cawk


----------



## leandroab

leandroab said:


> lil jon is funny




indeed


----------



## Groff

Konfyouzd said:


> she should just become a porn star. i feel like she'd be much more tolerable w/ a dick in her mouth...



Only if it was mine.


----------



## Groff

Tittehs


----------



## leandroab

leandroab said:


> indeed




Oh, hai ther!


----------



## Groff

Fuck i'm tired. Goodnight everybody!


----------



## Groff

And also, La


----------



## leandroab

leandroab said:


> Oh, hai ther!


----------



## Konfyouzd

leandroab said:


> lil jon is funny



OKAaAaaaaaAAaaaYYYyyY!!!


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> OKAaAaaaaaAAaaaYYYyyY!!!



*GET CRRRUNKQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Konfyouzd

Groff said:


> Only if it was mine.



patience grasshopper


----------



## leandroab

leandroab said:


> *GET CRRRUNKQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Absolutely IMO...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> damn that's wild... what a small naive world i live in...



Lol it happens. The funny thing is everyone acts as if it doesn't for fear of being labeled as gay. You'd be surprised if people started being truthful about shit, how many guys have actually gayed it up at some point. I've often said (at the expense of sounding like one of those gay dudes who are always trying to get straight men) that most men are only as straight as their options..consider jail..and those guys who fuck animals...trust me..a non reciprocated bj in the time of need would be welcomed and they'd deal with the "weirdness" later


----------



## leandroab

leandroab said:


> Absolutely IMO...



I'm so glad we have the same opinions!


----------



## Konfyouzd

and since we're on the subject of funny ass rappers... 







can someone please explain to me what the FUCK hyphy is???


----------



## leandroab

leandroab said:


> I'm so glad we have the same opinions!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

RIP ODB


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> and since we're on the subject of funny ass rappers...



Biggie Smalls ftw


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

We didn't say funny LOOKING rappers


----------



## Konfyouzd

... and this fool too:






dis da city dis da city dis da city!!
WELL UH HUUUH!!!!!


----------



## leandroab

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> We did say funny LOOKING rappers



Yeah I know... Isn't he funny?




leandroab said:


> Biggie Smalls ftw


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> RIP ODB





shimmy shimmy yaw shimmy yay shimmy (don't know what that word is or how to spell it )


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> ... and this fool too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dis da city dis da city dis da city!!
> WELL UH HUUUH!!!!!



I think he has an entire biome inside his beard



leandroab said:


> Yeah I know... Isn't he funny?



!!!!!!!!!!ªªªªªªªªªªª

E!

E.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

So I'm seriously stumped gear wise. I have THE sound I've been looking for..so I don't need another amp..but I keep feeling like I want one.

I can't wait for the Peavey custom shop to open. I want a full fledged DTX as the one I have I suppose would be a prototype.

New features to add:
Mid sweep for both distortion channels
Gain option for cleans (for my "signature" cleans)
KT88 Loaded
ACTUALLY 120 watts as opposed to being actually 72 watts (for enhanced low end and headroom)
"Normal" Input= JSX High gain input
"Boost" input= Does the job of the Blood Drive without needing the blood drive


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ wish i knew more about that kind of stuff... probably why i'm not happy with my tone.






SWEEEEET dreads...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

He is sexy as shit..for a Marley


----------



## Konfyouzd

for a marley... haha...

my mom actually thinks so too. i saw him, ziggy (i dont really like him that much) and stephen last august. his dreads touch the fuckin' floor now.

he looks ALOT like bob


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

What kind of amp DO you have....you never mention it


----------



## Konfyouzd

i never mention it cuz it's grade A GARBAGE. i have a Crate combo amp.


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> i never mention it cuz it's grade A GARBAGE. i have a Crate piece of shite.



And me too my friend


----------



## Konfyouzd

i really don't like it. and i think that might be the reason i can't find the tone i want.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> i never mention it cuz it's grade A GARBAGE. i have a Crate combo amp.



Get a mesa stack


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> i really don't like it. and i think that might be the reason i can't find the tone i want.



Yeah.. that's my main (de)motivation in not to write some songs

I can't come up with anything cool because my tone sucks ass and my mixdown sounds like someone is scraping a blackboard with fingernails...


----------



## Konfyouzd

versatile? i'm into jazz, reggae, metal, etc. i want something that'll do more than melt faces


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

That's mine.... I does the brutalz


----------



## Konfyouzd

leandroab said:


> Yeah.. that's my main (de)motivation in not to write some songs
> 
> I can't come up with anything cool because my tone sucks ass and my mixdown sounds like someone is scraping a blackboard with fingernails...



i use an amp modeler for recording. but practicing is uninspiring because of my shitty tone.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's mine.... I does the brutalz



that shit looks sweet. two questions: is the guitar on the left a custom? and is that grill on the head custom? i'm assuming so since it's the same symbol as in your avatar.


----------



## leandroab

Konfyouzd said:


> i use an amp modeler for recording. but practicing is uninspiring because of my shitty tone.



But still... I cant mod my gearbox tone with my $10 earphones...

I NEED MONITORZ!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

 :rage: :killmyself:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I has good tones


----------



## Konfyouzd

hehe... i know what you mean. i need to stop spending money on cool guitars and spend more money on recording shit... and a better amp. every time i plug into someone else's amp i think... "wow... my guitar actually does kick out some sweet tone..."


----------



## leandroab

As pimping fat chicks didn't get me enough money for buying a set of monitors, I'll have to save some money...

I have till july to come up with at least $500

I'm fucked!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> that shit looks sweet. two questions: is the guitar on the left a custom? and is that grill on the head custom? i'm assuming so since it's the same symbol as in your avatar.



Nope..the guitars are stock. I'd love a custom Draco though. The faceplate is custom though










mmmm...sexy


----------



## Konfyouzd

what pickups are you using? and i just thought the guitar on the left was custom cuz of those inlays.


----------



## leandroab

alright ladies, i'm goin to bed cuz it's almost 1am here and I have fucking college tomorrow, or today.. actually...

anyways


good night...


----------



## JBroll

Konfyouzd said:


> i really don't like it. and i think that might be the reason i can't find the tone i want.



Which one?

Jeff


----------



## leandroab

oh and Konfyouzd


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Konfyouzd said:


> what pickups are you using? and i just thought the guitar on the left was custom cuz of those inlays.


The bc rich dual rails in the neck and Rockfield Fatass pickups in the bridge..I love that setup so much. I dread BC Rich fucking it up next NAMM with a single pickup or dual humbucker combo


Sidenote...I had the idea for a Draco with rhino liner finish...think that would work? Hmmm


----------



## JBroll

Someone else did a truckbed liner finish, did you look that up? 

Jeff


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

JBroll said:


> Someone else did a truckbed liner finish, did you look that up?
> Jeff



No..I just got the idea the other day while messing around with my Vader. I also want to do one in leather. I need cash so I can get a BC Rich Custom Draco


----------



## Konfyouzd

JBroll said:


> Which one?
> 
> Jeff



which amp? i don't remember the exact model name. it's a 2x12 120W piece of garbage. it sounds okay at best if you crank it real loud but that's about it.


----------



## AK DRAGON

pull my finger!


----------



## Konfyouzd

what do you play, jeff? guitar, amp, etc



AK DRAGON said:


> pull my finger!


 
*pulls finger*


----------



## JBroll

Does it have a blue panel and three channels? If you have the XT120, it's not the amp's fault.

Guitars:
SX Strat-style (ash) with EMGs
Ibanez RG550 (from 1987) with Dimarzio D-Sonic and PAF Pro
Schecter Blackjack C-7
Dean ML-XT Noir (early-to-mid 90s) with Dimarzio D-Activator and SD

Amps and such:
Crate XT120
H&K Attax 80
Cube 30, on loan to someone else
PodXT

Add to that a ton of pedals, some homemade for no good reason, and you have a total mess.

Jeff


----------



## JBroll

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> No..I just got the idea the other day while messing around with my Vader. I also want to do one in leather. I need cash so I can get a BC Rich Custom Draco



Leather has been done somewhere, but I don't think it was on this forum. 

Jeff


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

JBroll said:


> Leather has been done somewhere, but I don't think it was on this forum.
> 
> Jeff



I've seen it on a few guitars. I think Korn's done it too? But I think it'd be cool to get a Draco in a black "python" leather

One in all white (including fretboard) with gold hardware

Satin black

Clear Acrylic body

Trans Purple burst

Gloss black with green flames

Trans white

Trans Black Burst

Rainbow sparkle finish (or Holoflake as it's called)

Mirror chrome

White with blood splatter (so cliche)

Rhino Liner

Black satin diamond plate top with gunmetal gray body

Spalted Maple top and natural finish


All with double pierced left horn and mercury symbol at 12th fret


----------



## Konfyouzd

JBroll said:


> Does it have a blue panel and three channels? If you have the XT120, it's not the amp's fault.



yea that's the one. i don't like it very much.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I've seen it on a few guitars. I think Korn's done it too? But I think it'd be cool to get a Draco in a black "python" leather



APEX1? That thing is sick.


----------



## Harry

seven3


----------



## JBroll

Konfyouzd said:


> yea that's the one. i don't like it very much.



I've passed it off as much better amps without any trouble - use a TS up front, the rhythm channel (Lead is just too fizzy), and make sure you're not playing so low that the speakers aren't smoothing things out.

Jeff


----------



## SamSam

wut this thread aboot? No porn? No rudes? meh...


----------



## 7deadlysins666




----------



## Marv Attaxx

Back again 
Did I miss something?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

rummaging around in her fannypack


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yup..happened a lot when I was younger. I'm sure a lot of gay guys will tell you the same thing.
> 
> All those porny scenarios such as the jock/nerd, popular guy/unpopular dude, drunk party, etc....that stuff really happens in gay world. Usually the "experimenting" guy is dealing with someone who's full on gay..shit happens, it supposed to be a secret, experimenting guy goes on to date and be honestly attracted to women. Even social experts and whatnot will tell you lots of men have homosexual experiences at some point in their life, I'd say most guys...of course no one would admit it..but it happens...OFTEN



Very true... I kind of try to avoid "straight" / confused guys though, ends up being too much drama in my experience...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

so Drakkar, Nick and Stitch... all you guys are gay?

I only ask as I see a lot of guys posting around here jokingly that they're gay.


----------



## Konfyouzd

JBroll said:


> I've passed it off as much better amps without any trouble - use a TS up front, the rhythm channel (Lead is just too fizzy), and make sure you're not playing so low that the speakers aren't smoothing things out.
> 
> Jeff



that may be my problem. i'm not using it like that. i'm running it through the lead channel with no effects. but i hear wonderful things about this tube screamer.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Scar Symmetry said:


> so Drakkar, Nick and Stitch... all you guys are gay?
> 
> I only ask as I see a lot of guys posting around here jokingly that they're gay.



No..I'm not gay...or black....and I don't exist


----------



## Scar Symmetry

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> No..I'm not gay...or black....and I don't exist



ok what about Lucevan and Stitch?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Oh for Satan's sake. Yes..Lucy's gay...as I am..and Stitch isn't..but every now and then he gives up the boypussy


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Scar Symmetry said:


>



That makes 2 gay guys on the forum..and 1 "visitor" aka GodlessEndevor.....that's last time I kept score..anyone else wanna throw their pink hat into the ring?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I think it's cool you guys can be open about it.

I went to school with a dude who everyone knew from the word go was gay, and from what I hear from people who still talk to him, he _still_ hasn't come out.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I know quite a few people like that...it's sad really..yet sort of hilarious


----------



## Scar Symmetry

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I know quite a few people like that...it's sad really..yet sort of hilarious



yeah I mean, when *everyone* can tell that you're gay, why deny it?

I don't understand how someone could deny something so vehemently when it's clearly true. It's not like anyone's going to judge him, and if they do, he's a big boy now I'm sure he can cope.


----------



## JBroll

Konfyouzd said:


> that may be my problem. i'm not using it like that. i'm running it through the lead channel with no effects. but i hear wonderful things about this tube screamer.



Lead channel sucks. 

Here's why Tube Screamers win:

Tube Screamer FAQ Version 1 - Ultimate Metal Forum

Jeff


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Well if you feel your family will disown you and you have a lot to lose because of it..you might try to hide it. Acting gay and actually being gay are different things. You'd be surprised how many people will tell you some flaming guy is straight just because he's pretending to be...denial is rather strong.


Personally I don't give a shit and I wished it would make people go away..oddly enough no one will. I miss the days where being gay meant your family would stop talking to you and straight guys would avoid you...


----------



## Randy




----------



## Scar Symmetry

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well if you feel your family will disown you and you have a lot to lose because of it..you might try to hide it. Acting gay and actually being gay are different things. You'd be surprised how many people will tell you some flaming guy is straight just because he's pretending to be...denial is rather strong.



yeah that might be it, but when it's so painfully obvious to everyone that knows him, would confirming it externally really make that much of a difference?

It's like having a green cup. You can see your cup is green, as can everyone else, but you insist that your cup is not green. Telling everyone that your cup is in fact green wouldn't be shocking, as everyone can already see that and has never thought the cup was any other colour.

I guess I just don't understand blatant denial.


----------



## hufschmid

hahahahahaha this is epic!


horrible guitar land, 471 replies, 22126 visitors

250k Thread, 8754 replies, 23552 visitors


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Gorgeous Guitar Land only has 16,000 views... obviously people like horrible guitars more?


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## leandroab

hufschmid said:


> hahahahahaha this is epic!
> 
> 
> horrible guitar land, 471 replies, 22126 visitors
> 
> 250k Thread, 8754 replies, 23552 visitors



i dont get it


----------



## hufschmid

horrible guitar land, 48 pages

250K thread 876 pages 







leandroab said:


> i dont get it



some pointless huf statistics


----------



## 74n4LL0

leandroab said:


> i dont get it



Easy:
people come on this thread and write something like 


>


or


> E!



And then...



no it doesn't make sense...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Randy




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Randy

:blurn:


----------



## thebhef




----------



## vontetzianos




----------



## playstopause

weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Randy




----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## thebhef




----------



## Randy




----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Randy




----------



## Marv Attaxx




----------



## thebhef

eeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## leandroab

hufschmid said:


> horrible guitar land, 48 pages
> 
> 250K thread 876 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pointless huf statistics



Stay tuned for more "Stanly Stane's Staggering Statistics"


----------



## thebhef

Some people ask, "is tonewood overblown?"

I ask, "is tonewood undersucked?"


----------



## thebhef

eeeeeeeeee!


----------



## thebhef

4444444oaoeo444








4444444oaoeo444








4444444oaoeo444




444oeouuuuu444


----------



## Scar Symmetry

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>





thebhef said:


>



 fuck sake.


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You'd be surprised if people started being truthful about shit, how many guys have actually gayed it up at some point.



I kissed a dude once, to entertain/cheer up a female friend of ours.

I had no problem doing it, or with it, but I didn't enjoy it at all.


I know I'm not gay, so I don't fear it at all. Doesn't bother me in the slightest. Some people are gay, some aren't... Welcome to planet earth.


----------



## Groff

And also, La.


----------



## Randy




----------



## playstopause

Scar Symmetry said:


> fuck sake.



QFT.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Groff said:


> I kissed a dude once, to entertain/cheer up a female friend of ours.
> 
> I had no problem doing it, or with it, but I didn't enjoy it at all.



I kissed a boy and I liked it  the taste of his cherry chapstick.


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I know quite a few people like that...it's sad really..yet sort of hilarious



We had a few people like that when I was in high school, one was a cheerleader (who was mad they wouldn't let him wear a skirt), and the other danced ballet style to "Survivor" by Destinys Child at the talent show.

Both denied it. I believe the cheerleader guy eventually came out and noone cared. (Which IMO is how it should be, noone cares if you're straight, why should anyone care if you're gay? Oh right... Religious folk...) I can't wait for the day when things like skin color and sexual orientation become non-issues. So we, as a race, can move on.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>



:tea:

Got a few new teas for my birthday... Golden Assam, Jasmine pearls (Green tea version, I have the Oolong version ), Dragons Well (The best green tea EVAR!), and High Grown Oolong (Aka monkey picked tea) which is also delicious!


----------



## Groff

:tea:


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> :tea:



Yesh.


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> Yesh.



Yus.


----------



## Groff

Groff said:


> Yus.



Yessuh.


----------



## Groff




----------



## g3rmanium

leandroab said:


> &#7874;.'d
> 
> 
> And also, &#7878;$



You rock! 



74n4LL0 said:


>



Killer low frequencies.


----------



## gunshow86de

Leroy Smith - The Man Who Motivated Michael Jordan


----------



## Konfyouzd

g3rmanium said:


> Killer low frequencies.


----------



## g3rmanium

E!


----------



## Konfyouzd

G!


----------



## g3rmanium

Konfyouzd said:


>



E!

E?

R!

llllll

E!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Randy

I want to see Mr. Bucket. Go.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> I want to see Mr. Bucket. Go.






While we are having childhood nostalgia:


----------



## Randy

You've been rep'd, sir.


----------



## Groff

The first to get their balls into Mr. Bucket WINS!


----------



## Randy

Pooper!

[action= ]gunshot[/action]


----------



## 74n4LL0




----------



## Randy




----------



## Groff




----------



## Groff




----------



## leandroab

Groff said:


>




&#9835; You run, slide, hit the bump and DIIIIEEEE!! &#9835;


----------



## Groff




----------



## leandroab

&#9788;&#9658;&#9792;&#9834;&#9794;&#9668;&#8597;&#8252;¶§&#9644;&#8616;&#8593;&#8595;&#8616;&#9824;2&#9824;&#9824;&#8226;



Groff said:


>



THAT'S what I call Impossible Deed

I'm playing ghost of perdition by Opeth..

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo kewl!

:bewbs:


----------



## Randy

Go ninja, go ninja, go.


----------



## leandroab

E.


E!

WOOPAH!!



Randy said:


> Go ninja, go ninja, go.


----------



## Groff




----------



## leandroab

FAILURE FAIL

Tittehz

Bewbs

Nipples
Nipples
Nipples
Nipples
Nipples


----------



## gunshow86de

:GoNinjaGo:


----------



## leandroab

MICROPHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





BITCH MUST DIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

crunchy cum mmmmm

*crunch crunch*


----------



## leandroab

Scar Symmetry said:


> crunchy cum mmmmm
> 
> *crunch crunch*








Yum


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Go ninja, go ninja, go.



Ninja rap!!


----------



## leandroab

go, njnia, go nnija go.


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Ninja rap!!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> Ninja rap!!



!!!


----------



## Groff

Baconsalt ==


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


> I kissed a dude once, to entertain/cheer up a female friend of ours.
> 
> I had no problem doing it, or with it, but I didn't enjoy it at all.
> 
> 
> I know I'm not gay, so I don't fear it at all. Doesn't bother me in the slightest. Some people are gay, some aren't... Welcome to planet earth.



Yeah..guys will admit to THAT..but I mean serious stuff...not just some goofy kiss. Now that stuff, they won't admit to..but we know it happens.


----------



## Konfyouzd

back to this?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And in you come....go home


----------



## playstopause

I like toffee.


----------



## Groff

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah..guys will admit to THAT..but I mean serious stuff...not just some goofy kiss. Now that stuff, they won't admit to..but we know it happens.



Well, i've never done any of _that._ And i'm being honest.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> I like toffee.



I like coffee


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Groff said:


> Well, i've never done any of _that._ And i'm being honest.



YOU AIN'T SAY THAT LAST NIGHT!


----------



## playstopause

Groff said:


> I like coffee



I like toffee-coffee.


----------



## leandroab

Opeth - Atonement = trippy win


----------



## playstopause

Opeth = win.

/thread.


----------



## El Caco

playstopause said:


> Opeth = win.
> 
> /thread.


----------

